# Tels Progress Journal



## TH0R (Aug 15, 2007)

Right, here goes...........

45 years old, trained for almost 3 years in present stint, had training

stints of up to 4 years in the past. Never done AAS till now.

12 week 500mg Test Cyp weekly, 500iu's HCG twice weekly

throughout, aromasin on hand for gyno (and bloat), Nolva & Clomid PCT

Was going to pin today but I've got legs tomorrow and I'm a

little concerned that if I pin and it hurts after, I won't be able

to train 100%, I can do it tomorrow as I have Wednesdays cardio only.

I'm going to log diet, training, weight, photos bi weekly, will

post ones from a week ago within the next couple of days

when I have time.

I've just come off max ot training as I didn't feel it was suiting me,

I've never been one for doing higher reps but I'm going to start a 6

week time period of 10-12 reps, I literally haven't done this except

for once last summer for about 4 weeks

Last 6 weeks of cycle going to go back to 4-6 reps strength building.

I'm a little down on strength at the mo due to some sh1t illness I

had a couple of weeks ago, knocked the stuffing out of me and I

lost 10lb bodyweight in less than 1 week, I'm sure I'll build up pretty

quick, and tbh I've got most of the bodyweight back.

I welcome any critique as long as its constructive


----------



## jw007 (Apr 12, 2007)

Pin before leg session tom

As blood pumping from training them from my experience helps oil disperse quicker


----------



## TH0R (Aug 15, 2007)

Weight 215lb

Today's Diet

Meal 1

120g Mackerel (was lovely), 3 slices wheat germ toast, coffee 1/2 sugar, Actimel, 2 CLO/EPO caps, 2 multi's.

Meal 2

60g whey, 100g Oats, 15g Olive oil

Meal 3

PWO Banana, 60g Whey

Meal 4

200g Chicken, Mixed salad, olive oil/balsamic vin dressing.

Meal 5

200g Chicken, 80g Carotts, 80g Brocolli

Meal 6

250g Quark, 15g Honey, 60g Brazil Nuts, 100g Berries (yummy all mixed together)

Meal 7

30g Casein Protein, tbsp Meridian PB.

Macro-nutrients

Cals 3330

Protein 316g

Carbs 222g

Fats 134g

I'm up for taking more recommended supplements if needed, I

have glutamine, when to take this is a bit vague?? and I'm also

taking Glucosamine, CLO, EPO and a couple of multi vit/mins

per day.

I've been trying to get some cissus but everyone seems to be out of stock.


----------



## TH0R (Aug 15, 2007)

Todays workout, trained Chest and shoulders, I'm still suffering with

RC so I've taken advice and decided to train Shoulders with Chest, so

they have a full week to rest. Was really a lot weaker on every lift than

I expected, maybe the fact I don't normally go past 6 reps except

warming up and the illness. Strange feeling and a bit sh1t tbh.

Flat DB Press (warm up sets x2)

32.5x12

32.5x12

32.5x11

Bent Arm DB Pullover

40x10

40x8

40x8

Inc DB Press (30 degree)

27.5x11

27.5x11

27.5x10

Pec Dec FST 7

56x10 7 sets 30secs between sets

Military Press 2 warm up sets

40kgx10

40kgx9

40kgx8 Way down on this, partly why I don't like chest & shoulders together.

1 arm lateral raise (cable, behind the back)

15x12

15x11

15x10

DB Sat Lateral Raise FST 7

10x10

10x10

10x9

9x10

9x10

8x10

8x10 (yes I had to use the lady DB's:laugh

Decent workout overall and a good pump, bit too long at 1hr 10mins but not bad 7/10


----------



## TH0R (Aug 15, 2007)

jw007 said:



> Pin before leg session tom
> 
> As blood pumping from training them from my experience helps oil disperse quicker


I'll remember that for next week Joe, sort of tied up tomorrow now so no time.

Thanks mate:thumbup1:


----------



## MaKaVeLi (Aug 12, 2008)

Good ****, look forward to this:thumbup1:


----------



## TH0R (Aug 15, 2007)

MaKaVeLi said:


> Good ****, look forward to this:thumbup1:


Cheers Bro, me too and the wife:laugh:


----------



## TH0R (Aug 15, 2007)

After the advice JW has given, and after reading some threads where lads were unable to

train legs for weeks after pinning, I'm going to pin before legs today, HCG on

Wednesday and Saturdays

I'm a day late with legs due to having to watch my son in a big footy match

(normally chest Sunday, legs Monday), will I be ok pinning on Mondays from now on?

Will report how it goes tonight:beer:


----------



## joeyh1485 (Mar 2, 2008)

looks good mate I look forward to seeing your progress:thumbup1:


----------



## pastanchicken (Sep 29, 2008)

good stuff tel, will be following with interest!


----------



## jw007 (Apr 12, 2007)

tel3563 said:


> After the advice JW has given, and after reading some threads where lads were unable to
> 
> train legs for weeks after pinning, I'm going to pin before legs today, HCG on
> 
> ...


you are putting HCG in SUB-Q arnt you mate??

No point doint that IM and causing more nerve damage\grief

no problem changing day either


----------



## TH0R (Aug 15, 2007)

MaKaVeLi said:


> Good ****, look forward to this:thumbup1:





joeyh1485 said:


> looks good mate I look forward to seeing your progress:thumbup1:





pastanchicken said:


> good stuff tel, will be following with interest!


Cheers guys, appreciate the support:thumb:



jw007 said:


> you are putting HCG in SUB-Q arnt you mate??
> 
> No point doint that IM and causing more nerve damage\grief
> 
> no problem changing day either


Cheers again Joe:thumbup1:

Meeting this morning went quicker than expected (Bank Manager said no quicker than I thought)

So now I am Unnatural:sneaky2: 

Pinning was painless in the glute, to the point I was sure I must of done it wrong

I wasn't nervous so that probably helped plus I warmed the amp in hot water before I drew.

Another begging meeting now then legs, so looking forward to that, will try and get the

natural photo's up tonight.


----------



## Kezz (Sep 3, 2007)

looking foreward to seeing your progress mate... you will start to feel soo much better once the test starts working


----------



## ParaManiac (Mar 20, 2007)

Best wishes Tel :thumbup1:

Glutamine - on waking,PWO and immediately pre bed - about 10g each


----------



## dmcc (Nov 25, 2007)

Photos, young Tel?

Best of luck mate, will soon be my own turn :thumb:


----------



## TH0R (Aug 15, 2007)

Kezz said:


> looking foreward to seeing your progress mate... you will start to feel soo much better once the test starts working





ParaManiac said:


> Best wishes Tel :thumbup1:
> 
> Glutamine - on waking,PWO and immediately pre bed - about 10g each


Cheers Lads:thumb:

Todays Diet

Meal1-5 Eggs scrambled, 4 wheat germ toast

Meal2-60g Whey, 100g Oats, Virgin Olive Oil, Actimel.

Meal3-200g Chicken, mixed salad, Virgin Olive Oil

Meal4-PWO 60g Whey, Banana

Meal5-130g Tuna, 130g Pasta, Virgin Olive oil, 40g Red Pesto (didn't realise till I checked it full of fvcking salt, wont be doing that again.)

Meal6-200g Sirloin Steak, 100g Brown Basmati rice, tomatoe, Virgin Olive Oil

Meal7-250g Quark, tbsp Honey, 100g Berries, 30g Brazil nuts

Meal8-35g Casein, 1 tbsp Meridian PB

I've drunk 6 or 7 pints of water

Macros

Calories: 4360 Protein: 372 Carb: 390 Fats: 150

I've upped the calories a fair bit and not sure I've got the macro's right, little

heavy on Fats for me, any thoughts. Am I right upping them immediately as I

feel as full as a butchers dog

Training Legs today, was really looking forward to it but tbh it fell a little flat:confused1:

I have a fvcked up back and only do very light sldl's, unfortunatley my back

started on one before i finished them, just my luck:cursing: All exercises are perfect form

as some of the lads in the gym have complemented me on it:lol: :lol:

Squats

Warm up

135x6

135x6

130x6 was repping 140 for 6 2 weeks ago, so a little disappointed, again, have

to be careful with these.

Narrow Leg Press

150x12

150x12

150x12

SLDL's

60x12

60x12

60x2 Had to stop

Seated Leg Curl

77x12

77x12

77x10

Standing Calf Raise

120x20

120x15

120x12

1 hour workout, but not the best. No pain from pinning so at least thats good

Feel fine but a little tired, I've resisted the urge to weigh myself:laugh:


----------



## Bulldozer (Nov 24, 2006)

Good luck with the cycle buddy :thumbup1:


----------



## Hobbit JT (Sep 13, 2008)

Good Luck, Thats alot of food!!! How much do you reckon you are spending a week on food inclucing supplements?


----------



## TH0R (Aug 15, 2007)

Bulldozer said:


> Good luck with the cycle buddy :thumbup1:


Cheers mate:thumbup1:



Hobbit JT said:


> Good Luck, Thats alot of food!!! How much do you reckon you are spending a week on food inclucing supplements?


Cheers Bro, Not that much tbh, I use all the cheaper protein powders with no flavour, all-in-1, mp etc

I normally live on chicken but had a little treat today with steak. The Mrs reckons its not

much different from her and sons so all good.

I do get my meat & chicken from local butcher, good stuff (less waste

and no water) and not a bad price, just got him down to 5 a kilo, get

20 200g chickens for £20, will last me a week with the odd steak and

tuna thrown in.

Quarks about 55p so not bad there. Probably spend less than £60 on food for week.

You can spend more than that on the p1ss in one night so I see it as a saving:thumb:


----------



## TH0R (Aug 15, 2007)

dmcc said:


> Photos, young Tel?
> 
> Best of luck mate, will soon be my own turn :thumb:


Coming soon Dazza, loving the young:cool2:

What are you running, I can advise you now as I'm an expert (1 day):laugh:


----------



## Chris1 (Jul 23, 2008)

Best of luck mate, only good things can come.

Looking forward to seeing the results.


----------



## TH0R (Aug 15, 2007)

Pictures, please be kind:surrender:

Right, I don't know how it happened but some fat b4stards broke into my home

and replaced all my pictures on my phone with pictures of himself,

anyways I'll use his

Seriously, I didn't realise I was so lard a$$ till taking these:confused1: Need to

watch the carbs and increase the cardio (with the mrs:laugh

By the way I have no idea how to pose (except in a posh bar)


----------



## pastanchicken (Sep 29, 2008)

Looks like you got a good base there buddy.

Not dissimilar to my build actually


----------



## Kezz (Sep 3, 2007)

2 months down the line with the diet and training you are doing plus the added bonus i recon there will be quite a noticable difference from those pics


----------



## dmcc (Nov 25, 2007)

I'll give you "fat bastard". If I was that lean I'd be happy. That's a nice base to work from Tel.

As for me, it'll just be the classic test E with a dbol kickstart.


----------



## kboy (Nov 9, 2007)

Best of luck with it mate, will be following this with interest as I ain't no teenager either.. :whistling:


----------



## hertderg (Jun 15, 2007)

Good luck with this mate , 45 that's nowt man !!


----------



## TH0R (Aug 15, 2007)

pastanchicken said:


> Looks like you got a good base there buddy.
> 
> Not dissimilar to my build actually


*Cheers* :thumbup1:



Kezz said:


> 2 months down the line with the diet and training you are doing plus the added bonus i recon there will be quite a noticable difference from those pics


*Hope so mate* 



dmcc said:


> I'll give you "fat bastard". If I was that lean I'd be happy. That's a nice base to work from Tel.
> 
> As for me, it'll just be the classic test E with a dbol kickstart.


*Hmm, glasses broke Darren* :whistling:



kboy said:


> Best of luck with it mate, will be following this with interest as I ain't no teenager either.. :whistling:


*You natty at mo then?*


----------



## MaKaVeLi (Aug 12, 2008)

Looks like you've got some size on you already, i'm sure with the compounds added you'll grow like a weed:thumbup1:


----------



## TH0R (Aug 15, 2007)

hertderg said:


> Good luck with this mate , 45 that's nowt man !!


 I know, I'm just a young'un really, but my joints won't listen:laugh:

Meal 1-5 scramble eggs, 4 wholemeal toast, coffee, actimel

Meal 2-60g whey, 100g oats, tbsp Virgin Olive Oil

Meal 3-60g whey, 80g Oats (got caught up in a meeting, had to have this on the sly)

Meal 4-200g Chicken, Mixed Salad, Olive Oil

Meal 5-200g Chicken, 75g Brocolli, 20g Carrots, 25g Sprouts, 80g sweet corn, Egg Custard (mum bought me it), Coffee

Meal 6-250g Quark, 40g Brazil Nuts, 20g Honey, 80g Mixed Berries

Meal 7-45g Casein, 1 tbsp Meridian PB

7 pints water

Macros

Calories 3900 Protein 365g Carbs 283g Fats 150g

Rest day today, did 30 mins of cardio on treadmill, steady 120 bpm, 6 sets of

Abs work.

I've had really bad heartburn today, its not like its something new but it seemed

pretty severe, especially since 6pm.

Anybody any thoughts on running aromasin ed throughout cycle, or should I

wait for symptoms?


----------



## TaintedSoul (May 16, 2007)

tel3563 said:


> Anybody any thoughts on running aromasin ed throughout cycle, or should I
> 
> wait for symptoms?


You running 500mg /week so perhaps keep it on hand and see how you get along. Higher bad fat can aggrivate it too.

But at that does you running and no other compound being used like dbol just pay attention and if you get worried post back or start taking it.


----------



## jw007 (Apr 12, 2007)

whats with the RANDOM pant shot in your pics lol


----------



## TH0R (Aug 15, 2007)

jw007 said:


> whats with the RANDOM pant shot in your pics lol


Wife took leg one today, somebody came in changing room and I felt a t1t

taking photo's of an old fat fvcker:laugh:

Hopefully won't be so bad in a few weeks:whistling:


----------



## jw007 (Apr 12, 2007)

tel3563 said:


> Wife took leg one today, somebody came in changing room and I felt a t1t
> 
> taking photo's of an old fat fvcker:laugh:
> 
> Hopefully won't be so bad in a few weeks:whistling:


shows off your errrrr pants nicely:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## MaKaVeLi (Aug 12, 2008)

Nice package tel :lol:


----------



## TH0R (Aug 15, 2007)

jw007 said:


> shows off your errrrr pants nicely:lol: :lol: :lol:


I prefer my "Stanley Matthews" look:laugh::laugh: and my footballers knees:crying:


----------



## jw007 (Apr 12, 2007)

tel3563 said:


> I prefer my "Stanley Matthews" look:laugh::laugh: and my footballers knees:crying:


should have as you avvy, gain lots of respect from newbies....

You know what?? Fck it i will make it mine:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## jw007 (Apr 12, 2007)

ha just saved to pc so cant delete either


----------



## TH0R (Aug 15, 2007)

jw007 said:


> should have as you avvy, gain lots of respect from newbies....
> 
> You know what?? Fck it i will make it mine:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


Don't you just love here worship:lol: :lol:

FAME AT LAST


----------



## jw007 (Apr 12, 2007)

tel3563 said:


> Don't you just love here worship:lol: :lol:


what reckon mate?? next time you update your pants i will update my sig:thumb:

Give you something to aim for:lol: :lol:


----------



## newdur (Dec 8, 2008)

:lol: :lol: :lol: :thumb:

FPMSL


----------



## TH0R (Aug 15, 2007)

jw007 said:


> what reckon mate?? next time you update your pants i will update my sig:thumb:
> 
> Give you something to aim for:lol: :lol:


Good Idea, week on Monday:thumbup1: I'm keeping the pants though


----------



## jw007 (Apr 12, 2007)

tel3563 said:


> Good Idea, week on Monday:thumbup1: I'm keeping the pants though


nice sig mate:thumb:

xxxxx


----------



## TaintedSoul (May 16, 2007)

PMSL @ you 2. that made me laugh. good one!!


----------



## jw007 (Apr 12, 2007)

tel3563 said:


> Good Idea, week on Monday:thumbup1: I'm keeping the pants though


gotta spread love mate, else would have abused my rep power awarding you one for avvy:thumbup1:


----------



## winger (Jul 26, 2003)

Good job old man. Actually this pic in perticular you look good. You have a good base and didn't let yourself get out of shape like myself, cough cough.


----------



## anabolic ant (Jun 5, 2008)

good luck mate...i'm sure your on the road to good things in training!!!


----------



## winger (Jul 26, 2003)

And I hope the nuts recover..lol


----------



## BigOak (Jan 12, 2009)

wish i cud get my dad to be as pro active as u! lol!

Looking good tho man! Keep up the good work!


----------



## TH0R (Aug 15, 2007)

Well, after a sleepless night, I feel I must get a few things off my chest.

Its a dark day in the history of UK-M when I, a maturing man "Bares his very Soul",

hoping against hope to get the support & love of his peers, in a quest to better,

not only his life, but potentially hundreds, nay maybe thousands of similar ilks

who have the potential to read this "Quest"

Now I have indeed got the "Love & Support" from the people who I hold dearest on

UK-M, but 1, yes, just 1, who shall remain nameless*cough*Lou Ferringo*cough*,

ridicules me, makes me feel small, foolish, nay downright ridiculous, indeed, Beta.

Well I have a message for that nameless*cough*Lou Ferringo*cough*man,

I'm no quitter, I'll carry on with my quest to compete, and yes win, the bnbf

over 50's in 2014.

Yes my nameless*cough*Lou Ferringo*cough*man, you have spurred me on,

relit my dying embers, indeed, you have fired up my considerable belly. I will

never give up, never I say.

Finally, a message for you nameless*cough*Lou Ferringo*cough*man, you won't

beat me with your verbal sticks and stones, or your ridicule, no, I know the

righteous & good people of this fine, nay, great forum, will give me the support,

respect and unconditional love for myself and my quest, and, if I can, I'll

return that support, respect and unconditional love tenfold.

Let this be a leeson to you nameless*cough*Lou Ferringo*cough*man.

NO SURRENDER

Anyway, back workout today, will log back in after my charity work at the

Orphanage and my guest appearance at the midday church service.

Peace & Love

Tel


----------



## TH0R (Aug 15, 2007)

I've decided to run Aromasin at 6.25mg ed, I'm already feeling paranoid about itchy nipples:sad:

Knew I'd have trouble with hcg, went to mix slin pins up,

cracked hcg amp with 5000 iu's of hcg, put 1ml of bac water in,

then filled 9? slin pins up with solution to 10 mark on slin pin.

Now this was fvcking difficult to say the least and took me ages

just putting small amount in slin pin, plus slin pin would only

reach to halfway down amp, so I (wife eventually) had to tilt the

amp precariously so I could get solution out.

Thought of an easier way after I'd finished.

Mix Bac water in 1ml amp with hcg as above

Remove plunger from 3 ml syringe (making sure a needle is in the end so no empty hole)

Put another 1ml bac water in syringe and add pre mixed bac water.

This way I can get the whole slin pin into the 3ml syringe and

will be taking out to the 20 mark for 500iu's. Should be able to

get my full quota out then, and a lot easier. Make sense??

Will give me a break from the Mrs saying I'm gonna end up looking like Shrek!!


----------



## jw007 (Apr 12, 2007)

tel3563 said:


> Well, after a sleepless night, I feel I must get a few things off my chest.
> 
> Its a dark day in the history of UK-M when I, a maturing man "Bares his very Soul",
> 
> ...


LMFAO

as said before.. MR NOBBER

xxx


----------



## jw007 (Apr 12, 2007)

tel3563 said:


> I've decided to run Aromasin at 6.25mg ed, I'm already feeling paranoid about itchy nipples:sad:
> 
> Knew I'd have trouble with hcg, went to mix slin pins up,
> 
> ...


Mate you should get an empty sterile vial and put into that.....

Amatuers PAH!!!!


----------



## TH0R (Aug 15, 2007)

jw007 said:


> Mate you should get an empty sterile vial and put into that.....
> 
> Amatuers PAH!!!!


Can you recommend where from mate?

Meal 1 5 Eggs, 4 Wholemeal Toast, Coffee

Meal 2 60g Whey, 100g Oats

Meal 3 200g Chicken, mixed salad

Meal 4 PWO 60g Whey, Banana

Meal 5 200g Chicken, 100g Brocolli, 80g Carrotts

Meal 6 200g Chicken, 70g Brown Basmati Rice, Olive Oil, tomatoe

Meal 7 250g Quark, 40g Brazil nuts, 80g Berries, 20g Honey

Meal 8 40g Casein, 25g Meridian PB

Macros

Calories 3950 Protein 426 Carbs 273 Fats 131

Back/Rear Delts/Traps

D Handled Wide Cable rows

2xWarm up sets

65x12

65x12

65x12

V Bar Pull downs to chest

60x12

60x12

60x11

DB Incline Bench Rowing

25x12

25x11

25x11

Olympic weights Pulldown Machine FST 7

110x10

7 sets, 30 second intervals, last couple of reps a struggle on last 3 sets

Rear Delts Machine

49x12

49x9

49x8

Hyperextensions

20x12

20x12

20x12

Special Shrugs Machine (meaning nads don't catch)

120x25

140x20

140x16

I was surprised workout was only 1 hour, I need to plan this Back workout better.

I would love to Deadlift but its a total no no, all my setbacks in the past have

been to do with trying Deadlifts one more time:rolleyes: I may try some a little later

but as Tuesdays limp performance on SLDL's proved, my backs fooked:sad:

Did HCG pin today, no problems except what I've previously stated:thumbup1:Hopefully

if I can get hold of some sterile vials then that will be sorted.


----------



## joeyh1485 (Mar 2, 2008)

one of the board sponsers sell sterile vials mate I think there called extreme suppliments?


----------



## dmcc (Nov 25, 2007)

Have I missed something in the post above?

Anyway, my glasses are new and work just fine. That's a good foundation, Tel.


----------



## TaintedSoul (May 16, 2007)

tel3563 said:


> I've decided to run Aromasin at 6.25mg ed, I'm already feeling paranoid about itchy nipples:sad:
> 
> Knew I'd have trouble with hcg, went to mix slin pins up,
> 
> ...


no no no.... it's not that hard.. yes at first but not after awhile.

1. Crack amp

2. Inject 1ml BAC water

3. swirl to mix

4. tilt amp with left hand and perform finger contortion with right hand working angle of needle and pulling back on syring.

5. finished drawing all slin needles and throw away rubbish.

Whats this story about *cough* Lou Ferringo *cough* ??


----------



## winger (Jul 26, 2003)

TaintedSoul said:


> Whats this story about *cough* Lou Ferringo *cough* ??


Bump


----------



## TH0R (Aug 15, 2007)

TaintedSoul said:


> no no no.... it's not that hard.. yes at first but not after awhile.
> 
> 1. Crack amp
> 
> ...





winger said:


> Bump


Just a bit of a taking the michael, follow on from the pants pic, was trying to wind someone up:rolleyes:

ie lou ferringo, the original "incredible Hulk"

HCG sorted now, did exactly as your post, I only have dinky fat fingers, so was well annoying


----------



## Gent (Feb 5, 2009)

just subscribing to thread. -to get updates.

I think we need a comedy pants pictures thread.... :laugh:


----------



## TH0R (Aug 15, 2007)

winger said:


> Good job old man. Actually this pic in perticular you look good. You have a good base and didn't let yourself get out of shape like myself, cough cough.


Cheers Winger:thumbup1:



C3asar said:


> wish i cud get my dad to be as pro active as u! lol!
> 
> Looking good tho man! Keep up the good work!


:laugh:



joeyh1485 said:


> one of the board sponsers sell sterile vials mate I think there called extreme suppliments?


Couldn't find any on there site mate, thanks all the same:thumbup1:



dmcc said:


> Anyway, my glasses are new and work just fine. That's a good foundation, Tel.


Cheers Darren:thumbup1:

Diet

Meal 1 5 Eggs, 4 wholemeal toast, 1 coffee

Meal 2 60g whey, 100g Oats

Meal 3 200g Chicken, Mixed salad, 1 coffee

Meal 4 PWO 60g Whey, Banana

Meal 5 200g Chicken, 70g Brocolli, 60g Carrots

Meal 6 200g Chicken, Mixed salad, Olive Oil

Meal 7 250g Quark, 80g mixed berries, 20g Honey, 30g Brazil nuts

Meal 8 40g Casein, 25g Meridian PB

Macros

Cals 4070 Protein 440 Carbs 293 Fats 130

Bi's/Tri's/Abs

EZ Close Grip Curls

2 w-up sets

42.5x12

45x12

47.5x12

45 degree incline seated curls

15x12

17.5x10

17.5x8

Straight bar cable curls

55x12

60x10

55x12

EZ Lying Skull crushers

42.5x12

45x12

45x12

V Cable Push down

70x12

70x12

70x12

Triceps Bar Over head press

30x10

30x8

30x8

Crunch Machine

60x20

65x15

65x10

Hanging DB Leg Raise

10x10

10x9

10x9

Another big workout, If I'm doing heavy sets I would cut the number of sets

by a third, but doing higher reps I'm not sure I'd get the same intensity, views??

Felt really good today, only day 4 so its only a mix of placebo and all the

food I'm eating.

Seem to have grown a little as well:thumb:T-shirt getting tighter so may have

to move up to a small


----------



## dmcc (Nov 25, 2007)

If you're getting bigger, surely you should be moving down a size to show it off?


----------



## TH0R (Aug 15, 2007)

dmcc said:


> If you're getting bigger, surely you should be moving down a size to show it off?


I might ask Joe for a "hand me down":laugh:


----------



## dmcc (Nov 25, 2007)

LOL I've gone up a size over the past year, but sometimes I'm tempted to break out a smaller t-shirt. Will have to wait a bit for the belly to reduce though, I reckon.


----------



## TH0R (Aug 15, 2007)

dmcc said:


> LOL I've gone up a size over the past year, but sometimes I'm tempted to break out a smaller t-shirt. Will have to wait a bit for the belly to reduce though, I reckon.


You got a T-E date yet:whistling:

I do feel as if I've put a few lardy pounds on as well as size, probably all in the head

Gonna take photo's weekly, will be good to look back and hopefully see the progress.

All the best D


----------



## dmcc (Nov 25, 2007)

No date yet, no. Hopefully by the end of the this month. Depends on when I actually "take delivery".


----------



## newdur (Dec 8, 2008)

i use these mate http://www.bacteriostatic-water.co.uk/index.asp

dont think the shelf life of the amps that come with hcg is any good

especialy when im doing 500iu x 2 a week out of a 5000iu


----------



## defdaz (Nov 11, 2007)

Hey Tel, I've checked your diet out and seems like you've upped your intake to a pretty high level pretty quickly - this might be why you're suffering GI issues. I'd recommend you reduce your intake until you reach a level where you're not suffering from indigestion etc. and then after a week or so slowly ramp it back up, monitoring the situation constantly. Keep up with the pro-biotics and mega vit-mins, and make sure you're getting plenty of fibre (both soluble and non-soluble).

We ask a lot of our GI system - it was never really designed to optimally deal with multiple food types in one go so when we subject it to both meat and veg in one meal it has a bit of a job on its hands. Multiply that by 7 and you can see why it struggles.

How has your weight and bf changed since you starting on 4000+ cals a day (not sure exactly how long you've been on 4000+ cals a day?)?


----------



## TH0R (Aug 15, 2007)

I've only upped to 4K + pd since Monday, I have been on 3300+ for some months so it wasn't

a mega raise, I do suffer from indigestion at the best of times, its just a little different this time,

same time every day (between 6.30 and 7.30). Thanks for the help:thumbup1:


----------



## TH0R (Aug 15, 2007)

I think I've upped the cals too much too soon, feel so bloated and feces a slight

kaki green

Discussed all that on another thread so will leave it for now.

Saturday has always been my relaxed day, so same today. Unfortunately its meant

my cals have stayed over 4K:laugh:but not as much protein, which I'm now cutting

to 300g pd.

Diet

Meal 1-4 Poached Eggs, 4 Wheatgerm Toast, 1 Coffee

Meal 2-60g Whey, 100g Oats, 15g Olive Oil

Meal 3-60g Whey, 100g Oats, 15g Olive Oil (was too full to eat solid meal)

Had a 1hr walk in woods for light cardio, ate 1 apple

Meal 4-200g Sirloin Steak, 200g baked potato with butter, 1 mushroom

Chocolate Sponge with custard:thumb:

Meal 5-Quark, 30g Brazil nuts, 80g Berries, 20g Honey Didn't eat last 2 due to fullness and really bloated at night

Meal 6-40g Casein

Macros (adjusted)

Cals 3385 Protein 240 Carbs 324 Fats 127

Rest Day Training wise


----------



## ba baracuss (Apr 26, 2004)

Any particular reason for all the arm isolation stuff mate?


----------



## TH0R (Aug 15, 2007)

ba baracuss said:


> Any particular reason for all the arm isolation stuff mate?


It was my arms day:rolleyes: 

Don't do it every week, probably 1 in 3, but will probably do it more whilst on cycle

Feel better today, went 16 hours without any food, still have the full feeling so

going to spread the meals out better today, and cut down

Back fooked on a morning atm, nothing new, just p1sses me off:cursing:

Chest/Shoulders workout today, probably 30 mins cardio as well after.


----------



## TH0R (Aug 15, 2007)

Meal 1-5 Scrambled eggs, 4 wholemeal toast, coffee

Meal 2-50g Whey, 100g Oats, 10g Olive Oil

Meal 3-PWO 50g Whey, Banana

Meal 4-240g Roast Beef, Yorkshire Puddingx2, 200g Roast Spuds, 200g Mash, 50g brocolli, 50g carrots, 50g Cauliflower and bisto (It is Sunday)

Meal 5-100g Chicken

Meal 6-250g Quark, 10g Honey, 30g Brazil nuts, 80g Berries

Meal 7-30g Casein

Macros

Calories 3718 Protein 307 Carbs 292 Fats 157

Too many fats, I always relax a bit on weekends, glad its Monday tomorrow.

Pinned HCG fine.

Test shot tomorrow before legs, will update photo's if time

Chest/Shoulders

Flat DB press

2 Warm Up sets

32.5x12

32.5x12

32.5x12 1 more

Lieing Bent arm DB Pullover (keeping elbows at same angle, ie dont straighten arm above head)

40x12 2 more

40x10

40x10 2 more

Incline DB Press 30 degree

27.5x12 1 more

27.5x12 1 more

27.5x11 1 more

Sat Machine Press Hammer Grip FST 7

42x10

49x10 6 sets

Standing Military Press

40x9 1 less??

40x9

40x8 2 more

1 arm Lateral Cable Raise (behind back)

15x12

15x12 1 more

15x12 2 more

Seated Lateral Raise FST 7

10x10 7 sets

Workout was too long, not because of too many exercises, although I'm considering

cutting down, its because of people talking to me:cursing:

I've changed gym a few weeks ago, unfortunately there are a lot of characters

from my past that train there and of course there interested in what I've been doing etc

since back in the day:whistling: Its P1ssing me off and I don't like to come

across as an unsociable b4stard, adds fuel to some peoples fire.


----------



## TH0R (Aug 15, 2007)

Day 7

Placebo affect has worn offdid HCG yesterday, Test today, no probs

with either:thumbup1:

Went to another gym today, big mistake, it was sh1te. No cage, one rack which was nowhere

near a mirror in any direction:confused1:No calf machine at all, it was a high teccy

business mans gym, like I said, sh1te

Squats

130x6

130x6

130x6 never felt safe doing these (hence I'm down on last week, felt heavy too?)

Narrow Leg Press

135x15

155x12

155x12

Leg Extensions FST7

7 sets

SLDL's (after last week started at 45 again, these are just token sldl's really:sad

45x15

45x15

45x15

Seated Leg Curl

3 sets 12

Standing Calf Raise on Smiths

130x15

130x12

Not the best workout ever, legs still wobbly afterwards :thumbup1:

Diet better today

Meal 1-4 Large Boiled eggs, 4 wheatgerm toast, green tea

Meal 2-50g whey, 100g Oats, tbsp Extra Virgin Olive Oil

Meal 3-PWO 50g Whey, banana

Meal 4-200g Chicken, mixed salad, 1 slice wheatgerm bread (a treat)

Meal 5-200g Chicken, 80g Brocolli, 60g Carrots,150g boiled Potato's

Meal 6-250g Quark, 80g berries, tbsp honey, 30g Brazil nuts

Meal 7-30g Casein

Macros

Calories 3223 Protein 324 Carbs 235 Fats 114 (better balance I think)


----------



## dmcc (Nov 25, 2007)

Still must have been a half-decent workout if your legs were like jelly after. So you'll be using that gym again in future? :lol:


----------



## TH0R (Aug 15, 2007)

I'm not kidding Darren, it was Roko's in York, only been open about 6 months, the atmosphere

was terrible:confused1:

Oh, and only 1 smart bird in the whole place:rolleyes:


----------



## winger (Jul 26, 2003)

tel3563 said:


> Day 7
> 
> Placebo affect has worn offdid HCG yesterday, Test today, no probs
> 
> ...


Look how complete this guys journal is.

Meds

Workout

Diet that is broke down to the calories with protein, carb and fat ratios.

Very nice. :thumbup1:


----------



## dmcc (Nov 25, 2007)

Oh dear, Winger's moist... Quick, a towel!!

:lol:


----------



## winger (Jul 26, 2003)

dmcc said:


> Oh dear, Winger's moist... Quick, a towel!!
> 
> :lol:


I like them older too. :beer:


----------



## TH0R (Aug 15, 2007)

winger said:


> I like them older too. :beer:


Easy there honey, I haven't got the horn yet:laugh:


----------



## winger (Jul 26, 2003)

tel3563 said:


> Easy there honey, I haven't got the horn yet:laugh:


Are you post cycle? 

Sorry, I need to sweet talk you and watch a movie first, that's what my wife says to me when I manage to get lucky. :whistling:


----------



## TH0R (Aug 15, 2007)

winger said:


> Are you post cycle?
> 
> Sorry, I need to sweet talk you and watch a movie first, that's what my wife says to me when I manage to get lucky. :whistling:


If your that desperate winger, there's always Jw, I hear he's been cheating on

Dutch while he's away, better be quick though, he's back soon:laugh:


----------



## winger (Jul 26, 2003)

tel3563 said:


> If your that desperate winger, there's always Jw, I hear he's been cheating on
> 
> Dutch while he's away, better be quick though, he's back soon:laugh:


That might work, I am attracted to dark skin...lol


----------



## Gent (Feb 5, 2009)

winger said:


> That might work, I am attracted to dark skin...lol


There are times when you guys scare me. This is one!!!

( :laugh: )


----------



## jw007 (Apr 12, 2007)

winger said:


> Look how complete this guys journal is.
> 
> Meds
> 
> ...


Thats fair enough mate,

But on my journal I could detail all that stuff to the letter, but people just scan thro...

Look at my latest BENCH\SQUAT\DL max

Check out current gear mega dosing for that day

and then check for progress pics or vids... so in effect My Thread

blah blah blah blah

*240kg BENCH*

Blah blah balh

*10g aas +30iu gh and 100iu slin*

Blah blah blah

*See this video of me cheating the weight up*

*or latest awesome pic*

blah blah blah


----------



## winger (Jul 26, 2003)

Gent said:


> There are times when you guys scare me. This is one!!!
> 
> ( :laugh: )


I didn't say men, so don't be scared mate.

I have a hot dark skinned wife and been married for 23 quality years. 

Sorry for the hijack.

Yea, Joe, your journal is good too. :thumbup1:


----------



## TH0R (Aug 15, 2007)

jw007 said:


> Thats fair enough mate,
> 
> But on my journal I could detail all that stuff to the letter, but people just scan thro...
> 
> ...


Me me me me me me me me me me me me me me me me me me me me me

me me me me me me me me me me me me me me me me me me me me me

me me me me me me me me me me me me me me me me me me me me me

me me me me me me me me me me me me me me me me me me me me me

me me me me me me me me me me me me me me me me me me me me me

me me me me me me me me me me me me me me me me me me me me me

me me me me me me me me me me me me me me me me me me me me me

me me me me me me me me me me me me me me me me me me me me me

me me me me me me me me me me me me me me me me me me me me me

Thanks for listening xx Jw007


----------



## Gent (Feb 5, 2009)

Gentelmen. Pick your wepons.

fftopic:


----------



## jw007 (Apr 12, 2007)

tel3563 said:


> Me me me me me me me me me me me me me me me me me me me me me
> 
> me me me me me me me me me me me me me me me me me me me me me
> 
> ...


yeah was going to post a link,but no need what with my HULK sig you got:thumbup1:

xx

Did i mention me yet???

Oh and I have a new book out and training video


----------



## winger (Jul 26, 2003)

Gent said:


> Gentelmen. Pick your wepons.
> 
> fftopic:


I want the one on the right, it matches my ball bag. :whistling:


----------



## TH0R (Aug 15, 2007)

Day 8

Rest day today, had 1/2 a day off work so went golfing:thumb:Course has been

shut for last 2 weeks. Had an eagle:thumbup1:

Diet wasn't brilliant today, and I had 1/2 a lagermg:

Had PIP today, more like someone had sharp kicked me up the Jacksy, no biggy

Meal 1-3 eggs, 2 whites, 4 wheatgerm toast, coffee

Meal 2-50g Whey, 100g Oats, 10g Olive Oil

Meal 3-50g Whey, 100g Oats

Meal 4-Tuna Sandwich, 10 chips, 2 cups coffee, 1/2 Lager

Meal 5-130g Tuna, mixed salad

Meal 6-250g Quark, 10g Honey, 30g Brazil nuts, 80g Berries

Meal 7-30g Casein

+2 coffees, 7 pints water

Calories 3,060 Fats 102.4 Carbs 279.2 Protein 264.0

Would like to know if anyone can recommend a decent macros count for first

cycle, haven't weighed myself yet but If I've put weight on its only round my

belly, muscles looking fuller but its all because I'm eating more atm imo.

Weekend probs all gone now, have stopped taking Glutamine. Will start again

tomorrow and see if thats the problem (making my No2's greenish)


----------



## Gent (Feb 5, 2009)

tel3563 said:


> Day 8
> 
> Meal 4-Tuna Sandwich, 10 chips, 2 cups coffee, 1/2 Lager


Did you count the chips? I admire your staying power... :beer:


----------



## winger (Jul 26, 2003)

Gent said:


> I admire your staying power... :beer:


Hey hey, too much info...lol


----------



## leafman (Feb 8, 2009)

Good luck tel you really that old? or is it a joke hahaha


----------



## Gent (Feb 5, 2009)

winger said:


> Hey hey, too much info...lol


and todays prize for most out of context quote goes to;

WINGER! :lol:


----------



## TH0R (Aug 15, 2007)

Gent said:


> Did you count the chips? I admire your staying power... :beer:


:laugh: The chef at Golf Club always give's me a small cup of chips with my sandwich's, b4stard:cursing:



winger said:


> Hey hey, too much info...lol


Are you sure your not on cycle Just been reading your post on last cycle,

fook me I hope I don't have them probs, you run HCG through cycle, what did

your PCT look like?



leafman said:


> Good luck tel you really that old? or is it a joke hahaha


Cheeky fvcker:cursing: :cursing:


----------



## winger (Jul 26, 2003)

tel3563 said:


> Are you sure your not on cycle Just been reading your post on last cycle,
> 
> fook me I hope I don't have them probs, you run HCG through cycle, what did
> 
> your PCT look like?


I didn't run HCG during, but then I didn't know what I know now.

Also, I would never run deca alone. :whistling:

Been clean for almost 5 years.


----------



## TH0R (Aug 15, 2007)

winger said:


> I didn't run HCG during, but then I didn't know what I know now.
> 
> Also, I would never run deca alone. :whistling:
> 
> Been clean for almost 5 years.


So you think it was because of this, deca only, that you had total shutdown for a year?

Hmm, don't like the "clean" phrase, makes me feel "Dirty"


----------



## Kezz (Sep 3, 2007)

Deca alone shut me down for months many years ago.... we just used to take deca to get massive in the 80's lol


----------



## TH0R (Aug 15, 2007)

Kezz said:


> Deca alone shut me down for months many years ago.... we just used to take deca to get massive in the 80's lol


Cheers Kezz:thumbup1: I think it worked mate


----------



## winger (Jul 26, 2003)

tel3563 said:


> So you think it was because of this, deca only, that you had total shutdown for a year?
> 
> Hmm, don't like the "clean" phrase, makes me feel "Dirty"


I think because the ester stays in the body so long and me being 44 at the time was the problem.

When my identical twin brother got off from the same cycle he hopped back on tes for another few months and was ok.


----------



## TH0R (Aug 15, 2007)

Wed Day 9

I'm getting the bloated feeling from hell, when i got home from gym last night

I couldn't physically make myself eat my Quark/berries etc. I was just too fvcking

bloated/full:confused1:

I also don't feel like I'm running on all cylinders, good when I'm in gym, not to

good on mornings getting up for work/meetings. I seem to be a lot more tired than

normal:confused1:

I normally get about 7 hours sleep, maybe I should be getting more?

Todays Diet

Meal 1-4 Boilded Eggs, 4 wheatgerm toast, coffee

Meal 2-50g Whey, 100g Oats, tbsp EV Olive Oil

Meal 3-200g Chicken, Mixed Salad, coffee

Meal 4-50g Whey, 100g Oats

Meal 5-225g Chicken, 60g Brocolli, 50g Carrots

Meal 6-PWO 50g Whey, Banana

Macro's

Calories 2,967 Fats 88.1 Carbs 224.4 Protein 317.5

Workout Bi's & Tri's

EZ Narrow grip curl

45x12 +2.5kg

47.5x12 +2.5kg

47.5x11 +5kg 1 rep less

Seated Incline DB Curl 45 degree

17.5x12 +2.5kg

17.5x10

17.5x10 2 rep more

Cable Curl

60x12 +5kg

60x12 2 more

40x6 Drop set

EZ Lying Skull Crushers

45x12 +2.5kg

45x12

45x12

V Bar Cable P/down

70x12

75x12 +5kg

75x12 +5kg

40x9 Drop Set

40 minutes

Good pump:thumbup1:

Not a great fan of training late on, prefer after work but gym is just too packed

to train then (and keep my patience)


----------



## Gent (Feb 5, 2009)

Tel, obviously i know nothing, but maybe your body is saying "i need a rest". Maybe you need a weekend of normal food and no weights, maybe a relaxing meal with the misses a beer and a massage?

Like i said i know nothing...


----------



## TH0R (Aug 15, 2007)

Gent said:


> Tel, obviously i know nothing, but maybe your body is saying "i need a rest". Maybe you need a weekend of normal food and no weights, maybe a relaxing meal with the misses a beer and a massage?
> 
> Like i said i know nothing...


No its a fair comment Gent, and thanks for the thought:thumbup1:


----------



## winger (Jul 26, 2003)

Try some good porn. It will pick you up but you will still feel tired.


----------



## Gent (Feb 5, 2009)

winger said:


> Try some good porn. It will pick you up but you will still feel tired.


www.Tube8 .c o m is the winner. I thinks its go the best selection and its 100% free. But stay away from that fetish stuff, its a bit grim.


----------



## winger (Jul 26, 2003)

Gent said:


> www.Tube8 .c o m is the winner. I thinks its go the best selection and its 100% free. But stay away from that fetish stuff, its a bit grim.


Nice, bump for later.


----------



## TH0R (Aug 15, 2007)

Rest day yesterday, did some Abs and Cardio, Thought I'd posted it:confused1:

Diet was the usual:rolleyes:

Day 11

Weighed myself yesterday, have lost 1lb:confused1:

Feeling better now:thumb:Appetite is starting to increase, I'm hungry

in between meals, will wait a week before increasing calories

Meal 1 4 Poached eggs, 4 wheatgerm toast, coffee

Meal 2 50g Whey, 100g Oats, tbsp EVOO

Meal 3 PWO 50g Whey, Banana

Meal 4 220g Chicken, mixed leafy salad

Meal 5 220g Chicken, 80g Brocolli, 60g Carrots

Meal 6 250g Quark, 80g berries, 10g Honey

Meal 7 30g Casein, 20g Meridian PB

Macros

3,075 Calories 93.8 Fats 218.0 Carbs 336.7 Protein

Back & Traps today

Hammer pull Machine

80x10

80x9

80x9

DB Incl Bench Row

27.5x10

27.5x9

27.5x9

V Bar Lat pull down

65x12

65x12

65x11

Hammer pull down machine FST 7

120x10

120x10

120x10

110x10 4 Sets

Hyperextensions

20x15

20x12

20x10 5x bw

Reverse Pec dec

49x12

49x10

49x10

Shrugs

120x20

120x20

120x20

Back was very painful after these


----------



## winger (Jul 26, 2003)

Glad you feeling better big daddy!


----------



## FATBOY (Mar 4, 2008)

hello m8

maybe you should rotate your carbs a bit when you get bloated lower your carbs up the fats to keep the calerie count . you can use this even when training for mass

fb


----------



## dmcc (Nov 25, 2007)

I see no deadlifts... naughty Tel...


----------



## winger (Jul 26, 2003)

dmcc said:


> I see no deadlifts... naughty Tel...


I'm telling Hulk Swole Big Daddy Joe. :whistling:


----------



## TH0R (Aug 15, 2007)

winger said:


> Glad you feeling better big daddy!


Cheers Papio



FATBOY said:


> hello m8
> 
> maybe you should rotate your carbs a bit when you get bloated lower your carbs up the fats to keep the calerie count . you can use this even when training for mass
> 
> fb


Cheers mate, will do if it gets bad again, got some Lanzapromazol (i think thats

what its called) coming Tuesday to take care of Heartburn



dmcc said:


> I see no deadlifts... naughty Tel...





tel3563 said:


> I was surprised workout was only 1 hour, I need to plan this Back workout better.
> 
> *I would love to Deadlift but its a total no no, all my setbacks in the past have*
> 
> ...





winger said:


> I'm telling Hulk Swole Big Daddy Joe. :whistling:


Tell tale tit, your mother can't knit

Just finished Golf, played sh1te:sad:

Will report back later, horn is starting to appear:thumbup1: Mrs has the decorators

in so bj's allround:thumb:


----------



## Robbyg (Feb 25, 2008)

Did HCG pin today, no problems except what I've previously statedHopefully

if I can get hold of some sterile vials then that will be sorted.

http://www.bacteriostatic-water.co.uk/sterile-vials-8-c.asp They sell vials mate


----------



## TH0R (Aug 15, 2007)

Robbyg said:


> Did HCG pin today, no problems except what I've previously statedHopefully
> 
> if I can get hold of some sterile vials then that will be sorted.
> 
> http://www.bacteriostatic-water.co.uk/sterile-vials-8-c.asp They sell vials mate


Cheers mate:thumbup1:


----------



## Robbyg (Feb 25, 2008)

No problems mate glad i could point you in the right direction:thumbup1: :thumbup1: :thumbup1:


----------



## dmcc (Nov 25, 2007)

OK I'll let you off with no deads then.... this time. Well seeing I like you.


----------



## TH0R (Aug 15, 2007)

dmcc said:


> OK I'll let you off with no deads then.... this time. Well seeing I like you.


 :blush: xx

I've being thinking of maybe doing heavy sets of singles, maybe after cable

rows so back well warmed up, just 3 or 4 singles with rests in between should

be enough to get the back growing. Its a real b4stard tbh, but at least I'm now

able to squat, it wasn't long ago I couldn't do these.

In my first stint of training I used to do 5 plates aside for singles, but I was

big and strong (and young) then:rolleyes:


----------



## dmcc (Nov 25, 2007)

And so what's changed? You're still big and strong and you're not exactly over the hill FFS.....


----------



## joeyh1485 (Mar 2, 2008)

it's good your feeling better mate

I usualy feel bloated to fcuk when am bulking because am a girl when it comes to eating

Sounds like a good idea to throw a few singles in


----------



## TH0R (Aug 15, 2007)

Well, a bit slack this weekend (only on this log), had rest day Saturday, so

golfing:thumbup1:

Had cheat meal, well it wasnt a cheat meal it was just a pudding, apple pie

and custard, went down well.

Sunday was day 13, chest day, no strength increases, in fact I did bench and

was down on last time I did them:rolleyes:

Day 14

Pinned this morning, did HCG at same time. No problems and absolutely no pain

before or after workout:thumb:

Horn has kicked in so sent Mrs to work bow legged, been a while since thats happened:laugh:

Diet is same as ever today upto Meal 5, Meal 6, we are going out to meet

daughters bf's parents, haven't met them yet. Italian so will be nice meal,

I'll probably have a nice dessert as well seen as I'm out

Probably not going to have a drink but day off tomorrow so might sample 1 pint

of wife beater or a vino.

My back has taken a turn for the worst, I'm having to ice pack it first thing on

morning, enabling me to move the rest of the day. I decided not to do squats

and instead did Hack squats.

Hack Squat

W/up x 2

80x15

80x13

80x12 Felt really good tbh, nice not to have to worry about back. Went very deep:thumbup1:

Narrow stance Leg Press

160x10

160x9

160x9

Leg Extensions

25x10

25x9

25x9

Leg Curl

84x11

84x9

77x12

Standing Calf Raise

125x20

125x15

125x13

Was a very good workout, 45 mins, great pump, back was killing after leg curls

mixture of bad pain and teriffic pump (which I assume is a sign test is kicking in)

Getting a little inpatient as to when something is going to happen, apart from

the teenage like sex drive:bounce:Can anyone tell me when I should expect strength

gains, weight gains??

Weight today was 15st 3.5Lbs, thats 1.5lbs down on starting date

If Im still hungry after 200g chicken, carrots and brocolli, what could I eat?

I'm craving wholemeal bread but I'm thinking its not too good diet wise whilst

on cycle, as its salt heavy, correct?


----------



## Gent (Feb 5, 2009)

tel3563 said:


> I'm craving wholemeal bread but I'm thinking its not too good diet wise whilst
> 
> on cycle, as its salt heavy, correct?


This isn't supposed to be a smug answer: Bake your own! I have a bread maker, they are cheap as chips. You can then bake your own wholemeal bread and chuck whatever you want in it. You can cut right down on the salt etc&#8230; But don't cut it out totally of it tastes like sponge cake!!!

:cool2:


----------



## TH0R (Aug 15, 2007)

Gent said:


> This isn't supposed to be a smug answer: Bake your own! I have a bread maker, they are cheap as chips. You can then bake your own wholemeal bread and chuck whatever you want in it. You can cut right down on the salt etc&#8230; But don't cut it out totally of it tastes like sponge cake!!!
> 
> :cool2:


Hmm Cake:thumb:

I like Cake


----------



## YoungGun (Mar 30, 2008)

Have you loaded your cycle with Dbol or anything?

I would have thought you would have seen some weight gain by now, by you may be leaning out and gaining mass at the same time, it's early days anyway:thumbup1:


----------



## dmcc (Nov 25, 2007)

tel3563 said:


> Horn has kicked in so sent Mrs to work bow legged, been a while since thats happened:laugh:


 :thumb:  :thumb:  :thumb:


----------



## TH0R (Aug 15, 2007)

Day 15

Good diet again, I'm adding an extra meal to up to nearer 4k cals

I've worked out what made my sh1t green, I'm 90% it was the Glutamine, which

was surprising, Ive knocked them on the head.

Was a rest day, did Abs and 30 mins of cardio, looking a tad leaner which

to be fair, wouldn't of been hard:laugh:

I've noticed my top row of abs really sticks out a fair bit, don't know why?

Horn has proper kicked in and I'm like a teenager again:thumb:I think the Mrs is waining

already:whistling:I may have to bring a sub on:rolleyes:

Day 16

My shoulder was feeling much better this week so Ive given them a day with Tri's,

will see how it goes.

I'm feeling tired on awakening but do seem to be more energetic during the day.

I was going to take photo's today but I left the camera at work, will get Mrs to

take some tonight, will be nice for JW to have a new photo to look at to remind

him of me

Diet

Meal 1 5 Scrambled Eggs, 4 wheatgerm toast, 1 Tea

Meal 2 50g Whey, 100g Oats, tbsp EVOO

Meal 3 PWO 50g Whey, Banana

Meal 4 200g Chicken, Mixed Salad

Meal 5 50g whey, 100g Oats, tbsp EVOO

Meal 6 200g Chicken, 60g Carrots, 80g Brocolli

Meal 7 250g Quark, 30g Hazelnuts, 80g Blue berries, 20g Honey

Meal 8 30g Casein, 25g Meridian PB

Macros

3,896 Calories 137.4 Fats 277.4 Carbs 393.0 Protein

I'll see if I get bloated feeling like before

Shoulders & Tri's

Standing Military Press

2 Warm ups

70x6

70x5

70x5 Disappointing, was lifting more 3 months ago, shoulder was not 100% though

DB Seated Press

25x8

25x6

25x6 Sh1te again :sad:

1 arm standing Lateral Raise

15x15

17.5x12

20x10

Reverse Fly Machine

56x13

63x10

63x10

Smiths CG B/Press

70x5

70x5

70x5 I can do 100 with free weights:confused1:, Smiths in this gym does feel like it has

resistance built in

Triceps push down machine (don't like this but couldn't get on cables)

40x15

50x10

50x10

Nice workout, no strength gains at all yet:cursing: all done just under 1hr.


----------



## TH0R (Aug 15, 2007)

Day 17

HCG today

Felt stronger in the gym today, have sacked the 12's, just gonna go with my gut

No real strength gains but I can feel it coming:rolleyes:

Back & Bi's/Trz today

D bar cable rows

2 warm ups

80x9

90x7

100x5

80x9

V bar pull downs

85x6

85x6

85x5

65x12

DB Incline Bench Rows

30sx8

30x8

30x8

22.5x12

Ez wide grip curl

45x10

55x6

55x6

45x10

Seated Incl Hammer Curl

20x6

20x5

Straight Bar Cable curl

65x12

75x6 50x5 30x5 drop sets

Shrugs

150x20

150x15

150x14

Back was aching like fvck again at the end:sad:

Diet was good again, got held up in a long long meeting so was 1 meal short:cursing:

Never know whether I should try and eat every 1.5 hours to make it up or just

accept I've lost the meal:confused1: Today I just accepted i'd lost the meal

Meal 1 160g Smoked Mackerel, 4 slices wheatgerm toast, cuppa tea

Meal 2 50g Whey, 100g Oats, tbsp evoo

Meal 3 PWO 50g Whey, banana

Meal 4 200g Tuna, Mixed salad

Meal 5 200g Chicken, 60g green beans, 70g Brocolli, 70g Carrots, cuppa & a Rocky:whistling:

Meal 6 250g Quark, 80g Berries, 20g honey, 30g nuts

Meal 7 30g Casein, 25g PB

Macros

3,271 Calories 114.5 Fats 228.4 Carbs 338.4 Protein


----------



## dmcc (Nov 25, 2007)

tel3563 said:


> Meal 5 200g Chicken, 60g green beans, 70g Brocolli, 70g Carrots, cuppa & a Rocky:whistling:


You're going to fell for that.

(Says he who had 4 Ferrero Rocher this evening)


----------



## TH0R (Aug 15, 2007)

Weighed myself, night time etc so not ideal, was 15st 8lb which is 5lb more than Tuesday morning

This photo was from last Monday day 14, no change from start. I think significant

gains are on the way this week:thumbup1:


----------



## winger (Jul 26, 2003)

How tall are you?


----------



## Tall (Aug 14, 2007)

tel3563 said:


> I was surprised workout was only 1 hour, I need to plan this Back workout better.
> 
> I would love to Deadlift but its a total no no, all my setbacks in the past have
> 
> ...


Tel can you safely deadlift 60kg/80kg/100kg without pain? Might be some benefit in you recording a vid and posting it for a form check.

I see your also machine squatting rather than free squatting, so I would guess that you're not very flexible, suffer from a tight lower back and have weak glutes and hams? Do you sit at a desk / do alot of driving?


----------



## TH0R (Aug 15, 2007)

winger said:


> How tall are you?


5ft 10 and a half inches, you a tailor:rolleyes: 



Tall said:


> Tel can you safely deadlift 60kg/80kg/100kg without pain? Might be some benefit in you recording a vid and posting it for a form check.
> 
> I see your also machine squatting rather than free squatting, so I would guess that you're not very flexible, suffer from a tight lower back and have weak glutes and hams? Do you sit at a desk / do alot of driving?


was only last week I used hack squat, normally squat but back has been playing

up last week or so

I'm a bricky Tall, 30 years of lifting stuff the wrong way in damp sh1te conditions,

twisting and turning in all the wrong ways

plus deadlifting with sh1t form when I was younger are probably the reason.

Ive seen 10's of differing therapists who all say the same, your back is fvcked:rolleyes: Dont lift heavy weights:laugh:

Every now and then I try to re introduce DL's normally meaning injury, its about

that time of year so I might try soon, I'll try and vid normal form with light weight :thumbup1:

Day 18 Day off, decided to play golf this afternoon instead of cardio and abs, played to 7 which aint bad off 14, still walked 4 miles and carried instead of trolley.

Meal 1 5 eggs, 4 wheat germ toast, cuppa Tea

Meal 2 200g Chicken, mixed salad

Meal 3 50g Whey, 100g Oats, tbsp EVOO

Meal 4 50g Whey, 100g Oats, tbsp EVOO, Banana

Meal 5 240g Chicken, 80g Carrots, 80g Brocolli

Meal 6 50g Whey, 100g Oats, tbsp EVOO

Meal 7 250g Quark, 100g Berries, 40g nuts, 20g Honey

Macros

4,374 Calories 157.0 Fats 354.6 Carbs 389.4 Protein

Nice increase in cals there, whenever I play golf I have to have 3 shakes which

I ain't to keen on, plus I have to mix 2 before I tee off.


----------



## Tall (Aug 14, 2007)

tel3563 said:


> was only last week I used hack squat, normally squat but back has been playing
> 
> up last week or so
> 
> ...


You tried a foam roller?


----------



## TH0R (Aug 15, 2007)

Tall said:


> You tried a foam roller?


What do you do with them? they look a bit like thick pipe insulation


----------



## Tall (Aug 14, 2007)

tel3563 said:


> What do you do with them? they look a bit like thick pipe insulation


You roll on them 

It's basically like a self massage, but very painful in a good way.

I used to have a really bad back. Deadlifts and massage fixed it.


----------



## dmcc (Nov 25, 2007)

Tall said:


> I used to have a really bad back. Deadlifts and massage fixed it.


Seconded, big guy. Almost all my life I had a bad back but since I started deads (and got good at them) the problems and pain have all but gone away.


----------



## TH0R (Aug 15, 2007)

Tall said:


> You roll on them
> 
> It's basically like a self massage, but very painful in a good way.
> 
> I used to have a really bad back. Deadlifts and massage fixed it.





dmcc said:


> Seconded, big guy. Almost all my life I had a bad back but since I started deads (and got good at them) the problems and pain have all but gone away.


Now lads I don't want false hope:rolleyes:

My bottom 3 vertibrae are badly decayed/worn (is that the correct words?)

especially the bottom one.

Would this still be a good idea, the foam roller and deads?

Looking forward to tomorrow Darren? Shouldn't you be in bed


----------



## winger (Jul 26, 2003)

tel3563 said:


> 5ft 10 and a half inches, you a tailor:rolleyes:


Yes I am, what's your inseam?


----------



## Tall (Aug 14, 2007)

tel3563 said:


> Now lads I don't want false hope:rolleyes:
> 
> My bottom 3 vertibrae are badly decayed/worn (is that the correct words?)
> 
> ...


I know I guy who used to do partial trap bar deads - 20 reps @ 200kg who has a really screwed back.

How much can you DL with good form so it causes no pain?

If the bottom 3 are that bad then squatting could be an issue - so be careful.

Either way you need to build up your spinae erector (slowly...) so that the musculatur is able to support and work in synergy with your vertebrae.

Try each week and see where DL fits best for you in your workout - first, middle or last, and work on weekly progression with good form - staying well away from failure.


----------



## TH0R (Aug 15, 2007)

winger said:


> Yes I am, what's your inseam?


32 inches

Can i have a checked mini skirt please, pleated at the front:thumbup1:


----------



## winger (Jul 26, 2003)

tel3563 said:


> 32 inches
> 
> Can i have a checked mini skirt please, pleated at the front:thumbup1:


What color?

Black will make your hips look smaller. :whistling:


----------



## TH0R (Aug 15, 2007)

winger said:


> What color?
> 
> Black will make your hips look smaller. :whistling:


Could you model a few different ones for us, some nice pics of you on the catwalk

would be nice:cool:


----------



## TH0R (Aug 15, 2007)

Tall said:


> I know I guy who used to do partial trap bar deads - 20 reps @ 200kg who has a really screwed back.
> 
> How much can you DL with good form so it causes no pain?
> 
> ...


Depends on the day, sometimes I can't do the olly bar! Last time I tryed

partials,from about 6inch, I noticed I could do 160 without much pain for

a couple of reps, after that the pain became worse and worse, I have recently

thought about doing 1 reppers with a fair amount of weight, just to see how

I get on.

I have suffered injury with squats before, but nowhere near as many times

as dead lifts, I really enjoyed the Hack squats last week, seemed to take

all the pressure off my back, and I could go very deep. Its the first time

Ive ever had a decent hack squat in a gym Ive been training in.

Would rep you Tall for the help, but apparently I've been giving you too much

love recently:whistling:

Looked at vids of the trap bar dl's, interesting, I presume the more i stand back

into the gap, the less stress on the lower back, or is it because your more upright?

Thanks again mate


----------



## Tall (Aug 14, 2007)

tel3563 said:


> Depends on the day, sometimes I can't do the olly bar! Last time I tryed
> 
> partials,from about 6inch, I noticed I could do 160 without much pain for
> 
> ...


Yeah sounds right on your Trap Bar thoughts.

Heavy singles wouldn't be the way to go IMHO Tel.

If you can do partials with 160 then back down to 100 and slowly increase the weight in cycles.

Your aim should be to make your back bullet proof if you will rather than test it. That will take time.

On DL remove your ego from the equation and treat them as a rehab exercise.


----------



## TH0R (Aug 15, 2007)

Tall said:


> Yeah sounds right on your Trap Bar thoughts.
> 
> Heavy singles wouldn't be the way to go IMHO Tel.
> 
> ...


I hear you Tall, but my thoughts are is its a mechanical problem, I can rep with

100 or 160 but the back will still hurt at more or less the same rep point, hence

that was why I was considering 1's and 2's??

I'm not a major ego lifter


----------



## TH0R (Aug 15, 2007)

Day 19

Seeing glimmers of strength increases now, hope next week things take off, we'll see

Chest/Abs/Cardio

Bench

3 warm up sets

110x5

110x5

110x5

110x5

110x5 Been a while since i got 5 on every set, so was pleased

Incline Press Machine with Olly weights

80x8

80x8

80x8

Lying DB Bent arm Pull Over

45x10

45x8

45x7

Pec Dec FST7

61x10

7 sets

Cable Crunches

85x22

90x13

85x16

Knee Raises

36

26

26 Hurts my back more than anything

15 mins Treadmill

Cheaty Day:thumb:

Meal 1 2 rashers bacon, 3 scrambled eggs, 4 slices wheat germ toast, cuppa T

Meal 2 PWO 50g Whey, 1 banana

Meal 3 220g Chicken, Mixed Salad

Meal 4 50g whey,100g Oats, 1tbsp EVOO

Meal 5 220g Chicken, 80g Carrots, 80g Brocolli, Choccy sponge & custard

Meal 6 50g whey,100g Oats, 1tbsp EVOO

Meal 7 250g Quark, 100g berries, 40g nuts, 20g Honey

Macros

4,376 Calories 160.9 Fats 352.5 Carbs 385.6 Protein

Always hungry ATM, drinking 8 pints + water pd

Will weigh in on Monday


----------



## winger (Jul 26, 2003)

Damn, that's a pretty good bench for an old guy.


----------



## TH0R (Aug 15, 2007)

winger said:


> Damn, that's a pretty good bench for an old guy.


TBH I've been disappointed with my benching for some time, when I changed gyms the bench at the new gym is sh1t, the pick up is in totally the wrong spot for me, plus the weights dont "spin" on the bar, there old weights and an old rustyish olly bar, so they sort of stick to the bar, puts me off tbh.

I benched 120 for reps at my old gym, till RC problems. Much better bench, I don't have a spotter so have to be careful where I am, but at old gym the bench had 3 pins on it so if you knew you were struggling you could still get it back to the rack, helps a lot with confidence does that.

I've had a whirl

with 12 reps with db's for a couple of weeks, came back last week to bench,

struggled with only 2 sets reaching 5, this week it was not easy, but i was pleasantly

surprised, hoping to get to 140 in next few months, am I expecting too much:confused1: I do struggle with RC as well:sad:

Plus I don't feel 45 I'm still a teenager in my head:rolleyes:


----------



## TH0R (Aug 15, 2007)

Day 20

Rest Day today, trained yesterday (Saturday) instead of today, Golf Comp at

club, finished 2nd, still leading overall with 1 round to go:thumbup1:

Diet was clean except for Apple Pie and custard after dinner


----------



## leafman (Feb 8, 2009)

Looking good tel good luck with it all.


----------



## TH0R (Aug 15, 2007)

leafman said:


> Looking good tel good luck with it all.


Cheers mate:thumbup1:

Day 21

Seeing some strength gains at last, nothing startling atm, just getting back to

what i've done in the past, but feel very good within myself

Not sleeping the best again, couple of pee's a night means I have a broken sleep

which is a real pain.

Pinned today, HCG as well, no probs:thumbup1:

Legs

Squat

60x12

60x10

90x3

110x1

130x6

135x6

140x6 Back to 3 plates and 9 weeks to go:thumb:, All good depth, followed Joes

tips to Darren, wider stance etc

Narrow Stance Leg Press

180x8

180x7

180x6 Slight twinge in upper left inside leg after rep 4

Leg Extensions

30x12

35x8

35x8

Leg Curls

84x12

91x8

91x7

84x9

Calf Raise

140x20

140x15

140x14

Good workout and lifts on the right path upwards, looking forward to some PBs soon.

Diet

Meal 1 5 lge Scrambled, 4 wheatgerm toast

Meal 2 50g Whey, 100g Oats, tbsp EVOO

Meal 3 200g Chicken, Mixed Salad

Meal 4 50g Whey, 100g Oats, tbsp EVOO

Meal 5 PWO 50g Whey, banana

Meal 6 200g Chicken, 100g Carrots, 80g Brocolli, 40g Green Beans

Meal 7 250g Quark, 20g Honey, 100g Berries, 30g Nuts

Meal 8 30g Casein, 20g Meridian PB

Macros

Calories 4015 Fats 150 Carbs 284 Protein 390

I had one shake too many but it was a must as I had a long meeting,

No water retention atm, feelig a bit "fat" but don't want to cut food intake

down, any ideas anyone? I'm doing 2x30 mins cardio and 1x20min at the moment


----------



## dmcc (Nov 25, 2007)

Looking good Tel.


----------



## Tall (Aug 14, 2007)

Tel - numbers read like your quads are weak...?

You could try front squats (heels on some small 1.25kg plates) instead of back squats and ditch Leg Ext, or just rotate weekly


----------



## TH0R (Aug 15, 2007)

Tall said:


> Tel - numbers read like your quads are weak...?
> 
> You could try front squats (heels on some small 1.25kg plates) instead of back squats and ditch Leg Ext, or just rotate weekly


Used to do Front squats, might alternate, don't forget I haven't been back

squatting for that long, I think theres plenty in the tank yet, just the back

is always a worry

Don't always do leg ext, i agree there a poor exercise tbh, just habit really


----------



## Tall (Aug 14, 2007)

tel3563 said:


> Used to do Front squats, might alternate, don't forget I haven't been back
> 
> squatting for that long, I think theres plenty in the tank yet, just the back
> 
> ...


It was low numbers on Leg Ext which indicated your quads were weak - weight is less than half of leg curl.

I like Leg Ext as an exercise TBH. But I only really use it when I'm 'coasting' on my workouts (like now and for next week) as heavy squatting takes priority.

But for most people I think they'd get more out of Front Squats (if they are flexible enough), if not then you can easily tweak a back squat to make it a quad dominant movement.

Waffle...

Anyway, what I'm trying to say is make sure you address any muscle imbalances to avoid injury. Leg Ext numbers stuck out like a sore thumb.


----------



## TH0R (Aug 15, 2007)

Tall said:


> It was low numbers on Leg Ext which indicated your quads were weak - weight is less than half of leg curl.
> 
> I like Leg Ext as an exercise TBH. But I only really use it when I'm 'coasting' on my workouts (like now and for next week) as heavy squatting takes priority.
> 
> ...


Oops, the numbers on our leg ext mean nothing, its a strange one, I think its

double the number of the weight ie 35=70, thats about right according to my

old gym extension machine, which was a new one I see where your coming

from now:beer:

I always think extensions are only good for a pump tbh

Do you feel Hack Squats are very inferior to normal squats, I didn't do them

today but I really did feel a lot safer doing them.


----------



## Tall (Aug 14, 2007)

tel3563 said:


> Oops, the numbers on our leg ext mean nothing, its a strange one, I think its
> 
> double the number of the weight ie 35=70, thats about right according to my
> 
> ...


I don't like Hack Squat machine for the same reason I don't like squatting on the Smith anymore - I don't get any carry over into the real world.

I can put 200kg + onto the Hammer Strength Pulldown, but get no carry over onto Chins.

Barbell Hack Squats (



 ) I do like though, but my bum is too big (squatters bum) to make them an easy movement


----------



## winger (Jul 26, 2003)

Tall said:


> I don't like Hack Squat machine for the same reason I don't like squatting on the Smith anymore - I don't get any carry over into the real world.
> 
> I can put 200kg + onto the Hammer Strength Pulldown, but get no carry over onto Chins.
> 
> ...


Oh man, I have done those and they are very hard. I think I will add these in some how. Nice post Tall, it's about time....lol

Tall is one smart mofo.


----------



## TH0R (Aug 15, 2007)

Tall said:


> I don't like Hack Squat machine for the same reason I don't like squatting on the Smith anymore - I don't get any carry over into the real world.
> 
> I can put 200kg + onto the Hammer Strength Pulldown, but get no carry over onto Chins.
> 
> ...





winger said:


> Oh man, I have done those and they are very hard. I think I will add these in some how. Nice post Tall, it's about time....lol
> 
> Tall is one smart mofo.


Interesting, can't see them being to good for the back:confused1:

Rest day today, was going to do cardio/abs but on getting some bad news

(another fvcking customer cancelling a 60k job) I decided to have fish&chips

and a Ripple instead of Chicken & Veg:thumb:

Meal 1 4 lge eggs, 4 wheatgerm toast

Meal 2 50g Whey, 100g Oats, tbsp EVOO

Meal 3 200g Chicken, Mixed Salad

Snack Bowl of Rice Crispies with milk:whistling:

Meal 4 200g Tuna, Mixed Salad

Snack 2 ryvitas with PB

Meal 5 Fish & Chips with mushy peas, Cadbury's Ripple:whistling:

Meal 6 250g Quark, 20g Honey, 100g Berries, 30g Nuts

Meal 7 30g Casein, 20g Meridian PB

Macros

Calories 4346 Fats 184.2mg: Carbs 341.1 Protein 326.7

Just getting signs of itchy nips, going to up Aromasin to 25mg pd for a few

days then back down to 12.5


----------



## Mad7 (Apr 8, 2008)

Tel, all looking good with the training and diet......... I am in the same boat age wise. Been getting back into the training for a while now but still finding it hard but worthwhile.

Slightly off subject but......

I too play golf but have recently found that my swing has changed due to muscle growth and stiffness in the arms and lower back. Wondered if you have noticed any difference on the course (golf that is....)

Keep going matey and will continue to follow this journal with interest:beer:


----------



## TH0R (Aug 15, 2007)

Mad7 said:


> Tel, all looking good with the training and diet......... I am in the same boat age wise. Been getting back into the training for a while now but still finding it hard but worthwhile.
> 
> Slightly off subject but......
> 
> ...


Hi Mad, nice to hear from a fellow golfer

Many moons ago I did a lot of MA and also weights, this way I stayed reasonalbly

flexible, so when i started playing golf which was around about when I finished

MA, I had a flexible swing, too flexible:rolleyes:

Now if you started before training and grooved out your swing with no particular

muscle mass, then I can see that being a problem, but I'm certain stretching

will overcome it.

I certainly don't hit the ball less distance:thumbup1: I've been playing to single figures

all winter and am winning our winter league by a huge margin I actually play off 14:whistling:

Some of the lads have stopped playing me for money the fvcking mardy b4stards

I will try and come down to single figures this year although thats quite a tall

order where I play.

Whats your h'cap and where do you play?

:beer:


----------



## ba baracuss (Apr 26, 2004)

I was going to say I'm also a golfing weightlifter, but that would be a lie as I'm a hacking injured weightlifter 

Do you find it a hassle carrying enough food for a round of golf tel? You're obviously decent so don't take 4 hours plus like me and mates do I suppose!

Tiger has a fair bit of muscle on him, and Vijay is always in the gym - so as you said, staying flexible is the key.


----------



## TH0R (Aug 15, 2007)

I cheat a little, I make sure I'm fed before teeing off, and I take water & oats already blended

in a mixer, then on 10th or 11th I add my protein (in a small sealed cup) and shake, instant

meal:thumbup1:

Then meal on entering club house or at home. The chef will do any meal I ask for

he's a fellow Leeds fan/sufferer

I get some funny looks if I'm playing in a comp with strangers, but who gives a flying

Sometimes takes 4.5 hours round our course with all the slow fvcking oldies

Where do you play?


----------



## ba baracuss (Apr 26, 2004)

I'm not a member of anywhere - just pay and play when mates can be organised. I seem to sort one fault out, then another develops and I basically get nowhere 

Mates are often keen to walk, not realising I have a shake with oats, turkey pittas, fruit, water etc etc in my stand bag 

They seem to make do with a sausage roll or two!


----------



## winger (Jul 26, 2003)

Mad7 said:


> I too play golf but have recently found that my swing has changed due to muscle growth and stiffness in the arms and lower back. Wondered if you have noticed any difference on the course (golf that is....)


Mad7 is smart, he specified golf...lol

This board you have to dot your eyes and cross your tees.


----------



## TH0R (Aug 15, 2007)

winger said:


> Mad7 is smart, he specified golf...lol
> 
> This board you have to dot your eyes and cross your tees.


 :lol: :lol:

After a while:whistling:I've just noticed what you were on about, must be the Alzheimers:confused1:


----------



## winger (Jul 26, 2003)

tel3563 said:


> :lol: :lol:
> 
> After a while:whistling:I've just noticed what you were on about, must be the Alzheimers:confused1:


If you had Alzheimers, wouldn't you not remember that you had it?


----------



## Mad7 (Apr 8, 2008)

tel3563 said:


> Hi Mad, nice to hear from a fellow golfer
> 
> Many moons ago I did a lot of MA and also weights, this way I stayed reasonalbly
> 
> ...


 I too play off 14 but not playing much so struggle with it. Once the good weather comes back then will get out a lot more.

Currently play at Kendleshire in Bristol. Lovely course with a good selection of round breaking holes !!!

Like to play different courses though as we have loads around here. :thumbup1:


----------



## Mad7 (Apr 8, 2008)

:tongue:



winger said:


> Mad7 is smart, he specified golf...lol
> 
> This board you have to dot your eyes and cross your tees.





tel3563 said:


> :lol: :lol:
> 
> After a while:whistling:I've just noticed what you were on about, must be the Alzheimers:confused1:





winger said:


> If you had Alzheimers, wouldn't you not remember that you had it?


Remember what................... !!!!! 

Its an age thing ...lol :tongue: :tongue:


----------



## TH0R (Aug 15, 2007)

tel3563 said:


> :lol:
> 
> After a while I've just noticed what you were on about, must be the Alzheimers:confused1:





winger said:


> If you had Alzheimers, wouldn't you not remember that you had it?


Thats too deep for me:confused1:

day 23

Still got itchy nipple but only when I think about it, have upped aromasin to

25mg and will keep it that way till no more symptoms then back down to 12.5mg.

Strength has started rising in the last 3 workouts, I would recommend front

loading, my failure to do this meant I was waiting 3 weeks before any sign of

any change. Its a tad disheartning, JMO

On another note, my libido seems to have settled down a bit, its still

above normal but not massive which I liked:thumb:could this be

the HCG?? Any advice appreciated as the Mrs bruising has now gone:laugh:

Trained Shoulders/Abs today, 15mins on treadmill

Military Press

30x12

30x10

40x6

60x3

65x1

70x7

72.5x6

72.5x6 Up on last week:thumbup1:

DB Press

27.5x8

27.5x8

27.5x8 Up on last week, RC much better today, still unsure why DB press is far

behind Mil press weight wise:confused1:

1 arm DB Lateral Raise

20x12

20x11

20x9 10x10 Drop Set

Reverse Pec Dec Machine (rear shoulders)

63x12

63x11

63x10 42x10 Drop Set

Lying leg Raise (10 sec between sets)

40

40

17:laugh:

13 Fvcked

Cable Crunch (10 secs between sets)

80x20

80x13

80x12

80x10

15 mins on treadmill, 3.5mph @ 12degree incline

Nice workout, nice young girl training at same time but she looked at me as if I was

an old perv, oops, I am:lol:

Diet

Meal 1 4 Lge eggs, 4 Wholemeal toast

Meal 2 50g Whey, 100g Oats, 20g EVOO

Meal 3 200g Chicken, 1 tomato, 6 slices Cucumber, 3 lettuce leaves

Meal 4 PWO 50g Whey, Banana (Banana pre workout as well)

Meal 5 220g Chicken, Cauliflower, Brocolli, Carrots, Sml Custard, cuppa T

Meal 6 50g Whey, 100g oats, 20g EVOO (couldnt eat any solids)

Meal 7 250g Quark, 20g Honey, 100g Berries, 30g nuts

Meal 8 50g Casein, 25g Meridian PB

Macros

Calories 4127 Fats 146.6 Carbs 320.9 Protein 390.9

Anyone see any faults with diet, I hate doing the 4 shakes but I'm struggling

with the 5 solid meals tbh


----------



## dmcc (Nov 25, 2007)

Tel your diet is better than mine so I wouldn't sweat it. I can just about choke down 4 solid meals a day, so 2 or 3 shakes is not unusual for me. You're eating more than me too, though of course you're in a physically active job whereas I'm a desk jockey...


----------



## leafman (Feb 8, 2009)

All looking good tel and great link for the hack squats Tall, thanks might give em a go meself since i got the skinniest ar e ever


----------



## TH0R (Aug 15, 2007)

dmcc said:


> Tel your diet is better than mine so I wouldn't sweat it. I can just about choke down 4 solid meals a day, so 2 or 3 shakes is not unusual for me. You're eating more than me too, though of course you're in a physically active job whereas I'm a desk jockey...


TBH Darren I don't wall many bricks anymore, spend most of the day in my

home office sat on my a$$, if things get any worse though I may have to resort

to selling it (my a$$  )

I'm trying to eat 5 meals but time and feeling full mean its very difficult, I think

I've put a couple of pounds on in the last few days, took some pic earlier, will

post tomorrow as I'm knacked and off to bed


----------



## Tall (Aug 14, 2007)

tel3563 said:


> Interesting, can't see them being to good for the back:confused1:


Try them from the rack (so partials) and see how you get on (with a light weight...)


----------



## winger (Jul 26, 2003)

Tall said:


> Try them from the rack (so partials) and see how you get on (with a light weight...)


Tall, once again a good quality post! :whistling:


----------



## TH0R (Aug 15, 2007)

Tall said:


> Try them from the rack (so partials) and see how you get on (with a light weight...)


So I do them on quads day?


----------



## joeyh1485 (Mar 2, 2008)

Glad your strength is finaly on the rise tel 

Nice mill press BTW:thumbup1:

You could put db press before mil press just a thought mate but it could help


----------



## TH0R (Aug 15, 2007)

joeyh1485 said:


> Glad your strength is finaly on the rise tel
> 
> Nice mill press BTW:thumbup1:
> 
> You could put db press before mil press just a thought mate but it could help


Cheers Joey:thumbup1:

Itchy nipple gone, so thats good. HCG today

Back today, knew I was going to give in to the Deadlift, couldn't help myself

Didn't go mad, and although my back was aching like fvck at the end, I'm pretty

sure I'm gonna keep em in for a while, at least once a fortnight or until my

body tells me its time to give em up again.

I kept form extremely strict and did use straps after 100, I have enough to

worry about without my grip going.

I did them from a block which keeps

the 20 weight approx 150mm off the ground, so not too high really:thumbup1:

DL's

60x6

100x4

140x4

160x2

140x4

100x10 Didn't feel like I went overboard and was quite chuffed I managed

to get a beetroot head so it must of been fairly stressful

D Bar Cable rows

90x7

95x7

95x5 70x9 Drop Set

V handle Lat pull down

85x7 was surprised this was a bit of a struggle

80x8

80x7 60x6 DS

Incline Bench DB rowing

30'sx10

30x10

30x8 20x7 DS

15 mins Treadmill @ 3.5mph 12 degrees

The photo's I took yesterday are pretty p1ss poor, fuzzy and I never

realised I had the flash on, it obliterates a lot of the photo, best two are here,

Still looking flabby but I dont want to stop feeding the face whilst "on"

No big shakes looks wise yet, but strength going up gradually now.


----------



## Gent (Feb 5, 2009)

Tel, you are a true hero.

I dont think you need to hide your face in the photos...

I have my first deadlift with my new weights tonight, ill let you know how i go! :hospital:


----------



## TH0R (Aug 15, 2007)

Gent said:


> Tel, you are a true hero.
> 
> I dont think you need to hide your face in the photos...
> 
> I have my first deadlift with my new weights tonight, ill let you know how i go! :hospital:


If you see my face I'm bound by the Govt to kill you :lol: :lol:

How are the weights, I saw the ones you got and was impressed, one thing

you must get if you've got the space is a cage, my gym ain't got one (no space)

but they have a decent rack so not too bad, I still think I'm gonna crash to

the floor when squatting.

I also saw your bench and meant to ask at the time, its a DB bench if I'm not

mistaken, or a bench without a holding part for your barbell:confused1:

Make sure you just concentrate on correct form for a few workouts, plenty

of time to up the weight, I'm sure my poor form of years ago contributed to

my back problems:thumbup1:


----------



## TaintedSoul (May 16, 2007)

Hey Tel, progressing nicely there.

Your sex drive dropping to manageble might be the anti-e you taking. I mean letro is known to kill the sex drive and you been upping your to .5 of arimidex is it? mayb eit's that or hormones are just settling.

I ran letro for over a week and it didnt knock my sex drive??

Nice deadlift.. I only do 40kg's more and you how much older than me..


----------



## TH0R (Aug 15, 2007)

TaintedSoul said:


> Hey Tel, progressing nicely there.
> 
> Your sex drive dropping to manageble might be the anti-e you taking. I mean letro is known to kill the sex drive and you been upping your to .5 of arimidex is it? mayb eit's that or hormones are just settling.
> 
> ...


I'm taking Aromasin atm, been on a third of a tab 8mg approx, got itchy nips so upped to

25mg for a couple of days and will stay at 12.5mg after that.

So this could be knocking the hammer ay!! I've been taking it from day 1

so I'm a little confused.

I've also noticed it takes me ages to, excuse my rashness, shoot my muck.

All well and good for her indoors but I like to be like the SAS, in and out without

noticing:laugh: I am also presuming that my sperm production will be down as

I shut down:confused1:

Still got nads, a little smaller but not bad, due to HCG:thumbup1:

I can't go mad on DL's, ive suffered more injury on that one exercise than in

all my other training totalled together:sad:

Was fairly easy today, used to do reps with 5 plates from floor, but not really

going to get into a weight issue, just as long as I can do some I'll feel like I've

increased the knock on effect

Cheers TS :beer:

PS that fvcking avvy:cursing: :cursing:

:lol:


----------



## dmcc (Nov 25, 2007)

Nice lifting Tel - but as you've said, don't go mad and keep your form strict.


----------



## TH0R (Aug 15, 2007)

Day 25

Itchy nipple deffo gone, going to cut HCG to every 5th day as nads still ok, I'm also

aware of desensitization and the need to keep HCG as low as poss,

libido nothing to write home about but I presume its the aromasin, two more day

at 25mg then cut down to 12.5mg

Tris/Bis/Abs

EZ Curl

4 warm up sets then

55x6

57.5x6

60x5

55x7

DB Seated Incline Hammer Curl 45 degree

20sx7

20x6

20x6 10x12 Drop Set

Lying Skull Crushers EZ

50x12

52.5x9

55x6

50x10

Straight bar Pushdowns

95x10

95x7

95x6 70x6 45x7 Drop Sets

Lying Knee Raise 10 secs between sets

40

20

20

15

Cradle Crunch

42

25

20

15

Good week/day diet wise, keeping at 4200 cals with 390+ Protein:thumbup1:

Day off tomorrow, playing golf, first decent tourney of the year, if I play like I

have been doing recently I should fair well, but golf being golf I'll probably play

to 28

Back has been hurting today, deffo the DL's so they are going to be a fortnightly

thing


----------



## dmcc (Nov 25, 2007)

Nice tris Tel. Makes my tris session today look crap in comparison.


----------



## TH0R (Aug 15, 2007)

dmcc said:


> Nice tris Tel. Makes my tris session today look crap in comparison.


My joints have really calmed down the last week, even my shoulder is feeling

good:thumb:

Once the elbows are sorted Darren you'll soon be upping the weight mate:thumbup1:


----------



## dmcc (Nov 25, 2007)

Well I now have cissus, glucosamine and MSM. So on top of the fish oils, dbol, multivit and aminos, I now rattle when I walk.


----------



## winger (Jul 26, 2003)

You look way more muscular mate.

Tel, your going to need to update your avatar now. :thumbup1:


----------



## TH0R (Aug 15, 2007)

winger said:


> You look way more muscular mate.
> 
> Tel, your going to need to update your avatar now. :thumbup1:


Thanks for that Winger:thumbup1:

Not to sure myself, getting a bit thicker (in a good way:laugh but I'm hoping the

coming weeks will make a big difference.

My chest has always been a big weakness, good overall size of it but it just

doesn't grow outwards, if you know what I mean?

The problem I had back in the day, was the bigger I got the shorter I looked:lol:

The Mother in law just kept thinking I was shrinking in height:rolleyes:


----------



## TH0R (Aug 15, 2007)

day 27

Well, I've paid the price for the deadlifting, my back is fvcked, Its been in ice most of this morning:sad:

I couldnt finish my round of golf yesterday, I've ODeed on Ibuprofen and paracetemol/codeine

can't be good for my liver or protein synthesis

P1ssed off with being so fvcking stupid

Got to go to gym now and somehow train legs, I won't be squatting

I'm now officially finished with Deadlifting, for the umpteenth time:cursing:


----------



## dmcc (Nov 25, 2007)

Oh dear god Tel I'm sorry. And I feel a bit responsible for encouraging you. Hope you get well soon.


----------



## joeyh1485 (Mar 2, 2008)

I can sympathize my back is only just healing so squating is a big no no

I hope you have a speady recovery mate


----------



## winger (Jul 26, 2003)

tel3563 said:


> I've ODeed on Ibuprofen and paracetemol/codeine


Damn, you wasted good drugs on pain, that sucks and the injury will heal...lol

How heavy did you go in deads?


----------



## TH0R (Aug 15, 2007)

dmcc said:


> Oh dear god Tel I'm sorry. And I feel a bit responsible for encouraging you. Hope you get well soon.


:laugh:Yeah, its your fault

Nah, I'm a big boy now, can make all my own mistakes, and have done dozens

of times



joeyh1485 said:


> I can sympathize my back is only just healing so squating is a big no no
> 
> I hope you have a speady recovery mate


Cheers Joey, its a regular thing, tbh I'll probably be ok by next weekend, just

needs ice for a while, it never actually gets better but its bearable, and usually

I can do squats



winger said:


> Damn, you wasted good drugs on pain, that sucks and the injury will heal...lol
> 
> How heavy did you go in deads?


I've learnt over the years it isn't really weight dependant, its a mechanical thing

imo, I did get to 160kg for 2 reps but like I said, it wasn't that heavy. It was more than

likely the 100x10 I did as the end set of DL's that did it:rolleyes: I did't feel

the pain until Saturday, and after a few holes of Golf I was in agony, will

calm down soon enough, certainly won't affect me training for long

If/when I dl again, I'm not repping anymore than 4

Anyway, feeling flabby atm which isn't helping with my mood:whistling:

Managed to do a leg workout, not the best but certainly not the worst, knees are starting to give me gip as well:laugh:The joys of ageing:thumb:

Hack Squat

50x15

50x15

50x15

50x15

Leg Extensions

35x10

35x10

35x9

35x8

Leg Curl

91x11

98x6

98x5

91x8

Seated Calf Raise

40x20

60x12

60x11

40x17

Still struggled walking up the stairs so wasn't that bad

Will weigh in tomorrow although I'm expecting to be heavier as my belly looks

bigger:cursing:

Diet has been clean today, had one cheat yesterday, it was a piece of Cheesecake

and by God it was nice:thumb:


----------



## Kezz (Sep 3, 2007)

Good session there !!! keep it up


----------



## dmcc (Nov 25, 2007)

I want cheesecake now.

Instead I will be having... um.... dunno. Maybe a banana and later some casein and PB...


----------



## TH0R (Aug 15, 2007)

Well, I haven't updated for a few days due to being busy with work, which

aint a bad thing

Back still aching but calming down and hasn't affected any workout apart from legs and back!

Diet has been good although I'm still looking flabby imo, maybe I should cut down

on the EVOO or PB??

Weighed in Monday (day 28) was 15st 7.5lbs naked:blush:

Thats up 4.5lbs from last Monday but only 2.5lbs from starting weight

Lifts are steadily climbing, not great shakes, odd rep here or odd 5lbs there

All good:thumbup1:

Chest/Abs

Flat Bench

5 gradually increasing warm up sets then

110x5

112.5x5

112.5x5

112.5x4

110x6

80x12 :lol: I was on the bench 30 mins (must tell avril)

Machine Press (narrower grip, lowest seat to hit upper chest)

80x10

90x6

80x8

Smiths Machine Decline

60x12

70x9

70x9 (seems low weights but there's already resistance on the machine with

empty bar:confused1 its way old, like everything old its knackered

Dips

2 bodweight sets of 10

Cable flyes

30x17

35x14

Leg raises (10sec intervals)

40

20

12

Machine Crunches (10 sec intervals)

65x12

65x6

60x6

Will do tue/thur workouts later


----------



## TH0R (Aug 15, 2007)

Rest day Tuesday, was pretty pooped tbh so didn't do any cardio which I normally would

*Wednesday day 30*

Back

Narrow V handle pull downs, leant back at 45 degrees

2 warm up sets

80x8

85x5 poor form

80x7, 60x6, 40x5 Triple drop set

Straight bar with D handles rowing

90x7

90x8?

90x7, 70x9 Drop set

Incline Bench DB rowing

32.5s x8

32.5x8

32.5x8, 20x10 Ds

Straight arm cable pulldown

65x15

75x12

75x10

Hyperextensions

20x15

20x12

20x12

*Thursday Day 31*

Shoulders

Military Press

30x12

30x10

40x6

60x3

65x1

72.5x6

75x6

80x4 was quite chuffed with this:thumbup1:

70x7

Seated DB Press

27.5x10

27.5x9

27.5x8, 15x7 Drop Set

Single arm behind back lateral raise (cable)

20x10

20x10

20x10, 15x5, 10x5 Triple dropset

Rear delts machine

63x12

63x12

63x11, 42x8, 28x6 Triple ds

Cable Shrugs

95x30

3 sets

Everything coming on nicely, will try and get some updated photo's on Monday

Having just been reading about everyman and his dog going on about cruising,

I may give it some thought, at 45, soon to be 46mg: I'm not sure what good

a PCT would be for me, any thoughts would be appreciated

:beer:

Tel


----------



## dmcc (Nov 25, 2007)

Damn Tel that's some nice lifting. How's the back?


----------



## TH0R (Aug 15, 2007)

dmcc said:


> Damn Tel that's some nice lifting. How's the back?


Back not bad on the whole, been busy doing manual work this week so its

suffering a bit

Lifts on the rise but no PB's yet, most PB's were set a few years ago:rolleyes:

I've been asking around lately and most agree that test only cylces usually see

strength gains around week 4 and then gradually get better and better, so

I seem to be on course:thumbup1:

Hows the cycle, just gonna pop over and catch up with yours:beer:


----------



## dmcc (Nov 25, 2007)

Crippling back pump today. Setting new PB's, but I reckon it's 30/70 gear/confidence. Jab 3 on Sunday :thumb:


----------



## winger (Jul 26, 2003)

tel3563 said:


> Anyway, feeling flabby atm which isn't helping with my mood:whistling:


Welcome to my world! :whistling:


----------



## TH0R (Aug 15, 2007)

winger said:


> Welcome to my world! :whistling:


Hell yeah, Southern California sounds quite tempting:thumb:

Day 32

Had another meeting with bank people about a half finished site they've

pulled the plug on:cursing:Bastards

Wish I could throttle the three fvcking pr1cks, but alas I can't:sad:

In and out of gym in 30 mins today,

Bi's and Tri's

EZ Curl

2 warm up sets then

55x7

60x5

60x5

55x7

DB Seated Incline Hammer Curl 45 degree

20sx7

20x7

20x7 12.5x7 Drop Set

Lying Skull Crushers EZ

55x10

55x8

55x7

Straight bar Pushdowns

95x12

95x10

95x9 70x6 45x6 Drop Sets

No time for abs:sad:

Feeling good, scaled this morning at 15st 9lb so still gaining weight, strength

up in dribs and drabs, this could be because I've trained for so long natty:confused1:

The guys who jump on cycle after a few months have bigger strength gains imo

because they haven't utilised all there natural strength? Or maybe I'm just old and weak:rolleyes:


----------



## joeyh1485 (Mar 2, 2008)

Your looking pretty strong to me mate I'd love to be able to ez curl 60kg  not bad for some one your age :whistling: 

Well done on the weight increase also :thumbup1:


----------



## winger (Jul 26, 2003)

tel3563 said:


> The guys who jump on cycle after a few months have bigger strength gains imo
> 
> because they haven't utilised all there natural strength? Or maybe I'm just old and weak:rolleyes:


Your first cycle will always be the best. Is this your first cycle? Snap out of it my good man, take some anti estrogen pills will ya...lol


----------



## TH0R (Aug 15, 2007)

winger said:


> Your first cycle will always be the best. Is this your first cycle? Snap out of it my good man, take some anti estrogen pills will ya...lol


Well I did cycle to Scarborough and back once, 90 miles, but I'm sure this

is still classed as my first

Rest day and cheat day rolled into one, cheat day started last night with

sharing a bottle of wine, Garlic bread pizza with a beautiful steak with peppercorn sauce,

Hot fudge cake and Ice cream to finish.

Had choccy pudding again today:thumb:

Just found out I can't train tomorrow due to having to take son to away game

in Bridlington, won't get back in time, so legs on Monday, will probably have

fish and chips at the coast:whistling:

Happy days


----------



## Tall (Aug 14, 2007)

tel3563 said:


> Back not bad on the whole, been busy doing manual work this week so its
> 
> suffering a bit
> 
> ...


For the purposes of your log, just let us know any PBs which are improvements on lifts in the past year or so


----------



## TH0R (Aug 15, 2007)

Tall said:


> For the purposes of your log, just let us know any PBs which are improvements on lifts in the past year or so


Will do Mr Tall

Day 35

Just about to do 6th jab so halfway.

Weighed naked this morning, 15st 9lb so couple of pounds added from last week

Diet was good today but terrible over weekend, far to many sweets after big

dinners, felt a bit ill today, sugar overload and salt intake was increased due

to restaurant eating (them dastardly chefs season everything with salt):no:

Been working physically hard last week or two and it does have an effect on my

training. Don't like training on a night for one, but i'm also pooped:rolleyes:

Legs tonight, will update later, back not too bad so may do squats:thumbup1:

Also, I won my Clubs Golf Comp:thumb:

TTFN

Tel


----------



## Kezz (Sep 3, 2007)

are you doing any cardio nat all mate??


----------



## TH0R (Aug 15, 2007)

Kezz said:


> are you doing any cardio nat all mate??


Hi kezz, saw your pics of the mountains, must be nice to do cardio with that scenery

I try and do 2x 20 min sessions one on my day off and one after arms day

I also usually play at least 1 maybe 2 rounds of regimental golf (left, right, left, right)

and thats about 4.5miles round our course.

At present I'm plastering every day so thats cardio in itself, fvcking well hard

Back to being gaffer in a couple of weeks so desk time with just a bit of graft will be nice:thumbup1:

Legs wasn't looking forward to this as got to gym at 9, was very good though:thumb:

Squat

5 warm up sets gradually getting heavier then

140x6 easy

145x6

150x5 PB

150x4

100x14 really fast ones, was fooked

Was pleased with these, almost atg, all deffo parallel, I was sweating like a pig

after the 100's

Hack squat feet together (well hard)

60x7

60x7

60x6 I'm not sure about the weight here, every time I do hacks its 100kg less than leg press:confused1:

Maybe there's already some weight on the machine?

Seated Leg Curl

91x11

91x10

91x9 63x7 Drop Set

Standing calf raise

130x22

140x15

140x12

All done in 45 mins, couldn't walk upstairs properley after, sat here now my

knees are not good, first time in my life (30 years footy, 15 years boxing and MA)

that my knees have ever hurt, I am squatting more weight but not that much more tbh?

Pinned before gym, getting a bit blase about it now Balls are vanishing so

going to up the HCG dose to twice per week again. Apart from that all well:thumbup1:

One thing I have noticed, come Sunday I seem to be a little lethargic and

not quite firing, once I've pinned test I'm feeling great again, should I try and

half the dose 2 times per wk?


----------



## Tall (Aug 14, 2007)

Nice PBs.

How did the back feel? Ok?


----------



## TH0R (Aug 15, 2007)

Tall said:


> Nice PBs.
> 
> How did the back feel? Ok?


I think doing the squats properley has really helped my back, I'm still lacking

a bit of confidence and a spotter, I'm sure I could do 4 plates for reps but no

rush, don't want to spoil myself

Wish I could sort the DL out, may give it another go and totally leave out the

repping, I'm convinced it was the 10 reps with 100 that fvcked it up before.

Hows your training going big fella (do you have a log Tall?)

:beer:

PS off to bed now


----------



## Tall (Aug 14, 2007)

tel3563 said:


> I think doing the squats properley has really helped my back, I'm still lacking
> 
> a bit of confidence and a spotter, I'm sure I could do 4 plates for reps but no
> 
> ...


I used to keep my log on here.

Got a bit lazy as no one really commented in it.

If you are raw squatting then you will use alot of the same muscles as the deadlift anyway.

If deadlifts from the floor are a problem, then a good deep squat and rack pulls should suffice.

If reps are the issue then work on singles with good form and reduce rest periods.


----------



## TH0R (Aug 15, 2007)

My knees are killing me, I've just got some tiger balm from nice chinese doctor, hope it works.

Fairly knackered atm, got chest/abs tonight, like a few on here at present I'm not

sleeping to well:confused1: Mass insomnia:laugh:


----------



## dmcc (Nov 25, 2007)

Tall said:


> I used to keep my log on here.
> 
> Got a bit lazy as no one really commented in it.


We couldn't understand it...


----------



## TH0R (Aug 15, 2007)

Chest

Flat Bench

5 gradually increasing warm up sets then

112.5x5

115x5

115x5

115x4

110x6

80x13 Bit disappointed with these numbers, expected more

Machine Press (narrower grip, lowest seat to hit upper chest)

90x8

90x7

90x4

80x7

Smiths Machine Decline

70x9

70x8

70x8

60x13

Pec Dec

49x27 Excellent pump:thumbup1:

Didn't do Abs as planned, gym was shutting:laugh:

Will do cardio and abs tomorrow

Just got very bad cramp in my bicep, don't know if this means I'm missing salt:confused1:

Cant be water as I'm getting a gallon a day


----------



## winger (Jul 26, 2003)

Good job on the bench. I tend to say that a lot in your journal...lol


----------



## TH0R (Aug 15, 2007)

winger said:


> Good job on the bench. I tend to say that a lot in your journal...lol


Cheers Winger, I was getting a bit lonely in here

Might post some naked pics to get the interest and comments up, only thing is,

my nads have shrunk so it kinda looks like a giant clitoris down there atm:laugh:

I'm knackered and not getting enough sleep, bonus is all the hard graft is

shifting the fat, but probably losing a bit of muscle?

I weighed myself this morning and I was 15-6??

Thats 3lb down in 3 days and only 3lb added in 5 weeks of cycle

Lifts still going up though:thumbup1:


----------



## bravo9 (Nov 5, 2008)

Nice lifts mate, more impressed with the leeds badge tho, lol


----------



## joeyh1485 (Mar 2, 2008)

Great workout tel  your dissapointed with flat benching 115? That's pretty awesome weight

Cramping could be down to lack of potassium (**** spelling) if it is you could try adding in a few bananas a day

Or you can buy taurine powder I think that's also meant to help with cramps but don't quote me on that


----------



## Gent (Feb 5, 2009)

tel3563 said:


> Cheers Winger, I was getting a bit lonely in here


Oh, I suspect there are loads of people, like me who read this blog, but dont always comment. ~We are here, reading, just not always vocal. :thumbup1:


----------



## winger (Jul 26, 2003)

tel3563 said:


> Might post some naked pics to get the interest and comments up, only thing is,
> 
> my nads have shrunk so it kinda looks like a giant clitoris down there atm:laugh:


That would help. :whistling:


----------



## TH0R (Aug 15, 2007)

dc55 said:


> Beacuse your on aromasin, the weight will be slower because the weight you will put on will be less water (if you know what I mean!!). When I dropped the adex I shot up in weight.
> 
> I didnt get too much weight gain till week 5. Think I shot up 6lb in a week!!!! It will come...


Cheers dc, appreciate that mate, I'm so dumb sometimes I write before thinking:whistling:


----------



## dmcc (Nov 25, 2007)

Nice benching Tel. I'd be jealous had I not recently broken my plateau but hell, it's something to be proud of.


----------



## TH0R (Aug 15, 2007)

dmcc said:


> Nice benching Tel. I'd be jealous had I not recently broken my plateau but hell, it's something to be proud of.


I have a 3 plates target, but secretly want 150

Just a single will do for the 150 Might need a spotter though

I wanted 120 for reps this week:cursing: Next week deffo

Might start doing a few singles, can't have you pulling away on bench as well

as squat:tongue:

I


----------



## TH0R (Aug 15, 2007)

DAY 38

Cardio/Abs

Hanging leg raise with DB between feet

10kgx15

10x10

10x10

Weighted Crunch Machine (20 sec intervals)

65x13

65x10

65x6

60x7

Cable Crunch with rope (10 sec intervals)

85x15

85x10

85x10

Did 20 mins on rower then 10 mins on treadmill

Ive started rubbing the tiger balm on my knees, will report how it goes

Diet same as, 4K cals, no sh1te, been very consistent with this, maybe explains

why I have no bloat at all.

I'm also happy I don't have that bloat/water/synthetic look you see on all the

young lads taking dbol etc (and a few old ones) :thumbup1:

No sides so to speak, excepting the itchy nipple gyno that the aromasin has taken care of

My Mrs asked how things were going last night, I asked her if she'd noticed

any change in my personality (no she never said, yes, you've now got one)

she said I'd become calmer and a lot more easy going:lol:

Sort of p1sses on the "roid rage" theory:rolleyes:


----------



## Gent (Feb 5, 2009)

tel3563 said:


> Ive started rubbing the tiger balm on my knees, will report how it goes


~Tel, I have used Tiger quite a lot from my karate days. I think it does have good results. Some of it is placebo however. But if it works, who cares. 

Just watch out if you have the non non-staining one, the stains never come off!!! It also makes things smell and it never comes out of bed sheets, trousers etc.

Your benching has inspired me, i have been building a bench and stands at home (I have just been doining seated benches on my machine), i just want to get to 80 KG (bodyweight)... Ill post photos under general, when it all built.


----------



## TH0R (Aug 15, 2007)

Gent said:


> ~Tel, I have used Tiger quite a lot from my karate days. I think it does have good results. Some of it is placebo however. But if it works, who cares.
> 
> Just watch out if you have the non non-staining one, the stains never come off!!! It also makes things smell and it never comes out of bed sheets, trousers etc.
> 
> ...


----------



## Gent (Feb 5, 2009)

Everyone says bench pressing is a right of passage. Some of the guys at work are doing it, it's a bit of a team building thing also. I suspect to begin with I will be doing 40KG or less :blush: &#8230; Remember I am a complete novice. I also work with the world bench press champion so there are tips from the best aplenty here!

I am doing incline DB bench once a week on my chest day. I must admit even though I am only doing 16KG a side, I feel like Jay Cutler sitting there!!!!

I'm not bad with my hands, my squat stands work a treat, and this is just an adaptation to them (adding a lower bar to rest the barbell). Because I have so many expensive hobbies already, it keeps the misses happy if I just spend ~£10 on wood and build stuff rather than spending £200 on stands. As I do a technical job its nice to get out in the garage and do something with my hands, other then typing!

So in answer to your question, 3" by 2" wood reinforced with ply cross members. I know 3" by 2" can easily hold my Jaguar engine and thats 1/3 of a tonne so i think the amount i lift will be quite safe!!!!


----------



## leafman (Feb 8, 2009)

Looking good tel not a lot to say but im following progress mate.


----------



## TH0R (Aug 15, 2007)

Nice Gent, who's the World Champ?

Back/Bi's (day short this week so no single arms day)

D handled cable row

2 Warm up sets

90x10

95x8

100x7 75x7 Drop set

V Handle pull downs

85x6

80x8

80x8 60x7 40x6 triple drop set

80x6 60x6 40x6 TDS

Incline Bench DB rowing

32.5x9

32.5x8

32.5x7 20x7 DS

32.5x7 20x7 DS

EZ curl

55x7

55x6

55x4

45x10

Preacher Curl

35x6

35x6

Straight bar cable curl

70x7

70x7, 45x6 DS

Did 15 mins cardio at the end

On the curl exercises i felt like my bones were hurting, kind of like shin splints

in my arms, anyone experience this before?

Diet today was virtually same as every day but Saturday where I have a cheat meal

Meal 1 5 Scrambled Eggs, 3 wheatgerm toast, cuppa Tea

Meal 2 200g Chicken, mixed salad

Meal 3 200g Chicken, mixed salad

Meal 4 50g Whey Protein, 100g Oats, 10g EVOO, apple

Meal 5 PWO 50g whey, banana

Meal 6 200g Chicken, 70g brocolli, 80g Carrots, 60g Sprouts, 2 rice cakes with peanut butter

Meal 7 250g Quark, 100g berries, 20g Honey, 40g Brazil nuts

Meal 8 35g Casein Protein, 15g PB

Macros

Cals 3,796 Fats 137.8 Carbs 243.9 Protein 399.6


----------



## winger (Jul 26, 2003)

tel3563 said:


> Macros
> 
> Cals 3,796 Fats 137.8 Carbs 243.9 Protein 399.6


3,796 calories, damn, that's a lot of calories.


----------



## TH0R (Aug 15, 2007)

winger said:


> 3,796 calories, damn, that's a lot of calories.


You'd think so but not really hammering the weight on:confused1:

Another week on this and then I'm upping them


----------



## 2fat2old (Feb 7, 2009)

Even though you are a dirty Leeds fan lol, i must say you are doing a great job keep up the good work, lets show these young pups how to do it.

from one grandad to an other.


----------



## TH0R (Aug 15, 2007)

2fat2old said:


> Even though you are a dirty Leeds fan lol, i must say you are doing a great job keep up the good work, lets show these young pups how to do it.


Thanks for the support mate, even though your just a yocal, your opinion still

counts to me:laugh: 

Cheers mate:thumbup1:


----------



## 2fat2old (Feb 7, 2009)

Actually i'm from salford in greater manchester, i moved to devon 3 and a half years ago, it was hard at first coz they are so slow down here lol.


----------



## TH0R (Aug 15, 2007)

Day 39

Shoulders/Tri's

DB Press

3 Warm up sets

30x10

30x10

30x9 20x7 ds

30x8 20x5 ds

1 Arm Lateral Cable Raise

20x10

20x10

20x10 15x7 10x6 Triple Drop

Reverse Pec Dec

63x13

63x12

63x11 42x6 28x6 TD

Skull Crushers EZ Bar

45x10

45x10

Over Head Rope Pull downs

60x10

60x8

Tris were well fried so only did the 4 sets, I also find it really hard to get the

heavier DB's up to do the presses, any technique I'm missing?

On the way home through town I noticed that my game of would/wouldn't with

the ladies I pass in the car, has now changed to a game of would/would/would/would

Kinda spoilt it a bit, may have to change it to men:lol: :lol: (only kidding)

Rest day tomorrow then Legs Sunday:thumb:


----------



## dmcc (Nov 25, 2007)

tel3563 said:


> On the way home through town I noticed that my game of would/wouldn't with
> 
> the ladies I pass in the car, has now changed to a game of would/would/would/would
> 
> Kinda spoilt it a bit, may have to change it to men:lol: :lol:


*Gets ass to Yorkshire*

DB presses - I find it really awkward to get the bells to the starting position once I'm above 27.5kg or 30kg. I switched some months back to BB presses off the rack, and it's a lot easier. Failing that, get a spotter to give you a hand.


----------



## TH0R (Aug 15, 2007)

dmcc said:


> *Gets AAS to Yorkshire*
> 
> DB presses - I find it really awkward to get the bells to the starting position once I'm above* 27.5kg or 30kg*. I switched some months back to BB presses off the rack, and it's a lot easier. Failing that, get a spotter to give you a hand.


Exactly same as me Darren, I normally do Mil Press from rack but like the change in ROM

with the DB's now and again, sometimes it doesn't pay to be an unsociable bastard:whistling:


----------



## winger (Jul 26, 2003)

tel3563 said:


> I also find it really hard to get the
> 
> heavier DB's up to do the presses, any technique I'm missing?


The heaviest I can swing up both at once is 34kg or 75 lb db's.

That is one reason I do db curls, to help with my military..lol :confused1:



tel3563 said:


> On the way home through town I noticed that my game of would/wouldn't with
> 
> the ladies I pass in the car, has now changed to a game of would/would/would/would
> 
> Kinda spoilt it a bit, may have to change it to men:lol: :lol: (only kidding)


That is funny. So on cycle anything goes?


----------



## joeyh1485 (Mar 2, 2008)

I have the same problem mate unless I've got a training partner to pass a db up to me I don't bother with them cos by the time the weight is in position am fcuked:laugh:


----------



## TH0R (Aug 15, 2007)

Day 42

Well, just had a good weekend with lots of golf, lots of food and a fair bit of front bum:thumb:

Weighed myself today, 15st 6.5lbs which is a 1/2lb loss on the week:confused1:

Have upped the cals 500 today and will for the rest of the week and reasess next week.

Strength going up slowly, rep here, 1.25 kg there. Still feel good, pinned today, HCG yesterday, all good

My nipples have gone extremely hard, I've been trying to throw myself at a dartboard

to see if I can get a treble twenty but have only got 1's and 5's upto now:laugh:

Anyone know the reason to this (I dont mean the low scores), I presume

its oestrogen related? Still taking 12.5mg Aromasin PD, up the dose?

Chest

Flat Bench

5 gradually increasing warm up sets then

115x5 +1.25kg

115x5 same

115x5

115x5 1 more rep

110x7 1 more rep

80x14 1 more rep

Couldn't go for more weight, wanted 120, because nobody in gym for spot:sad:

I was fairly pooped and felt very weak after these:confused1: For this reason

I did different exercises to what I normally would do, so I didn't get down with

lifting lower weights than previous

Decline DB Press

30x12

30x10

30x10

Incline DB Fly

25x12 3 sets

Bent Arm Pullover (head off bench)

42.5x10 2 sets

Standing Cable fly

35x10

30x12

Well, I'm sort of halfway having just pinned my 7th injection, bit strange, I don't

feel like I'm reacting as well as some to the extra test but my lifts are up, although

not as much as I'd like. The only explanations I can see are

1) Its my age:rolleyes:

2) The gear is under dosed, not very likely but nobody really knows about ug gear

plus I've still got many of the lesser sides, greasy skin, a bit of gyno (gone now)

The Horn, plus some muscle gains (I think?)

3) I've lost a lot more fat than I'm noticing, hence the 2lb I've put on could be

5lb + if I've lost a few pounds in lard

4) My diet is wrong, although I've tried to investigate this thoroughly and believe

it not to be the case, although I'm upping the cals for a week to see what gives

5) A combo of any or some of the above

6) I'm a fanny at training and should concentrate on knitting instead (after so

many years natty I feel my intensity at training is spot on tbh)

I'm not sleeping the best I ever had, but I'm not used to a lot of sleep

Any comments ppl??

I'll post some up to date pics in a few mins and maybe get some truthful comment pls, good or bad:thumbup1:


----------



## dmcc (Nov 25, 2007)

I'd say option 6. Just give up now, I'll dispose of your remaining gear safely :lol:


----------



## TH0R (Aug 15, 2007)

Couple from last week, one from today (I was interupted and couldn't take anymore

coz I'm shy:whistling


----------



## YoungGun (Mar 30, 2008)

I think you look alot better, you definately gained some size, delts look good:thumbup1:


----------



## Tall (Aug 14, 2007)

tel3563 said:


> Couple from last week, one from today (I was interupted and couldn't take anymore
> 
> coz I'm shy:whistling


Photos are rubbish. :whistling: Better using camera on timer than phone. :thumbup1:

Looks like you've filled out nicely and leaned up around love handles. :thumb:


----------



## Tall (Aug 14, 2007)

In the Blue shorts photo you'd never guess you were 60 :thumbup1:


----------



## TH0R (Aug 15, 2007)

Tall said:


> Photos are rubbish. :whistling: Better using camera on timer than phone. :thumbup1:
> 
> Looks like you've filled out nicely and leaned up around love handles. :thumb:


I know there rubbish but I can't afford a new camera on my pension


----------



## Tall (Aug 14, 2007)

tel3563 said:


> I know there rubbish but I can't afford a new camera on my pension


Certainly getting there Tel.

You doing cardio?


----------



## TH0R (Aug 15, 2007)

Tall said:


> Certainly getting there Tel.
> 
> You doing cardio?


Nothing spectacular, 15mins post training 2 days, 30 mins on my day off.

Plus increased bedroom cardio:thumb:

I'm thinking I may chuck the scales away, they just make me feel deflated when

I haven't put an extra stone on:rolleyes:

All the ladies down at the PO have started calling me "young man", Harry Enfield style:lol:


----------



## Tall (Aug 14, 2007)

tel3563 said:


> Day 39
> 
> Shoulders/Tri's
> 
> ...


Are you "kneeing" the DB up?

Some suggested changes to Shoulders/Tris:

BB Mili Press or BB Push Press (if back ok)

DB Shoulder Press

(Rear Delts can be done on Back Day as DB Rows)

Close Grip Bench Press

Skulls or Deep Dips

So thats a heavy Bilateral shoulder movement, followed by a Unilateral shoulder movement. Then a Heavy Triceps movement, followed by Triceps movement to target the Long Head.


----------



## Tall (Aug 14, 2007)

tel3563 said:


> Nothing spectacular, 15mins post training 2 days, 30 mins on my day off.
> 
> Plus increased bedroom cardio:thumb:
> 
> ...


Could do cardio pre-breakfast for 30mins?


----------



## TH0R (Aug 15, 2007)

Tall said:


> Are you "kneeing" the DB up? No, I knee it up with DB Incline
> 
> Bench, can you link me to an example pls
> 
> ...


----------



## TH0R (Aug 15, 2007)

Tall said:


> Could do cardio pre-breakfast for 30mins?


Yes I've been giving this some thought recently after reading some of the lads

on here doing it.

So bin the post wo cardio and do morning walk (ok?) 3 times pwk?


----------



## Tall (Aug 14, 2007)

Knee ups - Like this:






Push Press:






Mili Press:


----------



## TH0R (Aug 15, 2007)

Tall said:


> Could do cardio pre-breakfast for 30mins?





Tall said:


> Knee ups - Like this:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbup1:


----------



## leafman (Feb 8, 2009)

Tel first off u aint 60 are u? or should i ask that in a pm? haha. I cant believe u are in doubt wether or not u hav changed during your cycle and by looking at ur pics i can say loads of changes.

Even thow u say ur not putting weight on at a fast rate if ur losing some weight then it must just b fat coz ur muscles look more pronounced (does test help with gettin rid of fat??) to me in ur pictures. Looking good mate ohhh yea what bulk supps do u use?? Or should i wonder back to js thread lmao :whistling: Lookin good big man


----------



## winger (Jul 26, 2003)

Well I can tell a huge difference but next time make all your pics taken in the same place with the same lighting so that way there is no doubt.

Like all the pics I have taken....not.


----------



## joeyh1485 (Mar 2, 2008)

There is defo a difference in your pics mate and I imagine there will be an even bigger difference in the next pics now you've bumped up your cals


----------



## Kezz (Sep 3, 2007)

good gains there mate, i would do cardio before break 4 times a week, after all its just gonna burn fat which you dont really want!!


----------



## dmcc (Nov 25, 2007)

Looking good Tel, definite change in arms and shoulders, legs look good too.


----------



## TH0R (Aug 15, 2007)

leafman said:


> Tel first off u aint 60 are u? or should i ask that in a pm? haha. I cant believe u are in doubt wether or not u hav changed during your cycle and by looking at ur pics i can say loads of changes.
> 
> Even thow u say ur not putting weight on at a fast rate if ur losing some weight then it must just b fat coz ur muscles look more pronounced (does test help with gettin rid of fat??) to me in ur pictures. Looking good mate ohhh yea what bulk supps do u use?? Or should i wonder back to js thread lmao :whistling: Lookin good big man


 :lol: Do I look fecking 60, erm, don't answer that:whistling:

I don't bulk with powders, I dont need all the sugar in them, I'm having 1 PWO protein drink, with 2

banana's, and two oats/protein drink in the day, and 5 meals, 3 with chicken, 1 with eggs, 1 with Quark.



winger said:


> Well I can tell a huge difference but next time make all your pics taken in the same place with the same lighting so that way there is no doubt.
> 
> Like all the pics I have taken....not.


Need a decent camera as well:rolleyes:



joeyh1485 said:


> There is defo a difference in your pics mate and I imagine there will be an even bigger difference in the next pics now you've bumped up your cals


Cheers Joey:thumbup1:



Kezz said:


> good gains there mate, i would do cardio before break 4 times a week, after all its just gonna burn fat which you dont really want!!


Started the cardio this morning at 6.30am Cheers Kezz:thumbup1:


----------



## TH0R (Aug 15, 2007)

dmcc said:


> Looking good Tel, definite change in arms and shoulders, legs look good too.


Cheers Darren, in fact thanks to all you guys for the support, I needed a bit

of encouragement this week:thumb:

I wrote yesterday off, I was so tired when I got home from work I fell asleep

in the shower, stood up.

I gave the gym a miss, going to get some Nytol just to see if I can actually

sleep through the night for once.

Went to gym this morning, still have a bad back but not letting it interfere to

much with my training, I'm fairly used to it by now

Legs

Squat

5 warm up sets gradually getting heavier then

150x6

160x1 PB took to big a jump up, should of added 2.5's and not 5's:cursing: will get

full 6 reps next week

150x6

150x6

100x2 I noticed a sharp pain in my back on the first rep, safer to stop than

aggravate an already glass back (first thing in morning is dreadful atm)

I think my leg workouts are the most improved for strength.

Leg Extension (I'm sure these are double the weight it says:confused1

30x12

30x11

30x10

Seated Leg Curl

91x12

91x11

91x10 63x8 Drop Set

Standing calf raise

150x22 PB

150x15

150x12

Ab Crunch Machine

65x15

65x15

65x13

Will have to get some knee wraps soon as my knees are well fvcked

Question

Even though I'm on cycle how would it be if I trained 1 day, had next day off

Something like this

Monday Chest

Tuesday Day off

Wednesday Legs

Thursday Day off

Friday Shoulders/Tri's

Saturday Day off

Sunday Back/bi's

Monday Day off

Tuesday Chest

I'm only asking as its a known fact you recover quicker on AAS so why do

I feel so fvcked all the time:confused1:

This would make it an 8 day week and a full recovery day would be great

or am I being a fanny? I could do the morning cardio on my days off, thoughts??

I don't want to waste my last 6 weeks on the course


----------



## TH0R (Aug 15, 2007)

I've tinkered with my diet to add more calories, also moved the quark and honey to tea time

instead of last meal.

Looks like this now

Meal 1 5 Scramble Eggs, 4 wheatgerm toast

Meal 2 35g Whey Protein, 100g Oats in water, 10g Extra virgin olive oil

Meal 3 200g Chicken, mixed salad with EVOO

Meal 4 35g Whey Protein, 100g Oats in water, 10g Extra virgin olive oil (replaced by chicken, brocolli, carrots 2 day pwk non training days)

Meal 5 250g Quark, 100g berries, 20g Honey, 35g brazil nuts

Meal 6 PWO 35g whey, 2 Bananas

Meal 7 (1hr post training) 200g Chicken, 60g Brown Basmati rice, Olive Oil, peppers

Meal 8 35g Casein Protein, 25g Meridian PB

Macro's

Calories 4,071 Fats 141.7 Carbs 350.6 Protein 354.8

Thats about 250 cals a day more, less protein and more carbs and fats

PS The miracle cure Tiger Balm has not helped my knees


----------



## dmcc (Nov 25, 2007)

Nice diet Tel. Puts me to shame. I am the shake king...


----------



## TH0R (Aug 15, 2007)

dmcc said:


> Nice diet Tel. Puts me to shame. I am the shake king...


If it works, and it obviously does for you mate, don't knock it:thumbup1:


----------



## joeyh1485 (Mar 2, 2008)

your diet looks great mate :thumbup1:

Can I ask (at the risk of sounding un-educated) what's quark?


----------



## dmcc (Nov 25, 2007)

It's a type of soft cheese like a thicker creme fraiche. Not really seen it here, I always associate it with Germany.


----------



## TH0R (Aug 15, 2007)

joeyh1485 said:


> your diet looks great mate :thumbup1:
> 
> Can I ask (at the risk of sounding un-educated) what's quark?


virtually fat free cheese, excellent source of protein, all major supermarkets have it

Follow this link joey, its good stuff, you must have it with honey though

as the taste is a tad tangy

http://www.mysupermarket.co.uk/Shopping/FindProducts.aspx?Query=quark&SortBy=3

just click on the product for the macros mate


----------



## joeyh1485 (Mar 2, 2008)

Cheers I might try an incorporate it in my diet it sounds nice :thumbup1:


----------



## Guest (Mar 25, 2009)

dmcc said:


> It's a type of soft cheese like a thicker creme fraiche. Not really seen it here, I always associate it with Germany.


 Indeed, you can get it in Lidle, my mum basically lives on the stuff precontest and the rest of the year

Not a fan of the taste my self but add in a scoop of protein and a bit of honey and its nice.


----------



## TaintedSoul (May 16, 2007)

Progressing nicely Tel. As winger said try take pics in same place and same pose and same lighting. Would be beneficial for you to compare looking back.


----------



## TH0R (Aug 15, 2007)

Con said:


> Indeed, you can get it in Lidle, my mum basically lives on the stuff precontest and the rest of the year
> 
> Not a fan of the taste my self but add in a scoop of protein and a bit of honey and its nice.


I try it with nuts, berries and honey, its more like a dessert, probably look forward

more to this than anything else. Tried it with protein and tends to make it

a bit dry for my taste.



TaintedSoul said:


> Progressing nicely Tel. As winger said try take pics in same place and same pose and same lighting. Would be beneficial for you to compare looking back.


cheers TS, will do pics wise and thanks for the comment:beer:

Just got Nytol from Asda, hopefully get a good nights sleep and I have a

bonus 2 days off work:thumb:


----------



## TH0R (Aug 15, 2007)

Had a sh1t nights sleep again yesterday night, diet was spot on yesterday,

hoping to see some weight gained by Monday but not obsessing

Went to gym last night, forgot note pad so did a few exercises I haven't

done in a while, concentrated on form and squeeze for a change:rolleyes:

Back

1 Arm Bent over DB rows, really concentrated on getting elbows right back after reading some advice from Tall:thumbup1:

50x10

50x10

50x10 27.5x9 Dropset

50x9 27.5x7

Lat pull down to front (wide grip)

60x12

70x10

80x8

90x5 65x6

Hammer Strength pull down

120x15

160x8

160x7

120x12

My back was well pumped after this, felt good

Biceps

Straight bar curls (7ft bar)

20x15

40x10

45x6

45x5

My 4arms and bi's were so pumped it was difficult to get full ROM, my normal

weight on arm days would be 60kg, but these fvcking killed:thumb:

I then did a couple of sets bar only reversed curls, 20 reps, man my 4arms felt

like they were going to explode.

Seated Hammer DB curl

15x10

15x8

Excellent workout:thumbup1:

Then went home to the "your on drugs" bombshell from my son, but thats another

thread:rolleyes:

Better nights sleep last night, still got up to empty the python but only once

, although the couple of days off work have come in handy

Playing golf today and going to train after golf, first time I've ever done this but

thought I may as well seen as I'm not drinking atm


----------



## winger (Jul 26, 2003)

tel3563 said:


> Question
> 
> Even though I'm on cycle how would it be if I trained 1 day, had next day off
> 
> ...


I lift every other day myself.


----------



## TH0R (Aug 15, 2007)

winger said:


> I lift every other day myself.


Going to do that when cycle finishes, I've had a couple of good nights sleep

and now rarin to get at it again:thumb: plus I want to get stuck into the training

as well:laugh:

Wing man, you coming to blighty in September?


----------



## Chris1 (Jul 23, 2008)

Looking great there Tel, just subscribed to this now 

Not sure I can have someone with a better body than me in my car 

Seriously though mate, looking great in those last pics


----------



## Beklet (May 13, 2005)

Have been slack and not kept up with this - but I'll agree, you're looking good in the pics, and I need to catch up with your other thread!


----------



## TH0R (Aug 15, 2007)

windsor81 said:


> Looking great there Tel, just subscribed to this now
> 
> Not sure I can have someone with a better body than me in my car
> 
> Seriously though mate, looking great in those last pics





Beklet said:


> Have been slack and not kept up with this - but I'll agree, you're looking good in the pics, and I need to catch up with your other thread!


Aww shukks, I've got a warm feeling all over

Cheers guys and girls:wub:

Trained Shoulders and Tri's/traps tonight, unusual to train after golf, but felt pretty good

Shoulders

Military Press

5 warm up sets

70x5

75x5

75x5

65x8 When I looked back this was not much different than I did a fortnight ago so bit disappointed

DB seated press

27.5x10

27.5x8

27.5x8 15x8 Dropset

Stood Lateral raise

12.5x15

12.5x12

Tri's

Skull Crusher ez bar

45x12

55x6 not a PB but nearly, and after training shoulders I was chuffed

55x5

CG Bench

70x10

70x9

70x8 not surprised at the low weight, pretty fried by now

Trapz

DB Shrugs

30x30

30x23

Only problem was I finished so late. I've noticed I've put more puppy fat on this

week, I'm thinking it could be swapping the Quark round with chicken and rice,

I've always been dubious about late night carbs, I'm sure they add more fat

than good

Diet not brill today due to golf, 1 more shake than normal so not that bad:rolleyes:

Cardio has suffered this week, did pre brekky cardio once I'm going to have

to up it, as I don't want to stand out as the fat old boy at Brum Anyway I'm

glad that little meet is on, its given me an incentive to get my cardio ass into gear:thumb:


----------



## winger (Jul 26, 2003)

tel3563 said:


> Going to do that when cycle finishes, I've had a couple of good nights sleep
> 
> and now rarin to get at it again:thumb: plus I want to get stuck into the training
> 
> ...


Well in my ever so humble opinion you can over train on gear, just throwing that out there..lol

Here is the routine I have been on for a while now. I have done so many routines in the past but stuck with this one the longest.

Copy and past from the man, nine pack.

Day 1) delts & tri's

Day 2) rest

Day 3) quads & calves

Day 4) rest

Day 5) chest & bi's

Day 6) rest

Day 7) back & Hams

Day 8) rest

Day 9) Delts again, & so on. remember though, rest an extra day

wherever needed if joints still feeling fatigued. An extra days rest is

always preferable to cramming a workout in just because you feel you

have to. Come back the next day more refreshed & more eager to attack

the weights.

I will be in England in September, but only for about a day. I am celebrating my 50th birthday. Yea, I got more time on the sh1tter than most of you have in the gym.


----------



## Chris1 (Jul 23, 2008)

Glad you're onboard for Brum Tel, still only second day?

PM me when you know whats happening and I'll flash my mobile across and organise the Sunday, especially if you need a lift.

Oh and 75kg overhead for 5 is a cracking lift mate


----------



## dmcc (Nov 25, 2007)

Don't worry Tel, I'll be there on Saturday so I can be the token fat bloke :lol:


----------



## TH0R (Aug 15, 2007)

winger said:


> Well in my ever so humble opinion you can over train on gear, just throwing that out there..lol
> 
> Here is the routine I have been on for a while now. I have done so many routines in the past but stuck with this one the longest.
> 
> ...


 :lol: :lol:


----------



## TH0R (Aug 15, 2007)

windsor81 said:


> Glad you're onboard for Brum Tel, still only second day?
> 
> PM me when you know whats happening and I'll flash my mobile across and organise the Sunday, especially if you need a lift.
> 
> Oh and 75kg overhead for 5 is a cracking lift mate





dmcc said:


> Don't worry Tel, I'll be there on Saturday so I can be the token fat bloke :lol:


Cheers guys, Darren, your the token strong mofo, ok:rolleyes:

Looks like I'll be able to do the full monty weekend, Chris, you wanna lift as

Mrs Tel is coming I think

she'll be all shy and coy for about 10 seconds

My mate is 90% on 1st Sat in may, which is handy for me as its my Birthday:thumb:

I hate birthdays really, don't normally celebrate them:whistling:

Is Obi-Wan Kanobi coming?


----------



## Chris1 (Jul 23, 2008)

Well i don't mind picking you both up Tel, tis on the way??

If not I'll just have to drive to your place and then get a lift off you.

I should have a hire car for my leave anyway so may as well rake the t1ts off

that instead??

Looks like we have quite a crowd going, should be fun


----------



## leafman (Feb 8, 2009)

Who knicked me post from yesterday :confused1: lol must be smokin too much wacky backy, anyways looking good tel can see massive changes and i like ur new avvy mate :thumbup1: Good lifts too, hope all worked out with your lad  (gonna go scout for me last post :confused1: lol) You been deleteing them again?? :tongue:


----------



## TH0R (Aug 15, 2007)

windsor81 said:


> Well i don't mind picking you both up Tel, tis on the way??
> 
> If not I'll just have to drive to your place and then get a lift off you.
> 
> ...


We'll play it by ear, still a few weeks to go, do you know if we can get in on

the day?



leafman said:


> Who knicked me post from yesterday :confused1: lol must be smokin too much wacky backy, anyways looking good tel can see massive changes and i like ur new avvy mate :thumbup1: Good lifts too, hope all worked out with your lad  (gonna go scout for me last post :confused1: lol) You been deleteing them again?? :tongue:


Don't go to mad on the Wacky mate, them munchies are not normally for health

foods are they:laugh: Stick to smoking the sausages with your mash

Woke this morning with very stiff back, has been same for a while, usually ok

by 10ish, might need a new bed, it has had some hammer lately:lol:

Knew I wouldn't be able to squat before I went to gym so was a little miffed

Legs

Leg Press

3 warm up sets

180x10

200x8

220x6

220x5

200x8

160x12

Leg Extensions (sure its double this weight:confused1

35x10

35x9

35x9

Standing Calf Raise

150x21

150x16

150x12

Seated Leg Curl

91x12

91x9

91x9 63x9 Drop set

Not a bad workout to say back was pretty bad


----------



## Chris1 (Jul 23, 2008)

You can pay on the day, can't remember how much though.

It's only £25 for the weekend pass though if you book ahead.


----------



## leafman (Feb 8, 2009)

Good work out mate, how do you do your standing calf raises?  oh smoking sausages :laugh: sounds like the name of a food porn show :lol:


----------



## TH0R (Aug 15, 2007)

windsor81 said:


> You can pay on the day, can't remember how much though.
> 
> It's only £25 for the weekend pass though if you book ahead.


Cheers Chris, will be in touch:thumbup1:


----------



## TH0R (Aug 15, 2007)

leafman said:


> Good work out mate, how do you do your standing calf raises?  oh smoking sausages :laugh: sounds like the name of a food porn show :lol:


Normally do them standing calf raises stood

on the standing calf raise machine, only goes upto 150kg so will have to do the

seated ones with free weights


----------



## dmcc (Nov 25, 2007)

Discounted tix are only available up to 1 May, I think prices on the door are something like £20 per day or £31 for the weekend.


----------



## leafman (Feb 8, 2009)

tel3563 said:


> Normally do them standing calf raises stood
> 
> on the standing calf raise machine, only goes upto 150kg so will have to do the
> 
> seated ones with free weights


Lmfao i meant do you use smith machine or what lol im in a crap place were there aint no standing calf machine lol. I should hav just asked lol is it ok to do standing ones with free weights? lol  seated ones ? didnt know u can do seated ones :lol:


----------



## TH0R (Aug 15, 2007)

leafman said:


> Lmfao i meant do you use smith machine or what lol im in a crap place were there aint no standing calf machine lol. I should hav just asked lol is it ok to do standing ones with free weights? lol  seated ones ? didnt know u can do seated ones :lol:


You can do seated calf raise on Smiths Leafy

Best done on a seated calf raise machine though

Seated makes it harder to jerk the weight up as you sometimes do doing standing


----------



## leafman (Feb 8, 2009)

tel3563 said:


> You can do seated calf raise on Smiths Leafy
> 
> Best done on a seated calf raise machine though
> 
> Seated makes it harder to jerk the weight up as you sometimes do doing standing


Had a good look on youtube at seated calf raises and gonna give them a go next week :thumbup1: I really struggled to do them stood up on smith machine (seemed uncomfortable) so mayb this will be better way. Cheers mate.


----------



## Tall (Aug 14, 2007)

leafman said:


> Had a good look on youtube at seated calf raises and gonna give them a go next week :thumbup1: I really struggled to do them stood up on smith machine (seemed uncomfortable) so mayb this will be better way. Cheers mate.


Leafy - why are you doing calf raises? Just squat


----------



## leafman (Feb 8, 2009)

I do squat but surly just squating would get a bit boring big fella? :laugh: I start with squats every leg session i use a routine posted by u :lol: Seriously I seen ur post about 3 day a week routine good for beginners (or anyone really) push day pull day and leg day?? you think i should just squat? And concentrate on other things like chest shoulders and back?

That would be really good coz i hate doing legs  I came to say anyways i tried them seated calf raises Tel and they proper killed me off :thumbup1: Other times iv tried to do calfs it aint seemed to good but this felt comfortable aswell so could do more weight :thumbup1: Cheers mate :thumb: 

Edited av i changed your routine Tall hahahaha (leafy goes to try find that post) lol


----------



## TH0R (Aug 15, 2007)

Ok, pinned 8th today, everything ok:thumbup1:

Back felt better in gym today although at work its been bad, don't want to take

Ibuprofen as I've heard in inteferes with protein synthesis

Trained late tonight, never got home till 10.30 and have had chicken and rice,

well full:whistling:

Chest

Flat Bench

5 gradually increasing warm up sets then

110x6

120x5 PB

125x2 PB:thumbup1:

110x5

100x6

Seated Machine Press (low seat, narrow grip)

90x7

90x5

90x5

80x10

Smiths decline

80x12

80x11

80x9

80x8

Cable Fly to lower chest

30x22

35x13

Had no time to abs as gym was shutting, missed cardio again this morning, must

get my a$$ out of bed before 6.30am

Said last week I'd get the 120 this week, 125 was brucey bonus:thumbup1:

Question for anyone:

Everytime I pin, the workout is always the best of the week, why?

Placebo or something else?


----------



## Tall (Aug 14, 2007)

leafman said:


> I do squat but surly just squating would get a bit boring big fella? :laugh: I start with squats every leg session i use a routine posted by u :lol: Seriously I seen ur post about 3 day a week routine good for beginners (or anyone really) push day pull day and leg day?? you think i should just squat? And concentrate on other things like chest shoulders and back?
> 
> That would be really good coz i hate doing legs  I came to say anyways i tried them seated calf raises Tel and they proper killed me off :thumbup1: Other times iv tried to do calfs it aint seemed to good but this felt comfortable aswell so could do more weight :thumbup1: Cheers mate :thumb:
> 
> Edited av i changed your routine Tall hahahaha (leafy goes to try find that post) lol


Lol.

What I mean dude is you need a big lump of clay to mould into a big shape.

Focus on the basics.

Don't worry about the best way to train calves, think about getting stronger at Squatting.


----------



## joeyh1485 (Mar 2, 2008)

Well done that's a great pb mate 

Anything up to 400mg of ibuprofen dosent affect protien synthasis (the was an article about it in md a couple of months ago) :thumbup1:


----------



## Chris1 (Jul 23, 2008)

Excellent PB there grandad!

thats a cracking weight to be shifting. Keep it up.

I have a feeling I am going to be feeling a litte inadequate when Brum comes round!!


----------



## leafman (Feb 8, 2009)

tel3563 said:


> Ok, pinned 8th today, everything ok:thumbup1:
> 
> Back felt better in gym today although at work its been bad, don't want to take
> 
> ...


125 on flat bench :thumbup1: Congrats on pbs tel looks like you gettin really strong mate. As for the question you asked at end i hav no idea big man sure someone will shed some light on it 

Tall i here you mate but its hard for me to turn this skinny body into big lump of clay :tongue: More i eat quicker i sh t  and i do eat as much as possible without barthin it all up


----------



## dmcc (Nov 25, 2007)

Well done on the PB Tel, very nice work.

Don't worry about the ibuprofen, the benefits will outweigh any disadvantages.


----------



## TH0R (Aug 15, 2007)

dc55 said:


> Very nice lifting considering your an old fecker......just kidding.
> 
> I would also like to know the answer to the question about getting good workouts not long after jabs.....???


*Cheers DC, same happen to you with pinning test?*



joeyh1485 said:


> Well done that's a great pb mate
> 
> Anything up to 400mg of ibuprofen dosent affect protien synthasis (the was an article about it in md a couple of months ago) :thumbup1:


*So I can take 400mg every 4 hours joey?*



windsor81 said:


> Excellent PB there grandad!
> 
> thats a cracking weight to be shifting. Keep it up.
> 
> I have a feeling I am going to be feeling a litte inadequate when Brum comes round!!


*Thanks Chris, I wouldn't count on feeling inadequate, your a 17 stone beast* 



leafman said:


> 125 on flat bench :thumbup1: Congrats on pbs tel looks like you gettin really strong mate. As for the question you asked at end i hav no idea big man sure someone will shed some light on it
> 
> Tall i here you mate but its hard for me to turn this skinny body into big lump of clay :tongue: *More i eat quicker i sh t *  and i do eat as much as possible without barthin it all up


 :lol: :lol:


----------



## joeyh1485 (Mar 2, 2008)

i read that small amounts wont affect protien synth but im sure they were testing 400mg

ill try an dig out the mag if i can mate


----------



## TH0R (Aug 15, 2007)

dmcc said:


> Well done on the PB Tel, very nice work.
> 
> Don't worry about the ibuprofen, the benefits will outweigh any disadvantages.


Cheers Darren, quite a jump from previous week:thumbup1: I have a few weeks to

catch and overtake you:tongue:

Ok, haven't updated since Monday Evening, I haven't trained since then, the

problem being I'm fvcking exhausted with DOMS and a complete lack of energy.

It doesn't feel right, It's affecting my work and I start a new large Project on

Monday, need to be fit and well, grafting and leading by example, atm I can

barely bend over and pick up my trowel. Such feelings of lethargy, if I didn't

know better I'd swear I had ME

I'm having today off work as I simply feel too tired/knackered to go in:sad:

I've had a think and believe its a mixture of things and hopeful solutions, comments?

Diet not right (not enough complex carbs, still too much protein)

*Cut down protein, add complex carbs (potato, pasta, brown rice, Oats)*

Overtraining (workouts too long and also too frequent)

*Day off after each training day, cut down on sets, up intensity (if poss)*

Not enough cardio (I feel unfit, and thats something I've never felt)

*Do 1/2 hour walk/bike ride before breakfast on non training days*

Back and Knees bad, back I'm used to, knees are something new I've never felt)

*Keep taking the Glucosamine, get some Cissus, up the fish oils? I know*

*
Tall recommends 40g p/d * mg:

*
*Not sleeping well, waking regular for p1ss, interupting REM sleep

*Get water down before 9pm*

*
*

*
*Off to gym now to do Shoulders and tris, will look like this

Military Press, Good warm up then 4 solid working sets

Lateral Raise, 3 sets

Close Grip Bench

4 sets

3 sets of weighted crunch

DONE!!!!

Anyone had similar, I know its classic OT symptoms but would hate having a

week off on my first cycle

(posting on main forum as well, try and get some feedback)


----------



## pastanchicken (Sep 29, 2008)

Not feeling ill are you mate, I know a few people who have got a bug at the moment and that's knocking them for six


----------



## winger (Jul 26, 2003)

How much sleep are you getting?


----------



## TH0R (Aug 15, 2007)

pastanchicken said:


> Not feeling ill are you mate, I know a few people who have got a bug at the moment and that's knocking them for six


Don't think so mate, have been told by a mate that doc told him there was

a virus going round that flattened ppl for about 5 or 6 weeks, but have no headache

or other symptoms, just massive DOMS and lethargy, I've noticed that when

I eat carbs it gets better, just a simple banana can give me an energy buzz



winger said:


> How much sleep are you getting?


Not enough winger, I'm going to bed a 11ish and awaking at 6.45 but not sleeping

well in between, I've never been one to get a lot of Z's, but i'm not getting

much quality sleep atm


----------



## winger (Jul 26, 2003)

Do you snore?

Might want to take some ZMA before bed. Sleep is so important.


----------



## dmcc (Nov 25, 2007)

Get the fish oils in you. I got another supply yesterday from zipvit, 4x360 cap bags for £8.99 each.


----------



## TH0R (Aug 15, 2007)

winger said:


> Do you snore?
> 
> Might want to take some ZMA before bed. Sleep is so important.


I snore a bit, more if pished:whistling:



dmcc said:


> Get the fish oils in you. I got another supply yesterday from zipvit, 4x360 cap bags for £8.99 each.


Cheers Darren, still asking around to find out if there are any side affects,

can you breath under water

Had yesterday off work, and today sort of, as I have stacks of paperwork to do

plus a squillion jobs the Mrs wants doingOops, nearly forgot golf this afternoon:laugh:

Have changed the diet somewhat again:rolleyes: and will see how my energy levels

stack up in a week or two, also changed workouts (shorter) and doing 4 day

split, 1 on 1 off.

Went for morning Cardio, brisk 30 min walk at 6am, as I'd woken up and couldn't

get back to sleep.

Last nights training

Shoulders & Tri's

Standing Military Press

5 warm up sets

75x5

75x2

65x9 hmm, less than 1 week ago, could be a definite sign of OT

DB seated press

30x7

30x7 17.5x6 Dropset

Stood Lateral raise

15x13

15x10 7.5x10 DS

Tri's

CG Bench

80x10

90x5

90x4 More than last week??

Skull Crusher ez bar

55x4

55x4

DB Triceps Press behind neck

12.5x11 7.5x10 Dropset

I enjoyed the workout, got a super pump on both shoulders and tri's, right

RC was giving me gyp after CGBP but was ok after stretching it out. Workout

lasted 35 mins (after warm up of 10 mins) :thumbup1:

I am always full of life in the gym, its the only time I get energetic atm

Forgot to say, weighed myself on Monday morning, same as usual in buff,

was 15st 7lbs. Its a mystery to me, means I've put on 2lb in 7 weeks?

Lifts are up and I think I'm more muscular, will post some pics when I get

decent camera this weekend


----------



## Chris1 (Jul 23, 2008)

No real side effects Tel.

It does thin the blood though so if you cut yourself you could bleed alot more.

It helps prevent allsorts of prostate problems which, no offence, at your age and any age for that matter you have to be very careful about, thats up to and incluing cancer mate.

If you take far far to many then it may supress your immune system somewhat which could in itself lead to health issues, but I would say you are talking 60 plus a day for that.

The only side effects really that you will see from this is increased strength and general well being mate.

If you look under vitamins and minerals in the supplementation section there is an Omega 3 thread started by Darren, some great info in there!!


----------



## joeyh1485 (Mar 2, 2008)

dmcc said:


> Get the fish oils in you. I got another supply yesterday from zipvit, 4x360 cap bags for £8.99 each.


Darren doesn't it work out cheeper to buy 6000 of mp for 100 quid?


----------



## dmcc (Nov 25, 2007)

Possibly does Joey but a) I didn't know MP sold fish oils and B) it's down to what I can afford at the time.

No real sides I have to say. I've been on 40g/day for about 2 weeks now and apart from feeling better and fishy burps, no problems.


----------



## joeyh1485 (Mar 2, 2008)

I certainly can't afford to buy 6000 saying that I can't even afford to go on 40g a day :laugh:

I have noticed my injurys are getting bettersince upping to 15g a day tho maybe just placebo but I'll take it


----------



## Chris1 (Jul 23, 2008)

Have to say this morning, my knees are great. NO pain at all for the first time in forever!! Feeling alot better after UPPING. Although did sleep in for work lol


----------



## TH0R (Aug 15, 2007)

joeyh1485 said:


> Darren doesn't it work out cheeper to buy 6000 of mp for 100 quid?





dmcc said:


> Possibly does Joey but a) I didn't know MP sold fish oils and B) it's down to what I can afford at the time.
> 
> No real sides I have to say. I've been on 40g/day for about 2 weeks now and apart from feeling better and fishy burps, no problems.


Guys I don't want to state the obvious but..............

(4x360)=1440 @ £8.99 is cheaper than 6000 @ £100

You can get 5760 for 4x£8.99=£35.96, almost a third of the price:thumbup1:

Whats all this talk about Meatheads I hear:laugh:


----------



## dmcc (Nov 25, 2007)

Mate it was 4x360 at £8.99 EACH....


----------



## TH0R (Aug 15, 2007)

dmcc said:


> Mate it was 4x360 at £8.99 EACH....


Ahh, all is clear now:thumbup1:


----------



## joeyh1485 (Mar 2, 2008)

Ha ha I thought I was going mad and to be fair my maths is ****


----------



## winger (Jul 26, 2003)

tel3563 said:


> Guys I don't want to state the obvious but..............
> 
> (4x360)=1440 @ £8.99 is cheaper than 6000 @ £100
> 
> ...


LOL 

Let's hear it for the old man! Listen to your elders will ya!


----------



## TH0R (Aug 15, 2007)

After a knackering week at work I missed Friday workout, supposed to be back/bi's

Went Sunday and did workout of sorts, knees are really giving me some bad times,

work comes first and I decided squatting and leg pressing were out of the question

Did some leg extensions and leg curls, that was it for legs:sad:

Thought I'd do a bit of back as well, did some pull ups with palms facing each other

and also some incline bench db rows, feels quite sore today:thumbup1:

Pin No 9 today, have stopped weighing myself

Chest

Flat Bench (had to work in with someone so warm up naff)

Working sets

110x5

120x2

130x1

110x5

110x4

100x8

Smiths Decline

80x9

90x7

90x6

Inc fly 30 degree

22.5x10

25x8

25x8

Cable fly

35x10 25x10 Drop set

Bit of ab work, workout was 40mins:thumbup1:

Work a bit crazy atm, not much time to update or even look at other posts:sad:


----------



## Chris1 (Jul 23, 2008)

130kg!!!! well done fella


----------



## dmcc (Nov 25, 2007)

Damn Tel! Bench and a half!!


----------



## joeyh1485 (Mar 2, 2008)

Well done mate that's a cracking bench


----------



## winger (Jul 26, 2003)

Congratulations on 286 lbs for a single. Looks like you are knocking at 300's door big guy.

Let's here it for the old guys! :beer:


----------



## leafman (Feb 8, 2009)

130 bench :thumb: lookin good big fella


----------



## TH0R (Aug 15, 2007)

Cheers guys, haven't had time to update, either working, training, eating, something else or sleeping 

Hope everyone is well, training going well although still knackered and knee/back still suffering

weighed in at 15-8 looking leaner, all this work does count for something ie cardio

Happy Easter to all, although I'm working every day :sad:

Will be updating better as of Tuesday, hectic schedule atm but should calm down next week

fingers crossed.


----------



## leafman (Feb 8, 2009)

tel3563 said:


> Cheers guys, haven't had time to update, either working, training, eating, something else or sleeping
> 
> Hope everyone is well, training going well although still knackered and knee/back still suffering
> 
> ...


Good luck wiht it all big fella :thumbup1: Hope u hav good easter buddy


----------



## dmcc (Nov 25, 2007)

tel3563 said:


> Cheers guys, haven't had time to update, either working, training, eating, *something else* or sleeping


Man-slag :thumb:


----------



## winger (Jul 26, 2003)

dmcc said:


> Man-slag :thumb:


Tel, care to comment on that, in detail? :whistling:


----------



## poacher (Dec 20, 2008)

Alright bud just a quick question

how much have ye gained?

im doing a test cyp deca d bol cycle

5 weeks into it now and im not gaining as much as i thought i would

only had a quick wizz through yer thread so ill have more questions for ye


----------



## Kezz (Sep 3, 2007)

well done on your progress mate, good stuff!!!!!!!!!


----------



## hertderg (Jun 15, 2007)

Anyone heard from Tel ? I guess he's been really busy with work and unable to update.


----------



## Chris1 (Jul 23, 2008)

Just wondering that myself mate!!!

Supposed to be giving him a lift to the expo!


----------



## winger (Jul 26, 2003)

windsor81 said:


> Just wondering that myself mate!!!
> 
> Supposed to be giving him a lift to the expo!


Oh that's right. Tel you still alive?


----------



## joeyh1485 (Mar 2, 2008)

tel3563 said:


> Cheers guys, haven't had time to update, either working, training, eating, something else or sleeping  .


 he's prob "doing something else" :whistling:


----------



## Chris1 (Jul 23, 2008)

HA ha ha. I'll PM him and see if he gets it.


----------



## leafman (Feb 8, 2009)

Hope your allright tel if ur checking in on this. He mention to me he was goin to the expo chris. But not heard out from him for a while now.

Hope everything is ok big fella :thumbup1:


----------



## Chris1 (Jul 23, 2008)

Yeah, it was just whether I was picking him up thats all.

He was heading in with the missus. If he's busy though he may have had to cancel.


----------



## Gent (Feb 5, 2009)

He's been really kind to me, hope he's ok...


----------



## leafman (Feb 8, 2009)

:whistling:


----------



## Chris1 (Jul 23, 2008)

Miss you big guy!! Whats new, update me


----------



## TH0R (Aug 15, 2007)

Cheers guys, I'm gonna start updating this again, have had some probs (work related) but all

is good now.

Been training hard since PCT, am 15 stone atm so lost 7lbs since end of cycle.

The hardest part is not keeping the strength, I may have mistakenly upped the

reps at exactly the time I shouldn't of:rolleyes:

I am at present debating on the cruise/blast method, at 46 my test levels are

bound to be dropping so maybe cruising on 250mg pwk might be a health benefit.

I'm going to get my bloods done in the next week to see where I am, will report back

on results, can anyone tell me a good reason to give my doctor for the tests.

I can't tell him about the cycle as I don't want it on my records, which he will

do If I tell him.

Anyway, I'll weigh it all up in the next week or two, listen to everyones good

advice on my other thread about cruising, and then either do it or not.

Diet is still good, in fact, since I have had to start working for someone else

its got better imo,

Roughly looks like

Meal 1 3 wholemeal toast, 4 eggs scrambled, cup of rosie

Meal 2 150g chicken 60g basmati brown rice

Meal 3 150g chicken 60g basmati brown rice

Meal 4 50g CNP protein, piece of fruit

Meal 5 PWO 40g CNP protein, 2 bananas (not taken non training days)

Meal 6 Meat/fish, 3 veg or tuna baked potatoe

Meal 7 40g CNP casein

Meal 8 3 whole meal toast, 2 with pb

I'll start putting the workouts in soon, will be good to see some reaction to my loss

of strength

:thumbup1:Tel


----------



## Kezz (Sep 3, 2007)

i cruise on 125ng per week and am fine on that, just got sick of being down on pct all the time, a little bit of test was miles better


----------



## dmcc (Nov 25, 2007)

Tel at your age there should be no reason for him to refuse a blood test. I got mine done by quoting family history and just as well I did, in view of the cholesterol readings. No hormone levels though, pretty pointless.


----------



## TH0R (Aug 15, 2007)

I was kind of thinking that Darren, haven't had the time to catch up too much, whats

this about elevated cholestrol levels, nothing serious I hope mate.

Will have a look through your journo mate

Hope you had a good holiday, plenty of German sausage:thumbup1:


----------



## TH0R (Aug 15, 2007)

I've been back on the strength training for a couple of weeks after at least 6 wks

on 12-15 reps

Here's tonights workout, Shoulders and Tri's

DB Press

30x9

32.5x6

32.5x5

30x7

Single Arm seated Lateral Raise

20x9

20x8

20x7 12.5x8 Drop set

Reverse Pec Dec

63x10

63x9

63x7 42x8 Drop set

Shrugs with 2 second pause

140x15

140x10

140x9

Grip was a bit sh1t on these

CG Bench

80x6 

80x5  

80x5   

Single arm DB behind neck (French Press)

15x8

15x7

15x6

Abs

Hanging DB straight leg raise

10x15

10x10

10x9

Going to start working to a single rep on Compound exercises


----------



## winger (Jul 26, 2003)

Well Tel, I can't tell you what numbers for a cruise but I can tell you numbers for people that are on HRT.

200mgs of tes cyp every 3 weeks is what they prescribed my buddy. Cyp lasts longer and believe it or not his levels were still up at week 3.

Now on another website that Swell was on, they use 100mgs of tes cyp a week. Now don't forget, this is Hormone Replacement Therapy and these guys are on the high side of their levels.

They also shoot HCG to keep the balls big and working all during the cycle, well that's the theory anyways.

Hackskii was in very good with one of the doctors in the know so if you want, pm him and he will give you the low down.

My tes levels are normal at 49 and I have taken one shot of cyp and for exactly 20-21 days I was a walking hardon with just one cc which is 200. I also did enenthate (250 shorter ester) when levels were normal and was chasing my wife around the house for some punani.


----------



## TH0R (Aug 15, 2007)

winger said:


> Well Tel, I can't tell you what numbers for a cruise but I can tell you numbers for people that are on HRT.
> 
> 200mgs of tes cyp every 3 weeks is what they prescribed my buddy. Cyp lasts longer and believe it or not his levels were still up at week 3.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the info Winger, one question

Did she run fast


----------



## TH0R (Aug 15, 2007)

Kezz said:


> i cruise on 125ng per week and am fine on that, just got sick of being down on pct all the time, a little bit of test was miles better


Kezz, do you take HCG to keep the nuts in order?


----------



## Kezz (Sep 3, 2007)

when i can get it yes, but lately they are the size of m&m's lol


----------



## winger (Jul 26, 2003)

tel3563 said:


> Thanks for the info Winger, one question
> 
> Did she run fast


It was British Dragon Enenthate and no she didn't get a change to run. I hunted her down and when I was done I put out some yellow crime tape up. I was all out of the red crime tape...lol

It looked like a crime scene. :whistling:



Kezz said:


> when i can get it yes, but lately they are the size of m&m's lol


Peanut or chocolate....lol


----------



## freddee (Mar 2, 2009)

tel3563 said:


> Cheers guys, I'm gonna start updating this again, have had some probs (work related) but all
> 
> is good now.
> 
> ...


can you not get your bloods done at the needle exchange clinic? I would check that out if i was you and it doesn't go on your records!!


----------



## TH0R (Aug 15, 2007)

freddee said:


> can you not get your bloods done at the needle exchange clinic? I would check that out if i was you and it doesn't go on your records!!


Thats great info if its true mate:thumbup1:

Will check it out


----------



## dmcc (Nov 25, 2007)

Depends on the exchange. Mine is pharmacy-based and doesn't offer testing.


----------



## TH0R (Aug 15, 2007)

Did back and bi's tonight

Weighted pull ups (Palms facing)

10kg x8

x7

x6

Wide grip front pull downs

75x7

4 sets

Cable rows

75x8

75x7

75x7

75x7

Straight arm push downs

65x12

3 sets

EZ Curl

60x8

60x7

60x6

60x5

DB seated curl

20x8

20x8

20x6

20x7?

Abs

Machine crunch

70x16

70x12

70x10

Good workout done in 50 mins

One thing I'm trying to concentrate on is form, never been the best at keeping

good form but am trying to keep things slow with a pause

Just like to say the palms facing pull ups have deffo been very good for my lats

Having thought about cruise/blast I'm still undecided, I may do another cycle

and sort of make my mind up whilst I'm on, any recommendations on 2nd cycle

would be appreciated:thumbup1:

Tel


----------



## winger (Jul 26, 2003)

How long exactly was you last shot?


----------



## TH0R (Aug 15, 2007)

winger said:


> How long exactly was you last shot?


6th April was last shot

Hows the drinking training going winger

Not over training I hope:lol:


----------



## winger (Jul 26, 2003)

tel3563 said:


> 6th April was last shot
> 
> Hows the drinking training going winger
> 
> Not over training I hope:lol:


I should be peeked and contest ready in September. :beer:


----------



## cecil_sensation (Jan 26, 2009)

been a good read so far, good thread, like to see your progress more


----------



## leafman (Feb 8, 2009)

dc55 said:


> I would say start a 10-12 weeker of:
> 
> 600mg Test E
> 
> ...


Glad ur back tel and that ^^^^^ seems like a good starting place mate for a course :thumbup1:

I think u should blast tel rather than putting ur body threw pct over and over, the only reason i am cruising and blasting is i dont see no point in coming off to go back on. If your not planning one one more cycle whats point in coming off :confused1:

Plus i dont believe one jab of 200mg of test per week would hurt much tbh. I cruised on 250mg per week.

Anyway glad to see u back


----------



## TH0R (Aug 15, 2007)

Cheers mate, its very tempting to just say fcuk it and cruise and blast, but i'll wait for my

blood test this week and post them up. I'm no expert and I'm still not educated enough

to make a decision, something I'm trying to correct

I'm also a little concerned about heart disease in my family, my Dad and my grandparents

all died of cardiac arrest, although they were typical Irish, beer, whisky and **** galore.

Still, its something I need to consider.

I've been away this weekend, diet was a bit sh1t, was back at gym tonight doing Chest

Incline Bench

60x10

90x5

90x4

80x7

Weighted dips

10kgx8

6

5

Machine Press

63x11

63x10

63x10

Flat DB Flyes

20x11

20x11

20x11

I'm still concentrating on super strict form although in the next week or two

I'm going to build up to 1 rm's

I'm also going back to a 5 day split routine


----------



## winger (Jul 26, 2003)

tel3563 said:


> Cheers mate, its very tempting to just say fcuk it and cruise and blast, but i'll wait for my
> 
> blood test this week and post them up. I'm no expert and I'm still not educated enough
> 
> ...


If you want to get hurt and tax your CNS then go ahead and do singles, but IMO they don't give you the best bang for the buck.

Looking at your present routing you are hitting all the rep ranges so what is the problem?

Look you just came off of a cycle and want to test how strong you are while coming off, hell I do that, but if tes levels are low it is easy to over train.

How about this, do one set to failure on each exercise and move on to the next exercise.

Work within the 6-12 rep range. 6 reps on bench and maybe 12 on incline and next week swap, just to keep the body guessing.


----------



## dmcc (Nov 25, 2007)

tel3563 said:


> they were typical Irish, beer, whisky and **** galore.


Oi!! :cursing:

:lol:

TBH Tel you may well have nothing to worry about. There's a history of heart disease on my father's side but the only cause for concern on my blood test was high cholesterol, which can be easily treated.


----------



## Chris1 (Jul 23, 2008)

Yo big guy.....good to see you back training.

Nice to see some of the good guys posting again. I may have to start soon


----------



## TH0R (Aug 15, 2007)

winger said:


> If you want to get hurt and tax your CNS then go ahead and do singles, but IMO they don't give you the best bang for the buck.
> 
> Looking at your present routing you are hitting all the rep ranges so what is the problem?
> 
> ...


Thing is Winger, I was on a similar routine before, never really got anything

out of it although it was in the 4-6 rep range, max 2 sets per exercise and

only 2 or 3 exercises (max ot i think it was called)

You do mean just one set per exercise don't you? How many exercises per body

part, lets say back for example.

Would you train more than one body part?

Cheers Mate:thumbup1:



dmcc said:


> Oi!! :cursing:
> 
> :lol:
> 
> TBH Tel you may well have nothing to worry about. There's a history of heart disease on my father's side but the only cause for concern on my blood test was high cholesterol, which can be easily treated.


I am not that worried Darren, most lived to a decent old age



windsor81 said:


> Yo big guy.....good to see you back training.
> 
> Nice to see some of the good guys posting again. I may have to start soon


Cheers Chris, yeh lets see some more updating of your journo:thumbup1:


----------



## TH0R (Aug 15, 2007)

Had to do legs today as missed Sunday with trip

I Squatted for the first time since I hurt my back deadlifting, not a twinge although

I kept it quiet light. I've also had really bad knee pain since going on cycle, I'm

seeing the Doc about this on thursday when I get my blood test.

I want to concentrate on ATG squatting for a while. I don't

know why but i feel it will do my chronic back some good and I remember reading

Tall saying it is better for the knees than parallel squatting. We'll see

Squats

20x20

60x10

100x8

110x8

120x6

110x7

45 degree Leg Press

160x8

160x8

160x8

45 degree calf Raises (hold for 2 secs)

160x17

160x15

160x15

160x15

Seated Leg Curl

98x6

98x6

98x5 70x7 Drop Set

Hanging Straight Leg Raise with DB

10x16

10x12

10x9 BWx7 Drop Set

I've been thinking about the blast/cruise and I'm not too keen on Tren tbh,

night sweats and increased aggression won't mix with me, I'll end up killing my

new boss, although this could free up more training time

Whats the alternatives?


----------



## dmcc (Nov 25, 2007)

More test, with an oral.


----------



## newdur (Dec 8, 2008)

loads of test ,deca and a bucket of orals


----------



## winger (Jul 26, 2003)

Come on guys more is not always better, just stick with the tes.



tel3563 said:


> How many exercises per body part, lets say back for example.
> 
> Would you train more than one body part?


I train every other day, two body parts per workout, 2-3 exercises per body part one set to failure each exercise.

My routine looks like this. I got it off of NinePack on this board.

Day 1) delts & tri's

Day 2) rest

Day 3) quads & calves

Day 4) rest

Day 5) chest & bi's

Day 6) rest

Day 7) back & Hams

Day 8) rest

Day 9) Delts again, & so on. remember though, rest an extra day

wherever needed if joints still feeling fatigued. An extra days rest is

always preferable to cramming a workout in just because you feel you

have to. Come back the next day more refreshed & more eager to attack

the weights.


----------



## TH0R (Aug 15, 2007)

winger said:


> Come on guys more is not always better, just stick with the tes.
> 
> I train every other day, two body parts per workout, 2-3 exercises per body part one set to failure each exercise.
> 
> ...


thanks for that winger, still unsure on what you do for sets ie warm up then 1

all out working set, is this correct. Looks good though:thumbup1:

I agree about the test only, may try 500mg again for 10 weeks, perhaps tbol for first 3 wks and then cruise on 250g


----------



## winger (Jul 26, 2003)

First exercise of the day I will do 2-3 warm up sets after that my next exercise is usually to failure then maybe a few drop sets after that.


----------



## TH0R (Aug 15, 2007)

dc55 said:


> Tel,
> 
> Alot of people rate tbol. I DO NOT. Purely because i dont feel it does much unless its used in mega high doses...but then it gets expensive.
> 
> ...


yes i'm after all of them

Thanks for the input dave:beer:


----------



## TH0R (Aug 15, 2007)

winger said:


> First exercise of the day I will do 2-3 warm up sets after that my next exercise is usually to failure then *maybe a few drop sets after that.*


Mate you seem to be moving the goal posts here:confused1: Are you P1ssed:lol:


----------



## winger (Jul 26, 2003)

tel3563 said:


> Mate you seem to be moving the goal posts here:confused1: Are you P1ssed:lol:


P1ssed yes mad no..lol

I save myself for my first lift so I can go to failure fresh. After that I take it to failure on the next exercise then hammer the sh1t out of it with drop sets.

I can hit chest with only 6 sets and that is counting warm up sets.

What I don't like to see is guys (almost all of them, using chest as an example) doing way to many warm up sets and taking almost all of those sets to failure working their way up to the heavy weights and are all burnt out before their work set.

My take save yourself for the heavier weights and do your work set with that. Less is more. Also, this type of training will save you some strength for the next exercise. Does this make sense?


----------



## TH0R (Aug 15, 2007)

Do you think this type of training is more suitable for the hmm, more experienced gym goer.

What I have noticed since having to start physically working for a living  is I'm shattered

during the day.

I'm a bricklayer but have not walled everyday, day in, day out for around 15 years, on the

plus side I don't have to do cardio no more

Cheers winger


----------



## leafman (Feb 8, 2009)

dc55 said:


> Tel,
> 
> Alot of people rate tbol. I DO NOT. Purely because i dont feel it does much unless its used in mega high doses...but then it gets expensive.
> 
> ...


Opition 3 is very similar to wot im doin now. Whatever you choose tel hope it goes well mate. Since ive started tren iv noticed i get hotter and sweat more, but aggression dont seem to have changed to much, i put that down to me just being soo fooking hot all the time lol. Dont seem to bad to me tel for sides mate tbh


----------



## TH0R (Aug 15, 2007)

I'm leaning towards test and deca with tbol kickstart

Dave i'm really not keen on dbol mate, I'm not keen on the Michelin man look

hence the cycle

Test I was ok before

Deca not known for bloat

Tbol also good for no bloating

Tbol and Deca also seem to be less prone to gyno sides and seen as I had a touch

of it with test, I'm not taking any chances just yet:whistling:

I may still go for Test/tbol only, will leave me something to move onto in my next

blast.

I'm still waiting to have bloods done next week so can't say for certain yet what I'm going to do


----------



## TH0R (Aug 15, 2007)

Diet is very good atm although I've noticed "the podge" starting to return, I must

be getting used to the hard graft I'm having to do:rolleyes:

Trained Shoulder/Tri's/Abs today, took an hour which is creeping towards too long

DB Seated Press

32.5x8

32.5x6

32.5x5

30x8

Seated 1 arm Lateral Raise

22.5x6

22.5x6

22.5x6 15x8 Drop Set

Reverse Pec-De

70x8

70x7

70x6 49x8 Drop Set

Shrugs

150x16

150x15

150x12

CG Bench 6inch grip

80x7

80x5

80x5

60x9

Single Arm press overhead (French Press)

15x8

15x8

15x8

Weighted Crunch Machine

70x16

70x12

70x11 45x15 DS


----------



## dmcc (Nov 25, 2007)

Damn Tel those are strong shrugs! I don't think I've done more than 140 for 10... though that was after heavy SLDL, but even so!


----------



## TH0R (Aug 15, 2007)

Missed a few updates, trained back friday, chest sunday and legs monday

All decent workouts:thumbup1:

Went to docs today, blood pressure 120/80 which she said was spot on:thumbup1:

Told her my libido was sh1te (which it isn't) and I was knackered all the time, was

hoping to get a bit of trt and still may, have got blood test tomorrow and follow up

visit to docs next Wednesday.

I also told her about the sh1t pains in my knee, possibly arthritis, she'll know more

after blood tests?? She advised me to do no weights for legs but to swim instead,

I've decided to buy some knee wraps, pointless being totally stupid:rolleyes:

Managed to get her to do nearly every test on the bloods, and she's said she'll

go through it with me next week:thumbup1:

nearly sorted for next cycle, just waiting for these bloods and then its full steam ahead,

touch wood or not as the doctor thinks:lol:


----------



## leafman (Feb 8, 2009)

tel3563 said:


> Missed a few updates, trained back friday, chest sunday and legs monday
> 
> All decent workouts:thumbup1:
> 
> ...


Hahaha bit of luck and she might touch the wood for u mate 

hope knees hold up and all results are well. You decided what u doin yet tel? meaning u gonna blast and cruise or do pct and all that carry on? either way cant wait till u get goin big man :thumbup1:


----------



## TH0R (Aug 15, 2007)

leafman said:


> Hahaha bit of luck and she might touch the wood for u mate
> 
> hope knees hold up and all results are well. You decided what u doin yet tel? meaning u gonna blast and cruise or do pct and all that carry on? either way cant wait till u get goin big man :thumbup1:


Cheers leafy, cruise/blast seems to be fav Will wait on bloods but have

had

some advice and will hopefully be kicking off in the next couple of weeks to a month:thumbup1:


----------



## TH0R (Aug 15, 2007)

Trained Shoulder, traps and tris tonight

Decided to mix the reps and weights up a bit, was a good workout:thumbup1:

DB Seated Press

35x8

35x5

22.5x12

30x6

Standing Lateral Raise

15x10

17.5x7

15x9 12.5x5 10x4 Triple Dropset

Reverse Pec Dec

70x8

56x12

70x6 49x9 Dropset

Shrugs 2 second pause (forgot straps)

140x17

140x13

140x12

Close Grip Bench (6 inch)

80x7

80x4? sh1t

60x11

Seated 1 arm overhead DB Press

17.5x4

12.5x11

15x7

Quite a big game of golf for me tomorrow, I have only 2 more rounds to win and

I'll be in Portugal playing final, could all go t1ts up tomorrow as I'm pretty erratic

atm, one day good, next day pants.


----------



## winger (Jul 26, 2003)

dc55 said:


> WTF 22 sets....thats alot mate!!!
> 
> Good luck with golf tomorrow mate. Have played in different countrys before, but Thailand was my favourite. Had nice Thai bird for a caddy.....PMSL


Well he does have 3 really big heads on his delts. :confused1:


----------



## TH0R (Aug 15, 2007)

dc55 said:


> WTF 22 sets....thats alot mate!!!
> 
> Good luck with golf tomorrow mate. Have played in different countrys before, but Thailand was my favourite. Had nice Thai bird for a caddy.....PMSL


19 sets 3 muscle groups, 45 minutes:thumb:

I've tried the low sets and it doesn't work for me mate, in fact I've tried just

about every method there is:rolleyes: and I'm open to any new ideas

Golf went sh1te, got hammered 5 and 4, probably due to the fact I did too many

sets on my shoulders the day before


----------



## TH0R (Aug 15, 2007)

Did Back and Bi's on Friday

Palms facing pull ups

8

8

6

Wide Grip Front Pull Downs

75x7

75x7

75x7

Narrow grip rows

80x8

60x13

80x7

Straight Arm Pull Downs

80x8

70x11

80x7

EZ Curl

60x8

60x8

60x6

60x6

Seated DB Curl

20x6

20x6

20x6, 12.5x8, 10x5 Triple Dropset

Weighted Leg Raise

12.5x13

12.5x11

12.5x10


----------



## Tall (Aug 14, 2007)

Which is weak part? Shoulders or Tris?

I'd train the weakest body part first if it needed focus, so before I was injured I trained shoulders with back and trained Tris with chest.

But heres my suggestions:

DB Shoulder Press or BB Shoulder Press

Close Grip Bench

Shrugs if you insist on having them

Side Laterals - very useful for shoulder health

Done.

Rear delts are trained when Rowing.



tel3563 said:


> Trained Shoulder, traps and tris tonight
> 
> Decided to mix the reps and weights up a bit, was a good workout:thumbup1:
> 
> ...


----------



## TH0R (Aug 15, 2007)

Did Chest today, my eldest son, who started training about a year ago, came with me today

It made a nice change to have a training partner

First time I've done Flat bench for a while, was pleased with the weights/reps

Flat Bench

100x8

105x7

110x4

120x1

100x7

Weighted Dips

10x12

10x10

10x8

Hammer Grip Seated Press Machine

77x10

84x7

77x10 56x7 Dropset

Slight Incline DB Fly

20x11

22.5x9

22.5x9

Cable Crunches

95x17

95x13

95x11

95x10

Bit of forearm work as I'm a bit disappointed with the gunnage atm, hoping forearm work

will bring up the EZ curls weights

Wrist Curl

17.5x17

17.5x15

17.5x13

Getting full blood results on Tuesday, if everything OK I'm starting a cycle

as soon as, and I'm not doing PCT, I'm going to cruise on 250mg test and 100mg

proviron


----------



## dmcc (Nov 25, 2007)

Good benching Tel. Was there a little ego involved as you were training with your son? :lol:


----------



## TH0R (Aug 15, 2007)

Tall said:


> Which is weak part? Shoulders or Tris?
> 
> I'd train the weakest body part first if it needed focus, so before I was injured I trained shoulders with back and trained Tris with chest.
> 
> ...


So you think I'm doing too many reps/sets as well?

Do shrugs in phases mainly, more for the traps as I feel its the best way

of bringing them out.

I was reading Stuart Core's workout journal and noted he was really mixing

his reps and weights up, even in the same sets. i.e, do heavy set,

then light/medium set, then heavy set again. This makes sense to me, keep the muscle

guessing, although I'm also concerned that the light/medium sets will be a waste

of energy:rolleyes:

I trained for years in the pyramid fashion, I may go back to this for a few months:confused1:


----------



## TH0R (Aug 15, 2007)

dmcc said:


> Good benching Tel. Was there a little ego involved as you were training with your son? :lol:


You bet:lol:

He's just back from breaking his foot so only managed 85 but he's a good lad,

he lets his training down a bit by going out all night sh*gging and drinking, but

man he loves Uni:lol:

I expect him to be aching a bit tomorrow:thumbup1:


----------



## TH0R (Aug 15, 2007)

Legs today!!

Weighed myself this morning, 14-12

Squats

100x8

120x6

130x4

120x6

110x9

45 Degree Leg Press

180x7

180x6

180x6

Calf Raise 2 second pause

180x16

180x13

180x11

180x11

Leg Curl

98x6

98x6

98x6 70x8 42x5 Triple Drop Set

Leg Raises

30

22

20

Legs were well wobbly afterwards:thumbup1:, knees suffering now,

hence I can't fcuking sleep:cursing:


----------



## Tall (Aug 14, 2007)

tel3563 said:


> So you think I'm doing too many reps/sets as well?
> 
> Do shrugs in phases mainly, more for the traps as I feel its the best way
> 
> ...


You're not Stuart Core though are you 

Muscles dont guess 

I'd train heavy, and then add in a back down set to momentary muscular failure


----------



## winger (Jul 26, 2003)

Tall said:


> I'd train heavy, and then add in a back down set to momentary muscular failure


I could not agree more, only because I do that. :beer:

Hey Tall, what is your take on prefatiguing the muscles with let's say flys then doing bench?

Lot's of guys on this board do that, I don't but just trying to keep an open mind.


----------



## TH0R (Aug 15, 2007)

Tall said:


> You're not Stuart Core though are you
> 
> Muscles dont guess
> 
> I'd train heavy, and then add in a back down set to momentary muscular failure


Good point:laugh:



winger said:


> I could not agree more, only because I do that. :beer:
> 
> Hey Tall, what is your take on prefatiguing the muscles with let's say flys then doing bench?
> 
> Lot's of guys on this board do that, I don't but just trying to keep an open mind.


Have trained pre exhaust before, super pump from it but if I'm not mistaken

the general view was it wasn't too good for you:confused1:


----------



## Tall (Aug 14, 2007)

winger said:


> I could not agree more, only because I do that. :beer:
> 
> Hey Tall, what is your take on prefatiguing the muscles with let's say flys then doing bench?
> 
> Lot's of guys on this board do that, I don't but just trying to keep an open mind.


IMHO it will mess up your bench in this example, as your motor units will fire in a different pattern, the motor unit controller will expect the triceps and front delts to take a bigger role.


----------



## TH0R (Aug 15, 2007)

Got blood test results from Doctors, She's emailing the full ones tomorrow but the gist is

there all good except Cholestrol is on the high side, apparently its gone up from

5.5 last year to 7.1 which is pretty high, the healthy number is 5, she also asked

me if anything could of changed in the year to affect it this way:whistling:

There was another level she gave me, which is the good cholestrol thingymajig, that

reading was 5 when the healthy reading is 3 so all not as it seems:confused1:

This could be the other way round as she's quite pretty:whistling:

What she doesn't know is that I did my first cycle of AAS (500mg test cyp p/wk)

for 9 weeks finishing in April, have finished PCT at least 8 weeks ago.

Everything fine including libido:thumbup1:

Anyway long and short of it is I'll have to investigate a little further before I go

blasting and cruising.

Anyone shed any light on the high cholestrol and the affect of AAS?

Are there known ways of combatting it whilst on AAS?

Cheers

Tel


----------



## dmcc (Nov 25, 2007)

AAS do affect cholesterol and I've got me a nice little referral to a consultant over it. In the meantime, I've been taking red yeast rice - MyProtein sells it.


----------



## TH0R (Aug 15, 2007)

dmcc said:


> AAS do affect cholesterol and I've got me a nice little referral to a consultant over it. In the meantime, I've been taking red yeast rice - MyProtein sells it.


Yes I've heard of that, just had a post on my related thread saying to eat

Apples

Oats

Lecithin

Plant sterols

Darren can I ask about the referral, what are you going to say to him/her?

My doc was intermating on what could of changed, I think she was suspicious

tbh, do you think its anything to be unduly worried about?


----------



## Ken Hutchinson (May 29, 2009)

tel3563 said:


> Yes I've heard of that, just had a post on my related thread saying to eat
> 
> Apples
> 
> ...


Has she not noticed your extra size you have put on.


----------



## TH0R (Aug 15, 2007)

Ken Hutchinson said:


> Has she not noticed your extra size you have put on.


She's my doctor, not my wife plus I've been 15 to 15 and a half stone

for the last few years


----------



## Ken Hutchinson (May 29, 2009)

tel3563 said:


> She's my doctor, not my wife plus I've been 15 to 15 and a half stone
> 
> for the last few years


Lol i understand that but did she not comment on how well you were looking for an oldman lol.


----------



## winger (Jul 26, 2003)

Ken Hutchinson said:


> Lol i understand that but did she not comment on how well you were looking for an oldman lol.


LOL, oh beat up on the old guy why don't you! Funny, I feel compelled to rep him...lol

Well, I would tell her so she can do her job better. If you were to have told her she would have taken your blood for free tes levels and we would have that as well. But now we have no idea if you are back to normal or not.

Oh wait, you never took blood before so you will never know. :lol:

Rule #1. Get your tes levels checked before cycle.

I think I did post up all the necessary tests on this site but I will look again.


----------



## TH0R (Aug 15, 2007)

Ken Hutchinson said:


> Lol i understand that but did she not comment on how well you were looking for an oldman lol.


She did about 18 months ago:rolleyes:



winger said:


> LOL, oh beat up on the old guy why don't you! Funny, I feel compelled to rep him...lol
> 
> Well, I would tell her so she can do her job better. If you were to have told her she would have taken your blood for free tes levels and we would have that as well. But now we have no idea if you are back to normal or not.
> 
> ...


Wingman, lay of the becks light will yer:laugh:

Telling her means no life insurance and a recreational drug abuser on my records:rolleyes:

I'm getting the full results tonight by email


----------



## winger (Jul 26, 2003)

tel3563 said:


> She did about 18 months ago:rolleyes:
> 
> Wingman, lay of the becks light will yer:laugh:
> 
> ...


It was Michelob Ultras and good call. :beer:

I guess your Medical and our Medical are way different. That sucks for you then.


----------



## TH0R (Aug 15, 2007)

Shoulders traps & tri's today

Standing BB Military Press

60x6

65x4

65x4

60x5

40x12

Standing Lateral Raise

15x10

17.5x8

15x10 12.5x6 10x5 Triple Dropset

Shrugs (held for 2 secs)

160x16

160x13

160x12

Close Grip Bench 150mm

80x6

85x5

90x3

60x15

Single arm French Press

17.5x5

17.5x4

15x10 10x9 Drop Set

Good workout, strength seems to be creeping up again.


----------



## dmcc (Nov 25, 2007)

Tel I have said nothing to either doctor. My GP asked if I used steroids and I said no, as I don't want that on my medical records; judging by what he put in the referral letter to the consultant about my supplements, I think that decision was justified...


----------



## Tall (Aug 14, 2007)

dmcc said:


> Tel I have said nothing to either doctor. My GP asked if I used steroids and I said no, as I don't want that on my medical records; judging by what he put in the referral letter to the consultant about my supplements, I think that decision was justified...


What was put down?


----------



## TH0R (Aug 15, 2007)

Tall said:


> What was put down?


Bump

PM if sensitive:thumbup1:


----------



## dmcc (Nov 25, 2007)

I quote: "Mr [dmcc] goes to the gym and uses supplements, which he thinks contains fish oil."

That was NOT what I said. Well, I used those words but certainly not in that order. I was quite clear about the supps I use.


----------



## TH0R (Aug 15, 2007)

Picked up the full results of blood test today, not quite sure what I'm looking for

but the ones I think are important are

Serum Cholesterol 7.1

Serum HDL Cholesterol 1.4

Serum Cholesterol/HDL 5.1

Liver function Normal

Serum FSH level 2.2

Serum LH level 2.3

Serum Testosterone 25.71

Docs going to monitor Cholesterol


----------



## Chris1 (Jul 23, 2008)

I'm going to pretend that I know what all of that is and say "looking good" 

Hope you're well big guy!


----------



## TH0R (Aug 15, 2007)

windsor81 said:


> I'm going to pretend that I know what all of that is and say "looking good"
> 
> Hope you're well big guy!


 :lol:

I'm the same:lol:

hope your well "bigger guy"


----------



## Chris1 (Jul 23, 2008)

I wish bigger, maybe soon though


----------



## TH0R (Aug 15, 2007)

windsor81 said:


> I wish bigger, maybe soon though


You turning to the dark side soon:whistling:

Details please:rolleyes:


----------



## Chris1 (Jul 23, 2008)

:whistling:


----------



## TH0R (Aug 15, 2007)

I seem to be putting a bit of size on atm, must be a growth spurt:laugh:

My diet is very good but I'm struggling to stop eating, ever since I started this new

job I've had to eat at 9.30 12 and 3pm, all good sized chicken & rice x 2, tuna & pasta

plus I throw a shake in and some fruit pre workout, then theres the mackerel for

breakfast, my tea is normally chicken or steak, I have another sml meal at 10ish and

top it off with a casein shake at 11pm

All this lot and I'm still snacking:whistling:

I'm so used to eating every 2 or 3 hours if I'm a little late i'm fcking starving, I've never

quite been like this before:confused1:

Trained back, bi's and abs today, I foolishly thought I'd try deadlifts again, did 60x6

and my back twinged so left it straight away:sad:

Carried on with

Palms facing pull ups

9

8

6

Bent over rows

60x10

80x5

80x4 (felt twinge as well)

60x12

60x11

Straight arm pull downs

85x11

85x9

85x7 60x5 40x7 Triple dropset

EZ Curl

60x8

60x8

60x7

Seated Db curl

20x6

20x6

20x6 15x5 10x6 Triple DS

Cable crunch

100x13

100x10

100x8 70x15 Dropset


----------



## Chris1 (Jul 23, 2008)

Looking good man, extra food is good! Better get my ar5e in gear!

Chekc out my journal when you get the chance as well dude!!!!


----------



## Tall (Aug 14, 2007)

dmcc said:


> I quote: "Mr [dmcc] goes to the gym and uses supplements, which he thinks contains fish oil."
> 
> That was NOT what I said. Well, I used those words but certainly not in that order. I was quite clear about the supps I use.


PMSL

All about the "oil" :thumbup1:


----------



## TH0R (Aug 15, 2007)

Trained Chest, 4arms and abs this morning

I'm hoping to start a cycle very soon for approx 7 weeks, then I'm going to cruise

on 300mg test

Should be an interesting few months:whistling:

Inclined Bench

90x6

95x3

100x1

60x17

Weighted Dips

15x9

15x8

15x7

Machine Press Hammer grip

77x11

84x8

77x10 56x6 Dropset

Cable Flyes 2 second hold

30x12

35x9

35x8 25x8 Dropset

DB Straight Leg Raises

12.5x15

12.5x12

12.5x11

Reverse Wrist Curl ez bar

40x15

40x15

40x9


----------



## TH0R (Aug 15, 2007)

Legs & abs today, good news was I did SLDL's with a piece of kit in the gym, its normally used

for shrugs but I stood on a step and got a good stretch of the hams, felt good, will try and

progress on this for a while then have a go at proper DLs, fingers crossed.

Squats

100x8

120x6

130x6

140x3

110x10

45 degree Leg Press

90x8

90x7

90x6

Calf Raise on same leg press (2 second hold)

100x17

100x13

100x11

SLDL (totally sick of doing the only thing we have in gym, seated leg curl, any ideas anyone?)

80x10

80x10

80x10

80x10

Crunch Machine

75x12

75x12

75x10

75x10

Was totally trashed:thumb:


----------



## Chris1 (Jul 23, 2008)

Fcuking love you man 

Big strong b*stard :wub:


----------



## TH0R (Aug 15, 2007)

windsor81 said:


> Fcuking love you man
> 
> Big strong b*stard :wub:


Thats "Mr" bastard to you:cool2:


----------



## TH0R (Aug 15, 2007)

Shoulders traps and tris tonight

Behind Neck Press (with BB, not smiths)

40x10

50x10

60x4

60x4

60x4

50x8

Standing Lateral Raise

17.5x5

17.5x5

17.5x4 12.5x10 10x6 Triple dropset

Reverse Pec-Dec

70x9

70x7

70x6 49x9 Dropset

Shrugs (2 second hold)

160x18

160x14

160x12

Close Grip Bench (6 inch grip)

80x6

80x6

80x5 was weak on this tonight:confused1:

Single arm behind neck pressing

17.5x5

17.5x5

17.5x4 12.5x6 10x6 Triple dropset

No time for abs as gym was shutting:cursing:so did some crunches at home,

never counted just did them till i couldn't do no more


----------



## winger (Jul 26, 2003)

tel3563 said:


> SLDL (totally sick of doing the only thing we have in gym, seated leg curl, any ideas anyone?)


Go to another gym..lol Just kidding old man, oh wait, I got you beat. :lol:





 are probably better IMO for hams. Legs straight and don't round the back. Might want to keep the bar a tad bit lower and off of the neck.


----------



## TH0R (Aug 15, 2007)

winger said:


> Go to another gym..lol Just kidding old man, oh wait, I got you beat. :lol:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Cheers Winger, will give them a try

Thanks for dropping by, I was getting a tad lonesome


----------



## Chris1 (Jul 23, 2008)

I'm still here to big guy! Just watching.....and I mean that to sound as seedy as it did 

I can't get the hang Good mornings but I agree, SLDL to me are still more back, but I'm probably doing them wrong as well due to an inflexibility in my Hams.

Can you do DB lunges?


----------



## TH0R (Aug 15, 2007)

windsor81 said:


> I'm still here to big guy! Just watching.....and I mean that to sound as seedy as it did
> 
> I can't get the hang Good mornings but I agree, SLDL to me are still more back, but I'm probably doing them wrong as well due to an inflexibility in my Hams.
> 
> Can you do DB lunges?


I've done lunges now and again, there more of a quad exercise I'd say

On a plus side the mrs said I was looking pretty good last night, she said the

lats in paticular were a lot bigger and defined:thumbup1: (she is after a nice holiday though:whistling

Did Back bi's and abs today, a day early as I'm off to the races tomorrow:thumb:,

was feeling absolutely shattered before hand but once I got going it was a decent

workout

Pull ups palms facing

9

8

7

Arnold Bent over rows

60x10

80x6

80x5

60x12

Wide grip front pull down

80x6

75x8

75x8

Straight arm pull downs

85x11

85x9

85x7 60x8 40x6 Triple Dropset

BB Curl, a change from the ez bar although I can't do as much on it, at least 10kg short:confused1:

45x10

50x6

50x5

DB Concentration Curls

15x10

15x10

15x8

DB Leg raises

12.5x15

12.5x11

12.5x11

Thats it till Sunday now

Tel


----------



## dmcc (Nov 25, 2007)

I find that standing good mornings really hit the hams and glutes nicely, though with your back history you'd need to be very, very careful.


----------



## winger (Jul 26, 2003)

dmcc said:


> I find that standing good mornings really hit the hams and glutes nicely, though with your back history you'd need to be very, very careful.


Only if Darren is spotting you. :whistling:

Good job on the lats become bigger, I hear that allot.

Did I tell you I got a personal trainer that is transforming me to Olympia status? Stay tuned, I don't have a journal but I will hijack the sh1t out of yours. :beer:


----------



## Chris1 (Jul 23, 2008)

Tel. Do you rate behimd the neck pressing? I'm guessing you do as you so them. What do you see the benefits a being?


----------



## TH0R (Aug 15, 2007)

windsor81 said:


> Tel. Do you rate behimd the neck pressing? I'm guessing you do as you so them. What do you see the benefits a being?


Actually I don't normally ever do them

In my earlier training years I did them all the time on the Smiths, lead inevitably

to shoulder injuries

I tried them the other evening just as a change but in the rack with Barbell and

not on the smiths

Judging by the doms in my shoulders it has worked a treat:thumbup1:

Will do them alternating now

I think they just bring in different muscles that don't get used with military or DB presses


----------



## TH0R (Aug 15, 2007)

dmcc said:


> I find that standing good mornings really hit the hams and glutes nicely, though with your back history you'd need to be very, very careful.


I hear ya big man:thumbup1:



winger said:


> Only if Darren is spotting you. :whistling:
> 
> Good job on the lats become bigger, I hear that allot.
> 
> Did I tell you I got a personal trainer that is transforming me to Olympia status? Stay tuned, I don't have a journal but I will hijack the sh1t out of yours. :beer:


Winger drive by:confused1: :confused1:

How can you come to England on a fcking Wednesday, don't you know its half

day closing


----------



## jw007 (Apr 12, 2007)

tel3563 said:


> SLDL (totally sick of doing the only thing we have in gym, seated leg curl, any ideas anyone?)


Yes mate

Bit hard to explain, But

Get a flat bench, and angle it up min 30 deg, Ie put a block (if have one) underneath one end or rest it on a dumbell rack (you will have to improvise)

Then lie on your front, head facing the higher end of bench....

Curl your legs back so calves are nearly touching glutes, Is this clear????

You then need to get someone in the gym to place a dumbell, suggest start on 25kg to see how go (prob way to light tho) in between your feet so soles of feet are resting on the flat of dumbell.

Clasp dumbell with feet around the handle....

Move lower leg jont up and down thro range of movement I have indicated on my amazing drawing below..

Dont go all way up, and dont go all way down as you want continous tension on hamstrings at all times.. :thumb:


----------



## winger (Jul 26, 2003)

Good job Joe, been years since I have done these. Video at your service, not saying Joe's awesome stick figure man wasn't suffice.

Click http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UfCpfxb36s8.


----------



## cellaratt (Jul 16, 2008)

I like the thought of doing goodmornings with a kettleball rather then with a bar...always thought the risk for injury way outweighed whatever result you are gonna get doing it with a bar...the shear dynamics of the excersice is a recipe for disaster IMHO and your instincts alone should tell you it isn't the best choice out there...maybe it's just me though...


----------



## TH0R (Aug 15, 2007)

jw007 said:


> Yes mate
> 
> Bit hard to explain, But
> 
> ...


That looks good Joe:thumbup1:



winger said:


> Good job Joe, been years since I have done these. Video at your service, not saying Joe's awesome stick figure man wasn't suffice.
> 
> Click http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UfCpfxb36s8.


Cheers Wingman, great vid



cellaratt said:


> I like the thought of doing goodmornings with a kettleball rather then with a bar...always thought the risk for injury way outweighed whatever result you are gonna get doing it with a bar...the shear dynamics of the excersice is a recipe for disaster IMHO and your instincts alone should tell you it isn't the best choice out there...maybe it's just me though...


No kettleballs in our gym mate:rolleyes:

Hmm, lost posts due to the server update I presume?

Right, I have started a cycle of 600mg Test E and 200mg Tren P/wk, I'm also

taking something else but its a secret:tongue:

Also 1ml of Liquid T3/Clen per day

Pinned today, tren was a bit sore going in but everything went cool

Trained Chest, forearms and abs yesterday

Incline Bench

Warm up then

100x4

105x2

100x4

100x3

60x20

Weighted Dips

15x11

15x7

15x6

DB Flat Fly

25x9

25x9

25x7 15x7 10x7 Triple Dropset

DB Wrist Curl

20x10

20x9

20x9

Cable Rope Crunch

100x16

100x11

100x10

100x8

Have cut an exercise out and still had nice Doms today:thumbup1:


----------



## TH0R (Aug 15, 2007)

Well as said, pinned this morning and trained Legs/Abs tonight

I was wondering what supplements would mix well with this blast (6 or 7 weeks, or maybe 8:whistling

Squat

Warm up then

120x6

130x6

140x4

140x3

110x11

45 Degree Leg Press (narrow stance)

180x8

180x8

180x8

Seated Calf Raise

60x12

60x10

50x12

SLDL (still only building this up slowly)

100x10

100x10

100x8 (NOTE: grip failed due to training 4 arms yesterday)

Hanging DB Leg Raise (abs)

15x11

15x9

15x9


----------



## dmcc (Nov 25, 2007)

Food, and lots of it.


----------



## winger (Jul 26, 2003)

Tel your already stronger you bastard.


----------



## TH0R (Aug 15, 2007)

dc55 said:


> .............
> 
> Looking forward to it Tel??? You'll love tren. ITS magic. :thumb:
> 
> Any target weights in mind?


Not so much a weight, more a look

The *"AWESOME"* look will do:thumb:

Currently 15 stone so we'll see


----------



## TH0R (Aug 15, 2007)

Hmm, lieing in bed and the lower part of my quads keep cramping up when I stretch out my

leg

Any Ideas anyone?

Should I be feeling hot already, coz I am


----------



## dmcc (Nov 25, 2007)

Tren is a bugger for PIP. Get some heat on it and massage well. It won't have kicked in yet but it won't be long.... hope Mrs Tel likes to have a furnace next to her in bed!


----------



## TH0R (Aug 15, 2007)

Rest today as I'm totally fooked, almost fell asleep at work and getting up the

ladders onto scaffold is sooooooooo hard.

This is what I eat every mon-fri, weekends a bit more relaxed

Meal 1

4 eggs scrambled, 4 wholemeal toast, 1 coffee

Meal 2

Basmati brown rice, 200g chicken

Meal 3

Same as above

Meal 4

80gms Oats, 40g Protein

Meal 5

Lean Minced Steak/tuna/another meat

Pasta/baked potatoe/similar

Meal 6

Quark, mixed berries, nuts

Meal 7

Casein Protein, Peanut butter, Extra virgin olive oil

I'll sometimes have an cheese omlette right before bed, depends if I'm still hungry:whistling:

Haven't checked the macro's yet but I'm estimating 4000 cals, will check it when I have time

Can any of you experts give me an idea of when things will "kick in", with the test cyp it took

a good 3 to 4 weeks before I noticed any change in strength


----------



## dmcc (Nov 25, 2007)

All depends, TBH. I noticed differences in 2 weeks.


----------



## dmcc (Nov 25, 2007)

But actually though - it was the same the first time I used tren, and that was a low dose, half of what Tel's using.


----------



## winger (Jul 26, 2003)

dc55 said:


> yeah but, no but, yeah but......yeah:lol: :lol: :lol:


LOL, what he said. :lol:


----------



## TH0R (Aug 15, 2007)

dc55 said:


> Oh your diet is sh1t mate. :whistling:


I know, I was thinking about adding some jaffa cakes and possibly a twix a day

or maybe a Mars bar, we all know they help you work, rest and play:rolleyes:

Plus I may go for the 2 gallon of wife beater on a weekend yet:confused1:


----------



## Chris1 (Jul 23, 2008)

Wow, you are all like sssssooooooooooooooooooo gay.

:wub:


----------



## TH0R (Aug 15, 2007)

Day 3 of Blast

Fck, I had some really weird crystal clear dreams last night, I actually awoke and

thought one of them was actually true, but the wife said my balls were still there:lol:

3 of the subjects I dreamt about, sex, car crashing and castration, I'm sure there's

a link there:whistling:

Trained Shoulders, Tri's and abs today, can anyone recommend a pick me up, may

try one of these NO drinks, I go to gym 3 times after work and I'm a bit shagged

Military Press

Warm up then

60x5

60x5

60x5

60x5 I found this quite awkward and sore today, rc niggle may be coming back 

Standing Lateral Raise

17.5x10

17.5x9

17.5x9 12.5x10 10x7 Triple Dropset

Reverse Pec Dec

70x10

70x8

70x7 49x9

CG Bench (150mm grip)

60x10

80x7

85x4

80x5

1 arm behind neck DB Press

17.5x6

17.5x6

17.5x5 12.5x9 10x6 Triple Dropset

Crunch machine

75x16

75x12

75x11 65x6 Dropset

I slightly changed my training a few weeks back when I did random sets, ie

I'd do DB incline 40's for 6-8 reps, then drop down to 27.5's for 12+ then back to

40's for as many as possible, or possibly the other way round

I only did this for about a fortnight before I was convinced by a well respected

member of the board that it was bllx, thing is I definetly felt that I actually

grew more defined just *after* this stint.

I'd never thought of training like that but I'd seen it in Stuart Cores journal and

thought why not?

Any thoughts guys?


----------



## dmcc (Nov 25, 2007)

Oh I forgot that one, you better get used to having some weird-ass dreams the next few weeks.


----------



## winger (Jul 26, 2003)

tel3563 said:


> Military Press
> 
> Warm up then
> 
> ...


Nice routine and not too much for us older guys, I mean grand pappy..he he.

Pick me up, get more sleep if you are tired, sheesh, pretty simple actually.



tel3563 said:


> I slightly changed my training a few weeks back when I did random sets, ie
> 
> I'd do DB incline 40's for 6-8 reps, then drop down to 27.5's for 12+ then back to
> 
> ...


Ok so you hit the inclines heavy and to failure, then did a drop set to take it to the next level of failure, then you went heavy again and forced the body to work at 100% when it was at whits end, Good job.

I have done this with biceps and it works but you better take tomorrow off if you want to grow.


----------



## TH0R (Aug 15, 2007)

winger said:


> Nice routine and not too much for us older guys, I mean grand pappy..he he.
> 
> Pick me up, get more sleep if you are tired, sheesh, pretty simple actually.
> 
> ...


I hear ya on the sleep bit, recently waking at 5ish and can't get back to sleep:cursing:

Cheers wingading, gotta spread the love man:thumbup1:

No training today, 4 days and nothing, ffs, what a waste of time and money:lol:


----------



## winger (Jul 26, 2003)

bump.


----------



## TH0R (Aug 15, 2007)

Day 5

Well, awoke early again!! Getting some grief at work atm and nearly burst today, little sh1t

who knows fvck all (typical boss) really got me going this morning, might have to pay a visit

to his home:whistling:

Trained Back bis and abs tonight

Pull ups

9

8

7

Bent over rows (on shrugs apparatus stood on a step)

40x10

80x12

120x6

120x6

80x10

Wide front pull downs, very slow and held

70x8

70x8

70x8

Straight arm pulldowns

85x12

85x10

85x9 60x6 40x7 Triple Dropset

EZ curl

60x8

60x8

60x8

Concentration DB Curl

15x10

17.5x7

15x9 10x6 Dropset

DB Hanging leg raises (DB between feet)

15x13

15x10

15x9 BWx10

Pretty well worn out now, lack of sleep is a bummer (no offence Darren)


----------



## dmcc (Nov 25, 2007)

None taken, Gramps. Nice rowing, very nice.

Tren rage kicked in already then? :lol:


----------



## TH0R (Aug 15, 2007)

dmcc said:


> None taken, Gramps. Nice rowing, very nice.
> 
> *Tren rage kicked in already then?* :lol:


When I was 3 months old I'm afraid:rolleyes: although its a little worse atm:lol:


----------



## TH0R (Aug 15, 2007)

dmcc said:


> None taken, Gramps. *Nice rowing, very nice.*
> 
> Tren rage kicked in already then? :lol:


Not as good as it looks on paper mate, the weights are about 18 inch in front

of you so with the leverage the actual weight is a lot lighter, can't decieve ppl can we:innocent:


----------



## dmcc (Nov 25, 2007)

This is the internet, yes you can.


----------



## TH0R (Aug 15, 2007)

Day 6

My mood is a little concerning atm, up one min and down the next, I'm presuming

its the Tren and I'm hoping its only temporary.

My arms are really achey, not muscle, not sure what it is, probably same as

DC's lactic acid build up.

Would Deep Heat work? Or maybe freeze gel? I think cold is best for ridding lactic acid:confused1:

Seen as it was such a lovely day for golf I gave it a miss and went to gym a day

early. The only place I'm truly at peace at the mo is in the gym.

Chest & Abs

Flat Bench

100x8

110x5

100x8

100x6

I really did this strict today concentrating on getting my shoulders back and out

of the equation

Lieing Bent arm DB Pullover

40x10

45x8

45x8

Weighted Dips

15x8

15x7

15x7

Cable Crunch

95x19

95x12

95x9

Only 10 second interval between sets

Just had my one and only treat for the weekend, piece of cheesecake, didn't really

enjoy tbh:cursing:


----------



## dmcc (Nov 25, 2007)

Heat, but not Deep Heat as it doesn't go deep enough (ironically). Use a hot water bottle or a microwaveable wheat bag. 10 mins on, 10 off, 10 on.


----------



## dmcc (Nov 25, 2007)

I've just eaten a large Dominos Piri Piri pizza and am now slinging back the Rioja...


----------



## TH0R (Aug 15, 2007)

dc55 said:


> Is itlike a weird DOM like feeling? Almost like there always pumped??
> 
> Just rest it a few days.....OR
> 
> ...


thats the one, cheers Dave, am trying it as I type (or after I type)

Have a good night, I want to go out but the Mrs doesn't, biatch:cursing:

Darren, for your info I don't like Pizza's unless I'm pizzed:lol:


----------



## TH0R (Aug 15, 2007)

Day 8

Still sleeping badly, I actually don't know if I slept well last night and just dreamed I hadn't:confused1:

Trained Legs and Abs today

Squat

Warm up then

140x5

140x5

140x5

110x12

Leg Extensions (someone on leg press:cursing

35x12

40x10

40x10

Seated Leg Curl (very slow and deliberate)

84x12

84x11

84x9

Seated Calf Raise

60x15

60x12

60x10

Hanging DB Leg raise

15x12

15x11

15x9 BWx9

Have got to start swimming as for me, I'm getting very unfit:whistling:


----------



## winger (Jul 26, 2003)

dc55 said:


> Is itlike a weird DOM like feeling? Almost like there always pumped??
> 
> Just rest it a few days.....OR
> 
> ...


You did a fine job describing it mate. In fact, as I read it I was doing the very same thing, not the curry and beer by the way..lol.

Ok busted, I was doing the beer but that is a given. :beer:

Tel, I gota say I love ya and us old geezers have to stick together, good luck on a good nights sleep.

Might want to try benadryl, melatonin, ZMA on an empty stomach (not that that will happen) or Chamomile tea or some Calcium which is natures tranquilizer.

I prefer some really strong chronic myself...lol


----------



## dmcc (Nov 25, 2007)

FFS neither of you are old.

Tel, just be aware that tren is a killer for cardiovascular fitness. I'd be surprised if it were affecting you already, but be on the watch out for it.


----------



## TH0R (Aug 15, 2007)

dmcc said:


> FFS neither of you are old.
> 
> Tel, just be aware that tren is a killer for cardiovascular fitness. I'd be surprised if it were affecting you already, but be on the watch out for it.


What exactly does this mean Darren?

I won't be able to swim a length:laugh:


----------



## dmcc (Nov 25, 2007)

The first time I used tren I found that I could get out of puff fairly quickly, especially if I had been sitting down for a long time then tried to walk any distance. It took a few minutes to subside; sort of felt that I just couldn't get enough air into my lungs. It's been better this time but I'm more aware of it.


----------



## TH0R (Aug 15, 2007)

Meant to say about mixing the tren and test, I did this on Monday but it took me ages:confused1:

I couldn't get the tren into the syringe after the test, it took about 10 mins:rolleyes:


----------



## dmcc (Nov 25, 2007)

1ml of each? What size of syringe? Should have been OK, I believe we are using the same lab and I have no probs.


----------



## TH0R (Aug 15, 2007)

dmcc said:


> 1ml of each? What size of syringe? Should have been OK, I believe we are using the same lab and I have no probs.


No Darren, 2ml Test which I put in syringe first, then pulled back to 3ml, injected

the air into the tren and tried to get the 1ml of tren, but it took ages

Don't get me wrong, I eventually got there but wondered if I was doing something wrong?

Had a good nights sleep last night, first for a week and a half:thumbup1:

3ml syringe mate, all I had


----------



## dmcc (Nov 25, 2007)

Sounds reasonable to me... strange. Are you warming the vial up a little first to make the oil thinner?


----------



## TH0R (Aug 15, 2007)

dmcc said:


> Sounds reasonable to me... strange. Are you warming the vial up a little first to make the oil thinner?


Bllx, I knew I'd forgot something:rolleyes:

Cheers D:thumbup1:


----------



## winger (Jul 26, 2003)

tel3563 said:


> Bllx, I knew I'd forgot something:rolleyes:
> 
> Cheers D:thumbup1:


LOL


----------



## TH0R (Aug 15, 2007)

Had some really bad news yesterday, my Mum has had a stroke, been to hospital

and luckily it looks like it was only a mild one, we have to hold our horses for 48 hours

though as patients can deteriate rapidly till then.

Its at times like this I really appreciate my training, I can go to the gym and sort of

get back to normality, if you know what I mean:confused1:

I trained Shoulders, Tri's and abs

Seated DB Press

35x10 Was pleased with this:thumbup1:

35x4?? Wasn't pleased with this

30x9

30x8

Standing 1 arm lateral raises

20x9

20x9

20x8 15x6 10x5 Triple Dropset

Smiths Machine Shrugs

100x16

100x16

100x13

EZ Skull Crushers

50x12

60x7

60x6

Rope Pull Downs, very slow and intense, pump was excellent

60x12

60x12

60x11

Cable Crunch

100x15

100x11

100x10

It was nice to think about something else


----------



## winger (Jul 26, 2003)

Sorry to hear about your Mum Tel.


----------



## Chris1 (Jul 23, 2008)

My thoughts are with you Tel.

Hope everything works out and she is fine!!!


----------



## TH0R (Aug 15, 2007)

Cheers for the wishes guys, my Mum is improving slightly which is great.

Did Back, bi's and abs today, I've been taking cissus for about a week and my aches and pains

have definitely improved, so I decided to give DL's a go, proper ones from the floor:thumbup1:

Didn't go mad but as long as I don't get any bad reaction I'm going to try and

keep them in.

DL's

60x10

100x6

140x5

160x0 PMSL, didn't feel right

140x5

140x5

Got the juices flowing again:thumb:

Palms facing pull ups

9

6

5

Straight arm pull downs

85x12

85x11

85x10 60x6 40x7 Triple Dropset

EZ Curl

65x7

67.5x5

65x6

Machine single arm curl, first time I've been on it ever

25x12

30x10

25x10

Hanging DB Leg Raise

15x13

15x11

15x9 BW x 10 Dropset

Day 12 today, no real strength increases as yet, sides minimum, greasy skin and

still over reacting to stuff, like the guy at work who I told I was going to rip his

face off if he didn't stop picking his nose while I was eating

He has now stopped picking his nose


----------



## dmcc (Nov 25, 2007)

Hope your back is OK tomorrow - good pulling, though.


----------



## winger (Jul 26, 2003)

tel3563 said:


> still over reacting to stuff, like the guy at work who I told I was going to rip his
> 
> face off if he didn't stop picking his nose while I was eating
> 
> He has now stopped picking his nose


Without a face it might make it hard to pick the nose. :whistling:

What do you do when your nose goes on strike? Answer: you pick it..he he.


----------



## Chris1 (Jul 23, 2008)

winger said:


> Without a face it might make it hard to pick the nose. :whistling:
> 
> What do you do when your nose goes on strike? Answer: you pick it..he he.


*sigh*


----------



## TH0R (Aug 15, 2007)

Good news about my Mum, she's deffo improving, bad news is she could be in hospital for

upto 20 weeks

Back was fine after DL's but had a game of golf on Saturday and it hurt like hell this morning.

Still went and did Chest and abs and it felt great afterwards

Day 14 today and noticed a little strength increase in some lifts, not massive

but starting

Flat Bench

Warm up then

110x6

120x2

110x5

100x9

Lying Bent arm DB pullover

47.5x10

47.5x8

47.5x8

Hammer grip machine press

77x12

77x9

77x8 56x5 35x8 Triple Dropset

Crunch Machine

75x20

75x16

75x12 56x11 Dropset

Did some grip work as well.

Can I mix the tren and test tonight and pin in morning?


----------



## TH0R (Aug 15, 2007)

Fvcking hell its gone dead in here, will have to get my a55 out

Had to miss legs yesterday due to hospital visit a bit longer than expected

Did them today though

Squats

Warm up then

140x6

150x3

140x5

120x9

My back was pretty sore due to me going ATG on a couple of heavy ones, I don't normally

do atg but it just kind of happened, I normally go 1 inch below parallel:laugh:

Couldn't do leg press so

Gaextensions

40x9

40x9

40x8

Leg Curl

84x12

84x12

84x11

Standing Calf Raise

135x16

135x11

135x10

Felt a bit flat leaving the gym, probably because of back pain but also I have

some major PIP pain, not at the site but right at my coxis, can hardly sit

and seen as I'm driving the digger this week it hurts like hell


----------



## Chris1 (Jul 23, 2008)

Sure it wasn't 1 and 1/3rd inches.......

.....tw*t 

Good squatting though Tel, very good. I need to push on from here!


----------



## TH0R (Aug 15, 2007)

Chris1 said:


> Sure it wasn't 1 and 1/3rd inches.......
> 
> .....tw*t
> 
> Good squatting though Tel, very good. I need to push on from here!


The good thing is I still think its all me atm, if you know what I mean:thumbup1:

Possible 26mm but no more than 26.5mm:lol:


----------



## dmcc (Nov 25, 2007)

Good squatting Tel. Are you being spotted during them?


----------



## TH0R (Aug 15, 2007)

dmcc said:


> Good squatting Tel. Are you being spotted during them?


I wish, life hangs by a thread everytime I do them:lol:

You doing the Winger thing Darren, would be nice to finally meet up with you mate:thumbup1:


----------



## dmcc (Nov 25, 2007)

I'll be there for a few hours, it's a school night. I'm even blowing off the gym to meet the big poof.


----------



## MaKaVeLi (Aug 12, 2008)

Tel I'm catching a lift with you cheers.

Oh nice workout


----------



## Chris1 (Jul 23, 2008)

You in Mak??

You and WRT will have to PM me your numbers, so I know where to get you from.

I hope by big poof you mean Joe and not me Darren?


----------



## TH0R (Aug 15, 2007)

dmcc said:


> I'll be there for a few hours, it's a school night. I'm even blowing off the gym to meet the big poof.


You working that day? We could train at your gym?? Do they let hetro's in



MaKaVeLi said:


> Tel I'm catching a lift with you cheers.
> 
> Oh nice workout


Now then stranger, how ist? Glad to hear your coming with us mate, can I be

your agent for all the women that will be chatting you up:thumb:


----------



## dmcc (Nov 25, 2007)

I am working but my gym is in the depths of sarf Lahndan. You can pay in, £6.


----------



## TH0R (Aug 15, 2007)

dmcc said:


> I am working but my gym is in the depths of sarf Lahndan. You can pay in, £6.


Where exactly are we meeting Winger?

From what I've read your gym is a good one Darren, is it close to the meeting place?


----------



## winger (Jul 26, 2003)

tel3563 said:


> Where exactly are we meeting Winger?
> 
> From what I've read your gym is a good one Darren, is it close to the meeting place?


Ye Olde Cheshire Cheese.

My plane comes in at 12:30 p.m. on September 2nd. So I need to put my stuff in the hotel and then I am off.


----------



## TH0R (Aug 15, 2007)

winger said:


> Ye Olde Cheshire Cheese.
> 
> My plane comes in at 12:30 p.m. on September 2nd. So I need to put my stuff in the hotel and then I am off.


So touching wood it should be about 4ish? How many are going now?

Shoulders, tri's and abs

Seated DB Press

35x6

35x6

35x5

27.5x11

Seated DB Lateral Raise (something was hurting in my arm hence the lighter weight)

15x10

15x10

15x9 10x9 Dropset

Reverse Pec dec

77x9

77x9

77x8 56x6 42x9 Triple DS

CG Bench (was p1ssed off with this today, expected more)

80x7

85x5

85x5

80x6

O/head 1 arm press (french press)

17.5x6

17.5x6

17.5x6 12.5x5 10x7

Cable Rope Crunches

95x20

95x15

95x11

Good workout, forgot my diary so didn't have any idea if I was stronger or not, still don't


----------



## winger (Jul 26, 2003)

Not sure how many are going but 4:00 sounds good to me Tel.

Nice workout big man. 77 lb db's for 5 is respectable.


----------



## leafman (Feb 8, 2009)

Winger u are mr popular i hope u enjoy ur visit mate and Tel nice workouts, glad things are gettin goin again.


----------



## dmcc (Nov 25, 2007)

tel3563 said:


> Where exactly are we meeting Winger?
> 
> From what I've read your gym is a good one Darren, is it close to the meeting place?


Nowhere near it. It's about 8 miles away in south-west London. There is a Fitness First on Fetter Lane, about half a mile from Winger's hotel.


----------



## winger (Jul 26, 2003)

dmcc said:


> Nowhere near it. It's about 8 miles away in south-west London. There is a Fitness First on Fetter Lane, about half a mile from Winger's hotel.


I might even meet you guys there if you give me a link to it.


----------



## dmcc (Nov 25, 2007)

These branches are both close to your hotel. Paternoster Square is probably slightly closer. It's a fitness club type of gym though and there's not guarantee that you can pay in.

Paternoster Sq: http://www.fitnessfirst.co.uk/UK-Gym-Health/Fitness-First-London---Paternoster-Square.aspx

Fetter Lane: http://www.fitnessfirst.co.uk/UK-Gym-Health/Fitness-First-London---Fetter-Lane.aspx

For exact location, copy and paste the post code (the bit starting EC4...) into maps.google.co.uk


----------



## TH0R (Aug 15, 2007)

winger said:


> Not sure how many are going but 4:00 sounds good to me Tel.
> 
> Nice workout big man. 77 lb db's for 5 is respectable.


and for 6 its pretty good as well



dmcc said:


> These branches are both close to your hotel. Paternoster Square is probably slightly closer. It's a fitness club type of gym though and there's not guarantee that you can pay in.
> 
> Paternoster Sq: http://www.fitnessfirst.co.uk/UK-Gym-Health/Fitness-First-London---Paternoster-Square.aspx
> 
> ...


Think I'm gonna ask Chris if he wants to train at my gym before we set off, I don't think you have a decent workout in a strange gym if nobody knows sfa

about it.

Leafy, time to get you back on track mate, you can come for a day trip to my

gym as well:thumbup1:


----------



## leafman (Feb 8, 2009)

I forgot to mention i just train at a sports centre thing in halton more. East leeds leisure centre. Id come hav a session, just let me know when buddy, but i warn u im mr weak as cats p1ss :whistling:


----------



## TH0R (Aug 15, 2007)

leafman said:


> I forgot to mention i just train at a sports centre thing in halton more. East leeds leisure centre. Id come hav a session, just let me know when buddy, but i warn u im mr weak as cats p1ss :whistling:


Week on Sunday morning mate, chest day:thumb: or Monday Eve, Legs day:thumb:

Not bad for you either, West side of York


----------



## leafman (Feb 8, 2009)

A week this sunday it is then, car is gettin fixed again tomoz so will b no worryies gettin there, only take 40 mins not even that to york anyways ill b there in half hour will pm u closer to time mate :thumbup1:


----------



## TH0R (Aug 15, 2007)

leafman said:


> A week this sunday it is then, car is gettin fixed again tomoz so will b no worryies gettin there, only take 40 mins not even that to york anyways ill b there in half hour will pm u closer to time mate :thumbup1:


No probs, looking forward to it mate. Can't promise a p1ss up as my mum has

had a stroke and will still be in hospital (probably) and I'll be visiting her, although she is getting better every day:thumb:

We can maybe share a PWO shake afterwards:lol:

Will be Sunday morning Leafy, about 10ish (gyms empty more or less)


----------



## winger (Jul 26, 2003)

Just do like I did and visit your Mum in the hospital and bring (hide) a few beers in with ya. She's on oxycotton I'm on light weight beers...lol :beer:


----------



## leafman (Feb 8, 2009)

tel3563 said:


> No probs, looking forward to it mate. Can't promise a p1ss up as my mum has
> 
> had a stroke and will still be in hospital (probably) and I'll be visiting her, although she is getting better every day:thumb:
> 
> ...


----------



## TH0R (Aug 15, 2007)

leafman said:


> sounds good mate, i dont drive but got missus to bring me threw then we will do sommat after mayb go for dinner or sommat, and u can get off too do wot u gotta do. Hope ur mam is better soon too. Anywere local to gym were they can wait. Im thinking we wont b too long anyways? And chest lol, u do realise im terrible on chest but i dont mind. I only use dumbells for bench ha.
> 
> Its a date handsome


I'll have a think about where they can go, I can drop you off to join them anyways,

so she won't have to come back. There are loads of shops etc in town 5 mins away:confused1:

Sundays workout will be

Flat BB Bench

Weighted Dips

Incline Flyes or maybe steepish incline DB presses

small bit of grip work polished off with 3 sets of cable rope crunches

Normally 40mins but maybe an hour if I'm looking after you


----------



## leafman (Feb 8, 2009)

tel3563 said:


> I'll have a think about where they can go, I can drop you off to join them anyways,
> 
> so she won't have to come back. There are loads of shops etc in town 5 mins away:confused1:
> 
> ...


yea shops and that will do just a cafe or somewere to pass a hour for them. Are they open tho on sunday :confused1:

workout sounds fine. Well the steepish inclines with dbs sound fine everything else i dont really do but no worries. I dont do bb flat bench either but it all sounds fine to me. Will speak closer to day :thumbup1:


----------



## TH0R (Aug 15, 2007)

leafman said:


> yea shops and that will do just a cafe or somewere to pass a hour for them. Are they open tho on sunday :confused1:
> 
> workout sounds fine. Well the steepish inclines with dbs sound fine everything else i dont really do but no worries. I dont do bb flat bench either but it all sounds fine to me. Will speak closer to day :thumbup1:


You come to my gym, you train my way You'll enjoy it mate, I guarantee it.

When I come to your gym I'll train your way, the star jumps, press ups, oh and

the cartwheels, no probs:lol:


----------



## winger (Jul 26, 2003)

tel3563 said:


> You come to my gym, you train my way You'll enjoy it mate, I guarantee it.
> 
> When I come to your gym I'll train your way, the star jumps, press ups, oh and
> 
> the cartwheels, no probs:lol:


And let's not forget the tricep kickbacks. :whistling:


----------



## TH0R (Aug 15, 2007)

Felt absolutely drained tonight, going to hospital, work etc taking its toll, wasn't

going to go but went anyway as the alternative was supermarket shopping with the wife

Dead lifts

Warm up

140x6

had to give up as back was fooked

Pull ups

9

8

6

1 arm bent over rows

45x10

50x8

60x6

50x8

Behind neck pull downs, why I did these ive no idea

50x12

55x11

55x10 40x6 dropset

ez curl

65x7

65x6

Only did 2 sets, knackered

Single arm curl machine

30x11

30x10

30x9

Worst WO I've had for a long time, things got worse in the morning as I awoke

totally unable to move from the head down and I'm still in agony

P1ssed off at not listening to my own body


----------



## dmcc (Nov 25, 2007)

Tel as DL's are just fúcking your back like a cheap whore in the back of a Nissan Sunny, have you thought about rack pulls?


----------



## winger (Jul 26, 2003)

Tel, ever try penis pulls, it wont help your back but it might help out the mood.


----------



## TH0R (Aug 15, 2007)

dmcc said:


> Tel as DL's are just fúcking your back like a *cheap whore in the back of a Nissan Sunny*, have you thought about rack pulls?


OK, who's been yakking:whistling:

Darren we don't have a cage, when I did the DL's last week I was fine, I thought

too myself I'm going to do DL's once a fortnight, bo rows the week I miss.

Of course I didn't listen to myself:rolleyes:

I think this time I injured the back on squats the other night. Its ok but just niggly.

Atm I'm paralysed by the crick in my neck, can hardly move


----------



## dmcc (Nov 25, 2007)

You don't need a cage for rack pulls. Do you have a squat rack with moving safety bars? Or a couple of aerobic steps? Both work for rack pulls.


----------



## TH0R (Aug 15, 2007)

dmcc said:


> You don't need a cage for rack pulls. Do you have a squat rack with moving safety bars? Or a couple of aerobic steps? Both work for rack pulls.


Yes, I'll give them a try although always feels like half an exercise to me, plus last

time I did them I still fooked up my back:rolleyes:

you know yourself when you shouldn't go to the gym, last night was one of them

times.

Probably have to have a few days off with my neck as well


----------



## TH0R (Aug 15, 2007)

Well no training today or yesterday due to crick in neck, its deffo getting better

though:thumbup1:

The positive is that I feel very well rested, not playing golf has helped, and I feel

stronger:confused1:

I've actually put on 4lbs in the 2 rest days which has convinced me to totally change

my training routine.

I'll update on what these changes are when my mentor has decided what they are:rolleyes:

I also have a few ideas myself:whistling:

I've weighed in at 15-8 this morning so thats a rise of 12lbs since I lost my original

4lbs in the first week:thumbup1: Its a bit of a mystery why I haven't seen

any big strength gains and tbh the libido hasn't gone through the roof yet, but

all that could be related to the stress I've been putting myself under with my Mum

and at work.

Hopefully that is now behind me and I can kick on in the last 3 or 4 weeks of the blast:cool2:


----------



## TH0R (Aug 15, 2007)

Leafy, still on for next Sunday but WO will be a little different


----------



## winger (Jul 26, 2003)

Damn, 228 lbs is pretty heavy. Aren't you about 5'9"?


----------



## TH0R (Aug 15, 2007)

5ft 10.5 inches 

I'm not saying I'm 6% bf though, not too bad though, will post a pic next week so you can

recognise me in the pub:cool:


----------



## winger (Jul 26, 2003)

tel3563 said:


> 5ft 10.5 inches
> 
> I'm not saying I'm 6% bf though, not too bad though, will post a pic next week so you can
> 
> recognise me in the pub:cool:


Sweet, I was wondering what you looked like. I mean from a transitional point of view.


----------



## TH0R (Aug 15, 2007)

I've decided to cut a day out per week, which will mean mixing some bodyparts

that I don't normally do. Will give it a couple of weeks and see how I feel. I'm also

doing my abs at work:lol:

Pinned today so its day 22

I did Chest and Shoulders, neck feeling better but still stiff

Flat Bench

Warm up then

115x6

120x3

110x6

DB Incline Press

32.5x11

32.5x11

32.5x10

Weighted Dips

15x10

15x8

15x6

Seated DB Press

27.5x10

27.5x9

27.5x8

1 arm Cable Lateral Raise

15x12

15x11

15x10 10x6 5x6:lol: Triple Dropset

Workout time was 50 mins so not too bad, strength is on the rise so thats also

good:thumbup1:

Went to hospital yesterday and Mum said one of the nurses wanted to know if

the girl (my mrs) with the bodybuilder works at Next:lol: :thumb:


----------



## TH0R (Aug 15, 2007)

dc55 said:


> Half an exercise my ass!!! :cursing: .......
> 
> with rack pulls you can go heavier than deads and it works the back ALOT more.
> 
> How's things tel, see course is going well. Hows mr tren?


Sonny, I was doing rack pulls when you were just a stain in yer dads undies:rolleyes:

Not to bad mate, been a bit stressed with hossy and sh1t at work but hopefully

thats behind me now, anyway, enough about me, lets have the holiday photo's

of your lass:thumb:


----------



## winger (Jul 26, 2003)

dc55 said:


> :lol: :lol: :lol: .......stop moaning then and get pulling.
> 
> Pictures pictures FCUKING pictures!!! im sure bird will put a couple up when she's ready!!


Be a man and step up and tell her. :beer:


----------



## TH0R (Aug 15, 2007)

Well after saying I was going to never train 2 days on the trot I did Legs today:rolleyes:

My back was strange tonight, it was aching when I was squatting and I think

I did too many warm up sets, but the ache felt a bit different, could I be suffering

with back pumps:confused1:

I had loads more in me than I did on squats, the back simply wouldn't allow it:cursing:

Squat

Warm up which was

70x12

70x10

90x6

120x3

Working sets

140x6

150x4

160x1 :cursing:

140x6

Wanted to do leg press but back pain was too bad

Leg Extensions

40x10

40x8

40x8

The back had more or less recovered now and was normal:confused1:

Leg Curl

84x12

91x9

84x10

Seated Calf Raise

40x25

40x15

40x15 was cramping up

Was going to do Biceps but I was fooked, will have to fit them in with back & tri's

Back was fine coming out of the gym, just wondering if I should do some light

leg extensions to warm the quads up and then go straight into heavy squats

Any comments??


----------



## TH0R (Aug 15, 2007)

dc55 said:


> You on any orals?
> 
> Whats your routine look like??


Orals are same as you I think, the secret mix:whistling:

Routine is just getting sorted by the muscle guru who can't PM me it as he's

banned:lol:

J's taking me in hand

Some of the lower back stuff is a deffo no no, my back has been fooked for

years, I can do DL's about once every 6 months:cursing:

They are the first orals I've had so possibly back pumps? Sure I can do 4 plates

if I don't do so many warm ups, I could feel it getting worse, if I was sensible

I would of stopped but I didn't:whistling:

I was almost waiting for the big crack and the fall to the floor, gonna have to

get a spotter before I kill myself:rolleyes:

Cant teach an old dog and all that


----------



## TH0R (Aug 15, 2007)

Been on them 3 weeks

Is there a way round it?

How long did you take them for and are you still on them, I'm also on the test and tren as well

Not easy finding a decent spotter, specially for squats as most don't have a clue what they are

doing, and its a little embarassing asking someone to "go down with you":lol:

I do like the feeling of do or die though, no choice in the matter, only collapsed once

and luckily I was in a cage which caught the bar on the way down.

I'm training with Captain Chris soon so will make sure its legs day and see exactly

what I've got in there.


----------



## TH0R (Aug 15, 2007)

dc55 said:


> I didnt think I had 220 in me, and then Joe made me squat 245 tripples...purely because I had no worrys about if I failed!! :cool2:


Your lucky having such a good bloke to spot yer.

Will have to think about whether to stop or not, will get some more advice from

the guru

Cheers Dave


----------



## dmcc (Nov 25, 2007)

Conversely, my body loves the orals and I've run them throughout with no problems. Different people just react differently.


----------



## TH0R (Aug 15, 2007)

dc55 said:


> You be the person I was on about then.....LOL


I would never have guessed:rolleyes:

Why has Joe been banned??


----------



## dmcc (Nov 25, 2007)

dc55 said:


> You be the person I was on about then.....LOL


I honestly missed that bit of your post!!!

Oh and no gyno, no bloating... maybe it's all fake.


----------



## winger (Jul 26, 2003)

Bump for the old geezer. :whistling:


----------



## TH0R (Aug 15, 2007)

Much needed day off today, am thinking whether I should give up the orals as my back was

hurting at work today.

Anyway gonna post todays diet which is the same every day except Saturdays when I eat

anything and even drink beer!!!!

Meal 1 180g Mackerel, 4 slices Wholemeal toast, 1 coffee with half sugar

Meal 2 200g chicken, 80g wholemeal Basmati rice

Meal 3 200g chicken, 80g wholemeal Basmati rice

Meal 4 50g Whey, apple and pear

Meal 5 Prawn Curry with rice

Meal 6 Quark, honey, almonds, mixed berries

Meal 7 50g Casein, tbsp EVOO

Meal 8 3 slices wholemeal toast, just a snack for the night sleep

Plus I've drunk 6 litres of water but recently I've been drinking 4x2L bottles a day

I've noticed possible first signs of gyno so I'll be starting the Aromasin tomorrow

and also going to start HCG as of this weekend. Just to keep the little boys happy, although

they haven't been too bad upto now.

My Mums doing ace in hospital, she's the star patient, there talking about letting her home

in a couple of weeks which would be great:thumb:


----------



## winger (Jul 26, 2003)

Nice to see your doing well, except the gyno of course.

Tel, how old is your Mum?


----------



## TH0R (Aug 15, 2007)

75 mate, she's really almost her old self apart from left arm and leg, and there improving daily


----------



## winger (Jul 26, 2003)

tel3563 said:


> 75 mate, she's really almost her old self apart from left arm and leg, and there improving daily


Glad to hear it. It's nice to hear you still have a Mum, mine died at 73 years old about 5 years ago. It makes Mothers day a bit rough.

Tel your a good man!


----------



## TH0R (Aug 15, 2007)

winger said:


> Glad to hear it. It's nice to hear you still have a Mum, mine died at 73 years old about 5 years ago. It makes Mothers day a bit rough.
> 
> Tel your a good man!


Gimme some hetro man love big guy:wub:


----------



## winger (Jul 26, 2003)

tel3563 said:


> Gimme some hetro man love big guy:wub:


Again? Give me another 20 minutes while I build back up my jizz. :beer:


----------



## TH0R (Aug 15, 2007)

winger said:


> Again? Give me another 20 minutes while I build back up my jizz. :beer:


I'll be there on the 2nd, time already booked off work:thumb:

Should give you more time to build up your bank:lol:


----------



## winger (Jul 26, 2003)

tel3563 said:


> I'll be there on the 2nd, time already booked off work:thumb:
> 
> Should give you more time to build up your bank:lol:


I think I will save myself for the 2nd, that way when I come you all better step back. :beer:


----------



## TH0R (Aug 15, 2007)

Trained today, Back Bi's and Tris, plus a bit of abs as i couldn't fit them in at work:lol:

No point in even attempting DL's as back was bad before I started:rolleyes:

I have also decided to concentrate on slow reps with good form especially with back

Reversed Grip Bent over rows

30x15

50x12

70x7

70x4

had to give up as back was killing me :cursing:

Lying Bench DB Rows

27.5x12

27.5x12

27.5x12

HS Pull Downs

80x15

120x12

160x10

200x4

160x9

Wide grip cable rows

60x11

60x6

Had to stop as I got a torn muscle sensation in my pec, seems to be pretty tight

atm but hopefully will be ok for Sundays session.

Single arm French Press

17.5x10

17.5x10

17.5x9 12.5x6 10x4 Triple Dropset

Alternate DB Curl

15x10

15x10

15x10 12.5x4 10x3

Crunch Machine

75x15

75x13

75x12 60x6 Dropset

Seemed like a lot to do but it only took 50 mins and I now have an extra days rest:thumbup1:


----------



## Chris1 (Jul 23, 2008)

Good news about the Old girl Tel. Very chuffed for you mate


----------



## TH0R (Aug 15, 2007)

Chris1 said:


> Good news about the Old girl Tel. Very chuffed for you mate


Cheers Chris:thumbup1:

End of 4th week today, have weighed myself this morning and have LOST a few

pounds, I'm 15st 4lbs

I do look a bit leaner, taking my last orals today and then stopping them, going to

run the Tren and Test for 2, possibly 3 more weeks, then cruise for a while, on

what i'm unsure of yet.

Went to gym, leafy ain't been in touch so can only imagine he's changed his mind

about training with an old fella Just as well as I've been playing looksy with

a bird from the gym today, I could of shagged her there and then tbh as I was

feeling horny as fcuk, but I just slinked away in the end:whistling:

Trained Chest, Shoulders and abs, RC feeling very rough at the moment, plus

elbows and arms are seizing up:lol: Can't blame lack of sleep as I've had loads

Fri and Sat, first time ever tucked up in bed before 11 on a sat night, fvcking sad bastard I am. Anyways, strength gains not really noticable this week 

Bench

60x10

100x4

115x6

120x4 failed on 5th, luckily had spotter

130x0:lol:failed miserably

110x6

Incline DB Press

35x10

35x10

35x9

Weighted Dips

15x10

15x6:confused1: Less than last week, put it down to shoulders and tri's hurting

15x6

Overhead Machne Press, just went light on this plus I never normally go on it.

30x10

35x9

40x8

30x6 felt like shoulder was going to pull off socket so stopped

Cable 1 arm Lateral raise

15x14

15x12

15x12 10x7 5x6:lol:

Cable Rope Crunch

95x20

95x14

95x12

Workout lasted just over 1hr, still behind my target time of 45mins.


----------



## dmcc (Nov 25, 2007)

Tren is a bastard for drying joints. Are you on fish oils and glucosamine, etc?


----------



## TH0R (Aug 15, 2007)

Yes Darren, taking 10g fish oils pday, glucosamine and also cissus. I don't think my age is

helping plus don't forget I've lead a pretty active sporting life for about 35 years, not grumbling

as I wouldn't swap any of it, but it takes its toll in the end

Your training seems to go from strength to strength (pardon the pun), chuffed for you mate


----------



## dmcc (Nov 25, 2007)

Might need to up the dose Tel.


----------



## Kezz (Sep 3, 2007)

yup my joints are the same now!!! just dont train super heavy and they shouldnt get any worse.... medium to heavy with good form blah blah you know the score!!


----------



## TH0R (Aug 15, 2007)

dmcc said:


> Might need to up the dose Tel.


What of, Tren or fish oil



Kezz said:


> yup my joints are the same now!!! just dont train super heavy and they shouldnt get any worse.... medium to heavy with good form blah blah you know the score!!


Cheers Kezz, shoulders and arms are the worst, starting to think of a higher rep

regime for a change, to give my body a bit of rest.

Started week 5 today, have gone down to 15st 4lbs, but thats still 7lbs heavier

than when I first started and I'm deffo leaner:thumbup1:

Some people think I'm not feeding enough cals into my body but I'm not too

sure, when I eat the 4k+ cals all I seem to gain is fat, so I'm gonna stick with

what I'm eating for now.

I'm still of the opinion that because I was natty for so long, and built more or

less to my natty potential, that when you go on AAS the affects aren't as startling

as some young buck who jumps on before reaching there upper limits, I'm happy

with the way I look atm, I will try & post an update pic tonight, although I won't be

pumped as I'm on a rest day:rolleyes: Still a bit busy so may not have time:whistling:

BTW I stopped the orals today, seems to have killed the back pain stone dead:confused1:

Have actually managed a days work without moaning:laugh:


----------



## TH0R (Aug 15, 2007)

tel3563 said:


> Some people think I'm not feeding enough cals into my body but I'm not too
> 
> sure, when I eat the 4k+ cals all I seem to gain is fat, so I'm gonna stick with
> 
> what I'm eating for now.


Just re-checked my macro's and I'm eating more cals than I thought

Cals 4150 Fats 137.5 Carbs 359.5 Protein 368


----------



## Chris1 (Jul 23, 2008)

I wish I could manage to eat all that. I struggle with 2 meals day.

I think it's because other than the gym I don't have a very active life so I don't work up an appetite.


----------



## TH0R (Aug 15, 2007)

Forgot to post other day, did legs blah blah

Today I felt energized in the gym for the first time in ages:thumbup1: Extra day off

is working I'd say, although I've dropped a couple of pounds down to 15st 6lbs, although

I weigh 15-11 on a night:confused1:

Did Back, Tri's and quick abs

No point in attempting DL's, rack pulls or BO rows as back was not good. I also thought

I'd do random weights again as last time I noticed a real difference, in a good way

1 arm DB BO row Knee on bench

50x10

60x7

50x9

60x6

HS High Pull Down

180x7

140x12

180x6

140x11

Wide grip Cable rows

80x8

60x12

85x6

60x11

CG Bench

80x8

90x7

100x3 Right, had more in me but as I completed 3rd rep, my wrist gave way:confused1:

The weight never came crashing down but it came down onto my chest/neck.

A lad lifted it off me but I felt embarrassed as he probably thought I was normal

benching:laugh: although I told him approx 12 times it was a 150mm grip bench:cool2:

80x6

V Handle push downs

90x12

100x8

80x10

100x5 75x4 50x4 Triple Dropset

Tris were fried and pumped:thumbup1:

Rope Crunches

100x18

100x13

100x12 75x12 Dropset

Ace workout, felt great afterwards, went to see my mum and she's looking ace

as well:thumb:


----------



## Chris1 (Jul 23, 2008)

Good news on your mam big guy......

......shame about bailing the CGBP


----------



## TH0R (Aug 15, 2007)

Chris1 said:


> Good news on your mam big guy......
> 
> ......shame about bailing the CGBP


What can I say, I'm limp wristed:lol:


----------



## Chris1 (Jul 23, 2008)

Finally, I've scored


----------



## TH0R (Aug 15, 2007)

Just taken update pics but can't find the lead for the computer:cursing:

Anyways, off to gym to train Chest:thumbup1:

Weighed in at 15-5 this morning.

Feel like upping the Tren a little for 2 weeks to see what I get, will 2 weeks at

400mg instead of 200 make a difference?

Maybe up the Test as well, currently taking 600mg, upto 900 for 2 weeks, any thoughts?

Have started taking the correct dosage of Clen/T3 now, was only taking half of

what I should of:rolleyes:

Will be interested to see how my lifts are today, will report back later, would love

a 1RM of 130 on bench, doesn't sound much does it:cursing:


----------



## winger (Jul 26, 2003)

tel3563 said:


> would love
> 
> a 1RM of 130 on bench, doesn't sound much does it:cursing:


When you convert it to lbs it sounds heavy.


----------



## dmcc (Nov 25, 2007)

Tel I was running 800/400, dc was on something like 700/350 and we found that was great. No need to overcomplicate things.


----------



## TH0R (Aug 15, 2007)

dmcc said:


> Tel I was running 800/400, dc was on something like 700/350 and we found that was great. No need to overcomplicate things.


So you wouldn't change for the last 2 weeks before I cruise:confused1:

Anyways, went to gym to find a tourist on the bench press:cursing:German as well, he

was lifting 50 kg and I thought he was warming up, so I asked if I could work in.

T1t said he'd be finished in 15 mins, then proceeded to only lift the 15kg either side

If I wasn't such a well balanced individual, I could of ripped him a new a55hole

Did Slight Incline DB press instead

Few warm up sets

40x10

45x6

45x6

45x6

Lying DB Pullover

50x9

45x9

50x7 I really love this exercise, always have, don't know why Probably because its hard

Weighted Dips leant forward

15x10

15x8

15x6

Cable flyes stood up for low chest and crossing right over at bottom

FST style, 7 sets 30 second intervals

25x10x7

Crunch Machine

70x20

70x11

70x10

I had to do these real quick as the gym was shutting:rolleyes:

Good workout, didn't do shoulders as I want to train them on there own as I

think they are lagging a bit, tbh I was also fooked:thumbup1:


----------



## dmcc (Nov 25, 2007)

Not really and not to the levels you're suggesting. I doubt you'd see much benefit, though I stand to be corrected.


----------



## TH0R (Aug 15, 2007)

dmcc said:


> Not really and not to the levels you're suggesting. I doubt you'd see much benefit, though I stand to be corrected.


No, i take your point mate, will leave as is till next time:whistling:

Saw the pre wo supplements, all I can say is "fvck me":lol: :lol:


----------



## TH0R (Aug 15, 2007)

Trained legs today

Squat

60x10

100x7

140x2

160x2

170x2:thumbup1: No spotter really got to me today, was fearing for my life, am certain

I could of got 180

140x7

140x6

140x6

SLDL's

120x10

120x10

120x10 Not much ache in back, well pleased

Seated calf raise

40x25

40x18

40x16

Unfortunately I won't be coming for wingers p1ss up, I've just booked 2 weeks

in carribean in 2 weeks:bounce: and its totally cleaned me out, plus I had a heavy spending day yesterday

at a pub:whistling:


----------



## winger (Jul 26, 2003)

tel3563 said:


> Unfortunately I won't be coming for wingers p1ss up, I've just booked 2 weeks
> 
> in carribean in 2 weeks:bounce: and its totally cleaned me out, plus I had a heavy spending day yesterday
> 
> at a pub:whistling:


Maybe next time then. You will be missed. I really wanted to meet you, you are one funny bloke.


----------



## TH0R (Aug 15, 2007)

dc55 said:


> Get some knee wraps and you'll do 200 easy


That actually reminded me that my knees don't hurt at all anymore, cissus is indeed

a wonder drug:thumb:

My back has been so much better since ceasing the orals as well, I hate to say

it but apart from a small shoulder niggle, everythings working correctly:cool2:

The fella who runs the gym is starting a legs clinic soon, I'm on fvcking holiday

for the first 2 weeks though,typical:rolleyes:


----------



## TH0R (Aug 15, 2007)

winger said:


> Maybe next time then. You will be missed. I really wanted to meet you, you are one funny bloke.


I sure wouldn't mind coming to California pretty soon, we were thinking about it

for next year, we could have a good old timers chat about things, without all the yoofs distracting us

I'll be there in spirit mate, sure I'll hear a few things about it, have fun big man:thumbup1:


----------



## winger (Jul 26, 2003)

tel3563 said:


> I sure wouldn't mind coming to California pretty soon, we were thinking about it
> 
> for next year, we could have a good old timers chat about things, without all the yoofs distracting us
> 
> I'll be there in spirit mate, sure I'll hear a few things about it, have fun big man:thumbup1:


Thanks Tel. If you ever do Disneyland in California, I am 5 minutes from it. Just throwing that out there.


----------



## TH0R (Aug 15, 2007)

Well instead of going to London I went to the gym yesterday, did shoulders, tri's and abs.

Sounds like you had a blast, will be coming to next one God willing

Seated DB Press

Warm up then

35x10

37.5x7

35x9

35x8 I can't get the 40's up on my own and no fvcker there looked strong enough to help:cursing:

Super sets of Lateral Raise and front raise with DB's, copied of Zeus:thumbup1: Do singles with each arm then both together, Killer:thumb:

Lateral Raise 10x6's

Front Raise 10x6's, had to move down to 7.5's after 1 set:lol:

Reverse Pec dec

56x15

63x11

56x12

Shoulders were proper killing:cool2:

Shrugs

120x20

120x16

120x12

EZ Handle Push Down

100x10 80x6 60x6 Triple DS

95x8 80x4 60x4 Triple DS

Cable Rope Crunches

100x18

100x13

100x11 80x8 Dropset Ouch:thumbup1:

Decent workout, have had week off work and feel well rested atm, gonna try

DL's tomorrow if back feels ok:bounce:


----------



## dmcc (Nov 25, 2007)

You'd be surprised Tel. Last week I had this little Polish guy spot me and he was fine. The problem in getting the 42's up was me - my tris were that shot that I just couldn't get the bells up properly.


----------



## TH0R (Aug 15, 2007)

Them Eastern European blokes are well strong, I could do with a training partner but I'd be concerned

they weren't as up for it as I, only decent TP I ever had was my bro, never missed a session,

never late, strong as fvck, twas a dream for a couple of years.

Haven't had many since then, ones I've had don't last long, missing legs day seems to be

a common occurence.

Might try and put a card up at the gym, most of the big guys seem teamed up and its always

difficult getting someone to fit in with your times.

Something else I don't like is it seems to take a fair bit longer with TP's


----------



## dmcc (Nov 25, 2007)

I find I go quicker sometimes! And the guy I was referring to is genuinely quite slim but he knows what he's doing. But that's what I like about my gym - nobody's ever afraid to ask for help or advice and people know what to do.


----------



## crazypaver1 (Nov 23, 2008)

good stuff man am going to follow this thread


----------



## TH0R (Aug 15, 2007)

dc55 said:


> god I hate those sh1tty bb'er workouts!!! All very gay.......
> 
> PMSL


 :lol:

I will correct this with DL's tomorrow and then go out drinking copious amounts

of alcohol as you do, this is the PL way isn't it:tongue:



crazypaver1 said:


> good stuff man am going to follow this thread


Nice to see another face in here and welcome, no gay bender talk like the "other" journals

Serious stuff only:whistling: :whistling:


----------



## TH0R (Aug 15, 2007)

dc55 said:


> If you really wanna do it like me then you'll have to go stupid heavy on weights and injure yourself, then go jab loads of AAS.....THEN go pub and get smashed and get loads of Burger King/KFC......and still look super awesome!!


Err pics please:whistling:

Will Macdonalds do:confused1:

2 weeks I jet off to brill AI resort in DR, been before and the food is extraordinary:thumb:

Think I may go on a bulking fortnight:cool2:


----------



## TH0R (Aug 15, 2007)

dc55 said:


> Pics...why? You want more [email protected] material?
> 
> Take my progress by my numbers b1tch....
> 
> Train a$$ off before hol then rest and eat like mad. You still trenning it up?


Another week or two to go:whistling:

Have started to gain weight again on wk 6, sure its work that fvcks me up, back

to 15-7 in morning, can be 16 on a night:eek:

Don't know if this is attributed to more rest days last couple of weeks or the

fact I've trained more this week with no work, or just coincidence:confused1:

Getting new camera for holiday, probably today, so will get good/bad reviews

later, if I can figure out how to work it at my age:laugh:


----------



## TH0R (Aug 15, 2007)

Fvck me, never knew you could get such a camera choice, so I passed and will get off internet

Did Back, tiny bit of bis and abs

DL's

60x6

100x3

140x3

160x3

180x1

140x8 Back seemed to cope OK but there were a few litte niggly pains. Not overey impressed

with weight but its just nice to do DL's now and again with my glass back

Pull ups palms facing

7

7

6

Incline Bench Lying DB Row

25x12

30x7

25x10

30x7

Straight Arm pull down

95x12

95x11

EZ Curl Narrow grip

60x6

60x6

Hanging Leg raise with DB

12.5x15

12.5x13

12.5x11


----------



## TH0R (Aug 15, 2007)

Hmm, bit dark and lonely in here

Did Chest today, went to gym at 11, nobody else in!!!! Marvellous, no spotters again

Flat Bench

60x10

100x4

110x2

120x2

125x1

127.5x1 Left it there, danger, quiet happy really as I'm sure I would of got 130

110x7

110x6

110x5

Decline DB Press

35x12

40x8

35x9

40x7

HS Incline Press

80x8

60x13

80x8

60x10

FST Pec Dec

56x10 7 sets, 30 sec intervals, fvcking well pumped after

Cable Rope Crunches

100x20

100x18

100x12 80x11 Dropset

Top workout, have lost a bit of weight again but still gaining a little strength, currently 15st-5lbs


----------



## TH0R (Aug 15, 2007)

dc55 said:


> Nice benching you old perv. Like the last 3 sets....18 reps of 110....NICE


Hey, less of the old:lol:

Shattered now


----------



## TH0R (Aug 15, 2007)

Legs today

Squat

Warm up

160x2, back felt a bit funny so decided to rep instead of going for the 180/190

140x7

140x7

140x6

Leg Press

160x10

200x6

160x9

Seated Leg Curl

91x10

98x7

91x9

Standing calf raise, full rom and held for 2 secs at top of stretch,ouch

150x14

150x12

150x9

Done, back a bit dodgy atm

Could tell I was back at work as i was knackered


----------



## TH0R (Aug 15, 2007)

Did shoulders, tri's and abs yesterday

Smiths Mil Press

W/up

60x10

80x2

60x8

70x3

60x6

Lateral Raise/Rev fly Super set

15x6/15x12

12.5x12/20x6

15x11/20x6 Struggled with bad shoulder pain on the laterals

Close Grip Bench

60x12

80x8

85x6

60x12 Bit nervous on these after other weeks wrist collapse, no spotter around

Rope Pulldowns

65x12

65x10 45x6 30x6 Dropsets

Cable Crunch

95x20

95x14

95x12 80x11 Dropset

Decent workout and also quick


----------



## TH0R (Aug 15, 2007)

Oh dear, like a ghost town in here, nobody interested in the old guy anymore:sad:

Well trained Chest Sunday, PB on bench:thumbup1:130x2, no spotter

Trained Legs today, squatted differently, 12 reppers at 125, 3 sets= Fvcked

Gonna do Shoulders tomorrow, last workout before holiday on Thursday:thumb:

14 days in 35 degrees, yaaah

On a downside, the inevitable happened today, I lost my job:thumbup1: I enjoyed

grabbing the bloke though, think he actually shat his pants:lol:

Not too concerned as things seem to be picking up in construction and I've been

offered a possible 9 months to a year running a site for an old colleague, fingers crossed:rolleyes:


----------



## dmcc (Nov 25, 2007)

Yes I'm lurking!

Well done on the PB but careful with no spotter. Nice milestone.

Sucks about the job but you weren't happy there anyway, and the future prospect looks good.


----------



## eric.s (Aug 19, 2009)

progress looking mint mate. wheres latest update pics?


----------



## TH0R (Aug 15, 2007)

dmcc said:


> Yes I'm lurking!
> 
> Well done on the PB but careful with no spotter. Nice milestone.
> 
> Sucks about the job but you weren't happy there anyway, and the future prospect looks good.


Cheers D:thumbup1:


----------



## TH0R (Aug 15, 2007)

I know I've been promising update pics for a while but my phone lead has gone awol, tried to

swap with sons phone with bluetooth, needless to say all went pear shaped:lol:

So I've just bought a Camera, and here's 3 cold pics just to prove I do sort of

train:whistling:

Excuse the unshaven face:rolleyes:

Try not to forget I'm 46:innocent:


----------



## winger (Jul 26, 2003)

Nice pics Tel. Those legs look very big and nice benching you stud!


----------



## TH0R (Aug 15, 2007)

winger said:


> Nice pics Tel. Those legs look very big and nice benching you stud!


Nice to hear from you mate, off away tomorrow myself:thumb:

Hope your good and all your party enjoyed the hols:thumbup1:


----------



## winger (Jul 26, 2003)

I had a great time on my vacation even though you weren't there. 

Have fun on your vacation big daddy.


----------



## TH0R (Aug 15, 2007)

One last workout before hols

Did Back, Shoulders and a bit of bis and abs, was a bit bodybuilding as Dave would say.......

Rack Lifts, weight only 125mm from floor so well below knee, well dodgy because of hols

I like living dangerously:rolleyes:

140x5

180x3

200x1

180x3

160x5

Pull ups donts seem to progress much with these:confused1:

9

7

5

DB seated Press

32.5x10

32.5x10

32.5x8

Standing Lateral Raise

17.5x9

20x7

17.5x8 12.5x4 10x4 Triple

Bit of bis and abs

Hot chick in gym never looked my way once, biatch:cursing:


----------



## dmcc (Nov 25, 2007)

Nice legs indeed Tel, and you look better at 46 than a hell of a lot of men 20 years your junior.

Enjoy the hols.


----------



## TH0R (Aug 15, 2007)

dmcc said:


> Nice legs indeed Tel, and you look better at 46 than a hell of a lot of men 20 years your junior.
> 
> Enjoy the hols.


Cheers Big D


----------



## Chris1 (Jul 23, 2008)

Have a great time fella, I promised myself a de-load week next week but looking at your numbers I'd better not back off.

Good pics as well mate, looking in waaay better shape than me.

I'll be getting pics up tonight hopefully.


----------



## TH0R (Aug 15, 2007)

Chris1 said:


> Have a great time fella, I promised myself a de-load week next week but looking at your numbers I'd better not back off.
> 
> Good pics as well mate, looking in waaay better shape than me.
> 
> I'll be getting pics up tonight hopefully.


Cheers mate, not long now, just loading up the Ipod

I am gonna do a little training there as the gym is pretty good, nothing flash though.

Probably high reps and bedroom cardio:lol:


----------



## TH0R (Aug 15, 2007)

Back from holiday

Can't explain how good it was, fantabulous, best hol I've ever had, had 1 small problem with

a fvcking dick Yank, no offence wings and hacks, but God he was soooooooo annoying I just

had to put him in his place  Enough said

Actually hit a PB on bench out there, 140 for 2, great guy in gym, experienced and I felt

comfortable with him spotting me.

Cruising on 300mg pwk for a while now, got to concentrate on getting my business

back up and running ASAP

Was thinking of trying some of the Mike Mentzer stuff, used to like pre exhaust

but have read negative vibes about it for a long time now, any thoughts anyone.

Also most of his stuff is near impossible without a training partner so anyone know

any way round that apart from the obvious, get a training partner:laugh:

Will post in main forum for clues

Cheers all, can't wait to hit my own gym tomorrow:thumbup1:

Will bang some pics up of hol soon, got some good one's of the Mrs, oh and we've

decided to get married after 32 years, although I'm still not sure she's the one:lol:


----------



## dmcc (Nov 25, 2007)

Bench PB - Congrats!

Marriage - Double congrats! Though I thought she'd already made an honest man of you!


----------



## TH0R (Aug 15, 2007)

dmcc said:


> Bench PB - Congrats!
> 
> Marriage - Double congrats! Though I thought she'd already made an honest man of you!


Nah mate, she's been trying for years, finally caved in under immense pressure from

some people we met on hols and a few gallons of Champagne and Tequila, she's

a great Lady though, but like all, we've had our ups and downs.

It will also cheer my Mum up no end:thumb:


----------



## winger (Jul 26, 2003)

Welcome home and congrats on the pb on bench, nice old man..lol

Looking forward to the pics, your avatar looks good Tel!


----------



## TH0R (Aug 15, 2007)

winger said:


> Welcome home and congrats on the pb on bench, nice old man..lol
> 
> Looking forward to the pics, your avatar looks good Tel!


So does yours winger mate:lol:

Met some Americans over there, they recommended California for a holiday

Giving it some thought mate, have done Florida 4 times so Disneyland doesn't appeal

too much, any recommendations?? Just me and the Mrs, in fact I could stay at

Hacks and she could stay at yours, on second thoughts maybe we'll both stay

at Hacks:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## winger (Jul 26, 2003)

tel3563 said:


> So does yours winger mate:lol:
> 
> Met some Americans over there, they recommended California for a holiday
> 
> ...


California is the best state in the U.S. in my opinion. I would go to Las Vegas Nevada if you can, that place is pretty fun, plus your money is almost twice what our money is so you wont actually spend as much as you think.

The Colorado river on the California side is very fun too.


----------



## leafman (Feb 8, 2009)

Marriage, holidays, grabin ur boss by throat and tren hmmmmm things looking good for u at min big man lol. Will defo try getting over for a session tel, giz a couple of weeks. Iv seen the light mate training is gona resume as normal from now on and starting a lil blast tomoz to giv meself some extra motivation :whistling:

Nice pics aswell tel good avy :thumbup1:


----------



## TH0R (Aug 15, 2007)

Trained Chest/4arms/abs yesterday, in line with others am trying a slightly different approach, not going

under 8 reps if I can help it

Flat Bench

100x11

100x8

100x8

100x8 Thought I'd do better tbh but will see how it progresses

Incl DB Press

32.5x9

32.5x9

32.5x9

Body Weight Dips

14

12

12

FST Pec Dec

56x10 for 6 sets

56x15 Last set, started with not enough weight

Reverse Curl

25x20

25x16

25x12

Cable Rope Crunch

95x20

95x16

95x15

Cradle Crunch

35

32

31

Very enjoyable workout, was cramping up with the pump and it was very painful

but I kinda liked it:laugh:

For some reason I can't upload any pics, keep getting an error message, they

are Jpeg and are all around 500kb, so I don't know what the problem is??


----------



## TH0R (Aug 15, 2007)

leafman said:


> Marriage, holidays, grabin ur boss by throat and tren hmmmmm things looking good for u at min big man lol. Will defo try getting over for a session tel, giz a couple of weeks. Iv seen the light mate training is gona resume as normal from now on and starting a lil blast tomoz to giv meself some extra motivation :whistling:
> 
> Nice pics aswell tel good avy :thumbup1:


I wish I could grow up, it was so fvcking childish and I need to be able to communicate

a little better without resorting to violence, its my biggest problem but I'm determined

to beat it, I am a lot better than I used to be, I used to be almost Robsta like:lol:

I did have a lot on my mind but I'm still ashamed:rolleyes: (but not sorry)


----------



## winger (Jul 26, 2003)

Tel are your pics bigger than 800x600?


----------



## TH0R (Aug 15, 2007)

Managed to upload after editing all to under 500kb, is this a requirement now??

I believe you have to click the pics to get a bigger version, must save on server

space or something:confused1:


----------



## winger (Jul 26, 2003)

Nice pic Tel. Looking good. That goes for the Mrs. too.


----------



## dmcc (Nov 25, 2007)

Tel mate you are looking fiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiine :wub:


----------



## Guest (Oct 6, 2009)

Looking good mate!


----------



## TH0R (Aug 15, 2007)

winger said:


> Nice pic Tel. Looking good. That goes for the Mrs. too.





dmcc said:


> Tel mate you are looking fiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiine :wub:





dan05 said:


> Looking good mate!


Cheers guys, hope you didn't mind the headshot:lol:


----------



## Rob68 (Sep 16, 2008)

tel3563 said:


> Cheers guys, hope you didn't mind the headshot:lol:


looking great there tel....how tall are you?..you look about 8ft... :lol:


----------



## TH0R (Aug 15, 2007)

RJ68 said:


> looking great there tel....how tall are you?..you look about 8ft... :lol:


That photo is a bit weird, Mrs is 5-6 and I'm 5-10.5 although she had flat shoes

on and I had my fashionable Cuban heel shoes on

Plus the bridge is still sloping up towards me I think.

I have some photo's where we aren't looking very good at all as we're absolutely

smashed:lol:


----------



## Rob68 (Sep 16, 2008)

tel3563 said:


> That photo is a bit weird, Mrs is 5-6 and I'm 5-10.5 although she had flat shoes
> 
> on and I had my fashionable *stilletoe* heel shoes on
> 
> ...


ah i see.... :lol:


----------



## TH0R (Aug 15, 2007)

Trained Legs today, although not calves

Squat

Warm up then

110x13

120x12

130x9

120x10 Shattered

Tried SLDL but back wasn't having it

FST Leg Extensions

30x9

30x8

25x9

25x8

20x10

20x10

20x9

Leg Curl

77x14

84x12

84x12

84x10

Nice and short, legs still wobbly:thumb:


----------



## leafman (Feb 8, 2009)

Nice pics tel, for some reason this new press and make the picture go big thing, dont really work for me lol. One out of 4 worked but least it was the shot of u looking 10 foot :thumbup1: Missus looks fine ill say no more :whistling:


----------



## winger (Jul 26, 2003)

Damn old man you have lots of distinguishing Grey hair..lol

Do the curtains match the drapes? :lol:


----------



## jw007 (Apr 12, 2007)

Both look very good mate 

Nice beach:whistling:


----------



## TH0R (Aug 15, 2007)

jw007 said:


> Both look very good mate
> 
> Nice beach:whistling:


Always nice to get a visit from the Royal Family:thumb: Cheers J


----------



## TH0R (Aug 15, 2007)

My fvcking legs are shot to pieces, I can hardly walk, its ace:thumb:


----------



## TH0R (Aug 15, 2007)

Trained Shoulder/Tri's/Abs

Seated DB Press

25x14

30x10

30x8

30x8

Superset Alternate Front Raise, Alternate lateral Raise, Front Raise, Lateral Raise

10x6 10x6 10x12 10x4

10x6 10x6 10x8 10x4

10x6 10x6 10x3 10x4

Reverse Flyes

15x17

20x12

20x12

EZ Skull Crushers

50x14

55x11

55x8

Rope push down

55x12

55x12

55x10

Crunch Machine

70x16

70x15

70x11

Average workout


----------



## leafman (Feb 8, 2009)

Looking at ur work out makes me wanna get back to a proper gym. Training at home at min and just sticking to basic stuff. Deads, flat bench, seated shoulder press, bent over rows and stuff. Im thinking i need to get back to a gym tho  Ive got enougth weight at home to keep things heavy but lack bit of motivation i think.

Anyway nice work out tel :thumbup1:


----------



## winger (Jul 26, 2003)

leafman said:


> Looking at ur work out makes me wanna get back to a proper gym. Training at home at min and just sticking to basic stuff. Deads, flat bench, seated shoulder press, bent over rows and stuff. Im thinking i need to get back to a gym tho  Ive got enougth weight at home to keep things heavy but lack bit of motivation i think.
> 
> Anyway nice work out tel :thumbup1:


You can not go wrong with the basics, get a workout partner that is motivated and doing about the same weight as you.

Tel, you should be stronger on DB military press, now step up!


----------



## TH0R (Aug 15, 2007)

winger said:


> You can not go wrong with the basics, get a workout partner that is motivated and doing about the same weight as you.
> 
> *Tel, you should be stronger on DB military press, now step up!*


Well I couldn't get any more reps out:rolleyes:

I would love to have a training partner but good ones are as rare as rocking horse sh1te.

Anyways, Back/Bi's last night, did DL's which is always a massive bonus for me and my

glass back, no significant pains although it was creaking a bit:whistling:

DL's

warm up

180x3

200x1

180x3

140x6 didn't overley stress but much doms this morning

reverse grip bent over rows

60x12

60x12

60x12

Pull ups, Palms facing

7

6

4?? I know its 3rd exercise but strength falling on these, I've never progressed much on these for some reason:confused1:

HS seated row

60x11

60x10

60x9

EZ Curl

50x12

50x11

50x10

straight bar cable curl

45x15

50x12

enjoyed the workout and the high reps are deffo agreeing with most muscle parts,

especially chest as I see it developing more:thumbup1:

Off to play golf this avvy for the first time in 5 weeks, should be fun :lol:


----------



## winger (Jul 26, 2003)

Nice dead lifting, you got strong fast on those.


----------



## Jem (Mar 5, 2009)

Right tel just checking we are in sync, I did my back and bis today & I was suitably jellified tar muchly x


----------



## Chris1 (Jul 23, 2008)

Nice deads big fella.

Mucho jealous. Enjoy your golf as well.

I suck, but if you ever fancy a game we have a nice course up our way and a nice double bed at mine if you're ever around!


----------



## dmcc (Nov 25, 2007)

Is that a PB for you Tel? Good that your back held out!


----------



## TH0R (Aug 15, 2007)

winger said:


> Nice dead lifting, you got strong fast on those.


*Not really mate, muscle memory I'd say, from when I was younger but all good*

*
wont be doing them next week as back was fooked 36 hours later*

*
*



Jem said:


> Right tel just checking we are in sync, I did my back and bis today & I was suitably jellified tar muchly x


*Jem, was supposed to do Chest yesterday but I've been a little ill with *

*
a stomach virus infection thing, or possibly food poisoining, bit better today *

*
so will do Chest today:thumbup1:*

*
*



Chris1 said:


> Nice deads big fella.
> 
> Mucho jealous. Enjoy your golf as well.
> 
> *I suck*, but if you ever fancy a game we have a nice course up our way and a *nice double bed at mine* if you're ever around!


*Eerrmm, might pass on that one mate:lol: Or maybe not:whistling:*



dmcc said:


> Is that a PB for you Tel? Good that your back held out!


*Yay, it is for the last few years, didn't really realise, did suffer with it but not*

*
sure as it might of been golf, played sh1t but objective achieved as I got 0.1*

*
back so my handicap went up for the winter:thumbup1:*


----------



## Jem (Mar 5, 2009)

tel3563 said:


> *Jem, was supposed to do Chest yesterday but I've been a little ill with **a stomach virus infection thing, or possibly food poisoining, bit better today **so will do Chest today:thumbup1:*


Glad you are feeling better, nasty stuff that !

Cool we are singing from the same hymn sheet then  we can compare and contrast my feeble weights with yours.

Oh like the pics too - you make a nice couple :thumb: I bet I know who the boss is too x


----------



## TH0R (Aug 15, 2007)

Jem said:


> Glad you are feeling better, nasty stuff that !
> 
> Cool we are singing from the same hymn sheet then  we can compare and contrast my feeble weights with yours.
> 
> Oh like the pics too - you make a nice couple :thumb: I bet I know who the boss is too x


Errm just PM'd you, chest only you minx, don't start changing it on day 2:lol:


----------



## TH0R (Aug 15, 2007)

Not a bad workout, did chest and abs, only thing was I got the worst cramps

in my abs ever, I was creased over after doing crunches, I'd jumped up rather fast

as I thought a sassy lass was saying hello to me, she wasn't, she was talking to her

bf behind me:rolleyes:

Bench

100x12 1 more than last week

100x8

100x7

100x5 2 less than last week:confused1:

DB Incl Press

32.5x12 3 more than last week

32.5x10 1 more

32.5x10 1 more

Dips with 10kg weight

13

8

7

Flat Fly FST

20x10

17.5x10

15x10 5 further sets, was mega pumped:thumbup1:

Cradle Crunch

50

50

40

Did a few wrist curls as I had 10 mins to kill


----------



## T.F. (Aug 28, 2008)

Good lifting Tel, i like the 200kg dead, i'm aiming for that myself in the not too distant future, hopefully!


----------



## TH0R (Aug 15, 2007)

TBH tim, deadlifting anything is a bonus for me, my back is totally fooked mate, have to be

very careful, so you should outdo me very quickly


----------



## Jem (Mar 5, 2009)

pmsl re sassy girlie ! ah that's so cute of you to admit it as well ... or sad ?

How many sets of flyes ? Am I reading this all wrong ? why did I do just 3 pray tell, tel ?


----------



## TH0R (Aug 15, 2007)

Jem said:


> pmsl re sassy girlie ! ah that's so cute of you to admit it as well ... or sad ? *Honesty has always been my policy gorgeous*
> 
> How many sets of flyes ? Am I reading this all wrong ? why did I do just 3 pray tell, tel ? *Coz I'm Tarzan and your Jane*


Jem you could have a go at FST in the future, but for now lets just try and get

your lifts going in the correct direction:thumbup1:


----------



## leafman (Feb 8, 2009)

200k deadlift :thumbup1: Glad ur finally deadlifting tel and back is holding out. Hope things are well mate.


----------



## TH0R (Aug 15, 2007)

leafman said:


> 200k deadlift :thumbup1: Glad ur finally deadlifting tel and back is holding out. Hope things are well mate.


Cheers Leafy, same to you mate, was reading your journal earlier on, meant to

comment about the leg training:whistling:


----------



## leafman (Feb 8, 2009)

tel3563 said:


> Cheers Leafy, same to you mate, was reading your journal earlier on, meant to
> 
> comment about the leg training:whistling:


Tbh tel not sure what i can do for legs with what i have :lol: Any ideas :whistling:


----------



## winger (Jul 26, 2003)

leafman said:


> Tbh tel not sure what i can do for legs with what i have :lol: Any ideas :whistling:


Squats, any more hard questions? :whistling:

I don't care who chimes in, squats build the biggest strongest legs of any exercise and they produce more natural growth hormones and testosterone of any exercise. <---did he just say that?

Some say squats are the best exercise there is. Now who some is I don't know, but winger says squats are the best so that and a few bucks can buy a pint of light beer lol. :beer:


----------



## TH0R (Aug 15, 2007)

winger said:


> Squats, any more hard questions? :whistling:
> 
> I don't care who chimes in, squats build the biggest strongest legs of any exercise and they produce more natural growth hormones and testosterone of any exercise. <---did he just say that?
> 
> Some say squats are the best exercise there is. Now who some is I don't know, but winger says squats are the best so that and a few bucks can buy a pint of light beer lol. :beer:


To be fair Winger, the lad ain't got a squat stand, I have an old bench gathering

dust and rust in my garage, it has a squat stand on it but you have to put weight

on the front seat to stop it toppling over. It wont take much weight but it is

better than nothing, its yours if you can get to my house to collect it, or I could

take it to my gym if you ever come to train there:whistling:

Not sure if it will fit in a car but will try it out later.

I'm possibly going to train with my son in the next two weeks at Virgin in Leeds,

so could drop it off then, as long as I don't get my alloy wheels nicked when

we're carrying it out:lol:


----------



## Jem (Mar 5, 2009)

tel3563 said:


> Jem you could have a go at FST in the future, but for now lets just try and get
> 
> your lifts going in the correct direction:thumbup1:


 :lol: Ok Tarzan, don't go ape, just checking :tongue:


----------



## TH0R (Aug 15, 2007)

Jem said:


> :lol: Ok Tarzan, don't go ape, just checking :tongue:


 :lol: :lol:

You bring out the beast in me:rolleyes:


----------



## winger (Jul 26, 2003)

tel3563 said:


> :lol: :lol:
> 
> You bring out the beast in me:rolleyes:


Maybe it is that awesome avatar she has. :whistling:


----------



## leafman (Feb 8, 2009)

winger said:


> Squats, any more hard questions? :whistling:
> 
> I don't care who chimes in, squats build the biggest strongest legs of any exercise and they produce more natural growth hormones and testosterone of any exercise. <---did he just say that?
> 
> Some say squats are the best exercise there is. Now who some is I don't know, but winger says squats are the best so that and a few bucks can buy a pint of light beer lol. :beer:


I agree buddy :thumbup1: I used to do squats but at minute having to make do with what i have at home. Got a bar, 130k in weight in metal plates, bench and stand for bench press and leg extension thing that ill start using. I have dumbells buit cant really get them that heavy. Just makin do for now wont b for ever thow mate :beer:

Tel...

Looks like ill have to come for training session then buddy  . When is good for you? Any chance of making it at a time to suite my ex, as she will be bringing me over in car. She can just sit in a cafe or go round shops or somat. Yea mate ill take u up on that offer mate if its not in use saquat stamnd i mean. I have enougth weight to weigh it down, and i could pic it up mate , got a people carrier thing should fit in there.

Ill drop a pm later tel to organize a sesh, really wanna good session. Will be good to see how far u are from me too  Were is this gym in leeds ur goin to?I dont kno none in leeds, i used to just go to local err communtity centre type thing. Had everything i needed. If u want a tag along when u go to leeds let me kno :lol: Oh and leeds is sound mate ur alloys will be fine :lol: Ill leave them well alone :lol: :whistling: Speak soon big man and thanks :thumb:


----------



## TH0R (Aug 15, 2007)

leafman said:


> I agree buddy :thumbup1: I used to do squats but at minute having to make do with what i have at home. Got a bar, 130k in weight in metal plates, bench and stand for bench press and leg extension thing that ill start using. I have dumbells buit cant really get them that heavy. Just makin do for now wont b for ever thow mate :beer:
> 
> Tel...
> 
> ...


PM me a suitable day/time and I'll get back to you:thumbup1:

He trains at Virgin, presume its in middle of Leeds, he's got me a free pass organised

for sometime in the next couple of weeks


----------



## Jem (Mar 5, 2009)

tel3563 said:


> :lol: :lol:
> 
> You bring out the beast in me:rolleyes:





winger said:


> Maybe it is that awesome avatar she has. :whistling:


Thanks you big men :laugh:. Perhaps it gives the wrong impression - maybe my vid will put you off

I am baaack Tel - and I recorded it !


----------



## TH0R (Aug 15, 2007)

Jem said:


> Thanks you big men :laugh:. Perhaps it gives the wrong impression - maybe my vid will put you off
> 
> I am baaack Tel - *and I recorded it !*


good girl:thumbup1:, will have a looksy in a mo

trained legs today

Squat

110x14

120x12

120x11

120x10 Back felt super strong, not a twinge, sure dl's are doing it some good:thumb:

FST Leg Extensions

3 sets 25x10

4 sets 20x10

Leg Curl

84x12

84x12

84x12

Seated Calf Raise

40x20

50x15

50x12

Hanging leg raise with DB between feet

12.5x13

12.5x11

12.5x10 bw x8 dropset

This workout was the hardest on my legs for a long time, I couldn't walk for a

good while, I'm loving the high reps/strict form tbh, makes a massive change

from the lower reps I've been doing for so long:thumb:


----------



## TH0R (Aug 15, 2007)

shoulders today, the gym is getting really busy for some reason, its getting difficult

to make sure you can do the exercises you want, we only have 3 benches and a

smiths plus a bench press, I do manage though, most will make way for an old timer so its

not too difficult

New eye candy in gym today, bit more mature but still nice:thumb: gave her a smile

and got it returned :thumbup1:

right

DB seated press, after wingers remarks I upped my game on this

30x13

32.5x12

32.5x9

32.5x9

Single arm Lateral Raise, slow up and down

15x12

15x12

15x12

Reverse Pec dec (after watching TS's video on Chris Cook)

56x18

63x12

63x11

BB Shrugs forgot my straps:cursing:

100x15

100x10 Grip fvcked

100x12 My grip is horrendous, but does it really matter??

EZ skull crushers

55x13

55x10

55x8

Reverse grip cable push down, as in gripping underneath the handles

45x15

50x11

No time for abs but will make up tomorrow

Loved the workout:thumb:

Been a few ppl have now mentioned how well/big I look, just trying

to keep a lid on it, I'm naturally a quiet guy:whistling:

Have been trying to keep protein down a little after Provs thread, plus been drinking

only 3L of water pd instead of the usual 5 or 6, I'm probably eating a meal less

than normal, feel pretty good on it, only early days though.

Oh, I've upped the water back up to 5L as I thought I was getting bloated look.


----------



## T.F. (Aug 28, 2008)

Good lifting big man :thumbup1:

Good work on the eye candy too


----------



## Chris1 (Jul 23, 2008)

Nice one Tel :thumb:


----------



## TH0R (Aug 15, 2007)

T.F. said:


> Good lifting big man :thumbup1:
> 
> Good work on the eye candy too





Chris1 said:


> Nice one Tel :thumb:


Cheers boys:thumbup1:

How ya feeling SuperChris, any euphoria yet:bounce:


----------



## Chris1 (Jul 23, 2008)

I feel fecking awesome Tel. Physically and mentally.

I am guessing it is just Placebo so soon but it feels great!!!

Lets see how chest and Tri's goes tomorrow :thumb:


----------



## winger (Jul 26, 2003)

tel3563 said:


> Have been trying to keep protein down a little after Provs thread, plus been drinking


So when you say protein down is that meaning upping or lowering protein, sorry for the rock statement. Yo Adrian, I could have been somebody. lol

Now the drinking part is more JW. :lol:

So between JW and Prodiver it looks like you have everything covered..lol:beer:


----------



## Gent (Feb 5, 2009)

Jesus Tel. I didn't recognise you!

You looked good before, but you look amazing now.

:inspired:

:thumb:


----------



## TH0R (Aug 15, 2007)

winger said:


> So when you say protein down is that meaning upping or lowering protein, sorry for the rock statement. Yo Adrian, I could have been somebody. lol
> 
> Now the drinking part is more JW. :lol:
> 
> So between JW and Prodiver it looks like you have everything covered..lol:beer:


Lowering it mate, not a lot but not the 350g I was doing:rolleyes:

My weight has steadied and you can just about see abs, will see how it goes

Yes, some great guys on this site:thumb:

Love "Rocky", he was my inspiration as a boxer:cool2:, I could of been a contender:lol:


----------



## TH0R (Aug 15, 2007)

Gent said:


> Jesus Tel. I didn't recognise you!
> 
> You looked good before, but you look amazing now.
> 
> ...


Hi Gent, long time no hear, how you doing:thumbup1:

Cheers for the compliment mate


----------



## winger (Jul 26, 2003)

Tel you are looking very good but my but your only weakness that I can see is your narrow biceps. :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## TH0R (Aug 15, 2007)

winger said:


> Tel you are looking very good but my but your only weakness that I can see is your narrow biceps. :lol: :lol: :lol:


I wouldn't say only by a long chalk:lol: :lol:

Bastard:cursing:


----------



## TH0R (Aug 15, 2007)

Having trained shoulders yesterday it really tells when I have to do back today, must get back

to training chest on Sundays, then I can have a day off in between shoulders and back:thumbup1:

Really told on my deads  fvcking useless really

back bis and abs

DL's

warm ups then

180x3

190xFail:confused1:

180x3

fvcked up after this, was well p1ssed off at not getting the 190 off the floor??

reverse grip bent over rows

70x12

70x12

70x12

70x12 was pleased with these and was pumped, tried some fascia stretching

Pull ups palms facing

7

6

5

HS seated row

60x12

60x12

60x10

EZ curl

50x12

50x12

50x12

Standing Alternate DB curl with a twist

15x9 each side 10x8 dropset

15x8 10x6 dropset

crunch machine

70x22

70x16

70x12

cradle crunch from both sides and normal crunch (like 3 supersets hitting all abs)

35 each side 25 normal

32 22

apart from deads excellent workout, feel good and feel like i'm making progress

with every workout. Must say I'm looking forward to next blast but will probably

be after xmas, plus I'm skint atm:rolleyes:


----------



## winger (Jul 26, 2003)

Nice workout old man! :beer:


----------



## Guest (Oct 17, 2009)

tel3563 said:


> shoulders today, the gym is getting really busy for some reason, its getting difficult
> 
> to make sure you can do the exercises you want, we only have 3 benches and a
> 
> ...


Nice session Tel:thumbup1: You've got some strong shoulders yourself!!!


----------



## winger (Jul 26, 2003)

ZEUS said:


> Nice session Tel:thumbup1: You've got some strong shoulders yourself!!!


You really don't have to suck up for rep points mate. :whistling:


----------



## Guest (Oct 17, 2009)

winger said:


> You really don't have to suck up for rep points mate. :whistling:


i was being honest Wingman... now rep me beeeyatch


----------



## winger (Jul 26, 2003)

ZEUS said:


> i was being honest Wingman... now rep me beeeyatch


I know, I spoke out of jealousy. Reps on the way. To both of you old farts.


----------



## Guest (Oct 17, 2009)

winger said:


> I know, I spoke out of jealousy. Reps on the way. To both of you old farts.


 i may be an old fart but i have bigger balls than you!!:laugh: (not much bigger though)


----------



## winger (Jul 26, 2003)

ZEUS said:


> i may be an old fart but i have bigger balls than you!!:laugh: (not much bigger though)


You might, and that's after a 14 plus week cycle, winger goes to his special place and cries profuse-idly.


----------



## Guest (Oct 17, 2009)

winger said:


> You might, and that's after a 14 plus week cycle, winger goes to his special place and cries profuse-idly.


I am natural:whistling:

sorry for the hijack Tel


----------



## TH0R (Aug 15, 2007)

winger said:


> I know, I spoke out of jealousy. *Reps on the way.**To both of you old farts.*


 :whistling: :whistling: Waiting



ZEUS said:


> *I am natural:whistling:*
> 
> *
> *
> ...


Me too:whistling:

Hijack, hell, its nice to have the company:rolleyes:

Old guys are so yesterdays news:lol:


----------



## Chris1 (Jul 23, 2008)

Dirty ex-natty drive by


----------



## winger (Jul 26, 2003)

tel3563 said:


> Old guys are so yesterdays news:lol:


Literally.


----------



## Jem (Mar 5, 2009)

Yoo hooo I am back did you miss me Tarzan?

Hope you've been working hard


----------



## TH0R (Aug 15, 2007)

Jem said:


> Yoo hooo I am back did you miss me Tarzan?
> 
> Hope you've been working hard


extremely Jane

Glad your feeling plenty of Doms, can't wait for your improvements in the next few week:thumbup1:

I'm back to doing Chest tomorrow, didn't like the 2 days on the trot with shoulders

and back, I simply couldn't play golf today to save my life, not played that bad

for years, I was a laughing stock, but i was still looking good:thumb: :lol:

Beks is now on the trail but I'm having to tread carefully with her, she's vicious:laugh:

only kidding Beklet


----------



## Chris1 (Jul 23, 2008)

It's true mate.

But in a real nice way :whistling:


----------



## TH0R (Aug 15, 2007)

Chris1 said:


> It's true mate.
> 
> But in a real nice way :whistling:


Nice new avvy chris

Have you just won the lottery


----------



## Chris1 (Jul 23, 2008)

My Barbados wife-beater?

Been there a few times, it's like our local bar nowadays. Unfortunately only with work, although I mean work in the loosest sense of the word


----------



## Jem (Mar 5, 2009)

I think he was referring to how extremely happy you look ?


----------



## Jem (Mar 5, 2009)

tel3563 said:


> extremely Jane
> 
> Glad your feeling plenty of Doms, can't wait for your improvements in the next few week:thumbup1:
> 
> ...


So we are not in sync because you have moved the goalposts ? :confused1: How very unfair ...I would have been given a good old rollicking if it were me playing switcheroo :whistling:

So far, I am the only person playing by the rules that you instated 

I did back yesterday - what did you do ?

Today I was planning on doing chest - is this correct ?

Rather you than me boss Beks about - I thought I was feisty :thumb:


----------



## Chris1 (Jul 23, 2008)

I was concentrating. I can't multi-task for sh1t, that involves smiling and operating a camera!


----------



## Jem (Mar 5, 2009)

You look cute though - If I was stronger I might have fought Beks for you, but she is a better woman than I so I concede defeat

although you are a geordie too ...which makes you even cuter

have you heard about them moving the feckin brewery for broon ale to bloody yorkshire - WTF Chris ! It's just not cricket !


----------



## leafman (Feb 8, 2009)

A week today big man  Looking forward to it tel :thumbup1:


----------



## TH0R (Aug 15, 2007)

Was baby sitting Grandson last night, got 3 hours kip, so wasn't sure whether to go

to gym or not, but did:thumbup1: Cheat meal last night was huge, especially the

whole marks and spencers chocolate fudge cake I had with my Haagendaz Ice cream:thumb:

Anyways, chest and abs

Flat Bench

100x12

100x9

100x7

100x6 also did some fascia stretching with db's between sets, pretty tough as well:thumbup1:

Incline DB Press

32.5x12

32.5x12

32.5x10

Weighted dips

10kg weight

12

10

9

FST Cable Flat flyes

25x10

20x11

20x10

15x10 3 sets

10x12 Never done these on a bench with cables, was very similar to dbs imo, was

pumped after but I would say I get more pump from pec dec fst, will stick with

them for a few workouts.

Hanging Leg raises with 12.5 DB between feet

15

12

10 drop bw x 9

another good workout with increases in reps on all exercises:thumbup1:

Weight is up to 15-10 but I think its lard rather than muscle, must start cardio asap


----------



## Chris1 (Jul 23, 2008)

I didn't hear that actually, nothing bloody left in Newcastle!!!!

Is cute a compliment?? Aren't men supposed to be rough??

:wub: anyway


----------



## Jem (Mar 5, 2009)

Chris1 said:


> I didn't hear that actually, nothing bloody left in Newcastle!!!!
> 
> Is cute a compliment?? Aren't men supposed to be rough??
> 
> :wub: anyway


Noooo - Sick of rough men - there is a fine line between rough and uncooth  I am tending towards cute [big and cute you understand...] at the moment 

Tel - train nothing today then ? cardio only ?


----------



## TH0R (Aug 15, 2007)

Jem said:


> Noooo - Sick of rough men - there is a fine line between rough and uncooth  I am tending towards cute [big and cute you understand...] at the moment
> 
> *Tel - train nothing today then ? cardio only ?*


 :confused1:

My favourite today

LEGS:thumb:

Day off tomorrow/cardio

Shoulders/tri's

day off or cardio

Back/bi's

day off

Start again

I'm sick of rough women:lol:


----------



## Jem (Mar 5, 2009)

tel3563 said:


> :confused1:
> 
> My favourite today
> 
> ...


Hmmmm doubtful ....

:confused1: :blowme: mg: :blink:

As you can see I am suitably confused !

Oh no - I thought today was untainted ....LEGS

are you sure ?

They haven't recovered from last week yet :lol:


----------



## TH0R (Aug 15, 2007)

Jem said:


> Hmmmm doubtful ....
> 
> :confused1: :blowme: mg: :blink:
> 
> ...


If this is true then restnothing wrong in resting if needed, working a muscle

with doms is detrimental to gaining muscle.

Any back doms, imo the hardest muscle to hit hard for a woman, thats not being sexist:rolleyes:


----------



## TH0R (Aug 15, 2007)

Off to do legs in a mo, it will be an aggression filled workout as I prepare to ground Ianstu into

the ground, although I believe he'll bottle it within days


----------



## Jem (Mar 5, 2009)

tel3563 said:


> Off to do legs in a mo, it will be an aggression filled workout as I prepare to ground Ianstu into
> 
> the ground, although I believe he'll bottle it within days


I am done and dusted

I think Ian might go 'on holiday' any day now ...

Enjoy your session - oh saw your quads ...Nice :laugh:


----------



## TH0R (Aug 15, 2007)

Jem said:


> I am done and dusted
> 
> I think Ian might go 'on holiday' any day now ...
> 
> Enjoy your session - oh saw your quads ...Nice :laugh:


Why I oughta..........

Laughing at my quads:tongue:

Hope he doesn't, would be a good laugh watching him get destroyed:thumbup1: and

me walk off into the sunset:thumb:

Hope you had a good workout hun


----------



## Jem (Mar 5, 2009)

tel3563 said:


> Why I oughta..........
> 
> Laughing at my quads:tongue:
> 
> ...


No they were good - I was being truthful :laugh: Mr Paranoid !

Got some more vids - hopefully better today on the squats

Now are you doing your legs or what ?


----------



## Chris1 (Jul 23, 2008)

Get your workout posred up then old man!!! 

I see you do cardio on your off days as well, me thinks this is a good plan, and keeps me in the one place that I can stay sane!


----------



## Beklet (May 13, 2005)

Thought I'd better come and spread some abuse......



tel3563 said:


> Beks is now on the trail but I'm having to tread carefully with her, she's vicious:laugh:
> 
> only kidding Beklet


I should bloody hope so!!!!



tel3563 said:


> Any back doms, imo the hardest muscle to hit hard for a woman, thats not being sexist:rolleyes:


Dunno, I like training back - no injuries and I can feel it working a treat, usually :thumb:


----------



## TH0R (Aug 15, 2007)

Chris1 said:


> Get your workout posred up then old man!!!
> 
> I see you do cardio on your off days as well, me thinks this is a good plan, and keeps me in the one place that I can stay sane!


I did it once:laugh:

Legs, brutal workout and I twinged my back visiting my mum in hospital, typical

but I'll be fine in morning:thumbup1:

Squat

120x12

120x12

120x12

120x12 brutally hard :thumbup1:

fst leg extensions

25x10 4 sets

20x10 3 sets

Leg curls

91x12

91x12

91x7

seated calf raise

50x20

50x15

50x12

cable rope crunch

rack x 21

rack x 16

rack x 12

excellent workout, all lifts up:thumb:

I'm looking a little porky imo, so gonna watch those carbs and start cardio 2xpwk

I suspect its the fvcking cheat meal I had, was enormous and the chocolate

fudge cake and ice cream.............ahh, was worth it:rockon:


----------



## winger (Jul 26, 2003)

tel3563 said:


> I'm looking a little porky imo, so gonna watch those carbs and start cardio 2xpwk
> 
> I suspect its the fvcking cheat meal I had, was enormous and the chocolate
> 
> fudge cake and ice cream.............ahh, was worth it:rockon:


LOL, I suspect. :lol:


----------



## Chris1 (Jul 23, 2008)

Ya fat bugger you!! 

I had apple pie yesterday, mmmm


----------



## TH0R (Aug 15, 2007)

winger said:


> LOL, I suspect. :lol:





Chris1 said:


> Ya fat bugger you!!
> 
> I had apple pie yesterday, mmmm


 :lol:

Not that bad yet, can still see abs in a special kind of light that reflects off 3 mirrors

and a chrome kettle:whistling:

Doing cardio today so it will be all gone by tomorrow:cool2:

Poor old Ianstu will be crushed accordingly, and you made me do it Chris:rolleyes:

Last nights workout was brutal, but well pleased with the 4 sets @ 120, not

as easy as it sounds, and next week its 130:thumbup1:

Back feeling very fragile atm, can't find ice pack as freezer seems to have frozen:confused1:

Loads of sh1tty paperwork to do today (was supposed to do yesterday) and

loads of phone calls to make begging for a bit more time to pay:lol:


----------



## Jem (Mar 5, 2009)

tel3563 said:


> I did it once:laugh:
> 
> Legs, brutal workout and I twinged my back visiting my mum in hospital, typical
> 
> ...


Well Fatty - I don't think much of your calf raises - pathetic really:rolleyes:

Hahaha cardio hahaha

Serves you right !

[i'm not bitter, just twisted]

:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## TH0R (Aug 15, 2007)

Jem said:


> *Well Fatty* - I don't think much of your calf raises - pathetic really:rolleyes:
> 
> Hahaha cardio hahaha
> 
> ...


Oh your gonna pay for that:cursing:

What can I say about the calfs, a man in the gym said if I go to heavy on calf

raise my bum may get big, so I only go light now

Forgot to say, if your bum gets big after 6 weeks of doing squats

You can rub my face in it:lol:


----------



## IanStu (Apr 12, 2009)

tel3563 said:


> Off to do legs in a mo, it will be an aggression filled workout as I prepare to ground Ianstu into
> 
> the ground, although I believe he'll bottle it within days





Jem said:


> I think Ian might go 'on holiday' any day now ...





tel3563 said:


> Hope he doesn't, would be a good laugh watching him get destroyed:thumbup1: and
> 
> me walk off into *the sunset* :thumb:


Is that the name of your care home... 

Just remember it aint all over till the fat lady sings...by the way where is Jem :tongue:


----------



## TH0R (Aug 15, 2007)

IanStu said:


> Is that the name of your care home...
> 
> Just remember it aint all over till the fat lady sings...*by the way where is Jem* :tongue:


Aha, you've come to see how the men train:rolleyes:

You leave Jem alone or I'll be down there to..........err..........well, say stop it.

She's my No1 Cheerleader (big muscley a55 an'all), also adapted some training

techniques I use, in fact a better comp would be you vs Jem, bit more open


----------



## IanStu (Apr 12, 2009)

Well I'm off to do legs in a minute....I've took a printout of your leg workout...gonna try and match it:scared:

I may never be seen again :confused1:


----------



## TH0R (Aug 15, 2007)

You have a squat rack then Ianstu? If not, Smiths squats are so dangerous and sh1te you'd be

better off doing leg press's mate, thats no bs either

Match mine :lol: :lol:


----------



## Jem (Mar 5, 2009)

tel3563 said:


> Oh your gonna pay for that:cursing:
> 
> What can I say about the calfs, a man in the gym said if I go to heavy on calf
> 
> ...


*taxi for tel* :ban: :lol:



IanStu said:


> Is that the name of your care home...
> 
> Just remember it aint all over till the fat lady sings...by the way where is Jem :tongue:


*Oh my ! :no:* :nono:


----------



## TH0R (Aug 15, 2007)

IanStu said:


> Is that the name of your care home...
> 
> Just remember it aint all over till the fat lady sings...by the way where is Jem :tongue:


I've just re read this, lets keep the name calling to the two of us pls, I know your

only joking but its still below the belt imo, ok

Jem fat, PMSL, I've seen more fat on a sparrows knee caps


----------



## Jem (Mar 5, 2009)

tel3563 said:


> Aha, you've come to see how the men train:rolleyes:
> 
> You leave Jem alone or I'll be down there to..........err..........well, say stop it.
> 
> ...


Ah my Tarzan :tongue:

Oi stop putting me up as wuss bait


----------



## Chris1 (Jul 23, 2008)

Will you 2 get a room!!!

and yes, I am jealous. but of who 

I didn't make you do anything Grandad, I merely encouraged :whistling:

I mean, you're right, 120 is good for 4 sets and all, but really, you gave me crap for doing 5 with 120. So really, you've just called yourself sh1te.

Just putting that out there cinderella


----------



## TH0R (Aug 15, 2007)

Chris1 said:


> Will you 2 get a room!!!
> 
> and yes, I am jealous. but of who
> 
> ...


Sh1t, Ive just noticed that, thought you'd done 5 reps, thats good going and your

only 6/10, Bastard:cursing:

Oh, your 25kg heavier than me though:whistling: (desparately looking for an excuse)

You said 6/10 mate, not me, and if thats true then ya gotta up yer game.

You have the tools................... 

Out of interest, where did you jab mate ie bodypart

sh1t news about Joe eh:sad:


----------



## Chris1 (Jul 23, 2008)

Terrible mate, luckily I can't watch the vid as that with my hangover would probably finish me off!

Jabbed right quad, left tomorrow. In a few weeks I think I'll move up to delt when I'm more comfortable. Patrick noticed my shoulders are a bit lagging so get it in there for a bit of site injection.


----------



## Chris1 (Jul 23, 2008)

I do need to up my game, now I have the technique though it's onwards and upwards.

I could also say that someone has been using a lot longer than me, so he probably should have the upper hand :whistling:

but I could never be so cruel


----------



## winger (Jul 26, 2003)

tel3563 said:


> lets keep the name calling to the two of us pls


Ok that sounds like fun...lol

IanStu, your old.

Tel, your old.

Onwards and upwards I always say...lol :beer:


----------



## TH0R (Aug 15, 2007)

winger said:


> Ok that sounds like fun...lol
> 
> IanStu, your old.
> 
> ...


winger, your older:lol:

Ianstu gone rather quiet now, can't think why:whistling:

Hey Winger, you'll have to replace hime, would be a laugh and better competition:thumbup1:


----------



## Gent (Feb 5, 2009)

This is the best thread on the forum. It's like a love in of schizophrenics. -fantastic. I wonder how many other people are lurking and enjoying ?


----------



## Chris1 (Jul 23, 2008)

I'm lurking, whilst gently rubbing my thighs and making a groaning noise.

Purely to prevent PIP you understand though :whistling:


----------



## TH0R (Aug 15, 2007)

Chris1 said:


> Terrible mate, luckily I can't watch the vid as that with my hangover would probably finish me off!
> 
> Jabbed right quad, left tomorrow. In a few weeks I think I'll move up to delt when I'm more comfortable. Patrick noticed my shoulders are a bit lagging so get it in there for a bit of site injection.


Does it matter where you pin test & tren, I didn't think it was site enhancing

tbh, but I maybe wrong:rolleyes:

If this is the case why haven't I got a big a55, oopsy, I have:lol:



Chris1 said:


> I do need to up my game, now I have the technique though it's onwards and upwards.
> 
> I could also say that someone has been using a lot longer than me, so he probably should have the upper hand :whistling:
> 
> but I could never be so cruel


feck off, your a monster at 19 stone, my natural weight is probably 11.5 stone:tongue:


----------



## TH0R (Aug 15, 2007)

Gent said:


> This is the best thread on the forum. It's like a love in of schizophrenics. -fantastic. I wonder how many other people are lurking and enjoying ?


 :lol:

As far as I know your the only lurker Gent

Hows your training mate, still hard at it, what about an update pic:thumbup1:


----------



## Chris1 (Jul 23, 2008)

Only because I'm a fat barsteward.

I would say that natural with good training and good diet I would probabky only be around 18 ish.

Trying to figure out what size I can be and still be relatively healthy.


----------



## TH0R (Aug 15, 2007)

Chris1 said:


> Only because I'm a fat barsteward.
> 
> I would say that natural with good training and good diet I would probabky *only be around 18 ish.*
> 
> ...


 :lol:

Only


----------



## Chris1 (Jul 23, 2008)

yeah, but at my height it aint so impressive, trust me.

Proportionally I bet you look a lot better than me.

Still up for a training day when I get back? We're lifting around the same so it should be good.


----------



## TH0R (Aug 15, 2007)

Chris1 said:


> yeah, but at my height it aint so impressive, trust me.
> 
> Proportionally I bet you look a lot better than me.
> 
> Still up for a training day when I get back? We're lifting around the same so it should be good.


That would be good mate, training with kevin (leafy) on Sunday, gonna destroy him


----------



## Jem (Mar 5, 2009)

tel3563 said:


> That would be good mate, training with kevin (leafy) on Sunday, gonna destroy him


Poor Kev :lol: stop bullying the poor lad - he thinks he is having a train journey, a bit of a giggle and a pint :whistling:


----------



## TH0R (Aug 15, 2007)

Jem said:


> Poor Kev :lol: stop bullying the poor lad - he thinks he is having a train journey, a bit of a giggle and a pint :whistling:


Oh Dear:lol:

I've just had some really sh1t news so it'll be even worse:whistling:


----------



## Chris1 (Jul 23, 2008)

Drop me a PM mate, everything ok?


----------



## TH0R (Aug 15, 2007)

Not having a good year work wise:rolleyes:

Haven't been too bothered since my mutual agreement to finish working for the a55holes

I was working for, because I'm due to start a 2 storey extension a week yesterday.

Guess what, he's just rung up to tell me he's postponing till after Xmas:cursing:

I have his deposit and feel like saying fck you, keepting it and not doing job, but

I'm just trying to get business going again (after 10 years with same property developer)

and stuff like that would spread pretty quickly, his was going to be the first job

I've done in the area and as I'm very good, work would pour in, as has happened

before in other areas.

Another gauling thing is I was offered a Contracts Managers job 2 weeks ago but

I turned it down coz I wanted to give it another go by myself. I've already rung

them but its gone to someone else, so i'm up sh1t creek again:whistling:

Similar thing happened just before I took the sh1t job I had for 6 months:innocent:

next door neighbour cancelled his granny flat extension as his mother in law (who

was going to move into it) was diagnosed with cancer, he actually did right

as poor old dear passed away about a month ago.

One thing after another at mo, will have to scour the papers for work and get

adverts in before Xmas rather than after (waste of time mostly as nobody wants

work doing over Xmas)

P1ssed off, and I haven't told Mrs yet, she'll fooking kill me as she said

I should of a55 licked the w4nker I nearly killed at work:rolleyes:

Oh well, I can take it all out on Leafy:lol:


----------



## Chris1 (Jul 23, 2008)

Sh1t out mate, never rains it pours.

Maybe she's right mate, pride before a fall and all that, whats done is done though.

Hope you pull it out the bag soon!


----------



## TH0R (Aug 15, 2007)

Chris1 said:


> Sh1t out mate, never rains it pours.
> 
> Maybe she's right mate, pride before a fall and all that, whats done is done though.
> 
> *Hope you pull it out the bag soon!*


Keeps popping out of the bag on its own:lol:


----------



## Jem (Mar 5, 2009)

That is sh!te news tel, sods law that you would turn down the conx mngr

post and for that to happen. I was self employed for a while but could not

face the uncertainty all the time [as a single mum - gosh I'm a statistic!].

Be brave and hopefully it will pick up after xmas ? If you're like me and you

cannot handle not being the boss:innocent: then you probably did the right

thing not taking the contracts job although it may not seem like it at the

moment especially with crimbo coming

POOR KEVIN :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## TH0R (Aug 15, 2007)

Chris1 said:


> Sh1t out mate, never rains it pours.
> 
> Maybe she's right mate, pride before a fall and all that, whats done is done though.
> 
> Hope you pull it out the bag soon!





Jem said:


> That is sh!te news tel, sods law that you would turn down the conx mngr
> 
> post and for that to happen. I was self employed for a while but could not
> 
> ...


Cheers you two, there are bills that need paying before Xmas, can't wait till after:cursing:

I may just bank his deposit and fvck him, its 7K, he hasn't asked for it back yet:whistling:


----------



## Jem (Mar 5, 2009)

Perhaps he is a tad embarrassed !


----------



## Chris1 (Jul 23, 2008)

Be careful fella, that might seem like a good idea now, but if he comes back for it later you could end up returning alot more!!


----------



## TH0R (Aug 15, 2007)

Only kidding, I'd never do that


----------



## TH0R (Aug 15, 2007)

Anyways, todays workout was Shoulders & Tri's, older piece of totty in gym again, spoke today,

I do wish they'd (she has the obligatory fat mate) stop staring, it was putting me right off:lol:

That was until this massive brute of a **** walked in, then no more staring:rolleyes: Biatches

Workout

DB Seated Press

32.5x12

32.5x11

32.5x9

32.5x8

Single arm lateral raise

17.5x12

17.5x11

17.5x11

Reverse Pec Dec

56x16

63x12

63x11

Smiths machine Shrugs (something thats useful on smiths:thumbup1

100x20

100x15

100x12

EZ Skull Crushers

50x12 3 sets:thumbup1:

Reverse grip push down

50x13

50x12

Hanging DB Leg Raise

12.5x15

12.5x12

12.5x11 BWx8

Good workout again, all lifts more weight or reps:thumb:

Took some photo's but can't load onto computer for some reason, new phone so

bit lost:innocent:


----------



## Jem (Mar 5, 2009)

I have to produce pics and vids so I want them loaded asap !


----------



## TH0R (Aug 15, 2007)

Jem said:


> I have to produce pics and vids so I want them loaded asap !


I'll try again, although I'm feeling a little down atm, could do with something to take

my mind off it, any ideas:devil2:

Only kidding sweets


----------



## TH0R (Aug 15, 2007)

Not happy with sh1tty phone camera, pose or lighting, apart from that its ok

I would also like to say I wouldn't of posted this pic, as I think its poor, if it wasn't for

the tit for tat arrangement I have with Jem:bounce:

I should also explain my food scales have broken and I may have been overdoing it

with the rice this week:lol:

Don't be scared of the goatie, its temporary for tonight as i'm going to a sort of reunion

dinner and I wanted to look distinguished:whistling:

Should be good as I'll see my best mates wife for the first time since she deposited

1 pint of lager and 2 glasses or red wine on me the last time we were out.

But thats another story..............................


----------



## winger (Jul 26, 2003)

Boom!


----------



## Chris1 (Jul 23, 2008)

I'm running out of excuses for not posting pics now!

Time to step up


----------



## dmcc (Nov 25, 2007)

Looking sexy Tel. I would.


----------



## TH0R (Aug 15, 2007)

Chris1 said:


> I'm running out of excuses for not posting pics now!
> 
> Time to step up


 :whistling: :whistling:



dmcc said:


> Looking sexy Tel. I would.


 Give or Take:lol:

Bump for Jem pics, tap tap tap:whistling:


----------



## Jem (Mar 5, 2009)

tel3563 said:


> :whistling: :whistling:
> 
> Give or Take:lol:
> 
> Bump for Jem pics, tap tap tap:whistling:


Oh My ! What happened to wanting to see progress :confused1: The avi shot is quite recent :lol:

Will get daughter to take some -she is used to mom doing strange things like this


----------



## Chris1 (Jul 23, 2008)

How olds your daughter?

How is it at 28 I still can't work a fecking camera and yet your daughters David Bailey???


----------



## TH0R (Aug 15, 2007)

Jem said:


> Oh My ! What happened to wanting to see progress :confused1: The avi shot is quite recent :lol:
> 
> Will get daughter to take some -she is used to mom doing strange things like this


Errr, I can't see your pec development on the avvi:lol:


----------



## DanJ (Sep 12, 2008)

Greetings Tel, thought i'd have a look see at what you are doing mate. The recent pic looks great, you are in great shape. have you thought about competeing. My old training partner competed in a veteran class earlier this year and did really well. he looked to be about the same size and shape as you.

Dan :thumbup1:


----------



## Jem (Mar 5, 2009)

Ha ha ha VETERAN TEL PMSL


----------



## TH0R (Aug 15, 2007)

DanJ said:


> Greetings Tel, thought i'd have a look see at what you are doing mate. The recent pic looks great, you are in great shape. have you thought about competeing. My old training partner competed in a veteran class earlier this year and did really well. he looked to be about the same size and shape as you.
> 
> Dan :thumbup1:


Errmm, thanks I think:whistling:

Welcome Dan, seen you round the board mate, very good addition to UK-M:thumbup1:



Jem said:


> Ha ha ha VETERAN TEL PMSL


 :cursing: :cursing:


----------



## Chris1 (Jul 23, 2008)

Oh jeez Dan, I nearly fell off the chair with that one


----------



## TH0R (Aug 15, 2007)

I nearly fell off my zimmer :lol:


----------



## pastanchicken (Sep 29, 2008)

Jem said:


> Ha ha ha VETERAN TEL PMSL





Chris1 said:


> Oh jeez Dan, I nearly fell off the chair with that one


Ha!! That's quality :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :rockon:


----------



## Jem (Mar 5, 2009)

Chris1 said:


> How olds your daughter?
> 
> How is it at 28 I still can't work a fecking camera and yet your daughters David Bailey???


She is 8 

Come on - yer a geordie - it comes with the territory. We're thick divint ye na :laugh: I learnt to put recordings on youtube last night & I am still chuffed with meself now ... clever me :whistling:



tel3563 said:


> Errr, I can't see your pec development on the avvi:lol:


Oh don't worry I cannot see my pec development either... :tongue:


----------



## DanJ (Sep 12, 2008)

pastanchicken said:


> Ha!! That's quality :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :rockon:


Oooops, i should have said over 40. How about experienced?? Does that work?

It was all meant as a compliment.

I'll get me coat......


----------



## TH0R (Aug 15, 2007)

DanJ said:


> Oooops, i should have said over 40. How about experienced?? Does that work?
> 
> It was all meant as a compliment.
> 
> I'll get me coat......


Here ya go Dan


----------



## pastanchicken (Sep 29, 2008)

DanJ said:


> Oooops, i should have said over 40. How about experienced?? Does that work?
> 
> It was all meant as a compliment.
> 
> I'll get me coat......


No, I'd stick with veterans, suits Tel I think :beer:


----------



## DanJ (Sep 12, 2008)

tel3563 said:


> Here ya go Dan


 :lol: :lol: Saved for future use. I can see it being used a lot.

Thanks for the welcome though mate, i shall be reading with great interest :thumbup1: .


----------



## winger (Jul 26, 2003)

Tel looking good for a geezer.


----------



## Jem (Mar 5, 2009)

winger said:


> Tel looking good for a geezer.


Get it right winger - he's a VETERAN .... :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## TH0R (Aug 15, 2007)

All this veteran talk is so.................................. :yawn: :yawn:

Went to a shindig last night and met loads of ppl from my past, this random girl

who I couldn't even remember the name of said she'd had this pic since 1972 and

would I like it, hmm, potential stalking material I thought:thumb:

Now don't get me wrong she was very fit but the fvcking Mrs, if looks could kill:lol:

Anyways

Which one's me

Why are all my images thumbnails? Wingman, how do you upload your pics as yours

are right size


----------



## Gent (Feb 5, 2009)

Are you the girl on the far right? My, my, how you have changed! :lol:


----------



## winger (Jul 26, 2003)

Click on the thumbnail, then click it again, then hightlight the url address copy it and click the little landscape and past it.

If I posted a pic it would be thumnail also.


----------



## Jem (Mar 5, 2009)

Please do not post my pics up life size or I will cry :whistling:

OMG have not got a clue which one is you :confused1: they all look far too young  In 1972, you must have been about 15 ????

Not understanding this ?

You must be younger than I thought pmsl


----------



## winger (Jul 26, 2003)

Jem your full size pics are for my desktop only. :thumbup1:


----------



## Jem (Mar 5, 2009)

winger said:


> Jem your full size pics are for my desktop only. :thumbup1:


  :scared: :blink: I will be scrutinising all pics very carefully in future :lol:


----------



## TH0R (Aug 15, 2007)

Jem said:


> Please do not post my pics up life size or I will cry :whistling:
> 
> OMG have not got a clue which one is you :confused1: they all look far too young  In 1972, you must have been about 15 ????
> 
> ...


so i'm 52 now:cursing:

I was 9 in that pic, I'm 46 btw:rolleyes:


----------



## Jem (Mar 5, 2009)

tel3563 said:


> so i'm 52 now:cursing:
> 
> I was 9 in that pic, I'm 46 btw:rolleyes:


  :surrender: Think I need to work on my maths then  I ran out of fingers :whistling:


----------



## TH0R (Aug 15, 2007)

Jem said:


> :surrender: Think I need to work on my maths then  I ran out of fingers :whistling:


Pick one then, I'll give you a clue

Which ones the cutest


----------



## Jem (Mar 5, 2009)

One in the front with the fingers in the mouth - funky haircuts though - I cannot tell male from female


----------



## TH0R (Aug 15, 2007)

the ginger one, omg, try again, and this time say the one in the red jumper


----------



## Jem (Mar 5, 2009)

tel3563 said:


> the ginger one, omg, try again, and this time say the one in the red jumper


FPMSL :lol: :lol: :lol:

told you I have a thing for gingers :whistling:

That however is not ginger

Ooooh - you must be the one in the red jumper - but you did not ask which one was you - you asked which one was cutest


----------



## TH0R (Aug 15, 2007)

Jem said:


> FPMSL :lol: :lol: :lol:
> 
> told you I have a thing for gingers :whistling:
> 
> ...


Why I oughtta........................ :cursing:

I remember that kid, stunk of pish all the time, have you noticed the two adults

with groovy tops on, PMSL

Bump for childhood pics of everyone:thumb:


----------



## Jem (Mar 5, 2009)

I have not got any of me !


----------



## TH0R (Aug 15, 2007)

Jem said:


> I have not got any of me !


Have you ever seen the film "Bladerunner":whistling:


----------



## Jem (Mar 5, 2009)

yes ? confused again ....


----------



## TH0R (Aug 15, 2007)

The robots had childhood memories but no pics of childhood:rolleyes:


----------



## Rob68 (Sep 16, 2008)

are you supposed to be training for some zimmerframe challenge or summat tel?... :whistling:

reminissing when your hair wasnt grey aint gonna win you nothing... :lol:

hope alls well in here:thumbup1:


----------



## Beklet (May 13, 2005)

tel3563 said:


> Anyways, todays workout was Shoulders & Tri's, older piece of totty in gym again, spoke today,
> 
> I do wish they'd (she has the obligatory fat mate) stop staring, it was putting me right off:lol:
> 
> ...


Oh p1ss, was I supposed to do shrugs?????

Will do them next week - sorry!!!


----------



## TH0R (Aug 15, 2007)

RJ68 said:


> are you supposed to be training for some zimmerframe challenge or summat tel?... :whistling:
> 
> reminissing when your hair wasnt grey aint gonna win you nothing... :lol:
> 
> hope alls well in here:thumbup1:


He's gone very quiet since, I think Ianstu knows hes out of his league tbh:rolleyes:

Training going great, pmsl, I had more hair then as well:lol:

Hows you Rob?



Beklet said:


> Oh p1ss, was I supposed to do shrugs?????
> 
> Will do them next week - sorry!!!


Nah, I normally alternate shrugs with reverse flyes or reverse pec dec, interested

in how your splitting your bodyparts down, ie days to bodypart

today was legs

chest tomorrow

day off

back/bi's

shoulders

day off

day off

Is that correct?


----------



## Beklet (May 13, 2005)

tel3563 said:


> He's gone very quiet since, I think Ianstu knows hes out of his league tbh:rolleyes:
> 
> Training going great, pmsl, I had more hair then as well:lol:
> 
> ...


I'm happy to do shrugs.....

Chest tomorrow, back/bi's on Monday (I have a wedding on Sat and the Hercules Sun - normally I'd train on Sunday)

Delts/tri's Tuesday

Legs Thurs....others will depend on drinkage and the fact the gym is open for 3 hours on a Sunday and I usually oversleep! :laugh:


----------



## Rob68 (Sep 16, 2008)

im good thanks tel....was at college tonight...mature student that i am..


----------



## Jem (Mar 5, 2009)

tel3563 said:


> The robots had childhood memories but no pics of childhood:rolleyes:


If I was a robot I would have better lifts doncha think :laugh:

Beks - aren't you scared of over developing your traps :lol: I have visions of me with massive traps and no shoulders ...I never do shrugs etc because they might just appear over night.

Loads of chaps in my gym have huge traps, no necks and just generally out of proportion and they look stoopid


----------



## TH0R (Aug 15, 2007)

Jem said:


> If I was a robot I would have better lifts doncha think :laugh:
> 
> Beks - aren't you scared of over developing your traps :lol: I have visions of me with massive traps and no shoulders ...I never do shrugs etc because they might just appear over night.
> 
> Loads of chaps in my gym have* huge traps, no necks *and just generally out of proportion and they look stoopid


I hate that look, I think AAS stimulate growth in shoulders & traps more than

any muscles, at first anyway. Probably wrong but its something I'm aware of when

I train.

Has to be said a lot of trainers like that look, sort of bulldogish, ime its not a

big look for attracting the ladies, as your point proves I think


----------



## Jem (Mar 5, 2009)

tel3563 said:


> I hate that look, I think AAS stimulate growth in shoulders & traps more than
> 
> any muscles, at first anyway. Probably wrong but its something I'm aware of when
> 
> ...


Oh that would explain it, tis a roiders gym tbh

My favourite past time is to tell them they need to work on their traps a bit :whistling: They never get it :bounce:

No, I used to go for that look :whistling: Good girl rebelling and was the shock factor I used to like I think - that opposites thing :innocent:

That is sooo out of my system now

So I am training about 5 I think as my little pal is there then and I get a spot and told off for incorrect form

He prob will kick up a fuss about me doing deads though :lol:

Time are you going Tarzan ?

[yes you can have it back, it's better than Grumpy]


----------



## TH0R (Aug 15, 2007)

the old vets going at 2ish, after I've collected my pension and chatted up a few of the war widows


----------



## Jem (Mar 5, 2009)

tel3563 said:


> the old vets going at 2ish, after I've collected my pension and chatted up a few of the war widows


Dont go flashing your abs then 

Bingo tonight ?


----------



## TH0R (Aug 15, 2007)

Jem said:


> Dont go flashing your abs then
> 
> Bingo tonight ?


Dominosand not the Pizza:lol:


----------



## Jem (Mar 5, 2009)

Ah got your whippet, pipe and cap at the ready then ?

Proper yorkshire man aren't you ?

Still meeting K on Sunday ? - Will give you my number so that you can text me 'live' action !


----------



## TH0R (Aug 15, 2007)

Jem said:


> Ah got your whippet, pipe and cap at the ready then ?
> 
> Proper yorkshire man aren't you ?
> 
> Still meeting K on Sunday ? - Will give you my number so that you can text me 'live' action !


As far as I know, pretty sure he'll turn up this time:rolleyes: Got to text time to him, will be

worked round the man u/liverpool game as I like watching the game in a man u pub

and goading them whether there winning or losing

by the time I've finished with him it will be "dead" action:lol:


----------



## Chris1 (Jul 23, 2008)

I would love it if he rocked up and kicked your a55 Tel.

But alas, I think it may not play out that way 

It's always good to turn up and meet people off the site though, we have a good little community here and I have met some ace people on here as well!


----------



## TH0R (Aug 15, 2007)

in gym, pulled right side lat :-(

not sure how bad. Suggestions?

Feel a bit sick now? Related?


----------



## winger (Jul 26, 2003)

Get some ice on it stat. 20 minutes on 20 minutes off and repeat.

Sick, I think that can happen.


----------



## Jem (Mar 5, 2009)

Poor little thing !

Erm did training occur ?

Off to do my back woohoo see ya soon Tarzan


----------



## TH0R (Aug 15, 2007)

Jem said:


> Poor little thing !
> 
> Erm did training occur ?
> 
> Off to do my back woohoo see ya soon Tarzan


Managed pull ups, dl's and 1 set of bo rows

interesting drive home 

Got it iced at mo, got hot bath run and gonna rest tomorrow, possibly be ok for

sunday and kevs visit, hope so as I want him to feel the pain

Only thing is I got to go see mum in hospital tonight, she gets out Monday:thumb:

plus got to drop son at work then pick him up, so a lot of sitting in car to do:cursing:

one other thing, less of the LITTLE:censored:


----------



## TH0R (Aug 15, 2007)

winger said:


> Get some ice on it stat. 20 minutes on 20 minutes off and repeat.
> 
> Sick, I think that can happen.


cheers wingman, iced and ready for hot bath to follow:thumbup1:


----------



## Chris1 (Jul 23, 2008)

Let us know how it goes Tel mate.

Seems to be alot of it around at the moment. Get it rested and recovered.


----------



## TH0R (Aug 15, 2007)

Just been to hossy to see old lady, calmed down a bit but does feel mega tight, full of ibuprofen at mo

so hard to tell if its bad or not 

Fingers crossed should be ok by Sunday or Monday


----------



## Jem (Mar 5, 2009)

Surprise - sh!t all on tv so thought would pop on and contribute something of value - could not think of anything so here I am !

Hope your mum is ok and glad your lats are easing off 

I think you're just scared of K beating you up really :whistling:

Smilification for you - ok ?

Been gym and did back - you might growl but I had a whale of a time  oh - not posted it yet so will do that now

:beer:


----------



## Rob68 (Sep 16, 2008)

tel3563 said:


> in gym, pulled right side lat :-(
> 
> not sure how bad. Suggestions?
> 
> Feel a bit sick now? Related?


you D1CKHEAD....  ..what did you go and do that for?... :whistling: ...

hope thats gets better soon tel... :thumbup1:


----------



## Jem (Mar 5, 2009)

RJ68 said:


> you D1CKHEAD....  ..what did you go and do that for?... :whistling: ...
> 
> hope thats gets better soon tel... :thumbup1:


Yep that's sympathy for you :lol: :lol: :lol:

Careful Rj - you are bringing a tear to my eye :whistling:


----------



## Rob68 (Sep 16, 2008)

Jem said:


> Yep that's sympathy for you :lol: :lol: :lol:
> 
> Careful Rj - you are bringing a tear to my eye :whistling:


oops think i missed a laughing smilie in there somewhere jem.... :lol: :lol:

he knows what i mean anyway... :lol:


----------



## Jem (Mar 5, 2009)

Oh nooo he gets very stressed if there is not sufficient smilification in your message - I know, believe me - the veteran does not cope well with anything less than total smilification ....


----------



## Rob68 (Sep 16, 2008)

Jem said:


> Oh nooo he gets very stressed if there is not sufficient smilification in your message - I know, believe me - the veteran does not cope well with anything less than total smilification ....


hhmm,im thinking i need some tips...i.e...names we can use...

so can we refer to him with any of the following

old? codger? pensioner? geriatric? mature? past it? :whistling: ..... 

im guessing not.... :lol:


----------



## TH0R (Aug 15, 2007)

Thanks for the sympathy eh!!!!

Had back on ice and heat, feels much better already tbh, will be fine for kev if he turns up 

Jem, just went to your page and saw your progress pics (can't think why I never did this before??)

Looking very good lady:thumb:

Rob, feck off


----------



## winger (Jul 26, 2003)

Fly by geezer style. :beer:


----------



## Rob68 (Sep 16, 2008)

tel3563 said:


> Thanks for the sympathy eh!!!
> 
> Rob, feck off


well thats just bloody charming... :cursing: ..... :lol:

hows the injury this morning?...


----------



## TH0R (Aug 15, 2007)

RJ68 said:


> well thats just bloody charming... :cursing: ..... :lol:
> 
> hows the injury this morning?...


Little bit sore but nothing startling, managed to keep myself off the Mrs so

that didn't aggravate it:whistling:

Will fully rest it today and good to go to do chest tomorrow I think:thumb:

Cheers Rob:thumbup1:


----------



## TH0R (Aug 15, 2007)

Hmm, back seems to be getting worse through day, no word for Leafy so I take it he's not

coming AGAIN!!! Maybe a blessing tbh

Anyway bit of workout yesterday, did pull ups first and I presume this was why I struggled

on deads, have posted a separate thread on improving the lift from the floor as this is whats

holding me back imo.

Just resting today, apart from going out tonight 

Pull ups palms facing

10

8

6

deads

140x6

160x3

170x3

180x1

140x6

reverse grip bent over rows

75x11 pulled lat, wo over


----------



## Chris1 (Jul 23, 2008)

Are you doing 1rm every week Tel? This is not good mate, very counterproductive and the reason I stalled for months on deads.

Doesn't give your CNS time to recover. Alternate weekly with something else to give yourself time to recover.

Rack pulls are a good way to build up to it as well!


----------



## TH0R (Aug 15, 2007)

Chris1 said:


> Are you doing 1rm every week Tel? This is not good mate, very counterproductive and the reason I stalled for months on deads.
> 
> Doesn't give your CNS time to recover. Alternate weekly with something else to give yourself time to recover.
> 
> Rack pulls are a good way to build up to it as well!


Hmm, 1st one is a good point, rack pulls will just make my already strong part of

lift even stronger so not sure thats a good idea

Like I said to you other day, deads for me are a low rep exercise, no choice,

the mechancis are the problem, so more than 6 reps and its agony.

I don't do 1rm on purpose, i couldn't manage another:lol:


----------



## Chris1 (Jul 23, 2008)

I get that as well Tel, but you should alternate with something else.

If you do it every week you will just fatigue yourself and then frustrate yourself and that will lead to injury......

......oopsie, you already did :whistling:

I'm not entirely sure what a good alternative will be though, I was reccomended SLDL, not sure how that will work for you though?


----------



## TH0R (Aug 15, 2007)

Chris1 said:


> I get that as well Tel, but you should alternate with something else.
> 
> If you do it every week you will just fatigue yourself and then frustrate yourself and that will lead to injury......
> 
> ...


:laugh:That lat pull had sfa to do with deads

I noticed you put that you do hyperextensions, htf you do them with a bad back

is totally beyone me.

I think I'll just up the sets of 3 remaining exercises to 4, every other week and

see how that goes.

Lat seems to have got worse and bruising now coming through:rolleyes:

will drown my sorrows tonight:thumbup1:


----------



## winger (Jul 26, 2003)

tel3563 said:


> Little bit sore but nothing startling, managed to keep myself off the Mrs so that didn't aggravate it:whistling:


What a beast!


----------



## Chris1 (Jul 23, 2008)

I don't do them, just been considering them to strengthen my lower back.

Something needs to be done!!


----------



## dmcc (Nov 25, 2007)

I'm surprised you did deads when your back is so sore. I know it's not the lower back, it's your lat, but it'll still get used. Rest up man, you don't need to be crocked when you have to - will - beat Ian.


----------



## TH0R (Aug 15, 2007)

Darren, the lat injury was after deads


----------



## dmcc (Nov 25, 2007)

Soz Tel I must have got the order of events ass about face - thought you did you lat the other day and the deads today.... :blush:


----------



## TH0R (Aug 15, 2007)

Well no training at weekend due to lat, but got there today and everything fine:thumbup1:

Bench

100x12

100x9

100x8

100x6 Not sure about doing 12's on bench, the progress is very slow, I managed

1 more rep out of a total of 35

Incline DB Press

35x12

35x10

35x9

Weighted Dips

15kg x 10

15x7

15x5

Pec Dec FST

63x10 4 sets

56x10 2 sets

56x9

Rope Crunch

95x24

95x20

95x16

Cradle Crunch

40

40

35

Good workout apart from the stagnation on the flat bench, would like some opinions

if there's anyone out there that can help


----------



## Rob68 (Sep 16, 2008)

good to hear the injurys cleared up tel... :thumbup1:


----------



## TH0R (Aug 15, 2007)

dc55 said:


> OK.......
> 
> Stop lifting gay weights and load that fcking bar up!!!!! ppffftt
> 
> ...


Hello stranger:thumbup1:

I'm trying to give the old muscles a rest before attacking again, its my age:whistling:

TBH I'm liking the majority of the workouts and I'm told I'm looking pretty good

for an old tart, so just gonna stick with it for 3 more weeks and then BOOM.

PB's time again:thumb:


----------



## TH0R (Aug 15, 2007)

dc55 said:


> OK.......
> 
> Stop lifting gay weights and load that fcking bar up!!!!! ppffftt
> 
> ...





RJ68 said:


> good to hear the injurys cleared up tel... :thumbup1:
> 
> just a question....are you cruising in between cycles?
> 
> looking to start my first cycle at xmas am thinking about which way i should do it....with my age an all that..


Personally I'm glad I ran a PCT after my first cycle, just to experience it

as far as cruising now, you have me mixed up with Chris, he's the captain of

a cruise ship


----------



## Chris1 (Jul 23, 2008)

Maybe one day Grandad :thumb:


----------



## winger (Jul 26, 2003)

Chris1 said:


> Maybe one day Grandad :thumb:


Show some respect for the geezer will ya..sheesh


----------



## Gent (Feb 5, 2009)

tel3563 said:


> Good workout apart from the stagnation on the flat bench, would like some opinions
> 
> if there's anyone out there that can help


Hi Tell.

Although it's not appropriate for me to give you advice, I'm going to tell you what I did. I was stuck with the bench at 50KG, no matter what I did it wouldn't shift. I tried adding more weight but it just wouldn't budge. I tried pyramids, low reps high reps, huge doses of AAKG and Creatine, caffeine. I tried 50's 100's etc.

The only thing that has helped is a training partner. Now I have a "spotter" who can help me force me beyond failure and can shout at me I am moving up. 50 became 55 which has become 57. This is in a few weeks.

Ok the numbers are laughable small, but the idea still works. Can you get someone to train with, just for bench?

I am convinced it's the forced reps and beyond failure that help! :cool2:


----------



## TH0R (Aug 15, 2007)

Gent said:


> Hi Tell.
> 
> Although it's not appropriate for me to give you advice, I'm going to tell you what I did. I was stuck with the bench at 50KG, no matter what I did it wouldn't shift. I tried adding more weight but it just wouldn't budge. I tried pyramids, low reps high reps, huge doses of AAKG and Creatine, caffeine. I tried 50's 100's etc.
> 
> ...


I'd feel silly getting a spot with 100kg

Having thought about things maybe I'm being over critical, after all 1 rep in 35

every week is in effect almost a 3% increase in productivity, looked at it this

way, and the fact I am supposed to be giving my muscles a break from Heavy weights,

I maybe over reacting.

Won't be long before I'm upping the weight and lowering the reps anyway, about another 3 weeks:thumbup1:

I like the negs idea and may expand on it.

The trouble I have is its not always easy to find a decent spotter, so you get no

consistency:rolleyes:

Thanks for the input Gent:thumbup1:


----------



## Jem (Mar 5, 2009)

Thought I'd say a quick hello before I pop off again... what am I doing today ? anything ?


----------



## TH0R (Aug 15, 2007)

Jem said:


> Thought I'd say a quick hello before I pop off again... what am I doing today ? anything ?


Errm, I said to do nothing

You said you were having a cardio date:whistling: :whistling:

You seem to have lost focus babe:rolleyes:

I did legs as I missed sunday due to lat injury and had to do chest yesterday

Its called dedication


----------



## TH0R (Aug 15, 2007)

Did legs today, was worried about lat on squats but no real probs, fvcking brutal

doing the squats.

I got a back pump similar to when on orals, although I'm not, lasted for at least 20

mins and made the last set of squats very very hard. Can't weigh it up and was wondering

if it had anything to do with injury??

Fvck me, nearly forgot, did some CARDIO after, whoop whoop, 20 mins on treadmill:thumbup1:

Squat

130x12

130x11

130x9

130x8 Absolutely brutal, had to lie down for 5 mins:laugh:

FST Leg extensions

25x5 sets

20x2 sets

Seated Leg Curl

91x12

91x12

91x9

Seated Calf Raise

50x20

50x16

50x16

Hanging DB leg raises

12.5x15

12.5x13

12.5x12

Gym was funny today, full of new people, sh1t atmosphere and no totty, not even

in cardio bit


----------



## winger (Jul 26, 2003)

Oh so getting hurt is called dedication?

Joe is hands down the most dedicated then.


----------



## TH0R (Aug 15, 2007)

winger said:


> Oh so getting hurt is called dedication?
> 
> Joe is hands down the most dedicated then.


no but making up the lost day is:tongue:

Have you rubbed today


----------



## Chris1 (Jul 23, 2008)

Nice squats Tel, I get exactly the same back pump doing them. Weird, I always put it down to a slight arch in the back, or maybe compression?

Just guessing though really.


----------



## winger (Jul 26, 2003)

tel3563 said:


> no but making up the lost day is:tongue:
> 
> Have you rubbed today


I am going to rub one out soon. Might need to up the dose. Gel. Lol

Nice squating men. You guys might be leaning over a smidge. I can't really talk I lean way too far over, almost like squats/goodmornings. Lol


----------



## TH0R (Aug 15, 2007)

winger said:


> I am going to rub one out soon. Might need to up the dose. Gel. Lol
> 
> Nice squating men. You guys might be leaning over a smidge. I can't really talk I lean way too far over, almost like squats/goodmornings. Lol


You could be right but I do try and stay focused on the heels and hip thrust, its

hard to tell, may try and video next time as it was well quiet in gym today and I

wouldn't feel such a d1ck doing it.

I try to keep my knees behind the front part of my foot through the squat, may

try plates under toes, see if it helps.

I've been thinking of giving front squats a go for a while, maybe a good time:confused1:


----------



## Jem (Mar 5, 2009)

tel3563 said:


> Errm, I said to do nothing
> 
> You said you were having a cardio date:whistling: :whistling:
> 
> ...


Hmmm no one is more dedicated than me - yes was at gym, not lost focus at all thank you very much :cursing:

Cardio date went well :thumbup1:

Nothing wrong with my hip thrust neither


----------



## winger (Jul 26, 2003)

tel3563 said:


> try plates under toes, see if it helps.
> 
> I've been thinking of giving front squats a go for a while, maybe a good time:confused1:


You probably should video it, then you will know for sure.

I wouldn't put plates under your toes.

Bump for a good squat guy. Some guys have tight calves and than will mess up squats. Mine are very tight.



Jem said:


> Nothing wrong with my hip thrust neither


I just got a twinge.


----------



## TH0R (Aug 15, 2007)

Jem said:


> Nothing wrong with my hip thrust neither


Ouch, say it aint so, I feel cheated on:crying:

I put in all the hard work for someone else to reap the benefits, life sure sucks

sometimes

for us old timers, am I right winger or am I right:whistling:


----------



## winger (Jul 26, 2003)

Show yo motha fcuking A right big homie.


----------



## TH0R (Aug 15, 2007)

HIGH FIVE MA BRO


----------



## Rob68 (Sep 16, 2008)

winger said:


> Show yo motha fcuking A right big homie.





tel3563 said:


> HIGH FIVE MA BRO


nowt worse than 2 pensioners try to be hip.... :whistling: ............... :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## winger (Jul 26, 2003)

RJ68 said:


> nowt worse than 2 pensioners try to be hip.... :whistling: ............... :lol: :lol: :lol:


Shut yo bitch ass up.


----------



## Jem (Mar 5, 2009)

Actually I am just assuming that there is nothing lacking in that arena - I would not know for sure being as I am currently celibate:thumb:

Fear not tel :tongue:

Erm yes RJ - very sad ....


----------



## TH0R (Aug 15, 2007)

Jem said:


> Actually I am just assuming that there is nothing lacking in that arena - I would not know for sure being as I am currently celibate:thumb:
> 
> Fear not tel :tongue:
> 
> Erm yes RJ - very sad ....


AArrgghh, I now can't get out of my head Jem practising pelvic thrusts on the floor:smartass: :thumbup1: :thumb: :bounce:

x

SOM (sad old man)


----------



## Jem (Mar 5, 2009)

tel3563 said:


> AArrgghh, I now can't get out of my head Jem practising pelvic thrusts on the floor:smartass: :thumbup1: :thumb: :bounce:
> 
> x
> 
> SOM (sad old man)


 :lol: :lol: :lol: Ok I wont spoil the illusion then if that's what floats your boat Dom :whistling:

What you doing today then?


----------



## TH0R (Aug 15, 2007)

Jem said:


> :lol: :lol: :lol: Ok I wont spoil the illusion then if that's what floats your boat Dom :whistling:
> 
> What you doing today then?


Zilch, while you should be doing shoulders and tri's

I've just asked somebody to pm you, can't remember her name, she posts on your

journal, I've told her she's doing far too much and to have a look at your workout, OK?

don't start worrying, your still my NO 1


----------



## winger (Jul 26, 2003)

You two get a room.


----------



## Jem (Mar 5, 2009)

tel3563 said:


> Zilch, while you should be doing shoulders and tri's
> 
> *Just checking .... *
> 
> ...


*What about Beks hmmm * :whistling: * have you posted in her journal re her deads hang up ? Get to it* :laugh:



winger said:


> You two get a room.


*Dont tempt me winger - I am suffering at the moment you know *

*tel on the other hand is fully occupied* :tongue:


----------



## TH0R (Aug 15, 2007)

Jem said:


> *
> Dont tempt me winger - I am suffering at the moment you know *
> 
> *tel on the other hand is fully occupied* :tongue:


I always have room for a small one, errmm that remarks for Jem, not Winger:lol:


----------



## winger (Jul 26, 2003)

tel3563 said:


> I always have room for a small one, errmm that remarks for Jem, not Winger:lol:


I was going to say who told ya, that was my little secret. 

Still laughing at the pocket knife crack.


----------



## TH0R (Aug 15, 2007)

no training at all today so thought I'd check out my diet, cals and macros

I actually thought I was eating a bit less nowadays:confused1:

I have tried to cut out carbs completely after 6.30 but a few are still in there, but minimal

Meal 1

4 Large Boiled Eggs, 4 sml wholemeal toast, 1 coffee, 1/2 sugar, glass pineapple juice

Meal 2

50g Whey, 70g Oats, tbsp EVOO

Meal 3

240g Chicken, 75g wholemeal Basmati rice, tbsp marinade

Meal 4

As above + Apple

Meal 5

5 Egg Omelette, sml amounts of cheese, ham, tomatoe

Meal 6

400ml Whole Milk, 50g Casein Protein

Snack on cup of nuts through day

Calories 4,024 Fats 174.3(22%) Carbs 277.1(35%) Protein 338.1(43%)

On training days I also have a pro recover drink post wo, another 300 cals, 24 g protein, 50 g carbs

I've noticed I don't have any veg and not much fruit:confused1:, I do have a pineapple juice in

the morning

Funny how you sort of forget about veg

Any thoughts guys, I'm 15-8 and can see abs, just started cardio again

:beer:


----------



## Jem (Mar 5, 2009)

tel3563 said:


> I always have room for a small one, errmm that remarks for Jem, not Winger:lol:


Well I'm a long one tel 

Unlike some I have trained today and my abs are killing me for some reason :confused1:

I had a really nice time today with my little gym partner - I love being single again 

Jem is a happy bunny - hence my absence on here :bounce: :bounce: :bounce:


----------



## TH0R (Aug 15, 2007)

Jem said:


> Well I'm a long one tel
> 
> Unlike some I have trained today and my abs are killing me for some reason :confused1:
> 
> ...


Nice to hear it:thumb:


----------



## Jem (Mar 5, 2009)

nobody cares what you ate either :lol: :lol: :lol:

9 eggs per day - you should be clucking ....

Nothing happens here on an evening - now I know why I read books in bed


----------



## TH0R (Aug 15, 2007)

Jem said:


> nobody cares what you ate either :lol: :lol: :lol:
> 
> 9 eggs per day - you should be clucking ....
> 
> Nothing happens here on an evening - now I know why I read books in bed


 :lol:

I used to eat 20 eggs a day, well 12 whites and 8 yolks, got a bad case of salmonella, had to stop training for 3 weeks and lost a stone:cursing:

I'm very careful I have fresh eggs now:thumbup1:

Nobody cares because I'm not gay and into all the fvcking back slapping

and a55 sniffing thats going on in this place atm

I read a post today which I couldn't believe, about f'ing reps, some d1cks on here

spoiling it from its glorious past

Oh well, rant over 

Meeouww


----------



## Jem (Mar 5, 2009)

tel3563 said:


> :lol:
> 
> I used to eat 20 eggs a day, well 12 whites and 8 yolks, got a bad case of salmonella, had to stop training for 3 weeks and lost a stone:cursing:
> 
> ...


Forum ate my feckin post .... :cursing:

Grrr go tiger - angry man :lol:

I totally agree - there are very few threads I want to post on these days ....

dont worry - you still have me, winger and rj to comfort you  :whistling: 

Which comment, do tell, linky, linky ...

I am not comfortable with eggs really - they dont agree with me much but I did have 2 for brekkie at Sainsbury's - yummy :tongue:


----------



## TH0R (Aug 15, 2007)

Jem said:


> Forum ate my feckin post .... :cursing:
> 
> Grrr go tiger - angry man :lol:
> 
> ...


Who does:lol:

Not gonna sh1t stir Jem, just going from bad to worse


----------



## Rob68 (Sep 16, 2008)

Jem said:


> dont worry - you still have me, winger and rj to comfort you  :whistling:


God help him...


----------



## Jem (Mar 5, 2009)

yeah well when you're at the bottom of the heap [i.e. not a wannabee homosexual] you cannot be too fussy darling x


----------



## Chris1 (Jul 23, 2008)

Oi, Old man, leave wannabe homosexuals out of this.

God damn fascist!!! 

Nice training there matey, oh, wait, you didn't do any, woopsie :whistling:

Where's the thread Tel, I wanna see!!!

Jem, I can't believe you've moved on so fast, all of my hopes and dreams gone :crying:


----------



## winger (Jul 26, 2003)

Fly by


----------



## Rob68 (Sep 16, 2008)

no gym today?... :whistling: ....


----------



## Jem (Mar 5, 2009)

Chris1 said:


> Oi, Old man, leave wannabe homosexuals out of this.
> 
> God damn fascist!!!
> 
> ...


Oi who says ? I am young [kinda], free and single - so what's the plan? :thumb:


----------



## jw007 (Apr 12, 2007)

So Tel,

Whats plans for future training and aas etc etc

Hope you start with some big weights agian soon lol


----------



## TH0R (Aug 15, 2007)

jw007 said:


> So Tel,
> 
> Whats plans for future training and aas etc etc
> 
> Hope you start with some big weights agian soon lol


Thanks for dropping by superstar:thumbup1:

couple of more weeks on high reps then gonna go back to low reps

Will let you know the rest by PM mate, really hope it goes well tomorrow,

will be thinking about you with fingers crossed all day Joe:thumbup1:

You are UK-M to a lot of people Joe:thumb:


----------



## Rob68 (Sep 16, 2008)

tel3563 said:


> You are UK-M to a lot of people Joe:thumb:


definately... :thumbup1:


----------



## TH0R (Aug 15, 2007)

RJ68 said:


> no gym today?... :whistling: ....


Ermm, does a bear ..........................



Jem said:


> Oi who says ? I am young [kinda], free and single - so what's the plan? :thumb:


Thought we could all stay at yours and take it from there, plan??

Shoulders & Tri's today

DB seated press

32.5x12

32.5x12

32.5x10

32.5x9

Single arm Lateral raise

17.5x12 3 sets

BB Shrugs

100x20 3 sets

Skulls

60x10

60x8

60x7

Reverse grip underhand pulldowns

60x15

60x12

Machine Crunch

70x23

70x16

70x14

Good workout, there was a glamour model working in there today, very nice she was:thumb:


----------



## jw007 (Apr 12, 2007)

tel3563 said:


> Thanks for dropping by superstar:thumbup1:
> 
> couple of more weeks on high reps then gonna go back to low reps
> 
> ...


No worries mate..

Cheers Tel, Means a lot mate

xxx


----------



## Chris1 (Jul 23, 2008)

tel3563 said:


> Thanks for dropping by superstar:thumbup1:
> 
> couple of more weeks on high reps then gonna go back to low reps
> 
> ...


Jeez, you need a tissue mate :tongue:

(Joe, please conveniently skip over last part of PM where I said same thing  )


----------



## Chris1 (Jul 23, 2008)

Jem said:


> Oi who says ? I am young [kinda], free and single - so what's the plan? :thumb:


Me, you, couple of cheeky vimto's in the powder monkey, then the off license on the coast road for a couple bottles of White Lightning and down the Dene for some chav related antics.

Maybe some heavy petting and if you're lucky a fondle on the upper deck of the 319.

Sound good hinny


----------



## Jem (Mar 5, 2009)

Chris1 said:


> Me, you, couple of cheeky vimto's in the powder monkey, then the off license on the coast road for a couple bottles of White Lightning and down the Dene for some chav related antics.
> 
> Maybe some heavy petting and if you're lucky a fondle on the upper deck of the 319.
> 
> Sound good hinny


ah that brings back some delinquent teen memories :lol: :lol:

I miss those days

YES, YES, YES

How could a girl resist

Think it was the no.1 bus though chris - it goes everywhere, so you get more heavy petting for your bus fare


----------



## TH0R (Aug 15, 2007)

Chris1 said:


> Me, you, couple of cheeky vimto's in the powder monkey, then the off license on the coast road for a couple bottles of White Lightning and down the Dene for some chav related antics.
> 
> Maybe some heavy petting and if you're lucky a fondle on the upper deck of the 319.
> 
> Sound good hinny





Jem said:


> ah that brings back some delinquent teen memories :lol: :lol:
> 
> I miss those days
> 
> ...


You two forgetting something/someone

On second thoughts wannabe **** firefighters aint my thing:lol:


----------



## Chris1 (Jul 23, 2008)

Who's paying???

We could always jump on the metro instead??


----------



## Chris1 (Jul 23, 2008)

tel3563 said:


> You two forgetting something/someone
> 
> On second thoughts wannabe **** firefighters aint my thing:lol:


That is a complete lie and you know it macho man.


----------



## Jem (Mar 5, 2009)

Well, you went quiet tel ....hormones of young kids huh ...what can you do ?

I'll pay the metro fare - or we could just jump the barriers ...


----------



## Chris1 (Jul 23, 2008)

Don't have barriers anymore pet, you havn't been home in a while eh.

Make sure you get up in Jan when Tel and I go training. We could take a ride up north and show you the sights again :whistling:


----------



## TH0R (Aug 15, 2007)

Jem said:


> Well, you went quiet tel ....hormones of *young kids* huh ...what can you do ?
> 
> I'll pay the metro fare - or we could just jump the barriers ...


Trouble with young male kids is they get OVER EXCITED very easily

I've told you before Jem, 55-60 mins on the nest just don't cut it with me, not worth

getting into bed for:cool2:


----------



## Chris1 (Jul 23, 2008)

Quality not quantity my "experienced" friend :tongue:


----------



## Jem (Mar 5, 2009)

Chris1 said:


> Don't have barriers anymore pet, you havn't been home in a while eh.
> 
> Make sure you get up in Jan when Tel and I go training. We could take a ride up north and show you the sights again :whistling:





tel3563 said:


> Trouble with young male kids is they get OVER EXCITED very easily
> 
> I've told you before Jem, 55-60 mins on the nest just don't cut it with me, not worth
> 
> getting into bed for:cool2:


I just got called a 'hoochie' :cursing: on here, reported the post, negged him and then I come back to this thread and actually realise that I am one ....only online though :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Chris1 (Jul 23, 2008)

Linky please my little "hoochie" friend.

Although in all fairness I have no idea what a Hoochie is? Slapper, skank, am I on the right lines???


----------



## TH0R (Aug 15, 2007)

Jem said:


> I just got called a 'hoochie' :cursing: on here, reported the post, negged him and then I come back to this thread and actually realise that I am one ....only online though :lol: :lol: :lol:


that guy/boy is a numpty, my dad blah blah:lol: hes probably 12 or 13


----------



## Rob68 (Sep 16, 2008)

tel3563 said:


> that guy/boy is a numpty, my dad blah blah:lol: hes probably 12 or 13


first time ive ever negged repped anyone...gave him some lovely red bars to..... :lol: :lol: :lol:

now who`s gonna be second? :lol:


----------



## Chris1 (Jul 23, 2008)

For the love of god someone point me in the right direction!!!


----------



## Jem (Mar 5, 2009)

http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/adults-lounge/78498-what-do-you-expect-want-sex.html


----------



## Rob68 (Sep 16, 2008)

http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/adults-lounge/78498-what-do-you-expect-want-sex.html

here you go chris


----------



## TH0R (Aug 15, 2007)

http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/adults-lounge/78498-what-do-you-expect-want-sex.html#post1286653


----------



## TH0R (Aug 15, 2007)

:lol: synchronised posting


----------



## Rob68 (Sep 16, 2008)

pmsl...to quick for me mi lady... :lol:


----------



## Rob68 (Sep 16, 2008)

way to slow old man:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## TH0R (Aug 15, 2007)

See, I lasted longer then as well :lol:


----------



## Chris1 (Jul 23, 2008)

Jeez guys, I don't know which one to bloody click now


----------



## Jem (Mar 5, 2009)

Fecks sake - we all posted at 9:54 hahaha

I'm really upset by him though tw*t ...


----------



## Jem (Mar 5, 2009)

Chris1 said:


> Jeez guys, I don't know which one to bloody click now


click me chris :thumb:


----------



## TH0R (Aug 15, 2007)

Jem said:


> Fecks sake - we all posted at 9:54 hahaha
> 
> I'm really upset by him though tw*t ...


forget about it babe, he's a d1ck with hormonal problems:rolleyes:


----------



## Rob68 (Sep 16, 2008)

Jem said:


> click me chris :thumb:


bloody hoochie... :whistling: ........ :lol: :lol: :lol: .......x


----------



## Jem (Mar 5, 2009)

RJ68 said:


> bloody hoochie... :whistling: ........ :lol: :lol: :lol: .......x


that's it - I am keeping the name and having the man :bounce: :bounce: :bounce: ....


----------



## Rob68 (Sep 16, 2008)

Jem said:


> that's it - I am keeping the name and having the man :bounce: :bounce: :bounce: ....


shall we invite tel to the wedding or not?..bit of a trouble maker if todays anything to by:whistling:...god knows what he`ll be like after a few cherry b`s :lol:


----------



## Chris1 (Jul 23, 2008)

I did as it happened pet.

Was just drawn to it.

If it helps any I spoon after :thumb:


----------



## Jem (Mar 5, 2009)

CHERRY B'S = KNICKER DROPPERS


----------



## TH0R (Aug 15, 2007)

RJ68 said:


> shall we invite tel to the wedding or not?..bit of a trouble maker if todays anything to by:whistling:...god knows what he`ll be like after a few cherry b`s :lol:


I'm a babycham man:tongue:


----------



## Jem (Mar 5, 2009)

Chris1 said:


> I did as it happened pet.
> 
> Was just drawn to it.
> 
> If it helps any I spoon after :thumb:


Thanks tel 

Oh in that case - I have nothing to worry about :lol: cannot beat a good spooning


----------



## Rob68 (Sep 16, 2008)

tel3563 said:


> I'm a babycham man:tongue:


i had you down as a martini man tel.... :whistling: ...anytime any...you know where im going... :lol:


----------



## Chris1 (Jul 23, 2008)

RJ68 said:


> shall we invite tel to the wedding or not?..bit of a trouble maker if todays anything to by:whistling:...god knows what he`ll be like after a few cherry b`s :lol:


He'll probably be after you mate


----------



## winger (Jul 26, 2003)

tel3563 said:


> Trouble with young male kids is they get OVER EXCITED very easily
> 
> I've told you before Jem, 55-60 mins on the nest just don't cut it with me, not worth
> 
> getting into bed for:cool2:


Impressive tel! :whistling:


----------



## TH0R (Aug 15, 2007)

Back and Bi's today, no deads as I'm gonna do them every other week on the advice of a

paranoid schizophrenic wannabe **** 

Will see how it goes for a week or two

My grip was sh1t today for some reason:confused1:

I'm also at a loss why my pull ups aren't getting better numbers?? I actually started with them

today

Pull ups palms facing

10

7

6

Reverse grip bent over rows (dorian style)

75x10

75x10

75x10

75x9 I was even struggling gripping the bar with these? Damned these girly hands:cursing:

Wide Grip Pull Downs to front

65x13

70x10

70x9

HS low row did set 1 and 3 single handed to see if I could lift more single handed

which I could

32.5x13 single hand

65x10

32.5x12 single hand

BB Curl

35x12

37.5x12

37.5x10 not much weight but I struggle with these on bb, bi's were well pumped :thumbup1:

Alternate DB Curl slow and precise reps, absolute killer dropsets, actually just dropped DB's on floor after

last set, was agony:thumb:

15x10 10x8 Dropset

15x9 10x7

Weighted Hanging Leg Raise 12.5Kg DB

16

13

12

good workout apart from the grip problem? Missed deads though:rolleyes:

Just happened to jump on gym scales, I've never used them before as I always

weigh myself naked first thing and it wouldn't go down well with the fella's, I was 16st 1lb

Thats 5lbs more than I was Monday morning on my scales!!


----------



## Jem (Mar 5, 2009)

fatty berlatty


----------



## TH0R (Aug 15, 2007)

Jem said:


> fatty berlatty


errmm, don't remember saying it was fat?? I told you I did 20 mins cardio other

day, can't be fat can it:confused1:


----------



## Jem (Mar 5, 2009)

tel3563 said:


> errmm, don't remember saying it was fat?? I told you I did 20 mins cardio other
> 
> day, can't be fat can it:confused1:


 :lol: :lol: depends on whether you have been scoffing any more M&S goods now doesn't it ? Why the doubt ? Have you been a naughty boy tel


----------



## TH0R (Aug 15, 2007)

Sh1t, rumbled twice in 1 week, Saturday is my cheat day, I need it to stay semi sane:innocent:

You should be out tonight:rockon:


----------



## dmcc (Nov 25, 2007)

TBH Tel you should stick with the same scales as at least then the measure is consistent.


----------



## TH0R (Aug 15, 2007)

dmcc said:


> TBH Tel you should stick with the same scales as at least then the measure is consistent.


I know that D, someone had put the money in though, shame to waste it


----------



## Chris1 (Jul 23, 2008)

tel3563 said:


> Back and Bi's today, no deads as I'm gonna do them every other week on the advice of a
> 
> *paranoid schizophrenic wannabe *****
> 
> Will see how it goes for a week or two


You say the nicest things babe xxx

Who said I was wannabe anyway :whistling:

Have you got straps Tel?


----------



## TH0R (Aug 15, 2007)

Chris1 said:


> You say the nicest things babe xxx
> 
> Who said I was wannabe anyway :whistling:
> 
> *Have you got straps Tel?*


Saucy:whistling:

Yes I have straps, but can't use them on pull ups or reverse grip rows, to finnecky

for my lickle hands, on the plus side my pen1s looks huge if I just film my hand

w4nking :thumb:


----------



## Jem (Mar 5, 2009)

OMG


----------



## Chris1 (Jul 23, 2008)

It would take Derren Brown to pull an illusion that big Tel 

I understand the pullups mainly, and I would be surprised if it was your grip giving out on them, more likely your Lat injury surely.

You could do it on the rows though, no reason not to, other than to lazy to take a few extra seconds to strap yourself in and therefore robbing yourself of a good back workout because of your girly plastercine forearms 

Just saying :whistling:


----------



## Rob68 (Sep 16, 2008)

have i stumbled into the sperm thread by mistake here or what? :confused1: ......


----------



## Jem (Mar 5, 2009)

tel is mutating ....


----------



## TH0R (Aug 15, 2007)

Chris1 said:


> It would take Derren Brown to pull an illusion that big Tel
> 
> I understand the pullups mainly, and I would be surprised if it was your grip giving out on them, more likely your Lat injury surely.
> 
> ...


Cunny funt

I challenge you to do REVERSE GRIP with grips on barbell:whistling:


----------



## TH0R (Aug 15, 2007)

The lack of work is certainly paying off with training:thumbup1:

Woke up this morning with sight of a 6 pack, thought I must be losing weight now

as I've been off blast for 6 weeks, went to scales 15-10. Fvck me, I'm gaining more

now than then, its ACE:bounce: :bounce:

Must say I think its a lot to do with the high repping I've been doing, glad Prov

kept banging on about it, must thank him:rolleyes:

Think its shocked my body into more growth

Back to bigger:thumb: weights soon though


----------



## TH0R (Aug 15, 2007)

On the downside I seem to be wheezing a lot more, or the Mrs says I am

No funny fvckers comments please, any reasons??


----------



## Rob68 (Sep 16, 2008)

tel3563 said:


> The lack of work is certainly paying off with training:thumbup1:
> 
> Woke up this morning with sight of a 6 pack, thought I must be losing weight now
> 
> ...


how long have you been doing high reps for tel?...

has it worked how you wanted?


----------



## Chris1 (Jul 23, 2008)

tel3563 said:


> On the downside I seem to be wheezing a lot more, or the Mrs says I am
> 
> No funny fvckers comments please, any reasons??


I'm not an expert on this at all.

At a wild guess maybe you are just a bit unfit CV wise as you have been off cardio for a while?


----------



## TH0R (Aug 15, 2007)

RJ68 said:


> how long have you been doing high reps for tel?...
> 
> has it worked how you wanted?


4 weeks Rob, will continue for 1 maybe 2 more weeks, then probably go on a

strength building routine or a mix between the two.

Lot more shape in Chest which has always been a weak point, biceps look

fuller but still no peak 

Legs have responded probably best:thumbup1:


----------



## TH0R (Aug 15, 2007)

Chris1 said:


> I'm not an expert on this at all.
> 
> At a wild guess maybe you are just a bit unfit CV wise as you have been off cardio for a while?


WTF are you on about, I did 20 mins last week

Could be mate, going to start for next 4 weeks before I blast again.


----------



## TH0R (Aug 15, 2007)

Chest today

Flat Bench

100x12

100x11

100x8

100x7

Incl DB Press

35x12

35x10

35x9

Weighted dips

15x11

15x7

15x5

Flat bench cable flyes FST

20x15

25x8

20x9

20x8

15x10

15x9

10x14 Chest was on fire:thumb:

Cable Rope Crunch

95x25

95x20

95x16

Grip work with weight on little bar thing, hurt like hell:thumbup1:

Great workout again, most weights/reps still going up:thumb:

Bad point, roof leaking at home, bodged it up and seems to be holding, hope fecking rain stops soon


----------



## winger (Jul 26, 2003)

Nice benching.


----------



## Chris1 (Jul 23, 2008)

Nice roof


----------



## TH0R (Aug 15, 2007)

Chris1 said:


> Nice roof


Tell me about it:rolleyes:

Legs today, have decided to change slightly, 4 sets of 12's fvcking back up, gonna

do 3 sets 6-8 then 3 12 reppers on leg press with narrow stance.

Squats

140x8

140x8

140x6

Narrow stance leg press

160x12

180x10

160x12

Leg Curl

91x12

91x12

91x11

Standing Calf Raise

150x20

150x12

150x11

Hanging leg raise, weighted with DB

12.5x16

12.5x13

12.5x12

Good workout but still had bad back pain for most of workout after squats:cursing:

Ok now though:thumbup1:

Day off tomorrow, may do some cardio but mrs off work so could be the good kind:thumb:


----------



## Jem (Mar 5, 2009)

hopeful aren't you ...bet it doesn't happen !


----------



## TH0R (Aug 15, 2007)

I've just bought some handcuffs so she may not have a choice


----------



## Jem (Mar 5, 2009)

tel3563 said:


> I've just bought some handcuffs so she may not have a choice


pmsl - nice to hear a bloke making an effort though :thumb:


----------



## Rob68 (Sep 16, 2008)

do you keep your feet straight on your standing calf raises or turn your heals in slightly?....is there any advantage to either?


----------



## Jem (Mar 5, 2009)

haha from handcuffs to calf raises !

Each stimulate different parts of the calf muscles dont they? that's what I thought

Yeah tel why do we do just seated not standing as well or donkey calves pray tell .....chill oot as well I'm just asking !


----------



## TH0R (Aug 15, 2007)

RJ68 said:


> do you keep your feet straight on your standing calf raises or turn your heals in slightly?....is there any advantage to either?


Hits differing parts of muscle, I've done heels in, heels out and heels straight.

I don't really bother now, I just try and do them real slow with a pause at top, fecking killer

to finish:thumbup1:


----------



## Rob68 (Sep 16, 2008)

trust me to kill the mood... :lol:


----------



## TH0R (Aug 15, 2007)

Jem said:


> haha from handcuffs to calf raises !
> 
> Each stimulate different parts of the calf muscles dont they? that's what I thought
> 
> Yeah tel why do we do just seated not standing as well or donkey calves pray tell .....chill oot as well I'm just asking !


We will, its only been 3 weeks, standing will be next as you can lift more weight

with them, although the reps will remain high on these. You have to be able to gauge

short term goals, hence we stick to same exercises for a few weeks, making sure

we increase reps/weights and thus move forward. Maybe in a few months we'll

do routines that enable us to concentrate on certain weakness's, then we may

do more reps/sets on calves, OK 

Marathon, not sprint:whistling:

I'm seriously thinking of doing a first timers if not next year deffo year after, would

prefer 2011 as 2010 is a world cup year:whistlingon't want to diet while thats on

You gonna join me Rob and Jem


----------



## Jem (Mar 5, 2009)

ok and yep and Rob - why have I not seen a pic ? is there one on your profile page ...or are you mega ugly :lol: :lol: :lol:

yummy had my quark with b/currant sugar free jelly crystals tonight so I am set for beddy byes unless there are any interesting threads about ...


----------



## Rob68 (Sep 16, 2008)

tel3563 said:


> We will, its only been 3 weeks, standing will be next as you can lift more weight
> 
> with them, although the reps will remain high on these. You have to be able to gauge
> 
> ...


go for it mate...imagine the shape you could get in by 2011...would love to see you step up there..... :thumbup1:

i would love to step on stage in good condition ...what an achievement that would be and a great buzz to...but for me it would be around 4 years time i reckon.... :cool2:


----------



## TH0R (Aug 15, 2007)

Jem said:


> ok and yep and Rob - why have I not seen a pic ? is there one on your profile page ...or are you mega ugly :lol: :lol: :lol:
> 
> yummy had my quark with *b/currant sugar free jelly crystals* tonight so I am set for beddy byes unless there are any interesting threads about ...


I'm off to bed anyways, good night, and yes Rob is very pug also a runt:lol:


----------



## Rob68 (Sep 16, 2008)

Jem said:


> ok and yep and Rob - why have I not seen a pic ? is there one on your profile page ...or are you mega ugly :lol: :lol: :lol:


 :crying: .....yes..... :ban:

think BRANCH WARREN.................

without the muscles


----------



## Rob68 (Sep 16, 2008)

tel3563 said:


> I'm off to bed anyways, good night, and yes Rob is very pug also a runt:lol:


theres better places i can go to get bullied ya know:cursing:....... 

night DOM..... :whistling: ..... :lol: :lol: :lol: ....last time i promise


----------



## TH0R (Aug 15, 2007)

Only kidding Rob, you know your my no1 :wub:


----------



## Jem (Mar 5, 2009)

Pmsl Branch Warren ....could be a lot, lot worse ...

He loves the name Dom - it's stuck as has 'The Vet'

When he competes, we can get avril to do us some t'shirts with his name on them ...


----------



## Jem (Mar 5, 2009)

tel3563 said:


> Only kidding Rob, you know your my no1 :wub:


So fookin fickle 

He told me that too Rob .....

:ban: :ban: :ban: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Rob68 (Sep 16, 2008)

Jem said:


> Pmsl Branch Warren ....could be a lot, lot worse ...
> 
> He loves the name Dom - it's stuck as has 'The Vet'
> 
> When he competes, we can get avril to do us some t'shirts with his name on them ...


getting a huge flag with it on pmsl.... :lol:



Jem said:


> So fookin fickle
> 
> He told me that too Rob .....
> 
> :ban: :ban: :ban: :lol: :lol: :lol:


im the 683 rd person he`s said that too.... :lol:


----------



## winger (Jul 26, 2003)

Be nice to the old geezer will ya!


----------



## TH0R (Aug 15, 2007)

Yay, I'm no longer Grandads Journal:thumb:

No training today, well about an hours cardio:whistling: (quicky)


----------



## TH0R (Aug 15, 2007)

Jem said:


> Pmsl Branch Warren ....could be a lot, lot worse ...
> 
> He loves the name Dom - it's stuck as has 'The Vet'
> 
> When he competes, we can get avril to do us some t'shirts with his name on them ...


*SuperTel:thumb:*



Jem said:


> So fookin fickle
> 
> He told me that too Rob .....
> 
> :ban: :ban: :ban: :lol: :lol: :lol:


*Your my No1 Hoochie:thumbup1:*



RJ68 said:


> getting a huge flag with it on pmsl.... :lol:
> 
> im the 683 rd person he`s said that too.... :lol:


 :innocent:



winger said:


> Be nice to the old geezer will ya!


*Us mature folk gotta stick together ma bro:thumbup1:*

*
*


----------



## winger (Jul 26, 2003)

I agree. Some one needs to school the youngsters around here.


----------



## Jem (Mar 5, 2009)

Comes to something when I have to associate myself with pensioners to be considered a youngster !

Yeah no reps pmsl that shut them all up - funny stuff

Just noticed the name change to the journal tel - getting an age complex ?


----------



## TH0R (Aug 15, 2007)

Jem said:


> Comes to something when I have to associate myself with pensioners to be considered a youngster !
> 
> Yeah no reps pmsl that shut them all up - funny stuff
> 
> Just noticed the name change to the journal tel - getting an age complex ?


Your only as young as you feel:thumbup1:

Change that sig, its making me horny (well everything does, including your new avi) :whistling:

workout??


----------



## Jem (Mar 5, 2009)

tel3563 said:


> Your only as young as you feel:thumbup1:
> 
> Change that sig, its making me horny (well everything does, including your new avi) :whistling:
> 
> workout??


s'not true I have never even done that .... :innocent:

DB did it

I dont know how to remove it ...will try in user cp

Ah thanks - glad me face isnt too scary then :tongue:


----------



## TH0R (Aug 15, 2007)

Jem said:


> s'not true I have never even done that .... :innocent:
> 
> DB did it
> 
> ...


Its got a sort of "I'm gonna fvck you senseless kinda look":innocent:

xx

Edit: Oops, did I just write that out loud:blush:


----------



## Jem (Mar 5, 2009)

tel3563 said:


> Its got a sort of "I'm gonna fvck you senseless kinda look":innocent:
> 
> xx
> 
> Edit: Oops, did I just write that out loud:blush:


 :blush: :blink: :devil2: It comes naturally :lol: I think it's a bit dopey actually - Like Deputy Dawg :lol:


----------



## TH0R (Aug 15, 2007)

I used to love Deputy Dawg, and Muskie


----------



## Rob68 (Sep 16, 2008)

am loving the new ukm board..... :lol: :lol: :lol:

evening you 2 and wingman hopes alls well....


----------



## Jem (Mar 5, 2009)

Evening Rob

Was it Deputy Dawg ? you know that dopey slow talking one - just looked it up and it's not the one I was thinking of ...


----------



## Rob68 (Sep 16, 2008)

tel3563 said:


> *SuperTel:thumb:*


 :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:.....you come out with some sh1t.... :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## TH0R (Aug 15, 2007)

Jem said:


> Evening Rob
> 
> Was it Deputy Dawg ? you know that dopey slow talking one - just looked it up and it's not the one I was thinking of ...


Yes, it was Deputy Dawg, he was sheriff and muskie and one other, possibly boo, were his friends and also his biggest enemies

cant remember catch phrase:confused1:

Anyway you don't look like DD Jem so get over it


----------



## Jem (Mar 5, 2009)

what was the edit hmmm ?


----------



## Rob68 (Sep 16, 2008)

you kissed and made up with everyone troubletel?


----------



## Jem (Mar 5, 2009)

pmsl he has ruined the reps system completely:lol: :lol: :lol: :ban:


----------



## Rob68 (Sep 16, 2008)

i hope they bring the comments part back though.... :thumbup1:

tel start a thread will ya... :lol:

its a good job theyve gone...you would of gone top with the new avvi jem.... :bounce:

then there would of been trouble:lol:


----------



## Jem (Mar 5, 2009)

RJ68 said:


> i hope they bring the comments part back though.... :thumbup1:
> 
> tel start a thread will ya... :lol:


fook dont tell him that :lol: think they will - I like some of the comments I get :bounce: :bounce: :bounce:


----------



## Rob68 (Sep 16, 2008)

is he all of a sudden not a grandad anymore? :confused1:


----------



## TH0R (Aug 15, 2007)

RJ68 said:


> is he all of a sudden not a grandad anymore? :confused1:


I've become insecure about my age, its all the doms soms and vets talk

You been training lately Rob, lets have a butchers at your workouts mate, no

internet weights either:whistling:


----------



## Rob68 (Sep 16, 2008)

legs today...

started on leg press

3 sets 100x12

leg extention

3 sets 45x10 = dont know why but they kill me...hate doing them

leg curl

3 sets 40 x12

calfs on leg press

4 sets 60x15 my weakness my calfs....cant seem to get them started...

did some ab work to

still bedding in at new gym...

yep im a runt...but who cares...


----------



## TH0R (Aug 15, 2007)

RJ68 said:


> legs today...
> 
> started on leg press
> 
> ...


You know whats coming don't you, SQUATS mate, bin the extensions for a

while, if they hurt in a bad way ie knees then don't do..........

Workout looks pretty good to me, can't always get a good stretch on leg press

with calves, is it 45 degree??

whats your weight, approx bf, length of time training, you've probably told me

but I've got no memory, its my age

Start a journal and we'll see if we can improve you some, then boom after Xmas mate:thumbup1:


----------



## Jem (Mar 5, 2009)

yes, start a journal runt !


----------



## Rob68 (Sep 16, 2008)

tel3563 said:


> You know whats coming don't you, SQUATS mate, bin the extensions for a
> 
> while, if they hurt in a bad way ie knees then don't do..........
> 
> ...


squats will be in next leg session...as i would rather do them than extentions...need to pester someone at the gym to watch me...newbie n all that...

yep calves 45 degree...make any difference?

13st 4 body fat at a guess 20%ish training nearly 18 months...properly about 7 months but was at a sh1te gym...hence joined new 1 ,5 weeks ago...

i reckon i could up the weight abit on press and drop reps...


----------



## TH0R (Aug 15, 2007)

RJ68 said:


> squats will be in next leg session...as i would rather do them than extentions...need to pester someone at the gym to watch me...newbie n all that...
> 
> yep calves 45 degree...make any difference?
> 
> ...


Anyone on board from new gym, could always video mate.

Get a journal up, we need to talk about some things as well mate, you have

to, imo, get all your lifts up so your joints etc are strong enough for the strength gains to come at a later date.


----------



## Jem (Mar 5, 2009)

How many hoochies in your harem now tel ?


----------



## Rob68 (Sep 16, 2008)

tel3563 said:


> Anyone on board from new gym, could always video mate.
> 
> Get a journal up, we need to talk about some things as well mate, you have
> 
> to, imo, get all your lifts up so your joints etc are strong enough for the strength gains to come at a later date.


yep i hear you....


----------



## TH0R (Aug 15, 2007)

Jem said:


> How many hoochies in your harem now tel ?


Only 1:wub:


----------



## Jem (Mar 5, 2009)

Oh you are such a charmer pmsl


----------



## Rob68 (Sep 16, 2008)

tel3563 said:


> Only 1:wub:


wheres the 'pass me the bucket' smilie... :whistling: .......... 

smooth b4stard big man... :lol:


----------



## TH0R (Aug 15, 2007)

RJ68 said:


> wheres the 'pass me the bucket' smilie... :whistling: ..........
> 
> smooth b4stard big man... :lol:


----------



## Rob68 (Sep 16, 2008)

you any idea of your body fat?


----------



## TH0R (Aug 15, 2007)

20-22% probably, maybe less, coming down though

I have a full 6 pack in morning and come bed time I'm a fat cvnt, annoying, think

it probably means I'm carb sensitive or something like that, keep meaning to ask why


----------



## Jem (Mar 5, 2009)

tel3563 said:


> 20-22% probably, maybe less, coming down though
> 
> I have a full 6 pack in morning and come bed time I'm a fat cvnt, annoying, think
> 
> it probably means I'm carb sensitive or something like that, keep meaning to ask why


6 pack of hob nobs will do you no good tel - this will IMO make you very carb sensitive .... :thumbup1:


----------



## Jem (Mar 5, 2009)

He has that image on the side of his pussy wagon :beer:

Can you post a pic of your ride for Rob tel please :thumb:


----------



## Rob68 (Sep 16, 2008)

Jem said:


> He has that image on the side of his pussy wagon :beer:
> 
> Can you post a pic of your ride for Rob tel please :thumb:


its not an ice cream van is it?


----------



## TH0R (Aug 15, 2007)

My son stood next to it, going to his prom

It's a "Raging Bull" :laugh:


----------



## TH0R (Aug 15, 2007)

Jem said:


> 6 pack of hob nobs will do you no good tel - this will IMO make you very carb sensitive .... :thumbup1:


One of these days miss your gonna get something that you've got coming to you,

Marky Mark my words


----------



## Jem (Mar 5, 2009)

If I move to York will you let me drive it ?


----------



## Guest (Nov 3, 2009)

tel3563 said:


> 20-22% probably, maybe less, coming down though
> 
> I have a full 6 pack in morning and come bed time I'm a fat cvnt, annoying, think
> 
> it probably means I'm carb sensitive or something like that, keep meaning to ask why


Tel... I would guess you may be a little lower than 20-22%. Is that your current condition in you avy? If so, I think you are below 20%.

I am carb sensitive as well. I only take in 300-400 grams a day which is a little on the low side. Sometimes I struggle to get to 400. I know that my body is very sensitive though so I think 350g is a happy median for me.


----------



## Rob68 (Sep 16, 2008)

tel3563 said:


> My son stood next to it, going to his prom
> 
> It's a "Raging Bull" :laugh:


very nice.....typical it called raging bull...pmsl... :lol:

its a bit to clean for a builder though:whistling:


----------



## TH0R (Aug 15, 2007)

ZEUS said:


> Tel... I would guess you may be a little lower than 20-22%. Is that your current condition in you avy? If so, I think you are below 20%.
> 
> I am carb sensitive as well. I only take in 300-400 grams a day which is a little on the low side. Sometimes I struggle to get to 400. I know that my body is very sensitive though so I think 350g is a happy median for me.


I'm less than the avi bri, like i say, full 6 pack on waking, fat tw4t on going to

bed


----------



## TH0R (Aug 15, 2007)

Jem said:


> If I move to York will you let me drive it ?


can you drive while spread eagled on the back seat, if so, sure:thumbup1:


----------



## TH0R (Aug 15, 2007)

RJ68 said:


> very nice.....typical it called raging bull...pmsl... :lol:
> 
> its a bit to clean for a builder though:whistling:


I'll post the transit tomorrow, rust bucket tipper, looks like a pikeys pick up,

call it the moaning cow


----------



## Guest (Nov 3, 2009)

tel3563 said:


> I'm less than the avi bri, like i say, full 6 pack on waking, fat tw4t on going to
> 
> bed


I have never been able to see my abs at 20+ % bf. I normally cant really see them until I am around 16%, give or take a little


----------



## Jem (Mar 5, 2009)

tel3563 said:


> can you drive while spread eagled on the back seat, if so, sure:thumbup1:


 :w00t: :blink: :wacko:

well if angelina jolie can do it on the front bumper in that film then I'm sure I can try ... :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## TH0R (Aug 15, 2007)

ZEUS said:


> I have never been able to see my abs at 20+ % bf. I normally cant really see them until I am around 16%, give or take a little


thats good news for me then bri, do you find yourself in a similar vain, ie seem

to put weight on

during the day, I've been 8lbs heavier from morning to evening, in fact I think I

put 10bs on once:rolleyes:


----------



## Jem (Mar 5, 2009)

tel3563 said:


> thats good news for me then bri, do you find yourself in a similar vain, ie seem
> 
> to put weight on
> 
> ...


M&S ran out of fudge cake on that day too coincidentally :whistling:

Ok - serious training posting going on - I will desist

As you were Bri


----------



## Guest (Nov 3, 2009)

tel3563 said:


> thats good news for me then bri, do you find yourself in a similar vain, ie seem
> 
> to put weight on
> 
> ...


Absolutely. I am always pleased in the morning as everything seems to tighten up. Although I look flat in the morning, I still look my leanest. Then as my meals start adding up I start to fill out. Imo alot of people are of the mindset that you need to eat 500-600g of carbs to bulk. For me I know that I can gain good qaulity muscle staying around 350g, and I also wont blow up like the state puff marshmellow man. My mate, whom is preparing for nationals rarely goes above 300grams of carbs in the offseason!


----------



## TH0R (Aug 15, 2007)

ZEUS said:


> Absolutely. I am always pleased in the morning as everything seems to tighten up. Although I look flat in the morning, I still look my leanest. Then as my meals start adding up I start to fill out. Imo alot of people are of the mindset that you need to eat 500-600g of carbs to bulk. For me I know that I can gain good qaulity muscle staying around 350g, and I also wont blow up like the state puff marshmellow man. My mate, whom is preparing for nationals rarely goes above 300grams of carbs in the offseason!


I've actually cut a few carbs lately, don't have many at all after 6ish in evening.

this is when I've started losing some bf, although weight staying stable or even

rising atm, all good:thumb:

good to see you over your illness, party looked a blast:thumb:

Off to bed now mate, thanks for dropping by bri:thumbup1:

Jem, no need to go hun, we need you for decoration

x

nighty night


----------



## winger (Jul 26, 2003)

Tel, I like the car, is it 4 wheel drive?

Also, I see a very strong resemblence in your son's face and your avatar, anyone else see it? :whistling:


----------



## TH0R (Aug 15, 2007)

winger said:


> Tel, I like the car, is it 4 wheel drive?
> 
> Also, I see a very strong resemblence in your son's face and your avatar, anyone else see it? :whistling:


 :lol: I see the resemblance:thumbup1:

4 WD, of course, how would I get to my house on all those tarmac roads if it wasn't:laugh:

Its also got a few other upgrades, the wheels cost 650 a piece

Seemed like a good idea at the time when things were good, not such a good

idea now:whistling:, may have to go after Xmas if things don't improve. I have a few

jobs to price so fingers crossed


----------



## TH0R (Aug 15, 2007)

Shoulders & Tri's today

DB Seated Press

32.5x12

32.5x9

32.5x9

32.5x7 Loads less than last week but i felt i had the bench leant back too much so I

put its very straight, takes the chest out. Makes getting the DB's up a sh1tter though

Single Arm Lateral Raise

20x10

20x10

20x9

Reverse DB Fly, I kept the arms slightly forward to really hit the rear delt, worked:thumbup1:

20x14

20x12

20x12

EZ Lying Skull Crushers

60x12

60x8

60x7

Reversed grip push downs

60x12

60x10

60x10

Machine Crunch

70x25

70x17

70x16

Decent workout, but I think I'm getting sick of the high reps now:whistling:

Also a few people kept talking to me tonight:rolleyes:

Deads tomorrow:thumb:


----------



## TH0R (Aug 15, 2007)

Jem said:


> :w00t: :blink: :wacko:
> 
> well if angelina jolie can do it on the front bumper in that film then I'm sure I can try ... :lol: :lol: :lol:


I love a girly who doesn't mind a little discomfort:whistling:


----------



## Jem (Mar 5, 2009)

How'd the quote go ?


----------



## ParaManiac (Mar 20, 2007)

tel3563 said:


> Deads tomorrow:thumb:


Thats some recovery powers


----------



## Chris1 (Jul 23, 2008)

Haven't seen you around in a while Glen mate, hope all's well :thumb:

Looking good Tel, I know you're getting bored of the high repping, but look at the progress you're making! You yourself said you're looking better than ever.

Abs are something I don't even dream of lol and I'm only 28.


----------



## Jem (Mar 5, 2009)

Chris1 said:


> Haven't seen you around in a while Glen mate, hope all's well :thumb:
> 
> Looking good Tel, I know you're getting bored of the high repping, but look at the progress you're making! You yourself said you're looking better than ever.
> 
> Abs are something I don't even dream of lol and I'm only 28.


Better start Chris - if I have to come on that boat and whip you into shape there will be trouble


----------



## Chris1 (Jul 23, 2008)

mmmmmm, motivation 

You never did say where you fancied going


----------



## Jem (Mar 5, 2009)

Chris1 said:


> mmmmmm, motivation
> 
> You never did say where you fancied going


Just about anywhere hot would suit me chris :bounce: :bounce: :bounce:


----------



## TH0R (Aug 15, 2007)

ParaManiac said:


> Thats some recovery powers


  I actually meant to say friday


----------



## TH0R (Aug 15, 2007)

Chris1 said:


> Haven't seen you around in a while Glen mate, hope all's well :thumb:
> 
> Looking good Tel, I know you're getting bored of the high repping, but look at the progress you're making! You yourself said you're looking better than ever.
> 
> Abs are something I don't even dream of lol and I'm only 28.


Abs are nothing to do with the high repping, I've always had them, just that

they were hidden:whistling:

Need to feel some big weights in my hands

Don't want to get stale, I did put on 4 stone with low reps:rolleyes:


----------



## TH0R (Aug 15, 2007)

Jem said:


> How'd the quote go ?


Ok, not the biggest job I've ever seen, couldn't use my powers though as it was

both of them, and he's in a wheelchair!

I'm gone low, but not that low


----------



## Jem (Mar 5, 2009)

tel3563 said:


> Ok, not the biggest job I've ever seen, couldn't use my powers though as it was
> 
> both of them, and he's in a wheelchair!
> 
> I'm gone low, but not that low


FPMSL:lol: :lol: Shameful


----------



## Rob68 (Sep 16, 2008)

tel3563 said:


> Need to feel some big weights in my hands


was gonna say grab your b4lls....but on the other hand.... :whistling: .....


----------



## TH0R (Aug 15, 2007)

RJ68 said:


> was gonna say grab your b4lls....but on the other hand.... :whistling: .....


Its not the size of the chamber but the size of the barrell Rob:whistling:

training today??

Off for an early night tonight, I can't fecking walk, my calves are well sore:cursing:


----------



## Rob68 (Sep 16, 2008)

tel3563 said:


> Its not the size of the chamber but the size of the barrell Rob:whistling:
> 
> training today??
> 
> Off for an early night tonight, I can't fecking walk, my calves are well sore:cursing:


trained tonight got gym bit later so wasnt as rammed...

also did shoulders and tri`s....but bit soul destroying when i see your weights on high reps are pretty much same as mine but on 6-8 reps....

although single arm laterals are below yours at 15...

fcuk im a weak ass...but slowly slowly so to speak...form was good to...

sent you email:thumbup1:


----------



## TH0R (Aug 15, 2007)

dc55 said:


> TBH I would get sooooo bored doing all those reps etc. But thats just me. As long as your enjoying your training and making progress, thats all good old boy ;-)
> 
> When you going back to big boy weights?


Almost missed this advice:whistling:

I've been giving this some thought tbh, could probably get blast together in

2 or 3 weeks and may coincide it with this, or start sooner as I am missing the weights

Then I think, well your still progressing with reps/weight so why change....... Its

fecking tough with high reps and I have noticed a fair bit of improvement in quality muscle.

Especially around the head:lol:


----------



## TH0R (Aug 15, 2007)

RJ68 said:


> trained tonight got gym bit later so wasnt as rammed...
> 
> also did shoulders and tri`s....but bit soul destroying when i see your weights on high reps are pretty much same as mine but on 6-8 reps....
> 
> ...


Well for the amount of time you've been training thats good imo, don't compare yourself

to anyone, as long as 100% in gym and consistent with everything else, you

can't do no more.

Will look at WO tomorrow and comment

Night Rob


----------



## Rob68 (Sep 16, 2008)

tel3563 said:


> Well for the amount of time you've been training thats good imo, don't compare yourself
> 
> to anyone, as long as 100% in gym and consistent with everything else, you
> 
> ...


yep your right.....night mate... :thumbup1:


----------



## winger (Jul 26, 2003)

tel3563 said:


> Almost missed this advice:whistling:
> 
> I've been giving this some thought tbh, could probably get blast together in
> 
> ...


You answered it yourself, do what your doing and when you hit a plateau up the dose or change routines, come on old man, you know this!

I still love ya though, in a long distance kind of way. :beer:


----------



## TH0R (Aug 15, 2007)

winger said:


> You answered it yourself, do what your doing and when you hit a plateau up the dose or change routines, come on old man, you know this!
> 
> I still love ya though, in a long distance kind of way. :beer:


but...........................there's a lot to be said about changing stuff before a plateau

is hit, why wait till your stale, doesn't help if your getting bored of high reps to

keep doing them, won't look forward to workouts etc.

I might introduce low reps on initial compound exercise and keep high reps to others

Best of both worlds:thumb:

Loves you to in a totally non **** way:thumbup1:


----------



## Chris1 (Jul 23, 2008)

:thumb:


----------



## TH0R (Aug 15, 2007)

Chris1 said:


> :thumb:


got something for ya mate

http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/shows-pros-inspiration/70596-hert-beds-open-first-timers-bodybuilding-championships-2010-a.html

What you think, we'd actually be in the same first timers ie I'm over 5-8

We could spur each other on:thumbup1:


----------



## pastanchicken (Sep 29, 2008)

How's Reg?


----------



## TH0R (Aug 15, 2007)

pastanchicken said:


> How's Reg?


Lost at sea


----------



## pastanchicken (Sep 29, 2008)

So it seems, you didn't help him :nono:


----------



## Chris1 (Jul 23, 2008)

Who's Reg????

Just having a look now gramps.


----------



## Jem (Mar 5, 2009)

who is reg?


----------



## pastanchicken (Sep 29, 2008)

reg is tel's new protege :thumbup1:


----------



## Chris1 (Jul 23, 2008)

Looks like it could be a plan Tel.

Obviously I don't know if I could make it, but I can train and prep for it, then if I am around at the time it might work!!!


----------



## Chris1 (Jul 23, 2008)

Looks like I might be home actually


----------



## Jem (Mar 5, 2009)

pastanchicken said:


> reg is tel's new protege :thumbup1:


Did I get the sack then :confused1:

Is he young :whistling:


----------



## Jem (Mar 5, 2009)

Chris1 said:


> Looks like I might be home actually


for what event precisely - why am I totally unaware of what is going on :confused1:


----------



## Chris1 (Jul 23, 2008)

Check the link on the last page pet.

Looks like Tel and I may be first timers together


----------



## Jem (Mar 5, 2009)

oh yeah saw that - perhaps I should just do that one as well then, obviously not the same class though ! ?


----------



## pastanchicken (Sep 29, 2008)

Jem said:


> Did I get the sack then :confused1:
> 
> Is he young :whistling:


Younger than Tel :whistling:


----------



## Chris1 (Jul 23, 2008)

Why not Jem, it's an aim at the end of the day. Iprobably won't have enough muscle mass when the time comes, but i can try and it gives that incentive to work harder towards a goal.


----------



## TH0R (Aug 15, 2007)

Jem said:


> oh yeah saw that - perhaps I should just do that one as well then, obviously not the same class though ! ?


I'm in the old ripened fruit class:crying::sad: :huh:

Reg was a figment of pasta and chips imagination

Would be good if we all did it:thumb:


----------



## TH0R (Aug 15, 2007)

Chris1 said:


> Why not Jem, it's an aim at the end of the day. *Iprobably won't have enough muscle mass when the time comes*, but i can try and it gives that incentive to work harder towards a goal.


well done Chris, that was nearly 10 mins before you made an excuse not to do it:whistling:


----------



## Jem (Mar 5, 2009)

tel3563 said:


> I'm in the old ripened fruit class:crying::sad: :huh:
> 
> Reg was a figment of pasta and chips imagination
> 
> Would be good if we all did it:thumb:


hmmm what can I do to make you forgive me tel :confused1: :confused1: :confused1: I am sorry ok :laugh:

Well considering what I was going for was May then it gives me some extra time to prepare so that's cool - plus there's less pressure with this one so why not ! :bounce: :bounce: :bounce:


----------



## TH0R (Aug 15, 2007)

Jem said:


> *hmmm what can I do to make you forgive me tel * :confused1: :confused1: :confused1: I am sorry ok :laugh:
> 
> Well considering what I was going for was May then it gives me some extra time to prepare so that's cool - plus there's less pressure with this one so why not ! :bounce: :bounce: :bounce:


Now let me think on that one:whistling: :whistling:

What a weekend that would be:thumb:

Although I'd be babbing myself:eek:


----------



## Chris1 (Jul 23, 2008)

Lol, I guess I do do that alot.

I like to have a reason for failure before I start, just in case.

At the end of the day though, so long as I beat you, what does it matter


----------



## TH0R (Aug 15, 2007)

Chris1 said:


> Lol, I guess I do do that alot.
> 
> I like to have a reason for failure before I start, just in case.
> 
> At the end of the day though, so long as I beat you, what does it matter


That made me chuckle:laugh:

I have a feeling conditioning will win the day, rather than size, think a lot will come

in big but flat (smooth)


----------



## Chris1 (Jul 23, 2008)

tel3563 said:


> That made me chuckle:laugh:
> 
> I have a feeling conditioning will win the day, rather than size, think a lot will come
> 
> in big but flat *(smooth)*


Me in a nutshell hunnybunch :tongue:


----------



## Jem (Mar 5, 2009)

Ummm what is babbing ?


----------



## TH0R (Aug 15, 2007)

Jem said:


> Ummm what is babbing ?


Flexing the sphincter Jem

You may of done on the odd bedroom occasion :whistling:


----------



## Chris1 (Jul 23, 2008)

Pooing I imagine!


----------



## Beklet (May 13, 2005)

tel3563 said:


> well done Chris, that was nearly 10 mins before you made an excuse not to do it:whistling:


PMSL!!!! :lol: :lol: :lol:

Oh if only I could rep you....I'll settle for buying you a pint after the show :thumb:


----------



## Jem (Mar 5, 2009)

I dont pooh in the bedroom ...


----------



## Rob68 (Sep 16, 2008)

31st july that bedford show..isnt that world cup final day?....

therell only be you 2 there and youll have to judge yourselfs...:laugh:


----------



## Jem (Mar 5, 2009)

pmsl - then they'll end up fighting over who comes first ...very gay


----------



## Beklet (May 13, 2005)

RJ68 said:


> 31st july that bedford show..isnt that world cup final day?....
> 
> therell only be you 2 there and youll have to judge yourselfs...:laugh:


England won't be in the Final, Italy may be, and Bedford is 20% Italians.....


----------



## Jem (Mar 5, 2009)

Beklet said:


> England won't be in the Final, Italy may be, and Bedford is 20% Italians.....


   tres drole Beks - you seem sure of it

Any tall Italians kicking about :whistling:


----------



## TH0R (Aug 15, 2007)

RJ68 said:


> 31st july that bedford show..isnt that world cup final day?....
> 
> therell only be you 2 there and youll have to judge yourselfs...:laugh:


Its a Saturday, WC final on Sunday, wow that could be a good p1ss up in the pub:thumb:


----------



## Rob68 (Sep 16, 2008)

Beklet said:


> England won't be in the Final, Italy may be, and Bedford is 20% Italians.....


everyone knows england will win the world cup:whistling:....


----------



## TH0R (Aug 15, 2007)

Jem said:


> pmsl - then they'll end up fighting over who comes first ...very gay


Winner gets trophy, loser gets night with you 2 Deal, ahh sh1t, I've just thought, I'll win 



Beklet said:


> England won't be in the Final, Italy may be, and Bedford is 20% Italians.....


Ce



Jem said:


> tres drole Beks - you seem sure of it
> 
> Any tall Italians kicking about :whistling:


Honestly, do you think of nothing else, have a fvcking minstrel will ya:cool2:


----------



## TH0R (Aug 15, 2007)

Rob, your way out mate, WC final on 11th July


----------



## Jem (Mar 5, 2009)

A minstrel ...oooh hahaha gotcha ! Bring on the flan ...freudian slip ...I meant flab


----------



## Rob68 (Sep 16, 2008)

tel3563 said:


> Its a Saturday, WC final on Sunday, wow that could be a good p1ss up in the pub:thumb:


did you say beers on you all night if you win your show.?...

nice one tel...always said you were a good un... :thumb: :thumb :


----------



## Rob68 (Sep 16, 2008)

tel3563 said:


> Rob, your way out mate, WC final on 11th July


plenty time to recover for another **** up.... :thumb:


----------



## TH0R (Aug 15, 2007)

Jem said:


> A minstrel ...oooh hahaha gotcha ! Bring on the flan ...freudian slip ...I meant flab


I had fecking chocolate today, Mrs bought some home, she's trying to tempt me

to the darkside, keeps saying I'll leave her for some young honey:confused1:

She's so perceptive:laugh:

Darling if you ever read this it was a joke xx


----------



## Beklet (May 13, 2005)

Jem said:


> tres drole Beks - you seem sure of it
> 
> Any tall Italians kicking about :whistling:


Tall + Italians? Does not compute :lol: :lol: :lol:

I dunno to be honest - I'm rubbish, I can't tell Italians from anyone else tbh. I can only tell the Poles when they open their traps - I thought my mate's ex-girlfriend was Indian, and it turns out she's Italian....:laugh:


----------



## Rob68 (Sep 16, 2008)

tel3563 said:


> I had fecking chocolate today, Mrs bought some home, she's trying to tempt me
> 
> to the darkside, keeps saying I'll leave her for some young honey:confused1:
> 
> ...


if your darling reads this it wil be divorce i reckon...:laugh:


----------



## Jem (Mar 5, 2009)

....after what you said to me about my indulgence this morning :gun_bandana: :2guns: :nono:

Mrs Tel knows your every move tel - 32 yrs - you will never surprise her or have any secrets :whistling:


----------



## Jem (Mar 5, 2009)

Beklet said:


> Tall + Italians? Does not compute :lol: :lol: :lol:
> 
> I dunno to be honest - I'm rubbish, I can't tell Italians from anyone else tbh. I can only tell the Poles when they open their traps - I thought my mate's ex-girlfriend was Indian, and it turns out she's Italian....:laugh:


Fooks sake Beks  there is a big difference between Indians and Italians :lol:

1. Indians wear red feathers on their head

2. Italians wear spaghetti stained string vests and wave their arms about

No offence to Indians or Italians reading this - I love your sense of style :thumbup1:


----------



## Rob68 (Sep 16, 2008)

Jem said:


> Mrs Tel knows your every move tel - 32 yrs - you will never surprise her or have any secrets :whistling:


FPMSL.......yeah right.... :lol:


----------



## TH0R (Aug 15, 2007)

RJ68 said:


> if your darling reads this it wil be divorce i reckon...:laugh:


Hmm, she can have the kids, I'll have the car, house belongs to creditors anyway:lol:



Jem said:


> ....after what you said to me about my indulgence this morning :gun_bandana: :2guns: :nono:
> 
> Mrs Tel knows your every move tel - 32 yrs - you will never surprise her or have any secrets :whistling:


 mg:

Men always have secrets:tongue:


----------



## Rob68 (Sep 16, 2008)

tel3563 said:


> Hmm, she can have the kids, I'll have the car, house belongs to creditors anyway:lol:


such a caring person... :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Jem (Mar 5, 2009)

NOOOOO men only think they have secrets ...women let them think this way to keep them happy. Anything women dont know, they aren't interested in knowing ...

Now women, women have a varied selection of secrets ...you would never in your wildest dreams decipher what goes on in women's heads never mind the things they get up to and dont tell you about ....

We let you think we are simple creatures who only admire shoes, bags and perfume though


----------



## Rob68 (Sep 16, 2008)

Jem said:


> NOOOOO men only think they have secrets ...women let them think this way to keep them happy. Anything women dont know, they aren't interested in knowing ...
> 
> Now women, women have a varied selection of secrets ...you would never in your wildest dreams decipher what goes on in women's heads never mind the things they get up to and dont tell you about ....
> 
> We let you think we are simple creatures who only admire shoes, bags and perfume though


as long as you keep believeing that jem...then alls good... :whistling: ..... :lol:


----------



## Jem (Mar 5, 2009)

RJ68 said:


> as long as you keep believeing that jem...then alls good... :whistling: ..... :lol:


you would say that *in your ignorant bliss*


----------



## TH0R (Aug 15, 2007)

Jem said:


> you would say that *in your ignorant bliss*


I say it safe in the knowledge that I know I'm training back tomorrow and won't

start with squats:lol: :lol:

Still FPMSL:lol: :lol:


----------



## Jem (Mar 5, 2009)

tel3563 said:


> I say it safe in the knowledge that I know I'm training back tomorrow and won't
> 
> start with squats:lol: :lol:
> 
> Still FPMSL:lol: :lol:


Fook off :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Beklet (May 13, 2005)

Jem said:


> Fooks sake Beks  there is a big difference between Indians and Italians :lol:
> 
> 1. Indians wear red feathers on their head
> 
> ...


Not the girls..........:laugh:



Jem said:


> NOOOOO men only think they have secrets ...women let them think this way to keep them happy. Anything women dont know, they aren't interested in knowing ...
> 
> Now women, women have a varied selection of secrets ...you would never in your wildest dreams decipher what goes on in women's heads never mind the things they get up to and dont tell you about ....
> 
> We let you think we are simple creatures who only admire shoes, bags and perfume though


And cake. Don't forget the cake.....and Urban Decay.......Hotel Chocolat.......


----------



## Jem (Mar 5, 2009)

Oooh let's not start on the cake

or the chocolate

ever been smothered in the stuff then had your fella say he cannot eat anymore because he feels sick :ban: :lol:

erm no neither have I ...

Are you gonna compete then Beks :confused1:


----------



## Beklet (May 13, 2005)

Jem said:


> Oooh let's not start on the cake
> 
> or the chocolate
> 
> ...


Not me.......I can't diet and heels and bling not really me tbh....:laugh:


----------



## Tommy10 (Feb 17, 2009)

tel3563 said:


> I had fecking chocolate today, Mrs bought some home, she's trying to tempt me
> 
> to the darkside, keeps saying I'll leave her for some young honey:confused1:
> 
> ...





tel3563 said:


> Hmm, she can have the kids, I'll have the car, house belongs to creditors anyway:lol:
> 
> *Reps Tel...* :lol: *:lol:* :lol:
> 
> ...


----------



## winger (Jul 26, 2003)

Bump


----------



## Chris1 (Jul 23, 2008)

Far to many slanderous and liable comments in here for me to reply.

Safe to say Tel will be buying the drinks with his 2nd place prize money while I take home the money and the honey.

That's just the way I roll old man!!!


----------



## winger (Jul 26, 2003)

Chris1 said:


> Far to many slanderous and liable comments in here for me to reply.
> 
> Safe to say Tel will be buying the drinks with his 2nd place prize money while I take home the money and the honey.
> 
> That's just the way I roll old man!!!


Small shriveled up balls in your court. :lol:


----------



## winger (Jul 26, 2003)

Tel, did you just not look at my ass? 

I was gonna neg rep yo punk ass. Fcukin dirty old men, whyIota. :thumbup1:


----------



## winger (Jul 26, 2003)

Say look, a perfectly good journal to hijack, damn so little time..aint that right geezer...lol


----------



## Chris1 (Jul 23, 2008)

OOOOO, someones on form tonight Wingman.

It's a done deal fella, like candy from a baby.....

.....but like, you know, an old one


----------



## winger (Jul 26, 2003)

Did you post up any before and after pics gentlemen? and geezers...lol :beer:


----------



## Rob68 (Sep 16, 2008)

winger said:


> Say look, a perfectly good journal to hijack, damn so little time..aint that right geezer...lol


i see the chronic was working wonders tonight wingman.... :lol:


----------



## Chris1 (Jul 23, 2008)

My befores are in my journal.

Afters will be the show pics, with 2 other guys either side of me trying not to look dissapointed :tongue:


----------



## TH0R (Aug 15, 2007)

Jeez, I remember when this was a serious training log:rolleyes:

I'd like for someone to lay me a bet, any amount of money you like, that I can put

enough doubt in Chris's head that he won't even be in the UK on 31st July:lol: :lol:

I know its cruel but I can't help myself:bounce:

reverse psychology


----------



## Jem (Mar 5, 2009)

tel3563 said:


> Jeez, I remember when this was a serious training log:rolleyes:
> 
> I'd like for someone to lay me a bet, any amount of money you like, that I can put
> 
> ...


----------



## TH0R (Aug 15, 2007)

Ahh your right Jem, he's gonna beat the sh1t outta me:innocent:


----------



## Mikey40 (Oct 30, 2009)

Hi Tel

Thought I'd drop by and say hello again - so what's going on ere then ? thought this was a training journal LOL :tongue:

Saw on that Herts & Beds 1st Timers thread that u may be up for. Think I'm gonna do it :thumbup1:


----------



## Jem (Mar 5, 2009)

anyway what's got your goat today ? bloody grumping at me ...didnt you get it last night then huh ?


----------



## TH0R (Aug 15, 2007)

Mikey40 said:


> Hi Tel
> 
> Thought I'd drop by and say hello again - so what's going on ere then ? thought this was a training journal LOL :tongue:
> 
> Saw on that Herts & Beds 1st Timers thread that u may be up for. Think I'm gonna do it :thumbup1:


Plenty of training but with a fair amount of p1ss taking inbetween:whistling:

Yes Mike, there's a few of us thinking about it now mate, are you under or over 5-8?

Wonder what happens if your exactly 5-8, choice I suppose.

There's a couple of the ladies saying there gonna do the show but as you are probably

aware most women talk bs:lol:

At the end of the day it'll probably just be me, although I'm hoping a few fans

may turn up to support us:thumb:

You got a journal mate, have you got anyone prepping you, might ask around

at the gym see if anyone fancies it, though they'll all be busy with there shows

I suppose.

I'm most worried about diet as I'm not sure how a pre comp diet works, especially

as you get towards the end, cutting out carbs etc

Should be good mate and I look forward to keeping in touch:thumbup1:


----------



## TH0R (Aug 15, 2007)

Jem said:


> anyway what's got your goat today ? bloody grumping at me ...*didnt you get it last night then huh ?*


 :whistling: :whistling:

Couldn't perform, kept thinking about this Geordy bird I know, totally put me off:sad:


----------



## Jem (Mar 5, 2009)

tel3563 said:


> Plenty of training but with a fair amount of p1ss taking inbetween:whistling:
> 
> Yes Mike, there's a few of us thinking about it now mate, are you under or over 5-8?
> 
> ...


 :cursing: :cursing: :cursing: we'll see :cursing: :cursing: :cursing:



tel3563 said:


> :whistling: :whistling:
> 
> Couldn't perform, kept thinking about this Geordy bird I know, totally put me off:sad:


OMG she must be hot tottie :thumbup1:


----------



## Chris1 (Jul 23, 2008)

It's spelt Geord*ie* you tool, and you wish mate 

Don't you worry sweet cheeks I'll be there, all 273lbs of me, taking you *DOWN!!!!!!*

I may not have confidence Tel, but I'm stubborn as a mule, being an only child does that to a man!


----------



## Jem (Mar 5, 2009)

No one spells it right chicken ....most annoying x

Off to the gym now

No back just light cardio....


----------



## TH0R (Aug 15, 2007)

Chris1 said:


> It's spelt Geord*ie* you tool, and you wish mate
> 
> Don't you worry sweet cheeks I'll be there, all 273lbs of me, taking you *DOWN!!!!!!*
> 
> I may not have confidence Tel, but I'm stubborn as a mule, being an only child does that to a man!


Dont tempt me sailor *BOY*, I could gently gnaw away but I won't:innocent:

I'll beat you on the day, thats all that will matter, what is it you *BOYS *say "Owned"

If your 273lb you'll be the biggest there, but also the fattest:tongue:


----------



## TH0R (Aug 15, 2007)

Jem said:


> No one spells it right chicken ....most annoying x
> 
> Off to the gym now
> 
> No back just light cardio....


I hope I'm chicken and your not talking to the big "bully" boy, I'm so intimidated:surrender:

Need some lovin:thumb:

good girl on the cardio, back tomorrow, btw, I'm thinking of shoulder/bi's and

back/tri's

My arms were in bits before the bicep workout today, after I was nealy crying

Good though, but I feel I may get more the other way, thoughts anyone??


----------



## Rob68 (Sep 16, 2008)

what sort of weight are you expecting to get down to for the show have you any idea?...


----------



## TH0R (Aug 15, 2007)

RJ68 said:


> what sort of weight are you expecting to get down to for the show have you any idea?...


Not given it too much thought Rob, I would like to get another 7-10lbs of clean muscle, more if possible, that would take me to 16.5 stone. I would think

that I could probably do with getting rid of about 20-25lbs, I'll have a fair

bit of water I think.

Its not something I'm gonna know till I've done it once.

You can be sure whatever I do I won't fail for the lack of trying:thumbup1:

If I can get on stage at 15 stone with everything on show I'd be very happy, probably

14-7 I'd be reasonably happy, we'll see

As long as I beat that lanky piece of **** I won't be bothered:lol:


----------



## dmcc (Nov 25, 2007)

Chris if you weigh 273 on stage I'll be lighter than you FFS...


----------



## Rob68 (Sep 16, 2008)

Are you gonna throw it open to the readers of your journal to pick a tune for you to pose to tel?.....


----------



## Jem (Mar 5, 2009)

I vote Tom Jones - You can leave your hat on. BONUS - it's his era


----------



## Rob68 (Sep 16, 2008)

Jem said:


> I vote Tom Jones - You can leave your hat on. BONUS - it's his era


who`s that?....cant say ive heard of him... :whistling:


----------



## TH0R (Aug 15, 2007)

Did Back and Bi's, very annoying doing deads, got 180x3 easy, then went for 200, glued to floor, did

180 for 4, piece of p1ss, stuck 10's on again, thought the 180 was that easy I can't fail

Hmm, I was wrong. I don't fecking get it:cursing:

I was so p1ssed off doing the 140x10 I was banging the weights on the floor like mad, I'm sure

ppl thought I was crackers 

Anyways

Deadlift

Slight warm up adding a plate per set from bar to 140, only doing 4/5 reps

180x3

200x0

180x4

200x0

180x3

140x10:cursing:

Reverse grip bent over rows

75x12

75x12

75x11

Pull ups, these are really annoying me as I can't progress on them at :confused1:

7

5

4 Pathetic

HS low row, sets 1&3 single handed, set 2 twin handed, for a change

60x13

60x8

60x11 Hmm, fair bit of volume there for back!!

BB Curl

45x12

45x11

45x8

Alternate DB Curl

15x12 10x6 dropset

15x12 10x4 dropset

Arms were pumped to the point of ready to burst, must of been 19/20 inch

Good workout, thinking afterwards I lacked enough agression when on deads, but

because I failed what I wanted to do it got my juices flowing


----------



## Mikey40 (Oct 30, 2009)

tel3563 said:


> Plenty of training but with a fair amount of p1ss taking inbetween:whistling:
> 
> Yes Mike, there's a few of us thinking about it now mate, are you under or over 5-8?
> 
> ...


I'm well under 5ft8 Tel - so they split it into two classes then ? I'll be with the midgets then 

i'm gonna start a journal - liking yours mate, so pop in when u get a chance

yep had a number of offers on the prep front, am gonna look into that properly. got a few ideas, but i'm with you on the diet and what you do in the final 14 weeks or so, haven't a clue:confused1: so help will be needed

have you ever been to any shows ? am gonna go to the stars of tomorrow down here in london on 15/11 - see what i'm letting myself in for !!

all the best matey


----------



## winger (Jul 26, 2003)

tel3563 said:


> ppl thought I was crackers
> 
> *That just sounds funny to me. *
> 
> ...


It's not pathetic, you are not a small guy so when you gain weight the pull-ups just get harder, so in theory if you gain weight and keep the reps the same you are getting stronger, and that's the story I am sticking too. :whistling:


----------



## Chris1 (Jul 23, 2008)

Tel, be careful on the deads mate. Especially with your back.

I got stuck on 200kg for months, just couldn't move it. Physically I know I can p1ss it, but mentally it won't budge. Especially with your back and the injuries, no point pushing to hard and doing yourself a mischief.

Need you on top form if you're going to roll with the big boys 

I think that would be a good weight for you to get up there. 273 was a big exaggeration. I'm sitting 124kg now which is around 273lbs with a fair bit to lose. If I gain about 15lns quality muscle I should be in a good place to get dieted. Just got to start eating properly now!

Seriously though Tel, glad you got me doing this, feeling very motivated now, Already got a top man in to help me out. Game on


----------



## TH0R (Aug 15, 2007)

Mikey40 said:


> I'm well under 5ft8 Tel - so they split it into two classes then ? I'll be with the midgets then
> 
> i'm gonna start a journal - liking yours mate, so pop in when u get a chance
> 
> ...


No probs Mike, just drop a link in here mate:thumbup1:

You paying for prep??



winger said:


> It's not pathetic, you are not a small guy so when you gain weight the pull-ups just get harder, so in theory if you gain weight and keep the reps the same you are getting stronger, and that's the story I am sticking too. :whistling:


Feels pretty lame, but you do have a point mate, cheers:thumbup1:



Chris1 said:


> Tel, be careful on the deads mate. Especially with your back.
> 
> I got stuck on 200kg for months, just couldn't move it. Physically I know I can p1ss it, but mentally it won't budge. Especially with your back and the injuries, no point pushing to hard and doing yourself a mischief.
> 
> ...


Is it IanStu:lol: :lol:

Cmon bigger guy (mind games begin), I thought we were friends, can we not

share, I was planning on us sharing a few things


----------



## TH0R (Aug 15, 2007)

Just reading DC's journal and it reminded me that all the lifts I've done in the

squatting rack are +5kg, always prosumed it was 20kg bar but its 25, found out

this morning as I was doing cardio.

I only did cardio as I had a Morrisons big brekky with fried bread:whistling:after I'd

finished the family shopping at 8am

Hoovering and washing up this afternoon, well the Mrs is at work:rolleyes:

Missed golf again, can't be ****d with it atm

My life is just one big ball of excitement:cool2:

Pub and cheat meal tonight, Steak with all trimmings, apple pie & custard, hmm

More of a cheat day now 

PB's now

Squat 185kg

Dead 205kg

Bench 140x3 or 4


----------



## Chris1 (Jul 23, 2008)

Of course we can help each other out, I don't want you having any excuses when we get up there 

I'm really getting into this now, let's get it down big guy :thumb:


----------



## Mikey40 (Oct 30, 2009)

tel3563 said:


> Just reading DC's journal and it reminded me that all the lifts I've done in the
> 
> squatting rack are +5kg, always prosumed it was 20kg bar but its 25, found out
> 
> ...


Good PB's there Tel - Xactly the same as u on Squats , Deads i'm at 190, but will have 200 by nxt week:thumbup1: and bench i'm struggling over 100kg still:cursing: chest is my weakest body part, though i used to struggle with 10kg when I first started though, so i guess thats progress

Still looking into someone to help me with prep etc - and have had a few quotes -the range differs hugely- no prob with that though , could be worth its weight in gold and all that


----------



## TH0R (Aug 15, 2007)

Mikey40 said:


> Good PB's there Tel - Xactly the same as u on Squats , Deads i'm at 190, but will have 200 by nxt week:thumbup1: and bench i'm struggling over 100kg still:cursing: chest is my weakest body part, though i used to struggle with 10kg when I first started though, so i guess thats progress
> 
> Still looking into someone to help me with prep etc - and have had a few quotes -the range differs hugely- no prob with that though , could be worth its weight in gold and all that


Cheers mike, you have decent pb for your height/weight then, although you don't have to far to push the bar back up on squats and vice versa deads:laugh:

Tbh I'm pretty sure my PBs will be smashed in the next few weeks as I'm gonna

concentrate on low reps very soon, and some 1rm's.

Training on my own don't help either:rolleyes:

Can I ask how much the quotes varied? ie highest, lowest, middle ground

:beer:


----------



## Mikey40 (Oct 30, 2009)

tel3563 said:


> Cheers mike, you have decent pb for your height/weight then, although you don't have to far to push the bar back up on squats and vice versa deads:laugh:
> 
> Tbh I'm pretty sure my PBs will be smashed in the next few weeks as I'm gonna
> 
> ...


no probs tel. Quotes varied from a hundred quid, from a mate down the gym, right up to over a grand from a seasoned comp prep guy eeeeek !

Flying a bit blind here...... kinda feels a bit like trying to find a reliable plumber :laugh: gonna check a few more out so will keep yer posted buddy


----------



## TH0R (Aug 15, 2007)

Mikey40 said:


> no probs tel. Quotes varied from a hundred quid, from a mate down the gym, right up to over a grand from a seasoned comp prep guy eeeeek !
> 
> Flying a bit blind here...... kinda feels a bit like trying to find a reliable plumber :laugh: gonna check a few more out so will keep yer posted buddy


Appreciate that Bud:thumbup1:

Chest today, kept same high reps workout

Flat Bench

100x12

100x11

100x8

100x7 Same as last 

DB Incline Bench

35x12

35x11

35x10

Weighted Dips

15kgx9

15x5???

15x6 Less than last week:confused1:

FST Cable Flyes, slight incline

20x10 4 sets

15x10

15x9

10x12

Did them very slow, was well pumped:thumb:

Weighted Leg Raises

12.5x15

12.5x14

12.5x12

Good workout but progression seems to have almost come to a standstill, need

to change next week


----------



## Rob68 (Sep 16, 2008)

on your cable flyes do you lean forward with one foot in front of the other....or keep feet together....


----------



## TH0R (Aug 15, 2007)

RJ68 said:


> on your cable flyes do you lean forward with one foot in front of the other....or keep feet together....


I do em on a bench mate, slight incline, have replaced pec dec fst, plus it p1sses

the other gym members off:thumbup1:


----------



## TH0R (Aug 15, 2007)

RJ68 said:


> Are you gonna throw it open to the readers of your journal to pick a tune for you to pose to tel?.....


Haha, just noticed this

Crack on then:thumbup1:

Let me guess first

Grandad, clive dunn:whistling:

Best original tune gets re........sh1t, gets to put my tan on:cool2:


----------



## winger (Jul 26, 2003)

tel3563 said:


> Haha, just noticed this
> 
> Crack on then:thumbup1:
> 
> ...


That is some winning material mate. :whistling:


----------



## Chris1 (Jul 23, 2008)

I'm seriously struggling to break away from Rhinestone cowboy!!!


----------



## Rob68 (Sep 16, 2008)

tel3563 said:


> Haha, just noticed this
> 
> Crack on then:thumbup1:
> 
> ...


pmsl at the grandad tune....:lol:had to youtube it to see what it was of course:whistling:

you a slow mover or a fast mover tel?

gotta be a tune you like and know i would guess..

give us some clues of the music tastes we have to go on:thumbup1:


----------



## TH0R (Aug 15, 2007)

Legs today, I'm getting pretty stale on this workout, this will be my last week at it, even thinking

of going back to 5 day week, splitting calves and training them with bi's and tri's, also trying

to get another hams exercise in there, I feel I really want to push on with legs, have considered

20 reppers as well:confused1:

Squats, all parallel or below

140x9

140x8

140x7

Leg Press, narrow stance

180x12 3 sets

Leg Curl

91x12

91x12

91x11

Seated Calf Raise

50x20

50x17

50x16

Cable Rope crunches

95x25

95x20

95x16

20 mins of cardio on treadmill walking on steep incline, feeling a little jaded past couple

of days, no idea why, maybe time for a week off training, I haven't had one for

as long as I can remember:rolleyes:


----------



## winger (Jul 26, 2003)

Take some time off and repair and come back stronger, JMO.

Also, I was doing heavy squats around the 5 rep range and I just did a lighter weight for 12 reps and I can barely walk right now and that was yesterday.

You hear more reps for squats, blah blah blah, but damn I am sooooo sore.

My simple math for ya Tel.

365 lbs for 5 reps = 1825 lbs pushed.

315 lbs for 12 reps = 3780 lbs pushed.

It's over 2 times lbs pushed, do you think there is anything to this?


----------



## TH0R (Aug 15, 2007)

winger said:


> Take some time off and repair and come back stronger, JMO.
> 
> Also, I was doing heavy squats around the 5 rep range and I just did a lighter weight for 12 reps and I can barely walk right now and that was yesterday.
> 
> ...


Tbh honest wing, I've had an estrogen control problem over the weekend, sorted

now I hope:rolleyes:

think thats why I'm not loving the gym as normal, plus as I've stated, 6 weeks

of high reps has now gone stale.

Might, just might, take next week off

Regards the weight totals, I had that argument years ago:whistling: total weight pushed

matters not a jot, its the intensity that pushes the muscle beyond its boundaries, not the volume.

There's a fine line between enough, not enougy and too much, any thats the

key to gaining consistently imo, but don't forget the other variables, diet, rest

self being.

Nothing worth having is ever easy:beer:


----------



## Jem (Mar 5, 2009)

tel3563 said:


> Tbh honest wing, I've had an estrogen control problem over the weekend, sorted
> 
> now I hope:rolleyes:
> 
> ...


----------



## TH0R (Aug 15, 2007)

Jem said:


> ain't that the truth


I'll tell you if I ever get it


----------



## Chris1 (Jul 23, 2008)

Meh, that's what I keep telling all the girls :crying:


----------



## Jem (Mar 5, 2009)

Well dont tell them Chris - a bit of arrogance and confidence is the way to go babes - we love that bit of doubt. Makes us appreciate the goods when they are delivered.x


----------



## TH0R (Aug 15, 2007)

Jem said:


> Well dont tell them Chris - a bit of arrogance and confidence is the way to go babes - we love that bit of doubt.* Makes us appreciate the goods when they are delivered.x*


Man, I must be old fashioned

What happened to love:confused1: :confused1:


----------



## T.F. (Aug 28, 2008)

An estrogen problem, if that means issues with the wife, then hell that's funny :lol:


----------



## Jem (Mar 5, 2009)

tel3563 said:


> Man, I must be old fashioned
> 
> What happened to love:confused1: :confused1:


Tried it, found it defunct and high maintenance and sent it back for a refund but was outside the 28 day period so I missed out :confused1:


----------



## TH0R (Aug 15, 2007)

Shoulders & Tri's Abs

DB Seated Press

32.5x12 12 11 9

Single Arm Lateral Raise

20x12

20x11

20x9 Dropset 10x10

Reverse Pec Dec

63x14

70x12

70x10

BB Shrugs

110x20

110x16

110x14

EZ Skull crushers

60x9

60x8

60x7

Reverse Grip Push Down

60x14

60x12

60x11

Weighted Hanging Leg raise

12.5x15

12.5x15

12.5x13 Dropset BW x8

No cardio as no time.

Mini Blast starting soon, details to follow

All problems from weekend sorted, now taking 20mg Nolva pd


----------



## rodrigo (Jun 29, 2009)

good going tel keep er lit mate:thumb: i am feelin very lihtargic and tired this week tho it lifts in the gym think its that miserable fcukin time of year lack of sunlight and all that


----------



## TH0R (Aug 15, 2007)

rodrigo said:


> good going tel keep er lit mate:thumb: i am feelin very lihtargic and tired this week tho it lifts in the gym think its that miserable fcukin time of year lack of sunlight and all that


I too am a winter hater shouldn't wish my life away but can't wait for Spring:thumbup1:

Might hit the sunbed and MT2 for some cosmetic Summer:whistling:


----------



## rodrigo (Jun 29, 2009)

:whistlingooooooooooooo i so lve the summer months and the fitting atire the female form finds to wear:thumb: now its fcukin polar necks and snorkel up periscope hoods:lol:


----------



## Jem (Mar 5, 2009)

Yes Roddas fitted polo necks and leggings with cute boots and scarfs - just no element of mystery for you is there?

Alright tel !


----------



## T.F. (Aug 28, 2008)

Winter sucks, but just think of the summer body and keep working hard!

Been considering the MT2 myself, whiter than white normally so it would be nice to have a tan!

Tel, apologies about the estrogen/wife joke, didn't realise it was an actual estrogen problem. My bad.


----------



## TH0R (Aug 15, 2007)

Jem said:


> Yes Roddas fitted polo necks and leggings with cute boots and scarfs - just no element of mystery for you is there?
> 
> Alright tel !


Alright Petal, any training today?? or you still badly?



T.F. said:


> Winter sucks, but just think of the summer body and keep working hard!
> 
> Been considering the MT2 myself, whiter than white normally so it would be nice to have a tan!
> 
> Tel, apologies about the estrogen/wife joke, didn't realise it was an actual estrogen problem. My bad.


PMSL, yeh you bastard *tel runs away to cry into his fluffy dressing gown*

No offence taken mate, was only a little problem


----------



## Jem (Mar 5, 2009)

tel3563 said:


> Alright Petal, any training today?? or you still badly?
> 
> *I am going to the gym at 4 but just not sure if up to a full leggie session .....might just do some light cardio and trot home to sit and admire my glade flameless candle/air freshener .....*
> 
> ...


----------



## TH0R (Aug 15, 2007)

Hmm, suffering atm, I've even got a cheesecake for tonight to cheer myself up

Filfth came round today, wanted me at police station for interview, managed to

blag them till tomorrow morning, its near the gym so shall go in a tight t shirt after training

Its to do with the work incident from a few months ago, W4nker wants to press charges:cursing:

Wouldn't mind too much but they said if I left it wouldn't be taken any further, of course

I don't have this in writing:rolleyes:

Mums not coping well in new flat, I'm having to be there all the time, sure she'll get

there in the end though

I think I'm going to take next week off gym, need a break, might cancel blast, will

see how I feel after weekend, will mean being on a high dose between

xmas and new year, but I'm not sure if that will matter too much, I have a drink

but don't normally get slaughtered:whistling:

Haven't had a break in at least 8 or 9 months, probably longer tbh, I can't remember

having a break since year last May tbh

I'm gonna go back to eating normal for a week, burgers, chips etc, sure a week

won't do to much harm.

Then hopefully will come back stronger and with more enthusiasm:thumb:

Anyways, gonna train tomorrow as usual, then see whats in store from Police:rolleyes:

If I'm not on tomorrow then you know they've not taken me alive:2guns:


----------



## Jem (Mar 5, 2009)

Sorry to hear that tel - hope you sort that stuff out and settle your mom in. Week of junk food sounds good :drool: :drool: - have fun :bounce:

I will look out for an update :thumbup1: x


----------



## Rob68 (Sep 16, 2008)

hope everything works out for you.... :thumbup1: .....


----------



## Jem (Mar 5, 2009)

Update tel ?

At least on the cheesecake :drool: :drool: failing that - how did you get on re the police enquiry :confused1:


----------



## TH0R (Aug 15, 2007)

Jem said:


> Update tel ?
> 
> At least on the cheesecake :drool: :drool: failing that - how did you get on re the police enquiry :confused1:


cheesecake was delicious:thumb:

just got back from police, everything should be ok, I never got charged with anything

Helped knowing one of the officers:whistling:


----------



## TH0R (Aug 15, 2007)

RJ68 said:


> hope everything works out for you.... :thumbup1: .....


Cheers mate:thumbup1:


----------



## T.F. (Aug 28, 2008)

Glad to hear you got on ok with the old bill mate, never a nice situation to be in, especially when you're left feeling so powerless about the outcome.


----------



## TH0R (Aug 15, 2007)

Did back & bi's, abs

Started with Deads but back wasn't having it

Pull downs to front, D handles

75x12

80x10

75x10

HS rows

70x12

70x10

70x10

1 arm bent over row

50x12

50x11

50x10

alternate DB Curl

17.5x12

20x9

17.5x10

Concentration Curls

12.5x11 Drop set 7.5x5 Ouch

12.5x9 Drop set 7.5x6 double ouch, pumped to fvck

Still deciding on whether to have a week off

Whatever I do I'm changing workout, probably back to 5 day single body part, if I can get

rest in. The workouts become shorter (40-45mins) but obviously you get one less rest day.

Going to try what I used to do, lots of low, mid and high reps in same workout.


----------



## Rob68 (Sep 16, 2008)

tel3563 said:


> cheesecake was delicious:thumb:....**cough* fatty...* :whistling:
> 
> just got back from police, everything should be ok, I never got charged with anything
> 
> Helped knowing one of the officers:whistling:


*that copper took my bribe the lousy tw4t....want my money back:cursing:*

:laugh:

*seriously though, good news:thumbup1:*


----------



## winger (Jul 26, 2003)

tel3563 said:


> Going to try what I used to do, lots of low, mid and high reps in same workout.


Hits all muscle fibers. I do that myself. :thumbup1:


----------



## TH0R (Aug 15, 2007)

winger said:


> Hits all muscle fibers. I do that myself. :thumbup1:


Week off first mate:thumbup1:


----------



## leafman (Feb 8, 2009)

Hope u enjoy ur week off tel, more than deserved :thumbup1:


----------



## TH0R (Aug 15, 2007)

leafman said:


> Hope u enjoy ur week off tel, more than deserved :thumbup1:


Cheers Kev, sorry to hear about the incident, back to full strength soon bud

Glad to hear your back with Mrs and kids, single life ain't all its cracked upto

be mate:rolleyes:

Back to gym after week off, tbh week off was murder, backs seizing up, feel like

a fat cvnt etc, on the plus side played best golf I've played for a long time:thumb:

First time ever gym was packed on Sunday afternoon, free weights bit anyway.

Had to do Incline Press first, so decided to go to town on it, I only had 40 mins

as well

Incline

Warm up

80x12

100x9

120x4

130xFail

100x6

100x5

80x10

40x25

Flat

100x4:lol:

100x5:confused1:

100x4

BW Dips

13

10

9

Cable Crossovers

25x25

30x17

35x13

No time for abs

This was sort of a make shift WO, wasn't prepard for not doing flat bench first

threw me off, will do me good though and may stick at it, but I doubt it:laugh:

Going to be taking some muscle stimulants for the next 6 weeks, so will be interesting

to see how strength develops, Deca been one of the stimulants, its been recommended

wasn't sure about using it over such a short blast, but nothing ventured as they say:thumbup1:

Forum sure has been dead last week, maybe because I wasn't here:lol: :lol:


----------



## Jem (Mar 5, 2009)

aye that'd be it ....

nice to have you back tel x


----------



## Sylar (Sep 7, 2008)

tel3563 said:


> Going to be taking some muscle stimulants for the next 6 weeks, so will be interesting to see how strength develops, Deca been one of the stimulants, its been recommended wasn't sure about using it over such a short blast, but nothing ventured as they say:thumbup1:


Why not go with NPP mate if running a short blast? It would definitely be more productive running a PhenylPropionate ester over Decanoate for that time frame.

What dose you thinking of running?


----------



## Rob68 (Sep 16, 2008)

Thats some going on the incline tel....week off did you good then? :thumbup1: ....

All go for the next 6 weeks now then... :thumb: ....


----------



## TH0R (Aug 15, 2007)

RJ68 said:


> Thats some going on the incline tel....week off did you good then? :thumbup1: ....
> 
> All go for the next 6 weeks now then... :thumb: ....


Just hanging fire for a week to clear some doubts up, may start on orals first

Inclines were good but flat bench was a bit of a joke, it was embarassing:laugh:

Have some good DOMS today which is a bit unusual for me, I normally get bad

DOMS 2 days after training muscle:rockon:

I have legs today but my knee's been playing up a bit, so will have to see how

squatting goes, all joints a bit fooked since running out of fish oils and glucosamine/chondroitin

(on order for last week)

I'd definitely recommend these joint supplements whilst running any cycle Rob, I do

10g fish oils (2x5), cissus, glucosamine/chondroitin. It works:thumbup1:


----------



## TH0R (Aug 15, 2007)

Jem said:


> aye that'd be it ....
> 
> nice to have you back tel x


No naked avitar?? :ban:

:lol:


----------



## Rob68 (Sep 16, 2008)

Ive only been using myproteins omega 3 6 9 fish oils up to now,have heard the name cissus but not checked what it is....

good DOMS today hopefully dont turn to bad ones tomorrow mate...:laugh:

could you strap your knee up a bit or do you already do that?


----------



## TH0R (Aug 15, 2007)

RJ68 said:


> Ive only been using myproteins omega 3 6 9 fish oils up to now,have heard the name cissus but not checked what it is....
> 
> good DOMS today hopefully dont turn to bad ones tomorrow mate...:laugh:
> 
> could you strap your knee up a bit or do you already do that?


No, I feel its cheating:lol: :lol: Only kidding (I'm having to explain when I'm joking now)

What I will say about the Omega 3, glucosamine and cissus is that they must

work together, as I've often run out of one of them and the joints start aching.

I tend to notice quickly as I have so many fecking joints that ache, wrist, back, knees

ankles, shoulder, 4arms.

Rob, Don't leave out the glucosamine/chonodroitin:thumbup1:

When on cycle your lifting weights your body wasn't really designed to do, plus

if using tren it tends to dry the joints a bit (with some), opp with Deca. Makes these supplements

essential IMO


----------



## Jem (Mar 5, 2009)

tel3563 said:


> No naked avitar?? :ban:
> 
> :lol:


never again  

I get into enough trouble without it ....


----------



## TH0R (Aug 15, 2007)

Jem said:


> never again
> 
> I get into enough trouble without it ....


Your head looks like its been photoshopped onto that body, we need proof:whistling:

Having just had my mind put at rest its all systems go today:thumb:


----------



## TH0R (Aug 15, 2007)

Did Quads and Hams today, thought I'd have a go at the hams for a few weeks, will do

calves with shoulders

Wasn't the best workout as my joints have gone to sh1t, no fish oils, no glucosamine, have

ordered so should get back to normal sometime next week, just proves how much these things

help as I'd forgotten what bad back and knees were whilst taking them

Squats

warm up

140x3

150x3

155x3

160x3

140x6

Was going to do a pump set with 100 but my back was in distress, disappointing really

SLDL with EZ bar

60x12

80x9

80x8 Back was holding me back again

Seated Leg Curl

98x6

98x6

98x5

63x16

FST Leg Extensions (couldn't do after squats as there was somebody on it)

25x10 6 sets

25x6

Crunch Machine

75x16

75x12

75x12

Need to get fitter but can't find the time, ironic seen as I've got no work in:lol:

and the chest DOMS is fecking unbelievable:thumb:


----------



## leafman (Feb 8, 2009)

tel3563 said:


> Cheers Kev, sorry to hear about the incident, back to full strength soon bud
> 
> Glad to hear your back with Mrs and kids, single life ain't all its cracked upto
> 
> be mate:rolleyes:


Good workouts tel, and your defo not wrong about the single life carry on, just hoping things can get back to how they were


----------



## Jem (Mar 5, 2009)

I dispute that !

It's good being single ...sort of ...well ahem not forever and not on xmas day but erm

Yeah you're right


----------



## TH0R (Aug 15, 2007)

leafman said:


> Good workouts tel, and your defo not wrong about the single life carry on, just hoping things can get back to how they were


I hope you do as well:thumbup1:

Just try and remember how sh1t it is on your own next time, we've all been there

mate, family life is so much better but sometimes you gotta work hard at it:thumb:


----------



## TH0R (Aug 15, 2007)

Jem said:


> I dispute that !
> 
> It's good being single ...sort of ...well ahem not forever and not on xmas day but erm
> 
> Yeah you're right


Missy, you still have your cherubs with you, makes a big difference


----------



## Jem (Mar 5, 2009)

noooo :crying: :crying: they go to their dad's on xmas day to spend it with his family [which is massive] they just get impatient waiting at home with me ..... 

it's ok - I'm only attention seeking & complaining [i'll say it before that fooking slinkydog turns up again :lol: ]

Pmsl I had this convo already... I told them I was coming to yours for xmas dinner  

Just me and turkey :beer: :beer: :beer:


----------



## TH0R (Aug 15, 2007)

You'd be more than welcome Hun, by me anyway, not to sure about the Mrs, her mother,

brothers, sisters, all kids 

Yes its our turn for the Griswalds family Xmas, can't fecking wait:rolleyes:

Just had a major bust up with her Mum as well, oh joy:lol:


----------



## Rob68 (Sep 16, 2008)

Jem said:


> Pmsl I had this convo already... I told them I was coming to yours for xmas dinner
> 
> Just me and turkey :beer: :beer: :beer:


Stop calling me turkey will ya.... :cursing: ..........


----------



## Rob68 (Sep 16, 2008)

tel3563 said:


> You'd be more than welcome Hun, by me anyway, not to sure about the Mrs, her mother,
> 
> brothers, sisters, all kids
> 
> ...


FPMSL.....the griswalds.... :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## TH0R (Aug 15, 2007)

RJ68 said:


> Stop calling me turkey will ya.... :cursing: ..........


 :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Jem (Mar 5, 2009)

Aye - I'm not so sure that would go down so well  random bird from t'internet :lol: :lol: :lol:

If the cap fits rob :whistling: :whistling: :whistling:


----------



## Rob68 (Sep 16, 2008)

Jem said:


> Aye - I'm not so sure that would go down so well  random bird from t'internet :lol: :lol: :lol:
> 
> If the cap fits rob :whistling: :whistling: :whistling:


Wheres that slindog bloke when you need him... :whistling: ....... :lol: :lol:

Still laughing at your griswalds xmas tel... :lol: :lol:


----------



## Jem (Mar 5, 2009)

Oh I'm sure he's lurking ...& reading .....& looking through my window ...


----------



## TH0R (Aug 15, 2007)

RJ68 said:


> Wheres that slindog bloke when you need him... :whistling: ....... :lol: :lol:
> 
> Still laughing at your griswalds xmas tel... :lol: :lol:


Come Xmas day I won't be Rob

I have a cunning plan though, 11am PUB, 2pm HOME, 2.05pm GRUB, 2.30pm BED


----------



## Rob68 (Sep 16, 2008)

Jem said:


> Oh I'm sure he's lurking ...& reading .....& looking through my window ...


surely thats weeman?...:laugh:



tel3563 said:


> Come Xmas day I won't be Rob
> 
> I have a cunning plan though, 11am PUB, 2pm HOME, 2.05pm GRUB, 2.30pm BED


Im liking your cunning plan tel....:laugh:....you missed the part where you open your pressies though...socks,socks,more socks...:laugh: :thumb: ....


----------



## Jem (Mar 5, 2009)

RJ68 said:


> surely thats weeman?...:laugh:
> 
> FPMSL dont start that again - I've had my dose of pussy pics today
> 
> Im liking your cunning plan tel....:laugh:....you missed the part where you open your pressies though...socks,socks,more socks...:laugh: :thumb: ....


I love socks :thumbup1: bet I dont get any at all....I predict that my daughter will buy me a keyring with a cat on it and my son will not bother :lol:

Least I dont have to buy that guitar for the ex :thumb:

My xmas present to myself is my prep !


----------



## winger (Jul 26, 2003)

Jem how old are your kids?

I used to get a large shirt for about 5xmas's from my Aunt, I finally told her in front of all the relatives that I don't wear a large anymore..sheesh. Hell, even XL's are too tight, Gob bless xmas....lol or is it xmass.


----------



## TH0R (Aug 15, 2007)

winger said:


> Jem how old are your kids?
> 
> I used to get a large shirt for about 5xmas's from my Aunt, I finally told her in front of all the relatives that I don't wear a large anymore..sheesh. Hell, even XL's are too tight, Gob bless xmas....lol or is it xmass.


Cmon Winger, we all know the US XL's are the same as UK Medium


----------



## TH0R (Aug 15, 2007)

Day off today, was going to do cardio but had to go price a job up:whistling:

Must start soon, not for burning the jelly but for fitness purposes, I reckon

I'm the most unfittest I've ever been in my life, irony doesn't cover it.

I've just had a posing practise:laugh:and have noticed quiet a fair bit of new

striations:thumbup1:Quiet awe inspiring tbh

Was a little worried about cholesterol today and could do with getting it tested, I'm

on Stanz atm and having read a million things on it before, have just read that

it increases LDL, not good for me and my familys history:whistling:

Don't want to go to docs as she'll do full blood test, might need some explaining:whistling:

anyone know if I can just ask for a cholesterol test, she is supposed to be keeping

an eye on it, I had bloods done approx in july, was going to go again but not sure

what the reading would be if I'm cruising, presuming this would show up in test reading.

If Doc finds out she's the type to give me a mammoth lecture, plus if it goes on

medical records it could play around with my life insurance (mindst, I wouldn't be

bothered then I suppose:laugh


----------



## TH0R (Aug 15, 2007)

Nearly missed today, DOMS from legs is unbelievable, and chest still hurting a tad, went anyway

Shoulders/Tris today

Standing BB Military Press

Warm up

65x3

75x3

80x0

75x4

65x6

65x5

65x5

45x12

Seated Lateral Raise

15x10

15x9

15x9 10x8 Dropset

15x8 10x6 Dropset

Cable Shrugs

95x25

100x24

100x19

CGBP Did this different, approx 12 inch apart instead of 6 inch, kept elbows tucked, only went

to about 6 inch off chest but tbh I still felt it in the chest more than tri's, back to narrower grip

80x8

90x6

100x3

60x16

1 armed ohead Press

15x9

17.5x6

15x9

Weighted Leg Raise

12.5x17

12.5x15

12.5x12

Took much longer than normal, about 1 hr 20 mins, far too long, will have to cut that down somehow??

I hate training over 45mins to 1 hour


----------



## winger (Jul 26, 2003)

I am a firm believer that if you are hitting it hard anything after an hour is a waste.


----------



## TH0R (Aug 15, 2007)

winger said:


> I am a firm believer that if you are hitting it hard anything after an hour is a waste.


Me too:rolleyes:


----------



## Rob68 (Sep 16, 2008)

winger said:


> I am a firm believer that if you are hitting it hard anything after an hour is a waste.





tel3563 said:


> Me too:rolleyes:


Pasty?....... :whistling: ................... 

Hows the DOMS tonight tel?


----------



## Jem (Mar 5, 2009)

sooooooooo rude rob .....


----------



## rodrigo (Jun 29, 2009)

i am gettin it tight too tryin to get the push pull days in an hour , legs day is do able tho and they are burnt out


----------



## Rob68 (Sep 16, 2008)

Jem said:


> sooooooooo rude rob .....


Its them 2 they corrupting me :innocent: ......

FPMSL.... :lol: ....as i was writing it i thought...if jem see`s that word she`ll cringe.... :lol: :lol:


----------



## stow (Jun 5, 2007)

tel3563 said:


> Was a little worried about cholesterol today and could do with getting it tested, I'm
> 
> on Stanz atm and having read a million things on it before, have just read that
> 
> ...


Go to Sainsburys at Monk's Cross Tel and you can get it done for a tenner.

You have to go at certain times though.

S


----------



## TH0R (Aug 15, 2007)

RJ68 said:


> Pasty?....... :whistling: ...................
> 
> Hows the DOMS tonight tel?


Not bad tbh, not feeling the best atm, bit up and down, I felt like this before

on Tren, passes I hope, could be orals though:whistling:

Just ordered some Pramipexole just in case I'm susceptible to prolactin sides from

Deca, knowing me I will be

After training today I noticed my nipples were massive, nice and pink as well, Mrs

was very jealous:lol: Gone down now and no gyno sides noticed yet:confused1:

All joint stuff came today, hopefully will be ok by this time next week joints wise:thumbup1:

Hows your training Rob, oh and yes, pastie still getting smashed:thumb:


----------



## TH0R (Aug 15, 2007)

stow said:


> Go to Sainsburys at Monk's Cross Tel and you can get it done for a tenner.
> 
> You have to go at certain times though.
> 
> S


That is great Stow, thanks for that, ironic I was gonna take my Mum shopping

there tomorrow, she's just getting over a stroke and I noticed they have electric

shopping trolleys with seats, will check it out

Cheers mate:thumbup1:


----------



## TH0R (Aug 15, 2007)

rodrigo said:


> i am gettin it tight too tryin to get the push pull days in an hour , legs day is do able tho and they are burnt out


I'm never more than an hour, usually 45 mins, sort of new routine, its the

first punishing exercise that takes all the time:rolleyes:


----------



## rodrigo (Jun 29, 2009)

YEAH TODAY IT WAS DEADS :cursing: i pb the beatches today 3 sets of 5 150kg the extra protein i was supposed to be eaten may be kickin in:bounce:


----------



## Rob68 (Sep 16, 2008)

tel3563 said:


> I noticed they have electric
> 
> shopping trolleys with seats, will check it out
> 
> Cheers mate:thumbup1:


Get one for your mum to use aswell tel.... 

trained shoulders/traps/tri`s yesterday...nowt spectacular...still improving..all brings january... :whistling: ......


----------



## Jem (Mar 5, 2009)

PMSL at tel in an electric trolley .... you and your mum can race each other:cool2:

Rob yes - did cringe suitably  - all for decorum me you know :whistling:


----------



## TH0R (Aug 15, 2007)

I could of done with one yesterday 

Rodrigo, don't tell Rams :lol: or Prov :lol:


----------



## winger (Jul 26, 2003)

This is now my second favorite journal to spam on, Rob I gota tel ya<---lol, you are one super funny guy and keep that sh1t up will ya.

Rob, I just made 20 cuttings of the super lemon haze, smell ya later. :beer:


----------



## TH0R (Aug 15, 2007)

RJ68 said:


> Get one for your mum to use aswell tel....
> 
> trained shoulders/traps/tri`s yesterday...nowt spectacular...still improving..all brings january... :whistling: ......


*Why wait till January, your not gonna look like Jay Cutler overnight:rolleyes:*



Jem said:


> PMSL at tel in an electric trolley .... you and your mum can race each other:cool2:
> 
> Rob yes - did cringe suitably  - all for decorum me you know :whistling:


*Give over, she'd have no chance*



rodrigo said:


> YEAH TODAY IT WAS DEADS :cursing: i pb the beatches today 3 sets of 5 150kg the extra protein i was supposed to be eaten may be kickin in:bounce:


*Well done on the PBs mate, always nice:thumbup1:*



winger said:


> This is now my second favorite journal to spam on, Rob I gota tel ya<---lol, you are one super funny guy and keep that sh1t up will ya.
> 
> Rob, I just made 20 cuttings of the super lemon haze, smell ya later. :beer:


*Don't forget the Vicks:lol: Have you tried it yet Winger*

*
*

*
*

*
*


----------



## winger (Jul 26, 2003)

tel3563 said:


> *Don't forget the Vicks:lol: Have you tried it yet Winger*
> 
> *
> *
> ...


Nope, I also heard having someone chock you at orgasm is really good too but you don't see me trying that now do ya? :innocent:


----------



## Rob68 (Sep 16, 2008)

tel3563 said:


> *Why wait till January, your not gonna look like Jay Cutler overnight:rolleyes:*


Jay who?......  .........told ya before....Branch warren.....without the muscles... :thumb:

Funds mate...xmas ,sons birthday,and a second college course to pay for before jan....and a few other bits..... :cool2: ....


----------



## TH0R (Aug 15, 2007)

RJ68 said:


> Jay who?......  .........told ya before....Branch warren.....without the muscles... :thumb:
> 
> Funds mate...xmas ,sons birthday,and a second college course to pay for before jan....and a few other bits..... :cool2: ....


Ahh, I see now

What are you doing then??


----------



## Rob68 (Sep 16, 2008)

tel3563 said:


> Ahh, I see now
> 
> What are you doing then??


Web page design tel,but the advanced one starts in feb:cool2:


----------



## TH0R (Aug 15, 2007)

RJ68 said:


> Web page design tel,but the advanced one starts in feb:cool2:


How did you get into that, might be time for a career change for me,

Thinking something in Diplomacy:lol:


----------



## winger (Jul 26, 2003)

tel3563 said:


> How did you get into that, might be time for a career change for me,
> 
> Thinking something in Diplomacy:lol:


Better rethink that then. :whistling:


----------



## TH0R (Aug 15, 2007)

winger said:


> Better rethink that then. :whistling:


Cheeky beggar:laugh:

Might start selling that vicks Janets always talking about:whistling:


----------



## winger (Jul 26, 2003)

Rotflmao


----------



## leafman (Feb 8, 2009)

Jem said:


> I dispute that !
> 
> It's good being single ...sort of ...well ahem not forever and not on xmas day but erm
> 
> Yeah you're right


Pmsl i enjoyed it for a lil bit :whistling: But found myself sat in a room with fukc all thinking why am i sitting here when i could be at home with kids and stuff, i self destruct on my own i have a addictive nature lol. Plus its diff for a woman u get the kids haha xx jkin ish dont want big debate pmsl x



tel3563 said:


> I hope you do as well:thumbup1:
> 
> Just try and remember how sh1t it is on your own next time, we've all been there
> 
> mate, family life is so much better but sometimes you gotta work hard at it:thumb:


Yea i know mate, just sometimes doubt fact that i should be here or not, and also think about if im here for wrong reasons. But we will see i suppose.

I noticed you ve not been doing deads as much as u were last time i was looking in. Hows your back, has it gotton worse again? sorry if its been said :whistling:


----------



## TH0R (Aug 15, 2007)

One week on one off deads wise, can't get past 200 kev, but will do very soon.

Hope you heads stopped pounding:rolleyes:

Deads tomorrow:thumb:


----------



## Jem (Mar 5, 2009)

tel3563 said:


> How did you get into that, might be time for a career change for me,
> 
> Thinking something in Diplomacy:lol:


 :stupid: :stupid: :stupid:  :blink: :scared: :no:



tel3563 said:


> Cheeky beggar:laugh:
> 
> Might start selling that vicks Janets always talking about:whistling:


Details please ......or I am going to ask her ....


----------



## TH0R (Aug 15, 2007)

Jem said:


> :stupid: :stupid: :stupid:  :blink: :scared: :no:
> 
> Details please ......or I am going to ask her ....


Have a look in Kezz's thread, starting my diet tomorrow, you may get a shock

I know I did:lol:


----------



## Jem (Mar 5, 2009)

pmsl noooo I know what she's like - she is one saucy lady and why not eh !


----------



## TH0R (Aug 15, 2007)

You could say "HOT" stuff :lol:

Ouch, makes me cross my legs


----------



## Jem (Mar 5, 2009)

tel3563 said:


> You could say "HOT" stuff :lol:
> 
> Ouch, makes me cross my legs


Oh had a feeling it might be that ....suppose it's a cheaper version of the ann summers stuff then  I dont like it meself either. They chose me to test it at an ann summers party [i went to the bathroom on my own btw  ]. It burns ffs :cursing: Dont see how it can be pleasurable but different strokes and all that 

Right really going to look now ....was it recent ?


----------



## Rob68 (Sep 16, 2008)

tel3563 said:


> How did you get into that, might be time for a career change for me,
> 
> Thinking something in Diplomacy:lol:


PMSL....You have all the qualities tel... :whistling: :laugh:.....

i was supposed to do it a couple of years back,life got in the way so to speak....just looked at my local college and lucky enough they did the course i wanted... :thumb:

plan is to be out of the uk within the next 6 years... :cool2:



winger said:


> Better rethink that then. :whistling:


PMSL...... :lol:


----------



## Jem (Mar 5, 2009)

RJ68 said:


> PMSL....You have all the qualities tel... :whistling: :laugh:.....
> 
> i was supposed to do it a couple of years back,life got in the way so to speak....just looked at my local college and lucky enough they did the course i wanted... :thumb:
> 
> ...


where we off to then Rob  - dont suppose there's much fookin chance really being as you cannot stick to taking me to an arctic monkeys concert down the road but hey ....I'm persistent


----------



## Rob68 (Sep 16, 2008)

Jem said:


> where we off to then Rob  - dont suppose there's much fookin chance really being as you cannot stick to taking me to an arctic monkeys concert down the road but hey ....I'm persistent


 'Your choice mi lady'.....got to be hot though and within stepping out the door distance of a beach to... :thumb:

but you can bog off after the last bit:tongue:....i`ll send ya a postcard... :tongue:


----------



## Jem (Mar 5, 2009)

what you dont like persistence :confused1: :whistling: :confused1: ?

woohoo I cannot wait

do we have to wait 6 yrs though - I'll be 39 :confused1:


----------



## Rob68 (Sep 16, 2008)

Jem said:


> what you dont like persistence :confused1: :whistling: :confused1: ?
> 
> *smarty pants..* :ban: *..the artic monkeys bit...* :lol:
> 
> ...


*i`ll be your toyboy*... :whistling: .....


----------



## Jem (Mar 5, 2009)

No you will be 6 yrs older as well you fooker :nono: :sneaky2: :wacko: - I will tell everyone if you dont behave ... :cursing: :lol:

you changed it to 49 b*stard:confused1:

I'd get with tel if that was the case  

fpmsl - he is gonna kick my butt out of here now:ban:


----------



## TH0R (Aug 15, 2007)

Hmm, just had bp done, not good, may have to ditch everything me thinks

186/111, sh1t

healthy is 120/80


----------



## Jem (Mar 5, 2009)

tel3563 said:


> Hmm, just had bp done, not good, may have to ditch everything me thinks
> 
> 186/111, sh1t
> 
> healthy is 120/80


Yeah but you dont go off just one do you ? dont you need to do a few ?

Have you read the thread on here re BP:confused1:


----------



## Rob68 (Sep 16, 2008)

tel3563 said:


> Hmm, just had bp done, not good, may have to ditch everything me thinks
> 
> 186/111, sh1t
> 
> healthy is 120/80


fcuk tel...you feel ok?....

is this the new blast you think?


----------



## TH0R (Aug 15, 2007)

Had it done at asda, woman was worried, real worried

She did it twice to check, don't know much about these things but that seems very very

high.

I expected it to be up but not that much, apparently the second digit is the worst one to

have high

Feel ok, bit bloated but nothing special, of course I'm now imagining my hearts murmuring

she said my pulse was 84 which is also very high for resting pulse


----------



## Jem (Mar 5, 2009)

oh off to the docs tomorrow then ?


----------



## Sylar (Sep 7, 2008)

tel3563 said:


> Hmm, just had bp done, not good, may have to ditch everything me thinks
> 
> 186/111, sh1t
> 
> healthy is 120/80


Better to get a NHS approved home BP monitor mate - Unless you've been sitting down for few mins, you won't get a accurate overall average BP reading.

I know trouncing around food shopping would have my BP up, finding a fcuking parking spot is bad enough, not to mention the bastard obstacle course dodging people in the isle, and the bints behind the counter that refuse to give you more than 3 bags for £97 worth of goods! :cursing:

Anyway, reputable home BP kit is way to go bud for concise average BP measurements. Take readings same time of day every 4-5 days or so to get a real time data on how BP is being affected on cycle.


----------



## TH0R (Aug 15, 2007)

Jem said:


> oh off to the docs tomorrow then ?


don't really see the point, I know whats causing it, just need to take it down

somehow

Don't really fancy a told yer so lecture from a female doctor

Going to get it done again in morning


----------



## Jem (Mar 5, 2009)

hmmmm


----------



## TH0R (Aug 15, 2007)

Sylar said:


> Better to get a NHS approved home BP monitor mate - Unless you've been sitting down for few mins, you won't get a accurate overall average BP reading.
> 
> I know trouncing around food shopping would have my BP up, finding a fcuking parking spot is bad enough, not to mention the bastard obstacle course dodging people in the isle, and the bints behind the counter in Tesco that refuse to give you more than 3 bags for £97 worth of goods! :cursing:
> 
> Anyway, reputable home BP kit is way to go bud for concise average BP measurements. Take readings same time of day every 4-5 days or so to get a real time idea of how BP is being affected on cycle.


Cheers mate, I would of presumed the ASDA one was reputable??

Just had words with Kezz and he says to cut out the tren & deca, stick with

test, any thoughts. Would you stop the stanz mate?


----------



## ba baracuss (Apr 26, 2004)

Sounds like tren to me. TBH I think most people over complicate things as far as gear goes. Nytol on here is a good example of someone who pretty much sticks to test (and GH) AFAIK because tren sends him loopy and he doesn't like deca.


----------



## Sylar (Sep 7, 2008)

tel3563 said:


> Cheers mate, I would of presumed the ASDA one was reputable??
> 
> Just had words with Kezz and he says to cut out the tren & deca, stick with
> 
> test, any thoughts. Would you stop the stanz mate?


I'm sure it is reliable, but you're not going to get a average BP reading there IMO - Even having that strange machine alone straped to your person can elevate BP, it happens all the time, even when the security of a Docs room in a surgery. It's called 'White coat Syndrome'

I would get a NHS approved home BP monitor mate, they're not that dear and will give you a much better idea of average BP when taking at the same of of day each time in a controlled environment. Much more reliable data IMO.


----------



## Sylar (Sep 7, 2008)

PS. No doubt the AAS will elevate BP, mine gets high towards end of cycle on Tren etc - But I also like to see real controlled data, I don't think you'll get that unless have a NHS home approved BP monitor, Tel.


----------



## TH0R (Aug 15, 2007)

Sylar said:


> PS. No doubt the AAS will elevate BP, mine gets high towards end of cycle on Tren etc - But I also like to see real controlled data, I don't think you'll get that unless have a NHS home approved BP monitor, Tel.


Any recommendations Sylar


----------



## Sylar (Sep 7, 2008)

tel3563 said:


> Any recommendations Sylar


Really couldn't form any without seeing real data mate.

Only way to get that is perfoming BP readings in a controlled environment IMO.

Get a NHS opproved Omron home BP monitor - Take a reading on each bicep after sitting down for 5 minutes or so, Make sure bicep is at same level as heart, so place it on the arm rest of chair etc.

Which ever arm shows the highest reading, stick with that arm for future readings. Take 3 readings each time, approx 3 minutes apart (they will be different) - Then sum up the average from the Systolic/Diastolic readings - That's your base reading for that week.

Only real way to see where you're at for sure IMO mate, that's what I go by anyway.. Would be hard to say drop X, Y, Z without any real data and could have bad impacts on rest of cycle if dropping compounds with no good reason.

Get yourself a Omron mate and take it from there IMO. :thumbup1:


----------



## winger (Jul 26, 2003)

Just get some bp medicine Tel.

Water retention is probably the number one reason for high blood pressure.

The DR. gave me a slight diaretic and a beta blocker.


----------



## Rob68 (Sep 16, 2008)

Any news on the BP situation?


----------



## TH0R (Aug 15, 2007)

Its dropped a fair bit 165/95 but still not brill, have increased water consumption, started

an AI and almost totally cut out salt.

Going to drop the Tren as well, cut down on winny/prov, see how it fairs after weekend

Went back to asda for test, I'm not sure the cuff is big enough, 420mm max it had on it,

arms are more than that cold so with WR probably fair bit more.

Couldn't find a cuff bigger than that on net??

Still have pulse of 77, better if not average??

Feel fine, may indulge with the Mrs tonight, just to test my heart :lol:


----------



## Rob68 (Sep 16, 2008)

:thumbup1: good to hear... :thumbup1:

Does your missus know your going to indulge?:laugh:


----------



## TH0R (Aug 15, 2007)

She'll be asleep


----------



## Rob68 (Sep 16, 2008)

tel3563 said:


> She'll be asleep


Is that before you start or half way through?:laugh:.....  ....

:thumbup1:


----------



## TH0R (Aug 15, 2007)

Who cares :lol:


----------



## Rob68 (Sep 16, 2008)

tel3563 said:


> Who cares :lol:


FPMSL..... :lol:


----------



## Jem (Mar 5, 2009)

Was going to ask if it was safe ....then I read ... she is prob wearing that t-shirt that says 'Dont even think about it'

[Not that I've ever had one of those myself, or the knickers that say 'Paws Off']

Oh the joys of long term relationships ...

Not that I'm bitter ....

...or frigid ...


----------



## TH0R (Aug 15, 2007)

Never went to gym yesterday as I thought my heart may explode:lol:

Went today and did Back & bi's

Noticed that I was feeling no bloat so weighed myself, lost 4lbs in 24 hours

Had to order bp machine omron m10 from Amazon, pretty good offers on

there for these monitors, cost £41 with a one cuff fits all plus auto sensor

something or other, so basically just put it on and push a button.

Asda were supposed to get me big cuff for yesterday, went in yesterday, not

there, went in this morning, not there:cursing:

Have virtually cut salt from diet but the inevitable cramps are now starting:confused1:

Got some celery as apparently its the dogs for lowering bp:thumb:


----------



## TH0R (Aug 15, 2007)

Jem said:


> *Was going to ask if it was safe* ....then I read ... she is prob wearing that t-shirt that says 'Dont even think about it'
> 
> [Not that I've ever had one of those myself, or the knickers that say 'Paws Off']
> 
> ...


Safe sex:thumb: although it got scary:lol:

Workout, hmm, not brill, deads are doing my nut in, can't progress, I'm gonna

have to try something new. Guy at gym watched me and thinks my hams are

the weak point, so I'm going to work them a lot harder from now.

Deads

warm up

140x3

160x3

180x3

200xfail

180x1:confused1: Sh1te:cursing:

Palms facing pull ups

9

6

6

1 arm DB rows

50x11

50x10

50x10

Straight arm push downs

70x19

75x12

70x12

BB Curl (struggle with this for some reason, doesn't and never has felt natural)

40x12

45x7

50x3

40x9

Alt twisting DB Curl

15x12 10x8 Dropset

15x9 10x7 Dropset

Ab work

*Cardio 20 mins:thumb:*


----------



## Rob68 (Sep 16, 2008)

Glad to see you survived your indulgence last night... 

Any change in the BP ?....


----------



## winger (Jul 26, 2003)

tel3563 said:


> Got some celery as apparently its the dogs for lowering bp:thumb:


If you juice the celery it works better Tel.


----------



## Jem (Mar 5, 2009)

Yoohoo I'm back !


----------



## TH0R (Aug 15, 2007)

Jem said:


> Yoohoo I'm back !


back from where:confused1:

did chest/calves today

Flat Bench

w/up

100x3

110x3

120x3

130x2

110x8

110x6

110x5

60x24

Bent arm Lying DB Pull over

45x10

45x8

45x8

Weighted Dips

10x10

10x7

10x5

Standing Cable Cross overs

30x19

35x12

40x8 25x16 Dropset

Seated Calf Raise

60x12

60x10

60x8

Stand Calf Raise

100x11

100x10

100x7

Good workout completed in 45 mins, abs/cardio on day off tomorrow

Feel good today, no bloat, no water retention, although I don't know I'm sure

bp must be right back down, no tingly hands, no head ache, no pounding heart:thumbup1:

Can you juice celery with a blender?? Can't afford a juicer


----------



## Jem (Mar 5, 2009)

:blink: :crying: :crying:


----------



## Rob68 (Sep 16, 2008)

Bent arm lying DB`s ?....Clear something up for me..this hits your chest,and straight arm ones hit your lats?..is that right?....just someone mentioned it to me a while back...


----------



## TH0R (Aug 15, 2007)

RJ68 said:


> Bent arm lying DB`s ?....Clear something up for me..this hits your chest,and straight arm ones hit your lats?..is that right?....just someone mentioned it to me a while back...


Correct, I find it hits chest pretty well, only do it for a few weeks at a time


----------



## TH0R (Aug 15, 2007)

Did abs hard today and then 30 mins cardio, Monday weigh in was 15-12, no WR

My Omron M10 bp monitor arrived today, damned quick are Amazon:thumbup1:

Got a strange itchy rash on chest, hope its not the first signs of Acne coming:confused1:

Never had any probs before!!


----------



## leafman (Feb 8, 2009)

Nice chest workout tel :thumbup1: do you always look to be finished in about 45mins? and any tips on trying to increase weight on flat bench? my flat bench is sh1te, and i always used to use dbs, and now im doing flat bench it just seems errrr well like im really weak. I keep changing my weights but never really increaseing much. Do you think id be better off just doing some one or two rep stuff, as always seem weak after a few sets. Mayb i should have sent a pm :lol:

Anyway good stuff big man


----------



## TH0R (Aug 15, 2007)

leafman said:


> Nice chest workout tel :thumbup1: do you always look to be finished in about 45mins? and any tips on trying to increase weight on flat bench? my flat bench is sh1te, and i always used to use dbs, and now im doing flat bench it just seems errrr well like im really weak. I keep changing my weights but never really increaseing much. Do you think id be better off just doing some one or two rep stuff, as always seem weak after a few sets. Mayb i should have sent a pm :lol:
> 
> Anyway good stuff big man


Ideally 45 mins, 60 mins is ok, bit obsessed with the fact we only have enough

glycogen to do 45 mins hard workout, so I kinda think if your going over its

for nothing really, in fact it could be a big negative.

Whats your weights/workout look like? Will have a look and give you my opinion

mate.

As I've said many many times, consistency is the key

Just done my BP 3 times, average was 155/86, quite a difference from

other night, still highish compared to normal people but we ain't normal

are we:lol:


----------



## Jem (Mar 5, 2009)

It concerns me that you say this tel - is it really true ?

45 mins and then you're catabolic - is that what you mean ?

Glad BPs come down -you're not normal, no .....


----------



## leafman (Feb 8, 2009)

tel3563 said:


> Ideally 45 mins, 60 mins is ok, bit obsessed with the fact we only have enough
> 
> glycogen to do 45 mins hard workout, so I kinda think if your going over its
> 
> ...


Am working chest and shoulders tomoz so will come let you kno wot i do buddy :thumbup1: I used to use db s as said and id do 5 sets of 5 on slight incline bench and decline bench then id do shoulder 5 sets of 5 shoulder press (seated) then finish on close grip bench press  Sommat like that. I used to do 5 sets of 5 on flat bench, incline bench and decline bench before the 5 sets of 5 seated shoulder press, but found i was seriously fooked by time shoulder press came round.

Now im at home im restricted to flat bench and light ish db work seated or standing i suppose. I just need to make most of what i have at min 

Not sure what my workout is gonna look like tbh mate tomoz hahaha. Only so much i can do with a flat bench and dbs. 

Whats with the blood pressure thing tel? how low should it be?

im sure when i got mine done when in hospital other week it was 133 over somat. He said it was ok but said he could tel i smoked or somat. Iv prob gotton that number wrong anyway think it was 133 lol.


----------



## leafman (Feb 8, 2009)

Jem said:


> It concerns me that you say this tel - is it really true ?
> 
> 45 mins and then you're catabolic - is that what you mean ?
> 
> Glad BPs come down -you're not normal, no .....


Ive always been told to go no more than 45 mins a hourish by most people on here  Not sure reasons thow. Im done in by then anyways lol.


----------



## TH0R (Aug 15, 2007)

Jem said:


> It concerns me that you say this tel - is it really true ?
> 
> 45 mins and then you're catabolic - is that what you mean ?
> 
> Glad BPs come down -you're not normal, no .....


Now I'm no expert before anyone jumps in, but as I understand once the

glycogen levels have been depleted, the body has to use another source of

energy

which isn't as efficient.

I've read 20/30 articles on this but can't find one now:whistling:

Plus working out for hour upon hour won't do the CNS any good. Short, very intense

workouts are best. A lot of newbies get this wrong thinking mega long workouts

are best, me included for a long time.

Kev, I got my bp done last week at ASDA and the woman got rather worried

along with I, it was 186/111, not good:rolleyes:

I'm gonna have my chicken now then blend up some celery and try and get some

juice out it, apparently good for lowering bp, will re do in a few hours


----------



## leafman (Feb 8, 2009)

tel3563 said:


> Kev, I got my bp done last week at ASDA and the woman got rather worried
> 
> along with I, it was 186/111, not good:rolleyes:


This is my problem tel i wouldnt have known that wasnt good :lol: I have no idea at what level things should be. I do remember reading in cons journal tho about using celery and it worked a treat i think


----------



## TH0R (Aug 15, 2007)

Had 2 pieces of celery yesterday evening, woke this morning, did bp 128/79 average of 3

taken, now thats normal so don't know if its coincidence? Will keep eating it though.

Did Quads and Hams today

Squat

Warm up with light leg extensions and then some light sets with 100 then

140x3

150x3

155x3

160x3

140x7

Hack squat, as low as possible

60x11

60x10

60x10

SLDL

80x10

80x9

80x8

Seated Leg Curl

91x6 3sets

70x16

Nice workout apart from sh1tty back pumps again, is there an oral you can take that

doesn't give horrid back pumps??

Calves were still very sore from Sunday, don't know if that inteferes with quad or hams??


----------



## Rob68 (Sep 16, 2008)

What should your BP be tel any idea?

have you changed much from your avvy pic?...didnt you say you now have abs?....


----------



## TH0R (Aug 15, 2007)

RJ68 said:


> What should your BP be tel any idea?
> 
> have you changed much from your avvy pic?...didnt you say you now have abs?....


I'm 9lb heavier than pic, can see 6 pac in morning but come night time

its disappeared:whistling: :whistling:

I think I'm still retaining a fair bit of water as well which could be the deca although

its early yet.

Starting to feel good in the gym although weights aren't going up yet, only been

8 days:lol:

pinned in both quads today, one I glanced a nerve and its kind of like a dead

leg, other was fine.

Upped stanz to 100mg now my bp is sound, average person is 120/80 Rob, but I'm carrying approx 4 stone above my natural weight, bound to have

some effect imo.

Will check bp every day now I have machine, and have celery on a night

You can actually eat celery all day as its one of the foods that takes more

energy to eat than it has calories, shame it tastes like sh1t:rolleyes:

Mrs has bought her and son a massive pizza, he's gone out so now I've got

to eat his share:cursing: Steak & Onion Pizza:lol:

Hows the training going Rob, adding any more to the bar??


----------



## Rob68 (Sep 16, 2008)

tel3563 said:


> I'm 9lb heavier than pic, can see 6 pac in morning but come night time
> 
> its disappeared:whistling: :whistling:
> 
> ...


FPMSL....at the abs in the morning tel.... :lol:

aint that dodgy doing both quads in one go? :confused1: ....you might end up going back to asda for that leccy chair.. :lol:

fcuked if you have 2 dead legs...:laugh:

dont envy you eating celery all day...although seems to have done the trick for you:thumbup1:

not trained since thursday mate.....MAN FLU....i`ll say no more... :cursing: :lol: ..

as you know its the worst thing in the world... :lol: ...just feel like sh1te....

radox an early night for a few nights...  ...

have you any idea as to when you start to diet or you gonna carry on building for time being?...


----------



## TH0R (Aug 15, 2007)

RJ68 said:


> FPMSL....at the abs in the morning tel.... :lol:
> 
> aint that dodgy doing both quads in one go? :confused1: ....you might end up going back to asda for that leccy chair.. :lol:
> 
> ...


4 months of building first, not gonna get out of condition and don't forget I'm

doing cardio 3x a week now, not to lose fat but to get some fitness back and

some flexibility, although it will keep me in trim:whistling:

Haven't started with T3/clen yet either, so thats to come:thumbup1:

Why would injecting in both quads be dangerous:confused1: Shouldn't of done first one

as soon as I felt the pain. Plus didn't want to put 3ml in on first go

Manflu, bugger, its not the swine is it?

Don't wanna tempt fate but I haven't been ill for a long time, must be some

super human thing


----------



## Rob68 (Sep 16, 2008)

tel3563 said:


> 4 months of building first, not gonna get out of condition and don't forget I'm
> 
> doing cardio 3x a week now, not to lose fat but to get some fitness back and
> 
> ...


I didnt mean dangerous...sorry..meant if you end up with 2 dead legs for a few days....:laugh:....


----------



## Jem (Mar 5, 2009)

I'm not a newbie ! I am insulted ... I do know that 45 mins is supposed to be optimum, I've heard it spouted often, I just dont think that as soon as 45 mins is over the body turns catabolic ...I'm not convinced.

Will do a bit of research I think

Cheers tel

I don't think you want me to post in here do you ? I could be wrong mind ....


----------



## TH0R (Aug 15, 2007)

Jem said:


> I'm not a newbie ! I am insulted ... I do know that 45 mins is supposed to be optimum, I've heard it spouted often, I just dont think that as soon as 45 mins is over the body turns catabolic ...I'm not convinced.
> 
> Will do a bit of research I think
> 
> ...


Infamy, infamy, they've all got it infamy

The bodybuilding signs are looking good Jem, paranoia coming on well:lol:

What gave you that impression sweet cheeks, tbh I haven't been on here

very much lately, busy trying to stop everything going down the toilet:whistling:

My laptop is signed on permanently


----------



## stow (Jun 5, 2007)

Keep up the good work Tel.

Stow


----------



## Guest (Dec 1, 2009)

tel3563 said:


> pinned in both quads today, one I glanced a nerve and its kind of like a dead leg


The worst is when you have to lift that dead leg with both hands to get yourself out of the car:lol:

Hope things are well, Mr. Tel :thumbup1:


----------



## TH0R (Aug 15, 2007)

ZEUS said:


> The worst is when you have to lift that dead leg with both hands to get yourself out of the car:lol:
> 
> Hope things are well, Mr. Tel :thumbup1:


Zeus my friend:thumb: How did your mate get on in the Nationals, was it

a good weekend mate

Pics please:thumbup1:

Unfortunately both legs are now in a dead leg situation, exactly same as last

time I did legs, I'm walking like i've dumped in my trousers plus my calves are killing

me and legs doms kicking in, should be interesting at the gym later


----------



## T.F. (Aug 28, 2008)

You'll be grand big fella, and if those small words of encouragement don't help then man the f*ck up


----------



## winger (Jul 26, 2003)

T.F. said:


> man the f*ck up


Yea tel!


----------



## TH0R (Aug 15, 2007)

T.F. said:


> You'll be grand big fella, and if those small words of encouragement don't help then man the f*ck up





winger said:


> Yea tel!


You have no idea of the day I've had, had to go look at a drain that was blocked,

couldn't bend down to push the rods in, had to explain to bloke what to do and

let him do it:lol:

Good job I sort of know him.

Went to Gym and did shoulders, didn't effect exercising but got a few funny

looks as I was walking like Frankenstein

Had to go upstairs to use toilet, feck me, wished I hadn't, coming down was

an adventure in itself:rolleyes:

Noticed some strength coming through, nothing flash but improving, 2 old guys

said I'd packed some muscle on, I said it must be the creatine Oh and before

you say, there a lot older than me:whistling:

Will post up in a mo


----------



## TH0R (Aug 15, 2007)

Shoulders & Tri's

Standing Military Press

65x3

75x3

77.5x1

80x0.5

65x6

65x6

65x7

45x17

Seated Lateral Raise

15x10 10x10 Dropset

15x10 10x8 Dropset

15x9 10x7 Dropset

Cable Shrugs

100x27

100x26

100x25

CGBP grip about 200mm

85x8

95x6

105x5 Got a lift in and spot, so much better

95x6

75x14

1 armed Press Behind Neck

17.5x8 10x7 Dropset

17.5x8 10x7 Dropset

17.5x7 10x6 Dropset

Good but long workout, at least 1hr 10 although there was some talking today:cursing:

Just had confirmed that both bbells are 25kg ones, puts 5kg on my pb bench:thumbup1: 145kg

Off for a long soak and hopefully get a massage later on:whistling:


----------



## TH0R (Aug 15, 2007)

PIP easing a little today, still painful though, can't weigh up why I get so much

pain in quads and none in glutes:confused1:

I must admit I did think I'd glanced a nerve as it was in there, just felt different

so will try again next week in quads, only one this time though:laugh:

BP 125/79 this morning, so thats good, resting HR is pretty high at 89 though:whistling:

Goes down during the day and on a night is about 77

Gonna do some ab work today and 30 mins of cardio, feel a bit fitter already:thumbup1:

Just chuck my rest day diet in, training days are same but with PWO shake added

Meal 1 5 eggs scrambled (cheesy), 3 slices wholemeal toast, Coffee

Meal 2 75g Oats, 50g Whey Protein, 2 eggs, 1 banana

Meal 3 75g rice, 200g chicken, splash sweet & sour

Meal 4 as above though sometimes Tuna

Meal 5 250g Quark, 80g nuts, 100g berries, tbsp honey, stick of celery

Meal 6 5 egg omelette with cheese, ham, tomato, cup of tea

Meal 7 (don't always have this) 400ml whole milk, 30g Casein Protein

Drinking at least 5L of water pd


----------



## TH0R (Aug 15, 2007)

Back & Bi's, no deads due to back being fooked

Smiths BOR underhand grip

Bar x loads

60x10

80x7

90x5

100x2

80x6 switched to overhand

80x6

80x6

60x9

HS Pull Down

120x17

160x10

200x5

160x9

120x14

HS rowing

80x10

80x10

80x9

40x15

BB Curl

25x15

45x10

55x5

55x4

45x8

DB Alt Curl standing

17.5x10 12.5x5 Dropset

17.5x9 12.5x5 Drop

17.5x9 10x6 Drop- pump was very nice 

Ab Crunch Machine

75x16

75x16

75x12

Golf tomorrow:thumbup1:


----------



## leafman (Feb 8, 2009)

tel3563 said:


> PIP easing a little today, still painful though, can't weigh up why I get so much
> 
> pain in quads and none in glutes:confused1:
> 
> ...


Nice diet tel :thumbup1: I really need to try get a bit of control over my diet

how strict are you with that diet? my problem is getting the consistency going again. Thanks for posting diet tho 

Also nice workouts. Hows the back now mate? My back is done in from my last back session but in a good way lol.


----------



## TH0R (Aug 15, 2007)

leafman said:


> Nice diet tel :thumbup1: I really need to try get a bit of control over my diet
> 
> how strict are you with that diet? my problem is getting the consistency going again. Thanks for posting diet tho
> 
> Also nice workouts. Hows the back now mate? My back is done in from my last back session but in a good way lol.


very strict mate, I have a cheat day on Sat where I have a nice steak & chips, pudding

and a couple of beers, tbh its second nature now, I don't even miss real food

anymore:laugh:

Nice to have someone else in here mate:thumbup1:


----------



## Jem (Mar 5, 2009)

pmsl @ walking like Frankenstein & the old boys comments ...

I have nothing of value to contribute  but there was a tumbleweed so I followed it :whistling: :lol: :lol:

Working hard though I see tel :beer:


----------



## TH0R (Aug 15, 2007)

Jem said:


> pmsl @ walking like Frankenstein & the old boys comments ...
> 
> I have nothing of value to contribute  *but there was a tumbleweed so I followed it* :whistling: :lol: :lol:
> 
> Working hard though I see tel :beer:


 :lol: :lol:

Biaaatch


----------



## rodrigo (Jun 29, 2009)

tel3563 said:


> very strict mate, I have a cheat day on Sat where I have a nice steak & chips, pudding
> 
> and a couple of beers, tbh its second nature now, I don't even miss real food
> 
> ...


----------



## TH0R (Aug 15, 2007)

leafman said:


> Nice diet tel :thumbup1: I really need to try get a bit of control over my diet
> 
> how strict are you with that diet? my problem is getting the consistency going again. Thanks for posting diet tho
> 
> Also nice workouts. Hows the back now mate? My back is done in from my last back session but in a good way lol.





Jem said:


> pmsl @ walking like Frankenstein & the old boys comments ...
> 
> I have nothing of value to contribute  but there was a tumbleweed so I followed it :whistling: :lol: :lol:
> 
> Working hard though I see tel :beer:





rodrigo said:


> Your like buses, you don't see one for days then 3 come at once:lol: :lol:
> 
> Enjoy your cheat day tomorrow rodrigo:thumbup1:


----------



## Rob68 (Sep 16, 2008)

tel3563 said:


> Make that 4.....


----------



## TH0R (Aug 15, 2007)

RJ68 said:


> :lol:
> 
> Hows the Manflu Rob?? Back at it yet?
> 
> ...


----------



## Rob68 (Sep 16, 2008)

tel3563 said:


> Deaths door tel.... :whistling: ...:laugh:...manflu...worst thing in the world aint it.. :whistling:
> 
> dosed up on paracetamols...feel sh1tty....but getting there:thumbup1:
> 
> ...


----------



## Jem (Mar 5, 2009)

:sleeping: :yawn: :yawn: :yawn: :sleeping:


----------



## Rob68 (Sep 16, 2008)

Jem said:


> :sleeping: :yawn: :yawn: :yawn: :sleeping:


 :ban: .... missy.... :ban: .....


----------



## Jem (Mar 5, 2009)

sorry ...drooled on keyboard ...football chat over is it ...it's like being back in the toon


----------



## TH0R (Aug 15, 2007)

Jem said:


> sorry ...drooled on keyboard ...football chat over is it ...it's like being back in the toon


Lets talk training:thumb:

Cardio/abs tomorrow, decided not to golf, slave to it I am


----------



## Jem (Mar 5, 2009)

Arms & Abs for me !


----------



## Rob68 (Sep 16, 2008)

Jem said:


> Arms & Abs for me !


Bed n lemsip for me... :thumb: ...... :lol: ...going for a PB....maybe 2 lemsips in 1 go.... :rockon:


----------



## Jem (Mar 5, 2009)

RJ68 said:


> Bed n lemsip for me... :thumb: ...... :lol: ...going for a PB....maybe 2 lemsips in 1 go.... :rockon:


get your pct sorted first


----------



## TH0R (Aug 15, 2007)

RJ68 said:


> Bed n lemsip for me... :thumb: ...... :lol: ...going for a PB....maybe 2 lemsips in 1 go.... :rockon:


Junkie


----------



## Rob68 (Sep 16, 2008)

Jem said:


> get your pct sorted first





tel3563 said:


> Junkie


yes mum sorry dad....:laugh:.....


----------



## Jem (Mar 5, 2009)

:cursing: :ban:I am younger than you :cursing: :ban:


----------



## Rob68 (Sep 16, 2008)

Jem said:


> :cursing: :ban:I am younger than you :cursing: :ban:


 :whistling: ........... :lol: ......dads not answered though......... :whistling: ........ :lol:


----------



## Jem (Mar 5, 2009)

Nah Vet's fallen asleep in the tartan armchair - just pop his blanket over him ...


----------



## winger (Jul 26, 2003)

Bump for more Tel abuse.


----------



## Guest (Dec 5, 2009)

tel3563 said:


> Zeus my friend:thumb: How did your mate get on in the Nationals, was it
> 
> a good weekend mate
> 
> ...


Hey Tel.. My mate took 7th in the middles which had 49 competitors. He was disappointed and I could not figure out the judging. I feel his physique warranted a top 3 without question. Unfortunately he is unknown and I believe politics worked against him. I posted a few pics of him in the 2009 Nationals thread


----------



## TH0R (Aug 15, 2007)

ZEUS said:


> Hey Tel.. My mate took 7th in the middles which had 49 competitors. He was disappointed and I could not figure out the judging. I feel his physique warranted a top 3 without question. Unfortunately he is unknown and I believe politics worked against him. I posted a few pics of him in the 2009 Nationals thread


Politics in BBing, never

Will pop into that thread and have a look Bri, hows your training going bud?

Not updating your journal much lately:whistling:

Did 30 mins cardio and abs yesterday:thumbup1:

Chest Today

Flat Bench (no spotter as nobody in gym)

w/up

105x4

115x3

125x2

135x2 wanted to go for 145 but was too risky in empty gym

115x8

115x7

115x6

Hammer Grip Press

70x10

70x10

70x9

Decline Bench Fly

20x12

25x10

25x9

FST incl cable fly

30x10

25x10

20x10x2 sets

15x10x2 sets

10x14

Chest was pumped to fvck after this

Forgot to do Calves, Oops

Had a nice cheat yesterday, 16oz steak, chips, chip buttyx2, corn in cob,

mushrooms, o/rings, one whole 10inch apple pie and a full tin of ambrosia

custard, I couldn't fecking move for about 2 hours:lol: I could eat it again now:innocent:


----------



## TH0R (Aug 15, 2007)

RJ68 said:


> yes mum sorry dad....:laugh:.....


and to think I was singing for city in the pub:rolleyes:



Jem said:


> Nah Vet's fallen asleep in the tartan armchair - just pop his blanket over him ...


Tartan armchair:cursing:



winger said:


> Bump for more Tel abuse.


Whats happened to us old guys sticking together:tongue:


----------



## winger (Jul 26, 2003)

Damn tel you are getting strong, not that you weren't to begin with.


----------



## Rob68 (Sep 16, 2008)

tel3563 said:


> and to think I was singing for city in the pub:rolleyes:
> 
> Good man....  ...... :thumb: :thumb :..i will return the favour when you play utd... :thumb:
> 
> Whats happened to us old guys sticking together:tongue:


Come off it tel.....theres old.....and then theres wingman.... :whistling: .........


----------



## TH0R (Aug 15, 2007)

Hoping to get to 160 on bench before mid Jan, reckon i'd of got 140 today but

we'll never know now:rolleyes:

I could do with doing chest on Saturdays as I can get a really exp lifter to spot

me then, would be worth it I think, only thing is I'm playing golf most Saturdays

and to train and play golf is asking for a pulled muscle, as I've found out 2 times:whistling:

My fecking knees are playing up again, can't imagine them being ok for squatting

tomorrow but I'm off out for a Stella Carb up tonight, just a couple so we'll see tomorrow

Hows your training going big guy, finished that cream yet? Hope your managing

to crack nuts now:laugh:


----------



## leafman (Feb 8, 2009)

winger said:


> Damn tel you are getting strong, not that you weren't to begin with.


^^ x2 nice bench press tel 135x2 is good going. Aiming for 160 for january is somat tho, you really think you can hit that? I seriously need to learn how to keep increasing my bench press. Think i just need consistency back hopefully :whistling: What your pb on bench ?


----------



## TH0R (Aug 15, 2007)

leafman said:


> ^^ x2 nice bench press tel 135x2 is good going. Aiming for 160 for january is somat tho, you really think you can hit that? I seriously need to learn how to keep increasing my bench press. Think i just need consistency back hopefully :whistling: What your pb on bench ?


145kg mate, I think I'll hit it with a spotter no probs:thumbup1: We'll see

You really can't beat consistency mate, I rarely miss a workout


----------



## Guest (Dec 7, 2009)

tel3563 said:


> Politics in BBing, never
> 
> Will pop into that thread and have a look Bri, hows your training going bud?
> 
> ...


Damn Tel, you are getting strong mofo!!! Yeah I have been poor at updating the journal lately. But I can read yours!!!! 

Training is going well. I actually have felt really good during pct with the exception of tiring a little faster. Strength has stayed better than I had anticipated


----------



## TH0R (Aug 15, 2007)

ZEUS said:


> Damn Tel, you are getting strong mofo!!! Yeah I have been poor at updating the journal lately. But I can read yours!!!!
> 
> Training is going well. I actually have felt really good during pct with the exception of tiring a little faster. Strength has stayed better than I had anticipated


Thats good news about the pct Bri:thumbup1:

I may try it sometime

Weighed in at 15/11 this morning, was supposed to train legs today but have

felt sh1t, head ache, since last night, feel better now so should be doing legs tomorrow:thumbup1:


----------



## winger (Jul 26, 2003)

Tel get well soon big man!


----------



## TH0R (Aug 15, 2007)

winger said:


> Tel get well soon big man!


Cheers Wingman, feeling better today, legs today but no squats due to back

playing up, leg press will be nice for a change:thumbup1:


----------



## T.F. (Aug 28, 2008)

Awesome benching Tel, really regret the fact that i broke my arm and can't bench at all really, used to be my favourite exercise before that happened.

:thumbup1:


----------



## TH0R (Aug 15, 2007)

T.F. said:


> Awesome benching Tel, really regret the fact that i broke my arm and can't bench at all really, used to be my favourite exercise before that happened.
> 
> :thumbup1:


Thanks Tim, its funny how things progress, tbh I'm still disappointed with my

bench, feel I should be benching a lot more and can't wait for week on Saturday

when I'll have a decent spotter for the first time, tbh I'm hoping to get at least

145 if not 150 then, have till end of Jan to get 160 then a one year target is

the 200:whistling:


----------



## TH0R (Aug 15, 2007)

Legs today

Squat

warm up

145x3

155x3

160x3

165x4 Had a spotter just for this, made such a difference, felt light tbh, all parallel or below:thumbup1:

145x6

SLDL's

80x10

80x10

80x9

Seated Leg Curl

98x6

98x6

98x7?

70x18

Standing Calf Raise

150x17

150x13

150x11 105x6 Drop

Leg Extensions, was gonna do fst but my quads gave in after 3 sets

Nice workout, I'm going to arrange my workouts round the one lad I trust to spot me in

gym, certainly Chest & Legs. I feel like I've got a 190 in me, target is now 200 end of Jan:thumbup1:


----------



## TH0R (Aug 15, 2007)

Forgot to say, strength going up but I feel like I'm losing muscle, specially shoulders and arms???

Hope its my head playing tricks but t-shirt deffo not as tight round arms last 2 workouts


----------



## Rob68 (Sep 16, 2008)

tel3563 said:


> Forgot to say, strength going up but I feel like I'm losing muscle, specially shoulders and arms???
> 
> Hope its my head playing tricks but t-shirt deffo not as tight round arms last 2 workouts


Try wearing your small t shirt tel instead of the medium.. :whistling: .....


----------



## TH0R (Aug 15, 2007)

RJ68 said:


> Try wearing your small t shirt tel instead of the medium.. :whistling: .....


 :lol: Small boys, shrunk in wash


----------



## TH0R (Aug 15, 2007)

oh dear, 1-1


----------



## Guest (Dec 8, 2009)

360lbs for 4 on squats!!! NICE Tel, not bad for an old man:tongue:


----------



## TH0R (Aug 15, 2007)

Cheers Bri, couldn't believe how much a good spotter gave me the confidence.

Probably went deeper than normal and felt easy??

Like I said previous I'm going to organise legs and chest round this guy being in the gym

Hoping for big things next 5 or 6 weeks


----------



## TH0R (Aug 15, 2007)

Shoulders & Tri's

Standing MP

warm up

65x8

75x3

80x3

85x1

65x10

Standing single arm lateral Raise

20x10

25x5

Standing single arm cable raise

20x10

20x10 15x8 dropset

Reverse Pec Dec

77x10

77x8

70x9

CGBP

75x8

85x5

105x5

115x2

85x7

Single arm o/head Press

20x9

20x8 12.5x6 Dropset

Checked my weight this morning, 15/8 3lb down and don't look like I've lost bf

Getting stronger but maybe over doing it in gym?? Can't be diet or I'd be losing bf

wouldn't I??

Maybe up protein and cut carbs a bit, although will be hard once Xmas gets here


----------



## leafman (Feb 8, 2009)

tel3563 said:


> 145kg mate, I think I'll hit it with a spotter no probs:thumbup1: We'll see
> 
> You really can't beat consistency mate, I rarely miss a workout


145 :thumbup1: i need to get back to not missing workouts. Second week back now and finding im really looking forward to each workout, wich makes things easyier. Starting to get the bug back :whistling:  Ordered my 4.5kilo tub of pro mass today as just ran out and off to train back tomoz.

Anyway nice workouts tel and glad ur feeling better from other day :thumbup1:


----------



## winger (Jul 26, 2003)

tel3563 said:


> Shoulders & Tri's
> 
> Standing MP
> 
> ...


80kg for 3 for standing military is most respectable big man!

Tel, if the weights are going up that is all that matters, stop second guessing yourself. :beer:


----------



## stow (Jun 5, 2007)

Who you trusting to spot you Tel?

S


----------



## TH0R (Aug 15, 2007)

stow said:


> Who you trusting to spot you Tel?
> 
> S


Lad who works there, Jason, he's not big but he seems to know what

he's doing:thumbup1:

Don't always like asking the bigger lads if there's any in!! As it may get in

a tit for tat and I hate spotting others in the middle of a workout.

Could do with a dedicated partner Stow:whistling:

Hows things with you, still at Emperors?


----------



## TH0R (Aug 15, 2007)

leafman said:


> 145 :thumbup1: i need to get back to not missing workouts. Second week back now and finding im really looking forward to each workout, wich makes things easyier. Starting to get the bug back :whistling:  Ordered my 4.5kilo tub of pro mass today as just ran out and off to train back tomoz.
> 
> Anyway nice workouts tel and glad ur feeling better from other day :thumbup1:


*Cheers Leafy, I'm sure you'll get there this time, maybe you'll actually make*

*
it to a workout with me*



winger said:


> 80kg for 3 for standing military is most respectable big man!
> 
> Tel, if the weights are going up that is all that matters, stop second guessing yourself. :beer:


*Cheers Winger, its a mental game for sure. I always feel my MP is a bit weak*

*
I think I should be pressing body weight at least, so thats around 100kg*


----------



## TH0R (Aug 15, 2007)

Back & Bi', Abs today

Deadlifts are becoming my nemesis, after speaking to an ex plifter, who at 80kg squats

5 plates and dl's 260 (natty as well) he reckons my form is off, specially the beginning bit.

So I'm going to concentrate on form for a while and forget about the weight, weights today

were pretty shocking but after the second set of 145 for 6 I was a little sick:whistling:, totally fvcked

Memo not to have an apple before training

Deads

Warm up

145x3

165x3

175x2

145x6

145x6

Reverse Grip BOR

80x10

85x6

80x6

HS pull down

180x10

180x7

160x9

HS Row 1 handed

35x7

40x7

40x6

20x15

Alternate DB Curl

17.5x10 12.5x6 Dropset

17.5x8 12.5x5

17.5x7 10x6

Crunch

50

40

33

30

20 mins on treadmill

I was absolutely worn out after this, so much so I lied in changing room for 20

mins before getting showered, took too long as well


----------



## jw007 (Apr 12, 2007)

Nice 175kg DL tel

Some good workouts going on

Hows blast going??/ pics???


----------



## leafman (Feb 8, 2009)

tel3563 said:


> *Cheers Leafy, I'm sure you'll get there this time, maybe you'll actually make*
> 
> *
> it to a workout with me*
> ...


Will defo make it one of these days :whistling: Seriously if ur still up for it would love to go for workout after new year  Somat to sort of aim at and err well by then i wont be as bad as i am now :lol:

175 deadlift aswell :thumbup1:


----------



## TH0R (Aug 15, 2007)

jw007 said:


> Nice 175kg DL tel
> 
> Some good workouts going on
> 
> Hows blast going??/ pics???


cheers J, happy with most of the workouts but like I said, dls are annoying

atm, shouldn't get too hung up as i've had more back trauma with em than

anything else, I'm my own worst enemy when I think somethings beating me:whistling:

3 weeks into blast, not much change visually and no tan=no pics:laugh:

weighed in today at 15-12 but I've lost a bit of leaness??



leafman said:


> Will defo make it one of these days :whistling: Seriously if ur still up for it would love to go for workout after new year  Somat to sort of aim at and err well by then i wont be as bad as i am now :lol:
> 
> 175 deadlift aswell :thumbup1:


I should be doing 220+ on dl's, so don't try and tell me 175 is good:rolleyes:

cant remember if it will be 3rd or 4th time lucky regarding the workout:lol:


----------



## TH0R (Aug 15, 2007)

did chest yesterday, my back was totally fvcked from golf, it was the worst its been for

a long time and I think I'm going to sack golf from now on

Its funny, I used to think my workouts got in the way of my golf but now its the golf getting

in the way of working out:cool2:

from today I'm going to cut the volume a bit, I'm also changing the workouts slightly

as in gonna do chest & bi's together, and back and Hamstrings, leaving quads with calves.

No great shakes yesterday but still a good workout

Flat bench

w/up

105x4

125x3

130x3

135x3

145xfail Jumped 10kg because I had a spotter for a minute, thought I'd get it:whistling:

115x8

115x7

115x7

seated Hammer grip Press

70x12

77x10

77x10

Decline flyes

25x9

25x9

25x8

FST slight incline Cable flyes

30x7

25x8

20x10

20x9

15x10

10x12

10x10

Rope Cable Crunch

100x25

100x17

100x16


----------



## T.F. (Aug 28, 2008)

I always envy your benching ability Tel, i can get pretty close to some of your lifts but i'd die under a 100kg+ bar because of my bad arm, totally sucks!

Nice lifting mate 

Looking forward to this match now mate, you still bringing the beers to mine?


----------



## TH0R (Aug 15, 2007)

T.F. said:


> I always envy your benching ability Tel, i can get pretty close to some of your lifts but i'd die under a 100kg+ bar because of my bad arm, totally sucks!
> 
> Nice lifting mate
> 
> Looking forward to this match now mate, you still bringing the beers to mine?


Cheers Tim, I'm never happy though, my Deadlifting is fecking pathetic atm,

although the back is not inspiring confidence in the lift.

Pleased with my squat atm which confuses me as there is a lot of lower back

movement in it:confused1:

What side do you think fergie will put out, reserves??


----------



## T.F. (Aug 28, 2008)

Yeah i expect it to be a mostly reserve/second string side. I'd imagine something along the lines of:

Kuzczack

Rafael

Brown

Evans

Fabio

Nani

Gibson

Carrick

Obertan

Macheda

Owen

Fitness depending of course. There's a fair chance a right few of those players i mentioned could still be injured at the time of the game so it's hard to say. Can't see many of the first team seeing action at home to a League One side in the FA Cup though, no disrespect intended, just mean from the managers line of thought.


----------



## TH0R (Aug 15, 2007)

Did Quads/calves/abs today

Didn't squat today as my back is pretty dodgy atm, no point asking for a lay off.

Leg Press

Warm up

200x8

220x7

240x6

260x3

200x10

200x7

FST Leg Extensions

7 sets, 30 second intervals

Standing Calf raise

150x20

150x12

150x8 100x6 Dropset

Seated Calf Raise

40x12 3 sets

Hanging weighted leg raise

12.5x15

12.5x11

12.5x10

Leg Press really hit the quads on a different way, enjoyed it, and it felt very affective


----------



## T.F. (Aug 28, 2008)

Nice, looking forward to changing gyms so i can have a go on a leg press, no idea what i could shift on one.


----------



## TH0R (Aug 15, 2007)

Theres a lot of differing types, the one we have is cantilever or something or other and 45 degrees

some leg presses allow you to press a lot more weight, one at my old gym I could do 20 plates

I much prefer squats


----------



## TH0R (Aug 15, 2007)

Had a nice Xmas meal with a few friends last night, some female friends as well:laugh:

Didn't have a lot to drink but had lashings of food:thumb:

Leg presses yesterday worked, doms was terrible

Trained shoulders and tris tonight, noticed some nice strength gains:thumbup1:

Standing Military Press

warm up

65x3

75x3

80x3

85x3

90x1

1 arm DB lateral raise

22.5x8

25x8

1 arm cable lateral raise

20x10

20x10 15x9 10x6 Dropsets

Cable Shrugs, I like this as it keeps constant pressure on the traps, downside

is can't use a lot of weight

100x27

100x25

100x24

Triceps bar over head french press

40x7

40x6

40x5

CGBP (normally do first but bench was busy)

105x7

105x5

105x4

Nice and quick workout


----------



## leafman (Feb 8, 2009)

Nice workout tel :thumbup1: Im jealous of your cgbp, my is patheticly weak :lol:

And be ready for that phone call in new year :whistling:


----------



## Guest (Dec 17, 2009)

You're an animal!!!! Me thinks you need to snap a photo and get up a new avy. Unleash the beast!!!!


----------



## TH0R (Aug 15, 2007)

leafman said:


> Nice workout tel :thumbup1: Im jealous of your cgbp, my is patheticly weak :lol:
> 
> And be ready for that phone call in new year :whistling:


Thanks bud, I was happier with the 90kg Military Press tbh


----------



## TH0R (Aug 15, 2007)

ZEUS said:


> You're an animal!!!! Me thinks you need to snap a photo and get up a new avy. Unleash the beast!!!!


Coming from "THE ANIMAL" thats a big compliment Sir, pics when I'm tanned and

not before, at my age you need all the disguise you can get

If I'm to be honest my back is my weakest link, can't seem to get much

width, any ideas Bri??


----------



## Guest (Dec 17, 2009)

tel3563 said:


> Coming from "THE ANIMAL" thats a big compliment Sir, pics when I'm tanned and
> 
> not before, at my age you need all the disguise you can get
> 
> ...


I like chins(to start workout), pulldowns to the front(wide) with the bar that has handles(palms facing in)... and one arm dumbell rows. That's what works for me for width. Width has never been a problem for me, i just need more thickness. :cursing:


----------



## winger (Jul 26, 2003)

tel3563 said:


> Standing Military Press
> 
> warm up
> 
> ...


Do you do a kip at the beginning of the military press?



ZEUS said:


> just need more thickness. :cursing:


Darren can probably hook you up with that..lol


----------



## TH0R (Aug 15, 2007)

winger said:


> Do you do a kip at the beginning of the military press?l


By kip you mean like a little jump?? No I don't wing, just lift it straight up mate:thumbup1:

Already do pull ups but atm I do them narrow palms facing, going to try wide grip

with palms facing away from me.

I like the dorian rows but its hard keeping the grip as the weights go up, using

straps on this is hard as everythings backwards:rolleyes:


----------



## TH0R (Aug 15, 2007)

Nemesis Deads day & hamstrings

Deads

Warm up

145x3

165x3

175x3

185x1

145x7

BOR

85x8 3 sets

HS pull down

180x10

180x7

180x6

140x11

SLDL

90x10

90x9

90x8

Bit of a flat workout, back was killing by the end

I think I need to experiment with some stimulants as aggression today was

sh1te, there was some annoyingly loud training going on in the gym though:cursing:


----------



## cellaratt (Jul 16, 2008)

tel3563 said:


> Nemesis Deads day & hamstrings
> 
> Deads
> 
> ...


What kind of stimulants...?...  ...


----------



## TH0R (Aug 15, 2007)

Who knows 

Maybe I'm just going a bit stale, today gym was empty again, doesn't do a lot for training

when there's no atmosphere and no fvcker to spot or even save you if things go wrong :lol:

Gym shuts on Wednesday for 4 days so might be slightly different this week

Chest & Bi's

Flat Bench, 1 rep down on 135 from last week, not much confidence and I actually repped more

on the 115 than last week, which probably means I had a fair bit still in me.

Warm up

105x3

125x3

135x1

115x8

115x7

115x7 last rep nearly had me

Hammer grip machine press, seat as high as possible, kind of mimics dips without the uncomfy first few reps

77x10

84x8

91x6 63x8 Dropset

FST Cable Crossovers, nice and slow getting good crossover and held for a second

30x10x2 sets

30x8

25x10

25x8

20x10x2 sets Chest was on fire

BB Curl

warm up

45x10

50x7

55x4

45x10

Standing Cable curl from top hooks (kinda like a double biceps pose), first time for me, didn't

rate it, ROM isn't full imo

20x14

25x10

25x9

Had better workouts, definitely struggling with getting necessary aggression for the big

lifts, ok on the repping bit though so not too bothered.

Anyone reading recommend any good training stims, not too harsh so I'm running round

the gym growling


----------



## Rob68 (Sep 16, 2008)

Afternoon big man...hope alls well.... :thumb:

you tried the ultralife nox pump(same stuff as dorians old stuff) before your workout tel?

does the trick for me:thumbup1:

not trained properly for about 5 weeks now....

joined a new gym,but going at 8pm is an absolute nightmare....cannot finish a workout as its just way to hammered and you cant get on the stuff...

off to try a new one later today that opens 6am to 11pm.... :thumb:

dont feel like ive ever been in a gym right now:cursing:....not good...

need my mojo back..... :cool2:


----------



## TH0R (Aug 15, 2007)

RJ68 said:


> Afternoon big man...hope alls well.... :thumb:
> 
> you tried the ultralife nox pump(same stuff as dorians old stuff) before your workout tel?
> 
> ...


I've tried some of them Nit Ox drinks and most have made me feel ill tbh, might

give that one a go as I heard good things about Dorians:thumbup1:

Sad to hear you ain't been in gym for 5 weeks, whats the problem??

Another City manager bites the dust then:rolleyes:

Mancini, never saw that coming, I've heard on the grapevine that its temporary

but can't understand why they'd sack Hughes and put a temp in charge:confused1:

Possibly one of the World Cup managers coming next season??


----------



## Rob68 (Sep 16, 2008)

tel3563 said:


> I've tried some of them Nit Ox drinks and most have made me feel ill tbh, might
> 
> give that one a go as I heard good things about Dorians:thumbup1:
> 
> ...


----------



## Rob68 (Sep 16, 2008)

They must have read what i said:laugh::laugh:..they just posted a thread on it.. :thumb:

i want my advertising cut off the b4stards... :lol:


----------



## Jem (Mar 5, 2009)

football...............


----------



## TH0R (Aug 15, 2007)

I'm going to up my protein and calories, not carbs but some more fats. I just feel like

I'm not getting enough to eat (not hungry, just intuition) and not improving my lifts enough. Can't hurt.

Did Quads and a bit of hams and calves, my back was killing on squats and I may have

to sack them as an exercise, same as deads, its not ideal. I was going to try what peahead

had said, leg ext and leg press first, but they were both busy with people waiting and the

squat rack was free, so........

Squat

warm up

145x4

155x3

165x3 Had to stop as back was in agony 

FST Leg extension

7 sets

Leg Press (leg position high up so it catches some hamstring as well)

160x10x3 sets

Leg Curl

91x11

91x10

91x6

Seated Calf Raise, very big stretch and pause

50x20

50x12

50x11

Cradle Crunch

50

25

22

Not bad but not the greatest, back is becoming a real problem


----------



## Jem (Mar 5, 2009)

Hi tel - just popping in to say hello x


----------



## T.F. (Aug 28, 2008)

Sorry to hear about your back troubles Tel, i thought they had passed as i was reading about your deads at the time of the challenge and you were saying it wasn't giving you much bother. Don't push it though mate, a back is for life and all that.

Shape of United on Saturday eh  I reckon we best put out the first XI (what's fit of it) against your lot in the FA Cup!


----------



## TH0R (Aug 15, 2007)

Jem said:


> Hi tel - just popping in to say hello x


Hi Jem, hows things going?? You looking forward to Jan 31st


----------



## TH0R (Aug 15, 2007)

T.F. said:


> Sorry to hear about your back troubles Tel, i thought they had passed as i was reading about your deads at the time of the challenge and you were saying it wasn't giving you much bother. Don't push it though mate, a back is for life and all that.
> 
> Shape of United on Saturday eh  I reckon we best put out the first XI (what's fit of it) against your lot in the FA Cup!


I've had a bad back for around 20 years, not many bricklayers i know haven't

Difference nowadays is that I don't get the trauma weeks I used to get, had

to have 3 months off work from Dec 1999, New Years Eve I was flat on my back

as usual except this time it wasn't booze fuelled, that was a sh1t Xmas and New year

I've heard there's a few defenders on there way back on the 27th, Neville, Vidic

being 2 of them, so you'll have a decent back 4 with Evra and one other.

Will be interesting to see if Ferguson plays them against Leeds, I'd of thought

they'd need the matches to get fit so I'd say yes, what you think?


----------



## Jem (Mar 5, 2009)

tel3563 said:


> Hi Jem, hows things going?? You looking forward to Jan 31st


Haha yes I am   actually - eating as much as I want before then though :whistling:

How about you ? when are you dieting ?


----------



## TH0R (Aug 15, 2007)

Jem said:


> Haha yes I am   actually - eating as much as I want before then though :whistling:
> 
> How about you ? when are you dieting ?


Long time yet:whistling:

Still trying to put some beef on, my backs been killing last week or two, I'm

not bad bf wise atm, can't say it will be same after Xmas though

Is Paul advising on training as well?


----------



## Jem (Mar 5, 2009)

tel3563 said:


> Long time yet:whistling:
> 
> Still trying to put some beef on, my backs been killing last week or two, I'm
> 
> ...


July show ? so no dieting until March ?

Hmmm ferrero rocher and trifle

Yes he will be - not as yet though.

I have a very good person from here to train with in Jan & also a great posing expert :thumb: It is all falling into place I think :bounce: :bounce:


----------



## TH0R (Aug 15, 2007)

Jem said:


> July show ? so no dieting until March ?
> 
> Hmmm ferrero rocher and trifle
> 
> ...


The show date is 31st July, so I'll see where I am end of April and take it from

there.

I'm going to start regular cardio in the New Year, me & mrs on about doing Salsa

dancing, could be fun and will hopefully do something for my stiffness (in muscles)

Glad to hear its going well, keep the motivation up Jem:thumb:


----------



## Rob68 (Sep 16, 2008)

tel3563 said:


> I'm going to start regular cardio in the New Year, me & mrs on about doing Salsa
> 
> dancing, could be fun and will hopefully do something for my stiffness (in muscles)


What about your 2 left feet tel...could be a bit tricky... :whistling: ....


----------



## TH0R (Aug 15, 2007)

RJ68 said:


> What about your 2 left feet tel...could be a bit tricky... :whistling: ....


You been talking to some of my mates:lol:I'm dusting off the white suit as we speak

Rest day today, got to spend most of the day on phone talking to a55holes all day:cursing:

Only 1 more training day before Xmas then 4 days off:crying:

How was the new gym Rob??


----------



## T.F. (Aug 28, 2008)

Just spotted my Fulham reppage, thanks for that :lol:

As for who'll get a run out against Leeds at the back, i think that all depends on just how fragile a state the players are in. If they're fit and need practice then i think they could well play, but if they're touch and go then i don't think they'd be risked, particularly given the chances of injury in such freezing temperatures as we're having currently. Are you going to the game Tel? Think i'm heading across for City in the Carling Cup semi, will be a bit of banter but don't know whether i should just save my money for Milan at home which will be much more important.


----------



## TH0R (Aug 15, 2007)

T.F. said:


> Just spotted my Fulham reppage, thanks for that :lol:
> 
> As for who'll get a run out against Leeds at the back, i think that all depends on just how fragile a state the players are in. If they're fit and need practice then i think they could well play, but if they're touch and go then i don't think they'd be risked, particularly given the chances of injury in such freezing temperatures as we're having currently. Are you going to the game Tel? Think i'm heading across for City in the Carling Cup semi, will be a bit of banter but don't know whether i should just save my money for Milan at home which will be much more important.


There's 50 going from the local wmc, I've got a space but don't know if I can

afford it, £65 for coach and ticket, but of course there'll be probably £100 in extra's


----------



## Rob68 (Sep 16, 2008)

New gyms perfect for me tel...opens late so i dont have to rush from work so all good:thumb:

have a good griswald christmas :thumbup1: ...hope you survive the day :lol: :thumb:

best wishes

rob...


----------



## TH0R (Aug 15, 2007)

Thank God Xmas is over and the gym has reopened today:thumb: diet has been sh1te,

mainly lack of food more than anything else, and munching on sh1t most of the days

Did a back,bi's and shoulders session before Xmas, was decent.

Can only do 3 days training this week due to gym shutting New years day so

will do push legs pull, see how I get on with it as I'm considering changing to this

or going to an 8 day week, day off after every workout.

I was well up for it today, good to get back

Flat Bench

W/up

105x4

125x3

135x2

140x1

120x8

120x6

105x7

Incl DB Press

35x10

35x9

35x8

Cable X Overs

30x11

30x10

30x9 20x6 Dropset

Machine Shoulder Press (never use this normally)

30x13

40x12

50x8 Felt uncomfortable tbh

Lateral Raise

15x14

15x13

15x10

V bar pushdowns

65x18

75x12

85x7 65x6 Dropset

Machine Crunch

75x13

75x11

75x10


----------



## TH0R (Aug 15, 2007)

Legs today, I strained my hamstring again today, started on squats a little, perservered

but it was really sh1t on the SLDL, nothing special but getting to be a pain.

I suffered with my hamstrings all through my footballing days:cursing:

Squats

Warm up

145x4

165x3

175x3

145x8

145x5

Leg Press

160x10

160x10

160x9

Leg Extensions

50x10

55x9

60x7

Leg Curl

91x9

91x9

91x8

SLDL

90x10

90x3 stopped

Sat Calf Raise

60x18

60x14

60x11

Did 10 mins of cardio:lol: I was meant to do 20 mins but was fooked


----------



## winger (Jul 26, 2003)

I hope your hamstring heals up fast Tel.

Nice cardio workout too. Lol


----------



## Rob68 (Sep 16, 2008)

Sorry to hear your hamstrings ruined your football career terryonaldo.... :whistling: 

10 mins cardio walking to the car dont count either....:laugh:

your lifts are going up all the time,does that mean your setting PB`s every session now or have you previously lifted more? :cool2:


----------



## TH0R (Aug 15, 2007)

winger said:


> I hope your hamstring heals up fast Tel.
> 
> Nice cardio workout too. Lol


Cheers Winger, we'll see how they fair

Hope you and family had good Xmas mate:thumbup1:


----------



## TH0R (Aug 15, 2007)

RJ68 said:


> Sorry to hear your hamstrings ruined your football career terryonaldo.... :whistling:
> 
> 10 mins cardio walking to the car dont count either....:laugh:
> 
> your lifts are going up all the time,does that mean your setting PB`s every session now or have you previously lifted more? :cool2:


Terryonaldo:lol: :lol:

Was more of a Bryan Robson tbh, up and down but no finesse:whistling:

I actually ran to the car, I forgot about this and will edit later

Have lifted more, not much more and only for singles. Could have had possibly

190 today but for tight hamstring, I was pretty scared it was gonna pop.

Not making as much progress on lifts as expected tbh, had 5 weeks now,

still happy but not ecstatic:cool:

Trying to extend for another 5 weeks but everything shuts for Xmas:rolleyes:

I'm sure many PB's will come in the next few weeks regardless, touch wood:beer:

ps, thanks for dropping by, I've moved the tumbleweed for now

New diet starts Monday:thumb:


----------



## Rob68 (Sep 16, 2008)

tel3563 said:


> Terryonaldo:lol: :lol:
> 
> Was more of a Bryan Robson tbh, up and down but no finesse:whistling:
> 
> ...


*big change in diet or more refining it?.....*

*all the best with it all hope it goes well for ya:thumbup1:*


----------



## TH0R (Aug 15, 2007)

RJ68 said:


> *big change in diet or more refining it?.....*
> 
> *all the best with it all hope it goes well for ya:thumbup1:*


Cleaning it up, cutting carbs, upping protein and starting proper cardio. Thinking

about going back to my old boxing club, surely they'll let me back in now. Its

been 6 years


----------



## Rob68 (Sep 16, 2008)

tel3563 said:


> Cleaning it up, cutting carbs, upping protein and starting proper cardio. Thinking
> 
> about going back to my old boxing club, surely they'll let me back in now. Its
> 
> been 6 years


*telbalboa...................* :lol:


----------



## TH0R (Aug 15, 2007)

RJ68 said:


> *telbalboa...................* :lol:


 :cursing: :cursing:

I meant to ask if you fancied coming down for a sparring session:whistling:


----------



## Rob68 (Sep 16, 2008)

tel3563 said:


> :cursing: :cursing:
> 
> I meant to ask if you fancied coming down for a sparring session:whistling:


You just want your own back for all the p1ss taking....bo11ox i know your game:laugh::laugh:....

i reckon wingman could do the 'ali shuffle' though:thumb:


----------



## TH0R (Aug 15, 2007)

RJ68 said:


> You just want your own back for all the p1ss taking....bo11ox i know your game:laugh::laugh:....
> 
> i reckon wingman could do the *'ali shuffle' *though:thumb:


More like the Strawberry truffle:lol: :lol:

Just back from gym, did back and bis, gave deads a miss as hamstring still playing

up, in fact it made BOR's pretty hard

Wide grip chins

7

5

5

Conventional Bent Over Row

85x12

95x10

105x8

HS Pull down

180x10

180x7

160x9

EZ Wide Grip Curl

50x12

50x11

EZ Narrow Grip Curl

50x8

50x7

Straight bar Cable Curl

60x10

60x9

Cable Shrugs

100x24

100x24

100x16

Nice workout, last one of 2009, roll on Saturday:thumbup1:


----------



## winger (Jul 26, 2003)

tel3563 said:


> More like the Strawberry truffle:lol: :lol:


Don't forget I read your journal son! :whistling:


----------



## Rob68 (Sep 16, 2008)

Just popping my head in to check on the pensioners over this festive time:whistling:

best wishes tel and wingman............  ......................... :thumb: :thumb :

rob


----------



## Jem (Mar 5, 2009)

Happy New Year boys xxx


----------



## leafman (Feb 8, 2009)

Nice back and bis work out tel, happy new year buddy hope u have a good un :thumbup1:


----------



## Guest (Jan 1, 2010)

Great back workout and really nice progress leading into 2010. Nice work Tel. Happy New Year!!!


----------



## TH0R (Aug 15, 2007)

Thanks people, belated happy New Years to you all

Winger, I never had you down as the sensitive type 

Had a great NYE, got home a 5am and had drunk myself sober:thumbup1:

No training as gym was shut, and Mrs birthday yesterday so more celebrations:blink:

was going today but just found out gym shuts early so its either train or miss

the big match, so no training today.

Looking for a bit of a change, was convinced I was going to take more rest

between workouts but now having a rethink, may do 1 heavy 1 light push/pull

2 times per week


----------



## winger (Jul 26, 2003)

tel3563 said:


> Winger, I never had you down as the sensitive type


Sometimes, especially after orgasm it gets more sensitive. :innocent:


----------



## big (Sep 14, 2004)

tel3563 said:


> was going today but just found out gym shuts early so its either train or miss
> 
> the big match, so no training today.


A choice between watching men in shorts or oiling up and grunting?

This is officially the fruitiest thread in the world :lol:


----------



## Rob68 (Sep 16, 2008)

winger said:


> Sometimes, especially after orgasm it gets more sensitive. :innocent:


You been w4nking again wingman?... :whistling: ................. 

nice one on your dirty leeds tel...... :thumb: :thumb :


----------



## TH0R (Aug 15, 2007)

RJ68 said:


> You been w4nking again wingman?... :whistling: .................
> 
> nice one on your dirty leeds tel...... :thumb: :thumb :


Twas brilliant, still in shock, might go out tonight:whistling:

My sons mate had £5 on beckford first goal and 1-0, 115-1, jammy cvnt


----------



## Rob68 (Sep 16, 2008)

You decided wether your doing a show or not?...... :cool2:


----------



## TH0R (Aug 15, 2007)

RJ68 said:


> You decided wether your doing a show or not?...... :cool2:


Its still planned, just need to see which one, can't see me travelling 200 miles

for the North London one though, although I haven't discounted it yet.

More concentrating on starting work soon, then maybe have time to give

thought to which one:thumbup1:


----------



## Rob68 (Sep 16, 2008)

tel3563 said:


> Its still planned, just need to see which one, can't see me travelling 200 miles
> 
> for the North London one though, although I haven't discounted it yet.
> 
> ...


arrrrrrggggghhhhhhh....sorry trying to calm down from the fckwits on here.... :cursing: ...... :lol: :lol: :lol: .......better now...:laugh::laugh:

Hope all works out on work front:thumbup1:

surely theres a show up north closer to home that would be more convenient.... :cool2:


----------



## TH0R (Aug 15, 2007)

Would of been a laugh the one down South, but as expected a few have disappeared so

I'd be on my fecking own with all the Chavvy southern types 

Had workout nice and early today, have decided to keep things as they are as long as I'm

progressing, even be it slowly

Monday weigh in 15stone 13lbs, Mrs said I was deffo leaner than before Xmas,

I agree but not happy with the muscle mass I've put on, not enough imo, don't

know what I'm doing wrong but considering blast I'm on its sh1t

Chest & Biceps, Abs, Cardio

Flat Bench

Warm up

125x3

135x3

145x2

150x0.5 although the spot I had was fecking clueless, was pushing down on the bar, fckwit:cursing:

120x7

120x5

Incline DB Press

35x12

37.5x9

37.5x8

Weighted Dips

12.5x9

12.5x5 felt very awkward

12.5x5 Used a DB weight with belt, wasn't as comfy as I used to be on these,

couldn't lean over as much.

Cable Cross Over, very slow and tense at bottom, like a most muscular pose

30x14

30x11

30x11 20x11 Dropset

Wide grip EZ Curl

50x14

55x9

Narrow Grip EZ curl

50x8

50x8

Straight bar Cable Curl

60x10

60x10

Cradle Crunch

50

35

32

Then did 20 mins steady cardio on treadmill, was going to do HIIT but the

cross training machines are broken atm, I get shin splints running on treadmill:cursing:

was a long one with the cardio in, main workout took 1 hour so not too bad.

Not too many newbs in early in Morning so was OK


----------



## big (Sep 14, 2004)

You know it's a Monday as the BBing bum-boys do their chest+biceps workout 

Nice work though, princess. Strong for a BBer, even if you have quoted your weights in lbs 

Hardy har har xxxxxxxx


----------



## TH0R (Aug 15, 2007)

big said:


> You know it's a Monday as the BBing bum-boys do their chest+biceps workout
> 
> Nice work though, princess. Strong for a BBer, even if you have quoted your weights in lbs
> 
> Hardy har har xxxxxxxx


Of course, I had a shower afterwards as well

going to extend my stimuli for a little more I think, seems to be kicking in now

5 weeks down the line, Deca:confused1:

Need to get to 160 bench seen as JW does it with a fecking gimp arm:cursing:


----------



## TaintedSoul (May 16, 2007)

Hey Tel,

Training looking good. 15kg's till you hit that 160kg bench!! Not long till you there specially if you have a half decent spotter.

Though that looks like one helluva workout, far too much for me to get through. How long does that take you to do?


----------



## Rob68 (Sep 16, 2008)

TaintedSoul said:


> How long does that take you to do?


didnt you mention somewhere it depends on zimmerframe access tel? :tongue:

 .............


----------



## winger (Jul 26, 2003)

RJ68 said:


> didnt you mention somewhere it depends on zimmerframe access tel? :tongue:
> 
> .............


I had to look that sh1t up (zimmer frame access)and all I can say is ouch. :whistling:


----------



## TH0R (Aug 15, 2007)

TaintedSoul said:


> Hey Tel,
> 
> Training looking good. 15kg's till you hit that 160kg bench!! Not long till you there specially if you have a half decent spotter.
> 
> Though that looks like one helluva workout, far too much for me to get through. How long does that take you to do?


*
Hi TS, hope you had a good holiday season, actual chest, bi's and abs took*

*
55-60 mins, bit long but after benching I fly round tbh, minute max between*

*
sets.*

*
Sure I've got 150 there, should of got it yesterday really but the lad*

*
who was spotting the 145's disappeared and I had to get a moron, knew*

*
I was in trouble when he stood 6ft back and wasn't going to give me a lift in:confused1:*

*
* *Don't think he was used to 150 press and was nervous* 



RJ68 said:


> didnt you mention somewhere it depends on zimmerframe access tel? :tongue:
> 
> .............


*This envy is getting a bit bad now Rob.* *You need to man up and get stuck*

*
in yourself* 



winger said:


> I had to look that sh1t up (zimmer frame access)and all I can say is ouch. :whistling:


*
You don't have Zimmers in USA??*


----------



## TaintedSoul (May 16, 2007)

tel3563 said:


> *
> Hi TS, hope you had a good holiday season, actual chest, bi's and abs took*
> 
> *
> ...


Same to you mate. Hope your hoiday season was a good one.

50 to 60 mins. Oh ok, I doubt I would get through all that in an hour. You showing me up old timer!!

Spotters are a hit and miss at times. When I was about 21 or 22 my training partner didnt want to spot my 156kg bench and by the time I foudn someone i cooled down loads and wasnt able to get the reps out like I wantd too.... Painful. I wanted to beat him with the plates afterwards!!

Do you train on your own all the time?


----------



## big (Sep 14, 2004)

tel3563 said:


> *
> Hi TS, hope you had a good holiday season, actual chest, bi's and abs took*
> 
> *
> ...


Pretend to be a real man and bench in the power rack mate.

And lift it in yourself you lazy mofo.... if you did a BBing comp, you wouldn't expect somebody else to carry you up to the stage ffs :lol:


----------



## TH0R (Aug 15, 2007)

TaintedSoul said:


> Same to you mate. Hope your hoiday season was a good one.
> 
> 50 to 60 mins. Oh ok, I doubt I would get through all that in an hour. You showing me up old timer!!
> 
> ...


Unfortunately I do, most of the time there's someone decent to spot you, just

I've been going early and its a bit lean on bigger lads.

Big has offered to train with me but I don't like the idea of him bumming me

in the shower afterwards, I'm a giver not a taker:whistling:


----------



## TH0R (Aug 15, 2007)

big said:


> Pretend to be a real man and bench in the power rack mate.
> 
> And lift it in yourself you lazy mofo.... if you did a BBing comp, you wouldn't expect somebody else to carry you up to the stage ffs :lol:


Ahh sh1t, you kidding me, I thought I'd be carried around like the Pope:rolleyes:


----------



## jw007 (Apr 12, 2007)

IMO tel, your workout volume is far too much

4 exercises for pecs??????

3 exercises for biceps???

No wonder your not growing as much

Let me modify your chest and biceps workout

3 heavy working sets bench

2 heavy working dumbell press

2 heavy working barbell curl

2 working reaher dumbell curl

40mins tops

Home, [email protected] during extra time saved


----------



## TH0R (Aug 15, 2007)

Well took 3 hours to get to the gym this morning, amazing what a bit of snow can do

Trained Quads & Calves, 4arms

Squat

Warm up

145x4

165x3

175x3

180x0 Went to lift bar up and I felt a twinge in my left bicep, thought I better rep instead

145x8

145x6

Leg Extension FST7

45x10

45x10

45x8

40x8

35x10

35x9

35x9

Standing Calf Raise slow with pause at stretch, toes out

150x15

150x12

150x11

Seated Calf Raise, same pause, toes in

50x18

50x12

50x10

Rev Curl

25x15

35x9

25x12

Decent workout but wanted PB on squat, no spotter either


----------



## TH0R (Aug 15, 2007)

jw007 said:


> IMO tel, your workout volume is far too much
> 
> 4 exercises for pecs?????? I know, its just hard not to, from next week as
> 
> ...


Yes I know your correct, its just damned hard doing it. I'm gonna cut back for

4 weeks and see what happens.

Cheers J xx


----------



## T.F. (Aug 28, 2008)

Nice workout mate, good lifts, as always


----------



## TaintedSoul (May 16, 2007)

jw007 said:


> IMO tel, your workout volume is far too much
> 
> 4 exercises for pecs??????
> 
> ...


I would have to agree with the green one. my workouts consists of 2 maybe 3 exercises for chest. I'll do 8 sets for press this can be a combination of DB's and then moving to flat or just working flat/decline bench up till max weight and then press that for 2 sets.

Followed by DB or cable flys.... job done, been sore every week doing it this way and chest starting look look bigger and fuller. Hoping to see good results end of Feb.

And then finish with one exercise for triceps. Though sometimes sneak in another lighter one to pump the sh!t out of the muscle.


----------



## TH0R (Aug 15, 2007)

TaintedSoul said:


> I would have to agree with the green one. my workouts consists of 2 maybe 3 exercises for chest. I'll do 8 sets for press this can be a combination of DB's and then moving to flat or just working flat/decline bench up till max weight and then press that for 2 sets.
> 
> Followed by DB or cable flys.... job done, been sore every week doing it this way and chest starting look look bigger and fuller. Hoping to see good results end of Feb.
> 
> And then finish with one exercise for triceps. Though sometimes sneak in another lighter one to pump the sh!t out of the muscle.


What was your volume like before this routine?

How quickly did you notice a difference in fullness of muscle, I remember you

saying you suffered with chest as I do, any significant improvement??

I've been considering a push pull routine, one light, one heavy with quads

incorporated into push day and hams into pull day, calves whenever.

Mostly compounds except light days when a few iso's thrown in.

Body parts don't take the pounding like they do on my present split, but they

get caught 2 times per week, all be it a bit lighter second time round.

Might help the ageing joints etc

Any thoughts?


----------



## winger (Jul 26, 2003)

tel3563 said:


> Any thoughts?


What exactly is your routine?


----------



## TH0R (Aug 15, 2007)

winger said:


> What exactly is your routine?


Well now its a 4 day split

Day 1 Chest/Bi's

Day 2 Quads/Calves/4arm

Day 3 Off

Day 4 Shoulders/Tri's

Day 5 Off

Day 6 Back/Hams

Day 7 Off

To be fair I don't dilly dally about and I'm normally training abs withing 45-50 mins

I only take my time between sets on the first big compound lift of routine.

I know it doesn't mean nothing but Doms on this is pretty harsh, can't function

properley for a couple of days after legs, especially if I throw Leg press in as

well.

This is what I'm thinking of doing, put it out there on the forum, amongst others

Martin Brown liked it, agreeing it could be less pressure on joints etc.

Day 1 Heavy Pull Weight approx 85% 1RM 60 seconds between sets

Deads 8 sets of 3

DB Curls 8x3

Weighted Pull up 8x3

SLDL 8x3

Weighted Hanging Leg Raise 3 sets

Day 2 Light Push 45 seconds between sets

Leg Press 2x12

Lunges 2x12

DB Flat Press 2x12

DB Flye 2x12

Triceps Extension 2x12

DB Lateral Raise 2x12

BB Overhead Shrugs 2x12

Day 3 Off

Day 4 Light Pull 45 seconds between sets

Romanian Dead Lifts 2 x 12

Reverse-Grip EZ Curls 2 x 12

Barbell or Dumbbell Rows 2 x 12

Leg Curls 2 x 12

Unilateral DB Shrugs, one side at a time 2 x 12

Rear Delt Flyes 2 x 12

Cable rope Crunches 3 sets

Day 5 Off or Heavy push

Day 6 Heavy Push 60 seconds between reps

Squats 8x3

Flat Bench 8x3

Standing Military Press 8x3

Weighted Dips 8x3

Leg Extensions 3 sets of 10

Day 7 Off

or you could just do one on one off which I suspect I would, probably do both

heavy days first if this was the case.

You could have another mid phase, 3 sets of 8 or 4 sets of 6 in there.

Apparently 24 is the magic number of reps to do, hence 8x3, 2x12, 3x8 or 4x6

A bit like the number 7 in China

Looks complicated but I've never done anything like this in the past, always

going mainly heavy(for me) with a few high rep weeks here and there.

Any opinions??


----------



## winger (Jul 26, 2003)

Were you making strength gains on your old routine?

If so I wouldn't change a thing, if not I would change stuff up.

The above workout looks like a lot of work but hey, you will never know unless you give it a shot.


----------



## TH0R (Aug 15, 2007)

winger said:


> Were you making strength gains on your old routine?
> 
> If so I wouldn't change a thing, if not I would change stuff up.
> 
> The above workout looks like a lot of work but hey, you will never know unless you give it a shot.


Making strength gains but it would be hard not too atm:whistling:

Gonna follow J's advice for a few weeks, see how it pans out

I know that push/pull looks a lot of work but your kind of deloading as well

with the 2 sets of 12 workout.

May wait till cruising to give it a shot.

Thanks anyway Winger:thumbup1:


----------



## Guest (Jan 5, 2010)

I agree with Winger mate....If you are gaining strength and muscle I would stick to your current routine. Personally I think your split looks good to me. It is very similar to mine. The only difference is that I train tri's with chest and back with Bi's....shoulders with traps and legs/calves.


----------



## TaintedSoul (May 16, 2007)

tel3563 said:


> *What was your volume like before this routine? *
> 
> How quickly did you notice a difference in fullness of muscle, I remember you
> 
> ...


*Old routine was as follows*

Chest day :

Flat bench press :

4 sets + 1 warm up set

Decline or Incline (alternated every 2nd week)

4 sets

DB flys

4 sets

Cable flys

4 sets

Triceps :

DB overhead - 4 sets

or skull crushers - 4 sets (cant do them anymore! :cursing: )

Cable push down supersetted with reverse cable extensions - 4 sets.

*Todays routine -*

Warm up - rotator cuff exercises

Decline bench

1 warm up set then 6 sets

80kg - 15 reps

100kg - 12 reps

140kg - 10 reps

160kg - 6 reps ( 3 1/2 on my own)

160kg - 5 reps ( 3 on my own)

100kg - 12 reps

Flat DB flys

3 sets

20kg - 10 reps

25kg - 10 reps

30kg - 8 reps

Was fuct now, had an awesome pump. Also seems like my xmas partying for 2 weeks has knocked my max weight on bench but I'll get it back up to 180kg! :confused1:

Triceps :

Cable pushdown :

5 sets

5th set was a half of the stack and sort of pause/push till arms couldnt move. Basically pump as much blood in them.

Then I finished off on one last chest exercise. A sort of cable fly bring arm across top of stomach and as far across chest as possible.

4 sets, last one was a drop set.

I left chest fuct, triceps fuct and felt the job was done. before I used to train way past failure and leave extremelly fuct after every training day. Would be tired at work, battle to focus and I think I was just overtraining. Also did too many drop sets regulary whereas now I might do a drop set once maybe twice a week but not every week for the same exercise.

I think another thing that helps is I dont stick to a set routine all the time. Switch flat with decline or starting on DB's and then moving to bench to carry on same exercise is mixing things up tremendously and having an affect plus gym is a little more interesting..... I get bored easily.

I'll update the site with pics end of the month of pre October and now.


----------



## TH0R (Aug 15, 2007)

TaintedSoul said:


> *Old routine was as follows*
> 
> Chest day :
> 
> ...


Hmm, seems like you trained as I do now,tbf I only did 2 sets more than you

on chest yesterday, and one set more on bi's (as you train tri's)

I hate DB flyes, feels like my bi's are gonna tear when I'm on anything over 30:confused1:

Have you noticed a decent degree of growth or a sudden spurt since your

changes?

Thanks for that TS

Still nice benching there stud:thumbup1:


----------



## TaintedSoul (May 16, 2007)

tel3563 said:


> Hmm, seems like you trained as I do now,tbf I only did 2 sets more than you
> 
> on chest yesterday, and one set more on bi's (as you train tri's)
> 
> ...


Yes mate, my strength is going up and my chest is definately getting bigger.

We have had days when we go in and only manage two exercises and cant do anymore, hell even our tri's are completely wasted and just barely get through a tricep exercise afterwards. (might need to switch tri's and bi's around if they dont anymore over the next month )

I dont like training a body part twice a week either I enjoy the 7 days rest for that muscle group. Hence my shoulder workout is spaced 2 days apart from it to give front delt a break before hitting shoulders and then they get 3 days break before hitting chest.

I'm sure Supercell and a few others hit a body part every 9 days??? Could be wrong.

In fact if it was for my dam forearm pains and tendonitis I'd be doing a helluva alot better in the benching and arm curling front. But it healing now and things should pick up this month.


----------



## winger (Jul 26, 2003)

tel3563 said:


> I hate DB flyes, feels like my bi's are gonna tear when I'm on anything over 30:confused1:


I have seen more upper bicep tears from DB fly's for chest than almost any other exercise.


TaintedSoul said:


> I'm sure Supercell and a few others hit a body part every 9 days???


I think they do a routine similar to this. Nine Pack wrote this up for me and I have been following this routine for a while.

If you think it is too long between body parts you can do dips and close grip for triceps and hit some chest in the process.

I also like to use an ab wheel on leg day which also hits some lats and a wee bit of chest, but I think you guys get the idea.

Tels new routine is very similar to this one.

Day 1) delts & tri's

Day 2) rest

Day 3) quads & calves

Day 4) rest

Day 5) chest & bi's

Day 6) rest

Day 7) back & Hams

Day 8) rest

Day 9) Delts again, & so on. remember though, rest an extra day

wherever needed if joints still feeling fatigued. An extra days rest is

always preferable to cramming a workout in just because you feel you

have to. Come back the next day more refreshed & more eager to attack

the weights.


----------



## TaintedSoul (May 16, 2007)

^^ yeah that sounds about right.

I've been wanting to train like this for awhile but gym partner doesnt seem to think it's a great idea. I think the extra rest means we could push a bit harder in the gym and have longer to recover.


----------



## TH0R (Aug 15, 2007)

Yes, gonna give that a go for a few weeks winger, 1 on 1 off, I'm not far off that now but

I bet the extra days rest will pay dividends, hopefully

As far as cutting volume, Shoulders & Tris tomorrow

Mil Press- warm up CNS to 1 RM (test strength really:lol then 3 sets of 6-10

Lateral raise Single arm DB- 2 sets of 8, last set with dropset as well

Will catch rear delts with some BOR's on back day

Lying Tri Extension ez bar or CGBP- 3 sets 6-10

Straight bar cable push down- 2 sets of 10-12

Some abs and cardio

Hows that look?? Enough, too much??

xx


----------



## TH0R (Aug 15, 2007)

winger said:


> I have seen more upper bicep tears from DB fly's for chest than almost any other exercise.


Glad you've said this, I've always hated flyes for this reason, didn't really realise

there was any danger of tear though, thought it was just stretching it:lol:

Think I may try and keep my arms too straight, but if I bend them it feels more

like a pressing movement

Nice one Winger:thumbup1:


----------



## Guest (Jan 7, 2010)

tel3563 said:


> Glad you've said this, I've always hated flyes for this reason, didn't really realise
> 
> there was any danger of tear though, thought it was just stretching it:lol:
> 
> ...


Have you tried lying cable flies? I used to do heavy dumbell flies and felt some twinges. My mate (who's chest is thick as fook) suggested to use cables for flies(lying on a bench). I like it so much better and feel a much better contraction. I also think it is great because of the constant tension. I have noticed some great results since switching to lying cable flies. No problems with pain either....Just a suggestion


----------



## TH0R (Aug 15, 2007)

ZEUS said:


> Have you tried lying cable flies? I used to do heavy dumbell flies and felt some twinges. My mate (who's chest is thick as fook) suggested to use cables for flies(lying on a bench). I like it so much better and feel a much better contraction. I also think it is great because of the constant tension. I have noticed some great results since switching to lying cable flies. No problems with pain either....Just a suggestion


Yes I've done cable flyes, both flat and incline, do like them better than DB's

but still feel in biceps, with cutting down on sets I'm not sure i'll fit them in,

could do heavy DB presses then incl cable fly with couple of sets of weighted dips??

Thanks Bri:thumbup1:


----------



## TH0R (Aug 15, 2007)

First day on cutting down sets went well, PB on military press:thumb: plus my

shoulders were fvcking killing, not sure if its a joint thing but man they were hurting.

Got side tracked with yakking after getting spotted for cgbp, couldn't get used to

how lad spotted but told him afterwards and he says next time he'll step away from

bar He's a good lad and I'm grateful he's around, so didn't like critiscising his method

Got some decent weight on it mindst, he said it was all mine but it put me off

with his hands under the bar for every rep, anyways should be all good next time.

Have asked gym guy to put the feelers out for a TP for me, only thing is everyone

has different ideas on training so fitting in with someone else's ideas is never gonna

happen, its my way or the highway:laugh:so it will be hard to find somebody:rolleyes:

Anyways, workout was shoulders, traps, triceps, abs, I know a few exercises

but was all done in 45 mins, then on to 20 mins of cardio.

Military Press

Warm up

75x3

85x2

90x1:thumbup1:

75x10 was very pleased with this

75x6

75x5 I considered leaving it at that for shoulders but couldn't:whistling:

Lateral Raise Single handed

20x10

20x10 12.5x10 Dropset Shoulders were pooped:thumbup1:

Smiths Machine Shrugs

95x24

105x20 Just 2 sets

CGBP

115x6

105x7

V Bar Cable Push Down

75x18 Incredible burn

85x10

Crunch Machine

75x20

75x13

75x11

This workout seemed so much more intense, the military presses were great

although I was making a few grunting noises along the way, which isn't like me

really, hey ho

Did 10 mins on treadmill then 10 mins on x trainer semi doing HIIT but not to my

previous standard, ie was probably only half pace HIIT

All in all, a great workout:thumb:


----------



## T.F. (Aug 28, 2008)

Yeah i've found myself letting out the odd grunt myself lately, though nothing of the seismic proportions you hear from some of the lads in the gym. One of them that trains in my place is totally ridiculous, you can see everyone laughing away at him, a grunt of exertion is one thing, but f*ckin roaring the house down is definitely another!


----------



## TH0R (Aug 15, 2007)

T.F. said:


> Yeah i've found myself letting out the odd grunt myself lately, though nothing of the seismic proportions you hear from some of the lads in the gym. One of them that trains in my place is totally ridiculous, you can see everyone laughing away at him, a grunt of exertion is one thing, but f*ckin roaring the house down is definitely another!


Same at our gym, I find it very hard to concentrate when somebody is making

some very loud noises, just don't see why, ok we need to let out aggression but

I think half the time its sort of "look at me and my big weights" grunting


----------



## rodrigo (Jun 29, 2009)

sometimes lads you just have to let the beast out LOL


----------



## TH0R (Aug 15, 2007)

rodrigo said:


> sometimes lads you just have to let the beast out LOL


I save that for the bedroom Rod


----------



## winger (Jul 26, 2003)

tel3563 said:


> I save that for the bedroom Rod


All two minutes worth.


----------



## TH0R (Aug 15, 2007)

winger said:


> All two minutes worth.


I wish:whistling:


----------



## TH0R (Aug 15, 2007)

Back, hams, abs today. Deads were a p1ss off as usual, back is getting worse with them.

Think I'll bin them for a while, not happy about it but its getting into my head too much.

Deads

145x5

165x3

175x3

185x1

195xfail

165x7

165x5

Front Pull Ups

6

5

5

HS seated Row, 1 arm at a time

40x12

45x8

35x12

SLDL

80x12

80x9

80x9 Back was hurting a lot now

Leg curl, couldn't sit on seat long enough to do anything

Hanging Leg raise (helped back as well)

12.5x15

12.5x14

12.5x11

Cardio

13 mins three quater pace HIIT, had quite a sweat on

Workout took too long, will take away deads but add 3 sets BOR, lose the 1 hand rows

and may add couple of set of high rep straight arm pull downs for the pump.


----------



## jw007 (Apr 12, 2007)

tel3563 said:


> Back, hams, abs today. Deads were a p1ss off as usual, back is getting worse with them.
> 
> Think I'll bin them for a while, not happy about it but its getting into my head too much.
> 
> ...


I would suggest its not required to do these on same day as DL, personally I would alternate Back workouts between having DL one week as primary exercise and next week doing SLDL


----------



## TH0R (Aug 15, 2007)

jw007 said:


> I would suggest its not required to do these on same day as DL, personally I would alternate Back workouts between having DL one week as primary exercise and next week doing SLDL


Good advice that, should of thought of it myself, thanks J

PS You never answered my question:whistling: :whistling:


----------



## jw007 (Apr 12, 2007)

tel3563 said:


> Good advice that, should of thought of it myself, thanks J
> 
> PS You never answered my question:whistling: :whistling:


I will mail big guy:thumbup1:


----------



## TH0R (Aug 15, 2007)

Nice one bigger guy


----------



## leafman (Feb 8, 2009)

I used to do sldls on same day as deadlifts, then stopped doing them together on same day just to be on safe side. I felt like i was really pushing lower back bit much. I just do sldls on leg day now.

Have u always been doing shrugs tel? I dont do shrugs, just wondering if im hitting them from any other excercises.

Nice workouts matey


----------



## TH0R (Aug 15, 2007)

Monday weigh in was 16stone dead, also definetly leaner than I've been since before Xmas.

Chest, Bi's, Abs, Cardio today

Flat Bench

Warm up

125x3

135x3

145x2

150xnearly had it 

120x8

120x5

DB Incline Bench

40x9

40x8

40x7

Cable Cross Over, slow with long squeeze at bottom of movement

35x11

35x10

35x9

Wide Grip EZ Curl

60x8

60x7

Nrw Grip EZ Curl

50x11

50x8

Preacher Curl single handed but on a machine

15x10

15x9

Cable Rope Crunches

100x21

100x16

100x12

Cardio

15 mins of approx 85% HIIT, was totally p1ssing out of every pore.

Getting there quickly with this

Good workout, more volume than I was originally going to do but I felt it was just right tbh.

Took just under 50 mins before I got on cross trainer


----------



## pastanchicken (Sep 29, 2008)

Nice workout, strong [email protected]! :thumbup1:


----------



## T.F. (Aug 28, 2008)

He is a strong old git, isn't he!


----------



## TH0R (Aug 15, 2007)

pastanchicken said:


> Nice workout, strong [email protected]! :thumbup1:


Cheers Bro, maybe one day I'll be happy with what I push, can't see it though:rolleyes:


----------



## pastanchicken (Sep 29, 2008)

I'd be over the moon if I was you mate


----------



## TH0R (Aug 15, 2007)

T.F. said:


> He is a strong old git, isn't he!


Thats Mr Old Git to you:cursing:



the 145's were with no spotter, last one was a little exciting:whistling:

The 150 I just stayed down for too long, should of had it, can't blame spot

this week as he was fine. I will deffo get 150 next week if it kills me, might

just pass on the spot, do or die sort of thing:laugh:


----------



## big (Sep 14, 2004)

Oh yes, it's monday again lol

I bet you would have got the 150 if you hadn't done the 145x2 first. Nice benching... for a BBer


----------



## Guest (Jan 11, 2010)

Tel...How old are you? You ever think of getting up onstage? Maybe the masters division?


----------



## skd (Dec 17, 2008)

good lifts mate, but if you want the 150 next week id cut out the 145,

id do 60/20 80/10 100/5 120/3 135/2 150/?


----------



## big (Sep 14, 2004)

ZEUS said:


> Tel...How old are you? You ever think of getting up onstage? Maybe the masters division?


I wouldn't say he's old, but his passport number is 00000000001 

He's got the physique, but it's literally the getting up that gramps would struggle with :whistling:


----------



## winger (Jul 26, 2003)

Yea Mr. Old Git says he does two sets of squats a day every day.

When he takes a dump he does a 2 second down (counts that as 1 set) and after the dump he does another 2 second up which counts as set 2.

The only reason he does a 2 seconds down and up is because, well he's old. :whistling:


----------



## TH0R (Aug 15, 2007)

big said:


> *Oh yes, it's monday again lol*
> 
> I bet you would have got the 150 if you hadn't done the 145x2 first. Nice benching... for a BBer


*Will be Tuesday next week now**Don't know why I did 2 reps on 145*

*
*

*
I'd already done this last week, its just 1st rep was so easy.*



ZEUS said:


> Tel...How old are you? You ever think of getting up onstage? Maybe the masters division?


*I'm 46 Bri, but I have the body of a 26 year old:whistling:and the head of a 56 year old:laugh:*

*
I've seen some of the masters, I'd be better off in the first timers mate.*

*
Still undecided about this year, have a couple of comps end of July/August so*

*
will see how I'm standing end of March and decide then mate. Just posted*

*
on your thread about you getting to 14 Stonemg:*

*
*



SkInHeAd said:


> good lifts mate, but if you want the 150 next week id cut out the 145,
> 
> id do 60/20 80/10 100/5 120/3 135/2 150/?


*I think this is good advice, will follow it next week, cheers mate:thumbup1:*


----------



## TH0R (Aug 15, 2007)

big said:


> I wouldn't say he's old, but his passport number is 00000000001
> 
> He's got the physique, but it's literally the getting up that gramps would struggle with :whistling:


*If only I did, the Mrs wouldn't complain so much:whistling: Her nickname for *

*
me is Bionic:thumbup1:*

*
*





winger said:


> Yea Mr. Old Git says he does two sets of squats a day every day.
> 
> When he takes a dump he does a 2 second down (counts that as 1 set) and after the dump he does another 2 second up which counts as set 2.
> 
> The only reason he does a 2 seconds down and up is because, well he's old. :whistling:


*Try as I might I'll never catch you up *


----------



## stow (Jun 5, 2007)

Good read Tel, just about managing to catch up on it once a week


----------



## TH0R (Aug 15, 2007)

stow said:


> Good read Tel, just about managing to catch up on it once a week


Thanks for dropping in mate, hope your getting back on track:thumbup1:


----------



## Guest (Jan 12, 2010)

tel3563 said:


> *I'm 46 Bri, but I have the body of a 26 year old:whistling:and the head of a 56 year old:laugh:*
> 
> *I've seen some of the masters, I'd be better off in the first timers mate.*
> 
> ...


I think you should give it go at some point. :thumb: I would be rooting for you!!


----------



## TH0R (Aug 15, 2007)

ZEUS said:


> I think you should give it go at some point. :thumb: I would be rooting for you!!


It is in the plan mate:thumbup1:


----------



## winger (Jul 26, 2003)

99 pages! What is that, 2 pages for every year Tel's been born? :lol:


----------



## Guest (Jan 13, 2010)

winger said:


> 99 pages! What is that, 2 pages for every year Tel's been born? :lol:


I thought the pages represented the age that you like your birds Winger...99 :lol: :tongue: :rockon:


----------



## winger (Jul 26, 2003)

ZEUS said:


> I thought the pages represented the age that you like your birds Winger...99 :lol: :tongue: :rockon:


Fcuk yea, imagine a 99 year old experienced bird!. :thumb:

Pop the teeth out and she is all mine. That's an experienced bird that knows what she wants. :beer:


----------



## stow (Jun 5, 2007)

tel3563 said:


> Thanks for dropping in mate, hope your getting back on track:thumbup1:


Cheers bud.

Yep, not bad. Training hard at the mo, have to have that shoulder sesh sometime.


----------



## Rob68 (Sep 16, 2008)

winger said:


> Fcuk yea, imagine a 99 year old experienced bird!. :thumb:
> 
> Pop the teeth out and she is all mine. That's an experienced bird that knows what she wants. :beer:


You got false teeth wingman? :whistling: ...........


----------



## TH0R (Aug 15, 2007)

stow said:


> Cheers bud.
> 
> Yep, not bad. Training hard at the mo, have to have that shoulder sesh sometime.


Anytime mate:thumbup1:Would prefer legs


----------



## TH0R (Aug 15, 2007)

RJ68 said:


> You got false teeth wingman? :whistling: ...........


Back on track yet:confused1:


----------



## TH0R (Aug 15, 2007)

Quads and Hams today, decided to do calves with back

Hammered the quads:thumbup1:

Squat

Warm up first

145x5

165x3

175x2 wanted 185 but left it there, back was threatning to snap & no spotter

155x6

Leg Press

160x15

200x12

240x8

200x11

FST Leg Extensions

7 sets 30 seconds rest genuinely struggling to walk and back was fooking killing

FST Seated leg curl

7 sets 70x10

Was very tough but most enjoyable:thumb:


----------



## leafman (Feb 8, 2009)

tel3563 said:


> Quads and Hams today, decided to do calves with back
> 
> Hammered the quads:thumbup1:
> 
> ...


Back was threatning to snap :lol: Nicely put tel and nice leg workout :thumbup1:

Picking my smith machine up next friday,so will finally be able to get squating again proply  Very consistent workouts thats what i see when i visit you journal and you should get a couple of photos up, judgin by avy ur looking well. ohh and be prepared for tx in couple of weeks time


----------



## Bettyboo (Jun 8, 2009)

Good leg session!


----------



## Jem (Mar 5, 2009)

leafman said:


> Back was threatning to snap :lol: Nicely put tel and nice leg workout :thumbup1:
> 
> Picking my smith machine up next friday,so will finally be able to get squating again proply  Very consistent workouts thats what i see when i visit you journal and you should get a couple of photos up, judgin by avy ur looking well. ohh and *be prepared for tx in couple of weeks time*


you gonna declare undying love to tel at 2:38 as well K


----------



## leafman (Feb 8, 2009)

Jem said:


> you gonna declare undying love to tel at 2:38 as well K


awwww why u gotta add on the undying :lol: no i wanna lend his porn collection so i got somat better to do  And stop spamming his journal up :whistling:


----------



## TH0R (Aug 15, 2007)

leafman said:


> Back was threatning to snap :lol: Nicely put tel and nice leg workout :thumbup1:
> 
> Picking my smith machine up next friday,so will finally be able to get squating again proply  Very consistent workouts thats what i see when i visit you journal and you should get a couple of photos up, judgin by avy ur looking well. ohh and be prepared for tx in couple of weeks time


Consistency is the key mate, specially at my age:laugh:

will see what day is convenient mate, what you want to train apart from back

I reckon legs

Will this be third or fourth time lucky:lol:



Bettyboo said:


> Good leg session!


Hi Betty, nice to see a new face on my mega serious journal, have been viewing

yours but don't want to harp on about my thoughts on your sessions till

Paul has advised you, after all he's the champ maker:thumbup1:



Jem said:


> you gonna declare undying love to tel at 2:38 as well K


Ahh, come to see what a serious workout journal looks like eh

Get a new one up, its good to look back at now and again and hopefully once

you've been briefed by Paul you won't get all the opinions flying around, except

mine of course:whistling:

Cream cakes on a saturday, pancakes with golden syrup on a Sunday, cheesecake on Wednesdays

you get the picture:thumbup1:


----------



## TH0R (Aug 15, 2007)

Can't believe what one days extra rest feels like, I'm motivated beyond all belief, rested

between bp's

and putting on weight again, just hope its muscle.

Deffo the way forward one on one off, I'll change routines soon but I'll never train

2 days on trot again:thumbup1:


----------



## Jem (Mar 5, 2009)

leafman said:


> awwww why u gotta add on the undying :lol: no i wanna lend his porn collection so i got somat better to do  And stop spamming his journal up :whistling:


*Pmsl you mean it's not * :confused1: * I am gutted K .... I thought I was gonna get a chance to feed you up * :thumb:

Ahh, come to see what a serious workout journal looks like eh

Get a new one up, its good to look back at now and again and hopefully once

you've been briefed by Paul you won't get all the opinions flying around, except

mine of course:whistling:

Cream cakes on a saturday, pancakes with golden syrup on a Sunday, cheesecake on Wednesdays

you get the picture:thumbup1:


----------



## TH0R (Aug 15, 2007)

Jem said:


> *Pmsl you mean it's not * :confused1: * I am gutted K .... I thought I was gonna get a chance to fee**l** you up * :thumb:


 :whistling:


----------



## Jem (Mar 5, 2009)

tel3563 said:


> :whistling:


Don't encourage him ...besides he says I am like the cousin ...you want to, but you dont dare :laugh: I like how he thinks so stop trying to taint the lad :lol:


----------



## leafman (Feb 8, 2009)

Jem.... think tel has a point with the opinion thing even cutting that out cuts out some of the sh1te :whistling: :lol: bit of a laugth can still take place without it becoming boring and endless :whistling:

Tel..... well i need two week from starting me course and that starts sometime next week :lol: You can humiliate me but at least ill go out drugged up to death with test flowing strong :laugh: jk ish. As for day im good any day so ill tx closer to time and u can take it from there  Ohhh and this will be third time lucky :thumbup1: Things not too bad now, making most of what i got 

Oh and any body part except chest lol


----------



## Bettyboo (Jun 8, 2009)

ooh are they that bad???


----------



## TH0R (Aug 15, 2007)

leafman said:


> Jem.... think tel has a point with the opinion thing even cutting that out cuts out some of the sh1te :whistling: :lol: bit of a laugth can still take place without it becoming boring and endless :whistling:
> 
> Tel..... well i need two week from starting me course and that starts sometime next week :lol: You can humiliate me but at least ill go out drugged up to death with test flowing strong :laugh: jk ish. As for day im good any day so ill tx closer to time and u can take it from there  Ohhh and this will be third time lucky :thumbup1: Things not too bad now, making most of what i got
> 
> *Oh and any body part except chest lol*


Ok K, chest it is:thumbup1:, tell you what, you can spot me as I go for my pb of 160:thumbup1:


----------



## Rob68 (Sep 16, 2008)

Congratulations on reaching your 100th tel.... :thumb: ......pages that is.... :whistling:


----------



## leafman (Feb 8, 2009)

tel3563 said:


> Ok K, chest it is:thumbup1:, tell you what, you can spot me as I go for my pb of 160:thumbup1:


fuk off spot urself :lol: yea ok i suppose but only coz i have no choice and ur bigger than me, oh and older  ok chest it is :lol:


----------



## TH0R (Aug 15, 2007)

leafman said:


> fuk off spot urself :lol: yea ok i suppose but only coz i have no choice and ur bigger than me, oh and older  ok chest it is :lol:


Don't forget wiser

Also I'll get one of the women to spot you with yer big 75kg lifts:whistling:

Shoulders, Tri's, abs & Cardio this morning, came away with forearm hurting again:confused1:

Military Press

Warm up

65x5

75x3

90x2

95x Fail, not even close

70x10

70x8

70x6 Pleased with these sets:thumbup1:

Single arm Lateral Raise

22.5x9

22.5x9 12.5x10 10x5 Dropsets

Smiths Shrugs

105x22

105x18

CGBP

105x6

105x6 Very narrow grip so not as much weight as last week, hit tri's better though

No spotter which makes it very awkward as well

V Bar Cable Push Downs

90x12

90x9 70x5 Drop

Cable Rope Crunch

100x20

100x18

100x12

Cardio

13 mins HIIT

Almost 100% all out, totally knackered on last one, couldn't of done another minute:thumbup1:

Something I haven't mentioned is I've actually changed diet and cut some

carbs out, but have added protein and fats so I'm actually eating more cals.

I've done this to increase my muscle gains and still try and increase leaness slowly

Can't say yet whether its working yet but should know in next 2 weeks.


----------



## tonyc74 (Sep 2, 2009)

tel3563 said:


> Something I haven't mentioned is I've actually changed diet and cut some
> 
> carbs out, but have added protein and fats so I'm actually eating more cals.
> 
> ...


Interested to see if this works Tel need to shift some flab around the gut myself...unsure whether to do low carb, timed carb, Keto..jesus are there anymore!?


----------



## TH0R (Aug 15, 2007)

tonyc74 said:


> Interested to see if this works Tel need to shift some flab around the gut myself...unsure whether to do low carb, timed carb, Keto..jesus are there anymore!?


 :lol: Quite a few more:rolleyes:

Its not a full blown diet plan as such, just a little experiment that I will develope

upon if it works and when I need to drop shed loads for comp.

I ain't flabby, just cuddly


----------



## tonyc74 (Sep 2, 2009)

i was planning on a keto for just a few week's then go back in on low carbs especially in the evenings.

im probably about 6/7% of being ripped at the minute and thats to many %'s in my book!


----------



## TH0R (Aug 15, 2007)

TBH I'm happy with how I am atm, probably mid teens, see abs (in morning) and look

a muscular 16 stone

Like I said, just experimenting with diet, have started cardio to get fitter more than anything,

sick of blowing like a whale when I'm doing physical stuff :whistling:

Side note, I still think you should change up your routine, too many months

and the body just goes through the motions having learnt the easy way to cope

with the work outs.


----------



## tonyc74 (Sep 2, 2009)

Might move to this although its quite similar to what ive been doing but i can change the excersises around abit or move to a body part 4 day split..althogh ive read a fair bit of advice that says unless your bringing up bodyparts you shouldnt do it if you want to add serious mass..too much choice!

http://www.defrancostraining.com/articles/38-articles/60-westside-for-skinny-bastards-part1.html


----------



## winger (Jul 26, 2003)

tonyc74 said:


> i was planning on a keto for just a few week's then go back in on low carbs especially in the evenings.
> 
> im probably about 6/7% of being ripped at the minute and thats to many %'s in my book!


I think that's a great idea.


----------



## tonyc74 (Sep 2, 2009)

winger said:


> I think that's a great idea.


cheers might see abs for the first time in 35 years ~!


----------



## winger (Jul 26, 2003)

tonyc74 said:


> cheers might see abs for the first time in 35 years ~!


LOL, I wish I could say that. :lol:


----------



## TH0R (Aug 15, 2007)

Had a good weekend, bit too much to drink at pub last night buy hey, it was cheat day

Felt a bit sh1t this morning but got up at 7 for gym 

Back, Calves, Abs and Cardio, once I got to gym I was fine, right 4arm still playing up though

Didn't do any Deads, having a week off from them to try and get back better.

BOR conventional grip

Warm up

95x10

105x9

125x5

125x3

105x9

Wide grip Chins

7

5

5

Straight Arm Pull downs

85x13

85x9

85x7 70x5 50x5 Dropsets

Seated Calf Raise

60x20

60x16

Standing Calf Raise

150x12

150x10

Cradle Crunches

50

39

35

Cardio

13 mins all out HIIT


----------



## spiderpants (Nov 21, 2007)

hey pal, if your back plays up do u ever do lower back strenghtening exercises?

i used to have back pains when i trained or ran but a few years ago i started a few different exercises and its cleared it up


----------



## TH0R (Aug 15, 2007)

spiderpants said:


> hey pal, if your back plays up do u ever do lower back strenghtening exercises?
> 
> i used to have back pains when i trained or ran but a few years ago i started a few different exercises and its cleared it up


I've had a bad back for 20 years, had loads of physio and chiro and nothing

has ever worked, chiro works for a while but its not worth the money.

It has improved since I started squating and deadlifts again but just recently

I've been having trouble Deadlifting, not so much when I'm doing it but afterwards.

Nowadays its more of a dull pain and not so much trauma as I used to experience.

I'm a bricky as well so that doesn't help

I'll give anything a try except don't mention Hyperextensions, these are very

painful tbh, the problem lies with wear and tear unfortunately.

Any examples of the exercises you used would be great:thumbup1:


----------



## TH0R (Aug 15, 2007)

Right forearm not too bad, can't say I'm actually enjoying this extra day off, miss going to

the gym tbh.

Thought I'd check my diet, calories a bit less than I thought since I dropped some carbs

Macros look like this

Cals 3716 Protein 351 Carbs 206 Fats 169

That equates to a 48% Protein 28% Carbs 24% Fats

Not sure if thats good or bad for me putting more mass on, going to have an extra chicken

and rice anyways, just for a couple of weeks anyway.

I've worked out I'm 224lbs exactly, I reckon I need to lose approx 20-24lbs to step on stage

as I carry very little water which seems to keep my weight down. Thats if I was to prep now.

What I'm wondering is if I want to still try and put a lot of mass on, 8lb's+ lean, do I need to

up calories, more importantly carbs?

I don't want to put any extra flab on and do still want to keep doing my cardio (HIIT)

for the simple reason I want to improve my fitness as well.

I intend to cruise in a couple of weeks for around 8-10 weeks and then go on a Tren/Test

blast for 7 weeks. I'll cruise on 300mg pwk, or maybe 9 days.

Anyone any advice:confused1: :confused1:


----------



## Guest (Jan 18, 2010)

Question for you Tel...

I see your fats at 169. What sources of fat do you prefer to take in? I need to get mine a little higher and would be interested to see what you take in for fats?


----------



## TH0R (Aug 15, 2007)

ZEUS said:


> Question for you Tel...
> 
> I see your fats at 169. What sources of fat do you prefer to take in? I need to get mine a little higher and would be interested to see what you take in for fats?


Mainly EVOO, natural peanut butter, the chicken and my big weakness, any type

of nut:rolleyes:

I've not had many today actually so fats probably low for me:laugh:


----------



## Guest (Jan 18, 2010)

tel3563 said:


> Mainly EVOO, natural peanut butter, the chicken and my big weakness, any type
> 
> of nut:rolleyes:
> 
> I've not had many today actually so fats probably low for me:laugh:


Cool, thanks.... I do eat natty PB, but not enough. I have been using almonds alot and like them. I am only around 80g fat and want to get up around 120...


----------



## TH0R (Aug 15, 2007)

ZEUS said:


> Cool, thanks.... I do eat natty PB, but not enough. I have been using almonds alot and like them. I am only around 80g fat and want to get up around 120...


What are your thoughts on carbs and mass on cycle Bri??


----------



## Guest (Jan 18, 2010)

tel3563 said:


> What are your thoughts on carbs and mass on cycle Bri??


Personally I am VERY carb sensitive. I keep mine around 350grams while trying to add size... Anything above 400grams just doesn't work for me. I feel like a bloated piece of sh1te. I also get carb hangovers if I am extremely high. By this I mean that I actually feel lethargic and crappy the next day. I know some guys go way higher with the carbs, but for me it is not necessary. Some days I will only take in 300 grams.


----------



## TH0R (Aug 15, 2007)

As you can see I'm on 200, have same sensitivity issues as you, very bloated if too many.

I consciously dropped them last week from 300 and upped the fats to compensate. Do you

think this is a bit daft as I'm still trying to put as much muscle on as possible on this blast?

Plus doing the cardio to get a bit fitter, what are your thoughts Bri?


----------



## Guest (Jan 18, 2010)

tel3563 said:


> As you can see I'm on 200, have same sensitivity issues as you, very bloated if too many.
> 
> I consciously dropped them last week from 300 and upped the fats to compensate. Do you
> 
> ...


How did you feel at 300grams? How much do you weigh?

If you can handle a bit more, I would say up it a little. For me, I take in probably 50% of my daily carb intake before and after training. So thats anywhere from 150-175grams with the pre and post workout meal. Then I can just balance 30-40 grams with every other meal. I will say that I feel it is very important(for me personally) to have these high carb meals around training and I really feel the benefit during my training...and then filling my glyocgen levels afterwards...

So in ending.... I would say maybe a little increase if you can.

How many carbs are you ingesting pre and post workout?


----------



## TH0R (Aug 15, 2007)

ZEUS said:


> How did you feel at 300grams? How much do you weigh?
> 
> If you can handle a bit more, I would say up it a little. For me, I take in probably 50% of my daily carb intake before and after training. So thats anywhere from 150-175grams with the pre and post workout meal. Then I can just balance 30-40 grams with every other meal. I will say that I feel it is very important(for me personally) to have these high carb meals around training and I really feel the benefit during my training...and then filling my glyocgen levels afterwards...
> 
> ...


Actually Bri, I'm stupid No workout today which is why the carbs and cals

are down more than I thought, usually have 60g carb/25g Protein post but only have an apple

directly before, this is after having 4 wholemeal toasts with 5 eggs, so thats

a fair few carbs


----------



## Guest (Jan 18, 2010)

tel3563 said:


> Actually Bri, I'm stupid No workout today which is why the carbs and cals
> 
> are down more than I thought, usually have 60g carb/25g Protein post but only have an apple
> 
> ...


:laugh: So by this your saying your normally higher in carbs than 200, correct?

- 4 wholemeal toasts sounds good... How far in advance is that to your training?


----------



## TH0R (Aug 15, 2007)

The 4 toast and 5 eggs is about 1.5 hours before workout mate, then apple 10 mins before

training, post training I have a pro recover which is 25g protein 55g simple carb, then 1 hour

after training I have 200g Chicken, 50g Rice (used to be 100g) and 80g Brocolli

My total carbs on training days is 100g more than non training days, I know TT thinks you

feed workouts on rest days but I don't seem to suffer on this regime.


----------



## Guest (Jan 18, 2010)

tel3563 said:


> The 4 toast and 5 eggs is about 1.5 hours before workout mate, then apple 10 mins before
> 
> training, post training I have a pro recover which is 25g protein 55g simple carb, then 1 hour
> 
> ...


If it is working for you, I would say keep it the same. I try not to get into all the "you need x amount this" and "you need x amount that". Your body will tell you what you need. You have made good progress, so I say just keep plugging away and make small subtle tweeks as you go.... :thumbup1:


----------



## winger (Jul 26, 2003)

tel3563 said:


> My total carbs on training days is 100g more than non training days, I know TT thinks you
> 
> feed workouts on rest days but I don't seem to suffer on this regime.


Funny you say that because my guru guy says the same thing, higher carbs on non training days. I found that hard to wrap my head around it but that is now two guru's that have said it.

I wonder if it really matters? How about this, if your hungry eat clean...lol


----------



## big_jim_87 (Jul 9, 2009)

ZEUS said:


> If it is working for you, I would say keep it the same. I try not to get into all the "you need x amount this" and "you need x amount that". Your body will tell you what you need. You have made good progress, so I say just keep plugging away and make small subtle tweeks as you go.... :thumbup1:


yea mate your body will tell you what it needs or more like what it wants? it dnt wana gain lean size as it is harder to keep and look after then a skinny body so i would say force food down you all the time! you have to make your body grow so make it eat!


----------



## big_jim_87 (Jul 9, 2009)

winger said:


> Funny you say that because my guru guy says the same thing, higher carbs on non training days. I found that hard to wrap my head around it but that is now two guru's that have said it.
> 
> I wonder if it really matters? How about this, if your hungry eat clean...lol


ok well look at it like this when you diet low carb training is ****! but how do you feel the day after a cheat meal or two?

the body will run off what it has stored the day before. i just cram as much in as i can day by day! lol


----------



## winger (Jul 26, 2003)

Well I can't really relate to that, I can eat tons of protein but if I eat too many carbs I just feel bloated.

I actually have more energy from less carbs and feel way better.

Answer me that big man! :beer:


----------



## big_jim_87 (Jul 9, 2009)

winger said:


> Well I can't really relate to that, I can eat tons of protein but if I eat too many carbs I just feel bloated.
> 
> I actually have more energy from less carbs and feel way better.
> 
> Answer me that big man! :beer:


 what was the question? lol

could be the types of carbs youare eating?

maybe you just run better off of fat stores?

you could up the cals but in the way of good fats?

maybe its your body telling you that you are too old and that maybe darts is more your thing?

i dont realy havethis problem so i dnt realycare lol more carbs for me then mmmm.... rice sandwiches! lol

messin mate


----------



## winger (Jul 26, 2003)

big_jim_87 said:


> what was the question? lol
> 
> could be the types of carbs youare eating?
> 
> ...


Yea it might be the carb choices.

I do run better off of fats actually, maybe my body is now trained like that.

Up the fats? I eat 8 fish oils a day, so do you recomend I up it more? Fcuk off..lol

I am old and I might just take this old ass foot of mine and shove it up your young ass, problem solved.. :beer:

Tel, tell this young buck he is being disrespectful to us old farts! :whistling:


----------



## TH0R (Aug 15, 2007)

big_jim_87 said:


> what was the question? lol
> 
> could be the types of carbs youare eating?
> 
> ...


 :lol: :lol: :lol:

I feel good when I don't have too many carbs, I want to put on the muscle

but don't want the flab that comes with too many carbs, hence I upped the

fats

Thing is I dont think the HIIT cardio is helping with gains, I'm deffo fitter and

leaner but losing a little muscle, and thats only 2 weeks worth.

Thing is strength still going up:confused1: :confused1:

This fecking game sucks sometimes, upping the carbs protein and fats now,

and keeping the HIIT, see what happens??

I do think age has a bearing, as in metabolism slows down


----------



## Rachie (Aug 5, 2009)

Any pics?!?!?


----------



## TH0R (Aug 15, 2007)

Don't know if this extra day off is annoying me or the shorter workouts, muscles don't seem

full (except when in gym) and in my head I'm shrinking, stepped on scales at 15-12 this

morning, 2lb loss on week, you can see bf has come down so I'm sort of happy??

Maybe the HIIT cardio is too harsh after a workout?? I'd do it on days off but its such

a trip to the gym from my gaff, I'm skint and I now have to think about diesel costs 

Did Chest, Bi's, Abs and cardio

Flat Bench

Warm up

125x3

135x1

150x1 PB:thumbup1:

152.5x Fail, but only just

120x8

120x7

120x5

Incline DB Bench

42.5x8

42.5x6

42.5x6

Cable X over FST concentrating on full cross over and hold for 2 secs,

7 sets 30 second intervals, very pumped:thumbup1:

Wide Grip EZ Curl

60x9

60x8

Narrow Grip EZ Curl

60x6

50x12

Seated Incline DB Alternate Curl

15x8

15x8

Hanging DB Leg Raise

12.5x15

12.5x13

12.5x10

Cardio

HIIT 13 mins, was flat out full 6 single minutes, totally knackered after:thumb:

Loved this workout specially with PB, but was a little long, 1hr 15 with cardio


----------



## TH0R (Aug 15, 2007)

Rachie said:


> Any pics?!?!?


 :lol: :lol: Pervert

Pics Coming Soon.........................


----------



## Rachie (Aug 5, 2009)

haha well you asked me for pics and i delivered......now is your turn. Put yours up and i will get some sneaky ones of DC55 to post up too!!


----------



## jw007 (Apr 12, 2007)

Nice PB Tel

Workout looks better...

I would suggest that a man of your "experience" would benefit a great deal from adding in a few ius of GH a few days a week

Failing that, I suggest you look into GHRP 6 which is the cheaper alternative

I will be using myself soon, BUt so far have had nothiong but good reports


----------



## TH0R (Aug 15, 2007)

GH Jw, If only mate, I'd love to give that stuff a go, pricey stuff, the mrs would have my

balls on a plate mate.

Been reading rammers journal and have noticed the ghrp 6 use, along with slin as well.

Will do some research mate.

Only a week till your treatment J, good luck with that:thumbup1:


----------



## TH0R (Aug 15, 2007)

Rachie said:


> haha well you asked me for pics and i delivered......now is your turn. Put yours up and i will get some sneaky ones of DC55 to post up too!!


Oh no, not a pose off

1) He's a lot younger than me

2) I'm sure he's on MTII and I'm whiter than one of those diamond white

washing machines.

3) My camera's playing up:whistling: :whistling: :lol:


----------



## leafman (Feb 8, 2009)

Nice benching tel :thumbup1: Sooooo we will do back when i come to train yea :lol:

Hope all is well big man and let us see some pics, and yea im a pervert :lol:


----------



## TH0R (Aug 15, 2007)

leafman said:


> Nice benching tel :thumbup1: Sooooo we will do back when i come to train yea :lol:
> 
> Hope all is well big man and let us see some pics, and yea im a pervert :lol:


Get yourself to the gym and you can take them:rolleyes:

Chest or Legs, you choose


----------



## jw007 (Apr 12, 2007)

tel3563 said:


> GH Jw, If only mate, I'd love to give that stuff a go, pricey stuff, the mrs would have my
> 
> balls on a plate mate.
> 
> ...


Look into it def mate.

Cheers, Not looking forward to it TBH, but such is life


----------



## rodrigo (Jun 29, 2009)

:thumb :nice pb on the bench bud fantastic:thumb: do you think you would get the increase if you had done it first mate , hope it progresses more for you, personally hit a plateau bench wise so started 5x5 and seen a small increase but its dam tough


----------



## TH0R (Aug 15, 2007)

rodrigo said:


> :thumb :nice pb on the bench bud fantastic:thumb: *do you think you would get the increase if you had done it first mate* , hope it progresses more for you, personally hit a plateau bench wise so started 5x5 and seen a small increase but its dam tough


Don't quite understand that Rod?? No way I'd go straight off for a PB, warming

up the CNS is as important as warming the muscles, before the 125x3 I'd already

done a few RC warm ups, then a few tri warm ups, then the bar x about 30,

65x12, finally 105x6

5x5 is so boring imo, I've always liked lifting as much as possible and then

repping out after that, hence the 120 sets afterwards.

In a couple of weeks I'll give bench a miss for 6 weeks, concentrate on DB's,

then try and jack it up again, has worked for the past year:thumbup1:

Not sure its great for hypertrophy but I prefer it this way


----------



## Rachie (Aug 5, 2009)

tel3563 said:


> Oh no, not a pose off
> 
> 1) He's a lot younger than me
> 
> ...


HAHAHa so you can ask for pics but when you get asked you chicken out!! :lol: wimp!!!

Dont worry about the whiteness....it can be forgiven! And DC is as white as a pint of milk at the min.......keep hinting but he doesnt quite get it!! :lol: :lol:

so....stop making up excuses and get the pics up!!!


----------



## big_jim_87 (Jul 9, 2009)

winger said:


> Yea it might be the carb choices.
> 
> I do run better off of fats actually, maybe my body is now trained like that.
> 
> ...


lol problem solved! lol


----------



## T.F. (Aug 28, 2008)

Nice work on the PB Tel :thumbup1:


----------



## big (Sep 14, 2004)

Sweet Jesus, chest+bis, and there I was thinking it's Tuesday today


----------



## TH0R (Aug 15, 2007)

big said:


> Sweet Jesus, chest+bis, and there I was thinking it's Tuesday today


 :lol: :lol:

Been waiting for that


----------



## TH0R (Aug 15, 2007)

Just gonna pop my diet up now and again, hoping for some comments, have upped carbs

again:rolleyes:

Meal 1: 5.5:laugh:scrambled eggs with 20g cheese, large, 4 granary toast, 1 coffee

Meal 2: Pre Workout, 40g Nuts, 1 green apple

Meal 3: Post Workout, CNP Pro recover

Meal 4: 130g Tuna, 70g Rice, 110g Brocolli, 15g chilli sauce

Meal 5: 50g Whey, 50g Oats, 40g peanut butter

Meal 6: 215g Chicken, 70g Rice, 15g sauce

Meal 7: 250g Quark, 80g Rasberries, 80g Nuts, 20g Honey

Meal 8: 215g Chicken, 8 sml Pickled Onions (for the Mrs:laugh

Rest day no pre or post workout but extra casein shake with peanut butter before bed.

Same as now except carbs were 200 non training days,

Macro's

Calories 4,302 Fats 192.3 Carbs 289.3 Protein 366.4

Too many fats??


----------



## TH0R (Aug 15, 2007)

Supposed to be Quads and Hams, cardio today, I noticed when doing squats I was getting

a feeling that the left hamstring was gonna pop, and seeing as I was going to equal my pb

it was a bit of a nervous time, actually beat it by doing one extra rep but got

a little assistance on it, almost there but just missed it.

Then on second repping out set, with 145 I couldn't actually squat with it:confused1: :confused1:

This has never happened to me before, anyways I finished quads off with fst

leg extensions, loaded the EZ bar up for SLDL's, fvck me, started to go down

and I swear I must of been a nano second from the fvcker popping.

Did 20 mins SR cardio and then stretched it out a little, don't really get it:confused1:

Squats

Warm up

145x3

165x3

175x2

185x2 PB

155x6

145x2, this is when ham went really tight

Leg Extensions FST

7 sets 30 second intervals

very fecking painful towards then end:thumb:

As I couldn't do hams I thought I'd do a bit of 4 arms, guess what, 4 arm is

giving me some grief as well:rolleyes:

Cardio

20 mins steady rate.

I was happy with squat but I was p1ssed off with not training hams, I think

next week I'll overhaul the way I train quads, start with leg ext, move on to

leg press and finish with squats, see how that works out.


----------



## winger (Jul 26, 2003)

Your hams probably had enough work from squats anyway.


----------



## TH0R (Aug 15, 2007)

winger said:


> Your hams probably had enough work from squats anyway.


Can't see it that way though Winger, something is wrong with my hamstrings

as they keep tightening up, I think I may need to start some much needed

stretching for long periods, possible after cardio, which is the ideal time as

muscles should be back relaxed after working them.

Its something I used to do all the time but I guess I've got lazy tbh. I can't

physically wash the back of my neck anymore, I have to get the mrs to do it:whistling:

Deffo wants sorting.

I don't actually stretch muscles as i'm working out, I was always taught this

was bad, a muscle should be relaxed when its stretched. I did experiment with

a bit of that fascia stretching but always felt muscle was gonna pop at any time.


----------



## TH0R (Aug 15, 2007)

Been on 1 on 1off and lower volumefor 2 weeks now, things I've noticed, I've

lost muscle from shoulders and arms:cursing:

Now this could be 1 of 2 things, its because I'm not doing the volume I was and

I'm having an extra day off (double whammy imo) or its the HIIT I'm doing after

my workouts, or a combo of both.

I've lost 4lbs this week but it could be muscle:confused1:

I don't think I can keep up this routine and may have to go on a volume month,

2 on 1 off

I've done volume when natty and got good results tbh, and having given the

low volume a go for a couple of weeks I just don't think it does it for me.

I also remember on my last cruise (300mg e9d) I actually put a fair amount of

muscle on with raised volume and higher reps.

Long and short, gotta change, gonna do steady pace cardio from now on, knock

the HIIT on the head.


----------



## Rob68 (Sep 16, 2008)

Had the misfortune of having to venture into that there yorkshire today...

but i managed to live to tell the tale...  .....

just thought i`d say like...:laugh:...

hope alls well in the world of tel......

*evening wingman aswell...the thread stalker*


----------



## winger (Jul 26, 2003)

RJ68 said:


> Had the misfortune of having to venture into that there yorkshire today...
> 
> but i managed to live to tell the tale...  .....
> 
> ...


You know dat sucka!


----------



## GHS (Oct 6, 2008)

Tel has asked me to post a recent progress pic up of himself, I kindly obliged:


----------



## winger (Jul 26, 2003)

GHS said:


> Tel has asked me to post a recent progress pic up of himself, I kindly obliged:
> 
> View attachment 36228


Tel don't be so serious ok! Have a stella..lol :beer:


----------



## GHS (Oct 6, 2008)

Tel as a teenager....


----------



## winger (Jul 26, 2003)

Tel as a Virgin.


----------



## winger (Jul 26, 2003)

Tel on the job. :whistling:


----------



## TH0R (Aug 15, 2007)

Wingers is closer to the real thing:lol:

Off to gym in a mo, don't even know what I'm going to do:lol:


----------



## big (Sep 14, 2004)

tel3563 said:


> Wingers is closer to the real thing:lol:
> 
> Off to gym in a mo, don't even know what I'm going to do:lol:


My money's on chest+biceps and then an oily rub-down with a bumming to "finish off the pump". Just a hunch :lol:


----------



## Bettyboo (Jun 8, 2009)

4lb loss good going!!


----------



## TH0R (Aug 15, 2007)

big said:


> My money's on chest+biceps and then an oily rub-down with a bumming to "finish off the pump". Just a hunch :lol:


Great idea:thumbup1: Will bumming take care of the cardio as well, does giving

take up more cals than taking or vice versa:confused1:

Please advise on your preferences as I've forgot them:thumbup1:


----------



## leafman (Feb 8, 2009)

Hope u have good session tel.


----------



## TH0R (Aug 15, 2007)

leafman said:


> Hope u have good session tel.


Cheers mate, wasn't brilliant, adequate would be a good word:rolleyes: 

Decided to stick to my present routine for a couple of more weeks, till cycle

done at least, then change to something else.

Shoulders, Tris and Cardio (no time for abs)

Miltary Press

Warm up

65x5

80x3

92.5x Fail

90x1

75x8

75x6

75x4

Single arm Lateral Raise

20x12

20x12

20x12

Reverse Pec Dec

77x10

77x10

77x9

Smiths Shrugs, this was very hard on my hamstrings, still giving me gyp:confused1:

115x18

115x15

115x14

CG Bench

105x7

105x6

65x12

20 mins Steady Rate Cardio HR @ 140ish

As said, hamstrings still tight as fvck, no idea whats causing this but its

impossible to train them and even on MP's my legs shake like a sh1tting dog:whistling:


----------



## Rob68 (Sep 16, 2008)

Prediction for your boys tel?...

sorry to say but think youll lose tonight....hope you dont though... :cool2:


----------



## TH0R (Aug 15, 2007)

RJ68 said:


> Prediction for your boys tel?...
> 
> sorry to say but think youll lose tonight....hope you dont though... :cool2:


Question: Did you think we'd beat scum at there place?

We'll miss Naylor but equally we don't have Lennon to deal with, fingers crossed,

draw would do

Ironic that its the first Saturday I've got to stay in, all mates and old footy team

are in pub near the gym I train at, popped in after training and it was very hard

to pop out again, but managed it. Babysitting Grandson tonight:thumbup1:


----------



## Rob68 (Sep 16, 2008)

tel3563 said:


> Question: Did you think we'd beat scum at there place?
> 
> We'll miss Naylor but equally we don't have Lennon to deal with, fingers crossed,
> 
> ...


your right didnt think you would get a result against them.....

bit more of the same tonight would suffice me thinks... :cool2:


----------



## TH0R (Aug 15, 2007)

What a performance, absolutely superb:thumb: :thumb: :thumb :


----------



## leafman (Feb 8, 2009)

tel3563 said:


> What a performance, absolutely superb:thumb: :thumb: :thumb :


Agree they played well :thumbup1:


----------



## TH0R (Aug 15, 2007)

Had a good weekend, Mrs off work so nice to spend time with her

After losing 4lbs last week I've put it back on, muscles look fuller again so I'm convinced

it was the HIIT I was doing, so I'm going to keep going with the 1on 1off regime for now

and just do steady rate cardio. Still gonna keep volume a little more.

Weighed in today @ 16st 1lb

Back, calves, abs and cardio today

Couldn't do deads because hams are still fvcked???

Wide Grip Chins

7

7

6

HS Low row, single arms, hold at top.

40x11

40x10

40x10

Smiths Machine Conv BOR

65x12

85x8

85x7

65x12

Straight Arm Push Down

85x15

85x10

85x8 70x6 50x7 Dropsets

Standing Calf Raise, feet together

150x15

150x11

150x10

Seated Calf Raise, feet apart

60x10

60x10

60x10

Cable Rope Crunch

100x25

100x18

100x13

Cardio

10 mins Treadmill

11 mins X trainer

Had a lot of aggression in the gym today, started back on winny/prov for last 2 weeks

of cycle, must be something to do with this

No BP issues as of yet like last time, bp very normal atm:thumbup1:

I'm quite looking forward to a complete change in training when I'm cruising, worked

wonders last time with more reps and lighter weights and tbh my joints can't wait


----------



## TH0R (Aug 15, 2007)

Still having problems with my right elbow, made benching very hard, not so much benching

as unracking the weight, elbow at a funny angle for a split second, nobody else

in gym either.

Chest, bi's, abs and cardio

Flat Bench

warm up

125x3

135x2, didn't like to unrack any heavier so decided to rep now

120x8

120x7 nearly fecking failed here

120x6

Couldn't do DB press, couldn't get the weights to correct position without fvcking my elbow up

Hammer Machine Press

91x8

91x7

91x6 63x6 Dropset

FST Cable X overs

7 sets 30 second intervals

Went light on biceps, again protecting elbow ligaments

EZ wide grip curl

40x17

40x14

EZ Narrow Grip

40x12

40x12

Preacher Curl Machine

12.5x16

15x12

Hanging Weighted Leg Raise

12.5x15

12.5x13

12.5x11

Cardio

10 mins Treadmill

15 mins X trainer.

Legs on Friday so arms won't get used till Sunday, elbow will be fine by then but will go

again on Shoulders, merry go round really, might swap MP's for DB raise and go light for the

whole workout, see if that helps, was thinking of strapping elbow up??


----------



## winger (Jul 26, 2003)

So it's the inner part of the elbow?


----------



## TH0R (Aug 15, 2007)

winger said:


> So it's the inner part of the elbow?


Hi Winger, nice to have a visitor:rolleyes:

yes mate,  but not on the bony bit if you know what I mean


----------



## big (Sep 14, 2004)

I got a bit worried there when I saw you were working up to a heavy double on bench. Fortunately you redeemed your campness with the cross-overs and 26 sets of bicep curls. Nice work homey  xx


----------



## tonyc74 (Sep 2, 2009)

Hows the lower carbs working out Tel..any drop in fat/weight not that you are but you know what i mean!?


----------



## TH0R (Aug 15, 2007)

tonyc74 said:


> Hows the lower carbs working out Tel..any drop in fat/weight not that you are but you knwo what i mean!?


Didn't like the weight loss, was probably the HIIT I was doing but I still put carbs

up:whistling:

Gradually shifting some fat with steady rate cardio straight after workout, seems

to be suiting me tbh

Weight has gone up, sitting at 16-2 but I'm leanish, probably 15%, can see abs but still very

smooth.

What I have noticed, since my arms shrunk other week, they've now exploded:confused1:

I reckon they must be close to 19" all of a sudden (were 18"), no idea why, did change routine

a bit so must be working

Pics will follow very soon, ordering MT 2 as we speak:whistling:

Have a few ideas on your workout if you want to hear them


----------



## tonyc74 (Sep 2, 2009)

Jeez how tall are you 16 2 lean is a fair old weight!?

Didnt think you yorkshire boys would be into your tanning must stand out in the frozen north! 

All ears on the workout..cheers!?


----------



## TH0R (Aug 15, 2007)

big said:


> I got a bit worried there when I saw you were working up to a heavy double on bench. Fortunately you redeemed your campness with the cross-overs and 26 sets of bicep curls. Nice work homey  xx


Nearly missed this:rolleyes:

:lol: :lol: :lol:

I counted only 25 sets of bicep curls:confused1:


----------



## TH0R (Aug 15, 2007)

tonyc74 said:


> Jeez how tall are you 16 2 lean is a fair old weight!?
> 
> Didnt think you yorkshire boys would be into your tanning must stand out in the frozen north!
> 
> All ears on the workout..cheers!?


5ft 10inch

I'm shy, hence the tan plus Big would never forgive me for posing whiter than him

he's a bit funny that way, thats why ppl in the know call him Daz, come from

all the showers he has at the gym:whistling:

Will let you know on workout, how many days pwk do you prefer to workout?

4 would be good, or are you stuck with 3?


----------



## Guest (Jan 27, 2010)

tel3563 said:


> Pics will follow very soon, ordering MT 2 as we speak:whistling:


:laugh: Are you waiting to get a tan before you post pictures!!?

Hope the elbow heals up, ice that bad boy


----------



## TH0R (Aug 15, 2007)

ZEUS said:


> :laugh: * Are you waiting to get a tan before you post pictures!!?*
> 
> *
> *
> ...


Don't be silly:whistling:


----------



## tonyc74 (Sep 2, 2009)

tel3563 said:


> 4 would be good, or are you stuck with 3?


4 is fine Tel

if i can incorporate some FST 7 workouts for chest that would be good as its a lagging part probably along with shoulders!


----------



## TH0R (Aug 15, 2007)

Tony, I'm in the process of finding something I can do for 8/10 weeks cruise, still push pull

legs, but slightly differing exercises, time under tension (rep speed), and differing rep counts

and sets.

Its something I've been thinking about for a few weeks now, its 2 on 1 off, so training each

bp once every 96 hours, I'm just getting advice off Wee G and Martin Brown atm and trying

to fine tune it.

Would be good to have somebody else doing the same to compare differences.

I'm not convinced with FST, I've been trying it for a few weeks, I'm sure you'd see some

good gains on this, and like said, would be good to have somebody doing exactly the same

even if you are natty scum:lol:


----------



## tonyc74 (Sep 2, 2009)

Was going to look into some DC training

I seem to get better results in my chest when i incorporate low rep compunds with high rep cable cross overs etc gives me more pump aswell.

Im plannig on getting the mrs bday out of the way next week and maybe do a mild pro hormone so i will be only semi natty scum depending on your views on pro hormones (lega roids)


----------



## TH0R (Aug 15, 2007)

Just about everyone I know has a lagging chest 

So is that a yes or a no, or a maybe, can you train 2 in 3 days for 6/7 weeks??

I'd be starting this week after next.


----------



## jw007 (Apr 12, 2007)

tel3563 said:


> *Just about everyone I know has a lagging chest *
> 
> So is that a yes or a no, or a maybe, can you train 2 in 3 days for 6/7 weeks??
> 
> I'd be starting this week after next.


I dont

Big benchers dont have baby chests lol


----------



## TH0R (Aug 15, 2007)

jw007 said:


> I dont
> 
> Big benchers dont have baby chests lol


Meant to put all the humans I know

Just fancy a change mate, 6 weeks can't do any harm can it


----------



## winger (Jul 26, 2003)

jw007 said:


> I dont
> 
> Big benchers dont have baby chests lol


Can you stop beating around the bush and just come out and say what you mean? :whistling:


----------



## tonyc74 (Sep 2, 2009)

tel3563 said:


> Just about everyone I know has a lagging chest
> 
> So is that a yes or a no, or a maybe, can you train 2 in 3 days for 6/7 weeks??
> 
> I'd be starting this week after next.


Everythings lagging but chest in particular!

Can do 2/3 days interested to see what your thinking of?


----------



## TH0R (Aug 15, 2007)

Not the greatest workout ever, fecking back was in agony tbh, don't know if its a pump or

just the norm, I seem to get horrendous back pumps from every oral, not pleasent.

Thought I'd try opposites today

Leg Extension

Warm up

45x12

50x9

55x7

60x6

45x10 Got a nice pump off these

Leg Press, feet at bottom to put weight on quads

200x12

240x9

280x6

300x2

200x13 Really felt it working the quads, but back had gone by now

Tried squats but massive fail. Next week I will do leg extensions first, then squats, then

leg press. Should work then.

Seated Leg Curl

84x12

91x11

98x6

84x11

SLDL, did one set and back was killing me, so I went and did rope crunch and came back

to them, still sh1t but a little better and at least I got some work done on the hams:thumbup1:

80x12

Broke off for abs

80x12

80x12

Rope Crunch

95x20

95x15

95x13

Went to do some cardio, tried all sorts to ease back but not having it, will do

some cardio tomorrow on day off for a change, will set me up nicely for cheat day:thumb:

Off out with friends tomorrow for a nice meal, 14 at last count so will be loud,

hope some fvcker notices some change in my appearance or I'll be major sulking

all night:lol:


----------



## leafman (Feb 8, 2009)

Wednesday it is :thumbup1: Would still rather do back tho :whistling: :lol:


----------



## TH0R (Aug 15, 2007)

leafman said:


> Wednesday it is :thumbup1: Would still rather do back tho :whistling: :lol:


Sorry Kev, fvcked up with day, Thursday it is, OK?


----------



## TH0R (Aug 15, 2007)

Did some cardio yesterday, 50 mins, have noticed I'm getting a lot more water retention atm

have no idea why?? I have had some nasty saltish meals so I'll assume its that, I also felt

like my bp had gone throught the roof so tested it this morning pre breakfast, totally normal??

Heart Rate is running a tad fast at between 80-90 pbm, but again thats fairly normal for me.

Did Shoulders, Tri's and abs today, went light on everything to try and get this elbow sorted,

cut rest time down between sets as well.

Its now 2 hours since I trained and its not as sore as usual, but I have had Ibuprofen

Seated DB Press

20x20

20x15

20x14

Cable Lateral Raise, single arm

15x15

20x11

15x13

Reverse Pec Dec

63x15

63x13

63x11

Cable Shrugs

100x25

100x22

100x20

Lying EZ Skull Crusher, tilted arms back so tension on all the time

50x15

50x11

50x11

Single arm overhead raise

15x7 10x4 Dropset

15x7 10x4 Dropset

Cradle Crunch

50

40

35


----------



## TH0R (Aug 15, 2007)

Monday weigh in 16-5, put some nice size on legs recently, don't know why/how, as in

haven't done anything different apart from last week, have great doms in tris from

yesterday.

Elbow playing up a bit but not as bad as last week, want to do deads tomorrow so hopefully

will be ok as long as no bad back pump.

Definitely going on light weights soon, fecking all major joints are giving me gyp at various

times of week.

Cycle over as of next Wednesday, gonna taper test down from 750 to 450 then to 300 pwk

Have a couple of months training light, body parts every 5th day to begin, see how it goes.

May experiment with eca for a while, see if it shifts the blubber a bit quicker


----------



## winger (Jul 26, 2003)

Like you got some blubber! Grrrr


----------



## TH0R (Aug 15, 2007)

Back, Calves, abs and Cardio

Deads, used wood blocks to raise weights 4 inch off ground, found it helped a good deal.

Warm up

145x3

185x3

205x3

185x3

Wide grip pull ups

6

6

6

HS Low Rows, single arm, 2 second pause and squeeze

40x10

40x9

40x9 20x15 Drop

Straight Arm Pushdowns

90x12

90x10

90x7 70x6 50x6 tripple drop

Standing Calf raise feet together

150x15

150x12

150x11

Seated Calf Raise feet apart

60x10

60x10

60x8

Weighted Hanging leg raise

12.5x15

12.5x15

12.5x12

20 mins SRC on X trainer.

Most of Water retention now gone?? lost 3lb overnight!!


----------



## tonyc74 (Sep 2, 2009)

tel3563 said:


> Most of Water retention now gone?? lost 3lb overnight!!


Nice work Tel...im smashing the cardio fot the next 2 weeks and will see where if gets me if im not happy it will mean the K word!

Started the new programme yet, if so spill the beans!?


----------



## TH0R (Aug 15, 2007)

tonyc74 said:


> Nice work Tel...im smashing the cardio fot the next 2 weeks and will see where if gets me if im not happy it will mean the K word!
> 
> Started the new programme yet, if so spill the beans!?


No, still gaining strength/muscle so won't stop yet. Won't be long though.

Elbow is much better so thats a positive:thumbup1:

Noticed you have changed routine, can't notice a massive difference, if I was

you I'd take a week off at same time, it would worry me if I'd lost motivation tbh.

I find with most people, once motivation waines, its a slippery road, hence a

week off early will get you raring for the gym.

I'm really lucky as very rarely suffer from it, If I do I know i'm over doing things

either at work or gym or both.


----------



## tonyc74 (Sep 2, 2009)

Yeah been thinking about the week off think ive had too many weeks off recently tbh!

Not massives changes but changes...

SLDL on leg day, Dl on back day

High Rep and Low Rep on the same day and 4 days a week body part split now instead of upper and lower.

My legs are fried from yesterday so must be good..think its the walking lunges and my appetites back maybe its the cardio helping?


----------



## TH0R (Aug 15, 2007)

Chest, bi's, abs and cardio

Flat Bench

Warm up

125x3

135x3

145x2

155xFail, felt fecking heavy:lol: Should of skipped the 145's

120x8

120x8

120x7:thumbup1: was pleased with these reps on 120

Smiths Incline Bench, very wide grip repping to neck

65x12

85x10

95x6

85x8

Slight Incl Cable Bench flyes

FST 30 secs rest between sets

20x15

20x10x3 sets

15x10x2 sets

15x8 Massive pump afterwards

Wide Grip EZ Curl

55x10

55x10

Narrow grip EZ Curl

50x12

50x10

Incline Seated Alternate DB Curl

15x9

15x9

Machine Crunch

75x22

75x14

75x10

Cardio

25 mins SR on X trainer

Nice workout, bit long:whistling:but it does take 10 mins to warm up, weights

took 1 hour, so strictly speaking only 50 mins which ain't bad.


----------



## winger (Jul 26, 2003)

Nice workout Tel!


----------



## TH0R (Aug 15, 2007)

winger said:


> Nice workout Tel!


Cheers wingman:thumbup1:

Bit quiet in here nowadays, tumbleweedish

Oh well, will continue to talk to myself and the odd fly bye

Quads, Hams and abs, couldn't do cardio, back fooked

Leg Extensions, got a massive pump off these:confused1:

45x12

50x10

55x8

60x6

45x12

Squat

145x8

165x6

175x4 Was gonna do one more set with 145 but back was fooked

Leg Press, leaving this 3rd worked, even though back was hurting I could still

do them:thumbup1:

200x12

240x9

240x8

200x12

Seated Leg Curl

91x12

98x9

105x5

91x10

SLDL with B/bell

65x12

85x10

95x8 My back was in bits by now  Just the pump I think, fecking painful though

Cable Rope Crunch

100x21

100x15

100x13

Back too pumped for cardio, was a great workout though, legs well and truly destroyed:thumb:

I did keep getting cramps in a few differing muscles, 4arms, biceps, tricep, chest??

Out tonight early doors then home for a steak dinner:thumbup1:


----------



## Rob68 (Sep 16, 2008)

tel3563 said:


> then home for a steak dinner:thumbup1:


Is this a yorkshire euphanism big man?........ :whistling: ...... 

hope your well tel... :cool2:

did you or are you going to try the tanning injections?...

oh and past my city n guilds college course i was doing:thumb:

my advanced course starts in 3 weeks... :cool2:

trainings starting to get back on track again for me also....

onwards and upwards.... :thumb:


----------



## TH0R (Aug 15, 2007)

RJ68 said:


> Is this a yorkshire euphanism big man?........ :whistling: ......
> 
> hope your well tel... :cool2:
> 
> ...


No, but there will be pudding Whether there's two puddings or one depends

on how many wine's she has, can't handle her drink unfortunately.

Nice one regarding the c&G pass, what advanced course are you doing, something

to do with web design IIRC

Hows training going, upping the weights mate??


----------



## TH0R (Aug 15, 2007)

Ate so much yesterday my stomach was hurting quite badly, too much, it was the whole

fresh cream chocolate cake that was the last straw I think:innocent:

My appetite seems to be going through the roof for some reason, I am always

hungry no matter what I eat., I finish everything still hungry, its fecking tempting to have

a quick choccy bar but haven't give in up to now:whistling: Probably why I got

bad stomach pains yesterday

Did 45 mins cardio in gym on X trainer, bit faster pace than normal, just trying to

get a bit fitter as well as leaner. Half way through my left knee was giving me some

pain, not to bad but just enough to stay focused on what I was doing or it would

of gone totally, its an old medial ligament injury from when I was KBer. Hasn't hurt

for a long time but it is a long time since I did any sustained kind of cardio.

Have also reduced carbs, 25g per meal so thats 125g total, as I have 2 no carb

meals in the evening. I'll keep an eye on the mirror to see if I should up fats.

Will leave them for now, or maybe up them :confused1: :confused1:

I'm not sleeping well atm, seem to wake around 4 ish then intermittently wake

every 30 mins from then, wake up knackered.

Might take some Nightol


----------



## winger (Jul 26, 2003)

tel3563 said:


> I'm not sleeping well atm, seem to wake around 4 ish then intermittently wake
> 
> every 30 mins from then, wake up knackered.
> 
> Might take some Nightol


Have you tried melatonin Tel?


----------



## TH0R (Aug 15, 2007)

winger said:


> Have you tried melatonin Tel?


No I haven't mate, but the Mrs has some Nytol in her bedside cupboard, will

give them a go tonight.

Have read a bit about Melatonin, interesting product supposedly helps with a

ton of stuff, will give it a go if Nytol fails:thumbup1:


----------



## winger (Jul 26, 2003)

One of the Mens Health magazines said to take it after a workout. I wonder if it was to help with GH or something? Just throwing some random sh1t out there for ya. :beer:


----------



## tonyc74 (Sep 2, 2009)

Ive had problems sleeping for ages Tel the only thing that works for me is Nightnurse (for colds) the only down side is that it can still leave you groggy the next day.

Usually within 30 mins im out like a light with this stuff.


----------



## TH0R (Aug 15, 2007)

I had the Nytol last night, worked pretty well but still woke up a few times for Pee Pee

Had some way out dreams, and get this, the Mrs had to move to the spare bed because

I wouldn't stop laughing in my sleep:lol: :lol:

Monday weigh in first thing this morning after another pee16st 4lbs

Shoulders, Trapz, Tri's, Abs and Cardio

Seated DB Press

27.5x13

35x6 single arm

35x6 single arm

27.5x10

Cable Single arm Lateral raise behind back

20x12

20x11

20x10

Reverse Flyes

20x12

20x12

20x12

Cable Shrugs

100x30

100x26

100x26

Skull Crusher

60x12

70x6

60x10

Single arm behind neck press

15x11

15x10 10x5 7.5x5 Triple drop

Hanging weighted Leg Raises

12.5x15

12.5x15

12.5x15

Cardio

20 mins SRC on treadmill


----------



## Guest (Feb 9, 2010)

tel3563 said:


> Bit quiet in here nowadays, tumbleweedish


ROOOOOAAAAAARRRRRR!!!!!!!

Just making some noise Hope you're good mate. Nice lifting btw:thumbup1:


----------



## Bettyboo (Jun 8, 2009)

ooh heavy weights there nice workout


----------



## TH0R (Aug 15, 2007)

ZEUS said:


> ROOOOOAAAAAARRRRRR!!!!!!!
> 
> Just making some noise Hope you're good mate. Nice lifting btw:thumbup1:


Howdy big guy

Where you been?? Hope all is going well:thumbup1:



Bettyboo said:


> ooh heavy weights there nice workout


Thx BB, just hope when I do start to cut I do as well as you:thumbup1:, I hate losing

weight,I find its a real mental strain

Going to cruise for 8 or 10 weeks (probably 6:whistling whilst trying to lose weight

very slowly, have cut up a bit this cycle but not so much as you'd notice,

still sitting at 16/5 so didn't make my 17stone but still pleased with results

Mrs says I look like a proper roider now:lol:

Was going through a bit of a run of the mill workouts but really looking forward

to tomorrows back workout.

Have just finished a months course of Lansoprazole to keep acid reflux down,

finished yesterday and its come back with a vengance, normal meds won't touch

it:cursing: Has made eating a little harder tbh, not good, have requested a repeat

prescription, will find out tomorrow if they give me it.


----------



## rs007 (May 28, 2007)

http://www.unitedpharmacies.co.uk/search.php?mode=search&page=1

Near the bottom - 28x 30mg (1 a day) caps for under £7 mate, just in case the doc is a tw4t 

Could try another ppi - Omeprazole maybe - don't know if it will be any cheaper tho.


----------



## TH0R (Aug 15, 2007)

rs007 said:


> http://www.unitedpharmacies.co.uk/search.php?mode=search&page=1
> 
> Near the bottom - 28x 30mg (1 a day) caps for under £7 mate, just in case the doc is a tw4t
> 
> Could try another ppi - Omeprazole maybe - don't know if it will be any cheaper tho.


Cheers Rams

:beer:


----------



## Guest (Feb 9, 2010)

tel3563 said:


> Howdy big guy
> 
> Where you been?? Hope all is going well:thumbup1:
> 
> .


I have been on a little here and there this past week. I took the whole week off from training to try and give my shoulder a rest.



rs007 said:


> http://www.unitedpharmacies.co.uk/search.php?mode=search&page=1
> 
> Near the bottom - 28x 30mg (1 a day) caps for under £7 mate, just in case the doc is a tw4t
> 
> Could try another ppi - *Omeprazole* maybe - don't know if it will be any cheaper tho.


Omeprazole works very well. It is the best imo, and I have tried them all. I suggested to Con awhile back and he got on well with it.


----------



## TH0R (Aug 15, 2007)

Got me repeat perscription without seeing Dr which actually surprised me as she's a

stickler for not giving out repeats without visits.

Was supposed to be doing back/hams today but have had to miss due to some important

business stuff, may try and get there tonight, failing that will be tomorrow

Appetite has been sh1t last 2 days, no idea why and to cap it I thought I had another

tub of whey in my cupboard but there's nothing there, will have to pay extortianate gym

prices tonight/tomorrow


----------



## Guest (Feb 10, 2010)

tel3563 said:


> Got me repeat perscription without seeing Dr which actually surprised me as she's a
> 
> stickler for not giving out repeats without visits.
> 
> ...


haha....I have done this many times Tel.. It sucks when you are expecting a full tub of protein and nothing is there. :cursing:


----------



## TH0R (Aug 15, 2007)

ZEUS said:


> haha....I have done this many times Tel.. It sucks when you are expecting a full tub of protein and nothing is there. :cursing:


Tell me about it, I also forgot to get some today:cursing: I'm having 6 eggs, 1/2 pint

of milk, banana and peanut butter ones instead, they do taste very nice:thumbup1:

Started back on cruising today, went down to 600mg of test only, no orals

and no deca or tren, will taper down to 450 next week and then 300 week

after and stick at that for some time.

I decided to totally change workout routine, everything has changed:rolleyes:

Going to do Push/Pull/legs type routine, one light session followed by heavy.

I started today with Chest/shoulders/tri's/abs (push) light, when I say light

its only the weights, as it was so fecking hard it was unbelievable, I must of

got soft with my resting periods between sets as I have cut these down to

45 seconds and I kid you not, I was totally fooked by the end, plus side is

that it was pretty fast workout, although a struggle fitting stuff round a busy

gym:cursing:

I'll be doing 2 on 1 off, or maybe the odd 2 off depending on how it goes.

It will be a change from chasing PB's all the time.

I'm also doing a few differing exercises and machines, just for some variation. Will probably last about 4 weeks and I already have another little

change in the offing.

Anyway today went like this, don't forget 45 secs between sets means the

weights were a bit lighter than I'm used to:whistling: Plus I had no idea what to lift

in the 12-15 range, will be better next week

Slight Incline Bench Fly

20x18

25x15

27.5x14

27.5x14

Decline DB Press

30x12

30x12

30x8

30x8

Machine Press (I've done 160kg for reps on this before)

80x8

80x8

60x9

40x15

Machine Shoulder Press (meant to do laterals first)

35x14

35x12

35x12

35x10

Lateral Raises

10x15

10x15

10x15

CGBP

60x15

60x11

V bar Push downs

60x20

75x11

All done in 35 minutes

Machine Crunch

75x20

75x12

75x9

15 mins on treadmill to finish

Totally different to what I'm used to, hurt like hell as well:thumb:


----------



## TaintedSoul (May 16, 2007)

tel3563 said:


> I'm not sleeping well atm, seem to wake around 4 ish then intermittently wake
> 
> every 30 mins from then, wake up knackered.
> 
> Might take some Nightol


What steroids you currently taking?


----------



## TH0R (Aug 15, 2007)

Was on test/deca/stanz, only on test now, tbh its nothing new, had a sound sleep last night

for the first time in ages which followed a most stressful day:confused1: :confused1:


----------



## TaintedSoul (May 16, 2007)

oh ok... never experienced issues with those. Try the melatonin. Though it struggle to combat my Tren insomnia even when off dbol.


----------



## leafman (Feb 8, 2009)

Nice wrokout tel can i ask why you decided to do so many sets and so many diff excercises? I bet i spelt that wrong pmsl. Im off to bed, have noticed i find it difficult to sleep latly do you think it could be tren?

All the best tel :thumbup1:


----------



## winger (Jul 26, 2003)

The weight sure went down from such a fast workout, that should get you into some better shape.

Tel are you still doing HIT cardio?


----------



## tonyc74 (Sep 2, 2009)

tel3563 said:


> Totally different to what I'm used to, hurt like hell as well:thumb:


Nice work Tel, i made some really good progress on this sort of workout.

Sent you a pm btw.


----------



## TH0R (Aug 15, 2007)

leafman said:


> Nice wrokout tel can i ask why you decided to do so many sets and so many diff excercises? I bet i spelt that wrong pmsl. Im off to bed, have noticed i find it difficult to sleep latly do you think it could be tren?
> 
> All the best tel :thumbup1:


*Just something different whilst I'm cruising, got to keep changing *

*
mate as the body adapts pretty quickly to the same old thing, only *

*
45 seconds between sets was unbelievably hard, have pretty bad *

*
doms this morning which is unusual for me as it normally hits 48 hrs*

*
later.*

*
Indeed the tren could be causing the sh1t sleep mate, are you getting*

*
sweats??*

*
*



winger said:


> The weight sure went down from such a fast workout, that should get you into some better shape.
> 
> Tel are you still doing HIT cardio?


*I binned the HIIT as I thought it ate into muscle far too much, or at *

*
least felt like it. Doing steady rate after each session, just 15/20 mins*

*
but with the added speed during workouts I feel like its more like a full*

*
cardio session of 1hour:thumbup1:*

*
*



tonyc74 said:


> Nice work Tel, i made some really good progress on this sort of workout.
> 
> Sent you a pm btw.


*Cheers Tony, nothing written in stone and I'll change if the mirror tells*

*
me I'm losing too much muscle, the short gaps between sets are just*

*
another way of increasing intensity, I'm imagining its gonna be a real*

*
shock for the muscles as I've rarely trained this way (gay:lol but last*

*
time I changed to higher reps I gained 10lbs of muscle whilst cruising*

*
on 300mg e9d:confused1: Work that one out!!*

*
I am thinking I may cut the sets down to 3 instead of 4 as it was pretty*

*
tough going and seemed a bit overkill to me??*

*
*

*
I've decided to stop eating bread, going to replace eggs and toast on*

*
a morning with quark, honey, nuts and loads of berries, had it yesterday and*

*
was buzzing with energy tbh, don't know if its placebo but I felt bloody*

*
good, coincided with actually getting a decent nights sleep as well, which*

*
unfortunately I didn't get last night.*

*
*

*
I'm waiting to see if I get a stomach bug thats effected every person in*

*
my family, if I don't get it then I know I am indeed super human:thumbup1:*

*
*

*
Heavy Push today if I'm OK, will take some getting used to training*

*
more often, but looking forward to it and will see how it goes, may go*

*
1 on 1 off if I find its too much, my thinking is it won't hurt for 4 or 5 weeks.*

*
*


----------



## leafman (Feb 8, 2009)

tel3563 said:


> *Just something different whilst I'm cruising, got to keep changing *
> 
> *mate as the body adapts pretty quickly to the same old thing, only *
> 
> ...


Yea i sweat a lot tbh main thing i have noticed since havin tren. I only have a lil bit tho lol. Hmm yea mayb it is afecting sleep with me. I was really tired by 6 oclock today due to fact i was up every hour or so during night grr. Gonna try sleep in a min, hopefully get some good kip before i train tomoz. Makes sense what u say about switching it up. At min im just stickin to basics, as heavy as i can compound lifts. Its all ive ever done tbh, seems to be working tho.

Can i ask what your cruise dose is tel? and how did u find the drop onto it? I realise u may have mentioned this but my memory is err well it doesnt work proply :lol:


----------



## BigDom86 (Jul 27, 2008)

just catching up on this mate. your damn strong on bench! whats your PB?


----------



## TH0R (Aug 15, 2007)

leafman said:


> Yea i sweat a lot tbh main thing i have noticed since havin tren. I only have a lil bit tho lol. Hmm yea mayb it is afecting sleep with me. I was really tired by 6 oclock today due to fact i was up every hour or so during night grr. Gonna try sleep in a min, hopefully get some good kip before i train tomoz. Makes sense what u say about switching it up. At min im just stickin to basics, as heavy as i can compound lifts. Its all ive ever done tbh, seems to be working tho.
> 
> Can i ask what your cruise dose is tel? and how did u find the drop onto it? I realise u may have mentioned this but my memory is err well it doesnt work proply :lol:


*it will go 600 this week, 450 week after then 300 pwk for 3 wks then*

*
300 e9d till next blast*

*
Hope you got some sleep last night * 

*
*



BigDom86 said:


> just catching up on this mate. your damn strong on bench! whats your PB?


*Thanks for dropping by Dom, 151.25 is pb at mo although repping is 120*

*
for 3 sets of 8, backing down for a bit now, get a bit PB mad when on*

*
higher gear.*

*
*

:beer:


----------



## TH0R (Aug 15, 2007)

Well I didn't avoid the dreaded sickness bug, still have it, had fvck all to eat yesterday

and have not had much today, I've just been on scales and have dropped 6lbs?????

Scary

Hopefully be back at gym tomorrow, failing that Monday and I'm binning any idea of diet for

a fortnight at least so I can get the muscle back I've lost:sad:

I have to say I never had it as bad as rest of family, wasn't sick once but just felt/feel sick,

so I'm still classing myself as super awesome healthy


----------



## BigDom86 (Jul 27, 2008)

will just be water. atleast i tell that to myself if i cant train for a few days and loose a few kg lol


----------



## leafman (Feb 8, 2009)

tel3563 said:


> *it will go 600 this week, 450 week after then 300 pwk for 3 wks then*
> 
> *300 e9d till next blast*
> 
> ...


might try reducing it like that when i come to cruise. Err sleep is rubbish :lol: I need to sort it out, dont really wanna start taking zops and stuff coz i get carried away lol.


----------



## winger (Jul 26, 2003)

Get well soon Tel. Looks like you can bin the cardio till you put the weight back on..lol


----------



## Rob68 (Sep 16, 2008)

Hows the man-flu barbie?....  .....x


----------



## Guest (Feb 14, 2010)

Just reading that you are ill Tel. Get well soon mate!!


----------



## Bettyboo (Jun 8, 2009)

tel3563 said:


> Well I didn't avoid the dreaded sickness bug, still have it, had fvck all to eat yesterday
> 
> and have not had much today, I've just been on scales and have dropped 6lbs?????
> 
> ...


Can totally sympathise with the sickness bug thing its horrendous, I was at the other end of the scale and was puking every 5 minutes for 24 hours and some lol hope you are feeling better x


----------



## TH0R (Aug 15, 2007)

Still feeling not too good, but have started eating again, lost soooo much weight its scary

I'm off to the gym tomorrow even if it kills me.

After the sickness bug I managed to get manflu, now I have a question.

Around 10 days ago I ran out of fish oils, vit C, multi vit and cissus, ran out of glucosamine

ages ago.

Now I haven't replaced them as I was going to give the body a rest from supplements and

tablets for a few weeks.

Coincidence?? I haven't been ill for over a year, not a cold or anything??

Needless to say I've just re-ordered everything

Thanks for all the well wishes:thumb:, don't think it will be long before I'm back at it with a vengeance :thumbup1:


----------



## winger (Jul 26, 2003)

I personally don't think you got sick because you didn't take your vitamins.

I think you got sick because you ran yourself down or you upped the stress in your life.


----------



## TH0R (Aug 15, 2007)

but mate, I've had stress in my life for years:lol: I'm more relaxed about things now than

ever, too relaxed I think.

I think its a contributing factor, I feel the fish oils were probably the reason my increased

resistance to colds, bugs etc, I don't know that, I'm really just going on a gut feeling

I have.

I have absolutely no evidence.


----------



## Bettyboo (Jun 8, 2009)

Hmm dunno I about totally preventing stuff like that as they are suppliemnts and just that, so it may help a little bit, but I reackon everything is too clean nowadays and with central heating n all does not help.


----------



## TH0R (Aug 15, 2007)

Bettyboo said:


> Hmm dunno I about totally preventing stuff like that as they are suppliemnts and just that, so it may help a little bit, but I reackon everything is too clean nowadays and with central heating n all does not help.


Now you've said that its made me think a little

Now I come from a world where as kids we were allowed (when nobody was

looking) to play in sh1t, mud, freezing weather with just a t shirt etc, so I

reckon my immune system is pretty strong, like I've said before, always been

fit and healthy, rarely ill (which is why I make such a fuss when I am:whistling, where

as the last few generations have been surrounded by cleanliness, central heating,

super sh1t carb loaded processed food etc etc.

My nieces and nephews are typical examples, always ill with something!!

I've also read in articles that your immunity is built up from the second you are

born and those that are born cesaerian are at a distinct disadvantage as they

haven't made there way out of the vagina and rubbed against the germs that

inhabit that and the vulva, hence miss out on the kickstart of the immune system

Interesting stuff, I may look into it:whistling:


----------



## Bettyboo (Jun 8, 2009)

tel3563 said:


> Now you've said that its made me think a little
> 
> Now I come from a world where as kids we were allowed (when nobody was
> 
> ...


Lol how are you gonna research that then pmsl .... :tongue: I'd like to hear how your thinking about doing that haha!


----------



## TH0R (Aug 15, 2007)

Bettyboo said:


> Lol how are you gonna research that then pmsl .... :tongue: I'd like to hear how your thinking about doing that haha!


I'll think of some way


----------



## TH0R (Aug 15, 2007)

Woke up this morning with a fecking chest infection/cough, ffs, talk about getting everything

all at once:cursing:

Went to the gym to get some protein, when I got there I thought fvck it, and did

a quick high reps back/bi/calf and abs routine. Again 45 secs between reps.

One thing I did notice apart from how my muscles had all depleted was I was a

lot

more vascular than normal, so maybe it is mostly water weight.

Felt better afterwards, still feel ok and eating back to normal:thumbup1:

HS Pull Down

140x12

140x12

140x10

HS Low Row

60x12

60x12

60x9

Lying DB Pull Over

20x20

25x15

25x13

Wide Grip EZ Curl

50x17

50x12

Seated Incline DB Curl

12.5x15

12.5x12

12.5x11

Standing Calf Raise Machine

110x15

110x12

110x10

Cradle Crunch

50

50

42

Whole workout 35 mins

No Cardio

Felt good to be back at the gym


----------



## rodrigo (Jun 29, 2009)

hope its all back on track for you tel


----------



## TH0R (Aug 15, 2007)

rodrigo said:


> hope its all back on track for you tel


Me too mate:thumbup1:


----------



## TH0R (Aug 15, 2007)

Quick update, chest infection/throat has got worse, thought I was getting better yesterday but

woke up a whole lot worse, might even book docs appt

Trying to eat as normal, managing 3 meals 3 shakes last 3 days, to round up

Feel like cr4p :sad:

Down 8lb now but seems to be holding since I started eating

Can't see return to gym anytime soon


----------



## rodrigo (Jun 29, 2009)

fcuk sake mate thats hectic the weight loss alone must have you cheesed right off, i lost stone and a half 5 years ago nasty food poisoning and was like a pull through for a rifle, at least you can still eat when i did my a$$ went for a wee


----------



## TH0R (Aug 15, 2007)

Quick health update

Still fecking ill:cursing:

Not getting on scales anymore:rolleyes:

I'm hoping to be better by Sunday, God willing:innocent:


----------



## Bettyboo (Jun 8, 2009)

Did you go to docs?? might need some anit B's for chest n throat.might have infection... stubborn men who wont see a doc, but sometimes its better to go than get any worse.


----------



## TH0R (Aug 15, 2007)

Bettyboo said:


> Did you go to docs?? might need some anit B's for chest n throat.might have infection... stubborn men who wont see a doc, but sometimes its better to go than get any worse.


No, not been bb

My Grandson gave me it, he puked on my face:lol:, took him over a week to shake it off, will probably

be the same for me, signs are I am slowly getting better:thumbup1:

Won't be rushing back to the gym this time though:rolleyes: Pretty sure thats put

me back 2 or 3 days:crying:


----------



## tonyc74 (Sep 2, 2009)

just relax and get some vitamins in you..for the throat try an antiseptic like oraldene mouth wash and gargle with it, works for me.


----------



## winger (Jul 26, 2003)

If your congested sudafed is good stuff.

When you wake up with a sore throat that is from the nasal drip pooling in your throat. You need to dry it up so it doesn't get infected.

Get well soon big man!


----------



## TH0R (Aug 15, 2007)

Illness update, still fecking sh1t, very dry cough, chest still congested in the morning:sad:

Got some medicine from Asda yesterday, absolutely sh1te unfortunately, will get sudafed

today.

Haven't trained properley for 11 or 12 days now, booking Docs appt on Monday if still not

better as it must be something a bit more sinister than a bad chesty cough.

Going to go out tonight for a bevvy, have to get out of the house and few mates meeting

early doors, so gonna make the effort.

Haven't checked weight, probably about 14 stone now:lol:

Have started eating a bit of sh1t as well, I need to get back to the gym:cursing:


----------



## winger (Jul 26, 2003)

Once again I hope you feel better soon big, I mean ex big man!


----------



## Rob68 (Sep 16, 2008)

tel3563 said:


> No, not been bb
> 
> My Grandson gave me it, he puked on my face:lol:


Made an improvement on your looks then.. :whistling: .......:laugh:



tel3563 said:


> Illness update, still fecking sh1t, very dry cough, chest still congested in the morning:sad:


Last 3 days ive woke with same sh1t ,really dry throat n losing my voice....I FECKING BLAME YOU TEL....stay off uk-m will ya:ban:

spreading ya fecking germs.... :ban:

:laugh::laugh::laugh:

hope you get better...not to quickly like... :thumb:


----------



## TH0R (Aug 15, 2007)

winger said:


> Once again I hope you feel better soon big, I mean ex big man!





RJ68 said:


> Made an improvement on your looks then.. :whistling: .......:laugh:
> 
> Last 3 days ive woke with same sh1t ,really dry throat n losing my voice....I FECKING BLAME YOU TEL....stay off uk-m will ya:ban:
> 
> ...


Cheers guys, just took some Sudafed winger, off out in a mo for a few bevvies

so hopefully some of the lads and lass's can cheer me up whilst I spread my

germ


----------



## TH0R (Aug 15, 2007)

Went out and came home after 1 TBH Mrs was doing my nut in and I

felt sh1te, would of got worse if I'd stayed out:whistling:

Woke today still ill but thought fvck it and went to the gym:thumbup1:

Did Chest, Shoulders, Tri's, Abs light day, if not too bad in morning then thats

me back:thumbup1:

45 seconds rest between sets, fecking well hard and massive pump on all

exercises:thumbup1:

Pec-dec

77x15

84x11

84x10

Decline DB Press

30x15

30x14

30x12

Seated Machine Press

60x12

60x12

60x8 Totally pooped

Shoulder Press

60x12

60x12

60x8

DB Lateral Raise

12.5x12

12.5x12

12.5x8 Kind of pattern coming here:whistling:

Reverse Pec Dec

56x19

65x12

Close Grip Bench

67.5x14

67.5x9

67.5x6

V Handle cable push downs

75x12

75x10

Machine Crunch

70x20

70x15

70x13

Big workout but only took 40 mins, was blowing a bit at the end, I'm not sure

if 45 secs is enough between sets, hardly time to get my breath back??

Anyway was good to be in the gym, unfortunately I sound like Barry White

now, so throat a bit dodgy:rolleyes:


----------



## Bettyboo (Jun 8, 2009)

Glad to see you are back at the gym Mr  obviously feeling alot better!


----------



## winger (Jul 26, 2003)

For being sick that is still a lot of work IMO!

Get well soon and get plent of rest, drink lots of fluids and eat some chicken soup.


----------



## TH0R (Aug 15, 2007)

winger said:


> For being sick that is still a lot of work IMO!
> 
> Get well soon and get plent of rest, drink lots of fluids and eat some chicken soup.


I'm actually eating like a horse (no, not out of a nose bag)

I only feel sh1t at night and in morning, during the day I'm pretty normal apart

from a slight cough.

Just sitting down to a nice Sunday Roast:thumbup1:

Hows the new training coming on winger, noticed any changes??


----------



## Guest (Feb 21, 2010)

Woo the young man is fixed


----------



## winger (Jul 26, 2003)

tel3563 said:


> Hows the new training coming on winger, noticed any changes??


Slight, but when you hold this much fat it just takes longer.

On a side note I am not huffing and puffing while doing cardio like I used too.

I played Racquetball yesterday and crushed the opposition, but that's to be expected! :innocent:


----------



## leafman (Feb 8, 2009)

tel3563 said:


> I'm actually eating like a horse (no, not out of a nose bag)
> 
> I only feel sh1t at night and in morning, during the day I'm pretty normal apart
> 
> ...


Wish i could eat like a horse :cursing:

And that was some workout last one tel :thumbup1: Id have had heart attack if id have done that many sets :lol: Glad things are goin well.


----------



## winger (Jul 26, 2003)

leafman said:


> Wish i could eat like a horse :cursing:
> 
> And that was some workout last one tel :thumbup1: Id have had heart attack if id have done that many sets :lol: Glad things are goin well.


Well he did use light weight, sorta going through the motions but still he is sick.

I have always said, "if you feel like training then train".

I am one of those guys that gets so stressed that if I don't train I could get sick, I said I said *could*...lol


----------



## leafman (Feb 8, 2009)

winger said:


> Well he did use light weight, sorta going through the motions but still he is sick.
> 
> I have always said, "if you feel like training then train".
> 
> I am one of those guys that gets so stressed that if I don't train I could get sick, I said I said *could*...lol


Ohh light weight :lol: To me it aint light weight so that one slipped me bye, remember ur talking to a 11 and half stone skin dog winger


----------



## winger (Jul 26, 2003)

leafman said:


> Ohh light weight :lol: To me it aint light weight so that one slipped me bye, remember ur talking to a 11 and half stone skin dog winger


Ok your not as strong, but if I had a build like that I could be the gem over every womans eye. One look with the shirt off and Baaaam!

Tel and I both had that 30 years ago....lol Oh yea Leafy..... :cursing:


----------



## TH0R (Aug 15, 2007)

Yes leafy, light weight mate 

I enjoyed it tbh, 45 second breaks make for interesting workouts

Well I've had a think about my proposed training 2 days on 1 off and I'm not

doing it, the reason is there is not chance it will do me any good, I couldn't of

trained heavy back today if I'd wanted to

I've decided to keep to one on one off but still keep the premise of one light day

followed by a heavy day, the thinking being I'll only get one heavy workout, which

are more stressful at my age, every 12 days, but the muscle will still be stimulated

by the light session in between. I think its perfect for an 8 week maintenance routine

and I'm even hoping to gain a little muscle on it.

I'm going to do 45 mins cardio on rest days and train abs every other cardio day.

On paper it will look like this

Day 1 Chest/Shoulders/Tri's Light

Day 2 45 mins Cardio/Abs/Stretching

Day 3 Back/Bi's/Calves Heavy

Day 4 45 mins Cardio/Stetching

Day 5 Quads/Hams/4arms if needed

Day 6 Off

Day 7 Chest/Shoulders/Tri's Heavy

Day 8 45 mins Cardio/Abs/Stretching

Day 9 Back/Bi/Calves Light

Day 10 45 mins Cardio/Stretching

Day 11 Quads/Hams Heavy

Day 12 Off

Start again

I think it looks good, I intend to be nice and lean for my next blast and I can

up the cardio if I'm not hitting my goals.

I'm more interested in getting lean in this 8/9 weeks than putting muscle on, need

to see whats underneath before I decide on a comp, tbh I'm probably looking

at 2011 but that could just be me being a pussy:whistling:

I certainly feel better today, was still a bit rough last night/this morning and

still have a bit of a chest and cough

Monday weigh in was 15/13 so 2lb up, would like to get to around 15/7 in next

few weeks, maybe less.


----------



## TH0R (Aug 15, 2007)

Did Heavy Back/Bi's/calves today

I couldn't keep up the 60 seconds between sets, it was too demanding, I hadn't got my

fecking breath back never mind ready for another set, decided to make it 2 mins which was

more manageable

Deads

Warmed up to 140kg

180x5

180x4

180x3 Was supposed to do BOR but back was hurting

Wide grip pull up

6

5

5

1 arm DB BO Row

60x7

60x6

60x6

Wide Grip EZ Curl

65x5

65x5

Incline DB seated Curl

17.5x11

20x8

Seated calf Raise (kept rest 30 seconds here)

40x30

40x20

40x15

40x15

Went to docs today, gave me some anti biotics, aren't taking them for another 3 days.

Going to give it a chance to clear as it seems to be getting better every day.

Did 45 mins cardio yesterday, then trained abs and obliques.


----------



## TH0R (Aug 15, 2007)

45 mins cardio today

Feeling 100% now and my metabolism has gone through the roof, hungry ALL the time, even

after eating, don't know if its to do with cardio, high reps workouts done at pace, or if my

body just wants to get back to the statis it was in pre sh1tty bug, must say fat falling off

fairly quickly atm, long may it continue

Pretty damned tired as well although I've been getting 10 hours every night lately??

Not complaining as its all good, just wish I could find something that actually fills me up.

Can't wait for Saturday cheat day

High reps Quads and Hams tomorrow, lower back is hurting but I'm sure its Doms

Edit; If hunger continues I may start eating hourly??? Small portions?


----------



## winger (Jul 26, 2003)

I always liked the idea of more smaller meals than fewer larger meals.

For some high carbs especially high glycemic carbs will spike insulin and with high insulin you tend to store more fat.

Well a big meal even though it is low carb can also spike insulin, so more smaller meals just sense, to me in my ever so humble opinion.


----------



## TH0R (Aug 15, 2007)

winger said:


> I always liked the idea of more smaller meals than fewer larger meals.
> 
> For some high carbs especially high glycemic carbs will spike insulin and with high insulin you tend to store more fat.
> 
> Well a big meal even though it is low carb can also spike insulin, so more smaller meals just sense, to me in my ever so humble opinion.


Cheers Winger, totally agree but not sure how eating every hour will workout.

Hunger not easing, have cut down on carbs, upped fats a little, may have

something to do with super fast metabolism, can't believe how much fat I've

lost in a couple of weeks tbh, still weighing 15/12 this morning so pretty happy

with that, looking a bit flat but thats to be expected I suppose.

Determined not to get mind fooked into giving up the diet and cardio:thumbup1:


----------



## TH0R (Aug 15, 2007)

Did High reps 60 seconds between sets Quads/Hams, was well hard, only lasted 30 mins

though 

Couldn't carry on with sldl's as my back was killing me:sad: Felt like muscle and it stopped

as soon as I got home, not on any orals at mo and down to 300mg test so won't be pump???

Hack Squats

65x13

65x12

65x11

Smiths Squats

85x11

85x8

85x6 :lol:

Leg Extensions

50x12

50x10

50x9

Seated Leg Curl

84x15

84x12

84x8

SLDL

70x11

Retired with back:sad:

was still a tough workout, was sweating perfusely, one thing i noticed was my calves

were hurting from other day so may have to change that


----------



## TH0R (Aug 15, 2007)

Did Abs and 45 mins sr cardio

Machine Crunch

70x20

70x12

70x12

Hanging DB Leg Raise

12.5x13

12.5x11

12.5x10


----------



## BigDom86 (Jul 27, 2008)

gay


----------



## TH0R (Aug 15, 2007)

BigDom86 said:


> gay


Tell my Quads and Glutes that:crying: :crying:


----------



## winger (Jul 26, 2003)

tel3563 said:


> Tell my Quads and Glutes that:crying: :crying:


What about the hamstrings?


----------



## Guest (Feb 26, 2010)

DRIVE-BY !!!!!!!!!!


----------



## TH0R (Aug 15, 2007)

winger said:


> What about the hamstrings?


Well hams only got 3 real sets due to back, but my quads and glutes are

killing me still, hard to get up when sat down.

Training Chest, Shoulders and tri's in an hour:thumbup1:

Hi Bri, hows your training going, thought my journo was quiet but at least

I update:tongue:


----------



## Guest (Feb 27, 2010)

tel3563 said:


> Well hams only got 3 real sets due to back, but my quads and glutes are
> 
> killing me still, hard to get up when sat down.
> 
> ...


:laugh: Yeah my journal is definately quieter than yours!! Training is going good. Shoulder is improving. I went 235lbs for 8 on seated military press yesterday and was happy about that. Starting my course tomorrow:thumbup1:


----------



## TH0R (Aug 15, 2007)

Oops, gym shut early yesterday so had to go today, had a huge cheat meal

last night at top notch restaurant, ate half the mrs as well, I was actually

feeling ill because I'd eaten too much, same this morning but still managed my

Scrambled eggs:rolleyes:

I was going to do Incline on Smiths but 2 lads were on it with the mighty weight

of 2.5kg either side, ffs some people are just plain clueless:cursing:

Heavy Chest, Shoulders, Tri's

Flat Bench

Warm up

120x8

125x5

125x4

DB Incline Press

40x8

40x7

40x7

Body weight Dips

14

12

11

Smiths Seated Mil Press (the resistance on this is a lot!!!)

55x10

65x6

65x5

Single Arm Lateral Raise

20x10

22.5x9

25x7

EZ Lying Skull Crusher

70x4

60x8

60x5

60x5


----------



## TH0R (Aug 15, 2007)

Weighed in today at 16 stone 1lb, which is confusing and means I put on 5lbs

over the weekend, was a massive meal on Saturday though, still feel like I'm

losing bf, its weird as last time I was cruising I actually put on 10lbs which was

more than the blast??? Could I just be suitable to low dose test?? Some kind of

rebound affect??

Puzzling:confused1:

Abs & Cardio today

Rope Crunch

95x20

95x14

95x12

Hanging DB Leg Raise

12.5x14

12.5x13

12.5x12

45 mins on Cross Trainer at 130/135 bpm, sleeping too much atm, due to mrs

being off work and me not taking her and training in the morning


----------



## winger (Jul 26, 2003)

Well if you don't get enough sleep it can elevate cortisol levels supposedly.


----------



## TH0R (Aug 15, 2007)

High reps Back, Bi's and Calves, 45 secs rest between sets, stuck to it this week

as well, workout completed in 45 mins, totally fvcked at end:thumbup1:

Another thing, really looking forward to each workout more and more, something

to do with the variety of each workout i think.

HS Pull Down

140x12

140x12

140x12

HS Row

60x12

60x12

60x10

Lying DB Straight arm Pullover

30x13

30x12

30x11

Cable Shrugs

95x30

95x25

EZ Narrow Grip Curl

50x12

50x12

50x10

Seated Incline DB Curl

12.5x12

12.5x12

12.5x10

Standing Calf Raise

120x12

120x12

120x12

120x10


----------



## tonyc74 (Sep 2, 2009)

seem to remember a few pages back you mentioned something about progress pics tel:whistling:


----------



## TH0R (Aug 15, 2007)

tonyc74 said:


> seem to remember a few pages back you mentioned something about progress pics tel:whistling:


Cmon, I've just recovered from 2 weeks illness:innocent: 

Will deffo put some up in next 2 weeks, should be 100% then and have

3 weeks cardio behind me:thumbup1:


----------



## tonyc74 (Sep 2, 2009)

OK fair enough you have...nothing like a kick up the ar$e to get some cardio in with the thought of progress pics, only thing that got me throught the 40 mins tonight!


----------



## winger (Jul 26, 2003)

tonyc74 said:


> OK fair enough you have...nothing like a kick up the ar$e to get some cardio in with the thought of progress pics, only thing that got me throught the 40 mins tonight!


Feel free to post up progress pics in Tels journal he needs the traffic. :beer:


----------



## TH0R (Aug 15, 2007)

Did 45 mins cardio yesterday

Heavy Quads, Hams today

Squats

Warm up

145x8

155x6

165x4

SLDL (did these now as I was in the rack already)

65x12

85x8

105x6 Still had to take it easy with back:rolleyes:

Leg press

200x6

200x6

200x5

Leg Extensions

60x6

60x6

60x5

Seated Leg Curl

105x5

105x5

98x6


----------



## leafman (Feb 8, 2009)

tel3563 said:


> Did 45 mins cardio yesterday
> 
> Heavy Quads, Hams today
> 
> ...


Just had read of last few pages for little catch up tel. Wouldnt think twice bout about lack of traffic journals have a habit of doing that, one minute im thinking about stopping mine, then minute next it picks up.

Sldls 105 for 6 and you have bad back, and u had to take it easy hmmmm iv got some work to do :lol: Saying that my sldls aint too bad prob due to fact my deadlift form is balls and its more like a sldl anyway lol. The 165 squats looking good too for some reason im finding it really difficult getting my squating going again, im useles since being restricted :whistling: Even before bad leg i felt really unsteady and weak. Suppose thats what u get for a long absense from them when u have legs lick a grasshopper :lol:

Im with you wnd winger on the small meals often thing i seen somewere. You know my diet is the envy of every bodybuilder and james L himself would be proud of it :whistling: But i do try have regular small meals with some nice protein in there. Organized chaos  (prob spelt worng)

Thanks for advice to buddy its always welcome and taken on board. I seen thread you started earlier today think it was lol. Ive not had chance to reply to it yet but tbh there is only a small amount of people i actually take and am given advice from on a regular basis and you have been one of them. One of first people to come onto my journal when i was a mighty 54 k  Its been a year last month now and what diff a year makes eh. And get ur progress pics up, good or bad, your dedication is second to none for a non competeing bodybuilder (and boards old man :whistling: ) and you have had injuries all time so wouldnt even worry about it and come on you always have the being old excuse :whistling: :lol: In all seriousness all best mate and if i done cardio u done id drop down dead haha, walking dogs is my cardio :laugh:


----------



## TH0R (Aug 15, 2007)

leafman said:


> Just had read of last few pages for little catch up tel. Wouldnt think twice bout about lack of traffic journals have a habit of doing that, one minute im thinking about stopping mine, then minute next it picks up.
> 
> Sldls 105 for 6 and you have bad back, and u had to take it easy hmmmm iv got some work to do :lol: Saying that my sldls aint too bad prob due to fact my deadlift form is balls and its more like a sldl anyway lol. The 165 squats looking good too for some reason im finding it really difficult getting my squating going again, im useles since being restricted :whistling: Even before bad leg i felt really unsteady and weak. Suppose thats what u get for a long absense from them when u have legs lick a grasshopper :lol:
> 
> ...


Thanks Kev, appreciate the sentiment, not really bothered about traffic mate,

would rather keep all the banter out tbh (winger accepted)

Feck me, is it a year since then, time fly's don't it:cursing:

Whats all this non competative stuff:lol: I'll get there in the end, I've promised

pics soon as I've been fecking ill and need time to build up again:whistling:

Got me thinking about diet etc, thought I'd cut down a bit but on doing

my macros I've realised I've not:lol:

Current weight hovering around 16 stone, probs anywhere from 15-20% bf depending

on what time of day it is

Here's the Macros from when I've cut down

Cals 4301 Fats 140 Carbs 404 Protein 353:lol: :lol:

Probably more than when I was on cycle:confused1:

Have been losing weight last couple of weeks though so not gonna change

till weight stops coming off, I had about 6000 cals on cheat day last Saturday:whistling:

Just had a thought as well, I've actually missed a meal out today from normal, never had my

Quark!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## leafman (Feb 8, 2009)

tel3563 said:


> Thanks Kev, appreciate the sentiment, not really bothered about traffic mate,
> 
> would rather keep all the banter out tbh (winger accepted)
> 
> ...


I meant competeing?? are you planning on hitting stage tel? sorry if you are mate i thought you were doing it for yourself if you no wot i mean. Thats why i was saying for someone not competeing your dedication is flawless tbh. Your always training and injured or not :lol: So are you competeing? and if your not thats what i meant about not competeing or did i just spell it wrong pmsl.

Oh one word for the statement iv highlighted.. BALLS :whistling:

Tel you no im not a big diet person, i wish i was, mayb could have done much better than i have done previous year. One step at a time eh. Milks my friend :whistling: think im gonna try sleep am up in morning with lil one have made a deal to get up wit kids every other day


----------



## TH0R (Aug 15, 2007)

was gonna do a show this year kev, but money, work etc has got a little in the way, sure

next year when I'm on an even kiel I'm doing it

This is why i'm semi doing a diet, or thought I was:lol:, just a dry run to see how I react to

differing methods.

I'm also hoping to get to know better the competing bbers at the gym to get advice off.


----------



## stow (Jun 5, 2007)

Just ask Andy and Stu to help you Tel.

S

(just caught up with thread as stuck in airport)


----------



## Bettyboo (Jun 8, 2009)

Lifting getting back to normal... and you all recovered from illness which is good. What comp you thinking of doing next year?


----------



## TH0R (Aug 15, 2007)

stow said:


> Just ask Andy and Stu to help you Tel.
> 
> S
> 
> (just caught up with thread as stuck in airport)


Thanks Stow

I didn't actually realise Andy had competed till a few weeks back, hardly ever

see him in the gym now tbh, only comes to collect the cash:lol:

Stu's a bit busy prepping for the nabba at the mo, I will experiment this year

and get down to nitty gritty next year, hopefully with more mass and bigger

legs.

Feel like I need a training partner as well, pretty sure I'd get more out of it and

being able to do negs, forced reps etc now and again would be a boost.

Hope you've been/going somewhere nice mate and had a good time:thumb:



Bettyboo said:


> Lifting getting back to normal... and you all recovered from illness which is good. What comp you thinking of doing next year?


Seen as it will probably be nabba first timers or over 40's it will be the Northern

one, think its at Batley, who knows though, don't want to put mockers on it:whistling:

New avvy looks great BB, as does the bikini pic keep it up girl:thumbup1:


----------



## Bettyboo (Jun 8, 2009)

Cheers Tel! Glad you back on track


----------



## winger (Jul 26, 2003)

tel3563 said:


> Cals 4301 Fats 140 Carbs 404 Protein 353:lol: :lol:


Damn, all those calories and still burning fat, you are a beast Tel!


----------



## Guest (Mar 5, 2010)

tel3563 said:


> Cals 4301 Fats 140 Carbs 404 Protein 353:lol: :lol:
> 
> Probably more than when I was on cycle:confused1:


Glad to see you are healthy and back on track Tel.. Are you currently off cycle?


----------



## rodrigo (Jun 29, 2009)

well tel gettin back on the horse so too speak tel good to hear your back to form just lendin support bud .. drive by si checkin out


----------



## TH0R (Aug 15, 2007)

ZEUS said:


> Glad to see you are healthy and back on track Tel.. Are you currently off cycle?


Almost:whistling:

Just cruising on 300mg, down to 250 next week then 250 e9d till mid April, I

have a holiday coming up in mid June so have something sorted mid April:thumbup1:

Have decided to experiment with differing diets/cardio for this year, perhaps

Keto next, will follow Dave Palumbo's cutting diet and try and tweak it here

and there to suit me.

Would like to get to around 14% bf and stay there, even whilst bulking.

Then next year, BOOM:lol: Feck me, I'll be the oldest first timer ever

I think the Yanks are way ahead of us brits dieting wise, they all come in in

terrific condition. Sure you will as well:thumb:

Quick question Bri, you any experience with this GHRP 6 & 2?

:beer:


----------



## TH0R (Aug 15, 2007)

winger said:


> Damn, all those calories and still burning fat, you are a beast Tel!


I'm a bit bemused by it tbh, thought I'd cut cals until yesterday, will cut them a

bit from today, want to see the carbs and fats come down a bit, far too much:whistling:



rodrigo said:


> well tel gettin back on the horse so too speak tel good to hear your back to form just lendin support bud .. drive by si checkin out


Thanks Rod, appreciate it:thumbup1:


----------



## TH0R (Aug 15, 2007)

Did Abs & cardio this morning, I've increased number of sets to 4 on upper and lower

exercise, also introduced side bends to try and see some obliques action, introducing

side crunches as well on my other abs morning.

Crunch Machine

70x20

70x15

70x14

70x12 Ouch!!

Hanging DB Leg Raise

12.5x13

12.5x12

12.5x10 Bodyweight x 10

DB Sidebend

20x20

20x20

Then 25 mins on Treadmill and 20 mins on X trainer.

10 minute streching after this, something else I desperately need to do.

One thing I'll add, seen as i'm sort of training 6 days per week, although cardio

and abs day are pretty mild in comparison, if I see any reasonable decline in the weight I'm

using or reps etc, then I'll totally reconsider what I'm doing, although haven't seen

any evidence yet:thumbup1:

I've also realised in 9 years of active training (in 3 spells) this is the first time

I've actually tried to lose weight, its a major mental hurdle IMO, all I see is

myself getting lighter and that, in the past, would mean I'm getting weaker.

Hopefully the next 6 weeks will see me get over that hurdle, although I already

think I'm shrinking:laugh:


----------



## leafman (Feb 8, 2009)

tel3563 said:


> was gonna do a show this year kev, but money, work etc has got a little in the way, sure
> 
> next year when I'm on an even kiel I'm doing it
> 
> ...


Ahhh sorry mate well that makes bit of sense then. Well like i said i think dedication is defo there and as long as u have that then things should go your way. Oldest first timers pmsl but imagine if u got top 3 or even won


----------



## TH0R (Aug 15, 2007)

Need to keep a closer eye on diet so I'll have to log it again

Meal 1 5 large scrambled eggs, 3 sml wholemeal toast, coffee with sml amount of sugar

Meal 2 45g Oats, 50g Protein (was using milk but now water)

Meal 3 225g Chicken, 50g Brown rice, tbsp of low fat thai sauce (hot!!!), 120g Brocolli

Snack 40g mixed nuts/Apple

Meal 4 As Meal 3 minus the Brocolli

Meal 5 250g Quark, 10g Honey, 80g berries, 80g mixed nuts

Meal 6 tbsp Peanut butter, 50 protein

Cals 3,860 Fats 172.0 Carbs 264.6 Protein 326.5

Thats 1 meal short of what I usually do and I will be hungry going to bed, I'd

normally have tuna and baked potatoe and not the PB and protein shake.

Can't believe how its become 2nd nature to eat so fecking much, I think I'm

gonna need a hand on my diet:whistling:

Right, anyone any advice on what to cut out, add etc

I think the way forward is to have smaller portions but I don't want to cut

protein, chicken comes in fillets and whatever weight the farmers chickens

were last week, suppose I could cut little pieces off them and make 3 fillets

last 4 meals, think I'm gonna be hungry:rolleyes:

Not going to do anything just yet, as I've said, still losing fat with cardio so

will wait till that halts, scaled this morning at 15-12

Edit: had meal 4 at 4.30, just had meal 5 (quark) and I'm fecking starving, any

ideas?? got 5 hours before bed!!!!!!


----------



## Guest (Mar 5, 2010)

tel3563 said:


> Quick question Bri, you any experience with this GHRP 6 & 2?
> 
> :beer:


I do not have any personal experience with it Tel. I have been reading alot about it though, and it does sound interesting


----------



## TH0R (Aug 15, 2007)

Chest, Shoulders and Tri's Light Day, 45 seconds rest between sets, fecking hard!!!!!

Pec Dec

84x12

84x12

84x11

Decline DB Press

32.5x12

32.5x11

32.5x7 very hard!!!!

Seated Incl Machine Press

60x12

60x12

60x10

Shoulder Press Machine

40x12

40x10

40x8

DB Lateral Raise but taking DB's all the way to the top, very much harder than I thought

and fried my shoulders just with 10kg db's !! I did them stood with my mid back leant on

a pole, so no cheating at all

10x7 Full ROM then 3 normal lateral raise

10x6/2

10x5/1 :lol: Might use the chrome DB's next time 

CGBP

67.5x12

67.5x10

67.5x7

Small V Bar Cable Push Downs

75x12

75x12

Completed in 40 mins, Day off tomorrow, no cardio or nothing, cheat day today but may

just have a cheat meal.

Same weight today as I was last Saturday 15/12, although I think I'm leaner, Mrs does as well

so thats good news as it means I'm probably putting the muscle back on that I lost when

ill, and losing bf.

Downside is I seem to be getting the fecking chest and cough back??? Not as bad but

annoying


----------



## TH0R (Aug 15, 2007)

Meals upto 3-30, tis cheat day as well

Meal 1 5 large eggs scrambled, 2 rashers bacon, 4 slices wholemeal toast, coffee

Meal 2 PWO shake

Meal 3 225g Chicken, 40g Rice, hot spicy sauce

Meal 4 40g Oats, 50g whey protein

Meal 5 130g Tuna, 140g baked potatoe, mayo, butter

To come, numerous pints of Kroney, steak, potatoes and veg, choc fudge cake, peanuts & crisps, probably fish & chips at end of night if i venture into town, off on lash now


----------



## winger (Jul 26, 2003)

That seems like a lot of food to me, can you add it up as far as calories?

I know that is a lot of work but damn that seems like a lot of food.

Also you did peck deck first to pre fatigue?

If Joe's objective is to lift as much weight as possible, would he do peck deck first?

WWJD, what would Joe do...lol


----------



## TH0R (Aug 15, 2007)

winger said:


> That seems like a lot of food to me, can you add it up as far as calories?
> 
> I know that is a lot of work but damn that seems like a lot of food.
> 
> ...


Pec dec just a change mate, normally wouldnt go near it but 6 weeks aint

gonna do too much damage, I never pre fatigue either so just shaking it up.

If weights drop on heavy days then I'll change routine completely, just about

trying something different winger:thumbup1: LOL @ WWJD, I'll stick to WWTD

Cheat meal was similar to last week but no starter, only had 2 pints as well:cool2:

Decided to go and do some cardio today, did 20 mins normal then 10 mins

HIIT as the gym was shutting

Mrs said the worst thing ever today, she asked if my arms were getting smallermg: :lol:

I'm determined to keep cardio and diet in till mid April, small arms or not:whistling:

Food as normal today, roundabout 3800 cals, less fats and carbs but not much

less:rolleyes:

Heavy back/bi's/calves tomorrow:thumbup1:


----------



## Guest (Mar 8, 2010)

tel3563 said:


> Mrs said the worst thing ever today, she asked if my arms were getting smaller


 mg: mg: :nono:

Oh man.... The mental anguish that must have put you through.:laugh:


----------



## winger (Jul 26, 2003)

ZEUS said:


> mg: mg: :nono:
> 
> Oh man.... The mental anguish that must have put you through.:laugh:


That is harsh. I would have told her my arms are smaller so I can choke you out better, oh wait, this is Tell we are talking about. :whistling:


----------



## leafman (Feb 8, 2009)

Just before my blast i seen a mate id not seen since summer, and his first words were... awww u hav lost some size :lol: I found myself trying to argue the point explaining i still weighed the same :laugh: Then realised what i was doing and just let it go (and started blast :whistling: ) 

Looking good tel nothing for me to say really, as i know fuk all   How you finding high reps tho? If you dont get big least you will be fit eh :whistling: :innocent:

All the best


----------



## TH0R (Aug 15, 2007)

ZEUS said:


> mg: mg: :nono:
> 
> Oh man.... The mental anguish that must have put you through.:laugh:


*Its my own fault for encouraging her to be honest when perusing the body*

*
I was driving and think it was a trick of the light:whistling:*

*
*



winger said:


> That is harsh. I would have told her my arms are smaller so I can choke you out better, oh wait, this is Tell we are talking about. :whistling:


*I already have small hands, just fit nicely:lol:*



leafman said:


> Just before my blast i seen a mate id not seen since summer, and his first words were... awww u hav lost some size :lol: I found myself trying to argue the point explaining i still weighed the same :laugh: Then realised what i was doing and just let it go (and started blast :whistling: )
> 
> Looking good tel nothing for me to say really, as i know fuk all   How you finding high reps tho? If you dont get big least you will be fit eh :whistling: :innocent:
> 
> All the best


*High reps, hmm, more all the fecking cardio eod, training back today*

*
and if there's any strength loss then I'm binning the whole routine and*

*
going to get more rest time.*

*
*

*
Mrs has just hit me with the bombshell she can't get the time off work*

*
for the holiday I've already fecking booked:cursing: So we've either got to go*

*
in October or early June, which doesn't fit into my training plans, need*

*
to re-plan things, plus I'm going to lose some money on cancelling the holiday:cursing:*

*
*

*
It was my fault really, was such a good bargain I couldn't wait and there*

*
were only 2 places left at the time, £530 for 12 days in Fethiye, Turkey*

*
Full board in number 4 rated hotel on Trip advisor, and that was for us*

*
both!!!!!!!*

*
*


----------



## TH0R (Aug 15, 2007)

Trained Heavy back, bi's and calves

Having studied in the mirror  I have to conclude my arms do look smallerI can only presume its

the bf drop which is doing this, just a headfvck I suspect, although I haven't been training them

on there own or a long long time, shoulders in same predicament to!!!!!

I was already to change up routines and sack the cardio but I'm a little confused after today.

Weights went up, reps were up on some, same on others, I'm now thinking arms are lagging because

they aren't getting enough work, shoulders seem to be lagging now as well.

I may go back to what I was doing before, bodypart every other day, plus ram an arms day in there.......

A nine day routine, mixing it up between low and high reps. Pointless carrying on with something

I've lost confidence in, was even looking at a 5/3/1 routine, deloading on 4th week etc, gym 3x pwk

Will still do cardio on days off when I'm sorted

Weighed in at 15/10, 2lb drop from last week, probably all off the arms:lol:

Deads

Warm up to 145 then

185x5

185x5 1 more rep than last week

185x5 2 more reps than last week

BOR

85x12

95x9

105x6

Pull ups

6

5

5 thought these may get easier with weight loss!!!

EZ Wide grip Curls

65x6

65x5

65x4

Straight Bar Cable Curl

70x12

75x10

80x8

Seated Calf Raise wider stance, 30 secs between sets

40x30

40x20

40x16

40x15


----------



## R84 (May 10, 2009)

Hi Tel, just dropping in as I mentioned a few days ago. Have caught up and my head feels chock-full of info now!


----------



## TH0R (Aug 15, 2007)

Meal 1 4 large boiled eggs, 4 wholemeal toast, 1 coffee with 1/2 sugar, Actimel pro biotic drink

Meal 2 40g Oats, 50g whey protein

Meal 3 225g Chicken, 40g Brown Rice, low fat Hot thai sauce

Pre workout Apple, 40g mixed nuts

Post workout Pro recover drink

Meal 4 250g Quark, 60g nuts, 80g mixed Berries, 2 chocolate Cookies:whistling:

Meal 5 5 large egg Omlette, 50g cooked ham, 30g Cheese

Meal 6 25g Peanut Butter, 50g Whey Protein

Cals 4278 Fats 191 Carbs 327 Protein 326

Still fecking way off with macros, still hungry:rolleyes:

Must tighten it up:rolleyes:


----------



## TH0R (Aug 15, 2007)

R84 said:


> Hi Tel, just dropping in as I mentioned a few days ago. Have caught up and my head feels chock-full of info now!


Alright bud, feel free to contribute some information


----------



## winger (Jul 26, 2003)

Tel unless you are measuring your arms and checking your bf you have no idea if they are bigger or smaller.

You cant look into the mirror to determine size on your arms, hell, when you loose bf the arms actually look better from a much better peak, at least that is how my body responds.

Also you jump around way too much. One week you say 2 on 1 off and 2 on, then it's 1 on 1 off, wtf?

Weather your cruising or blasting that also matters does it not?

I got one for ya, go by the numbers on the scale for weight and bf.

Then go by the numbers of weight push/pulled, simple sh1t!

The diet looks good but once again that's a lot of calories for a guy my size, but then again we have no pics to go by...lol :whistling:

Tel, I gota say I love the hell out of ya!


----------



## Guest (Mar 9, 2010)

tel3563 said:


> *Its my own fault for encouraging her to be honest when perusing the body*
> 
> *I was driving and think it was a trick of the light:whistling:*


I am not sure which is worse.. Your missus saying that or the girl the other day that said I was gorgeous, but that I was just to big. On one hand I thought(Yeees!!!)... On the other hand she was hot as fook and she didnt like my size


----------



## TH0R (Aug 15, 2007)

winger said:


> Tel unless you are measuring your arms and checking your bf you have no idea if they are bigger or smaller.
> 
> You cant look into the mirror to determine size on your arms, hell, when you loose bf the arms actually look better from a much better peak, at least that is how my body responds.
> 
> ...


Good post mate, I'll try and explain

Not quite sure about the frequency, I've been 1 on 1 off for ages now so

that may be the budweiser speaking

I suppose its the fact I've never tried to lose bf before, don't really know how

my bod's gonna react and I'm terrified of losing hard earned muscle. Its a real

headfvck atm, plus the 45 mins cardio eod is making me tired every day.

Food wise I've created my own monster, used to struggle eating but can't fecking

stop now, could just be the cardio and the faster workouts on light days using

up more calories, speeding up metabolism, which is what they should be doing.

Got to get them carbs down but will struggle to lower the fats eating 10 large eggs

pd.

Saw a decent post by paramaniac about only eating carbs for brekky and pre

& post workout, may give this a go

Anyway, feeling the love mate:thumb:


----------



## TH0R (Aug 15, 2007)

ZEUS said:


> I am not sure which is worse.. Your missus saying that or the girl the other day that said I was gorgeous, but that I was just to big. On one hand I thought(Yeees!!!)... On the other hand she was hot as fook and she didnt like my size


Thats easy solved mate, just send her my phone number and tell her to get in

touch, I'm probably perfect for her:lol: :lol:


----------



## TH0R (Aug 15, 2007)

Day off today

Todays macro's and meals

Meal 1 5 large scrambled eggs, 4 wholemeal toast, coffee

Meal 2 40g oats, 50g whey

Meal 3 225g chicken, 40g brown rice

Meal 4 130g tuna 150g baked potatoe, butter, mayo

Meal 5 As Meal 3

Meal 6 3 egg omlette

Meal 7 tbsp peanut butter, 50g whey protein

25g mixed nuts as snacks

Cals 3,723 Fats 157.7 Carbs 235.3 Protein 336.1

Calories down a bit on training days, probably because no post workout carbs/protein.

Still hungry


----------



## Guest (Mar 9, 2010)

tel3563 said:


> Thats easy solved mate, just send her my phone number and tell her to get in
> 
> touch, I'm probably perfect for her:lol: :lol:


I may have to pass her on to you!!!:laugh:



tel3563 said:


> Day off today
> 
> Todays macro's and meals
> 
> ...


Diet looks good mate. You're still cruising right?


----------



## TH0R (Aug 15, 2007)

ZEUS said:


> I may have to pass her on to you!!!:laugh:
> 
> Diet looks good mate. You're still cruising right?


Yes mate, still cruising, trying to drop a little bf but struggling to stop eating,

could eat a horse atm tbh:laugh:

Hope all is well mate, you started cycle now haven't you?? Update the journo

you lazy a55ed yank


----------



## Guest (Mar 9, 2010)

tel3563 said:


> Yes mate, still cruising, trying to drop a little bf but struggling to stop eating,
> 
> could eat a horse atm tbh:laugh:
> 
> ...


Yes Sir  I will get right on that!!!


----------



## TH0R (Aug 15, 2007)

Light/high reps quads, hams, bit of 4arms work

Very intense workout, light weights but much pump & pain:thumbup1: Again 45 secs

between set seems to be the biggest factor of bringing the pain on, maybe short

rest times will prove to be an important factor in growth or stagnation, we will see:rolleyes:

Hack Squat Machine

65x12

65x12

65x12 extraordinarely hard, felt it working lower quads so thats excellent as I need

development there

Leg Press

200x12

200x12

200x12 Again, fecking hard

Leg Extensions

35x12

35x10

35x7 Less than last week but I feel the leg press actually worked the quads harder

than the smiths squats last week, they were just uncomfortable, very hard.

Seated Leg Curl

84x12

84x12

84x11

84x7 Did 4 sets because unable to do sldl because of back pain

DB wrist curls:laugh:

10x35

10x28

Done in 40 mins

One thing I would say, anyone who hasn't trained legs in this manner

ie high reps, 45 seconds between sets, should give it a go.

Its a totally different feeling imo, ok, maybe its more cardio

based than muscle building, but to shock the legs into growth

there cannot be a better method short term.


----------



## jw007 (Apr 12, 2007)

Losing body fat, whilst retaining muscle

1) reduce carbs slightly

2) keep poundages high and try increase weight

3) up dose

then when weight loss stalls, drop carbs again and up protein

works for me


----------



## TH0R (Aug 15, 2007)

jw007 said:


> Losing body fat, whilst retaining muscle
> 
> 1) reduce carbs slightly
> 
> ...


Thats kinda what I'm trying to do right there mate, only thing different is I'm

doing 1 heavy and 1 light session just to give myself a little break from pushing

whilst I've lowered:eek: the dose. Weights/reps still going up in heavy sessions

so all good there.

Also started doing cardio, but need to do this as I was getting very unfit and

stiff, looking more like a meat head than a potential competative bber.

From other journo's I've read its fairly normal to feel your shrinking a little, probably

all in the head though, anyway posting pics week saturday so I'm sure everyone

can tell me where I'm going wrong

Was hoping to be in a better place bf wise for a short cutting blast in April/May time.

Sacked the August show (pussy I know) but now have a target of nabba in

Batley, May next year, plenty of time to beef up

Thanks for the input big guy:thumbup1:


----------



## hilly (Jan 19, 2008)

to be honest i would actually drop ure fats and replace with some fruit or rice cakes. I no its boring bodybuilder stuff but you could half ure fat on that last day you posted add in 300 cals from carbs or proteins and cut 300 cals per day and probs end up with more food if you pick the 300 cals wisely


----------



## TH0R (Aug 15, 2007)

hilly said:


> to be honest i would actually drop ure fats and replace with some fruit or rice cakes. I no its boring bodybuilder stuff but you could half ure fat on that last day you posted add in 300 cals from carbs or proteins and cut 300 cals per day and probs end up with more food if you pick the 300 cals wisely


Yes I do seem to lap up the fats, mostly comes from chicken, eggs and nuts mate.

I do have a couple of luxury's like real butter and a bit of mayo on the baked spud

but these only add up to around 30g

That last day was quiet a low carb and fats day for me tbh

I'm trying to find a midway point between dieting and not dieting, where I can

just maintain muscle but drop just a few % of bf, just so I'm in a better place

come mid April, think I'm sort of getting there, just the hunger is a bit uncontrollable

sometimes, and thats on 4k cals

I'm fairly certain its all based around my increased cardio, when I say increased

I meant to say starting cardio, been going for about 3 weeks and seem to

have settled around 15/11-12 whilst deffo losing some bf, so its mostly good

atm, just the arms look small

Not sure how I'll cope actually going low cals like you Hilly, thought terrifies me.


----------



## hilly (Jan 19, 2008)

well if ure leaning out mate thats whats important. the other option is just wack a little clen and t3 in and do it joe style 

yeh low cals terrifies me as well pal lmao no wounder i cnt sleep


----------



## TH0R (Aug 15, 2007)

Did Abs and 45 mins cardio yesterday, all good, even managed to cut cals to around 3600

Booked a holiday in Turkey for early June, 10 days so thats worth looking forward to, will only

have 8 weeks between blasts but can't be helped, may keep it at 10 weeks and have 6 week

blast, although I'm feeling raring to eat a load (more) and train a load already,been cruising

for 4 weeks

Heavy Chest, Shoulders and Tri's, this in one workout I don't like, can't help feeling

shoulders and tri's are suffering a little

Flat Bench

Warm up to 105 then

125x5

125x5

125x4 Didn't feel strong on these today at all, left shoulder a bit niggly

Incline DB Press

40x10

40x8

40x8

Weighted dips

15x10

15x8

15x7

Smiths Seated Front Shoulder Press

65x10

75x5

65x7

Upright Rows with EZ bar

40x15

60x6

60x6

Single arm cable lateral Raise

15x12

17.5x10

17.5x10

EZ Skulls

60x5

60x4 many reps LESS than last heavy session although Elbow pain is getting worse

Single Arm O/Head Press

15x7

15x6

Rope Push Downs exaggerating the bottom turn out of hands

45x14

45x12

Far too much volume but hey ho, only took 1 hour so not too bad. Really don't like training

shoulders with chest anymore


----------



## tonyc74 (Sep 2, 2009)

Dont like doing shoulders and chest either Tel now i do;

Chest & abs

Back and Bi

Shoulders & Triceps

Legs

well done on the cardio btw its fing boring but my gut is definitley getting smaller!


----------



## rodrigo (Jun 29, 2009)

i was doin a push pull routine and it seriously dropped the shoulder strength after chest, now on a split doin them with back much better, tho did like the push pull will go back to it summer time i thinks. keep er firing tel


----------



## TH0R (Aug 15, 2007)

Its only for a while longer, soon be going back to single body parts over 8 days, this just ties in

with the higher volume days for losing bf.

Definitely notice a difference though


----------



## rodrigo (Jun 29, 2009)

i felt pretty pumped all week on the push pull and strength went up too so will definitely use it again


----------



## TH0R (Aug 15, 2007)

tonyc74 said:


> Dont like doing shoulders and chest either Tel now i do;
> 
> Chest & abs
> 
> ...


Ive done that exact split for years mate:thumbup1:


----------



## TH0R (Aug 15, 2007)

rodrigo said:


> i felt pretty pumped all week on the push pull and strength went up too so will definitely use it again


push pull legs??

Thats more or less what I'm doing now, just alternating the heavy and light

workouts and cardio/abs eod on days off

Its a bit of a fvcker 6 days in the gym though:rolleyes:

I much prefer working a single body part per workout, more intense and I'd say

definitely better for full on growth, but got to change it now and again just for

the variety.

How can shoulder pressing 75kg on push day equate to doing 90kg on a

shoulders day, simply can't imo.

20% more weight must mean more growth for shoulders.

Fair enough you can train more often if you wanted, but does this help or hinder

growth?? My guess is hinder as I think I'm proving atm:laugh:


----------



## winger (Jul 26, 2003)

tel3563 said:


> Fair enough you can train more often if you wanted, but does this help or hinder
> 
> growth?? My guess is hinder as I think I'm proving atm:laugh:


Are you getting stronger? That's how you tell Tel.


----------



## TH0R (Aug 15, 2007)

winger said:


> Are you getting stronger? That's how you tell Tel.


Now theres a thing, like today, was little stronger on DB press, flat bench same,

smiths press was stronger but the triceps skulls was way way down.

I have something that will sort all that out in 4 weeks:rolleye: 

Hows trix buddy, all well


----------



## winger (Jul 26, 2003)

tel3563 said:


> Now theres a thing, like today, was little stronger on DB press, flat bench same,
> 
> smiths press was stronger but the triceps skulls was way way down.
> 
> ...


Well you did three pressing movements that indirectly hit triceps so no wonder your skulls were down.

Life is good, in one week I will be in Cabo Mexico, cervezas bore favor!


----------



## TH0R (Aug 15, 2007)

winger said:


> *Well you did three pressing movements that indirectly hit triceps* so no wonder your skulls were down.
> 
> Life is good, in one week I will be in Cabo Mexico, cervezas bore favor!


Which I also did last time!!

Mexico, sounds good bud:thumbup1:


----------



## TH0R (Aug 15, 2007)

Done 2 cardio and abs and high reps back, bi's and calves since last post, nothing to report

really

Oh, weight loss has stopped?? Bit of a mystery really as I've cut a meal out so downed

to around 3700 cals per day, seems fecking stupid that I'd lose weight on 4100 cals PD

but keep stagnant on 3700????????????? Crazy game this

Still 15/12 this Monday

Going to a nine day split soon, each bodypart gets trained e9d, I have Heavy legs to do

tomorrow


----------



## tonyc74 (Sep 2, 2009)

tel3563 said:


> Done 2 cardio and abs and high reps back, bi's and calves since last post, nothing to report
> 
> really
> 
> ...


cant work it out either Tel, think the older you get the more messed up the metabolism gets!

Im down to 100g carbs most days cardio every day sometimes twice, and i managed 2 45min pre brek sessions over the weekend and the weight wont budge!

might have to loose the 100g carbs next!


----------



## TH0R (Aug 15, 2007)

tonyc74 said:


> cant work it out either Tel, think the older you get the more messed up the metabolism gets!
> 
> Im down to 100g carbs most days cardio every day sometimes twice, and i managed 2 45min pre brek sessions over the weekend and the weight wont budge!
> 
> might have to loose the 100g carbs next!


Jeez, 100g carbs a day is drastic mate, may as well go Keto, I know a few on

it now and you can have 30g in the shape of green veggies pd.

Plus they all say they feel brilliant:cursing: No bloat, loads of energy, w4nkers

Cheat day every 2 weeks as well, maybe my choice of diet soon:rolleyes:

The real puzzle is how I can eat 400g more but lose weight, I suppose I could

be adding muscle but can't say I'm noticing


----------



## winger (Jul 26, 2003)

Some people can take more carbs than others, I keep my carbs low.


----------



## TH0R (Aug 15, 2007)

winger said:


> Some people can take more carbs than others, I keep my carbs low.


Pics


----------



## winger (Jul 26, 2003)

Pics of carbs? Lol


----------



## Guest (Mar 16, 2010)

tel3563 said:


> Pics





winger said:


> Pics of carbs? Lol


I say pics of both of you!!!!


----------



## TH0R (Aug 15, 2007)

Man, I've just cheated on my diet, had fish and chips, mushy peas, 3 chocolate hob nobs.

Just couldn't help myself, I think I'm cracking 

Did Legs today

Squats

Warm up to 145

155x6

155x6

155x5 was a little red here

SLDL

105x10

105x7

105x7 Back was not good, feels like I'm on dbol, big pump or could be mechanical??

Seated Leg Curl

105x6

105x6

98x9

Hack Squat (feet together) did this as couldn't get on leg extensions

50x10

50x10

50x10 really hit lower quads near Knee, not much weight on as I was going all the way down

and wanted to keep stress off knees, felt pretty good and really fried the low quad.

All a bit rushed but couldn't be helped, still a good workout and legs felt well worked


----------



## TH0R (Aug 15, 2007)

ZEUS said:


> I say pics of both of you!!!!


I'm gonna put some up this weekend Bri, seem to have halted on the bodyfat

loss, if anything putting a bit of bf back on:whistling: Hence why I pigged out tonight

on Fish, chips and mushy peas:thumbup1:

Hope everything going well bud


----------



## big (Sep 14, 2004)

tel3563 said:


> Man, I've just cheated on my diet, had fish and chips, mushy peas, 3 chocolate hob nobs.


fish, potato, green veg, and hob nobs contain oats i think

sounds pretty clean to me hot stuff :thumb:


----------



## TH0R (Aug 15, 2007)

big said:


> fish, potato, green veg, and hob nobs contain oats i think
> 
> sounds pretty clean to me hot stuff :thumb:


Next you'll be telling me the batter is full of essential fats

Nice to see you around again chief groomer:thumbup1:


----------



## Guest (Mar 16, 2010)

tel3563 said:


> I'm gonna put some up this weekend Bri, seem to have halted on the bodyfat
> 
> loss, if anything putting a bit of bf back on:whistling: Hence why I pigged out tonight
> 
> ...


No worries, that meal sounds tasty!!! Will keep an eye out for pics. I am overdue myself and may get into some self whoring over the weekend:thumbup1:


----------



## TH0R (Aug 15, 2007)

Did abs and cardio yesterday, diet been spot on although back to 4k + cals 

I've been really tired last couple of days, not sleeping too brilliantly atm, just don't seem to

be able to sleep through the nights anymore, always wake up at 4 or 5 and then toss & turn

till 7??

Changed routine again today, bp e9d and I'm training arms and shoulders on specific days.

Still going to do cardio & abs 2/3 days in 6

Today was shoulders and some trapz, major increase in weights from previous workouts

when training chest first, probably 30% up, must be better this way.

I'm thinking about a deload week (an easy week or week off), how many weeks would

you expect this to be after??

Smiths Seated Press

Major warm up, upto 85x3 then

95x3

100x1

85x6

85x4

85x4

DB Upright row, didn't like this and will be using EZ bar next week

12.5x15

15x15

17.5x9 Elbow hurting!!

Reverse Pec Dec

70x12

77x10

84x5

77x8

1 arm Cable Lateral Raise

20x13

22.5x8

25x6

20x12 15x8 Drop set

Smiths Machine Shrugs

105x15

105x15

105x11

Good Workout, 40 mins


----------



## tonyc74 (Sep 2, 2009)

tel3563 said:


> Next you'll be telling me the batter is full of essential fats
> 
> Nice to see you around again chief groomer:thumbup1:


and I got b0llocked for having a lime and soda!


----------



## TH0R (Aug 15, 2007)

tonyc74 said:


> and I got b0llocked for having a lime and soda!


 :lol: :lol:

Cmon now, at least I went the whole hogg:thumbup1:

Tony, I read you asking DB about how your not losing a bf, one thing I've

noticed about you is you like the old bagels:whistling:

I would suggest cutting out any starchy stuff like aformentioned bagels and

any bread etc.

Will make a difference bud

See how I've turned that round now


----------



## tonyc74 (Sep 2, 2009)

Ive just seen your comment about the bagel, i was concious of this and ive tried to cut them out, first step was to stop buying them!

Think ill stick to a little brown bread but mainly oats sweet pots rice etc

Got some Dbol starting on it next week looking forward to dipping my toe in to the dark side!


----------



## TH0R (Aug 15, 2007)

tonyc74 said:


> Ive just seen your comment about the bagel, i was concious of this and ive tried to cut them out, first step was to stop buying them!
> 
> Think ill stick to a little brown bread but mainly oats sweet pots rice etc
> 
> Got some Dbol starting on it next week looking forward to dipping my toe in to the dark side!


Dbol is awesome but not for somebody who's back pumps are ridiculously

painful ie mine

What dosage you running Tony?? Got a PCT planned mate??

I have a plan where i'm only going to eat high gi carbs for a week, fruit, veg

etc at around 100g pd, up the fats to 150g and protein to 400g.

My binging through the week has taken its toll, water retention up and belly

out:laugh:

I've also got a keto book to read, interested in the keto but with a few carbs eaten

around workouts, all the yanks do it (or so I'm told) and most of them look

OK

Thing is I'm upping the dose in April, wanted to get as much mass out of this

cycle as possible, which means upping the cals, decisions decisions:rolleyes:

Edit: I just fancy a bagel right now:lol:


----------



## tonyc74 (Sep 2, 2009)

All sorted Tel ill put up the details in my journal over the weekend think ill get a bit more nolva in though as i only have enough for pct but not throughout if i get any problems with the nips.

Ive got the Lyle Mcdonald book in pdf if you want a copy can email it, and another diet he did called the ultimate diet.

Good luck with the low carbs cant seem to handle it myself well not for too long anyway the odd day is fine.


----------



## TH0R (Aug 15, 2007)

Macro's today

Cals 4,550 Fats 186.2 Carbs 339.7 Protein 382.0

Only have a shake to come, pretty damned hungry as well :lol:

I really am going to have to sort a diet out that I can stick with, heard good things about

certain types of Keto so will read my books and evaluate.


----------



## TH0R (Aug 15, 2007)

Missed a few day updating, cardio friday,changed training on Saturday, started off with back, couldn't

do deads as rack being used, was a good sesh.

Had full day off sunday

Chest on its own today, although I did 3 sets of wrist curls, gay I know, at the end and 4 sets of rope crunches

Have changed all exercises apart from dips

Incline Bench Press

Warm up to 85 kg x 12

105x9

115x4 super hard with bigger ROM I think

105x6

105x4

Weighted Dips

20x10

20x8

20x7

Flat DB Bench, tried keeping tension on all the time, was super fecking hard

35x12

37.5x10

40x8

40x6

FST Cable x overs

7 sets

25x12

30 seconds between sets

Some Gay Wrist Curls with bb

30,21,17

Rope Crunch

95x20

95x20

95x15

95x13

Will try and get pics up this week although I'm off away for 3 days on Wednesday, good

camera has broken (new one!!!) but I have an older one but it has no timer, will wait till Mrs get in or

do in morning, overall looking a bit porky imo, diet went to pot from Wednesday of last

week tbh, and weekend was a real splosh out:lol:, only weighed 15/12 this morning though???


----------



## winger (Jul 26, 2003)

Mexico fly by and just checking in on my favorite geezer, he he.


----------



## TH0R (Aug 15, 2007)

Have a good time Winger, have a tequila for us mate


----------



## tonyc74 (Sep 2, 2009)

Did you ever try that Melatonin (spelt wrong i think) Tel?

Winger is that the view from the pool on your avi?


----------



## winger (Jul 26, 2003)

tonyc74 said:


> Did you ever try that Melatonin (spelt wrong i think) Tel?
> 
> Winger is that the view from the pool on your avi?


No my ass has hair on it..lol


----------



## tonyc74 (Sep 2, 2009)

Somehow im not too dissapointed its not your ass!


----------



## TH0R (Aug 15, 2007)

tonyc74 said:


> Did you ever try that Melatonin (spelt wrong i think) Tel?


not yet but its on order, will let you know how it goes in a couple of weeks

I tan really easily, as in really really easily, so shouldn't need a big dose


----------



## stow (Jun 5, 2007)

Just popped in to catch up Tel, keep at it. :thumb:


----------



## TH0R (Aug 15, 2007)

1 hr cardio today, going away on a golf trip tomorrow but gonna do legs at 6am :lol:

I'll probably need a buggy for golf on wed and thursday, hopefully will do arms at the hotel

gym, as from photo's it looks pretty good, swim and sauna/steam room as well:thumbup1:

Will not be on any kind of diet for the next 3 days except making sure I get enough protein

in, carbs will be based round stella consumption which will be heavy:rolleyes:

Back Friday night


----------



## TH0R (Aug 15, 2007)

stow said:


> Just popped in to catch up Tel, keep at it. :thumb:


Cheers Bud, keep on keeping on

Hope all is well mate:cool2:


----------



## stow (Jun 5, 2007)

Yeh good pal, enjoy your golf.


----------



## Guest (Mar 23, 2010)

tel3563 said:


> 1 hr cardio today, going away on a golf trip tomorrow but gonna do legs at 6am :lol:
> 
> I'll probably need a buggy for golf on wed and thursday, hopefully will do arms at the hotel
> 
> ...


That sounds like a phenominal trip Tel.. Have a blast mate! I love golf:thumbup1:


----------



## TH0R (Aug 15, 2007)

ZEUS said:


> That sounds like a phenominal trip Tel.. Have a blast mate! I love golf:thumbup1:


golf was almost a right off, P1ssed down all day Wed, blanket of fog all day

Thursday and P1ssed down again Friday, managed a game on Saturday:lol:

Still a good trip and really enjoyed it, did a couple of workouts in the hotel gym

which tbh wasn't too bad.

got back saturday and have felt like a fat fvck since have upped cardio and

started clen at 40mcg pd for first week, will do 5 days on 2 off and up to 80mcg

if no significant sides.

Haven't missed a workout but not sure if I like this 9 day routine, did back on Monday

no deads as back was fooked after golf

chest today

Incl BB Press (rc playing up a little, may go back to flat)

85x12

105x7

115x4

105x6

85x9

Weighted Dips

20x12

20x8

20x7

Flat Db Press

37.5x11

37.5x8

37.5x5 ???

FST cable X over

3 sets @ 30

4 sets @ 25

12 reps 30 second intervals

Rope crunch

95x20

95x20

95x16

95x13

then did 20 mins on treadmill, will do 20 mins after workouts and 45 mins on workout days.

Dose uppage on way, 8 week blast

325mg Cyp e wk

150mg prop eod

200mg npp e3d or 150mg eod?? Any difference as less pinning??

50mg stanz/prov ed last 4 weeks

Clen 80mcg pd 5 on 2 off

also got some mt 2 

Target, eat/lift like crazy first 4 weeks and then cut like crazy last 4 weeks

Still gonna do cardio throughout but up it last 4 weeks

Lots of jabbing though:whistling:


----------



## tonyc74 (Sep 2, 2009)

Jeez Tel you are going for it!

Trying to counteract the stellas youve had!?


----------



## TH0R (Aug 15, 2007)

tonyc74 said:


> Jeez Tel you are going for it!
> 
> Trying to counteract the stellas youve had!?


Hows things going Tony?

Good gains??

I'd need to train for 24 hrs solid to balance out the Stella and cheesecake:whistling:

Just done 45 mins cardio, got to say since starting on Clen energy seems to

have got a bolster, feeling quite feisty

I can see work getting in the way of training unfortunately, I've avoided going

back on tools but will have to take up the trowel within a fortnight as things

get busy and I don't want another bricky yet, for the first time in a long time

I have work piling up, not saying its easy going from here on in but fingers crossed

it could be easing the situation, unfortunately I still have plenty of creditors after my hard earned

cash but hanging on by a thread atm, lots of ducking and diving


----------



## leafman (Feb 8, 2009)

tel3563 said:


> golf was almost a right off, P1ssed down all day Wed, blanket of fog all day
> 
> Thursday and P1ssed down again Friday, managed a game on Saturday:lol:
> 
> ...


Its the lots of jabbin that keeps my dose down lol. Looking good tel, glad to see u back to was wondering were u had gotton to. Will be interestesing to see how u go with the clen keep us updated. And im glad work is picking up for you, construction has been nightmare latly, i was looking for work meself with no joy. All the best mate.


----------



## hilly (Jan 19, 2008)

cycle looks sweet. npp x 2 per week would be g2g IMO and worked for me


----------



## TH0R (Aug 15, 2007)

leafman said:


> Its the lots of jabbin that keeps my dose down lol. Looking good tel, glad to see u back to was wondering were u had gotton to. Will be interestesing to see how u go with the clen keep us updated. And im glad work is picking up for you, construction has been nightmare latly, i was looking for work meself with no joy. All the best mate.


*Only litte green shoots though Leafy, hope things are looking up for you now:thumbup1:*



hilly said:


> cycle looks sweet. npp x 2 per week would be g2g IMO and worked for me


*Thanks mate:thumbup1:*

*
*

*
*

*
*


----------



## tonyc74 (Sep 2, 2009)

tel3563 said:


> Hows things going Tony?
> 
> Good gains??
> 
> ...


Good to see things are picking up with work Tel.

Getting there with the gains..just tried to buy a new suit and i need the 42 (i was a 38 2 years ago!) but taken in as its too big in the waist, happy days!

When are you starting the MT?


----------



## TH0R (Aug 15, 2007)

tonyc74 said:


> Good to see things are picking up with work Tel.
> 
> Getting there with the gains..just tried to buy a new suit and i need the 42 (i was a 38 2 years ago!) but taken in as its too big in the waist, happy days!
> 
> When are you starting the MT?


I'm a bit weary of the MT II, I still have a tan from my hols in September and

don't take much to get a tan, going to Turkey early June so maybe test it

this month.

Going to start on a low dose, 0.5mg pd, run that for a few days and see what

happens, don't want to turn into Gupta though, I was talking to a couple who'd

gone to far and they looked sh1te tbh, I like the Bronze Ancient God look:lol:


----------



## IanStu (Apr 12, 2009)

tel3563 said:


> I like the Bronze Ancient God look:lol:


 :whistling:


----------



## TH0R (Aug 15, 2007)

IanStu said:


> :whistling:


well done Ian, you spotted the irony:laugh:

How trix bud??


----------



## IanStu (Apr 12, 2009)

tel3563 said:


> well done Ian, you spotted the irony:laugh:
> 
> How trix bud??


ok mate...cept my blast is going crap...I've actualy started to lose weight..realy p!ssed off about it, so I'm thinking of upping the dose, dont know what else to do, cant eat any more already on 5000 cals a day....apart from that everythings hunky-dory.

I always read your journal, you seem to be doing OK...some nice lifting :thumb:


----------



## TH0R (Aug 15, 2007)

IanStu said:


> ok mate...cept my blast is going crap...*I've actualy started to lose weight*..realy p!ssed off about it, so I'm thinking of upping the dose, dont know what else to do, cant eat any more already on 5000 cals a day....apart from that everythings hunky-dory.
> 
> I always read your journal, you seem to be doing OK...some nice lifting :thumb:


Sh1t, that is bad, whats the numbers and stuff with the blast

Do you change stuff around Ian??

I think strength is more important than weight, if strenght goes up muscles must

grow


----------



## Bettyboo (Jun 8, 2009)

Christ normal training has resumed then hehe. Mad session there too :0)


----------



## IanStu (Apr 12, 2009)

tel3563 said:


> Sh1t, that is bad, whats the numbers and stuff with the blast
> 
> Do you change stuff around Ian??
> 
> ...


i'm on 500mg test....400mg deca, all in one jab a week....my strength has gone up which i'm pleased about and i've lost body fat for some reason but I planned for this to be a bulking blast not a cutting one...i'm 6 weeks in and initialy gained 6 lbs (water I guess) and have now lost 5 so after 6 weeks a net gain of 1lb....WTF.....so my plan is to start next week on 750 test and 600 deca and see what happens....I'll let you know if it works


----------



## TH0R (Aug 15, 2007)

Well deca does take a long time to kick in imo, got good gains late on +6 weeks, with my deca cycle

unfortunately all wiped out by a fecking illness, went from 16/5 to 15/8 in 10 days, didn't eat

for 4 full days straight, was gutted, literally :lol:

So maybe give it more time I'd say Ian


----------



## TH0R (Aug 15, 2007)

did my cardio yesterday, 45 mins in morning, trained bi's, tri's & abs today, was a pretty

hefty workout but enjoyable, didn't keep records for a change but did ez curls upto 70kg x 4

Enjoyed it as it was different and did a few exercises I never normally do, finished with a

great pump exercise on bi's and tri's

Taking advice I got off con and hilly and gonna eat carbs in the am and round workout, rest

of time just protein and good fats. Cardio am and maybe pm if results aren't good after 4

weeks, so off we go:thumb:


----------



## tonyc74 (Sep 2, 2009)

Whats your baody fat at the min Tel?

i dont really have a goal as long as my abs are visible then ill be happy...not sure that will happen before the summer unless i get my ass into gear!


----------



## TH0R (Aug 15, 2007)

Well I'd say 15-18% depending on what time of day it is, its coming off, without a doubt, as

all my trousers are too big round waist, my back is always the worst place to see it off. I just

blew up last weekend due to salt and beer intake, thats all gone now. Need to tighten up

on little cheats as I've got a fetish on belgian chocolate cookies atm, if I have one I eat

the whole packet:rolleye:


----------



## stow (Jun 5, 2007)

And the pics Tel...

Thought you were posting up some progress??

Stow


----------



## tonyc74 (Sep 2, 2009)

Hes been promising pics for ages...sounds like hes had too many of them cookies!

must be camera shy


----------



## TH0R (Aug 15, 2007)

I'd put pics up but camera I got a few months ago is not accepting an sd card no more,

just won't lock in?? and I have no idea where the lead is for camera straight to computer is, honest:innocent:

Oh, same with phone, although Mrs says she knows where lead is and will find when she get in from

work, no, I don't know why she can't tell me where it is either:rolleyes: 

will sort it for all you closet gays:lol:

didn't do cardio yesterday as had ultra busy day with family & guests for dinner etc.

Blast now underway, have celery on hand for ultra high bp I get at beginning:thumbup1:

Diet has changed to carbs in morning and round workout, then protein & good fats only

Not sure on what calorie number to aim for, am aiming for losing bf but staying

around 15/7, I'm currently 15/13 first thing in morning post pee.

Will aim for 420g protein, roughly 150 carbs and 150g fats which works out at 3630

cals to start with, then adapt as neccessary, gonna spend a lot of today researching

this diet.

did shoulders/trpz today, also 20 mins of treadmill, jabbed pre workout and got

decent placebo aggression.

Smiths seated press

Warm up to 85kg

95x3

100x3

105x1

90x6

90x6

90x5

EZ Upright Row

60x10

60x9

60x8

Reverse Pec Dec

84x9

84x8

84x8 56x10 dropset

1 arm cable lateral raise to front

22.5x12

22.5x10

Behind

20x10

15x20 short range pump set

Shrugs

120x20 doing 5 normal reps, then 5 held reps for 2 secs etc

120x15

120x15

Good workout, 55 mins, although have got a slight pull in left lats, won't hold me

back though.


----------



## TH0R (Aug 15, 2007)

tonyc74 said:


> Hes been promising pics for ages...*sounds like hes had too many of them cookies!*
> 
> must be camera shy


You do have a point actually:rolleyes:


----------



## winger (Jul 26, 2003)

tel3563 said:


> will sort it for all you closet gays:lol:


Are you psychic?


----------



## Dsahna (May 25, 2009)

Stop clarting on about fcuking wires and get the pics up:lol:


----------



## TH0R (Aug 15, 2007)

winger said:


> Are you psychic?





Dsahna said:


> Stop clarting on about fcuking wires and get the pics up:lol:


Here's a link that should sort you out:lol:

http://www.xvideos.com/video346506/gaybusters_liking_twinks_gay_hardcore_gay_movies_gay_xxx2


----------



## tonyc74 (Sep 2, 2009)

Talking of closets ive never heard so much fannying round about a lead..especially from a northener!

is that one from the collection tel?


----------



## TH0R (Aug 15, 2007)

tonyc74 said:


> Talking of closets ive never heard so much fannying round about a lead..especially from a northener!
> 
> is that one from the collection tel?


why keep a lead if you have an sd card, you southerners stick to the polaroids:tongue: :lol:


----------



## tonyc74 (Sep 2, 2009)

actually ive still got a film camera!


----------



## TH0R (Aug 15, 2007)

Gonna stick one up somehow this week, will be nice to see difference (if any:lol in 8 weeks


----------



## Dsahna (May 25, 2009)

Nasty,good job the vid didnt play cos my phones flash player is shìt:lol:


----------



## TH0R (Aug 15, 2007)

Dsahna said:


> Nasty,good job the vid didnt play cos my phones flash player is shìt:lol:


Course it is Dan, course it is:rolleye:


----------



## TH0R (Aug 15, 2007)

Here's the new diet, this is more of a non training day amount of carbs as I'll up to 200g on

training days, probably with a pre workout drink/banana.

Meal 1

5 large scrambled eggs, 3 sml wholemeal toast, coffee

PWO

Cnp pro recover

Meal 2 Pwo meal

210g Chicken, 50g Brown Rice, 100g Brocolli

Meal 3

50g Whey, 25g EVOO

Meal 4

210g chicken, sml leafy salad with evoo sprinkled on it, 30g cheese

Meal 5

200g Rump steak, 2 fried eggs, 2 very small pieces of crusty bread

Meal 6

50g Whey, 25g Meridian Peanut butter or 4 egg omelette with ham and cheese (more cals)

40g nuts throughout the day

5L water

Macro's

cals 3,972 Fats 220.6 Carbs 127.1 Protein 363.4

Still a bit hungry but will see how it goes bf wise, will probably have the omelette as last meal

so macros just a little higher

My skin feels so greasy, I feel Italian :lol:


----------



## hilly (Jan 19, 2008)

looks good to me. have to tried sprouted grain bread. it would be a good replacement for the crusty bread in meal 5


----------



## TH0R (Aug 15, 2007)

hilly said:


> looks good to me. have to tried sprouted grain bread. it would be a good replacement for the *crusty bread* in meal 5


cheers Hilly:thumbup1:

I wouldn't normally of had this tbh, had just bought a french loaf from supermarket

so couldn't resist 

Is the sprouted bread available at anyhigh st supermarkets or is it strictly health shop??


----------



## hilly (Jan 19, 2008)

strictly health shops mate. i found it for around 1.80 aloaf. would do 4 meals each serving around 190 cal and 45g carbs. perfect pre workout IMO and ppwo meal.

they also do it in a fruit bread and a ginger bread that has slightly more cals in.

with that last meal id have an omelete but if the fast are getting to greasy have 2 whole eggs and 6 egg whites and add some protein powder then just neck a few fish oils


----------



## TH0R (Aug 15, 2007)

Interesting overnight development

Scaled this morning at 15/9, thats 3lb down on yesterday????

Not sure if this is good or bad, I know it must be water weight but what determines how

much water we have?

Is it just carbs that make us hold water, always been a bit confused with this water thing!!

Also not sure how healthy on the heart this is, being at the more maturer level:rolleye:

Any relevant info would be welcomed.

I have another question as well

Eating 200g carbs at breakfest and round workouts is easy, but on rest/cardio days having 150 carbs

just for breakfest seems overkill, just a bit puzzled here?? carry over to meal 2?? or have

some post cardio??


----------



## hilly (Jan 19, 2008)

i would split the carbs over 2 or 3 meals say 60-80 with breaky then spread the rest over another 2 meals during the day but before 6pm IMO.

1g carbs makes you hold between 2.6-3g of water depending were u are reading.


----------



## TH0R (Aug 15, 2007)

hilly said:


> i would split the carbs over 2 or 3 meals say 60-80 with breaky then spread the rest over another 2 meals during the day but before 6pm IMO.
> 
> 1g carbs makes you hold between 2.6-3g of water depending were u are reading.


I got the required carbs in the first 3 meals today, then spent rest of day just

protein & fats with a little salad & veg thrown in.

Seemed to suit me so I'll leave it at that for rest days, will be ok yes?

Appreciate the help specially as your on your prep:thumbup1:

Ps I've got a real taste for cheese atm, is this good or bad??


----------



## TH0R (Aug 15, 2007)

Todays macro's, a little short as I forgot my chicken salad with cheese when I went to the

football match with the lads I coach

3,601 cals fats 183.9 carb 177.0 Protein 312.7

back tomorrow, hoping lat is ok so I can do deads as haven't done deads for 2 weeks


----------



## winger (Jul 26, 2003)

tel3563 said:


> Ps I've got a real taste for fumunda cheese atm, is this good or bad??


That's not good! :whistling:


----------



## hilly (Jan 19, 2008)

carbs in first 3 meals is fine IMO mate. cheese also ok as long as it fits in macros and is real cheese i guess


----------



## TH0R (Aug 15, 2007)

winger said:


> That's not good! :whistling:


 :lol: :lol: whats it taste like winger

Cheers Hilly, pretty easy to stick to as well:thumbup1:


----------



## TH0R (Aug 15, 2007)

Did back, little calves and 30 mins of cardio, was one of those workouts you feel really good.

Had to pull myself back from training all day, actual workout took 50 mins then cardio.

Deads

Warm up to 145x6

185x3

205x1

185x3

Left it at that, lat pull and hams still not fully recovered.

BOR

105x10

115x7

125x4

105x9

Palms facing pull ups

7

6

6

Straight arm pull down

75x15

80x11

80x9

Pump set of 60x11 with limited ROM

Seated Calf Raise 2 second pause at top

50x20

50x15

50x12

50x12

30 mins on bike


----------



## TH0R (Aug 15, 2007)

todays macros, 95% of carbs before 2pm

Calories 3,913 Fats 200.3 Carbs 174.2 Protein 349.5

Feel good, no lethargy like I've had recently, and the npp seems to have helped with joint

pain already:thumbup1:

Going to change frequency of workouts to weekly instead of 9 days, just to see

how I do, if I feel its over doing it I'll have the odd day off.

sat here watching man u v b munich and can honestly say its the first time I've

ever wanted man u to win a game, cheating German w4nkers


----------



## TH0R (Aug 15, 2007)

Did my 45 mins of cardio

Todays macro's

Calories 4,011 Fats 204.5 Carbs 194.4 Protein 352.6

Slightly overdid carbs hence calories high, put oats in my only shake of the day

instead of EVOO, duh!!!

Still feeling energetic, am upping clen to 120mcg tomorrow

 Chest tomorrow


----------



## TH0R (Aug 15, 2007)

Decent chest workout apart from Incl BB bench, I've only done this a few times but have

noticed my RC hurting quite significantly, especially on warm ups?? Didn't change today but

will do next week, back to flat bench first, incl db second.

Incline BB Bench

Warm up to 85kg

105x7

115x4

105x7

85x9

Weighted Dips

20kg plate x 12

20x8

20x8

Flat DB Press

40x9

40x6

40x6

FST Cable Cross Overs

30x12x4 sets

30x9

25x12x2 sets

20 mins cardio on X trainer, 10 minutes stretching. Done


----------



## Jem (Mar 5, 2009)

Fly By ....Seem to be getting on nicely there tel - I like the new diet !

One cheat a week ?


----------



## tonyc74 (Sep 2, 2009)

tel3563 said:


> Did my 45 mins of cardio
> 
> Todays macro's
> 
> ...


must be this new low calorie diet :whistling:


----------



## TH0R (Aug 15, 2007)

Jem said:


> Fly By ....Seem to be getting on nicely there tel - I like the new diet !
> 
> One cheat a week ?


Hi jem, not sure tbh, I'm assuming I am

Nice to see things going well for you, your gonna look great on stage, and you'll

deffo be the best supported contestant their:thumbup1:



tonyc74 said:


> must be this new low calorie diet :whistling:


 :lol: Low calories, oh yes, I'll be skinny on only 4000 cals a day:rolleye:

Glad to have some company in here, I feel like everyone is desserting due

to lack of pics:whistling:

I've got one on the phone and I'm borrowning a lead tonight, so fingers crossed

tomorrow, feel a bit fat though, so no fat bastard comments thanks:innocent:


----------



## TH0R (Aug 15, 2007)

This is my diet for today with macro's, although I may have to cut this down as the weeks

progress, I think I'm gonna give up the cheese as I'm not sure about it, have dropped fvck

all since water, probably gained a bit, will see Monday.

I'm using this as a learning curve for next years real thing, ie how many cals

to maintain, lose and gain.

Not sure if 150g carbs is low or not but I certainly aint missing them, feel more

alert if anything:thumbup1:

This is 1 meal short of normal 

Meal 1: 5 large eggs scrambled, 4 small wholemeal toast, coffee

PWO: MyProtein Recovery drink

Meal 3: 210g chicken, 40g brown rice, 100g Brocolli

Meal 4: 50g Whey, 20g EVOO (can't stop work)

Meal 5: 210g Chicken, Leafy salad, 60g Red Leicester Cheese

Snack: 1 Carrott 

Meal 6: 210g Rump Steak, 2 boiled eggs

Meal 7: 50g Whey Protein, 35g Meridian PB

Would normally have 5 egg omelette with cheese on between 6&7

Edit, forgot macro's Calories 3,948 Fats 205.7 Carbs 158.5 Protein 362.5

Supplements PD

10g Fish Oils

3g Vit C

2 multi vit & mineral

1g Taurine

9g BCAA

20g L Glutamine

2g glucosamine

75mg Asprin

30mg Lansoprazol


----------



## hilly (Jan 19, 2008)

cnt find fault with that mate


----------



## TH0R (Aug 15, 2007)

hilly said:


> cnt find fault with that mate


Cheers hilly, think I need to cut down on food a bit, the lowish carbs is not

affecting me at all, in fact I could probably knock another 50g off, would this

benefit me with the fat burning??

One thing I'm sure I'm doing wrong is the cardio on days off, I still do it morning

but I have my scrambled eggs etc before, and chicken, rice and brocolli is the

meal after. Not sure I could do cardio on an empty stomach, but tbh I haven't

tried it yet, so maybe not that bad:confused1:

I was thinking about doing night cardio, its just a lot more convenient in the morning

Any advice??


----------



## hilly (Jan 19, 2008)

i would leave carbs were there at and pull some fat away personally as you will notice this yet and ure fat is higher than i would like to be honest.

for me fasted cardio on just glutamine and bcaa works wounders but i no rams likes evening cardio as fits his schedule better.

i would def do it on empty stomach tho.


----------



## TH0R (Aug 15, 2007)

hilly said:


> i would leave carbs were there at and pull some fat away personally as you will notice this yet and ure fat is higher than i would like to be honest.
> 
> for me fasted cardio on just glutamine and bcaa works wounders but i no rams likes evening cardio as fits his schedule better.
> 
> i would def do it on empty stomach tho.


Cheers Hilly, will give the am cardio a go with the glutamine and bcaa's, what doses

do you do??

Should be easy to drop some of the fats, at least around 40-50g, will just wait

till I get weighed on Monday

Thanks again mate:thumbup1:


----------



## hilly (Jan 19, 2008)

not a problem pal. i take 10g glut and 5gbcaa with some fat burner type. usually do cardio 20-30 mins after this by time i get ghym etc.

yeh drop 50g fats will free 450 cals per day lol


----------



## leafman (Feb 8, 2009)

Nice diet tel :thumbup1: Glad things looking on track, and 205 deadlift :thumbup1: Not much to add except i wish i had a diet like yours and could stick to it


----------



## TH0R (Aug 15, 2007)

In all honesty I didn't want to post these, they make me look sh1te tbh, no idea

why, maybe I am that fat:rolleye:

Mrs says it looks like a different person, don't know if she's being nice or not

There from last Sunday, first thing in morning taken with my old camera which is

not very good, new camera still fooked but need to get better pics as the weeks

pass, in fact I've just thought the thing is only 6 months old so it'll be under guarantee.

Special legs pic for the closeters:lol:


----------



## TH0R (Aug 15, 2007)

After missing legs last week I was raring to go this week, was a really good workout:thumbup1:

Squats, all parallel or even below

Warm up to 145

160x5

165x5

170x4

145x7

SLDL, first time I've done these and the back hasn't hurt:thumbup1:

105x10

125x8

125x7

Seated Leg Curl FST

63x12

70x12

63x12x5 sets

Leg Extensions FST

40x12

35x12

30x12x5 sets

Excellent workout, then actually did 20mins slow cardio, helps with doms tbh

10 mins stretching

Done:thumb:

Back to training on consecutive days, didn't notice any difference and even though

I'm missing a 45 min cardio, I'm sure the actual workouts will be better for fat loss.

May train arms/abs tomorrow, then rest day, then shoulders Tuesday, back Wednesday.


----------



## leafman (Feb 8, 2009)

tel3563 said:


> In all honesty I didn't want to post these, they make me look sh1te tbh, no idea
> 
> why, maybe I am that fat:rolleye:
> 
> ...


Dont think you look fat tbh tel. Tricep shot looks good, i think its just the way you have took pic in the front on shot. If someone else took the pic so u can do a proper pose, i bet it would look ten times better. I think its looking good, loseing fat and gaining muscle :thumbup1: Good to see some pics too tel, quads looking big and can see definition coming threw. Looking good big fella, and your missus will prob see it better on u than you do yourself. I dont think u notice it in yourself as much as others do. Good luck mate and all the best :thumbup1:


----------



## hilly (Jan 19, 2008)

not in a bad position at all tel and that can easily be improved on


----------



## tonyc74 (Sep 2, 2009)

apart from the horrific leg shot (far too much pube on display!) looking muscly there Tel..in a non **** way!

Definitley not fat!

Good pics anyway


----------



## TH0R (Aug 15, 2007)

Cheers lads, still not convinced though 

Agree that its very hard to take pics of yourself in a mirror, won't do that again, maybe

shouldnt take them cold either, probably after the gym would be best?? Not just as I get up:rolleyes:

One good thing about the pics, at least I can gauge how I progress over the next few weeks

I also have to put in perspective how other 46 year olds look 

Didn't know whether to have a cheat meal or not, so I didn't, but I had a big chocolate

pudding with custard after my steak & Brocolli :lol:

Anyway I'll be working hard over the next few weeks of that you can be sure.


----------



## TH0R (Aug 15, 2007)

Having probs with internet at mo, just changed isp and not going well!!!!!

Trained shoulders yesterday, good workout apart from strength a little down!!!!! weighed

in at 15/9, virtually same as last week, pretty sure still dropping some bf so will leave things

at 3600-3900 cals for now

Been cutting my huge lawns for first time and that must count as extra cardio as its

fecking knackering

Came off Clen on sunday, just for a week then hopefully time it so I can take it for the

last 2 weeks before holiday

One thing I've noticed since then, I'm knackered, very sleepy and leg Doms was very bad

this week (so much for light cardio dispersing the lactic acid)

Could be the gardening I'm doing though??

All in all, I'm not feeling as good as normal on cycle, could be because I've switched to cyp

and a slightly longer half life than the enth I was cruising on, will wait and see another week.

Could be not eating the extra calories I'd normally stuff in, probably around a 1000 calories

down on normal cycle diet.

45 mins cardio to do today, probably tonight as I'm busy trying to organise

a few jobs at mo, will be first time I've done it on a night without any carbs

pre or post.

Back/Calves tomorrow:thumbup1:


----------



## hilly (Jan 19, 2008)

as ure dieting tell ure not guna feel full of spunk IMO. however if it doesnt get better switch some fat for carbs just a little


----------



## TH0R (Aug 15, 2007)

hilly said:


> as ure dieting tell ure not guna feel full of spunk IMO. however if it doesnt get better switch some fat for carbs just a little


Cheers Hilly, was thinking this myself, have been trying to keep the carbs lower

than you originally said, just as an experiment really, feel a bit flat until mornings

when muscles seem to fill up and I feel a lot better (after carbs), then merry go round till

next morning.

Will take your advice if things don't change, possibly have complex carbs in first

3 meals of the day, instead of first 2.

I was more concerned with losing strength in my shoulder press, just the odd

rep here and there but wouldn't like to see it become a trend, although I know

this is inevitable towards the end of my 8 weeks, although I'm hoping the stanz

added in week 5 will counter act this a little

I'm just trying to get a nice balance of slowly removing the bf yet still make some

solid gains, I'm finding it harder in practise than on paper.

Thanks again mate, you input is very welcome:thumbup1: (as is anybodies)


----------



## tonyc74 (Sep 2, 2009)

See if it makes a difference doing any cardio pre brek Tel..that way you wont have to alter the diet much if you start loosing some weight.

Ive decided after this cycle and PTC im going to cut...ive realised im not going to be happy with the state of my body unless i have visible abs!


----------



## TH0R (Aug 15, 2007)

I'd do a PCT Tony, make more sense

Can't get in the rythym for pre brekky cardio, reminds me too much of my old boxing

days and pounding the road at 5am, half asleep.

There an opinion that says do cardio, doesn't matter when, just do it, although

the need to experiment with it is there, we'll see in the next couple of weeks, I've

only been on the high fat diet for week and a half, so maybe my bodies not used to

using fats yet, I've deffo never tried to live on 150 carbs or lower a day ever. Will give it

a bit more time.


----------



## leafman (Feb 8, 2009)

tel3563 said:


> I'd do a PCT Tony, make more sense
> 
> Can't get in the rythym for pre brekky cardio, reminds me too much of my old boxing
> 
> ...


150 carbs per day :confused1: I think id die tbh. All you can do is try tel and see were it takes you. Do you find it hard? Dont sound a lot to me, good luck with it :thumbup1:


----------



## tonyc74 (Sep 2, 2009)

yeah i was hoping to try something new but your right ill do PCT instead...


----------



## stow (Jun 5, 2007)

:thumb :Good reading old man, well done. :thumb:


----------



## jw007 (Apr 12, 2007)

tel3563 said:


> In all honesty I didn't want to post these, they make me look sh1te tbh, no idea
> 
> why, maybe I am that fat:rolleye:
> 
> ...


you need to pose your shots in decent light to get a good representation mate

Cant really tell like that lol


----------



## TH0R (Aug 15, 2007)

stow said:


> :thumb :Good reading old man, well done. :thumb:


Errmm, cheers I think



jw007 said:


> you need to pose your shots in decent light to get a good representation mate
> 
> Cant really tell like that lol


Will try again in a week or two:thumbup1: Good news for you today:thumb:

Did abs & 45 mins cardio, struggled like feck on cardio?? No idea why, felt lethargic

and at the end felt a little hypo, had to have a 500 calorie flapjack:rolleye:

Totally ruined my diet for the day so followed it with scampi, chips and baked beans

with loads of bread plus 4 choccy biscuits and a cuppa tea, did the job

My willpower is waining on this high fats stuff, may go back to having carbs

all day, but just not a lot

Question: If the macros are the same in the 24 hours, what difference can it make??

I can eat chicken or steak with 40g rice every meal no probs, feel good on it etc

but for some reason after 7 or 8 days this diet is a struggle and feeling sh1t is

not what I want right at the beginning:confused1:


----------



## hilly (Jan 19, 2008)

carbs = insulin which creates more hunger and possibly more fat store

edit - u will never be lean if cnt stay strist for a week or 2 mate


----------



## TH0R (Aug 15, 2007)

hilly said:


> carbs = insulin which creates more hunger and possibly more fat store
> 
> edit - u will never be lean if cnt stay strist for a week or 2 mate


I know what you mean, I'm not usually so bad, I've gone months living on chicken

rice veg and maybe some quark and fruit, no problem, just today was a bit of a

shock with the total loss of energy whilst doing cardio.

Honestly mate, I've trained all my life one way or another and nothing has ever

phased me

Possibly this diet not for me?? Dont' want to cop out though!!

I'd rather up the cardio and eat a limited number of clean carbs if I felt better.

Maybe I'm just not eating enough carbs at 150, I'll up it to 200g pre 12pm

and see how that goes. Cut fats to around 160-170, leave protein at 350+

Incidentally did urinalysis test with sticks, slight trace of protein in p1ss, good???

Actually showing signs of keytones present as well???

Glucose was around 8, highish??

Ph balance was 5

Going to try and find out what the norms are for these


----------



## hilly (Jan 19, 2008)

bump those carbs up and drop fats, we are all diff its about finding what works.

I have found my diet this year high pro/mod carbs and low fat has worked great for me. pro 350/c260/fat 40


----------



## TH0R (Aug 15, 2007)

Will do bud:thumbup1:


----------



## Dsahna (May 25, 2009)

Jesus christ tel,them pics are walking a fine line on the open forum:lol:loving the deceptive (i have a huge wand) blacking out mate,oldest trick in the book mate!


----------



## TH0R (Aug 15, 2007)

Dsahna said:


> Jesus christ tel,them pics are walking a fine line on the open forum:lol:loving the deceptive (i have a huge wand) blacking out mate,oldest trick in the book mate!


How very dare you:rolleye:



Back, calves and 20 mins on treadmill today

Deads (weight is 4 inch from floor)

w/up to 145

185x3

205x3 PB (mini boooom) Only got 1 last week:thumbup1:

185x4

BOR

115x8

125x4

115x7

105x9

HS Pull Down

160x10

180x7

200x4 Poor Form

160x9

Straight arm Push down

80x13

80x11

80x9

60x11 limited rom pump set

Seated Calf 2 second pause at top

50x20

50x16

50x12

50x12

20 mins on treadmill

Deads at 205 were very very hard, felt like my back was going to give way.


----------



## Ken Hutchinson (May 29, 2009)

Dsahna said:


> Jesus christ tel,them pics are walking a fine line on the open forum:lol:loving the deceptive (i have a huge wand) blacking out mate,oldest trick in the book mate!


Well i was impressed:laugh: so what your saying is that he is faking it.


----------



## Dsahna (May 25, 2009)

Ken Hutchinson said:


> Well i was impressed:laugh: so what your saying is that he is faking it.


You tell me mate!:laugh:


----------



## Dsahna (May 25, 2009)

Serious lifting aswell tel,nice pb!


----------



## Ken Hutchinson (May 29, 2009)

Dsahna said:


> You tell me mate!:laugh:


Well it's a well know fact, us northern men are very well hung, compared to the southerners lol.


----------



## rodrigo (Jun 29, 2009)

feckin great deads tel broke the 200 thumbs up bud, i got a pb of 170k FOR 3REPS hard work... monday but tuesday felt like the alien predator thingy had a go at taking my spine out LOL


----------



## TH0R (Aug 15, 2007)

I forgot to say but my strap broke yesterday on my second set of 205, hence I moved down

as concentration was fooked, first time thats ever happened to me!!!

Diet went well yesterday, cals were 3600 with 210 carbs 170 fat and 300 Protein. Dropped the

protein 50g as some was showing in stick test so figured its getting wasted, will test again

in a week

Completed 45 mins cardio with stretching this morning, looked a lot fuller today after my

carb loaded brekky and chicken & rice, was tempted to take a pic but I'll leave it for the

2 week mark, at least I know the best time to take them

Nice pb Rod, glad your training is going well.

BTW, I had to photoshop the tip from the bottom of the black shape, couldn't believe you

could still see it:rolleye:

:lol:

Didn't realise I was pantless for the arm shot as well S&S thread pic??? :lol:


----------



## tonyc74 (Sep 2, 2009)

tel3563 said:


> BTW, I had to photoshop the tip from the bottom of the *black shape*, couldn't believe you
> 
> could still see it:rolleye:
> 
> ...


A full stop or semi colon would have probably done!:laugh:

Nice job on the deads btw


----------



## TH0R (Aug 15, 2007)

Yesterdays macros

3,731 Fats 188.7 Carbs 158.2 Protein 342.9

Was a busy day with lots going on so nice to get somewhere near correct diet.

Trained chest/bi's today, have to say it was pretty tragic, my left tricep and right delt are both

giving me some pain, left tri in particular.

Knew as soon as I was incline benching things weren't right, kept on and dropped weights

and did higher reps, was ok but nothing special.

Finished with 25 mins on X trainer and some stretching of sorts.

Incline Bench

warm up to 85

105x8

115x2 pmsl

105x5

85x10

Weighted Dips

20x12

20x8

20x6

Flat DB Press

35x10

35x10

35x7

Cable x over FST style

30x12x4

25x12x3

Standing DB Curl

10x20

10x18

10x15

Standing EZ curl with back against upright bench

40x15

40x15

40x12

High cable curl (pump sets)

25x30

30x20

25 mins X trainer.


----------



## TH0R (Aug 15, 2007)

Legs today, strenght on squat a tad down but up on other things??

Feel bloated today but got a compliment in the gym so made up for it 

Squat

warm up to 145x6

160x5

165x5

170x2 bllcks

145x8

sldl's

105x10

125x9

125x9

seated leg curl FST

70x12x3

63x12x4

seated leg extension FST

35x12x4

30x12x3

Legs were suitably fooked, had to mow lawns again so I'm doubly fooked, I'm sick of it

already and its only mid april, time for son to take over

Diet bang on, probably gonna have a cheat tonight, maybe a couple of pints and a pudding

with my steak, chips, mushrooms etc

Back on clen tomorrow I think, will have to check diary

:beer:


----------



## R84 (May 10, 2009)

Hi mate, just caught up. Good pics (apart from that borderline leg pic :lol: ).

No need to be so self-conscious about the pics; the lighting was a bit harsh (that's my excuse anyway)!


----------



## winger (Jul 26, 2003)

I think you look fine in the pics but they are so blurry you can't see all the cross striations is all.


----------



## TH0R (Aug 15, 2007)

R84 said:


> Hi mate, just caught up. Good pics (apart from that borderline leg pic :lol: ).
> 
> No need to be so self-conscious about the pics; the lighting was a bit harsh (that's my excuse anyway)!





winger said:


> I think you look fine in the pics but they are so blurry you can't see all the cross striations is all.


I'll put some more up on Monday, see if there's been progression, although

them first ones are not v good, hopefully will be able to see that from new one's

For some reason I've bloated up a bit, not normal for me, I've been having some

low sodium salt with my chicken and some HP sauce with my steak, not a great

deal, would this be a problem.

It could be high bp but I ain't got time to find the tester, grass cutting is not

my fav thing to pass the time

will test bp tomorrow morning pre brekky.

Sneaked a look at my weight this morning as I knew I'd be having some kind of

cheat, 15/11.5, thats 3.5lbs + on the week, drop some calories or assume its

water/muscle???

Any clues anyone on either problem would be nice:thumbup1:

:beer:


----------



## hilly (Jan 19, 2008)

didnt u have a major cheat mid week tel?

ure cals are to bloody high to cut. pull them down to sub 2800


----------



## TH0R (Aug 15, 2007)

hilly said:


> didnt u have a major cheat mid week tel?
> 
> ure cals are to bloody high to cut. pull them down to sub 2800


That would be drastic for me, yes, had an off day cheat on wednesday, are

you hinting i'm a fat b4stard and not to have one tonight

I was thinking of dropping cals but more to 3200, I think an easier way to achieve

this for me would be to miss a meal, eat every 3 hours instead of 2.5, maybe miss

the late night whey and pb shake pre bed.

I'm also starting physical work soon, can't afford to employ a bricky yet, so that

will use a fair few calories up right there.

Thanks for the advice mate, as always, very much appreciated:thumbup1:


----------



## hilly (Jan 19, 2008)

meet u in the middle then 3000 

if you have had 1 cheat why another? personally i would say no cheat for next 2/3 weeks until weight loss is moving


----------



## TH0R (Aug 15, 2007)

After some thinking and taking Hilly's advice I'm cutting the cals to the 3200 mark, still 90%

carbs before 2pm

Started back on clen for 2 weeks today, hr up on cardio after weights to an easy 135

Upped cardio to 60 mins 3xpwk and 30 mins on training days

Trained shoulders, tri's and a bit of abs today, still losing a little strength on the compound lifts:cursingexcept deads??)

Not a lot but enough to p1ss me off

Seated Smiths Press

warm up to 95x1

100x2 seemed pointless going for 105 as the 100 was 2 reps down on last week

90x6

90x5

90x3

75x8

Lateral raise, strict with back on an upright bench

15x10

17.5x9

20x6

15x10 10x6 Drop

Reverse Pec dec

FST

63x12x1

56x12x1

49x12x2

42x12x1

35x12x2 Going to alternate fst with lateral raises for next few weeks, I enjoy the pain it brings

EZ Skull Crushers

50x12

55x9

55x8

Rope Push Downs

FST

45x12x5

40x12x2

Rope Crunch

4 sets


----------



## TH0R (Aug 15, 2007)

Todays Macro's, not quiet what I was aiming for but will stick to same mark for the week

and see what happens, still 8 or 900 less than the norm with a fair bit of cardio in there.

Calories 3,259 Fats 154.8 Carbs 173.9 Protein 297.9

Have taken some pics (hopefully better than last one:rolleye, will get them up tonight or tomorrow


----------



## TH0R (Aug 15, 2007)

Did 60mins cardio this morning

Downloaded pics and will post them here but fack me, I'm not very good at taking photo's :lol:

I think the camera must of been on shaky hand setting 

Took one of left side of upper body and one of right, still look a bit porkier than I am imo but they'll

serve there purpose to compare the weeks as they go by.

Will have to get the Mrs into taking photo's me thinks


----------



## Dsahna (May 25, 2009)

Nice gunnage!:thumbup1:cant tell much else due to pic quality:lol:


----------



## YetiMan1436114545 (Dec 7, 2007)

Got some big arms fella


----------



## TH0R (Aug 15, 2007)

Dsahna said:


> Nice gunnage!:thumbup1:cant tell much else due to pic quality:lol:


If you shake your head real fast from side to side they actually look clear:lol: :lol:

No idea what settings camera was on, they looked alright in the little view finder thingy??


----------



## winger (Jul 26, 2003)

tel3563 said:


> If you shake your head real fast from side to side they actually look clear:lol: :lol:


LOL

It's probably the clen shakes. :whistling:


----------



## tonyc74 (Sep 2, 2009)

Those pics are bloody awful worse than mine for quality!

The guns are looking good though Tel and you are looking chunky (not in a fat way)

Wheres the cardio?

Its made a difference for me to keep the fat off by taking the cardio outside i.e. up steps, hills etc @140 on the hr monitior..anyway dont want to sound like sucking eggs and all that.


----------



## TH0R (Aug 15, 2007)

winger said:


> LOL
> 
> It's probably the clen shakes. :whistling:


I don't have my clen with shake, I have it with water

Actually, you might be right:rolleye:



tonyc74 said:


> Those pics are bloody awful worse than mine for quality!
> 
> The guns are looking good though Tel and you are looking chunky (not in a fat way)
> 
> ...


Chunky:lol: :lol: WTF!!!!!

cardio done mostly on x trainer as walking seems to fvck with my hamstrings:confused1:

although my flexibility is improving with the stretching:thumbup1:

Will give the fewer cals and more cardio a week or two before I decide whats next.

May have to walk to Turkey for the hols yet

May try walking in the woods we have round here at the weekend, tis really

pretty, streams etc, and the Mrs also likes it there, she also likes going there:lol:


----------



## tonyc74 (Sep 2, 2009)

Wrong choice of words!

You look alot more solid and thicker on those pics its probably the angle...

After slogging my guts out at 130 with cardio i know Hilly does his at 140 and its deinfitely made a differnce to me...in real terms its a slow jog rather than walking but if the rate gets up too high i'll walk for a few minutes..


----------



## TH0R (Aug 15, 2007)

tonyc74 said:


> Wrong choice of words!
> 
> You look alot more solid and thicker on those pics its probably the angle...
> 
> After slogging my guts out at 130 with cardio i know Hilly does his at 140 and its deinfitely made a differnce to me...in real terms its a slow jog rather than walking but if the rate gets up too high i'll walk for a few minutes..


Don't forget I'm 10+ years older than you, 20+ older than Hilly, theoretically I should be able to lose

a fair bit at 130, normally keep it at 135ish though, isn't hard but after the hour I'm soaked in sweat


----------



## TH0R (Aug 15, 2007)

Did back/calves and a bit of abs, was p1ssed off as forgot my strap had broke

for deads and nobody in gym had any straps, or behind counter. Still had a good

workout though.

Reverse grip BOR

W/up to 65x12

85x12

105x6

105x5

85x10

Palms facing pull ups

8

6

5

Lieing DB Straight arm pullover

40x12

40x10

40x8

Cable rows FST

55X12X7

Seated Calf Raise FST

50x12x3

40x12x4

Hanging leg raise with DB between feet

10x15

10x13

10x12

Then did 30 mins on X Trainer

Forgot to weigh myself Monday, weight today first thing was 15/8


----------



## TH0R (Aug 15, 2007)

Have been keeping to diet, dropped cals to 3000 to see what happens except yesterday

as I had a sort of cheat, no cheat meal just a pudding, apple pie and custard

Chest/bi's on Saturday, did flat bench as heavy incline is aggrovating my shoulder

Flat Bench

warm up to 105

115x10

125x5

115x7

105x8

Weighted Dips

20x11

20x9

20x8

Incline Smiths Press (to neck)

85x10

105x4

85x6

Cable X over FST

30x12x5

25x12x2

EZ Standing curl (strict)

50x12

60x8

65x4

50x11

Seated Concentration Curls (machine) FST

20x12x2

15x12x3

10x12x2 Pussy weights but the pain was fecking unbearable, pump was massive as well, one

thing I've noticed with FST is that weight, whilst not completely irrelative, isn't as important

as normal exercises.

Then did 30 mins on x trainer

Did 12 sets on abs today and 60 mins cardio, 35 on x trainer, 25 on treadmill, then strethching

Legs tomorrow, have changed days round a tad to fit in with work.


----------



## TH0R (Aug 15, 2007)

Weighed in this morning at 15/9.5, slightly up from last week, 100% I'm still losing

bf so must be gaining some muscle, although it could be the bruising from arm shots:laugh:

Some veins becoming more prominent, belly fat seems to have stalled and I need

to lose a lot from my lower back yet. Seem to get spurts in differing places.

Think I have a good balance between fat loss and muscle gain atm

BTW the 3000 cals lasted 24 hours, fvck me I felt weak and sh1t, will have to cross

this bridge another day.

Legs today, all workouts I'm concentrating on good form and slightly higher reps

than the norm for me, all except deadlifts which I can only perform in 2's and 3's

due to back problems.

Squats

Warm up to 105

145x9

150x8

155x6

145x8 Pretty fecking tough going and I did actually blow a few chunks on set 2

was more snot and bogeys coming through my mouth than anything, no fecker saw luckily

SLDL

105x10

105x10

105x10

Leg Extensions FST

35x12x4

35x9x1

30x12x1

30x9x1

Seated Leg Curl

70x12x5

63x12x1

63x9x1

Legs were suitably shattered, managed to do 30 mins steady on bike and 5 mins

stretching

Good solid workout

Not sure where I am with strength, I have a 1RM of 195 on squat but I really

couldn't see me pushing that atm


----------



## TH0R (Aug 15, 2007)

Did 60 mins cardio yesterday

shoulders & tri's today, good workout and strength back to where I began, it really is up and

down atm??

Smiths seated mil press

warm up

100x3

105x1

90x6

90x6

90x4

75x8

Reverse Pec dec

70x14

77x11

84x8

77x10

Standing Lateral raise against an upright bench (absolutely no cheating)

FST

10x12x5

7.5x12x1

7.5x9x1 Light weight but very hard

Skull crushers

55x9

60x4

55x8

Rope Push down

FST

45x12x7

good workout but no cardio, busy day, reckon working atm is harder than cardio, takes some

getting used to this manual sh1t 

Still losing I reckon, won't put pics up till next Tuesday, then its fortnightly and I can compare

better.

More good news on the work front, I've bagged a 9 month contract to build a few houses

Have had to cut costs drasticly to land it but hoping to make a little on it, better than sweet fa

anyway

All systems nearly go again, just need to stop the tax man wanting 50K off me 

I've even paid most of my debtors off now, or is it creditors, always get them mixed up:lol:


----------



## TH0R (Aug 15, 2007)

Fvck, quiet in here for last week, have I upset somebody again:lol:

Another 60 mins cardio yesterday, worse still was jezza kyle was on gym tv:whistling:

BF loss is slowing down (according to mirror) but the plus side is my strength is

back on the rise, hence muscles looking fuller and bigger

I'm kinda judging BF loss on how clearly I can see veins in varying parts of my body.

Don't get me wrong, I'm not vascular, at least not yet, but veins are steadily appearing

in arms, legs, chest, head and neck:whistlingr they are if you look carefully

Maybe I should invest in some calipers??

Cutting carbs back a little more and considering cutting protein a little, just to help

with dropping overall calories.

TBH I wished I'd done this ages ago, feel so much better about my look:thumbup1:

PMSL today, guy who paints gym asked me if I'd be in Monday, when I asked why

he said he wanted to make sure one of the big guys of the gym was in to help lift

some of the machines out of the way

I've made it:lol: :lol:


----------



## rodrigo (Jun 29, 2009)

sounds like the whole training diet melarchy is goin well tel fella, LOL about gym tv, the leisure centre i was using had some sh!te on there from cash in the attic too tweenies on the other and then some ar$e music on the freeview channel


----------



## TH0R (Aug 15, 2007)

Back and calves today, did too much for back tbh, didn't want to stop:cursing:

Deads

warm up to 145

185x3

205x2

215xFail

185x5 should of missed the 205 out, still happy as more reps with 205 and 185:thumbup1:

BOR conventional

105x10

125x5

130x3

105x10

HS Pull Down

160x10

180x7

200x4

160x9

Narrow grip seated cable row

FST

57.5x12x2

55x12x5

Seated Calf Raise

FST

50x12x5

40x12x2

Then did 30 mins cardio


----------



## rodrigo (Jun 29, 2009)

GOOD STRONG DEADS TEL, i tried 175 monday that was 5k more than my previous best and lifted it 2 inches it made some difference


----------



## TH0R (Aug 15, 2007)

rodrigo said:


> sounds like the whole training diet melarchy is goin well tel fella, LOL about gym tv, the leisure centre i was using had some sh!te on there from cash in the attic too tweenies on the other and then some ar$e music on the freeview channel


Worst time is saturday morning, all kids tv on both sets, I've got in the habit

of getting the remote but forgot today.

Once I'm trim:whistling: I'll be keeping that way now, I'd not realised how unfit I'd become

since my "glory days" as a kb


----------



## rodrigo (Jun 29, 2009)

i cut out a sh!t load of carbs middle of last year i simply did not need to be eating and at the start lost some strength which was hard too take but its at a level now where i am near a stone lighter and slightly stronger which i am cool with


----------



## mick_the_brick (Oct 29, 2008)

Looking like a unit there Tel 

Who said chunky....?? they are kitkats called that I hear


----------



## Dsahna (May 25, 2009)

Afternoon tel and rodderssorry for butting in but even limiting your 205 to 1 rep may be a big help when planning to go for a max mate,just a suggestion!

Great workout anyway bud


----------



## tonyc74 (Sep 2, 2009)

Hi Tel,

Just had a bit of a 'holiday' (wobble) the last week so not been using the site much or been down the gym but...welll done on your progress glad your reaping the rewards of the hard work youve been putting in. 

I was thinking about claipers as well ive got some scales which are usless but i guess its all about the mirror really!

A quick q...i do my BOR yates style do you think its a good idea to use overhand grip sometimes aswell to mix things up!?


----------



## TH0R (Aug 15, 2007)

tonyc74 said:


> Hi Tel,
> 
> Just had a bit of a 'holiday' (wobble) the last week so not been using the site much or been down the gym but...welll done on your progress glad your reaping the rewards of the hard work youve been putting in.
> 
> ...


Cheers Tony

Regarding the bor's, I do prefer yates style but I find I can't get my straps

on properley, hence my weights suffer, plus I have diddy child like hands so

my grip is terrible, this is why I've gone to conventional atm

I think its a great idea to mix things up all the time mate, I try not to do anything

apart from the big compounds for more than 5 or 6 weeks, just adjusting small things

seems to create a stimulus imo.

Was the holiday after a night on the P1ss

PS, the scales are useless but if you use them everytime then I'm sure it would

be a decent gauge for bf.

I'm leaning towards getting a new mirror, one of those ones they have in the

crazy mazes which makes your upper body look huge, really small mid section and massive

legs, should do the trick:thumb:


----------



## TH0R (Aug 15, 2007)

Did my 60 mins yesterday with 8 sets of ab exercises, had a little wobble last night,

attacked a packet of pickled onion monster munch, couldn't help myself, tbh I could

of finished the whole 6 packs in about 2 mins but got my sh1t back together and backed

away:thumbup1:

I am fooking starving on a night, craving food like mad, all the usual sh1t like biscuits,

cake, oh and bread sticks:confused1:

I always have a steak around 8ish, few veggies and the odd egg with it, by 8-30

I'm starving, can't really understand why carbs are the only thing that seems to fill

me up??

Last night I was definitely going to have a massive cheat day today, eat as much

sh1te as I could lay my hands on (Rammers Style:laugh but on waking and finishing

my scrambled eggs, I wasn't so sure, and at 12.40 I've not had anything different

from a normal day, will see what tonight brings:cool:

Another thing that has been bugging me is my post wo drink of CNP Pro Recover

Its 25g protein and 50g carbs, but after reading sh1t loads of stuff recently, I'm

not sure its needed, and may just be wasted calories that I could use on a night,

especially the carbs.

Would appreciate any input from ppl on this:thumbup1:

Workout to follow


----------



## TH0R (Aug 15, 2007)

Chest & Biceps

Flat Bench

Warm up to 100

125x6

135x3

125x4

105x9

Weighted Dips done slowly

20x11

20x8

20x8

DB Incline Bench

35x11

37.5x7

40x4

35x6

Pec Dec (for a change)

FST

63x12x2

56x12x1

49x12x4 Didn't get the same pump as when doing cable x overs, not a fan

EZ wide grip curl

60x10

65x6

70x3

60x8

Close grip cable curl

FST

55x12x2

50x12x1

45x12x4

Then 35 mins on treadmill


----------



## hilly (Jan 19, 2008)

i woul ditch the pro recover. shoot for 40g protein from whey or isolate and have a green apple.

stop cheating. give ureself a 3 hour or 4 hour slot 2night then be good for a week. impress me and dont cheat for 1 whole week


----------



## tonyc74 (Sep 2, 2009)

Kind of...back on the dating scene so its been a choice of going to meet a fit bird or go to the gym...which resuted in a week off in the end!

I like your thinking on the mirror would save alot of hard work!

Going to hit the gym in a minute going back to my upper lower routine for a change wil mix things up with the bor's! Cheers


----------



## TH0R (Aug 15, 2007)

hilly said:


> i woul ditch the pro recover. shoot for 40g protein from whey or isolate and have a green apple.
> 
> stop cheating. give ureself a 3 hour or 4 hour slot 2night then be good for a week. impress me and dont cheat for 1 whole week


Cmon mate, 1 small bag of pickled onion monster munch aint a cheat:rolleye: I've only

actually had that and one apple pie with custard in 2 weeks, I've impressed myself:thumbup1:

Forgot to say, weighed in this morning just in case I went mad today

was 15/6

4lb loss this week and no strength issues:thumb:

There was another reason why I was going to have a mega carb up (decided

not to now) and that was because I felt the bf loss was starting to slow down

and after reading rammers thread thought it may help kick the fat loss in again.

Is this bllx??

I'm feeling much fitter than for a while with all the cardio, also forgot, yesterday

I decided to keep hr at 135 for the 60 mins:rockon:Feck me, I was one sweaty

fecker after that, wasn't too difficult though, not even breathing remotely heavy:thumbup1:

Thanks for the info Hilly, used to have whey and a banana or apple for years,

no idea why I changed tbh??


----------



## hilly (Jan 19, 2008)

4lb loss is great stuff mate thats what u want


----------



## TH0R (Aug 15, 2007)

tonyc74 said:


> Kind of...back on the dating scene so its been a choice of going to meet a fit bird or go to the gym...*which resuted in a week off in the end!*
> 
> I like your thinking on the mirror would save alot of hard work!
> 
> Going to hit the gym in a minute going back to my upper lower routine for a change wil mix things up with the bor's! Cheers


She was obviously playing hard to get Tony:rolleye:


----------



## TH0R (Aug 15, 2007)

Had a cheat meal and pudding, beefburger chips beans, strawberry's and Hagen Daz, very nice too


----------



## hilly (Jan 19, 2008)

tel3563 said:


> Had a cheat meal and pudding, beefburger chips beans, strawberry's and Hagen Daz, very nice too


i hate you  what hagen daz was it. did you ever have the malibu one they used to do. coconut ice cream with pineapple chunks. was awesome


----------



## TH0R (Aug 15, 2007)

hilly said:


> i hate you  what hagen daz was it. did you ever have the malibu one they used to do. coconut ice cream with pineapple chunks. was awesome


 :lol:

Plane old vanilla, but still lovely, 3.99 for a smallish tub as well, expensive stuff.

Can't speak, just off for bedroom cardio, have fun


----------



## leafman (Feb 8, 2009)

hilly said:


> i hate you  what hagen daz was it. did you ever have the malibu one they used to do. *coconut ice cream with pineapple chunks. was awesome*


Now that sounds nice ^^^

Hope alls good tel 4 pound loss :thumbup1: forearms looking nice and big on pics too :thumb: I need some guns :whistling:


----------



## TH0R (Aug 15, 2007)

Did Quads and hams this morning

Squats (no spotter)

155x6

165x5

170x4

175x2 Not the best form ever

145x8

SLDL

105x11

125x8

145x6

125x6

Should of stopped here as legs were fried, but I stupidly went and done some

leg extensions

45x10

50x8

55x6

60x4

45x10

Then 30 mins of cardio on x trainer plus 10 mins of stretching:thumbup1:


----------



## TH0R (Aug 15, 2007)

75 mins of cardio yesterday, feet a bit achey from x trainer although i find it so much better

than the treadmill

Now I'm feeling very watery atm, I was taking an AI but have ceased since I'm now taking

stanz and prov, this seems to coincide with the water weight gained, I was 15/11 this morning

which is a 5lb rise from Saturday???? Should I re commence the AI?? Can't all be from cheat

meal.

Shoulders/Tris today

Seated Smiths Press

105x2

107.5xFail

90x6

90x6

90x4

Bent over single arm Cable raise (for rear delts)

20x12

20x12

20x12 15x4 dropset

standing Back against bench Lateral raise, very strict

FST

10X12X5

7.5X12X2

Lying Skull crushers

55x10

60x8

60x8

Rope Push Downs

FST

45x12x7

Then did 45 mins cardio, 10 min stretch, my gym sessions are becoming very long with cardio and stretching

Might start doing cardio at night as well, doesn't seem to be detrimental to strength atm,

so no harm upping it a bit more, thats what I'm thinking anyway??


----------



## tonyc74 (Sep 2, 2009)

Well done on the cardio Tel....

i know alot of people tend to adjust cardio depending on weigt loss so i guess if you arent dropping weight then increase it to two 30 min sessions a day then on to 2 x 40 mins per day again if no weight loss.....just my opinion anyway

But i did manage to drop 5 lbs doing it twice a day and i think i gained muscle at the same time as my weights went up...so it did work for me but as i said 130 on the HR monitor does nothing for me 140 seems to make a difference.

Do you have a proper heart monitor?


----------



## TH0R (Aug 15, 2007)

tbh I'm pretty sure the caridio's working well, I'm still eating too much but I'm trying to

get cals lower without feeling like I need to eat a horse all the time.

A lot of that weight is water, I'm doing 60mins cardio on rest days (3xpwk) and 30 mins on

workout days, post workout (4xpwk), what Im proposing is to double this by putting an extra night cardio

session in every night, possibly pretty extreme but still better than cutting my calories anymore IMO

Edit: and I'm also gonna take an AI again.


----------



## leafman (Feb 8, 2009)

tel3563 said:


> tbh I'm pretty sure the caridio's working well, *I'm still eating too much but I'm trying to *
> 
> *get cals lower without feeling like I need to eat a horse all the time.*
> 
> ...


Wish i felt like that and could put food away big time. You have a lot of dedication Tel, so i think its only a matter of time before u get to were u wanna be. Two cardio sessions a day would snap my skinny little back :lol: . All the best mate bud.


----------



## TH0R (Aug 15, 2007)

Have kept on track with cardio, only 1 sesh a day up to now.

Did back and calves yesterday, unfortunately my back twinged a bit when deadlifting plus

I'm absolutely knackered, feel like I've been hit by a bus, achey and tired.

Decided to have day off work and do absolutely fvck all today, see if my batteries recharge.

Felt like this when I stopped clen last month


----------



## T.F. (Aug 28, 2008)

Just popping in to say hello 

Keep on truckin' :thumb:


----------



## TH0R (Aug 15, 2007)

tonyc74 said:


> Do you have a proper heart monitor?


No mate, just use the machine one with the grippers, figure if I use the same

machine can't be far off, plus the wet t-shirt tells me I've got something right 



leafman said:


> Wish i felt like that and could put food away big time. You have a lot of dedication Tel, so i think its only a matter of time before u get to were u wanna be. Two cardio sessions a day would snap my skinny little back :lol: . All the best mate bud.


You need consistency bud, the more consistent you are the easier the consistency is

as it just becomes second nature, I've always trained, just in different sports

that suited my age at the time:laugh:



T.F. said:


> Just popping in to say hello
> 
> Keep on truckin' :thumb:


Nice one Tim, enjoy your break buddy:thumbup1:


----------



## TH0R (Aug 15, 2007)

Training and diet going well, did chest and bis Saturday, 1 hour cardio Sunday and legs

today, couldn't squat due to back twinge and the fecking pumps I've started to get 

I'm due a break from squatting and tbh really enjoyed leg pressing, felt a bit safer 

Weights were all good and did sldl's for hams upto 140x6, was a bit tight on the back but I

survived.

Weighed in at 15/13 this morning, may sound like bad news but i'm putting a fair bit more

muscle on the frame I think, will try and get pics tomorrow to compare.

Still on 3400/3500 cals pd and I'm sure I'm still leaning up, back is worst place for fat to

come off

Had plenty of comments lately, feel a bit uncomfortable with them tbh, blokes saying I look

well doesn't sit pretty yet

Had a party on Saturday so did drink and ate a few chocs etc but not excessive, again got

a few compliments (females this time) so something is working.

Deffo starting MT2 this week, although Hilly saying about the water retention has put me

off a bit

Contemplating going to Batley for the Nabba North, gym has 5 competing, only thing is

work is of the upmost importance and I have to keep the clients happy and making them

see there monies worth. Will see on Friday, sods law, there's a big day out at races with

a few mates looming on Thursday, this is definitely not on 

Present cardio is 1 hr at 135 bpm on off days and 45 mins at 140 on training days, enjoying

it tbh??? Is not affecting weights or gains atm


----------



## tonyc74 (Sep 2, 2009)

Jeez your on a mission Tel, good job keeping up with the cardio, very impressed!

And any compliment is a good compliment!...altho its always better from certain people! 

You not using the Clen anymore?


----------



## Dsahna (May 25, 2009)

Aye your definitely a busy man tel,training is going really well by the looks of things and im pleased to hear the cardio isnt holding you back any,especially when im considering doing a little bit now and again:whistling:


----------



## winger (Jul 26, 2003)

Dsahna said:


> especially when im considering doing a little bit now and again:whistling:


Evil spirit be gone!

Now Dsahna can go back to training and eating right..lol


----------



## TH0R (Aug 15, 2007)

tonyc74 said:


> Jeez your on a mission Tel, good job keeping up with the cardio, very impressed!
> 
> And any compliment is a good compliment!...altho its always better from certain people!
> 
> You not using the Clen anymore?


Just on a 2 week break, start again next Monday

but must say I'm not over impressed by the difference, seem to lose more without:confused1:

May get pharma next time



Dsahna said:


> Aye your definitely a busy man tel,training is going really well by the looks of things and im pleased to hear the cardio isnt holding you back any,especially when *im considering doing a little bit now and again* :whistling:


You mean on the wife don't you

Not too keen on the steady stuff, the higher hr seems to be working better, although

I'm trying to alternate doing hard cardio with steady rate.

I'm liking the fact I don't blow out of my a55 all the time now:thumbup1:



winger said:


> Evil spirit be gone!
> 
> Now Dsahna can go back to training and eating right..lol


 

Welcome back winger:thumb:


----------



## winger (Jul 26, 2003)

Thanks Tel, I never actually left, just been super busy.

We just went on strike as of today and I run a Union website so just been busy.


----------



## TH0R (Aug 15, 2007)

winger said:


> Thanks Tel, I never actually left, just been super busy.
> 
> We just went on strike as of today and I run a Union website so just been busy.


Thats bad news about the strike mate, whats the grievances?? Not enough women

on site

Hope it gets resolved quickly for you:thumbup1:


----------



## TH0R (Aug 15, 2007)

Did Shoulders & Tri's today, along with 45 mins cardio

Smiths seated press

warm up to 85x4

95x3

105x3

110x1 PB but form was sh1te, only 1/2 a rep really

90x6

90x6

90x4 ?? Can't get past 4 reps on this last set, very annoying

75x10

Bent over lateral raise with cable

20x12

25x10

27.5x6

20x14

Standing Lateral Raise, back leant on bench so absolutely no cheating

FST

7 sets 12 with 10kg, harder than it sounds:rolleye:

EZ lying skull crushers

60x8

65x6

67.5x4

60x7

Rope Push Downs

FST

45x12x7sets

45 mins x trainer

At present having 3400 cals on training days and 3200 on rest days, 90% carbs before 2pm


----------



## TH0R (Aug 15, 2007)

Did 75 mins of cardio yesterday with some ab work, fat loss at a stand still I'd say, started

having steak as last meal, just steak, nothing else, is this bad??

Legs/calves are suffering a little with all the cardio, constantly aching

cals have been at lowest this week, 3200 for the most of it, less today, around 2900, still

300+ of protein though. Carbs have been cut to around 150 on workout days and 100 on

non workout days.

Did back and calves today followed by 40 mins x trainer

Managed to do deads but couldn't manage bor's after, which p1ssed me off, did some kind

of rowing motion lying on incline bench with ez bar

Deads

warm up to 145

185x4

205x3

215x1 Yaay, about time

185x5

Weighted pull up, palms facing

+15kg x 6,4,4

Lying on Incline bench rows with ez

60x15

80x11

80x8

Straight arm cable push downs

FST

60x12x8 sets, did 1 extra set by mistake

Seated Calf Raise

FST

50x12x5

40x12x2

40 mins cardio at 135 bpm

Weight this morning 15/10

Need to find another way to kick start the fat loss again, can't understand why it would stop

if I've dropped more cals and done more cardio?????


----------



## stow (Jun 5, 2007)

:thumb :Races yesterday Tel?


----------



## TH0R (Aug 15, 2007)

stow said:


> :thumb :Races yesterday Tel?


I wish, was going but had to go meet the tw4t who I'm doing the 6 houses for,

rang me yesterday morning:cursing:

all my mates were there and had a great day, w4nkers, was gonna meet them

at 6 but they were all p1ssed and its no fun when your the only sober one there

Bright side I didn't have any booze or sh1t to eat!!

Hope your well Stow:thumbup1: Did you go??


----------



## tonyc74 (Sep 2, 2009)

tel3563 said:


> I wish, was going but had to go meet the tw4t who I'm doing the 6 houses for,
> 
> rang me yesterday morning:cursing:
> 
> ...


You sure thats a good thing!?

Well least you can save it for a saturday cheat!

Had a few myself last night so i got in and thought b0lloccks mayaswell do the MT2, not sure why i was worried was dead easy!


----------



## TH0R (Aug 15, 2007)

tonyc74 said:


> You sure thats a good thing!?
> 
> Well least you can save it for a saturday cheat!
> 
> Had a few myself last night so i got in and thought b0lloccks mayaswell do the MT2, not sure why i was worried was dead easy!


Not gonna cheat till holiday now:sad: Only 19 days though:thumb:

Feck me, that MT2, I got heart palputations & sweats for 20 mins, permanent erection

and I only took 0.25g:lol: :lol:

0.5g tonight:rolleyes:

How did the injection go??

PS, Im going brown already:lol:


----------



## tonyc74 (Sep 2, 2009)

Ermm i wondered why i felt like sh1t in bed last night it took 0.1mg

Felt a bit nauseous but i had a bit of a cough aswell so i thought it was that...feel rough today due to lack of sleep was tossing and turning last night.

I'll drop it to 0.5mg tonight

Arms look a bit frecklier..sat in the sun at lunch today will have a sunbed tomorrow.

The injection was fine just grabbed an inch:whistling: of fat on the stomach straight in with the needle plunger down slowly and out done!

I had a few beers before hand tho.....see how it goes tonight!


----------



## stow (Jun 5, 2007)

tel3563 said:


> Hope your well Stow:thumbup1: Did you go??


Was gonna go Friday but just didn't get organised. Going in June instead.

Wheres the 6 houses you're building?

S


----------



## TH0R (Aug 15, 2007)

stow said:


> Was gonna go Friday but just didn't get organised. Going in June instead.
> 
> Wheres the 6 houses you're building?
> 
> S


There in Ripon mate


----------



## TH0R (Aug 15, 2007)

Did my 60 mins cardio yesterday with abs

Chest, bi's and 30 mins cardio today

Flat Bench

115x9

125x5

115x7

105x9

Weighted Dips

22.5x10

22.5x4 ??

22.5x4

bw x4 Used a dumbell for this today and tbh it got in the way of me leaning forward

so it was more a triceps exercise than chest

Db Incline Press

37.5x10

40x7

40x5

37.5x7

Cable X overs

FST

7 sets of 12

Wide grip ez curl

60x10

65x8

65x7

60x8

Seated Curl Machine (don't normally use this as its sh1t but for a change!!)

FST

7 sets x 12 reps

30 mins cardio on x trainer, felt a bit depleted today, only had 60g carbs yesterday:sad:

No cheat today but I'm upping the carbs a fair bit as I'm sure I react better fat loss wise

when I'm not so depleted, if that makes sense??


----------



## TH0R (Aug 15, 2007)

tonyc74 said:


> Ermm i wondered why i felt like sh1t in bed last night it took 0.1mg
> 
> Felt a bit nauseous but i had a bit of a cough aswell so i thought it was that...feel rough today due to lack of sleep was tossing and turning last night.
> 
> ...


How did you get on last night??

I had no effects at all with 0.5mg so hopefully it was just the first time jitters:thumbup1:


----------



## Dsahna (May 25, 2009)

Are you from ripon tel?


----------



## TH0R (Aug 15, 2007)

Dsahna said:


> Are you from ripon tel?


No mate, nr York


----------



## tonyc74 (Sep 2, 2009)

Felt fine after my last injection slept well as i was so tired from the previous day.

Had a sunbed on Saturday definitley going browner especially in the face just did 6 mins on one of the lie down ones


----------



## TH0R (Aug 15, 2007)

Did 70 mins cardio and a few sets on abs today, just did todays macros to give an idea

of where i'm at with them.

Cals 2,875 Fats 114.0 Carbs 148.8 Protein 318.3

My kidney's are giving me some pain, just now and again, this could be a number of things,

not least the high protein I'm on, gonna do a p1ss test tomorrow see if it sheds any light

It also coincides with MT2 usage so could be a factor although I can't find much evidence

anywhere that it affects the kidneys.


----------



## TH0R (Aug 15, 2007)

Brutal leg workout today, I nearly shed a tear to be honest, dredding next couple of days

DOMS

Still did 30 mins on bike but it was more to stop my back from pumping, I was in fecking agony.

No squats due to back but man it was still brutal, its a cantilevered leg press so no idea if

that means more weight than a normal sled, i suspect it does tbh.

Leg Press

200x12

240x8

280x5

240x7

200x13

SLDL, hurt like hell with back pump but kept at it.

125x10

145x8

125x10

125x3 back was in agony by now

Leg Extensions, these were ridiculously painful

FST

40x12x3

35x9

30x12x3

Seated Leg Curl

FST

70x12x5

63x12x2

30 easy mins on bike, stretching afterwards was very hard, felt like hamstrings were going

to snap

Kidney pain seems to have cleared up, did a p1ss test and it was all normal except it was a little acidic (7)

edit: just checked and this is all normal


----------



## TH0R (Aug 15, 2007)

Macro's today, very low for training days but need to start seeing some more fat drop off,

quicker as well:rolleye:

Calories 2,806 Fats 105.0 Carbs 151.0 Protein 318.0

Started Clen again today


----------



## TH0R (Aug 15, 2007)

Did shoulders and tri's on Wednesday, good workout and have had bad DOMS in delts which

is pretty rare for me.

Managed seated smiths press of 110 kg so strength holding well, did some half reps with the

weight as well, something else I don't normally do.

Had a total day off yesterday, I feel fecked tbh, the clen makes me feel sh1t for a few days

for some reason

diet going well, still dropping bodyfat but weight not going down massively so I'm doing

something right, strength still there as well although I won't be doing deads today as I don't

have the energy, unless I get a sudden bolt when I get to the gym.

Cals down to 2800 on workout days and 2600 on cardio days.


----------



## TH0R (Aug 15, 2007)

Have cut cals again, feeling very weak atm, trying to survive on 120g carbs pd.

Arms vascular but back is still lagging way behind, have kept up with all cardio and will

take a pic before hols so I can compare where I am when i get back.

Haven't weighed myself for ages, preferring to see how I look in mirror and on the Mrs.

Did chest & bi's yesterday even though my shoulder joints were fooked, probably from mowing

the lawn 

Flat Bench

115x10

125x7

115x8

100x10

Weighted dips

20x12

20x10

20x9

DB Incline Press (hurting shoulder!!)

40x8

40x6

37.5x7

Pec Dec

FST

56x12x7

EZ Curl wide grip

50x15

60x10

65x4??

60x7

Seated DB Incline curl

FST

10:rolleye:x12x7 sets, nice pump, still fecking hard with low weight

Did 40 mins cardio after

Today did 15mins on abs then 65 mins cardio including 30 mins on rower which was pretty

damned hard, plus my a55 went numb:lol:


----------



## Rob68 (Sep 16, 2008)

Sign of old age talking to yourself chunky....


----------



## TH0R (Aug 15, 2007)

RJ68 said:


> Sign of old age talking to yourself chunky....


 :lol: :lol: :lol:

I'm just waking up to the fact I'm a boring old cvnt, give me a break


----------



## winger (Jul 26, 2003)

tel3563 said:


> :lol: :lol: :lol:
> 
> I'm just waking up to the fact I'm a boring old cvnt, give me a break


Tru dat! :whistling:


----------



## TH0R (Aug 15, 2007)

Quads and Hams today, then 40 mins cardio

Still no squatting due to back, possibly could of but I would rather deadlift on Thursday

Besided, I'm enjoying leg pressing

Leg Press

200x15

240x8

280x4

240x7

Hack Squat, feet together ATG

60x9

60x8

60x7

SLDL

125x11

145x8

145x7

125x10

Seated Leg Curl

91x12

98x8

105x5

91x9

20 mins stationary bike, 20 mins treadmill.

Weighed 15/7 this morning.

Started eating fresh pineapple for a few days but have swiftly stopped as I'm sure it has

added bodyfat

I've also cut down on cardio intensity as I think it could be responsible for some muscle

loss, that said strength is still there so not too worried, just a precaution.


----------



## tonyc74 (Sep 2, 2009)

Get back on with the cardio lazy bugger, if your strength is still there then no excuses!

I did 45 mins last night the sweat was unreal!

Must be due some updated pics soon Tel? :whistling:


----------



## TH0R (Aug 15, 2007)

tonyc74 said:


> Get back on with the cardio lazy bugger, if your strength is still there then no excuses!
> 
> I did 45 mins last night the sweat was unreal!
> 
> Must be due some updated pics soon Tel? :whistling:





tel3563 said:


> will
> 
> take a pic before hols so I can compare where I am when i get back.


 :rolleye:

Still doing cardio, just not doing it on x trainer as I always get carried away,

will probably do a little longer seen as its not quite as intense. Holiday is a week

Wednesday but I have a heavy weekend coming up, 1 party, 1 music concert and 1 football do:rolleyes:


----------



## TH0R (Aug 15, 2007)

As usual I turned everything on its head today

Did cardio at 145 for 45 mins after saying I'm going to cut down on the intensity:lol:

Also changed workout routine, doing a fairly heavyish warm up set and 2 all out working

sets on most exercises, then 1 pump set to finish. Bit Yates style

Didn't even take any numbers, just worked as hard as possible and really enjoyed it.

Seated Smiths Press

1 warm up

2 working sets over 8 reps, no idea how many

Seated Lateral Raise

Same as above

Single arm Cable Lateral Raise

1 hard warm up set

1 heavy working set

Reverse fly

1 warm up

2 working

Reverse Pec dec

1 hard warm up

1 heavy

Triceps pushdown

1 warm up

2 heavy

Skull crushers

As above

single arm triceps push down

1 working set to beyond failure with negatives

45 mins cardio

The thinking is to hit the muscle from differing angles at the highest intensity I can muster.

I was a bit noisy which isn't like me and I need a training partner so I can go beyond failure

asap.

I'm really not interested in strength for now, and concerntrating on getting in the 6-10 rep

range


----------



## Bettyboo (Jun 8, 2009)

Just popped by your still hammering the training malarky then hehe


----------



## TH0R (Aug 15, 2007)

Bettyboo said:


> Just popped by your still hammering the training malarky then hehe


Keeps the grim reaper at bay (I hope), still popping in yours but playing the silent

game atm, tbh don't get on too much nowadays, or at least less than I was:rolleye:


----------



## tonyc74 (Sep 2, 2009)

Nice work out Tel and the cardio ! 

Did my 45 tonight aswell.

What supps are you taking atm including pre/pwo?

I ask as ive ran out of a few things and im down to;

some cee tabs i have left, a caffeine tab pre cardio, whey (i cut the malto out as im trying to drop fat) and 1g vit c thats it!

Was thinking about some eaa and maybe cnp pro pep for pre bed and getting back on the omega 3 again?

Cheers


----------



## stow (Jun 5, 2007)

tel3563 said:


> Started eating fresh pineapple for a few days but have swiftly stopped as I'm sure it has
> 
> added bodyfat
> 
> .


Shut the fk up :ban:


----------



## Bettyboo (Jun 8, 2009)

Its ok i not been putting much training in there tbh, I have had loads on so every now and then i will do a catch up post lol


----------



## TH0R (Aug 15, 2007)

stow said:


> Shut the fk up :ban:


PMSL

Noted:thumbup1:

Hows things at the rich boys gym??


----------



## TH0R (Aug 15, 2007)

tonyc74 said:


> Nice work out Tel and the cardio !
> 
> Did my 45 tonight aswell.
> 
> ...


Dont really have a pre workout, maybe an apple, but I make sure I've eaten a

decent meal an hour before, 5 scrambled eggs, wholemeal bread/toast is pretty

good for me. I also take BCAA's pre workout, in middle of workout and at the

end of the workout, probably around 12g all together.

Post is either 25g whey and a large banana, or cnp pro recover, or the recovery

drink from myprotein, can't remember its name.

Then have steak, rice, brocolli 1 hour after this, chicken sometimes, and sometimes spinach:laugh:

ATM I take 120mcg of Clen, just raised from 80mcg. I'll take this for 2 weeks

then have 2 weeks off.

I've tried eph but it just made me forget wtf I was doing all the time

Morning and evening I have

2g Vit C

6g fish oils

2 glucosamine tabs

1 quality multi vit & mineral

1g Taurine

500mg Vit B

Milk Thistle (am only)

75mg Aspirin (am only)

and a few other things:rolleye:


----------



## tonyc74 (Sep 2, 2009)

Cheers for putting that up.

Will probably order clen and t3 this week to help with cutting.

Think i'll try the BCAA's see how i go, whats the reason for the taurine in am?

Wont ask about the other things...it will only tempt me!


----------



## Dsahna (May 25, 2009)

tel3563 said:


> As usual I turned everything on its head today
> 
> Did cardio at 145 for 45 mins after saying I'm going to cut down on the intensity:lol:
> 
> ...


All that shìte on top of cardio Tel,you are a braver man than I:lol:and much fitter:cursing: 

Any new pics bigman?


----------



## TH0R (Aug 15, 2007)

Dsahna said:


> All that shìte on top of cardio Tel,you are a braver man than I:lol:and much fitter:cursing:
> 
> Any new pics bigman?


8 working sets on delts

5 working sets on triceps

All that sh1te:lol:


----------



## TH0R (Aug 15, 2007)

tonyc74 said:


> Cheers for putting that up.
> 
> Will probably order clen and t3 this week to help with cutting.
> 
> ...


That taurine should read 1g night and day, its to replace the taurine that the

clen depletes, normally why you get cramps if you don't:thumbup1:


----------



## Dsahna (May 25, 2009)

tel3563 said:


> 8 working sets on delts
> 
> 5 working sets on triceps
> 
> All that sh1te:lol:


Nearly 3 times what i do nate:lol:


----------



## stow (Jun 5, 2007)

tel3563 said:


> PMSL
> 
> Noted:thumbup1:
> 
> Hows things at the rich boys gym??


Well I followed some weekend training with a nice swim in the outdoor pool, which was good.

But the boxing stuff is broken again, students keep bugging me with questions and half the people do stuff wrong :cursing: but I gave up trying to help people in the gym yrs ago.

Apart from that its all good!! :thumb:


----------



## TH0R (Aug 15, 2007)

Dsahna said:


> Nearly 3 times what i do nate:lol:


You do 3x less than everybody:tongue: Seems to work though:confused1: 



stow said:


> Well I followed some weekend training with a nice swim in the outdoor pool, which was good.
> 
> But the boxing stuff is broken again, students keep bugging me with questions and half the people do stuff wrong :cursing: but I gave up trying to help people in the gym yrs ago.
> 
> Apart from that its all good!! :thumb:


Hmm, I remember those days, workout, pool, jacuzzi, maybe a sauna, then

jacuzzi again:surrender:

What boxing stuff mate, they only had a couple of bags and one of those

bob dummy things (useless) when I was there, and a few skipping ropes??

I hear ya with the advice, ppl don't fecking listen anyway so whats the point:rolleyes:


----------



## stow (Jun 5, 2007)

Add a speedball and thats about it.

Crap brackets keep breaking, speed ball always flat and they are moving the whole lot for the third time. :cursing:

My £150 a mnth is sooo well spent!

(Edit thats for me, the mrs and the kids)


----------



## TH0R (Aug 15, 2007)

stow said:


> Add a speedball and thats about it.
> 
> Crap brackets keep breaking, speed ball always flat and they are moving the whole lot for the third time. :cursing:
> 
> ...


One thing I'll add is that I don't miss the PTs or most of the ppl who train there

one bit (apart from the hotties), never seen so mank pr1cks in one space at a time:whistling:

If you see a fat yank there give him a dumbell over the noggin from me will ya:thumbup1:

Did you ever train at Atlanta Stow?? Was one really big guy there as well, didn't

know his name but trained with somebody called Ivan, young lad at the time

but probably in his 30's now. Just wondered what happened to him as Ivan and he looked

like they could of gone places in the sport.

Used to love Bri, Rico, tad, neil, great lads and all sound as a pound. Probably

my fav gym ever for the banter (even though I'm a quiet lad:rolleye


----------



## TH0R (Aug 15, 2007)

Trained Back and Calves today, same principal as other day, just lift

the fecker as many times as possible with a few negs if somebody is handy

Haven't show warm ups but they were in the 10 rep range and not light

Deads

195x6

195x5

BOR

125x10

145x6

Palms facing pull ups

10

8

6 and 4 negs

Straight arm pull down

rack x 10

Seated Calf Raise

60x20

60x17

60x13 50x6 40x6 drop sets

Love the intensity, have a plan to start rest/pause, probably not after hols but

after I've finished this cut, around end of July, add some quality mass, will deffo

need partner.

Back to 8/12 reps on my return, try and help with cutting bf

Then did 50 mins cardio, getting some good feedback in gym nowadays, like it:thumbup1:


----------



## Dsahna (May 25, 2009)

Good lifts there Tel,i sometimes do afew negatives on the old chins too,slow and brutal mate:lol:they do work though!


----------



## TH0R (Aug 15, 2007)

Dsahna said:


> Good lifts there Tel,i sometimes do afew negatives on the old chins too,slow and brutal mate:lol:they do work though!


Cheers Dan, I've never done 10 clean pull ups before, must be the weight

I'm losing making it easier 

The deads were a bit strange, I tried 205 after the 195x6 and couldn't get it off

floor, then did 195 again for 5 reps?? Have done 215 in past.

Been watching blood & guts again:lol: Love that dvd:thumb:


----------



## Dsahna (May 25, 2009)

tel3563 said:


> Cheers Dan, I've never done 10 clean pull ups before, must be the weight
> 
> I'm losing making it easier
> 
> ...


----------



## TH0R (Aug 15, 2007)

Dan, tut tut

Would deffo recommend watching it bro, Dorian was top dog imo, Ronnie who??

Theres another I like that has Mark Dugdale training at Temple Bar gym with Dorian, thats

also a good watch as Dorian explains his methods a bit more.

Hadn't watched them for ages till last week, hence the change in training 

Monkey see Monkey do :lol:


----------



## Dsahna (May 25, 2009)

tel3563 said:


> Dan, tut tut
> 
> Would deffo recommend watching it bro, Dorian was top dog imo, Ronnie who??
> 
> ...


Fcuk me mate i'll have to watch it,i like his style from what ive heard,you aren't the first to scold me for not seeing it:lol:lol:


----------



## Bettyboo (Jun 8, 2009)

Blady hell Tel your a animal lol


----------



## Rob68 (Sep 16, 2008)

Bettyboo said:


> Blady hell Tel your a animal lol


Pussy???......


----------



## TH0R (Aug 15, 2007)

RJ68 said:


> Pussy???......


Talking of Pussy's rob, how are you? :whistling:


----------



## Dsahna (May 25, 2009)

All this fcuking pussy talk and im getting jack shìt:crying:


----------



## tonyc74 (Sep 2, 2009)

Dsahna said:


> All this fcuking pussy talk and im getting jack shìt:crying:


I can reccomend spending some time on other websites as well as ukm! :thumbup1:


----------



## Dsahna (May 25, 2009)

tonyc74 said:


> I can reccomend spending some time on other websites as well as ukm! :thumbup1:


Fcuk sake mate,im worn out,caloused hands and everything!


----------



## tonyc74 (Sep 2, 2009)

Dsahna said:


> Fcuk sake mate,im worn out,caloused hands and everything!


:laugh:....same here until the other week!.....calouses will probably be back again by next week!


----------



## Dsahna (May 25, 2009)

tonyc74 said:


> :laugh:....same here until the other week!.....calouses will probably be back again by next week!


What happened the other week? :whistling:


----------



## tonyc74 (Sep 2, 2009)

my date 'missed' her train home


----------



## Dsahna (May 25, 2009)

Niceis she not catching the train back tho? Just being a nosey cnut:lol:


----------



## tonyc74 (Sep 2, 2009)

offered to drive her back next day...im good like that!

Ha ha like the way we just discussed this in Tels journal....a breeding ground for perverts !


----------



## Dsahna (May 25, 2009)

I know:laugh:

Sorry Tel,back to serious mode! :thumbup1:


----------



## Rob68 (Sep 16, 2008)

tel3563 said:


> Talking of Pussy's rob, how are you? :whistling:


Pr1ck....... :lol: :lol: :lol:

Am good chunky cheers for asking

getting some consistancy back now.... :thumb:


----------



## TH0R (Aug 15, 2007)

Dsahna said:


> All this fcuking pussy talk and im getting jack shìt:crying:


Errrrrrr, join a gym:rolleye: 

What a pair of w4nkers:lol: :lol:

Your gonna be suffering if the Mrs has closed the axe wound mate, with 2g of

test in ya, buy a pair of rubber gloves Dan:laugh:

Anyway, back to serious training:yawn:

Did 75 mins of cardio yesterday with 16 sets of abs work, ffs I'm becoming a gym bunny

Today was Chest and bi's, again did 1 warm up and 2 working sets for most

exercises, shoulder is giving me some gyp atm but a deep tissue massage may

be on the way soon to help out, either way I need to see a physio about it

as I about 15 years ago I had the same bother, ended up stopping training through

it (for about a year) and got a cortisone injection.

No Idea why its flaring up again:confused1: Thought I had it cracked tbh.

flat bench

130x6

130x4 rest pause 10 secs then 1 more rep, nearly failed on it as well witn no spotter.

Seated Press

100x9

100x4 shoulder went

80x8

Weighted dips

40kg x4

40x3 20x8 dropset

Cable x overs

40x10

45x7 30x16 dropset, was pumped by this time

High Incline Alt DB Curls, don't normally do these hence the sh1t weight??

20x9

20x8

EZ standing curl

60x8

60x6 Rest Pause 4 more reps

High Cable curls

2 sets can't remember weight, last set also dropset.

Then 45 mins cardio, was fvcked after even though I cheated a bit this morning

and has a bowl of oat so simple, golden syrup flavour, with my 5 scrambled and

4 granary toasts. Beautiful that stuff:thumb:

Hows that for a workout Dan Only took 50 mins so its within my 1hr max on

gym work.

Must say I'm knackered atm, party may be given a miss tonight, I want to

sit by my phone and wait for a few mates that have gone to southport, to text

the results

Don't think Mrs will have it though:cursing:


----------



## Dsahna (May 25, 2009)

Very good imogood poundages on bench and shoulder press so i wouldn't be disappointed to much with the dips mate,tris have took a pasting already

You think the cutting may be affecting your shoulder due to lack of lubrication?


----------



## TH0R (Aug 15, 2007)

PMSL, I wasn't disappointed on dips, first time I've ever done 2 20kg plates, most I've done

is a 25kg db.

Plus as you said, I normally do dips second so doing them 3rd was bound to cost me reps

BTW, legs coz I have a pb of 190kg and even you won't catch that up for a while yet 

(probably about 2 weeks the way you go)


----------



## tonyc74 (Sep 2, 2009)

strong work out Tel..40k dips !


----------



## Dsahna (May 25, 2009)

tel3563 said:


> PMSL, I wasn't disappointed on dips, first time I've ever done 2 20kg plates, most I've done
> 
> is a 25kg db.
> 
> ...


Haha soz for the misunderstanding Tel,i took thethe wrong way mate:lol:i've never ever done dips before so that doesn't help either!


----------



## TH0R (Aug 15, 2007)

Dsahna said:


> Very good imogood poundages on bench and shoulder press so i wouldn't be disappointed to much with the dips mate,tris have took a pasting already
> 
> *You think the cutting may be affecting your shoulder due to lack of lubrication?*


Missed that first time

Don't think there's any credence to that mate, as long diet contains enough good

fats and omega 3 6 and 9, can't see it affecting joints at all, maybe wrong though!!!

Think its probably more to do with age, hence the npp:whistling:


----------



## Dsahna (May 25, 2009)

tel3563 said:


> Missed that first time
> 
> Don't think there's any credence to that mate, as long diet contains enough good
> 
> ...


:lol:Age!!!!! 60 is no age these days Tel ffs!!!!

haha

Doesn't explain why you had trouble years ago?

What's your opinion on npp mate?


----------



## TH0R (Aug 15, 2007)

A miriad of sports explains it though mate, lifting weights and punch bags are not good

for shoulders, plus bricky for 30 years, shall I go on 

Won't be using npp in a rush again


----------



## Dsahna (May 25, 2009)

Lots of wear and tear in brickylaying mate!


----------



## stow (Jun 5, 2007)

tel3563 said:


> One thing I'll add is that I don't miss the PTs or most of the ppl who train there
> 
> one bit (apart from the hotties), never seen so mank pr1cks in one space at a time:whistling:
> 
> ...


No Olympia pal when it was open. Awesome atmosphere, seems like a lifetime ago. A couple of of the lads I worked the doors with trained at Atlanta though and loved it. Both good. :thumb:


----------



## TH0R (Aug 15, 2007)

stow said:


> No Olympia pal when it was open. Awesome atmosphere, *seems like a lifetime ago*. A couple of of the lads I worked the doors with trained at Atlanta though and loved it. Both good. :thumb:


Don't remind me:lol:

Did legs Sunday, squats upto 165x6 then 165x5 which isn't bad for me considering

I'm still cutting.

Was on lash Sunday though, too much to drink and 2 takeaways, felt lousy

Monday so went to gym and did 75 mins of cardio, not the best idea I've ever had:rolleye:

Today did Shoulders & tri's, still suffering a little from Sunday, decent workout

if not startling, holiday now:thumb:

See ya in 2 weeks, took some pics, couldn't make fvck all out apart from 1, I think

I must have it on some setting I shouldn't ie shutter speed or something:confused1:

Will post the only 1 thats worth posting, may get wife to take some later ie

and post tonight

If I can be ar5ed


----------



## TH0R (Aug 15, 2007)

For what its worth:rolleyes:


----------



## Rob68 (Sep 16, 2008)

Have a good hol chunky....


----------



## TH0R (Aug 15, 2007)

RJ68 said:


> Have a good hol chunky....


Cheers bud, still chunky eh:cursing: :cursing:

Think you should post a piccy of your hot bod Rob :rolleye:


----------



## Dsahna (May 25, 2009)

You know you look good Tel(for what its worth)modest fcuker:lol:


----------



## Rob68 (Sep 16, 2008)

tel3563 said:


> Cheers bud, still chunky eh:cursing: :cursing:
> 
> Think you should post a piccy of your hot bod Rob :rolleye:


Them naked pics were for your eyes only chunky... :whistling: ........ :lol: :lol:...


----------



## TH0R (Aug 15, 2007)

Dsahna said:


> You know you look good Tel(for what its worth)modest fcuker:lol:


Cheers buddy, hope your feeling a bit more positive today, cuttings a mind fvck

to say the least



RJ68 said:


> Them naked pics were for your eyes only chunky... :whistling: ........ :lol: :lol:...


Oh, was that your 3" slong that was posted in to my PM box:lol: :lol:

Can't upset me today mate, Jollies tomorrow and just heard I've got a new decent job

as well if I want it (which I probably do as I'm hating every customer and client

I'm coming into contact with)


----------



## Dsahna (May 25, 2009)

Mindfcuk is an understatement Telbut as my mind is constantly fcuked i should get by:lol:

Have a nice holiday bigman! :thumb:


----------



## Rob68 (Sep 16, 2008)

tel3563 said:


> Oh, was that your 3" slong that was posted in to my PM box:lol: :lol:
> 
> )


Yep certainly was....  .......3" from the floor..... :whistling: ....  

where you going on ya hols?

good news on the work front...bout bleeding time:thumb: :thumb:


----------



## TH0R (Aug 15, 2007)

Turkey Rob, hoping to do some shopping whilst there 

Hows things going for you nowadays??


----------



## Rob68 (Sep 16, 2008)

tel3563 said:


> Turkey Rob, hoping to do some shopping whilst there
> 
> Hows things going for you nowadays??


me..im just plodding on at mo..in a good way mind.... :thumbup1:

have a look for the breitling watches aswell when your *cough* shopping for your other gear....  ...easy sellable over here mate... :thumb:


----------



## tonyc74 (Sep 2, 2009)

looking lean in the pic Tel nice one! but get your Mrs to take some proper ones will ya!

Have a good holiday..lucky bugger!


----------



## leafman (Feb 8, 2009)

Hope all is well tel, lookin good in pic :thumbup1:


----------



## TH0R (Aug 15, 2007)

Holiday over, brilliant time, now back to training Monday


----------



## TH0R (Aug 15, 2007)

Have decided to change for a few weeks to ch/sh/tri, bk/bi, legs, mainly due to being busy

but also as a change for the last few weeks of semi cutting. Cardio on 2 off days

per week, an hour minimum. Probably gonna stop cardio after training but did do some HIIT

today for 16 mins 1 min sprint/1 min jog

Bottom line is I put some bf on holiday and now I want to lose it before a 6-8 week

test/tren/mast blast probably in August. Can't have been too fat as an old guy in gym

asked me if I'm doing a show:lol:

I'm really concentrating on keeping tension and really squeezing through

the exercise. Pretty fecking hard I may add:rolleyes:

Chest, shoulders, triceps today

Flat DB Press

40x10

45x10

50x6

50x5

Seated Incline Press

80x10

100x7

110x6

120x2

Cross Overs

35x12

40x11

45x7 30x17 dropset

Seated Machine Shoulder Press

40x11

55x9

60x5

60x4

Seated Lateral Raise

15x11

17.5x8

20x7 12.5x7 Dropset

EZ Skull Crushers

60x11

65x5

Single Arm Push down

30x11

35x8 7 negatives

16 mins HIIT 1 min sprint and 1 min rest

Really enjoyed this workout although it was a bit long


----------



## tonyc74 (Sep 2, 2009)

Welcome back Tel!

Re the BCAA im taking the myprotein ones 3 before 3 after not taking on no work out days.

Done couple of workouts but cant be bothered to update the journal..getting fed up of this cutting business on 120mg of clen atm, lost a few pounds now its just getting boring!

Off to the gym late tonight for legs and cardio...cant wait !


----------



## TH0R (Aug 15, 2007)

tonyc74 said:


> Welcome back Tel!
> 
> Re the BCAA im taking the myprotein ones 3 before 3 after not taking on no work out days.
> 
> ...


:laugh:

How long have you been cutting tony? From your journal I'd say your letting

drink/sh1te get in the way too much, knocks you back hugely imo and you

should try no drink or cheats for around 3 weeks, then see where you are. Hard when your dating etc but diet coke won't do any harm for 3 weeks if your committed.

Weighed in this morning at 15/10, +7 lbs from 2nd June, carrying a fair bit of water though.

Have to say I feel lucky as I hardly ever feel like I have a bad workout, I just love the buzz that much. I also like eating clean although don't like eating less than I need to lose weight.

Hard work never hurt anyone imo, just been reading a James L post and he summed it up nicely, eat, train hard, rest to make gains, eat less, train hard, cardio, rest to cut.

Not rocket science.

I'm not impressed with Clen tbh, might try T3/eph to see how I go but don't know a lot about effects etc, so will have to research. Can't say I noticed much difference in bf loss when on or off Clen


----------



## tonyc74 (Sep 2, 2009)

Im down to 11st 9lb now which is 11 pounds down from when i finished the dbol think the first 4 was water tho...

Thats the thing im not committed at the minute there are other things id rather be doing to be honest like going out drinking eating what i feel like...like most other people do!

Im going to stick to it this week did cardio 6 days last week going to do it this week try and get a few more pounds off the re asses the situation.

Didnt have a massive cheat this weekend just had a treat every night a small one mind you and a bit of booze on the friday, sunday just had a few crisps ice cream but had healthy other meals was a bit better than the usual all day binge and no mcdonlads!

Not sure about the clen either, i have T3 but ive been advised against using as im not on aas and others have had muuscle loss using this way.


----------



## winger (Jul 26, 2003)

tonyc74 said:


> Didnt have a massive *chest *this weekend just had a treat every night


Sorry, I just thought this was worth repeating.. :beer:

Not having a go by any means.

Hi Tel, still lurking and sorry for not posting more.


----------



## tonyc74 (Sep 2, 2009)

winger said:


> Sorry, I just thought this was worth repeating.. :beer:
> 
> Not having a go by any means.
> 
> Hi Tel, still lurking and sorry for not posting more.


Ha ha..actually it was more than ample for me!


----------



## TH0R (Aug 15, 2007)

Quads & Hams today, very hard workout, was fecking shattered, enjoyed it though

Squat

145x10

155x8

160x6

160x5

Leg Extensions

40x16

45x12

50x10

55x7

Single leg smiths rear lunge, just testing it really, need to introduce lunges

25x10

25x10

Seated Leg Curl

FST

70x12x4

63x12x3

:thumb:

Didn't do sldl's as saving my back for Deads on thursday, will do one week

sldl, next week deadlift for a while.

Doms in chest and tri's is incredible today, can't stear my van


----------



## tonyc74 (Sep 2, 2009)

FST seated leg curl sounds painful!

Im not getting any shakes anymore on the clen thinking about going up to 160mg for the rest of the week do you think thats a bit risky?


----------



## TH0R (Aug 15, 2007)

tonyc74 said:


> FST seated leg curl sounds painful!
> 
> Im not getting any shakes anymore on the clen thinking about going up to 160mg for the rest of the week do you think thats a bit risky?


Thats a reasonably high dose there Tony, funny drug Clen, works for some better

than others, as I said, not a fan no more.

You could give it a try for a day or two, if get bad sides then drop down again.

Are you supplementing with Taurine, around 2-4g pd is recommended, and also

2 wk on 2wk off??


----------



## leafman (Feb 8, 2009)

tel3563 said:


> Have decided to change for a few weeks to ch/sh/tri, bk/bi, legs, mainly due to being busy
> 
> but also as a change for the last few weeks of semi cutting. Cardio on 2 off days
> 
> ...


Thats a good session tel :thumbup1: Makes me look like a lazy fuk tho :whistling: oh yea thats because i am :lol: Glad your enjoying things and good to see u back


----------



## TH0R (Aug 15, 2007)

Feck me, doms in legs is soooooo bad, need to find a way of controlling it, possibly large

doses of ibuprofen as I'm finding it hard to work, seems to be so much worse than normal.

Maybe get back to glutamine as well, its really killing my work atm and I can't afford for that

to happen.

Couldn't possibly of done cardio today, back bi's and calves tomorrow, can't wait for deads :lol:


----------



## TH0R (Aug 15, 2007)

leafman said:


> Thats a good session tel :thumbup1: Makes me look like a lazy fuk tho :whistling: oh yea thats because i am :lol: Glad your enjoying things and good to see u back


Cheers bud, always enjoy training mate, couldn't live without it tbh:thumbup1:


----------



## tonyc74 (Sep 2, 2009)

tel3563 said:


> Thats a reasonably high dose there Tony, funny drug Clen, works for some better
> 
> than others, as I said, not a fan no more.
> 
> ...


Will try the 160mg tom no shakes today on the 120...end of 2nd week is this week.

Going to drop carbs again to 50g on non training and 100g on training days..maybe even go no carb on no training days to get this flab off!

Just did an upper followd by 35 mins of cardio..need a break soon, just took a nytol to get ready for am cardio again..the joy!


----------



## TH0R (Aug 15, 2007)

tonyc74 said:


> Will try the 160mg tom no shakes today on the 120...end of 2nd week is this week.
> 
> Going to drop carbs again to 50g on non training and 100g on training days..maybe even go no carb on no training days to get this flab off!
> 
> Just did an upper followd by 35 mins of cardio..need a break soon, just took a nytol to get ready for am cardio again..the joy!


Thats pretty low carbs mate, must be hell!!!

Are you still keep the fats up??

You losing any strength??


----------



## tonyc74 (Sep 2, 2009)

tel3563 said:


> Thats pretty low carbs mate, must be hell!!!
> 
> Are you still keep the fats up??
> 
> You losing any strength??


It is yesterday on a training day diet was as follows

2 weetabix 1 toast 3 large eggs

50g whey

1 can tuna 1 rice cake

cottage cheese 1 rice cake

small amount of rice 150g mince

25 g whey post work out

low fat youghurt some raisins

probably need more fats i think ill put some evoo in my shakes

On the previous day which wasnt a work out i droppped the weetabix and rice cakes and the rice....today ive had 1 weetabix 1 toast and that willl be it i think...cardio and weights last night and 40 mins thsis morning it was a real struggle to be honest!

Lost strength on bench but everything else is ok...cant wait to get back on a bulk!


----------



## TH0R (Aug 15, 2007)

tonyc74 said:


> It is yesterday on a training day diet was as follows
> 
> 2 weetabix 1 toast 3 large eggs
> 
> ...


I'd be tempted to up the meat mate, steak & chicken, especially steak are so

much better than whey tuna and eggs as your protein sources, I noticed a substantially

better gain in muscle when switching to a steak and 2 chickens per day as part

of my protein intake, worth considering, especially chicken as its cheap

I've never had less than 2 chicken breasts pd tbh


----------



## tonyc74 (Sep 2, 2009)

Will give that a try Tel....just got some comission this month first time in 6 months so will get some steaks in this weekend !


----------



## TH0R (Aug 15, 2007)

Did back and bi's Thursday, Chest, sh and tri's Sat, Legs today

I'm ultra busy atm with work and World Cup, Watched England game at mate's house on Saturday,

what a croc of sh1te, Rooney had lost his perspective on reality if he thinks paying fans shouldn't

boo that game.

training still going well, diet got a bit lost this first week back off hols but back on track now.

Still Carbs in am and round workout, one thing I'm experimenting with is having no carbs in

the meal post workout, still having pwo drink with whey & maltodextrin, just no carbs after this.

Have cut down on cardio a little, although I did 40 mins light stuff after legs today, just to

see if it helps with DOMS, can't afford not to be able to function properley through the week

like last week, was fecking horrendous, if I'm honest I still had DOMS in legs today prior to

training, thats 6 days after working them.

I've upped calories to around 3100 pd, I feel the work I'm doing is fairly hard so will judge

by mirror how I'm doing. Give this a go for another 5 weeks and see what to do then.

Seen as I'm busy I've gone to a 3 training days pwk, weekend will chest/sh/tri's, Quads/Hams

next day. 1 day during week I'll do back bi's and calves.

Still fit in cardio/abs 2x pwk.


----------



## tonyc74 (Sep 2, 2009)

You having a break Tel?


----------



## TH0R (Aug 15, 2007)

Only from posting, too busy atm, training going well, have put on 7 lbs since stopping diet and

can still see abs 

Cheers Tony


----------



## TH0R (Aug 15, 2007)

Gonna start this up again as it helped me in the past with knowing how I was improving, or

not, as the case may be.

Got back cutting again after break for hols, slightly different but still no carbs after 3.30pm

except for pwo drink (around 6ish)

I've gone from 16/5 to 15/1.5 this am

2 weeks away is a rebound for 10 to 14 weeks although I'm keeping it clean and watching

cals, want to keep as lean as possible and will change things as and when required.

Training has been going well, although I missed 2 cardio sessions this week due to work, these

are the first gym sessions I've missed for months and months and it won't happen again as

its made me realise I need a x trainer at home, no excuse then, plus I can do the pre breakfast

cardio I've been wanting to try for eon's.

Won't update as much but will try to put all workouts down.

:beer:


----------



## TH0R (Aug 15, 2007)

Trained at a different gym today, was super sh1te, virgin one, sucked big time.

Quiet enjoyed the workout and there was a fair bit of eye candy in there but too many ppl

leaving weights everywhere, no respect for the gym in general and too many chavvy chavs 

and DB's only went to 40's, mind boggling!!!

Won't bother with the figures as I decided to do a highish reps workout for the shock value :lol:

Legs at my gym tomorrow:thumbup1:


----------



## stow (Jun 5, 2007)

welcome back pal


----------



## big_jim_87 (Jul 9, 2009)

tel3563 said:


> Trained at a different gym today, was super sh1te, virgin one, sucked big time.
> 
> Quiet enjoyed the workout and there was a fair bit of eye candy in there but too many ppl
> 
> ...


too heavy for you then?


----------



## TH0R (Aug 15, 2007)

stow said:


> welcome back pal


Cheers mate, hows you and yours:thumbup1:

Not kidding, the virgin gym in Leeds has put me off those fancy ass gyms that

you go to for good

Nice eye candy (not used to that) but I'm there to train:rolleye:

You watching Madness on Friday, seems like every fcker I know is going, should

be good for a nostalgic laugh, although they weren't my cup of tea at the time.

I was more a Spandau Ballet man:lol: :lol:


----------



## TH0R (Aug 15, 2007)

big_jim_87 said:


> too heavy for you then?


Yeh, bit too heavy for the warm up, but I'll be ok tomorrow.

My gym has 70's:thumb:


----------



## big_jim_87 (Jul 9, 2009)

tel3563 said:


> Yeh, bit too heavy for the warm up, but I'll be ok tomorrow.
> 
> My gym has 70's:thumb:


so hammer curles are covered but what about presses and rows?


----------



## TH0R (Aug 15, 2007)

big_jim_87 said:


> so hammer curles are covered but what about presses and rows?


I just ask a couple of ppl to hang onto the dumbells whilst I do the pressing, one

hit me in the eye with his fecking knee last week:rolleyes:


----------



## big_jim_87 (Jul 9, 2009)

yea i stopped doing this as too many ppl blag what they weigh in at so trying to get it even is a cnut some times


----------



## Rob68 (Sep 16, 2008)

tel3563 said:


> I was more a Spandau Ballet man:lol: :lol:


Who you trying to kid?....... 

Your era was the bay city rollers...... 

Old cnut.........  .......


----------



## TH0R (Aug 15, 2007)

RJ68 said:


> Who you trying to kid?.......
> 
> Your era was the bay city rollers......
> 
> Old cnut.........  .......


Bastards, found out again, Eric was my fav:wub:

we sang shang-a-lang as we ran with the gang doin doo *** be dooby do aye

with the jukebox playing and every body saying that music like ours couldn't die

Are you still ticking over Rob or are you actually training now:rolleye:


----------



## TH0R (Aug 15, 2007)

Quads and hams today, I'm taking a break from squatting, about 5 weeks now and tbh I've

seen a marked improvement on quads, proves that a change is as good as a rest.

Leg Press

240x12

260x10

280x8

300x7

Leg Extensions

50x12

55x9

60x7

62.5x6

Single leg smiths lunge

45x12

55x9

SLDL

105x12

125x9

145x7 Failed more with back spasms than burning hams

Leg Curl

91x12

98x8

105x6

40 mins cardio

Good workout

I've upped cals to 3500 this week, 4000 next week then going to 4500 for the start of my

clean bulking 10/12 weeks, will see where I sit after week 1 or 2 and adjust accordingly.

I'm going to keep cardio in, although work is fecking hard enough atm to count as extra cardio,

for this reason I may just keep it too non training days, or would it be better after workouts

and then leaving rest days for what they were meant for, rest??


----------



## stow (Jun 5, 2007)

Yeh might do. Finish for a week from Fri,got a busy week before that mind.

Will see if any of the lads are going and maybe start week off half a day early


----------



## TH0R (Aug 15, 2007)

stow said:


> Yeh might do. Finish for a week from Fri,got a busy week before that mind.
> 
> Will see if any of the lads are going and maybe start week off half a day early


I'll wear a white carnation:lol:

Wtf was going off in Lendal Cellars, w4nkers the lot of em, saw all the filth around

but couldn't see anything, apparently fvck all happened to em and they ended

up drinking in Bootham Tavern after, don't know how true that is:confused1:

Did 60 mins cardio tonight after work, put 5lbs on over the weekend which, I can

honestly say, doesn't contain any muscle at all

Shoulders/calves tomorrow:thumbup1:


----------



## big_jim_87 (Jul 9, 2009)

tel3563 said:


> Quads and hams today, I'm taking a break from squatting, about 5 weeks now and tbh I've
> 
> seen a marked improvement on quads, proves that a change is as good as a rest.
> 
> ...


are they on one of them back and forth up and down smiths or just up and down?


----------



## TH0R (Aug 15, 2007)

big_jim_87 said:


> are they on one of them back and forth up and down smiths or just up and down?


Just up and down, saves walking up and down the gym with dumbells, only

been doing them for a few weeks and like them to polish off the quads


----------



## tonyc74 (Sep 2, 2009)

5lbs....im sure you mentioned you werent going to turn fatty again ! 

ive had 4 days of eating crap.....had enough already!


----------



## big_jim_87 (Jul 9, 2009)

tel3563 said:


> Just up and down, saves walking up and down the gym with dumbells, only
> 
> been doing them for a few weeks and like them to polish off the quads


iv done thes once or twice in the past they are good but more of a one leg squat then a lunge? can do fuk all weight wise lol very hard move to do but very good move that i should do more of


----------



## rs007 (May 28, 2007)

Abuse flyby!!!

How goes it auld yin, stinks a bit like oap in here :lol:


----------



## Bettyboo (Jun 8, 2009)

Boo!  just dropping by


----------



## stow (Jun 5, 2007)

Read about that. Ha ha. Barracading themselves in. Fkin idiots.

If I'm going I'll post up, but there'll be 000's there pal.

It'll be posh end as well.

Stow


----------



## TH0R (Aug 15, 2007)

tonyc74 said:


> 5lbs....im sure you mentioned you werent going to turn fatty again !
> 
> ive had 4 days of eating crap.....had enough already!


Don't give in mate, I put 5lbs on but its only Tuesday and I'm back to 15/2, helps the metabolism having a couple of cheats mate:rolleye:



big_jim_87 said:


> iv done thes once or twice in the past they are good but more of a one leg squat then a lunge? can do fuk all weight wise lol very hard move to do but very good move that i should do more of


Thats them Jim, hit hams as well though, as you can go at a differing angle to squats because you have your back leg to support you, I've found them useful for quad width, kinda like doing feet together squats but not as awkward iykwim.



rs007 said:


> Abuse flyby!!!
> 
> How goes it auld yin, stinks a bit like oap in here :lol:


That'll be the p1ss smell rubbing off on you from weeman, don't blame the oldies journal:lol:


----------



## TH0R (Aug 15, 2007)

Bettyboo said:


> Boo!  just dropping by


Cheers Boo, I need the traffic:laugh: Hope all is well:thumbup1:



stow said:


> Read about that. Ha ha. Barracading themselves in. Fkin idiots.
> 
> If I'm going I'll post up, but there'll be 000's there pal.
> 
> ...


Yeh, normally go suited and booted ourselves but thinking we may be a bit more relaxed for this evening meet, probably put my skin tight mother care T on with matching shorts You may notice me:lol:

All the best mate and hope you back a winner or two:thumbup1:


----------



## big_jim_87 (Jul 9, 2009)

tel3563 said:


> Don't give in mate, I put 5lbs on but its only Tuesday and I'm back to 15/2, helps the metabolism having a couple of cheats mate:rolleye:
> 
> Thats them Jim, hit hams as well though, as you can go at a differing angle to squats because you have your back leg to support you, I've found them useful for quad width, kinda like doing feet together squats but not as awkward iykwim.
> 
> ...


----------



## tonyc74 (Sep 2, 2009)

Thats it im done with eating crap...had beer and pizza/ice cream last night felt like sh1t

and that was after an 8 mile run...just to keep the lard off took me 1hr 45 mins!

Any thoughts on DC training?


----------



## TH0R (Aug 15, 2007)

tonyc74 said:


> Thats it im done with eating crap...had beer and pizza/ice cream last night felt like sh1t
> 
> and that was after an 8 mile run...just to keep the lard off took me 1hr 45 mins!
> 
> ...


Not really 

When I said concentrate on compounds I meant doing squats, bench, deads, pull ups

Military Press 2 x e 72/96 hrs. Man that would put some mass on IMO

Been tinkering with the idea myself

A--Squats-pull ups (Palms facing you) or BOR -Bench Monday

B--Deads-Military Press-Hamstrings exercise Wednesday

A--Friday

B--Sun

A--Tuesday............

and so on.

Would be tough but I'm gonna give it a go I think, 4 all out sets of each exercise

doing them in a different order each workout.

All major muscles worked to the max and see what happens with ancillary's, I suspect

they'd still grow:thumbup1:

I could possibly struggle as being an old timer my injury list is growing again:sad:


----------



## TH0R (Aug 15, 2007)

Did a quick Shoulders/Calves workout yesterday

Military Press

65x10

70x5

75x2

65x7 Haven't done these for ages and I'm pretty well down on weight, will keep at these as

they don't seem to aggravate shoulder like db press does

Single arm Lateral Raise

20x12

22.5x10

25x7

Superset Front Raise and seated Lateral Raise

10x12 10x12

10x12 10x10

10x12 10x8

Reverse Fly

25x12

25x11

25x10

Seated Calf Raise

FST

50x12x7

Did 30 mins cardio.

Been really hungry all the time of late, no idea why??


----------



## winger (Jul 26, 2003)

Still strong as fcuk!


----------



## big_jim_87 (Jul 9, 2009)

tel3563 said:


> Did a quick Shoulders/Calves workout yesterday
> 
> Military Press
> 
> ...


lucky cnut! im struggling on shakes!

oh good work out!


----------



## winger (Jul 26, 2003)

big_jim_87 said:


> lucky cnut! im struggling on shakes!
> 
> oh good work out!


I heard you also struggle on basic math..lol


----------



## TH0R (Aug 15, 2007)

Scaled at 15/1 one day early this week, so all today/tomorrows weight loss is a plus :thumbup1:

2 more weeks of this and then BOOM!!! Clean bulk


----------



## TH0R (Aug 15, 2007)

winger said:


> Still strong as fcuk!





big_jim_87 said:


> lucky cnut! im struggling on shakes!
> 
> oh good work out!


thx bud:thumbup1:

Try having all that oxy and dbol with some eggs and bacon


----------



## TH0R (Aug 15, 2007)

winger said:


> Still strong as fcuk!


Ya think?????

was doing 105kg a few months ago, every time I stop doing a compound for a

while I lose strength on it, hard to find exercises that increase the compound, except the actual exercise itself, ie no carry over


----------



## tonyc74 (Sep 2, 2009)

tel3563 said:


> Not really
> 
> When I said concentrate on compounds I meant doing squats, bench, deads, pull ups
> 
> ...


Tried something similar before bit like 5x5 but dont like the look it gives me bigger but not defined.

Thinking of

week 1 nothing but compunds

week 2 compounds and isolation

week 3 compounds and isolations supersets

I always start with a compound then finish with higher rep isolations seems to work well for me...i definitley dont look good sticking to low rep (5/) compounds...dont know why just doesnt work for me!


----------



## TH0R (Aug 15, 2007)

KJW said:


> Good read again hope all is well


Cheers Buddy, your back looks very good on your avvy, rear delts are awesome:thumbup1:


----------



## TH0R (Aug 15, 2007)

KJW said:


> Cheers man, pic is a few months old now.
> 
> Hitting the gym tomorrow for the first time in a month after holiday/flu etc.
> 
> Trying out *natadrol* to see if it helps add any mass to my rather thin frame too.


Haven't heard of that, presume its a "legal Steroid", always a bit sceptical on

these, have you had any mates train with it or read any reviews from anyone??

Thats still a good back for a natty, admittedley its lacking some depth and mass

but that comes with time and heavy deadlifting (and AAS)


----------



## TH0R (Aug 15, 2007)

KJW said:


> Something like that.
> 
> Don't have the bottle to go down the AAS route. Wouldn't know where to get them, wouldn't know who to ask and wouldn't risk offending anyone by doing so.
> 
> Continue to lift as heavy as I can, eat as well as I can and sleep as well as I can and I'll see what happens. For now


How long have you been training?? Going down the AAS route is a very personal

thing, best to try and reach natty potential IMO and learn as much as you can

before deciding on that route:thumbup1:


----------



## TH0R (Aug 15, 2007)

Why 3 on 1 off,


----------



## Seyyed-Merat (Sep 1, 2007)

Alright mate, thought id have a look in your journal, trainings lookin gd!


----------



## TH0R (Aug 15, 2007)

Merat said:


> Alright mate, thought id have a look in your journal, trainings lookin gd!


Thanks for popping in Merat:thumbup1:

Congrats again on that pl comp win, bet it felt pretty damned good:thumb: :thumb:

Watching Martin and his exploits must of been pretty exciting as well, not to mention

inspirational.

What actually set you on the Plifting trail??


----------



## Seyyed-Merat (Sep 1, 2007)

tel3563 said:


> Thanks for popping in Merat:thumbup1:
> 
> Congrats again on that pl comp win, bet it felt pretty damned good:thumb: :thumb:
> 
> ...


No problem mate 

Ah thanks, yeh deff felt good Im competitve at heart but most of all I really enjoyed it the whole experience!

Yeh martin was immense, was good to see alot of seasoned lifters lift stupidly heavy weight, inspiring it was indeed! loved how they psyched themselves up as well :thumb:

Plifting, well actually was DB who suggested it, when I trained at the same gym as him, he noticed my squat and deadlift was not bad, so started training for powerlifting rather stopped my bodybuilding style training, changed to Genesis gym started training with Powerlifters who trained there, things took off from there really!


----------



## TH0R (Aug 15, 2007)

Well keep it up, you obviously have a gift for it:thumbup1:


----------



## TH0R (Aug 15, 2007)

Did back/bi's yesterday

Deads

185x6

195x3

205x twinge in back again:cursing:

Superset Wide grip pull up and narrow grip pull down

8 pull ups 140x10 pull down

5 140x8

4 120x6

Cable pulley row, narrow grip

70x10

75x9

80x8

Incline DB Curl

15x12

20x9

22x6

22x6

20x8

Biceps cable high curl

25x20

30x9


----------



## tonyc74 (Sep 2, 2009)

Those wide grip pullups are bloody hard work..do the job though!

Done a bit of cardio this week and one body workout to burn some cals got absolutley smashed last night though nearly didnt make it into work, actually looking forward to the gym next week!

Not changing your programme yet Tel?


----------



## TH0R (Aug 15, 2007)

tonyc74 said:


> Those wide grip pullups are bloody hard work..do the job though!
> 
> Done a bit of cardio this week and one body workout to burn some cals got absolutley smashed last night though nearly didnt make it into work, actually looking forward to the gym next week!
> 
> *Not changing your programme yet Tel?*


Don't know yet mate, atm I'm physically working every day, something I aint done

for years, doing them compounds will absolutely knock me for six I reckon, I try

not to have them "going through the motions" workouts and not sure CNS can stand

squatting 2 x pwk, although I'm pretty sure my back wouldn't have it either.

Big push coming in a week or two, increase in cals has already begun and peds

will be introduced very soon:rolleye:

Thats when I'll change something, although deads are very risky atm due to my

ageing back problems. Will probably try it for a week or two and see how it goes.

Work is very important atm, as fvcking debt has gotten bad over the last 18 months

of sh1tty times, I'm still owed a few K from a job I did nearly 2 years ago but

the guy has hit hard times like everyone else, he's paying me slowly which is

a better alternative to him going bankrupt and me getting nothing. To be fair

its the profit from the job so I'm not out of pocket as he is, he lost about 40-50K

but he can afford it

Went to races last night, watched Madness afterwards, well sort of , couldn't

get near stage and my Mrs got snotty when a random woman grabbed hold of

me and starting trying to chew my face off:lol: Must admit, if it was other way

round there would of been casualties:laugh:

Unlike you didn't get wasted, just a few pints and then home on the last bus:innocent:


----------



## TH0R (Aug 15, 2007)

KJW said:


> Looks beastly!


Will get better bud 

PMSL at the 3 on 1 off comment, can't afford that at this game, although 5 or

6 weeks on and 1 off could work.

I just see every workout as a challenge to lift more than before, don't let negative

thoughts in there and get to the gym whatever, never miss, and I mean never:thumbup1:


----------



## TH0R (Aug 15, 2007)

Trained Chest & Tri's

DB Bench

40x12

45x8

50x5

45x6

Weighted Dips

+30kg x7

30x6

20x8

Upper Chest Machine Press

80x12

100x8

105x6

Cable x overs

40x12

45x8

40x10

Skull Crushers

60x7

60x7

60x7

Rope Press Downs

75x11

80x8

85x7

No cardio today


----------



## TH0R (Aug 15, 2007)

Quads & Hams today

Leg Press

240x12

280x10

300x7

310x3

Leg Extensions

40x15

45x11

50x8

52.5x6 plus a few negs

Single leg smiths lunge

45x12

55x10

SLDL

105x14

125x11

145x8

Leg Curl

91x12

98x7

91x8 plus some negs.

Good session, did 30 mins cardio afterwards, find that this gets shot of the lactic acid

build up and means I can walk tomorrow


----------



## Seyyed-Merat (Sep 1, 2007)

Nice workout mate! Like the idea of cardio after your session, im guessin its low intensity right? Might have to give this a go, I get some horrible cramps after training legs! couple of moments where I doubted I could make it home :lol:


----------



## TH0R (Aug 15, 2007)

Merat said:


> Nice workout mate! Like the idea of cardio after your session, im guessin its low intensity right? Might have to give this a go, I get some horrible cramps after training legs! couple of moments where I doubted I could make it home :lol:


Works mate, just as you say, low intensity cardio, I think swimming, if you have

a pool at the gym, would be ideal

I found it was neccessary when I started physically working again (from manager

to bricklayer). Not being able to walk properley and being in severe pain isn't an

option anymore.

Just make sure you have plenty of water:thumbup1:


----------



## TH0R (Aug 15, 2007)

KJW said:


> What would you recommend as a mass gain routine?
> 
> Been trawling articles on here and on bodybuilding.com and there's so many contradictory statements its untrue.
> 
> Advice is always welcome.


My 2p's worth and worth a try for 6 weeks IMO, giving it all out 100%, no less.

Day1 Squat 4-6 reps 4 sets Bench 7-9 reps 4 sets Pull up/pull down 10-12 reps 4 sets

Day4 Deads- Hack Squat/Leg Press- Mil Press

Day7 Bench- BOR- Squat

Day10 Hack/Leg Press- Mil Press- Deads

Day13 Bor- Squat- Bench

Day16 Mil Press- Deads- Hack/Leg Press

Start again from Day1

Always keep same amount of reps on 1st 2nd and 3rd exercise

Obviously diet and rest must be high priority.


----------



## tonyc74 (Sep 2, 2009)

Bit bl00dy forward them northern women!

...more food and drink at the weekend in Leeds again 

Back on diet training this week!


----------



## TH0R (Aug 15, 2007)

tonyc74 said:


> Bit bl00dy forward them northern women!
> 
> ...more food and drink at the weekend in Leeds again
> 
> Back on diet training this week!


Where do you go in Leeds??

Mate, its not Northern women who are forwards, its southern men that are backwards:laugh:


----------



## TH0R (Aug 15, 2007)

Had decent shoulders workout Tuesday, managed to Mil press 80 for 3 so an improvement

on last week, fair way off 100 though.

Back tonight, without deads as back was playing up again!!!!!! Although I've done them

for the last 3 or 4 weeks so week off them won't harm.

BOR, reverse grip

65x15

75x15

95x10

115x6

95x8

Wide grip pullups superset with close grip pull downs

8 Pull ups 120x12 pull downs

5 120x9

4 120x8

Cable Rows

70x12

75x10

80x10

Incline seated DB Curl

15x12

20x9

22.5x7

22.5x6

20x9

Standing upper cable arm curls

30x15

30x12

All done in 45 mins, no cardio tonight.

Feeling bloated, am retaining a fair bit of water for some reason??

Drinking 6L per day atm???

Feeling extremely knackered atm, mixture of work, training and not enough ZZZZ's


----------



## tonyc74 (Sep 2, 2009)

115 on bor is a hefty old weight! 

kind of seeing my mates sister now....think my luck has changed!

Went to a nice fish restaurant in town cant remeber the name then had a potter around the sculpture park on the sunday followed by a nice indian in garforth mate pretty good weekend!

Got in at 4 this morning after a work night then was up at 730 moving house so least i got some cardio in!


----------



## TH0R (Aug 15, 2007)

I usually BOR with 145 but can't with the reverse grip (dorian style), tends to pull on the

biceps.

1 more week I think till clean bulk, keep changing my mind:rolleyes:

Took bp this morning and was low diastolic!!!! 125/50, fvck knows what that means,

first time it aint been normal for 3 months, will just put it down to some kind of blip

and check again tomorrow, don't think it will be low in a fortnight:rolleye:

I remember you saying about how your mates sister was a fittie, any pics


----------



## TH0R (Aug 15, 2007)

Chest & Tri's today

DB Press

45x10

47.5x8

50x5

45x6

Weighted Dips

+20x9

20x8

20x7

Bent arm DB pullover (done as RC is becoming a problem, incline pressing is making it worse

47.5x9

47.5x7

47.5x7

X Overs

40x15

45x10

40x11 30x8 Dropset

Skull Crushers

60x8

60x6

60x6

Rope Push Downs

70x9

75x6 50x3 25x8 Triple Dropset

Shoulders are really giving me some gyp, not sure how to deal with em tbh.

There actually OK while I'm training but during the day doing normal stuff

they really hurt, anything overhead feels like my shoulder is snapping


----------



## TH0R (Aug 15, 2007)

tonyc74 said:


> 115 on bor is a hefty old weight!
> 
> kind of seeing my mates sister now....think my luck has changed!
> 
> ...


Fish Restaurant possibly Loch Fyne??

was in Horsforth and Headingley today


----------



## TH0R (Aug 15, 2007)

KJW said:


> Epic lifting by the looks of it mate


Cheers buddy, though I'm only maintaining atm, next few weeks should see

some weights going up, will be concentrating on getting my 1RM up on the

compounds so hoping this shoulder clears up with the Cissus I've ordered.

I've also decided to have an 8 day week, not training legs day after chest, tbh

its because I'm fvcked and the doms in my tri's is monumental, just goes to show

you don't need many sets after chest to work them hard.

I was wondering if the triple drop was the key and will test this out on legs

tomorrow and shoulders on Wednesday.


----------



## TH0R (Aug 15, 2007)

Back to abs and cardio tonight, did 6 sets of abs work then 45mins on X trainer

One thing I've noticed is its a lot harder to get my hr up to 125+, in fact when I've been

checking my bp I've also noticed my resting hr is way down to what it was, somewhere around

55-60 when it was 85+, I think its a good thing but not entirely sure??

Shoulders & Calves tomorrow


----------



## tonyc74 (Sep 2, 2009)

Get a proper heart rate monitor from argos, mine was only £20 and its got a chest strap.

The ones on the machines i have used are way off what i thought it was!


----------



## TH0R (Aug 15, 2007)

tonyc74 said:


> Get a proper heart rate monitor from argos, mine was only £20 and its got a chest strap.
> 
> The ones on the machines i have used are way off what i thought it was!


Yeah, I've heard that before but the resting hr is done on my bp machine so is

accurate, probably something to do with no stimulants:whistling:

Shoulders and Calves tonight

Military Press

75x7

80x4

85x1

75x6

65x7

Single arm lateral raise

22.5x8

22.5x8

Seated Lateral raise

12.5x13

12.5x11 10x8 7.5x5 5x5 drop sets down the rack, ouch

Reverse Fly

25x10

25x10

25x9

Standing Calf raise

110x20

120x16

130x12

140x11

150x9 100x8 75x6 Dropset

No cardio

Complete day off tomorrow


----------



## Seyyed-Merat (Sep 1, 2007)

Good work mate, Looking huge in your display pic!


----------



## TH0R (Aug 15, 2007)

Merat said:


> Good work mate, Looking huge in your display pic!


Cheers mate, tbh its not the best pic but I got sick of seeing the one where

I'm on holiday from last year:rolleyes:

Going to put some comparisons up before my next clean bulk in a week or two.

Hope your training is going well:thumbup1:


----------



## TH0R (Aug 15, 2007)

Back & Bi's today, proper fvcked my back up with 1st working set of deads, not serious but

enough to make me re consider doing deads again.

I'm convinced its got worse since I swapped squatting for leg press, just as a change. Anyways

Deads

190x6 Back fooked

Smiths BOR

65x15

85x12

95x7

85x10 then a lot of partials

65x12

Superset Wide chins and palms facing pull downs

7 pull ups 120x11 pull downs

5 (pretty poor ones) 120x9

swapped to wide pull downs instead of pull ups as quality of pull up was sh1te

70x11 120x6

Incline DB Curl

20x9

22x6

20x8 then stood up and went down the rack DB curling dropsets, 12.5x8 10x7 7.5x5 5x8

Mega pump 

Standing overhead cable curls

35x15

35x10 25x7

Good workout and back didn't hurt till it stiffened up after, struggling to walk normally now :sad:

Chest tomorrow and on night out tonight!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## TH0R (Aug 15, 2007)

Had a chest/tri's workout on Sunday, tbh I was a little hung over from Saturday night

party and I'm not used to the booze no more.

Decided to do exercises I ain't done in a while and a bit of high repping, was a decent workout

but not worth posting

Legs yesterday, started squatting again, this actually surprised me as my back is in bother

atm from deads but it didn't seem to bother me, never went over heavy and was below

parallel for them all, felt good to be squatting again:thumbup1:

I was actually surprised how the strength has held up better, compared to my

benching, which has gone down a fair bit since having a stint with DB Press:confused1:

Squats

Warm up

145x10

155x7

160x5

155x6

145x8

105x15 Pretty intense squatting and I was fair blowing and sweating after:laugh:

Leg Extensions

60x12

65x8

70x6

60x8 45x5 30x6 10x4 Dropsets, brutal:thumb:

Seated Leg Curl

91x12

98x8

105x5

98x7 70x5 49x5 Dropsets

Standing Calf Raise

100x25

120x17

135x12

150x11 100x8 60x6 Dropsets

Havent done any cardio for 2 weeks or near abouts, need to start again although

my work is pretty fecking hard atm.

All in all I'm pleased with everything, keep cheating a bit on diet ie Cinnamon and

Raisen bagel after chick, broc and rice, strawberry's and B&J Ice cream after

meal 5 (tea timeish), tropical fruit with nuts as snacks, ooh I'm so naughty, :sneaky2:  :lol:


----------



## winger (Jul 26, 2003)

tel3563 said:


> All in all I'm pleased with everything, keep *cheating* *a bit* on diet ie Cinnamon and
> 
> Raisen bagel after chick, broc and rice, strawberry's and B&J Ice cream after
> 
> meal 5 (tea timeish), tropical fruit with nuts as snacks, ooh I'm so naughty, :sneaky2:  :lol:


A bit! :whistling:


----------



## tonyc74 (Sep 2, 2009)

winger said:


> A bit! :whistling:


Just get a bit of cardio in to compensate....ive had two doughnuts this week...some b4stard brought them into work, pretty sure the 1 hr 20 cardio last night worked at least one off!


----------



## TH0R (Aug 15, 2007)

KJW said:


> I find that the base of my spine always has a dull ache for days afterwards on the rare occassions I use the leg press. Opposites eh?


Missed this:rolleyes:

When you leg press don't let your back roll on the bottom part of the lift, ie

legs coming down.

This is what makes the back ache on leg press.


----------



## TH0R (Aug 15, 2007)

Shoulder workout today, was hard going getting to the gym after a sh1t

day at work, what could go wrong, went wrong 

mil press

65x10

75x6

80x4

80x3

75x5

65x8

45x10

Cable Lateral raise

20x13

25x10

20x10 15x5 10x5 5x5 Dropsets

Down the DB rack Lateral Raises

15's 10's 7.5's 5's, didn't keep count

Reverse Pec Dec

56x13

63x11

70x8 56x5 35x5 Dropsets


----------



## TH0R (Aug 15, 2007)

Back and Bi's today, can't do deads as back went last week, its feeling a little

better but not risking it for a while.

Also gonna keep the strictest form for a few weeks, forget about strength, haven't

done that in ages so will be interested in the results.

BOR

Warm up

105x11

105x10

115x7

115x6

105x8

65x20

HS Pull Down palms facing

120x12

160x8

180x5

160x6

120x8

Superset Cable Rowing and wide grip front pull downs

70x10 50x6

70x8 50x6

65x10 45x9

Incline Seated DB Curl

15x12

17.5x10

15x12

High Cable curls

35x13

40x8 25x5 15x9 Dropset

Nice workout completed in 40 mins:thumbup1:

Start cardio again tomorrow, may try HIIT again.


----------



## TH0R (Aug 15, 2007)

Chest/Tri's yesterday

Bench

125x5

130x3

125x4

105x11

Weighted dips

20x11

20x9

20x8 bw x6 dropset

DB bent arm pullover

45x13

45x11

45x9

X overs

40x12

45x8

50x6 35x8 25x6 15x11 Dropsets (ouch)

single arm overhead press (French Press)

12.5x15

15x12

17.5x8

20x5

Rope push downs, hands together with twist at end, this has bought tri's on well

60x12

65x12

70x9 50x5 30x8 Dropsets

Back to cardio today, also did 7 sets of abs work, 50 mins of cardio at 125-130 hr.

Just done macros on diet, was quite surprised I'm still only getting 200g carbs pd, fats are

fairly high at 170 and protein at 380

Around 3900 cals atm on non training days, 4400 on training days, will monitor for 2 weeks and take it from there.

Did have a pretty damned cheaty weekend, will be last one as I'm off to a fancy dress party

in 7 weeks as Rambo :lol:


----------



## m14rky (Aug 11, 2008)

tel3563 said:


> Chest/Tri's yesterday
> 
> Bench
> 
> ...


nice benching rambo :thumb:


----------



## Seyyed-Merat (Sep 1, 2007)

Good work mate, strong benching too, lay off the pies and im sure you will be perfect for Rambo  hehe just jk mate!


----------



## TH0R (Aug 15, 2007)

m14rky said:


> nice benching rambo :thumb:


Don't push me:cursing:





Merat said:


> Good work mate, strong benching too, lay off the pies and im sure you will be perfect for Rambo  hehe just jk mate!


PMSL, funny you should say that, I'm not a big pastries man like some in here:rolleye:

but going round morrisons on Saturday I was starving and had 2 giant sausage rolls

and 2 cornish pasties, they were lovely:thumb:

Just working the bench back up, won't be long before I'm upto PB I hope.

No spotter either so probably a rep left in the tank on them sets. Sundays

are well quite in the gym


----------



## winger (Jul 26, 2003)

tel3563 said:


> Don't push me:cursing:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


big pastries bump


----------



## tonyc74 (Sep 2, 2009)

tel3563 said:


> Don't push me:cursing:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Should try my gym not a sole in there last night at 9pm...bit weird think id actually prefer to be in a gym thats busier tbh..better for the motivation!

Talking of pastries i had one of those cinamon whirls last week....im going to get half a dozen in this weekend lovely, do they do em up north!?


----------



## TH0R (Aug 15, 2007)

tonyc74 said:


> Should try my gym not a sole in there last night at 9pm...bit weird think id actually prefer to be in a gym thats busier tbh..better for the motivation!
> 
> Talking of pastries i had one of those cinamon whirls last week....im going to get half a dozen in this weekend lovely, do they do em up north!?


I had a cinnamon and raisin bagel other day, was scrumptious:thumb:

Don't know how you train at 9, I'd be to fvcked by then, used to do it about

3 years ago but didn't like it then either, plus you have to eat a faily big meal

with carbs before bed:rolleyes:

Gyms been real busy of late at 5ish, trouble is its full of pr1cks


----------



## TH0R (Aug 15, 2007)

Legs today

Squat ATG, (no spot)

Warm up

145x8

155x6

165x5

170x3

105x15

SLDL

105x11

125x8

105x10 Hams felt very tight

Leg Extensions

60x12

65x10

70x7

60x7 30x6 20x5 10x5 5x6 dropsets Ouch

Seated Calf Raise

40x25

50x16

50x13

40x16

Seated Leg Curl

91x12

91x12

91x9 42x20 dropset, I dropped too much on first drop

Good workout, pleased with squats, out of breath but no collapsing afterwards, hoping to

get to 200kg in the next couple of weeks, then see where we go from there.

I'm glad I've started atg squats as somehow seems easier to gauge which rep I'm gonna fail

on, particulaly important when I have no spotter:rolleye:


----------



## Seyyed-Merat (Sep 1, 2007)

Good work tel, your legs must be sore after all that! Leg extension drop sets!? sounds like pain  gd stuff tho mate!


----------



## winger (Jul 26, 2003)

tel3563 said:


> Legs today
> 
> Squat ATG, (no spot)
> 
> ...


I want to see that ATG!


----------



## tonyc74 (Sep 2, 2009)

i barely go parralel! might try this for a change...if my ego can take it!

You on the hard stuff yet Tel or still cruising along?


----------



## TH0R (Aug 15, 2007)

winger said:


> I want to see that ATG!


Winger, just for you I might ask somebody to vid it if gym aint busy. I gotta be

honest, ATG, once used to it, ain't any different to parallel IMO, makes the hams

strain a bit but I'd nearly go as far to say that its easier, plus my ATG may be different

to an 18 year olds ATG Deffo below parallel shall I say:whistling:


----------



## TH0R (Aug 15, 2007)

tonyc74 said:


> *i barely go parralel! might try this for a change...if my ego can take it!*
> 
> You on the hard stuff yet Tel or still cruising along?


Try it, I swear once your used to the motion its the same as parallel, I also seem

to be able to judge failure better.

Rest day today, no cardio


----------



## winger (Jul 26, 2003)

tel3563 said:


> Winger, just for you I might ask somebody to vid it if gym aint busy. I gotta be
> 
> honest, ATG, once used to it, ain't any different to parallel IMO, makes the hams
> 
> ...


I would love to see it in a non gay way big daddy!

ATG is hard for me, unless I use baby weights, oh wait, I already do..lol


----------



## TH0R (Aug 15, 2007)

Shoulders today, deffo been an improvement with shoulders since having there own day.

mil Press

warm up

65x8 (was hard:confused1

75x5

80x3

85x1

65x8

45x13

Lateral Raise

12.5x12

15x12

17.5x9

20x5 15x8 10x5 7.5x5 5x5 dropsets ouch!!!!!!

Reverse Pec Dec

63x12

70x12

77x9

84x6 56x6 42x5 28x4 Dropsets

Then did 30 mins of cardio, hr 135-140 bpm, was easier than other day but

still sweated like swine:rolleye:


----------



## Dsahna (May 25, 2009)

Great to see you hitting it hard as always mateand its good to see you benefiting from a seperate day for shoulders,cant beat it imo!


----------



## TH0R (Aug 15, 2007)

Dsahna said:


> Great to see you hitting it hard as always mateand its good to see you benefiting from a seperate day for shoulders,cant beat it imo!


Agree with that mate

PMSL at your sig under avvie, 100% not true bud:beer:


----------



## Bettyboo (Jun 8, 2009)

Did i just see you put that you did cardio or did I imagine that hehe thought it was a swear word in your journal lol


----------



## TH0R (Aug 15, 2007)

The cardio pain has begun:bounce: :bounce:

45 mins tomorrowmg:


----------



## Bettyboo (Jun 8, 2009)

tel3563 said:


> The cardio pain has begun:bounce: :bounce:
> 
> 45 mins tomorrowmg:


hehe  its good for you, cardio that is


----------



## TH0R (Aug 15, 2007)

Back and a bit of bi's slung in there, I say this because I'm gonna have a seperate arms

day for a few weeks, see how it goes.

Managed decent deads but have to admit didn't push it all the way, was still puffing and

panting but left a little in the tank as I was scared my back would give up the ghost.

Deads

Lots of warm ups

185x6

185x5

185x5

185x4

BOR, also done a little different this week, wider grip than normal, seemed to hit the spot

105x10

105x10

115x8

115x7

65x25

Superset underhand pulldowns with wide grip pull downs

80x10 50x8

80x8 50x7

80x8 50x7

Slight incline seated DB curl

15x12

15x12

15x12 10x6 7.5x5 5x5

30 mins cardio @ 130bpm

Had some myprotein pulse pre workout, think it helped??


----------



## TH0R (Aug 15, 2007)

Don't normally have anything but a banana pre workout, feel naturally motivated most of the

time tbh, have just been a bit knackered lately and thought it may help.

I think I just need more sleep tbh, had a good 9 hours last night and felt good at the gym

today.

Thing is after a hard days working on site, I go to the gym and feel a bit tired, normally

passes after 1st set, just thought this stuff may help. Undecided atm.


----------



## TH0R (Aug 15, 2007)

Chest and a bit of tri's today, joints are aching a fair bit

Flat Bench

Warm up

125x6

130x4

135x3

115x8

Weighted Dips

20x12

20x9

20x7

Incline Smiths Press to neck

65x12

75x9

80x5

Cable cross overs

40x12

45x8 30x11 Dropset

1 arm Press Behind Neck

15x12

17.5x9

20x6 10x11 7.5x6 Dropsets

30 mins cardio @ 125/130 bpm, was hard today.


----------



## TH0R (Aug 15, 2007)

Did Shoulders today, had a couple of days off due to workload, so will miss

arms workout this week.

Military Press

Warm Up

65x10

75x6

85x3

90x1

75x6

65x10

Seated Lateral Raise

15x12

17.5x9

20x7

Stood up and went down the rack

20x6 15x10 10x9 7x6 5x6 Dropsets

Reverse Pec Dec

70x12

77x10

84x7

91x5 56x8 42x6 28x5 Dropsets

Did 20 mins cardio

All weights or reps are up:thumbup1:


----------



## Dsahna (May 25, 2009)

tel3563 said:


> Did Shoulders today, had a couple of days off due to workload, so will miss
> 
> arms workout this week.
> 
> ...


 :thumb :Great work Tel!!


----------



## Seyyed-Merat (Sep 1, 2007)

Good work mate! strong pressing there! fck gettin 90kg over my head :lol:


----------



## tonyc74 (Sep 2, 2009)

Merat said:


> Good work mate! strong pressing there! fck gettin 90kg over my head :lol:


me too...

used to hate doing these always crapping it about falling over mid press!


----------



## TH0R (Aug 15, 2007)

It was funny you should say that as a few lads stopped and watched, then one shouted over

they all thought I was going to keel over and I must be mad

Target is 100kg +, that fvcker dsahna gets a sh1t load more than me, I'm determined to get

closer to him 

Fecker don't squat more than me though  (only busting ya chops big yan)


----------



## Dsahna (May 25, 2009)

tel3563 said:


> It was funny you should say that as a few lads stopped and watched, then one shouted over
> 
> they all thought I was going to keel over and I must be mad
> 
> ...


:lol:I dont squat fcuk all mate

Must admit that hitting 100k on military press is a huge confidence booster though,and despite what some say,it helps alot with benching too:thumbup1:


----------



## TH0R (Aug 15, 2007)

Dsahna said:


> :lol:I dont squat fcuk all mate
> 
> Must admit that hitting 100k on military press is a huge confidence booster though,and despite what some say,it helps alot with benching too:thumbup1:


I'm hoping so Dan, also converting to less sets, just did back, 12 sets then

home to grow:thumb:

With the success of training shoulders on there own, I'm extending it to arms

as well


----------



## Dsahna (May 25, 2009)

tel3563 said:


> I'm hoping so Dan, also converting to less sets, just did back, 12 sets then
> 
> home to grow:thumb:
> 
> ...


Best thing I ever did bud,for me it was impossible to work a lesser muscle hard enough after being indirectly fatigued from another exercise prior,some can but it didn't happen for me,hope it works for you bigman


----------



## TH0R (Aug 15, 2007)

Dsahna said:


> Best thing I ever did bud,for me it was impossible to work a lesser muscle hard enough after being indirectly fatigued from another exercise prior,some can but it didn't happen for me,hope it works for you bigman


I've done it before mate, was bought up on the 5 day split for years, in fact

rarely did anything else until 5 years ago.

Haven't done it for at least 3 years so I'm hoping to get a spurt of growth from it,

push em past a few barriers so to speak.


----------



## Dsahna (May 25, 2009)

tel3563 said:


> I've done it before mate, was bought up on the 5 day split for years, in fact
> 
> rarely did anything else until 5 years ago.
> 
> ...


Hope it works mate,its alot better for strength too,both go hand in hand imo,always been a big believer in strength=size!


----------



## winger (Jul 26, 2003)

Just the fact that Dsahna is in your journal should be good enough for PB's! :thumbup1:


----------



## TH0R (Aug 15, 2007)

winger said:


> Just the fact that Dsahna is in your journal should be good enough for PB's! :thumbup1:


and you mate..................


----------



## TH0R (Aug 15, 2007)

Did back yesterday, no deads as could feel the back was a bit fragile through work.

BOR underhand grip

85x12

105x8

105x7

85x12

Pull ups palms facing

10

8

6

6 + 3 negatives

Lying DB Straight arm pullover

35x15

45x11 (felt uncomfy so changed to cable)

Cable Straight arm pull down

75x12

80x9 60x6 40x10 25x14 Dropsets


----------



## Dsahna (May 25, 2009)

Another in the bag mate


----------



## TH0R (Aug 15, 2007)

Trained chest today

Bench

Warm up to 100

120x7

130x4

140x2

100x11

Decline Bench, done this on a special bench, very inclined as well, was at different gym

95x13

115x7

115x6

95x12

Cable X overs

35x12

40x8

35x10 25x8 17.5x10 Dropsets

Did a bit of abs work, first time in a couple of weeks I've done direct abs work

Done, very intense


----------



## Bettyboo (Jun 8, 2009)

nice lifting


----------



## tonyc74 (Sep 2, 2009)

aggreed!

When you going to do a comp Tel?

I mentioned it to my mrs the other week and she wasnt impressed with the idea of me having smoother legs than her!


----------



## TH0R (Aug 15, 2007)

Bettyboo said:


> nice lifting


Cheers BB, nice new avvy:thumbup1:

when you gonna start workng on the tan??



tonyc74 said:


> aggreed!
> 
> When you going to do a comp Tel?
> 
> I mentioned it to my mrs the other week and she wasnt impressed with the idea of me having smoother legs than her!


Fvck me TC, you've only known her for 5 mins, the Mrs:lol: :lol: You southern softies

Talk is next May or September, if I do one at all, not sure I've got the money

to take it on, we'll see what the coming months bring.


----------



## Bettyboo (Jun 8, 2009)

tel3563 said:


> Cheers BB, nice new avvy:thumbup1:
> 
> when you gonna start workng on the tan??
> 
> ...


----------



## TH0R (Aug 15, 2007)

Only reason I asked was to make sure your not going down the MT2 route, much water retention

was suffered by myself on that stuff, not what you'd want a couple of weeks out


----------



## tonyc74 (Sep 2, 2009)

tel3563 said:


> Cheers BB, nice new avvy:thumbup1:
> 
> when you gonna start workng on the tan??
> 
> ...


Well thought i better had start its been a few months now..loosing track of time in your old age! :laugh:


----------



## TH0R (Aug 15, 2007)

Sorry dude, few months eh, fair enough, mindst I still call mine some other names after

34 years:lol:

Any other news bud?


----------



## Bettyboo (Jun 8, 2009)

tel3563 said:


> Only reason I asked was to make sure your not going down the MT2 route, much water retention
> 
> was suffered by myself on that stuff, not what you'd want a couple of weeks out


Hello no im not jabbing that yuk lol


----------



## TH0R (Aug 15, 2007)

Legs today, tried something different as didn't want to squat too heavy as back is a little

brittle atm.

Did Squat/Leg Press super sets, leg press straight after squat, no rest, was brutal, in fact

the whole workout was fecking brutal :lol:

Supersets

Squat 145x8 145x7 145x6

Leg Press 120x10 160x8 160x6

Leg Extensions

60x13

65x9

70x7

60x10 45x6 35x4 25x2 Dropsets:crying:

Seated Leg Curl, held at bottom for 3 seconds, was very much harder than normal.

84x10

91x7

84x9

84x8

SLDL

105x12

125x10

145x7 105x4 Dropset

35 mins cardio

Knackered atm:thumb:


----------



## tonyc74 (Sep 2, 2009)

Looks like you wont be wallking very well tomorrow!

Had a ridiculous cheat day yesterday, got to bed at 3am only just got up feeling rough..im packing in drinking for a while!


----------



## TH0R (Aug 15, 2007)

tonyc74 said:


> Looks like you wont be wallking very well tomorrow!
> 
> Had a ridiculous cheat day yesterday, got to bed at 3am only just got up feeling rough..im packing in drinking for a while!


 :lol:

Haven't done too bad myself this weekend, no alcohol but 3x3 course restaurant meals since

Friday:rolleye:

Packing in drinking for a while:lol: yeah, use to say that every Sunday morning,

normally packed in till Sunday night:tongue:


----------



## Seyyed-Merat (Sep 1, 2007)

man...that leg workout looks rough! Bet your PWO didnt sit well after that


----------



## tonyc74 (Sep 2, 2009)

tel3563 said:


> :lol:
> 
> Haven't done too bad myself this weekend, no alcohol but 3x3 course restaurant meals since
> 
> ...


no point living like a monk if your not dieting though...thats what im telling myself!

Least i only got hammered 1 day this week so i have that to be happy about:thumb:


----------



## TH0R (Aug 15, 2007)

First arms only workout for a while, will be interested to see if they progress any further

I'm going to start off reasonably light and try and keep my form as strict as possible, also

something I haven't done for a long time with arms.

BBell Curl

45x10

50x9

55x8

60x5

DB Single arm Preacher

12x12

15x12

17.5x11

Single arm high cable curl (just 1 set to absolute failure with drops)

40x10 30x8 20x10 10x11

Skull Crushers, tension kept all the time.

45x12

55x10

60x8

65x5

Over head rope pulls, curling palms to face front at end of rep.

55x10

60x8

55x10

Single arm pull down, again only 1 set

30x8 25x4 20x6 15x7 10x10

Thing I noticed most today was the enormous pump in my bi's and tri's, Still took an hour to

do this workout, will have to cut that down to 40 mins


----------



## Dsahna (May 25, 2009)

Feel the burn mate:lol:cant wait to see if this works for you Tel,I used to be against doing biceps on their own day but a few lads on here,mainly Testy, convinced me otherwise


----------



## Seyyed-Merat (Sep 1, 2007)

Dsahna said:


> Feel the burn mate:lol:cant wait to see if this works for you Tel,I used to be against doing biceps on their own day but a few lads on here,mainly Testy, convinced me otherwise


I think if the right things are in order like rest, nutrition and even aas, its deff a good idea, your fresh and you can hit them hard, deff makes sense in a bodybuilding perspective.


----------



## leafman (Feb 8, 2009)

Do you think there is much to be gained by training arms on own tel? Nice workouts by way :thumbup1:


----------



## TH0R (Aug 15, 2007)

leafman said:


> Do you think there is much to be gained by training arms on own tel? Nice workouts by way :thumbup1:


When I was younger I always did a 5 day split, arms always had there own day,

was a Saturday just before going out, although I only had 16 inchers then

I'll let you know mate, the fact I'm getting on a bit now:rolleye:means I may miss

the rest tbh. May go to an 8 or 9 day week, will see how I feel after a week or two.


----------



## TH0R (Aug 15, 2007)

Dsahna said:


> Feel the burn mate:lol:cant wait to see if this works for you Tel,I used to be against doing biceps on their own day but a few lads on here,mainly Testy, convinced me otherwise





Merat said:


> I think if the right things are in order like rest, nutrition and even aas, its deff a good idea, your fresh and you can hit them hard, deff makes sense in a bodybuilding perspective.


This will be a nice experiment to see if it does work:beer:


----------



## TH0R (Aug 15, 2007)

Just had some bad news, a friend of mine has just died, he was mid 60's but had put a fair

bit of weight on in the last few months, probably heart attack but will find out soon enough.

We played football together, RIP mate


----------



## Dsahna (May 25, 2009)

Condolences mate x


----------



## Seyyed-Merat (Sep 1, 2007)

Sorry to hear that mate, condolences...hope his family are alright


----------



## tonyc74 (Sep 2, 2009)

Sorry to hear that Tel

...makes you think about worrying trivial things around when there are much worse things happening to people..


----------



## winger (Jul 26, 2003)

RIP CS


----------



## stow (Jun 5, 2007)

RIP


----------



## TH0R (Aug 15, 2007)

Thanks lads, not a great one for being sympathetic about death, comes to us all, but sure makes yer think

when mates start going.

Had a shoulder workout today, I'm fecking knackered atm :sad:

Standing Overhead Press

65x11

75x7

85x3

90x1

75x7

65x10

Seated Lateral Raise

15x12

17.5x10

20x7

stood up and went down the rack

20x7 15x10 10x10 7.5x8 5x8 Dropsets.

Reverse Bench Flyes

22.5x15

22.5x15

22.5x13

went and did a dropset on Reverse Pec Dec

Crunch Machine

70x20

70x15

70x11


----------



## TH0R (Aug 15, 2007)

Just gonna put diet up for a normal day, any comments anyone??

Meal 1 4 large whole eggs, 2 whites, 4 slices small Hovis wholemeal, c2offee

Meal 2 Chicken 200g & Rice 50g

Meal 3 Chicken 200g, Rice 50g, Brocolli 100g

Meal 4 Pre Workout 60g My protein whey isolate (seems very nice and very low in fats & carbs)

60g mixed nuts, large banana.

Meal 5 Post Workout

Pro Recover

Meal 6 Baked potato, 200g rump, salad.

Meal 7 4 egg omelette with 50g cheese

Meal 8 30g MP whey isolate mixed with 30g Peanut butter.

Non training days are exactly the same without the Pro recover, may knock Pro recover on

the head as I'm not convinced a banana and whey aren't better.

Its around 4200-4500K cals, just seeing bodyfat increase a little but I've had some bad weekends

the last two, plus I'm struggling with cardio atm as no time and I'm fvcked 

I could probably eat a lot more as I'm hungry a lot of the time, but I really don't want to add

bf at all, I remember how hard it was to get it off


----------



## Dsahna (May 25, 2009)

Still steady bigman,still got the 90:thumbup1:its a fcuking nightmare lifting when goozered!


----------



## TH0R (Aug 15, 2007)

Dsahna said:


> Still steady bigman,still got the 90:thumbup1:its a fcuking nightmare lifting when goozered!


Is that what I was, goozered:lol:

Tell me about it though, cba at work either, I know what it is and don't really

want to change, well, not for now :rolleye:

Hows things in the land of many reps


----------



## Seyyed-Merat (Sep 1, 2007)

Good workout mate, strong stuff with the overhead press, diet looks pretty gd tbh mate, clean yet full of good kcals.


----------



## Dsahna (May 25, 2009)

tel3563 said:


> Is that what I was, goozered:lol:
> 
> Tell me about it though, cba at work either, I know what it is and don't really
> 
> ...


:lol:not bad mate,I actually had a high rep back workout earlier,6 sets with a total of 47 FCUKING REPS!!! Got to be a record:lol:

A bit high though I think,6-8 rep range for back for a month to add some size cos its lacking mate!


----------



## TH0R (Aug 15, 2007)

Merat said:


> Good workout mate, strong stuff with the overhead press, diet looks pretty gd tbh mate, clean yet full of good kcals.


I've upped the cals a bit in the last two weeks, may back off a bit now, although

carbs are fairly low at around 300, just for a week, see if the bf goes down.

Weight is up to 15/8, still veiny and just about see some abbage, so can't be

too bad, maybe 15-16%, can't say I'm bothered putting a number on it, just

want to stay reasonably lean.


----------



## TH0R (Aug 15, 2007)

KJW said:


> Sounds like a good place to be at right now, good figures too.


Hows the 5x5 going, you staying consistent??


----------



## TH0R (Aug 15, 2007)

Had a lousy back workout on Thursday, was simply too knackered to think straight

Didn't beat any lifts from previous week and was actually less reps on deads

Need a rethink on a few things.

Was a bit better today, Chest and a bit of abs

Bench

125x7

135x4

145x2

125x5 All no spot

Weighted dips

30x8

30x5

30x5 bw x8 drop

Smiths incl press to neck

85x10

105x2

85x5 Shoulder had gone, won't be doing these again.

X Overs with static hold for 3 seconds

40x12

40x9

40x8

35x8 25x10 20x9 Dropsets

Cable Rope crunch

95x22

95x16

95x13

95x11

Probably going to go to a 9 day routine, can't sustain this tiredness during the week, need

more time off and more sleep.


----------



## Seyyed-Merat (Sep 1, 2007)

Good chest workout mate, strong work with the benching! More rest and sleep = better quality workouts, will do you good in the long run


----------



## Dsahna (May 25, 2009)

Afternoon Tel

Theres definitely benefits in extending the routine imo mate,for me the benefit ends at about the 14 days mark though,a few more days rest could be exactly what you need


----------



## TH0R (Aug 15, 2007)

Dsahna said:


> Afternoon Tel
> 
> Theres definitely benefits in extending the routine imo mate,for me the benefit ends at about the 14 days mark though,a few more days rest could be exactly what you need


Afternoon Dan:thumbup1:

So you have routines that you only work a bodypart every 14 days??

I know its only the meds but I'm absolutely fecking knackered at work, same

thing happened last time, ended up getting finished as head was fvcked and somebody upset me:rolleye:

not quite as bad this time, actually feeling a little better today, hoping it may of passed,

end of week 3 and enjoying the look, but not the feel:laugh:, plus workouts suffering:cursing:


----------



## TH0R (Aug 15, 2007)

Merat said:


> Good chest workout mate, strong work with the benching! More rest and sleep = better quality workouts, will do you good in the long run


Cheers ratty:thumbup1:


----------



## TH0R (Aug 15, 2007)

Was thinking I may up cals more, although I'm damned if I want to put any bodyfat on

Maybe it just has to be that way, have more or less just been eating when hungry, although

still getting 4250 cals down me at 15/7 and around 15%


----------



## Dsahna (May 25, 2009)

10 days is my norm mate,it only ever stretched to 14 when I had to many days rest due to laziness,didn't really feel on top form after 14 days though tbh!

More rest = less chance of nutting some pr**k at work:thumbup1:


----------



## tonyc74 (Sep 2, 2009)

hi tel, why not have a week off probably do u the world of good. then maybe do a push pull legs again just for a ccouple of weeks...get u back on track! goodies turning up next week!


----------



## Dsahna (May 25, 2009)

Whats these goodies like Tonyhas satan tempted you one to many times mate?


----------



## tonyc74 (Sep 2, 2009)

hi dan...yeah he looks a bit like tel  just some more supplements should move things along a bit.....  !


----------



## TH0R (Aug 15, 2007)

Dsahna said:


> 10 days is my norm mate,it only ever stretched to 14 when I had to many days rest due to laziness,didn't really feel on top form after 14 days though tbh!
> 
> More rest = less chance of nutting some pr**k at work:thumbup1:


After a weekend of a lot of sleep, I'm thinking sleep is the answer:thumbup1:



tonyc74 said:


> hi tel, why not have a week off probably do u the world of good. then maybe do a push pull legs again just for a ccouple of weeks...get u back on track! goodies turning up next week!


Week off:lol: :lol: Not an option:cool2:

I like my routine tbh TC, even with a week off I'd still be knackered mate, so

wouldn't change things tbh

May have the odd day off, seems a reasonable suggestion then 



tonyc74 said:


> hi dan...yeah he looks a bit like tel  just some more supplements should move things along a bit.....  !


 :rolleye:

:laugh:


----------



## TH0R (Aug 15, 2007)

KJW said:


> Yup. Trained today despite really sore tear drops. Had to use an assortment of *3 knee wraps to get me through the squats today.*
> 
> *
> *
> ...


Just suddently dawned on me what you've said here!!!!

The weights you are using should deffo not require knee wraps, as our lifts go

up then so does our connective tissue strength, if your going to go to knee wraps

already, then this will seriously hinder the weights you will be able to do in coming

months

IMO, bin the knee wraps till your hitting 3 plates aside at least

I have sh1te knees from footy and MA and still don't use knee wraps with 4 plates

John, although I'm now coming to the conclusion that heavy squatting for 2 or

3 reps isn't worth the risk!!


----------



## TH0R (Aug 15, 2007)

Did Quads and a bit of hams, couldn't do sldl's as my back had gone a little, think I've saved

it from major trauma but tomorrow will tell

Squat

Warm up

165x5

175x3

185x2 (back twinge on 2nd rep)

Hack Squat (just to finish quads off as doesn't involve back at all)

Feet together

75x12

75x12

85x7

Seated Leg Curl 2 second pause at peak contraction

98x10

98x10

98x7

Done  , was pleased with squatting as was way past parallel (had a spot for a change)

and it did feel relatively light, deffo get 200 if back hadn't twinged a bit,

possibly on my way to 5 plate squat, that would be nice


----------



## TH0R (Aug 15, 2007)

tel3563 said:


> Just suddently dawned on me what you've said here!!!!
> 
> The weights you are using should deffo not require knee wraps, as our lifts go
> 
> ...


Oh the irony:lol: :lol:


----------



## Dsahna (May 25, 2009)

Good work Tel:thumb:

Stick to 1-3 reps though mate,far safer


----------



## TH0R (Aug 15, 2007)

Dsahna said:


> Good work Tel:thumb:
> 
> Stick to 1-3 reps though mate,far safer


Cheers Dan, just need a 220 dead and a 170+ bench and I'll be happy for

about a week:laugh:

Felt ultra strong today, not kidding, the 185 was so fecking easy it was kinda

spooky, spotter never touched me and he was also convinced it was easy.

I'm convinced its deffo sleep I need as I got 10 hours last night and feel better today:thumbup1:


----------



## Dsahna (May 25, 2009)

No shìt mate,a bad nights kip and I can forget all about beating what I did last week,7.5 hrs of actual sleep is what I need,so i need to be in bed for 11 to be up at 7,very important


----------



## TH0R (Aug 15, 2007)

Another arms workout tonight, fecking shoulder on the wain now :sad:

BB Curl

45x13

55x10

65x4??

55x7

Preacher Curl

25x15

30x12

35x8

CG Press on Smiths

65x12

85x10

95x8

105x6

105x4 95x2 85x3 65x7 Dropsetting

Rope Push Down on lat pull down machine,

45x12

50x8

45x10

concentrated on form for all exercises, particular squeezing bicep on curls and keeping the

bar high towards my forehead


----------



## LittleChris (Jan 17, 2009)

Might find a week with ligher weights and higher reps beneficial. Know that after a few weeks of training hard my workouts suffer and I am meticulous with diet and rest. Week of lighter weights just to get some blood flowing keeps you in the gym, but also gives you the urge to get in there the following week and start smashing some more PBs.


----------



## Seyyed-Merat (Sep 1, 2007)

Nice arm workoute tel, how you finding training arms on their own day?


----------



## Dsahna (May 25, 2009)

How did you feel during todays workout Tel?


----------



## TH0R (Aug 15, 2007)

LittleChris said:


> Might find a week with ligher weights and higher reps beneficial. Know that after a few weeks of training hard my workouts suffer and I am meticulous with diet and rest. Week of lighter weights just to get some blood flowing keeps you in the gym, but also gives you the urge to get in there the following week and start smashing some more PBs.


Cheers LC, sounds like a good idea mate:thumbup1:


----------



## TH0R (Aug 15, 2007)

Merat said:


> Nice arm workoute tel, how you finding training arms on their own day?


Only second time but got an awesome pump all over today



Dsahna said:


> How did you feel during todays workout Tel?


Got a fair bit of sleep although woke up about 10 times last night:rolleyes:

Felt decent tbh, once I got going it was all over in 30 mins:thumb:

Rest day tomorrow and then see how things go rest wise from Wednesday.

Thing is I like training Sat & Sun without the hassle of work, and extra days off

will mean I might not train both of these days which I don't really want.


----------



## Dsahna (May 25, 2009)

tel3563 said:


> Only second time but got an awesome pump all over today
> 
> Got a fair bit of sleep although woke up about 10 times last night:rolleyes:
> 
> ...


I know what you mean mate,think of it this way though,a nice hassle free weekend to recouporate and chill ready to go fcuking mental on monday again:thumb:


----------



## TH0R (Aug 15, 2007)

Dsahna said:


> I know what you mean mate,think of it this way though,a nice hassle free weekend to recouporate and chill ready to go fcuking mental on monday again:thumb:


 :scared: ...........but what else would I do on a weekend


----------



## Dsahna (May 25, 2009)

I reckon you will watch porn all weekend bud:thumbup1:


----------



## LittleChris (Jan 17, 2009)

You on Tren at the moment?


----------



## TH0R (Aug 15, 2007)

Got some ZMA yesterday, took last night and bingo, had a decent nights kip, or as decent

as I've had in a while. Knackered now though :lol:

Shoulders tonight, didn't go heavy on Standing Mil Press or on anything for that matter, but

my shoulder still fecking hurts now :sad:

Standing Mil Press

Big warm up

65x12

75x7

75x7

65x10

Cable Lateral Raise (this was too painful really, and pointless tbh)

15x12

20x8

DB Lateral Raise, this wasn't too bad tbh

10x15

12.5x14

15x12

17.5x11

Reverse Pec Dec

4 sets working up, can't remember weights

Done, shoulder hurting a lot now, will probably settle down over the course of the evening,

have been struggling laying bricks over shoulder height, I have to kind of do a special movement

first, as in move arm vertically upwards, and then kinda arc round and lay the brick, makes

things a little slow going:laugh:

Blocks are even worse, normally do 9 course minimum, can't get 7th on atm, my

oppo aint too pleased:rolleye:


----------



## Seyyed-Merat (Sep 1, 2007)

Good shoulder workout mate  Considering u had shoulder pain, still hit them pretty hard!

I hate it when traning causes issues in every day life, few days after doing legs, I had to take a deep breath taking the stairs in my college to get to lessons, my class mates found it hilarious though :lol: I didnt find it as funny tho pmsl


----------



## Dsahna (May 25, 2009)

Take it canny until your shoulder is better Tel,must be a right pain in the ass laying bricks all day in pain,no chance of a rest or fcuk all mate!!!

You rate the zma then Tel,ive used it before but its a long time ago when i was about 18-19!


----------



## tonyc74 (Sep 2, 2009)

your warm up sets are heavier than my working sets ha! will pm tom tel supps arrived today


----------



## TH0R (Aug 15, 2007)

Merat said:


> Good shoulder workout mate  Considering u had shoulder pain, still hit them pretty hard!
> 
> I hate it when traning causes issues in every day life, few days after doing legs, I had to take a deep breath taking the stairs in my college to get to lessons, my class mates found it hilarious though :lol: I didnt find it as funny tho pmsl


Been there mate



Dsahna said:


> Take it canny until your shoulder is better Tel,must be a right pain in the ass laying bricks all day in pain,no chance of a rest or fcuk all mate!!!
> 
> You rate the zma then Tel,ive used it before but its a long time ago when i was about 18-19!


After one use I did sleep best I have for a while:thumbup1:



KJW said:


> Best zma is Sci-Mx's somotocri stuff.
> 
> Out like a light and some of the weirdest dreams I've ever had


don't know which one I've got, got it from H and B



tonyc74 said:


> your warm up sets are heavier than my working sets ha! will pm tom tel supps arrived today


Is that the new creatine and whey mix :rolleye: 

Good luck with it TC:thumbup1:

Been reading the thread from Dutch, feck me, what a set of fannies:lol:

CBA joining in tbh, too many faceless warriors:rolleye:


----------



## leafman (Feb 8, 2009)

Nice work outs tel, i see your still going at it strong  Im sure ive seen that ur lifts have gone up aswell, good stuff, hope alls well matey :thumbup1:


----------



## TH0R (Aug 15, 2007)

leafman said:


> Nice work outs tel, i see your still going at it strong  Im sure ive seen that ur lifts have gone up aswell, good stuff, hope alls well matey :thumbup1:


cheers mate:thumbup1:

Still fecking knackered, joints all aching, apart from that I'm ace


----------



## TH0R (Aug 15, 2007)

Having a week off training, tiredness and joints are just fecking me up atm, just feel totally

drained and to top that I've lost 7lb's since Tuesday, wtf???

May change peds as well, some just don't agree with me, pointless task atm, feel like sh1t and

I've noticeably fecking shrunk.

Choices

Stay as I am and feel sh1t, train sh1t and generally feel sorry for myself, although

if I started sleeping properley I'm sure I'd get better, but just can't seem to do it:confused1:

Split dose into bi weekly, I'm experiencing a real trough around wed, can only be hormone

levels IMO.

Have a break for a few weeks and reassess, then hit again, different peds

Switch to different peds now:confused1:

Anyone any other ideas???

This isn't a one off, I felt like this before and went throught the same rigmarole

as I'm going through now, except last time I didn't have the weight loss and I lost my job,

something I can't afford to do at any cost now.

Incidentally, I was 15/9 on Tuesday, probs about 13/15%, this morning was

15/2 , bf probably better but not much, thats just fecking mental.

I'm sure I'm catabolic in a big way atm, even though I don't feel stressed my body

is under stress, seems to be giving up, shoulder, elbow, biceps, forearm, all giving me

serious pain,

and working hard when you just want to sleep is no way to go on.

Think I know what to do:rolleyes:


----------



## TH0R (Aug 15, 2007)

In part this is true, the ot bit, but Its also the mental thing, being unable to train is a two pronged

thing with me, I hate not training, yet I know I must have a break or my fecking arm will probably

drop off 

Plus one of the peds I'm on is notorious for bad sleep and stiffening joints (Tren, week 3)

The weight loss was a major surprise though, in fact, it has astonished me tbf.


----------



## Greyphantom (Oct 23, 2003)

Hi mate... imho I would drop out the peds you think might be responsible for the feeling of [email protected] and then just try it simple for a while (basic test cycle or something similar) using peds you know work well with you... re the program why not completely change it out... try high rep training for a while get some enthusiasm back and give the body a change... great lifting though mate...


----------



## TH0R (Aug 15, 2007)

Greyphantom said:


> Hi mate... imho I would drop out the peds you think might be responsible for the feeling of [email protected] and then just try it simple for a while (basic test cycle or something similar) using peds you know work well with you... re the program why not completely change it out... try high rep training for a while get some enthusiasm back and give the body a change... great lifting though mate...


Cheers GP, appreciate your comments even though your a cvnt:lol: :lol:

The only thing is last time it actually did pass a little, after 4 or 5 weeks, but

my joints weren't as bad as they are now, had last two days off gym and starting

to feel better joint wise (although not mentally)

I know your speaking sense and I'd already decided to do as you have said.

May just stick to test now, just wanted to pack some size on for comp, may

need a rethink:rolleyes:

:beer:


----------



## Greyphantom (Oct 23, 2003)

Have you tried using anything for your joints? Glucosamine, msm, cissus for eg??

And it takes one to know one... :lol:


----------



## TH0R (Aug 15, 2007)

Use cissus and glucosamine plus fish oils, whats msm?

May go to gym tomorrow, do a heavy weights legs workout, my legs are the only thing that

isn't aching somewhere, pmsl.

I'm wanting to know if strength has dropped with my big weight loss, don't think I've ever lost

7lbs in 48 hours, not even water weight.

Mrs just cheered me up a bit, said i look more cut than ever, can't see it myself but I'll take

it


----------



## tonyc74 (Sep 2, 2009)

you know what to do tel if it associiated with one thing.....no point if its affecting everything else! Hope u feel some benefit from having a week off....youll be chomping at the bit after taking the time off will do u some good


----------



## TH0R (Aug 15, 2007)

tonyc74 said:


> you know what to do tel if it associiated with one thing.....no point if its affecting everything else! Hope u feel some benefit from having a week off....youll be chomping at the bit after taking the time off will do u some good


Already chomping mate, thinking about legs tomorrow

Might give it one more week, will see what tomorrow brings, I might also experiment

with my carbs next week, try getting energy from apples, pears, banana's and

citrus fruit

just see what happens


----------



## Greyphantom (Oct 23, 2003)

MSM is a joint supp that works well with glucosamine...

Methyl-sulponyl-methane (MSM) is a source of naturally-occurring sulphur, which plays a role in the body's natural production and regeneration of cartilage. It is also one of the major building blocks of glycosaminoglycans, the key structural components of cartilage and connective tissue within the joints.

MSM is often said to be the 'perfect partner' for Glucosamine as a combination of these two beneficial nutrients is thought to work synergistically. As a natural sulphur, MSM is also vital for the formation of keratin and collagen, which is found in bones, teeth, skin, hair and nails.

So why not try our high quality MSM at the lowest price in the UK guaranteed! Don't forget that at Simply Supplements we never compromise quality, the phenomenal prices that we exclusively offer are derived from our cost savings due to our huge buying power, and we actually pass these savings through our unbeatable prices on to you, our valued customers!

http://www.simplysupplements.net/product/49/msm-methyl-sulponyl-methane-1000mg/


----------



## TH0R (Aug 15, 2007)

Greyphantom said:


> MSM is a joint supp that works well with glucosamine...
> 
> Methyl-sulponyl-methane (MSM) is a source of *naturally-occurring sulphur*, which plays a role in the body's natural production and regeneration of cartilage. It is also one of the major building blocks of glycosaminoglycans, the key structural components of cartilage and connective tissue within the joints.
> 
> ...


PMSL:lol:

Reminded me of an incident at my school (all boys:sad

Suffered from Acne as a teen, my Mum got me some sulphur tabs because somebody

had told her it would help, long and short is I took one and then went into Latin

class, within about 20 mins the teacher had to evacuate the classroom (even

with all the windows open) because somebody was farting pure sulphuric acid:rolleye:

:lol: :lol:

Everyone knew it was me but I was the council "hard" boy of the school, so nobody

would say fvck all

BOOM, sulphur windboy was born:thumb: :thumb:


----------



## Greyphantom (Oct 23, 2003)

LMFAO Tel... nice mate, nice...


----------



## winger (Jul 26, 2003)

Tel, maybe you should just go light for a while till your joints heal up.


----------



## TH0R (Aug 15, 2007)

winger said:


> Tel, maybe you should just go light for a while till your joints heal up.


cheers winger:thumbup1:

The thing is I think its the bad sleep I'm getting thats the catalyst of everything.

Will the joints heal with lighter reps (12-15), I'm thinking a week off again now:confused1:

Have gone scales crazy now 15/4 this morning


----------



## Dsahna (May 25, 2009)

I reckon a week off is on the cards bigman,a light week might be okay but I doubt it will beat a right relaxing week mate,I know its the last thing you want,but it'll be over before you know it

Its that cnuting job of yours tel:lol:


----------



## TH0R (Aug 15, 2007)

Dsahna said:


> I reckon a week off is on the cards bigman,a light week might be okay but I doubt it will beat a right relaxing week mate,I know its the last thing you want,but it'll be over before you know it
> 
> Its that cnuting job of yours tel:lol:


Taken this in and had/having a week off, not been to gym since wednesday, feel

better now and am gonna try some sleeping pills to get some sleep, will just try

nytol to begin with and see how I go from there.

Joints still bad but getting better, using the time to do stuff round the house thats

needed doing for months, if not years:lol: Mrs is chuffed:cool2:

Having a rethink on training as well, deffo going back to one on one off, and probably

doing sh/bi's, back/tri, chest, legs.

Going to go highish reps for a while as well, try and hit the 10-12 bracket although

as soon as joints allow I'll be back heavy on compounds.

Something unrelated, since going back to flat bench from DB, I've noticed a deffinite

decrease in shape on chest, so although I love flat benching, think I'm gonna

sack it for DB.

Anyway, off to do some sh1tty work planning for next week then its fence painting:thumb:

although sky sports will be calling at 4 pm for the footy, Mrs is at work so she'll

never know


----------



## Dsahna (May 25, 2009)

:thumb :your shoulder will be as good as new soon mate!

I wish I could use dumbells on the bench Tel,my chest is decent but im sure it would be alot better with the odd week using db's mate,saying that,ive never been believer in certain exercises = certain shape but ive read posts by people I feel are knowledgeable saying they think it does make a difference,:confused1:fcuk knows???

Easy on the house work though eh bigman,yer a northerner ffs


----------



## TH0R (Aug 15, 2007)

Ermm, not so much housework dear boy, more DIY, skirting in hall been off around 3 years,

started new bathroom about 2.5 years ago, so there a bit overdue:lol:

ROM is different on certain exercises, this would explain why my chest seems to develop more

with DB's, or could just be the differing exercise, after all, the body adapts much quicker than

most ppl imagine, hence it will find an easier way of lifting said weight in said fashion.

Only thing is we/I get favourite exercises and stick to them, its a bugger really, wish I could

follow my own advice


----------



## tonyc74 (Sep 2, 2009)

hope you got the housework done..ahem diy i mean!

im the same try to mix up between db and bb bench....always end up doing flat bench and inc dbs mind u!

got a slightly numb bum cheek...god knows how gay boys manage!


----------



## tonyc74 (Sep 2, 2009)

jusy remembered i bought some new pans this weekend and made a cheese cake, been living down south too long


----------



## TH0R (Aug 15, 2007)

tonyc74 said:


> jusy remembered i bought some new pans this weekend and made a cheese cake, been living down south too long


 :lol: :lol: :lol:

You Southerners know how to live it up

Oh that pip is gonna sting tomorrow, expect a dead leg feeling for a couple of days,

take ibuprofen if its really bad, although us Northerners just rub nettles on it:rolleyes:


----------



## tonyc74 (Sep 2, 2009)

kind if what i expected not good going in twice (did change the needle btw) just being over cautious making sure the barrel wasnt stuck.

Ill stick to ibuprofen...it does say durham on my birth certificate honest!


----------



## Greyphantom (Oct 23, 2003)

tel3563 said:


> Oh that pip is gonna sting tomorrow, expect a dead leg feeling for a couple of days,
> 
> take ibuprofen if its really bad, although us Northerners just rub nettles on it:rolleyes:


Nettles LMAO...

just started using glutes myself and pip is ok, till the second day.. lol... not as bad as I expected though...

Hows everything though Tel?


----------



## TH0R (Aug 15, 2007)

tonyc74 said:


> kind if what i expected not good going in twice (did change the needle btw) just being over cautious making sure the barrel wasnt stuck.
> 
> Ill stick to ibuprofen...it does say durham on my birth certificate honest!


Hows the PIP Geordie Boy



KJW said:


> Morning all.
> 
> Absolutely shattered after the weekend and rehearsals.
> 
> Just had brekkie. What's happening with you buddy?





Greyphantom said:


> Nettles LMAO...
> 
> just started using glutes myself and pip is ok, till the second day.. lol... not as bad as I expected though...
> 
> Hows everything though Tel?


Thanks for asking lads:thumbup1:

In general feeling good, mood deffo elevated as aches and pains deteriate, plus

took some Nytol last night and was out like a light, till 6am that was:sad:

Missing gym but sticking to my week off, will be back on Wednesday then its

one on, one off from then on, too old to do 5 days in 7 now, no wonder I was

fvcked:rolleyes:

Oh, I decided to keep things as they were peds wise:lol: just to gauge if its them

or just the lack of sleep, tbh I felt pretty energetic at work today and was back

to my normal p1ss taking self with the lads

Joints still not back 100% but will tackle this when I return to the gym,

probably go high reps for a while, haven't done high reps for at least 6 months

, apart from the odd set here and there.

Didn't get too much DIY done yesterday, ate sh1t loads incl 4 chickens and 2 steaks:cool2:

John, rehearsals?? You some kind of Brad Pitt, or more of a Billy Elliot

Always fancied acting, or having a go on X-factor, maybe go down the "pulsating Grandad"

theme:lol:


----------



## tonyc74 (Sep 2, 2009)

bl00dy hell meat must be cheaper up north i might have to go shopping next time im up north its at least 6-8 quid for a sirloin down here and thats going to cheapo asda....im on tuna eggs and mince or steak in the evening trying to keep things cheap!

not too bad mate just a slighlty numb bum cheek no worse than yesterday....will defo have to go quads next time cant reach my left **** cheek with my right hand...bit more nervous of quads tbh


----------



## TH0R (Aug 15, 2007)

tonyc74 said:


> bl00dy hell meat must be cheaper up north i might have to go shopping next time im up north its at least 6-8 quid for a sirloin down here and thats going to cheapo asda....im on tuna eggs and mince or steak in the evening trying to keep things cheap!
> 
> not too bad mate just a slighlty numb bum cheek no worse than yesterday....will defo have to go quads next time cant reach my left **** cheek with my right hand...bit more nervous of quads tbh


You have 1" pins?? If not don't go all the way with the 1.25's as its too deep

and can cause a world of hurt.


----------



## TH0R (Aug 15, 2007)

present price for steak is 3.88 per lb, ask some of the bigger guys at the gym where they

buy there's, sure somebody will be on to a good thing, don't ask, don't get.


----------



## Dsahna (May 25, 2009)

Glad you're feeling better mate,just a good old rest eh,just the ticket:thumb:sounds like you were stressed tbh!

Is there any noticeable improvement in the old joints though mate? You asked if I get any bother with pains and shìt,only really in my right forearm mate:confused1:after a set on the bench I sometimes have to keep hold of the bar for a while until the pain goes,especially on later sets!


----------



## TH0R (Aug 15, 2007)

BOOM, back at the gym:thumb: :thumb:

Was going to start a new routine, this yoda 3 stuff, did as it says but not sure

on weeks 2 and 3, specially week 3 which is all high reps and dropsets.

Week 1 is all compounds not letting reps go over 10 or under 6

Deffo training one on one off, was good workout, enjoyed it immensely, took 55 mins

so just about right:thumbup1:

Joint and muscle niggles disappeared whilst training (as usual), but feck me, there back now:rolleyes:

Did Back, calves and abs

Deads (nice warm up first)

145x8 was cruising a bit here

165x8

185x6

165x7

BOR standard grip

125x8

125x7

125x6

105x10

Pull Ups

10

7

6

6

Seated Calf Raise

50x12

50x10

50x10

50x10

Machine Crunch

70x20

70x13

70x11 55x15 Dropset

Was sweating like a pig after this, great to be back in gym though


----------



## Dsahna (May 25, 2009)

Looks good to me mate,I reckon I'll be forced to follow your high rep example for a month or soI feel your pain though Tel,my arm is away with the fairies:lol:


----------



## tonyc74 (Sep 2, 2009)

nice workout tel, bit of a mindset these higher reps i keep telling myself im not a powerlifter so its about how you look not what you can lift...its alot harder doing 8 reps than 3!


----------



## TH0R (Aug 15, 2007)

I was tempted to go for the reps with 205 but I actually refrained today, must be getting

sensible in my old age.

I will next time though as I'll start with 165, can't lie, back was hurting a bit but nothing

different from last 25 years :lol:

Week 3 of this routine has you doing 20-60 reps, mostly machine work, not sure about it

Supposed to help with injuries and niggles.


----------



## TH0R (Aug 15, 2007)

tonyc74 said:


> nice workout tel, bit of a mindset these higher reps i keep telling myself im not a powerlifter so its about how you look not what you can lift...its alot harder doing 8 reps than 3!


Can't wait to do 60 reps:lol:


----------



## tonyc74 (Sep 2, 2009)

i stick with 15-20 rep giant sets so 3 in a row and im ruined aftetwards pump is immense...think it helps very well shaping the muscle aswell...i ached for days afterwards must do some good!


----------



## Seyyed-Merat (Sep 1, 2007)

Great first workout back from the rest mate, looks like some intense stuff with the higher volume!


----------



## Greyphantom (Oct 23, 2003)

Sooooo were they strapless deadlifts :whistling: :lol: :lol:

Great to be back hey Tel... nice workout mate...


----------



## TH0R (Aug 15, 2007)

tonyc74 said:


> i stick with 15-20 rep giant sets so 3 in a row and im ruined aftetwards pump is immense...think it helps very well shaping the muscle aswell...i ached for days afterwards must do some good!


IMO pump don't mean nothing mate (apart from looking awesome in mirror:lol

which is why I'm a bit sceptical on this 3rd "Hell Week"

Will give it a go but if I don't look like arnie after one week I'm out



Merat said:


> Great first workout back from the rest mate, looks like some intense stuff with the higher volume!


Cheers bud, felt good to be in the gym, kinda wished I'd pushed the weight as

I'm sure there was a 215-220 in there, and its not too many times my back feels

good enought to go that heavy.



Greyphantom said:


> Sooooo were they strapless deadlifts :whistling: :lol: :lol:
> 
> Great to be back hey Tel... nice workout mate...


PMSL, I have to say that one of my straps is almost finished with, so I live every

moment thinking the fcker is gonna break (as last one did about 6 weeks ago)

This only intensifies the workout so another reason for wearing straps on deads day

Cheers buddy:thumbup1:


----------



## TH0R (Aug 15, 2007)

Just had a chest and bi's workout, shoulder was at it again, plus forearm has flared up:cursing:

DB Slight Inc Press

45x10

47.5x7

47.5x7

45x7

Weighted Dips

25x7

25x6

25x6

25x5

Flat Bench, first time I've not done it first exercise ever Used a very wide grip

and was very surprised how I struggled with 105:lol:

105x7

105x5

105x5

105x5

BB Curl

55x8

55x8

55x6

Single arm DB preacher

17.5x10

17.5x9

17.5x8

As stated, shoulder and 4arm very sore.


----------



## Bettyboo (Jun 8, 2009)

Fly by hello, brain is mushed and i cant think of anything decent to write lol


----------



## Dsahna (May 25, 2009)

Not good news buddy,its still a bit too early to see a difference from the high reps yet though so heres hoping for a change soon mate


----------



## TH0R (Aug 15, 2007)

Bettyboo said:


> Fly by hello, brain is mushed and i cant think of anything decent to write lol


Hi BB, hope prep going well and not fekcing with your brain too much xx



Dsahna said:


> Not good news buddy,its still a bit too early to see a difference from the high reps yet though so heres hoping for a change soon mate


Not that bad, just painful when doing curls and benching, pretty much whole workout

tonight:lol:

Its the fact you know its holding you back that is the real bugbear mate:sad:


----------



## tonyc74 (Sep 2, 2009)

not too sure about the high rep machine work either tbh, might just go with high reps on similar exercise...mind you westside training has got a good reputation and its fairly similar, think glen danbury reccomended it and if u see his pics youll believe him


----------



## TH0R (Aug 15, 2007)

I'm gonna stick to the Yoda 3 training, I'm going to be a Jedi Knight


----------



## Greyphantom (Oct 23, 2003)

Have you done any forearm rehap work?


----------



## Dsahna (May 25, 2009)

Must've been a wild night on saturday ffs:lol:


----------



## Greyphantom (Oct 23, 2003)

KJW said:


> Does masturbarting count? :ban:


Nooo thats forearm building... :thumb:


----------



## TH0R (Aug 15, 2007)

OK guys 

Just pulled myself through a leg workout, STILL feel sh1t from Saturday, ended up on Magners

and that stuff can repeat for a week.

Had a good night though and gonna do it all again soon.

Shoulder still in pain but less so, had quads and hams today, was glad to get through

it:thumb:

Squat, still going nice and low with these.

warm up then (no spotter)

165x5

165x4

145x8

145x6

Single Leg Press superset with narrow hack squat, no idea why i did this, just

wanting to punish myself for drinking:innocent:

80x9 60x12

80x8 60x10

80x7 60x9

Wanted to do SLDL but back was fvcked, just did Seated Leg Curl

98x8

105x6

98x7

98x4, was a little sick here:rolleye: Time to go home

Had a sh1t day altogether, workout was only thing that kept me going, never drinking again:rolleye:

On the plus side I looked fecking ace yesterday, veiny as...... and very full muscles as well, amazing

what a day eating ****e and drinking can do to a physique


----------



## Seyyed-Merat (Sep 1, 2007)

Had that carbed up vascular look then? Awesome workout mate, these ones are usually what seperate us from the boys, going to the gym, grinding it out even tho we feel fcked :lol: crazy fckers us lot eh


----------



## Dsahna (May 25, 2009)

Have a cyber medal for being a hardcore bastard ffs:lol:welldone for training mate!!!


----------



## TH0R (Aug 15, 2007)

Merat said:


> *Had that carbed up vascular look then*? Awesome workout mate, these ones are usually what seperate us from the boys, going to the gym, grinding it out even tho we feel fcked :lol: crazy fckers us lot eh


Yup Dropped son at Uni yesterday as well, nice to know you can still get a

few looks from girls 30 years younger than you:rolleyes: Looked a bit fecking stupid

though as I had a tight t shirt on and it was p1ssing down all day, unfortunately

I'd left my jacket at home:rolleye: :lol: :lol:



Dsahna said:


> Have a cyber medal for being a hardcore bastard ffs:lol:welldone for training mate!!!


Cheers big guy, but where is it


----------



## Dsahna (May 25, 2009)

Tis in the rep post


----------



## tonyc74 (Sep 2, 2009)

tut tut tel drinking on those special supplements 

im the same on magners mate...last time i spent the morning toilet hugging!

Nice squatting btw


----------



## TH0R (Aug 15, 2007)

tonyc74 said:


> tut tut tel drinking on those special supplements
> 
> im the same on magners mate...last time i spent the morning toilet hugging!
> 
> Nice squatting btw


:lol:kinda do as i say and not as I do

first drink for months, in fact can't remember when I had one:confused1:



KJW said:


> Good to see you back in amongst it. My one and only cider experience was horrendous....will save that for another day though. Workout looks brutal.


cheers John, legs hurty today, all good though:thumbup1:

I think it was the Magners on top of the Stella's that was the mistake:rolleye:


----------



## IanStu (Apr 12, 2009)

CHEERS :beer:

:whistling:


----------



## TH0R (Aug 15, 2007)

:lol: Tw4t 

Who said hypocritical:rolleye:


----------



## Dsahna (May 25, 2009)

Tel and Ian:lol:could be best mates in real life


----------



## TH0R (Aug 15, 2007)

Well, yesterday I received my first neg rep ever, was from defdaz for that post on Joe which tbh

was tongue in cheek really, was more trying to give Kami a laugh after joe's comments.

Didn't realise it would upset me so much:sad:



Anyway, even with neg rep, I managed to train shoulders and tri's yesterday, shoulder was

hurting like hell for the warm up reps but once I got to working sets it seemed to be fine,

although numb could be a better expression for it:rolleye:

Again concentrated on good reps rather than shifting big weight for 2 or 3 reps, got big pump

although this doesn't mean fvck all.

Mil Press

Warm up

65x10

70x8

70x7

65x8 RC still holding me back me thinks:sad:

DB Laterals, now the first rep was very painful but seemed ok for the rest.

15x12

17x10

17x8

15x10

Reverse Pec Dec, slow reps

70x11

77x10

84x7

77x8

Ez Skull Crushers

50x12

50x10

50x9

Rope Push Downs

60x12

70x9

60x9

Crunches 30 sec rest

46 34 26 22

DB body curl

30x26

30x20

Back tomorrow, oh and can't lift arm above waist height :lol:


----------



## mal (Dec 31, 2009)

try a few light sets of streight arm pulldowns high rep. light weight.

and side lateral pulldowns,exellent for warming up area.


----------



## Dsahna (May 25, 2009)

Chin up Bigman,that fcuking shoulder will sort itself out,its just a **** how long its taking eh!


----------



## tonyc74 (Sep 2, 2009)

some ppl take comments the wrong way on the net bit over sensetive if u ask me...i wouldnt let it bother you! if u remember i did something similar a while back b0llocks to em !


----------



## Greyphantom (Oct 23, 2003)

You using anything for that shoulder mate? cissus worked wonders on mine...


----------



## IanStu (Apr 12, 2009)

tel3563 said:


> Well, yesterday I received my first neg rep ever, was from defdaz for that post on Joe which tbh
> 
> was tongue in cheek really, was more trying to give Kami a laugh after joe's comments.
> 
> Didn't realise it would upset me so much:sad:


Even with your neg you've still got double the reps I've got, how the fvck did that happen, the worlds gone mad


----------



## TH0R (Aug 15, 2007)

tonyc74 said:


> some ppl take comments the wrong way on the net bit over sensetive if u ask me...i wouldnt let it bother you! if u remember i did something similar a while back b0llocks to em !


I was only joking mate, kind of ironic with your first sentence:lol:



IanStu said:


> Even with your neg you've still got double the reps I've got, how the fvck did that happen, the worlds gone mad


and your point is................................. 



Greyphantom said:


> You using anything for that shoulder mate? cissus worked wonders on mine...


Use cissus daily GP, my heavy week is over now and its lightish weights for the

next 2 or 3 weeks, hoping it gets a bit better by then

:beer:


----------



## TH0R (Aug 15, 2007)

Well week 2 starts today on the Yoda training, trained back but flew through it so decided

to do bi's as well, calves and abs as well.

Lot weaker on bi's after back rather than chest, stands to reason really, so will stick to chest

and bis from now on.

Did 4 sets 12-15 range for back, 7 sets on bis, 3 sets and a drop on abs and 4 sets and

a drop on calves.

Kept rest between sets down to under a minute, was a hard workout:thumb:

Reverse grip BOR

75x15

80x13

80x12

75x12

Widest grip possible pull downs to front, actually hurt my forearms tbh. Slow and squeeze

50x15

55x12

50x12

50x12

Cable Row, again nice and slow with nice contraction.

55x13

55x13

55x12

55x12

EZ Curl

35x15

37.5x14

37.5x12

37.5x10

Single arm DB Preacher

12.5x12

12.5x10

12.5x9

Standing Calf Raise, 2 second pause at top of movement

110x18

110x14

110x12

100x12 Bodyweight x14

Ab Machine Crunch

70x21

70x16

70x11 60x7 50x11 Dropsets

My triceps were in much DOMS today, was actually walling blocks today so fecking

shoulder was in agony, its the block lifting shoulder and having to go 9 course high

was horribly painful, but I'll live:laugh:

May have some good news on the job front soon, and also in talks with setting up

again, this time with QS and a sort of sales manager, this was my biggest mistake

the first time I set up Construction Company on my own, brilliant at the actual

Construction part but naff at sales and admin, bit blunt for most ppl's liking


----------



## tonyc74 (Sep 2, 2009)

bit blunt tel.....nah just yorkshire!

Yes ironic u hard faced northeners are sometimes more sensetive than u make out though 

hope u are enjoying the high reps...

Good luck with the business hope things pan out.....


----------



## Dsahna (May 25, 2009)

I hope everything works out for you with the business mate,before you know it you'll be sitting in some flashy office and have workers of your own:thumb:seriously,I wish you success!

Nice session too Tel


----------



## Bettyboo (Jun 8, 2009)

booo


----------



## TH0R (Aug 15, 2007)

Dsahna said:


> I hope everything works out for you with the business mate,before you know it *you'll be sitting in some flashy office and have workers of your own* :thumb :seriously,I wish you success!
> 
> Nice session too Tel


Already done that mate, over 20 workers:rolleyes:

that was with a partner for 9 years, before that I was a small works builder

doing extensions etc, that was when I should of had a part time qs and somebody

in sales. Tried to do everything myself, working 16 hours pd is not recommended:rolleye:

Been offered a new job as a Building Manager for now, more money, better perks, long

as I like.

Hmm, wonder if I should take it:lol:


----------



## TH0R (Aug 15, 2007)

Bettyboo said:


> booo


Hows the prep going BB?? Nearly there now:thumb:


----------



## Bettyboo (Jun 8, 2009)

tel3563 said:


> Hows the prep going BB?? Nearly there now:thumb:


Hmm ok i think . hows you all going well?


----------



## TH0R (Aug 15, 2007)

Bettyboo said:


> Hmm ok i think . hows you all going well?


Yes, things looking bright for a change, still a few probs from old business but

as above, been offered a new job, well paid at todays market, good bonus's and

nice vehicle.

Plus I'm talking to a couple of ppl in the hope of setting up company again in about

a year.

Haven't felt so optimistic in a couple of years BB:thumb:

Oh and training going ok but feeling my age with joints etc:sad:

Looking forward to the comp BB, you'll have a great time:thumbup1:

xx


----------



## winger (Jul 26, 2003)

Heal up big man!

Nice to see some old timers on this thread..lol :whistling:


----------



## IanStu (Apr 12, 2009)

winger said:


> Heal up big man!
> 
> Nice to see some old timers on this thread..lol :whistling:


Yeah its like a fvckin old folks home in here...never mind, matron will be round with the tea and biscuits in a minute and all will be well


----------



## TH0R (Aug 15, 2007)

Hmm, BB in a matrons outfit, hows about it BB Pic???


----------



## IanStu (Apr 12, 2009)

Dont fancy yours Tel


----------



## big_jim_87 (Jul 9, 2009)

tel3563 said:


> Well week 2 starts today on the Yoda training, trained back but flew through it so decided
> 
> to do bi's as well, calves and abs as well.
> 
> ...


this is because the wider you go the less movement you go through and you shift the emphasis to the elbow/inside of elbow.

i find a few inches past shoulder width is best. the range of motions/emphasis on lats ratio is at its best er i think, obviously the closer your hands are together the longer the range of motion is but you want elbow at 90 degree angle really.

im sure you know this but i like to add my 2pence every now and then lol

the rest looks like a geed work out mate.


----------



## TH0R (Aug 15, 2007)

big_jim_87 said:


> this is because the wider you go the less movement you go through and you shift the emphasis to the elbow/inside of elbow.
> 
> i find a few inches past shoulder width is best. the range of motions/emphasis on lats ratio is at its best er i think, obviously the closer your hands are together the longer the range of motion is but you want elbow at 90 degree angle really.
> 
> ...


No I didn't know it mate, thanks for that, would rep you but have given out all my

reps to other cvnts:lol:

Cheers Jim, hope you, your lass (and bumb) are good xx


----------



## TH0R (Aug 15, 2007)

Feck Ian, already shot my mornings load but I'm tempted again, the bottom one looks gorgeous,

Hatty Jaques I believe....................hmmm


----------



## big_jim_87 (Jul 9, 2009)

tel3563 said:


> No I didn't know it mate, thanks for that, would rep you but have given out all my
> 
> reps to other cvnts:lol:
> 
> Cheers Jim, hope you, your lass (and bumb) are good xx


yes mate we are all real good thanks for asking.


----------



## Greyphantom (Oct 23, 2003)

Good luck with the business venture mate... looking to embark on my own but just getting all the t's crossed and i's dotted... :thumb:


----------



## TH0R (Aug 15, 2007)

Greyphantom said:


> Good luck with the business venture mate... looking to embark on my own but just getting all the t's crossed and i's dotted... :thumb:


Still a while to go yet mate, probably in the next year or two, as I've said previously,

have a new job to start soon, feel a bit bad about letting the company down who

employ me now but I'll be substantially better off so kind of a no brainer.

Feel very sorry for the clients who's job I'm doing now, they'll get one of the other

Site managers, most are just company mongs:rolleyes:


----------



## TH0R (Aug 15, 2007)

Just done Chest and abs, so much for high reps easing the shoulder, this is really p1ssing me

off now, will probably go down the ghrp route very quickly.

Gonna PM a few who've had RC probs and see how they've got over them.

Did a long warm up with very light weights but did nada:cursing:

Decline DB Press

40x16

40x13

40x12

40x9

Incline Smiths Press

65x16

75x15

75x12

75x12

Flat Flyes done differently, hands are palms facing front, placed more stress on chest

rather than shoulder, I couldn't actually do conventional ones as shoulder wouldn't have it

20x15

20x13

20x11

Tried cable flyes but couldn't do them so settled on lying DB bent arm pull overs

35x15

35x13

35x12

Upper and lower Abs then trained on swiss ball 6 sets


----------



## TH0R (Aug 15, 2007)

Oh, forgot to say, went shopping in Morrisons in my vest after the gym:lol:


----------



## Greyphantom (Oct 23, 2003)

Going for the gun show hey... scoring looks and numbers... how tragic...


----------



## TH0R (Aug 15, 2007)

It wasn't all my fault, living in the sticks and I'd forgot my bag with clothes in, then

the Mrs txt me a shopping list blah blah.............................. :rolleye:

I tell ya, I had to do it, didn't wanna, had to, I tell ya:lol:


----------



## winger (Jul 26, 2003)

tel3563 said:


> Oh, forgot to say, went shopping in Morrisons in my vest after the gym:lol:


You do look all pumped up!


----------



## tonyc74 (Sep 2, 2009)

thats hilarious....come to think of it there are no pics of tels face.....just sayin


----------



## TH0R (Aug 15, 2007)

That guys too young by far, nice dress sense though:rolleye:

Any of you anally retentive guys wanna chip in with shoulder help, otherwise just carry

on with the p1ss taking:thumb:

There is another part of the story to tell but I'm trying to get over the guilt as I type:innocent:


----------



## tonyc74 (Sep 2, 2009)

you been on the p1ss again? I did have a few guinesses last night, least it good for my iron intake!


----------



## TH0R (Aug 15, 2007)

Nope, but have 2 bad weekends coming up


----------



## TH0R (Aug 15, 2007)

:lol: Rubber sheets, who's been talking:lol:

Party next week then weekend after with some friends "socialising":rolleye:


----------



## tonyc74 (Sep 2, 2009)

you make socialising soung seedy tel must be your way with words!

im in vegas week after next...im in the mood to go off the rails, which isnt good!


----------



## stow (Jun 5, 2007)

Ah right, so it WAS you in morrisons!


----------



## TH0R (Aug 15, 2007)

stow said:


> Ah right, so it WAS you in morrisons!


 :lol: :lol: :lol:

Yeah, spotted you filling the shelves

You curling the big tins of beans now, nice one:thumb:

:lol: :lol:


----------



## TH0R (Aug 15, 2007)

tonyc74 said:


> you make socialising soung seedy tel must be your way with words!
> 
> im in vegas week after next...im in the mood to go off the rails, which isnt good!


Very nice TC, you off with the new bird, which we haven't had any pics of yet:rolleye:

Never been to vegas myself, heard its only for steers and queers:lol:


----------



## tonyc74 (Sep 2, 2009)

kind off she will be there but it was arranged before i met her, going out with her brother (my mate) and a few other mates supposed to be pretty crazy...not sure about the queers mate but its full of plastic tits!

Feeling a bit paranoid tonight like somwthing sh1t is about to happen and feeling guilty about crap i have done in the past...sure it just a coincedence nothing to do with what im taking as i get like this somwtimes anyway!

Just watched the wrestler....quite an interesting film if u havent seen it its good bit depressing mind u!


----------



## tonyc74 (Sep 2, 2009)

yeah its one of those that leaves you hanging....mickey rourke has one screwed up past went off the rails big time, hes got a fair amount of mass in the move, scene where hes injecting then working out and having a sunbed is fairly apt aswell!


----------



## stow (Jun 5, 2007)

tel3563 said:


> :lol: :lol: :lol:
> 
> Yeah, spotted you filling the shelves
> 
> ...


Saw your were litering by the moisturisers and skin products, so I guessed it was you


----------



## TH0R (Aug 15, 2007)

stow said:


> Saw your were litering by the moisturisers and skin products, so I guessed it was you


Is that littering or loitering, or both:lol:

I'm always in Morrisons mate, like there salad bar and there chicken bar, Mrs goes

mental as I walk round with chicken fat and stuff hanging out of my mouth whilst

she's shopping, in fact she tries to lose me in the aisles:lol:


----------



## Greyphantom (Oct 23, 2003)

Hey Tel, you doing any prehab type ex for your shoulder? there is a good thread about that has some youtube vids with some very good exercises... if I can remember what its called or where it was will try to link it, something like rotator cuff rehab or something... getting old mate so memory is fading fast...


----------



## TH0R (Aug 15, 2007)

whats prehab, is that like rehab but before you actually are taking drugs and sh1t. Just so

you know what its like when you are hooked


----------



## Greyphantom (Oct 23, 2003)

LOL... nah mate, exercises that prevent rc injury or fix it then keep it strong... I do them when doing chest for eg as a warm up to the rc and as a way to keep them healthy...


----------



## TH0R (Aug 15, 2007)

Quick shoulder update, its worse.

Doms unbearable in chest today, every move hurts, fecking high reps:cursing:

GP, will give them exercises a go, although I think there for prevention rather than

cure??

May have to some how workout a way of training without pressing movements,

now that could be interesting:rolleyes:


----------



## Greyphantom (Oct 23, 2003)

They do lend themselves to helping the problem too mate... they sort of feel funny at first a bit girly like but they work wonders...


----------



## TH0R (Aug 15, 2007)

KJW said:


> Morning how are we?


Morning!!!!!!!!

10.13 is mid afternoon isn't it

Shoulder update, still fecking bad, actually feeling a little same in other shoulder

now, hmm, memo to self, get ghrp asap:cool2:

Just trained quads and hams, had a problem with sldl's as back was hurting massively.

Not sure if it was a pump or just general oldness:rolleye:

Still in Week 2 of jedi training, so aiming for 12-15 reps, hack squat was different

as I cba to move the weight as it takes too long fecking about with it.

Leg Press

200x15

220x12

220x12

220x12

Hacksquat, feet together

65x12

65x11

65x10

65x10

Leg Extensions, must admit, quads were fried by now

40x15

40x12

40x11

40x10

Seated Leg Curl, intense pump here, plus hams kept cramping up at the contraction of

the movement

63x15

70x12

70x12

70x11

SLDL

105x12

105x12 Had to stop, back fooked.

Man, this was extremely hard, not looking forward to hell weeks leg workout.

Literally couldn't walk properley for a fair while, I suppose this is good


----------



## tonyc74 (Sep 2, 2009)

whats wrong with normal squats on high rep day Tel?


----------



## TH0R (Aug 15, 2007)

KJW said:


> Brutal. How's the shoulders now? Can't wait until I'm back into training like that.


Deffo getting worse, bit amiss what to do:confused1:



tonyc74 said:


> whats wrong with normal squats on high rep day Tel?


Fvck all but...........

1) somebody had just got in the rack

2) there was somebody else waiting for the squat rack

Plus I've been squatting for years mate, nowt wrong with punishing leg press

IMO.

Really fvcked off atm, shoulder fvcked, knees in pain, 4arms fvcked, feel like

kicking it into touch tbh, on top of that pscarb just had a fecking cheap dig at

me saying I look like sh1te:lol: :lol:

Onwards and upwards:thumb:


----------



## borostu82 (Aug 8, 2011)

tel3563 said:


> Morning!!!!!!!!
> 
> 10.13 is mid afternoon isn't it
> 
> ...


leg work out looks savage mate. i would need to crawl out the gym after that :beer:


----------



## Seyyed-Merat (Sep 1, 2007)

Mate your leg workout yesterday....that aint a workout....thats effin torture!!! lool, well done for surviving :lol:


----------



## Greyphantom (Oct 23, 2003)

You sound like me Tel... legs fvcked, glute got awesome pip cos I was a bit shaky with the shot, feel knackered and generally [email protected] does this mean we might be reaching old age...


----------



## TH0R (Aug 15, 2007)

KJW said:


> Good day all round then?!?


 :lol: only joking about the pscarb thing, in the big bad world what he thinks is

just a bit of a laugh

The guy just don't like being wrong about anything, I kinda understand that:rolleye:



borostu82 said:


> leg work out looks savage mate. i would need to crawl out the gym after that :beer:


I did, my back was totally fvcked as well, had to pick my Mrs up from work and

the drive home was torture tbh, had to stop several times for relief:innocent:

Thanks for dropping in Stu:thumbup1:



Merat said:


> Mate your leg workout yesterday....that aint a workout....thats effin torture!!! lool, well done for surviving :lol:


'

Cheers Merat, that vid was good mate, loved the squat although I thought

you may have been a little high:rolleye:





Greyphantom said:


> You sound like me Tel... legs fvcked, glute got awesome pip cos I was a bit shaky with the shot, feel knackered and generally [email protected] does this mean we might be reaching old age...


I am feeling fvcked atm, worst thing is I've got to set a good example next week

in my new job, think bp is up so will check tonight and in the morning.


----------



## TH0R (Aug 15, 2007)

Greyphantom said:


> You sound like me Tel... legs fvcked, glute got awesome pip cos I was a bit shaky with the shot, feel knackered and generally [email protected] does this mean we might be reaching old age...


Are you just on test or are there other peds??


----------



## tonyc74 (Sep 2, 2009)

evening tel...not really enjoying squats atm either worked up to 130 for 5 which is a bit naff tbh...fimished with 100 x 15 totally screwed me up...think ill just still with it want to get above 150 on this cycle really as ive hit that in the past, just lacking the confidence i think!


----------



## TH0R (Aug 15, 2007)

tonyc74 said:


> evening tel...not really enjoying squats atm either worked up to 130 for 5 which is a bit naff tbh...fimished with 100 x 15 totally screwed me up...think ill just still with it want to get above 150 on this cycle really as ive hit that in the past, just lacking the confidence i think!


Confidence is everything is squats TC, when I got 190 it was solely because i

had 2 spotters, although they weren't needed


----------



## Bettyboo (Jun 8, 2009)

Ello Tel, 190kg blady hell get on!


----------



## TH0R (Aug 15, 2007)

Did you enjoy the weekend bb, suppose thats a silly question


----------



## Bettyboo (Jun 8, 2009)

tel3563 said:


> Did you enjoy the weekend bb, suppose thats a silly question


Hmm being back stage with half naked men...of course I enjoyed that bit :tongue:

I was nervous as hell and was mostly doing press ups and using the weights to take me mind of things, and running back n forth to the loo lol I got given some wine to cam me nerves too lol

Glad when it was all over tbh. Now for the next one in November


----------



## borostu82 (Aug 8, 2011)

tel3563 said:


> I did, my back was totally fvcked as well, had to pick my Mrs up from work and
> 
> the drive home was torture tbh, had to stop several times for relief:innocent:
> 
> Thanks for dropping in Stu:thumbup1:


I suffer back pumps when doing a similar leg work out.

I normally dont go in other peoples journals but was feeling nosey yesterday :beer:


----------



## Greyphantom (Oct 23, 2003)

tel3563 said:


> Are you just on test or are there other peds??


Test with some eq mate... feeling [email protected] mainly cos getting little sleep at night at the moment, up till late then up early and lately been up and down in the night... few nights good sleep and she'll be right mate... :thumb:


----------



## TH0R (Aug 15, 2007)

Greyphantom said:


> Test with some eq mate... feeling [email protected] mainly cos getting little sleep at night at the moment, up till late then up early and lately been up and down in the night... few nights good sleep and she'll be right mate... :thumb:


I'm exaclty the same mate, saps my enthusiasm away (especially for work), I'm

alright once I hit the gym:thumbup1:


----------



## TH0R (Aug 15, 2007)

Trained shoulders/triceps/abs, or at least tried, stayed mega light and just did as many reps as I could whilst

it still hurt, sort of went numb after a while.

I've been using some chinese stuff on my shoulder, can't make out the name of what it is

but its working I think, definite improvement although still bad, shooting pains are the worst.

I had very little rest in between sets, about 45 secs tops

Smiths seated press

35x15

35x13

35x11

35x9

DB Laterals

10x20

12.5x15

12.5x12

12.5x12

Reverse Pec Dec

56x20

63x15

63x11

63x9

EZ Skull Crushers

45x12

45x12

45x11

45x8

Rope push downs

50x15

50x13

50x12

50x9

Swiss ball crunches

30

30

20

Swiss ball leg raises

20

13

DB side raises

30x25

30x20


----------



## Greyphantom (Oct 23, 2003)

Funny that mate, I am much the same... course doesnt help when I have awesome pip in my butt cheek and the mrs thinks its funny to slap it a bit and I have to keep the yelps to myself cos she dont know so keeps on slapping it... lol...


----------



## TH0R (Aug 15, 2007)

Greyphantom said:


> Funny that mate, I am much the same... course doesnt help when I have awesome pip in my butt cheek and the mrs thinks its funny to slap it a bit and I have to keep the yelps to myself cos she dont know so keeps on slapping it... lol...


We are as one, may change my handle to GreyTel


----------



## Dsahna (May 25, 2009)

Dont you mean orangetel:lol:

All the best for monday buddy

How is that fcuking shoulder???


----------



## TH0R (Aug 15, 2007)

Dsahna said:


> Dont you mean orangetel:lol:
> 
> All the best for monday buddy
> 
> How is that fcuking shoulder???


Alright mate:thumbup1:

Regards to training the shoulder is still fvcked bud, but all in all its showing signs

of improvement in the last couple of days, some Chinese stuff I'm rubbing into it

seems to be working, makes it hot as hell, lot hotter than ralgex, its a good heat

though, although I have to wash it off my hands as anything you touch with it

burns like fvck:rolleye:

Hows life in the last couple of days mate, still keeping a PMA:thumbup1:


----------



## Seyyed-Merat (Sep 1, 2007)

Good workout tel considering the injury u got, my brother has used some thai oil, sounds simmilar to the chinese stuff your on about, burns and stinks like hell lol! But its frickin awesome for sure.

Loving the swiss ball work mate  , did you get motivated from my hardcore pec flies in my journal :lol:


----------



## Greyphantom (Oct 23, 2003)

tel3563 said:


> We are as one, may change my handle to GreyTel


LMAO... feeling the man love mate...



Dsahna said:


> Dont you mean orangetel:lol:
> 
> All the best for monday buddy
> 
> How is that fcuking shoulder???


Uh oh, youve been tangoed... lol...



tel3563 said:


> Alright mate:thumbup1:
> 
> Regards to training the shoulder is still fvcked bud, but all in all its showing signs of improvement in the last couple of days, some Chinese stuff I'm rubbing into it seems to be working, makes it hot as hell, lot hotter than ralgex, its a good heat though, although I have to wash it off my hands as anything you touch with it burns like fvck:rolleye:
> 
> Hows life in the last couple of days mate, still keeping a PMA:thumbup1:


glad to hear the shoulder is getting better... what stuff is that mate, might get some for the odd muscle pull or really bad pip... and just watch you dont go for a pee after rubbing that in... lol


----------



## Dsahna (May 25, 2009)

PMA mate? :lol:

Slowly getting there with the shoulder mate,at least its going the right way though eh:thumb:is the new job going to allow more rest? :whistling:

Ahh gotcha,positive mental attitude:thumb:im managing most of the time thanks Tel,defo getting better:beer:


----------



## TH0R (Aug 15, 2007)

Merat said:


> Good workout tel considering the injury u got, my brother has used some thai oil, sounds simmilar to the chinese stuff your on about, burns and stinks like hell lol! But its frickin awesome for sure.
> 
> Loving the swiss ball work mate  , did you get motivated from my hardcore pec flies in my journal :lol:


You've give me an idea, swiss ball pec flies whilst doing crunches, the

"Swiss ball super Superset" tm





Greyphantom said:


> LMAO... feeling the man love mate...
> 
> glad to hear the shoulder is getting better... what stuff is that mate, might get some for the odd muscle pull or really bad pip... and just watch you dont go for a pee after rubbing that in... lol


I don't know what it is GP, its in fecking Chinese:lol: :lol:

TBF the Mrs was more worried than me about me having the stuff on my hands:cool2:



Dsahna said:


> PMA mate? :lol:
> 
> Slowly getting there with the shoulder mate,at least its going the right way though eh:thumb:is the new job going to allow more rest? :whistling:
> 
> Ahh gotcha,positive mental attitude:thumb:im managing most of the time thanks Tel,defo getting better:beer:


PMA mate, PMA:thumb:


----------



## winger (Jul 26, 2003)

Tel, get some DMSO or otherwise known as Dimethyl Sulfoxide and rub that on your shoulder, that stuff is the best!


----------



## Greyphantom (Oct 23, 2003)

tel3563 said:


> I don't know what it is GP, its in fecking Chinese:lol: :lol:
> 
> TBF the Mrs was more worried than me about me having the stuff on my hands:cool2:


If you can get a good pic of it and either post it or pm/email it to me then I can get some, one of me talents reading chinese dont ya know.. :thumb:


----------



## tonyc74 (Sep 2, 2009)

winger said:


> Tel, get some DMSO or otherwise known as Dimethyl Sulfoxide and rub that on your shoulder, that stuff is the best!


Come on Tel your not 60 yet, get some nettles on it or something all mouth and no trousers these yorkshire folk!


----------



## TH0R (Aug 15, 2007)

winger said:


> Tel, get some DMSO or otherwise known as Dimethyl Sulfoxide and rub that on your shoulder, that stuff is the best!


Cheers for that winger, will be sure to give it a try after my Chinese secret solution

bud, although not sure what it does??



Greyphantom said:


> If you can get a good pic of it and either post it or pm/email it to me then I can get some, one of me talents reading chinese dont ya know.. :thumb:


PMSL, I can't even get a decent pic of myself up and now you want me to take

a pic of a small bottle with Chinese writing on:lol: It smells like menthol tbh, got

it from the local Chinese medicine shop for my knees a while back, forgot I had it.

Just went in and told the guy what was wrong and he came up with this, the

stuff stinks a bit, but in a kinda nice way. I will try and get a pic although the

settings on my camera seem to be way off and I don't seem to be able to change

them, I am an old fart after all



tonyc74 said:


> Come on Tel your not 60 yet, get some nettles on it or something all mouth and no trousers these yorkshire folk!


I've tried the nettle approach, wasn't enough nettles around mate, anyway I

got excited and started rubbing them on my balls just for a laugh, its all the rage

round here:lol:

xx


----------



## tonyc74 (Sep 2, 2009)

On the shoulder mate i know other ppl have avoided pressing movements for a while, stick to lateral raises and ez bar rows and lay off flat bench, i did have some RC issues for a while dont seem to get it anymore although i am a poultry 36


----------



## TH0R (Aug 15, 2007)

Woke up this morning and decided to take some pics, need opinions on progress,

especially after cutting remarks by Pscarb.

Remember this is literally on waking, no pump and as cold as can be really, bear that in mind

I do look considerably better having trained, but whats the point in seeing this,

surely better to see me cold?? Although maybe I could put some undies on:lol:

Tbh with myself, I've deffo not been happy with progress, no way I can see me competing

next year, not enough size

Few reasons, or maybe excuses.

Joints etc, especially shoulder/4arms seems to be taking its toll, haven't trained shoulders

properley in months tbh.

I've confused myself with diet, I'm not eating enough but don't want the bloated

16 half stone fat bastard look, although I know I'll grow more muscle this

way, I can't seem to convince myself its a good thing to do this, and maybe it isn't:confused1:

Work maybe taking its toll, don't really know how to get round this:confused1:

Anyway, honest opinions please, and don't forget I'm old, twas on

waking and I'm taking the pic myself:rolleyes:

Oh, thats the stuff as well GP, in the photo:thumbup1:


----------



## TH0R (Aug 15, 2007)

Trained back today, start of hell week, wasn't too bothered with weights and numbers,

just did loads of rest pause and drop sets, was pretty brutal really:thumbup1:

BOR on Smiths

45x20 RP 5 RP 5

55x15 RP 3 RP 3

65x10 55x4 45x5 25x10

HS Low Row, pause at contraction on most reps

40x15

40x14

40x11 20x10

Palms facing face pull downs

55x15 50x4 45x3 40x5 Dropsets

60x12 50x4 40x3 Dropsets

HS Pull down Palms facing each other

120x15 RP 4 RP 2

120x12 RP 2

Straight arm Push downs

55x20 45x8 35x5 Dropsets

60x15 50x7 40x5 30x10 Dropsets

Very different workout, enjoyed the intense pump I got:thumb:


----------



## winger (Jul 26, 2003)

I think you look good. The only faults I see is your face is too round.


----------



## tonyc74 (Sep 2, 2009)

evening tel just got back from wales supposed to be in leeds tom not sure i ca be fecked for an overnight stay! 

first do u think u will be on stage unpumpe

d cold...so why take pics that way u thing all these ppl on here in the avis have taken them looking their worst!?

you look lean in the pics as for not having enough size thats bollox the weights u lift prove u have decent muscle mass! i think u r dissapointed as u dont look like a bodybuilder ready to go on stage so either cut and get rid of the bodyfat to see whats underneath properly or carry on with excess cals either was stop fcuking around sitting on the fence....if ur going to cut do it proper and cal deficit cardio get it out of the way and see where u need to be get it done!

not enough size what a load of bollox! 

just my sh1ty opinion....why dont u consider working with a proper prep person?

Oh and lastly stop trying to make ur nob look bigger than it is !


----------



## TH0R (Aug 15, 2007)

tonyc74 said:


> Oh and lastly stop trying to make ur nob look bigger than it is !


 :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## IanStu (Apr 12, 2009)

fvckin kills me to say it but you're lookin great in ya pics.....still a cvnt though :lol:


----------



## winger (Jul 26, 2003)

IanStu said:


> fvckin kills me to say it but you're lookin great in ya pics.....still a cvnt though :lol:


I am winger and I approve this message!


----------



## TH0R (Aug 15, 2007)

Appreciate the comments lads but not really what I was looking for tbh, after constructive

critique really, not how awesome I look:lol:

Actually never thought of it that way Tony, good point, although to get a sort of base level

that you can compare all the time, cold would be best?

I stopped all supplements for a couple of days just to see what would happen, funny thing

is I kinda have more energy and joints have improved, sleep as well???

Don't really know how this worked out??

Anyway, good night out, drank too much, had loads of vodka redbull and came home wired:lol:

Went to gym a day early as I may struggle tomorrow to get there, trained chest & bi's,

still Hell week and again weights didn't matter really, just stressing the muscle as much as

possible, worked as well

Flat bench on smiths

65x20 RP 5 RP 5

75x15 RP 5 RP 3

75x13 RP 3 RP 2

65x13 RP 4 RP 3

Seated Hammer Press Machine

56x15 42x9 28x12 Dropsets

56x13 42x8 35x6 Dropsets

Pec Dec

56x15 RP 5 RP 5

56x13 RP 5 RP 4

X Overs

35x15

35x15 25x10 Dropset

35x11

Superset EZ Curl/DB Curl

35x20 5x12

35x15 7.5x9 5x8 2.5x11:lol:

35x14 7.5x9 5x6

Pump on this was immense

DB Preacher Curl

10x13

10x13 RP 3

10x12 RP 3

Good workout considering last night:rolleye:


----------



## TH0R (Aug 15, 2007)

IanStu said:


> fvckin kills me to say it but you're lookin great in ya pics.....still a cvnt though :lol:





winger said:


> I am winger and I approve this message!


Message understood there Ian:lol: :lol:


----------



## LittleChris (Jan 17, 2009)

In good shape there an old timer  Keep up what you are doing, clearly working


----------



## TH0R (Aug 15, 2007)

LittleChris said:


> In good shape there an old timer  Keep up what you are doing, clearly working


cheers Chris:thumbup1:


----------



## winger (Jul 26, 2003)

tel3563 said:


> Appreciate the comments lads but not really what I was looking for tbh, after constructive
> 
> critique really, not how awesome I look


Like I said, I think you look good, but I also think you should look bigger and you should be stronger than you are.

You have been blasting and cruising for a while, but before I get into that what are your stats?

Constructive criticism is personal and subjective to the person giving it.

I think you train too often and do to many sets and use too many exercises for a man of your age. Just my opinion.


----------



## Greyphantom (Oct 23, 2003)

Thanks mate will look that up at my local chinese med place...

As for critique... you look alright but not in comp shape obviously... looks like (and angle is bad in the pic) that your arms need some work and the legs definitely need to be brought up... personally I like mass... loads of it but thats just me I always forget that to compete you dont necessarily have to be massive... imho I would like to be in your shape... but agree with the others... the shading of the mid bit between the legs seems over optimistic...


----------



## TH0R (Aug 15, 2007)

winger said:


> Like I said, I think you look good, but I also think you should look bigger and you should be stronger than you are.
> 
> You have been blasting and cruising for a while, but before I get into that *what are your stats*?
> 
> ...


36 24 36

Currently

Height: 5.10

Weight: 98kg (15-6, 216lbs) on waking

Age:47

No idea on measurements, never done them, is this what you meant??

I agree with almost everything winger, possibly been watching my diet too long

and need to let loose a bit, thing is I don't know if I want to??

Working too hard and training too often made me catabolic, I'm almost certain

of this, just getting things back now although work is hard and I can't get round that:rolleyes:

Strength, hmm, haven't really concentrated on strength for a few weeks but

I can squat 190kg for 2 or 3 reps and bench 155, although this will never go up

with my shoulder problems, in fact I may never flat bench again. Deads stand

at 215 although my back makes these risky to say the least. There are excuses

there, and I don't normally stand for any excuse off anyone but they are genuine

problems I have.

I wouldn't say them lifts are weak?? but I don't really know:confused1:

I've been told that my med consumption is too small, this may be the case but

its also the way its staying, I'm not interested in taking large amounts of AAS,

if I don't have the genetics then so be it, its not like I'm gonna make a living

out of this.

Regards sets etc, the yoda style training, I've found, has given me time to heal

little niggles etc

so this must mean its not over taxing me, do you agree??



Greyphantom said:


> Thanks mate will look that up at my local chinese med place...
> 
> As for critique... you look alright but not in comp shape obviously... looks like (and angle is bad in the pic) that your arms need some work and the legs definitely need to be brought up... personally I like mass... loads of it but thats just me I always forget that to compete you dont necessarily have to be massive... imho I would like to be in your shape... but agree with the others... the shading of the mid bit between the legs seems over optimistic...


Never thought I was anywhere near comp shape bud, but like to keep leanish.

Hmm, arms are good mate, probably best bp:laugh:

Legs aren't too bad, need more shape but I'm working on it, so kinda agree there:thumbup1:

Chest is worst bp, although shoulders are trying to out do it, irony is my shoulders

used to be huge, just shows how this injury is affecting everything IMO.

Not my style, but I'm gonna try and do a pic post training, see how much difference there is, will try and get some other fvcker to take it as well:rolleyes:

Another ironic fact is the mrs says I've really put on some size in the last few days??

Oh, when out on Saturday, got some corking comments:thumb:, the

Mrs was not a happy bunny (literally:lol

Anyway, thanks for that fella's, appreciate the critique and will endeavour to

find a solution, one thing it ain't is lack of blood and sweat, can assure you of that:thumbup1:


----------



## Greyphantom (Oct 23, 2003)

God wish I got that attention... my mrs would just laugh and ask why are they blind?? lol...


----------



## tonyc74 (Sep 2, 2009)

grey tel probably didnt notice the labrador by the side of the bird dishing out compliments! 

still think its a body fat issue why ur not happy with things as u pointed out above they arent weak lifts! i thought i was slim until i dropped a stone and a half and still didnt have full abs....anyway u have fcuking ages until u compete to get things sorted eitherway!

that said u would b better getting advice from a competitive bodybuilder...if u know what i mean, maybe put a seperate thread up in the shows section and get some proper direction.....

ps did i mention i pulled 190 for 3 on deads yesterday


----------



## TH0R (Aug 15, 2007)

tonyc74 said:


> grey tel probably didnt notice the labrador by the side of the bird dishing out compliments!
> 
> still think its a body fat issue why ur not happy with things as u pointed out above they arent weak lifts! i thought i was slim until i dropped a stone and a half and still didnt have full abs....anyway u have fcuking ages until u compete to get things sorted eitherway!
> 
> ...


Well done bud:thumbup1:

Oh, and fvck off with your labrador jokes

One was 25 and with her boyfriend, guy was fuming next to my mrs:lol: :lol:

then her mate chipped in saying I was a cvnt:thumb: :lol:

One must test oneselves every now and again, just to make sure we still got it:cool2:


----------



## TH0R (Aug 15, 2007)

Btw Tony, its losing it, not loosing it:lol:


----------



## tonyc74 (Sep 2, 2009)

ha ha....i havent seen many 25 yr olds with a blue rinse 

probably more loose for me feel like the test is kicking in a bit with strength andsex drive...im like a love sick 15 year old!

Put those pics up inthe shows thread....do it!


----------



## TH0R (Aug 15, 2007)

tonyc74 said:


> ha ha....i havent seen many 25 yr olds with a blue rinse
> 
> probably more loose for me feel like the test is kicking in a bit with strength andsex drive...*im like a love sick 15 year old!*
> 
> Put those pics up inthe shows thread....do it!


Don't you mean a rampant 15 year old:tongue:

Have a great holiday buddy, you'll be going crazy with all them chicks around

LV

Btw, blue rinse :lol: :lol:


----------



## TH0R (Aug 15, 2007)

Alright John 

Trained legs today, drops, supersets, rest pauses, fvcked but satisfied

No numbers as doesn't matter, had a few "your getting bigger" comments lately??

Maybe high reps are the answer??

Heavy from Saturday though, will be really interested in the comparisons from my first heavy

week on Yoda.

Last session of hell week on Thursday, shoulders and tri's, thank God


----------



## Greyphantom (Oct 23, 2003)

Just popping in mate... hows the injuries old man...


----------



## TH0R (Aug 15, 2007)

KJW said:


> Trying to tell me to go back to high reps?! Shocking


No mate, but equally don't get stuck in a routine for too long, change, change,

change. I think this is the key, along with consistency and diet of course


----------



## TH0R (Aug 15, 2007)

Greyphantom said:


> Just popping in mate... hows the injuries old man...


Getting slightly better, thanks for asking old cvnt

New job is killing me, up at 5-45, only been 3 days:laugh: Actually had to have 5 eggs

mixed in a blender with 1/2 pint milk and a banana for brekky, oh I had my 70g

of oatsosimple first:rolleye: Just no time for the toast and scrambled.


----------



## Greyphantom (Oct 23, 2003)

Glad to hear it you old fart... lol...

Sounds like youre going on a diet mate...  yeah hate the early mornings... I dont start work till dropped off the kids myself but up at 530 to get the mrs her lunch and brekkie ready and then take her to work... you sleeping better now?


----------



## TH0R (Aug 15, 2007)

Greyphantom said:


> Glad to hear it you old fart... lol...
> 
> Sounds like youre going on a diet mate...  yeah hate the early mornings... I dont start work till dropped off the kids myself but up at 530 to *get the mrs her lunch and brekkie ready and then take her to work*... you sleeping better now?


Fancy having a "gay" wedding sweetheart xx

Not really sleeping any better tbh, you? Good to see your hernia op is progressing

now, shame about the time off


----------



## Greyphantom (Oct 23, 2003)

tel3563 said:


> Fancy having a "gay" wedding sweetheart xx
> 
> Not really sleeping any better tbh, you? Good to see your hernia op is progressing
> 
> now, shame about the time off


yeah baby 

not so much... some nights it feels like I have slept but still tired... most nights up and down a bit... yeah its good that its moving along but does suck re time off, especially seeing I am enjoying training so much at the mo and I want to be in best shape for when I go to Aus to impress the in laws  but sh1t happens mate and at least I can train till the day of the op and then will see if keyhole or not and how fast I can recover... (can we say "up the dose" on ghrp/cjc and test... lol)


----------



## TH0R (Aug 15, 2007)

KJW said:


> This is week 6 of doing the course and I'm beyond what my 1rm's so not sure how long to continue it for or what I'd change to...suggestions welcome


If your still progressing at a good rate then change isn't necessary, just wait

till things slow and then reassess.


----------



## TH0R (Aug 15, 2007)

I ended hell week with shoulders, can't remember if I updated or not:confused1:

Was nearly dismissed from new job after 4 days:whistling: Got a warning for being

too aggressive towards some of the w4nkers who work there:lol: Cheek of it

PS, 2 lads have quit in my first week, both lazy bastards tbh:rolleyes:

So week 1 comes around, low reps 6-10, was totally p1ssed off when went to train

back, I'm giving up with deads, total loss of confidence in lift, keep thinking backs

gonna give up the ghost

Did 2 sets after warm up, measley 185x4 both times, this was down on last time

(3 weeks ago) by a long way, kinda playing with my head now:cursing:

Back, Calves, abs

Deads

Warm up

185x4

185x4 felt very uncomfortable, decided to stop

BOR

125x9

125x8

125x7

105x12

Pull Ups palms facing

11

9

8

6

Seated Calf Raise

55x15

55x12

55x11

55x10

Rope Crunch

95x20

95x15

95x13

95x11

Winger, I'm trying a slightly different approach, cutting workouts to 40 mins max,

if not done by then I'm just stopping, did shoulders in about 25 mins other day.

Was fecking fuming at the time though:rolleye:


----------



## Seyyed-Merat (Sep 1, 2007)

Have you tried doing rack pulls instead of normal deadlifting? You might prefere it prehaps?

Good workout none the less mate!


----------



## winger (Jul 26, 2003)

tel3563 said:


> Winger, I'm trying a slightly different approach, cutting workouts to 40 mins max,
> 
> if not done by then I'm just stopping, did shoulders in about 25 mins other day.
> 
> Was fecking fuming at the time though:rolleye:


Well that is my belief, how can anyone hit it hard for 2 hours?

Nice to see you hitting it hard and fast, much like the way I have sex..lol


----------



## TH0R (Aug 15, 2007)

Merat said:


> Have you tried doing rack pulls instead of normal deadlifting? You might prefere it prehaps?
> 
> Good workout none the less mate!


Its the lower back that gives me so much gyp, 30 years in building does that:rolleyes:

so rack pulls with more weight are possibly worse than anything



KJW said:


> Good to see you are back on it man.


Never been off it bud:thumbup1:



winger said:


> Well that is my belief, how can anyone hit it hard for 2 hours?
> 
> Nice to see you hitting it hard and fast, much like the way I have sex..lol


Hard & fast is better than soft and slow mate


----------



## Greyphantom (Oct 23, 2003)

Perhaps try keeping it light and breezy mate... light hi rep deads might give you a boost there...


----------



## TH0R (Aug 15, 2007)

Greyphantom said:


> Perhaps try keeping it light and breezy mate... light hi rep deads might give you a boost there...


Was thinking this myself, although the mechanics of the deadlift mean its always

hard on my back doing a lot of reps, will probably give it a go though:thumbup1:

Did Chest & Bi's today, been thinking about having 2 heavy weeks followed by the

rest of the yoda training weeks. Although I do seem to be progressing, if not with

the weights, deffo with size and shape, so shouldn't really change:rolleyes:

Its probably a good thing I'm totally forgetting about weight, in fact I'm not even

bothered anymore, feels different really concentrating on squeezing and form,

bit gay though:lol:

Chest & Bi's

Slight Incl DB Press

50x7

50x7

50x6

50x6

Weighted Dips

30x7

30x4

20x10

20x7

Smiths Flat Bench

85x10

85x9

85x8

Cable X over (only did these waiting for EZ bar)

45x10

45x8

EZ Curl

55x8 (hurt shoulder so dropped down)

45x15

45x11

DB Preacher curl

15x9

15x9

15x9

Had a great weekend with friends, good company and plenty of fun was had by all:thumb:


----------



## Greyphantom (Oct 23, 2003)

Very gay mate... 

if its working then dont fix it... or something like that... as long as progress is being made its all good brother...


----------



## TH0R (Aug 15, 2007)

Quads, hams and bit of abs

Squat,felt better on squats today, seem to have got a little more flexible with them, a55 to floor

145x10

165x5

175x3

145x8

Leg Extensions

60x11

60x10

65x8

60x9

SLDL, was pleased I could do these as haven't been able to recently because of back pain

105x12

125x10

135x7

135x6

Rope Crunch

stack x20

16

14

11

Gonna go heavy again next week, then do weeks 2 and 3, see if there's any gain in strength,

more out of interest than actually wanting to lift sh1tloads


----------



## winger (Jul 26, 2003)

KJW said:


> What is your routine based on just out of interest?


I think it's Yoda training. Click http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3hHqNZ9Th4Y.


----------



## TH0R (Aug 15, 2007)

Winger is correct, thanks for that bud 

Only tried it due to injured shoulder, thought it may allow a little more time for it to heal

without heavy weights, seems to be doing the trick as well, shoulder, althought not 100%, feels

around 75%, which is a whole lot better than it was.

I also train one on and one off, sure this aids in my recovery, although, more often than not

I'll train Saturday and Sunday:rolleye:

As soon as shoulder is 100%, which I envisage in around 6 weeks, I'm going to go back to

a heavy routine, thats not to say I don't like Yoda, because I love it, but because I grow

better with 4/6 reps most of the time.


----------



## Seyyed-Merat (Sep 1, 2007)

Great work with the legs mate!  Glad the injury is getting better


----------



## TH0R (Aug 15, 2007)

Merat said:


> Great work with the legs mate!  Glad the injury is getting better


Cheers Merat though did shoulders yesterday and was killing me tbh, no more shoulder

pressing from now until totally healed.

I started on Smiths pressing overhead, but clearly the right shoulder was doing all

the work so stopped after 2 sets, just did side laterals and reverse pec dec for

rears, could only go light as well.

Smiths Pressing

65x6

45x8 was ridiculously painful, far cry from pb of 105:sad:

Lateral Raise

10x15

12.5x12

15x10

17.5x8 12.5x6 10x5 7.5x6 5x6 2.5x10:lol: all dropsets down the rack, punishment

for not been able to press

Reverse Pec

77x15

84x12

91x8

91x6

Single arm Press behind neck (french Press for triceps)

15x12

17.5x10

20x7

20x5

V bar push downs

60x16

70x11

80x8

Leg Raises

25

17

14

DB body curls

30x25

30x21

I'm really struggling eating, no idea why as always had a good appetite, anyone

reccommend a decent alternative shake, although I'm not gonna go mad on carbs.

Still trying to keep them at 150-200 pd

Still only eating 3000 cals pd, may be time to up this to 4000, which used to

be my maintenance number:confused1:

When I write it down I can see the problem is food atm, as well as shoulder,

just conscious of becoming a fat water filled lump of lard like a lot of the so called

bbers in the gym.

I've had some terrific comments lately, but I've also had the negative "you've

lost a lot of weight" w4nkers, is truly fecking with my head

Cheat day today, don't even fancy fvck all either???


----------



## TH0R (Aug 15, 2007)

I've just changed back to a natural shake, used to have it years ago till I got salmonella

from it, will make sure I don't leave it out for a day and neck it again:rolleye:

Consists of 6 eggs, 250ml semi skimmed, 1 large banana, 2 times per day, brings the egg count

up a bit, 18 pd :lol:

Just trained back, calves and abs, deads wise I'm gonna limit myself to 2x working sets, tried

3 today but last set was just plain daft, so its 2 from now on, better than none

Deads

185x6

185x5

BOR conventional grip

105x12

125x8

135x5

125x7

Pull Ups, palms facing

10

8

7

Lying straight arm pullovers

30x15

37.5x11

37.5x10

Seated Calf raise

55x20

55x13

55x11

55x11

swiss ball crunch

25

16

13 ouch!!

Better session again today, have started doing some shoulder rehab, ie shoulder rolls and

dislocations, although I'm very unflexible on these:rolleye:

In typical fashion I have started eating loads and will now see if the bf gain is worth the muscle/strength

gain

Stayed heavy this week and will do yoda week 2 on the next week of training

Dea


----------



## Greyphantom (Oct 23, 2003)

Those dislocations are pretty damn strenuous mate... towel is easy, the broomstick not so much lol...

sorry to hear shoulder still giving you gyp... hmmm eating, sooo freaking hungry at the moment...


----------



## tonyc74 (Sep 2, 2009)

Glad to see nowts changed, Tels still winging about that friggin shoulder!...cant you get a new one from the NHS in a couple of years?


----------



## Greyphantom (Oct 23, 2003)

tonyc74 said:


> Glad to see nowts changed, Tels still winging about that friggin shoulder!...cant you get a new one from the NHS in a couple of years?


is that when he gets his bus pass... :lol:


----------



## tonyc74 (Sep 2, 2009)

Greyphantom said:


> is that when he gets his bus pass... :lol:


probably get a couple of 'hips' chucked in for free.....:laugh:


----------



## TH0R (Aug 15, 2007)

tonyc74 said:


> Glad to see nowts changed, Tels still winging about that friggin shoulder!...cant you get a new one from the NHS in a couple of years?





Greyphantom said:


> is that when he gets his bus pass... :lol:





tonyc74 said:


> probably get a couple of 'hips' chucked in for free.....:laugh:


Hardy fecking har, have you ever thought about the stage:rolleye:



How did LV go Tony??


----------



## tonyc74 (Sep 2, 2009)

very good mate one of the weirdest but amazing places i have been...lions, rollercoasters inside hotles! wansering round with a beer on the street in shops its ridiculous! come down with man flu for the whole trip and was jet lagged bad last week, keeping the food in with 2g of vit c, early night tonight then should hit the gym tom for some benching, managed legs last wed but was too tired with everything so it was a bit mediocre...will rectify tomorrow just 5-7 weeks to make so big improvements!

hope you are good...


----------



## tonyc74 (Sep 2, 2009)

tels a bit quiet!?

not updating my journal, keeping a log at home.

still not feeling great but trained and hit some pbs...100kgs on flat bench for 4, shoulder pressed the 30s for 6 and did dips with bw plus 30kg...must be adding some decent muscle, bit of flab aswell mind u!


----------



## tonyc74 (Sep 2, 2009)

its the oldies mate, probably pre occupied with a game of tiddlywinks or something !


----------



## TH0R (Aug 15, 2007)

tonyc74 said:


> tels a bit quiet!?
> 
> not updating my journal, keeping a log at home.
> 
> still not feeling great but trained and hit some pbs...100kgs on flat bench for 4, shoulder pressed the 30s for 6 and did dips with bw plus 30kg...must be adding some decent muscle, bit of flab aswell mind u!


Still alive here John:cool2:

Nice one there tony, things deffo going the right way I'd say:thumbup1:

Been ultra busy and had the old manflu, still gone to gym, did chest and bi's on

Tuesday, only notalble lift was the 50 db's for 12 reps on flat.

Hams and quads tonight, was going for 190 for reps and fecking back went to

jelly, thought I'd had it but it recovered ok and managed sldl's at the end, just to

test it.

All in all things going well apart from fecking shoulder, 4 arm pain and now the

back:lol:

Was nearly 16stone on Monday am, back to 15/4 now, gotta love cheat weekends

after moaning I wasn't particulaly bothered I managed mountains of food Sat

and Sunday:rolleye:

I seem to be able to control my bf now at will, very strange feeling of power:laugh:


----------



## Greyphantom (Oct 23, 2003)

Glad to see you still about mate... great work on getting back into the workout after caning it... you sound like me mate, aches and pains all over... taking a few days off to let them heal up a bit and then back to it monday... us old coots got to stick together mate...


----------



## TH0R (Aug 15, 2007)

Greyphantom said:


> Glad to see you still about mate... great work on getting back into the workout after caning it... you sound like me mate, aches and pains all over... taking a few days off to let them heal up a bit and then back to it monday... us old coots got to stick together mate...


Tell you what GP, today from around 9ish to 2ish I've never felt so tired, so much

so that one of my men asked me if I was ok, now thats unusual as they couldn't

give a fvck usually:lol:


----------



## TaintedSoul (May 16, 2007)

Just a quick fly by. See the shoulder is still bugging you. Did it ever come right or has it been a constant bother?


----------



## tonyc74 (Sep 2, 2009)

Bl00dy man flu is a b1tch, some bird at work had it.

Im on 4 g of vit c now just to shake it, think ill extend cycle by 2 weeks now due to missing some sessions from the holiday and sickness.

Will maybe have to do a session up your way at some point Tel, im up in Leeds again this weekend curry night tonight  !

Have a good one mate....


----------



## Greyphantom (Oct 23, 2003)

tel3563 said:


> Tell you what GP, today from around 9ish to 2ish I've never felt so tired, so much
> 
> so that one of my men asked me if I was ok, now thats unusual as they couldn't
> 
> give a fvck usually:lol:


LOL... hey I get all the sympathy in the world from my wife... her gentle tones when she says to me "man the fvck up numbnuts" just overwhelms me...


----------



## IanStu (Apr 12, 2009)

tel3563 said:


> I seem to be able to control my bf now at will, very strange feeling of power:laugh:


Didnt know you had a boy friend, very brave of you to admit it :thumb:


----------



## tonyc74 (Sep 2, 2009)




----------



## TH0R (Aug 15, 2007)

TaintedSoul said:


> Just a quick fly by. See the shoulder is still bugging you. Did it ever come right or has it been a constant bother?


Its been on and off for years mate, not as bad as it is atm but trying to get rehab

and doing a few exercises that may help, we'll see. Have come to the conclusion

I'll train light on shoulders till its functioning OK, has held things back somewhat



tonyc74 said:


> Bl00dy man flu is a b1tch, some bird at work had it.
> 
> Im on 4 g of vit c now just to shake it, think ill extend cycle by 2 weeks now due to missing some sessions from the holiday and sickness.
> 
> ...


Feck me mate, why didn't you say, I was in Leeds this morning. Would be good

to have a sesh together, don't know if your mrs would be up for it though:lol: :lol:

I also know somebody who's had this cold for about 6 weeks, still hanging around

with me on Day 8



Greyphantom said:


> LOL... hey I get all the sympathy in the world from my wife... her gentle tones when she says to me "man the fvck up numbnuts" just overwhelms me...


Ditto:whistling:



IanStu said:


> Didnt know you had a boy friend, very brave of you to admit it :thumb:


ROFL :lol: :lol: dont' knock it till you've tried it old man


----------



## Zzz102 (Apr 6, 2010)

Do you train in leeds tel?


----------



## TH0R (Aug 15, 2007)

KJW said:


> Good to see you around man. Everyone seems to have had this cold the now!


Tell me about it, not bad enough to effect training though:thumbup1:

Did shoulders, tri's abs this morning, didn't even attempt anything heavy.

Seated DB Press

20x20

22.5x18

25x17

27.5x14

Many more reps than last week so must be doing something.

Lateral Raise

10x20

12.5x17

15x12

17.5x10

then dropset down the rack. Again more reps than last week by a fair number

Rev Pec dec

77x15

84x12

91x8

70x12

Skull Crushers

55x10

60x8

62.5x5

Not bad weights with these

Overhead Rope Presses

55x12

60x10

65x8

dropsets down the rack

Swiss ball crunch

25

20

13

Swiss Ball Leg Raises

20

12

10 rp 2 rp 2 ouch:thumbup1:

Reasonably happy with shoulder workout, will crack on with light weights


----------



## TH0R (Aug 15, 2007)

Zzz102 said:


> Do you train in leeds tel?


Now and again depending on what and where I'm working, don't particulaly like

it as its full of fecking chavs who leave weights where they drop them and think

they are Ronnie Coleman with all the noises they make, funny thing is they don't

sweat though:lol:

Not that bad really, just prefer it in my normal gym plus tony will fit right in

with the chavs


----------



## Zzz102 (Apr 6, 2010)

tel3563 said:


> Now and again depending on what and where I'm working, don't particulaly like
> 
> it as its full of fecking chavs who leave weights where they drop them and think
> 
> ...


Sounds like my gym,  where do you train when your in leeds?


----------



## tonyc74 (Sep 2, 2009)

more traffic in my pants than in this journal

hope you are good mate, quick pb update for you!

inc db press got the 40s up for 5 thought id done 37s last time but it was only the 35s ha!

200kg deads! 

only trained once last week due to being ill, perhaps training less often is better for me!

ps no chavs down this way mate leeds on the other hand the town centre was like the orange county on saturday due to the amount of fake tanned slappers!


----------



## TH0R (Aug 15, 2007)

trained back and bi's yesterday, did week 2 of yoda, 12-15 reps, significantly beat all my previous

reps and weights, up by approx 15-20% which is a bit mad really. Can really feel it in back today

as well.

Have stayed off scales deliberately but mirror is telling a good story atm, good comments

at gym again as well. Veinage is getting very prominent.

Will get some gym pics up in next week, probably Sunday as quiet day.

Gone to a semi cutting diet, carbs morning and pre workout, rest of time protein and fats, plus veg.

No idea why, just wanted to as I enjoy this type of eating during the week


----------



## TH0R (Aug 15, 2007)

tonyc74 said:


> more traffic in my pants than in this journal
> 
> hope you are good mate, quick pb update for you!
> 
> ...


Fanny:thumbup1:


----------



## Seyyed-Merat (Sep 1, 2007)

Good stuff mate, nice to get compliments when the training has taken an intresting turn, ever toyed with going to a single digit bf?


----------



## tonyc74 (Sep 2, 2009)

200kg deads and he calls me a fanny!

i dont think he has merat, eats too many pies for that to ever happen! 

actually whats your diet atm tel?


----------



## TH0R (Aug 15, 2007)

Yes, I have toyed with it, and this will probably be my main aim in the coming months, will

achieve it with cardio and diet rather than any peds though. Tbh I don't think it will be too

hard, manipulating carbs has become pretty easy but the age thing is against me as metabolism

slows

Diet atm

60g oats, 6 eggs, 1/2 pint skimmed

200g chicken, 100g brocolli, banana

200g chicken, mixed salad, apple

60g protein, 100g mixed nuts, banana

2 tubs quark, 100g berries, 50g mixed nuts

200g steak, 60g cheese

60g protein, 70g peanut butter

On training days I have a pro recover and a banana extra, plus apple pre training

I'm just in process of cutting the fruit out, try and have no carbs during day.

No idea on macro's, probably about 3500-4000cals?? Plenty of protein though


----------



## Greyphantom (Oct 23, 2003)

Hey Tel all seems to be going well in here... love it when you get comments but now winter is upon us they will be few and far between as all rugged up... havent trained for a week myself as giving it a break to let some aches an pains heal... plus was crook as a dog over the weekend and couldnt eat... (can now though and eating with a vengance)...


----------



## tonyc74 (Sep 2, 2009)

tel3563 said:


> Yes, I have toyed with it, and this will probably be my main aim in the coming months, will
> 
> achieve it with cardio and diet rather than any peds though. Tbh I don't think it will be too
> 
> ...


Is this was your supposed to eat or actually eat ?! :whistling:

Manipulating carbs i found easy...running a serious calorie deficit however was not 1700cal a day to loose weight for me on Keto with a 24 hr re feed, not looking forward to doing that again! :cursing:


----------



## TH0R (Aug 15, 2007)

tonyc74 said:


> Is this was your supposed to eat or actually eat ?! :whistling:
> 
> Manipulating carbs i found easy...running a serious calorie deficit however was not 1700cal a day to loose weight for me on Keto with a 24 hr re feed, not looking forward to doing that again! :cursing:


Thats what I eat mate, only changes are sometimes have 6 eggs scambled with wholemeal

toast in morning with 30g of oats as well, eating means fvck all to me nowadays

except on Saturdays, and odd overspill to Sundays, even then I rarely go mental:whistling:

Don't do the keto then?? Plenty of other ways to skin the cat mate.

When you training in Leeds again you proxy Southern softie


----------



## TH0R (Aug 15, 2007)

Just did chest and abs, not the greatest workout for some reason, possibly because I left

my fecking nuts at home, the eating variety, so couldn't eat them?? Who knows!!

Did 2nd phase of yoda training (12-15 reps)

Decline DB Press

42.5x15

42.5x13

42x5x12

42.5x10

Smiths Incline Press

65x16

70x13

75x12

65x15

DB Flat Fly with a twist, I hold the db's palms facing wall as it eases the stress on shoulder

20x15

20x13

20x11

Cable X overs

35x15 bit sloppy tbh

30x12

30x11 20x15

Swiss Crunch

30

17

13

Leg Raises

18

15

13

Tony, losing is spelt, well, not with two O's, ffs how many more times must I tell ya:cursing:


----------



## tonyc74 (Sep 2, 2009)

cant b ar5ed to change it!

probably next up north in a 3 weeks mates im about 10miles north west of leeds though.

im getting a little porky, just saw the ex and she said what are u on u looks loads bigger, just said i was eating alot ...my new work shirt collars wont do up! 

im eating:

4 large eggs 2 potatoe cakes 40g carb sometimes 40g oats

protein bar 50g pro 18 carb 11g fat

200g chicken pitta

200g chicken pitta

50g whey bannana

50g whey 25g malto

250g steak hand full low fat chips spinach

2 eggs 50g whey scoop ice cream pre bed

might add in some cardio been lazy, do u reckon im getting enough cals in mate its about 3k maybe 3300 having some junk biscuits etc some days nothing crazy!


----------



## TH0R (Aug 15, 2007)

KJW said:


> How you feeling now buddy?


Feeling fine now mate, thanks for asking:thumbup1:



tonyc74 said:


> cant b ar5ed to change it!
> 
> probably next up north in a 3 weeks mates im about 10miles north west of leeds though.
> 
> ...


If your adding pork on then its enough mate, are you sure your not turning into

a watery filled lard ar5e:lol:

10 miles north west of Leeds, does that have a name or are you on a spying

mission:rolleye:


----------



## tonyc74 (Sep 2, 2009)

a bit watery not too bad, waist is still in check a little bit bigger still about 32 inches! 

garforth mate not sure if thats near u...not much in garforth mate!

Btw definitley reccomend this dc training, great for smashing pbs and intense heavy lifting...www.intensemuscle.com


----------



## TH0R (Aug 15, 2007)

tonyc74 said:


> a bit watery not too bad, waist is still in check a little bit bigger still about 32 inches!
> 
> garforth mate not sure if thats near u...not much in garforth mate!
> 
> Btw definitley reccomend this dc training, great for smashing pbs and intense heavy lifting...www.intensemuscle.com


Garforth eh, I've been there a few times, used to stop at a lads house who I

worked with when on the lash, can't remember if there was a gym there though??



KJW said:


> Good stuff. Think I'm going to give UHT a proper go after I reach the end of the road on the current 5x5 programme.


UHT is ok, I prefer full fat though:rolleye:


----------



## TH0R (Aug 15, 2007)

Greyphantom said:


> Hey Tel all seems to be going well in here... love it when you get comments but now winter is upon us they will be few and far between as all rugged up... havent trained for a week myself as giving it a break to let some aches an pains heal... plus was crook as a dog over the weekend and couldnt eat... (can now though and eating with a vengance)...


Totally missed this:rolleyes:

Hope your feeling 100% now mate:thumbup1:


----------



## TH0R (Aug 15, 2007)

Have had the worst news ever about a close friend, he has the big C and I'm totally gutted, for him

and his family, life is a sh1tter thats for sure, nicest guy you could ever meet, they have had

some real problems in recent years and now this, makes you fecking wonder!!!

Life goes on and all is not lost, he has a decent chance of recovering and has a lot to live for.

I've become very emotional over it, even surprising myself, as I'm normally classed as cold,

just something about how things have been going, friends have died and a few are on tests

etc, has made me very melancholic tbh

As said previously, life goes on


----------



## TH0R (Aug 15, 2007)

Trained Quads and Hams this morning, day late really but didn't feel like training yesterday

for obvious reasons.

Still on phase 2 of yoda ie 12-15 reps

Leg Press

160x16

200x16

220x14

230x13

240x12

Decided to do one quad, one ham etc, just to keep things different

SLDL

105x12

105x12

105x11

105x10

Seated Leg Extensions

50x16

55x12

55x11

50x11

Seated Leg Curl Superset with Abductor machine

84x15 100x20

84x11 100x18

84x10 100x18

Good workout considering

Fancy dress party tonight:rolleye:


----------



## tonyc74 (Sep 2, 2009)

Chin up Tel...theres always sh1tty stuff going on its just when your not personally connected to it its easy to gloss over the bad stuff....dont think these dark nights are helping with the general mood really...i got wasted during lunch the other day:whistling:

Dont think there is one in Garforth mate, must be a decent one on the outskirts of Leeds, not sure when ill be back up to be honest mate.

You training this week!?


----------



## TH0R (Aug 15, 2007)

tonyc74 said:


> Chin up Tel...theres always sh1tty stuff going on its just when your not personally connected to it its easy to gloss over the bad stuff....dont think these dark nights are helping with the general mood really...i got wasted during lunch the other day:whistling:
> 
> Dont think there is one in Garforth mate, must be a decent one on the outskirts of Leeds, not sure when ill be back up to be honest mate.
> 
> You training this week!?


I know what your saying but feck me the guy is a real good guy, one of the real

good guys, his mrs and young family are just the best as well. Anyway they know

we're here for them so thats all we can do.

Weekend was ok, did legs Saturday ( I think:laugh but got hammered Saturday

but had a real good time, never went to gym Sunday as Mrs had a rare Sunday off, so we went out

etc, was a nice day:thumbup1:

Just trained shoulders, tri's and abs, will update later.

So ya backing out of a workout then, understandable, nobody likes been out shone

by the good looking mature geezer


----------



## TH0R (Aug 15, 2007)

KJW said:


> Gutted about your mate. My GF had it 2 years ago but recovered and so far, so good. Hope everything works out.
> 
> Good workout - mine was pretty good too considering the 14hour shift at work


Cheers John, wow, your girlfriend has done great then:thumb: Wish her all the

best from me mate:thumbup1:


----------



## Greyphantom (Oct 23, 2003)

tel3563 said:


> Totally missed this:rolleyes:
> 
> Hope your feeling 100% now mate:thumbup1:


Hi mate... yeah much better now, just getting over the lurgy when really bad pip and test flu took a hit on me too... lol cant win mate... 



tel3563 said:


> Have had the worst news ever about a close friend, he has the big C and I'm totally gutted, for him
> 
> and his family, life is a sh1tter thats for sure, nicest guy you could ever meet, they have had
> 
> ...


Mate I am really sorry to hear this news... wishing him all the best and a speedy recovery... its not a nice thing to hear... you take care mate... (big softie...  )


----------



## tonyc74 (Sep 2, 2009)

its always the good ones it seems to happen to sucks really!

likewise to jon always amazing people manage to come out of the otherside of this sort of thing makes u feeling guilty winging about man flu....

bit confused here mate any photos weve seen have been you enhancing the size of your manhood with photoshop  btw thats a new fat version of me in the avi!

will be up in a few weeks no doubt...then we can do a session anything but squats!


----------



## IanStu (Apr 12, 2009)

tel3563 said:


> Have had the worst news ever about a close friend, he has the big C and I'm totally gutted, for him
> 
> and his family, life is a sh1tter thats for sure, nicest guy you could ever meet, they have had
> 
> ...


I can empathise with how you feel mate, its the price we pay for surviving, the older you get the more people you care about seem to die or get ill, I'm so sick of going to funerals, its all I seem to do these days.

Its a bit of a cliche to say I feel your pain but I know exactly what you're describing, i've felt it enough times.

Just hope your friend makes a full recovery and the story has a happy ending.


----------



## TH0R (Aug 15, 2007)

Greyphantom said:


> Hi mate... yeah much better now, just getting over the lurgy when really bad pip and test flu took a hit on me too... lol cant win mate...
> 
> Mate I am really sorry to hear this news... wishing him all the best and a speedy recovery... its not a nice thing to hear... you take care mate... (big softie...  )





tonyc74 said:


> its always the good ones it seems to happen to sucks really!
> 
> likewise to jon always amazing people manage to come out of the otherside of this sort of thing makes u feeling guilty winging about man flu....
> 
> ...





IanStu said:


> I can empathise with how you feel mate, its the price we pay for surviving, the older you get the more people you care about seem to die or get ill, I'm so sick of going to funerals, its all I seem to do these days.
> 
> Its a bit of a cliche to say I feel your pain but I know exactly what you're describing, i've felt it enough times.
> 
> Just hope your friend makes a full recovery and the story has a happy ending.





KJW said:


> Pics???


Thanks for the kind words guys, I too hope he has speedy recovery, off into hospital for op on 10th, off out with him on Saturday, really p1sses me off every time I think about it.

Not in mood for pics mate, maybe put some older ones up if I cba:thumbup1:

Trained back, calves tonight, start of hell week:rockon: Was fecking brutally hard, on the plus it was fast:thumbup1:

Tony you fat bastard, get the cardio in:lol:

You don't look that bad mate, I suspect too much barley and hops I was 15/12 on Monday, 15/4 this morning:innocent:


----------



## leafman (Feb 8, 2009)

Sorry to hear about ur mate tel, ive lost lot of family threw that myself and is a real destroyer of life. Hopefully somat can be done but then im totally guessin as dont kno the full crack.

Good to see ur still training and stuff mate, ive been training at least once, twice at most per week myself latly and hoping to start proply soon. Had so much going on it sort of puts things into perspective. All the best big fella anyways! kev


----------



## tonyc74 (Sep 2, 2009)

Ive done about 15 mins cardio in the last 4 weeks just cant be ar$ed atm!

Weight is up to 12st 11lbs morning weight thats a massive increase of over a stone and a half since starting cycle and calorie increase!


----------



## TH0R (Aug 15, 2007)

leafman said:


> Sorry to hear about ur mate tel, ive lost lot of family threw that myself and is a real destroyer of life. Hopefully somat can be done but then im totally guessin as dont kno the full crack.
> 
> Good to see ur still training and stuff mate, ive been training at least once, twice at most per week myself latly and hoping to start proply soon. Had so much going on it sort of puts things into perspective. All the best big fella anyways! kev


Cheers Leafy, you've had more comebacks than George Foreman:lol: :lol:



tonyc74 said:


> Ive done about 15 mins cardio in the last 4 weeks just cant be ar$ed atm!
> 
> Weight is up to 12st 11lbs morning weight thats a massive increase of over a stone and a half since starting cycle and calorie increase!


Just a point here Tony, do not bank on cutting or losing bf after cycle, your

test levels will be low until after PCT, and probably longer, and its the worst

time to attempt to diet.

Either do it now or wait till next cycle:rolleye:


----------



## leafman (Feb 8, 2009)

tel3563 said:


> Cheers Leafy, you've had more comebacks than George Foreman:lol: :lol:
> 
> :rolleye:


lmfao thats because none of them have got past the first week :lol: Ive had the year from hell mate :whistling: Anyway im not back yet!! well not back proply :lol:


----------



## tonyc74 (Sep 2, 2009)

i know mate will have to keep cals up to maintain strength, im adding in some t3 now just to help keep the fat off and ill start some am cardio just 20 mins every other day more to stay healthy aswell really.

how screwed up is this i keep sleeping on my arm funny ****ing up witha dead arm and pins and needles...messed up my shoulder workout today as it was sore...still got a pb on inc bench stuck on 200 for deads unfortunatley, guess i cant expect massive pbs every week!

hope u r good mate....


----------



## winger (Jul 26, 2003)

tonyc74 said:


> stuck on 200 for deads unfortunatley, guess i cant expect massive pbs every week!
> 
> hope u r good mate....


Still very respectable Tony!


----------



## tonyc74 (Sep 2, 2009)

winger said:


> Still very respectable Tony!


Cheers buddy...must try harder though! mind you its at the end of my dc workout - im sure if i did them at the start they would be better


----------



## stow (Jun 5, 2007)

Chin up Tel


----------



## TH0R (Aug 15, 2007)

tonyc74 said:


> i know mate will have to keep cals up to maintain strength, im adding in some t3 now just to help keep the fat off and ill start some am cardio just 20 mins every other day more to stay healthy aswell really.
> 
> how screwed up is this i keep sleeping on my arm funny ****ing up witha dead arm and pins and needles...messed up my shoulder workout today as it was sore...still got a pb on inc bench stuck on 200 for deads unfortunatley, guess i cant expect massive pbs every week!
> 
> hope u r good mate....


Good PB mate, don't take them for granted, they get harder, a lot harder:rolleyes:

You gonna drop the T3 during PCT yes??



winger said:


> Still very respectable Tony!


Agreed winger, why you no spam my journal no more:laugh:

Hope things are going well mate:thumbup1:


----------



## TH0R (Aug 15, 2007)

stow said:


> Chin up Tel


Cheers mate:thumbup1: I'd bet money you know him

Might be joining DL's soon, Mrs won't go to my gym and she don't fecking drive

so might be forced into a move, will deffo only go for the 3 month contract though.

What you paying atm??


----------



## TH0R (Aug 15, 2007)

Still in "hell week", did chest, bi's and a bit of abs work. Just give you an idea on why its

called "Hell week" 

Hammer Press Machine

77x15

84x11 rest pause 10 secs 4 reps

91x7 rp 3

91x6 dropset 63x6 ds 42x6

Slight Incl DB press

22.5x18

25x17

27.5x17

30x13 DS 17.5x7

Pec Dec

63x14 rp 5 rp 5

70x11 rp 4 rp 3

x overs

30x12

30x12

30x11

EZ curls immediately followed by DB curls (not very heavy DB curls:lol

40x20 7.5x10

40x13 10x7

40x13 10x6 DS 7.5x7 DS 5x8

DB Preacher Curl

12.5x13

12.5x11 DS 7.5x5

7.5x20

Swiss Ball Crunch

35

16

16

Leg Raise on Swiss ball

13

13

11

Brutal and was pumped to high heaven 

Shoulder still giving me a lot of pain on pressing, seems to have relapsed a little :sad:


----------



## tonyc74 (Sep 2, 2009)

bet u were fit for bursting after that pump session!

noticed any diifference in how you are looking with the new training?

and yes mate t3 will be dropped before pct.


----------



## TH0R (Aug 15, 2007)

Its more a way of helping my shoulder recover, and was working, got a "looking massive" in

the gym tonight  so can't be doing me no harm. I think I look the best I've ever looked,

much better than when I was a stone heavier tbh.

I wouldn't say the avvi is a fair reflection tbh, won't be taking anymore pics on waking:lol:

As soon as injury is better then I'm gonna go back to heavy, not for long though, plus I'm gonna

stuff some low gi carbs in there, up to about 400g pd, just see what happens, will cut fats

obviously. Then around Jan it will be make my mind up time, although there is another show

in October.

How you rating your cycle Tony??


----------



## tonyc74 (Sep 2, 2009)

good stuff mate 

in two words very good!

Bench up 10kg and alot more reps, deads up 10kg, 10kg on military press thats with having 3 weeks out due to flu and holiday, if i extend to 12 weeks i still have 4 weeks left 

sides have been few more spots and alot more hairs on the pillow in the morning! Not going bald yet, find my beard is growing alot quicker as well and thats it!

I am toying with dropping carbs now in evening meal to keep fat off and loooking forward to my food bill coming off this bulk having money issues living in london is overrated!

Cheers for all the guidance tel!


----------



## TH0R (Aug 15, 2007)

Glad to hear it mate, running PCT through Xmas could be interesting :lol: Plenty of excuse

to eat though


----------



## tonyc74 (Sep 2, 2009)

hopefully ill be ok, didnt have too many issues last time i used nolva and clomid. Just the shock to the system not having 500mg of test in the system each week to cope with!


----------



## TH0R (Aug 15, 2007)

Tbh I didn't, planning another cycle yet?? Have some ideas for you if you like


----------



## stow (Jun 5, 2007)

I paid up front last Feb for me, the mrs and two kids (4 and 7).

Paid about £1700 for the year.

I 'think' they do a couples one and if you pay up front you get 10% discount.

Not sure what the 3 mnth one is but they advertise it on the web.

Let me know what you end up doing.

Stow


----------



## TH0R (Aug 15, 2007)

A little John, just seems to have got a little more painful training this week, got to go back

on trowel next week so that should really fvck it up :sad:

Think I'm gonna get some gh or ghrp and see if that will help, really holding back training now.

Just taken a couple of pics with phone, not very good:lol: but will put one up

anyway


----------



## winger (Jul 26, 2003)

Looking good Tel. I thought you were Uriel for one sec.


----------



## TH0R (Aug 15, 2007)

winger said:


> Looking good Tel. I thought you were Uriel for one sec.


Hmm, bitter sweet I think:laugh:


----------



## tonyc74 (Sep 2, 2009)

you big fcuker! nice work mate....

not sure what the issue is with pct over xmas??


----------



## TH0R (Aug 15, 2007)

Well it could be an issue, or not, dependent on your reaction to PCT meds mate, as you've

already said you didn't have a reaction before so all SHOULD be good.

Some people tend to get a little emotional with all the hormonal sh1t going on, crying etc

at X factor, soppy films (few on at Xmas) etc.

Xmas is a very emotional time, meeting up with family and such, could be interesting:lol:


----------



## tonyc74 (Sep 2, 2009)

barely get emotional...and not at xmas time really! didnt feel any different the last time anyway so things should be cool 

not sure about another cycle mate, might quit while im ahead !


----------



## TH0R (Aug 15, 2007)

tonyc74 said:


> barely get emotional...and not at xmas time really! didnt feel any different the last time anyway so things should be cool
> 
> *not sure about another cycle mate, might quit while im ahead !*


Well there's a first time for everything:rolleye:

Tbh Tony, not sure your feeling quite as "God like" as others do on first test cycle,

Maybe too much socialising and not enough positive training attitude mate, not

been critical, just interesting how you don't seem to be as enthusiastic as the average

guy on first test cycle:confused1:

Perhaps the force isn't as strong with you?? Nothing to be ashamed about, we

can't all be fruitcakes:laugh:


----------



## TH0R (Aug 15, 2007)

Did legs today, last workout of hell week, thank fvck:rolleye:

Did some light weight squats which absolutely fvcked me up:thumb:

Hack Squat (feet together)

40x20

55x17

65x15

65x13

Squat

85x17

105x16

115x13

85x20

Leg Extensions

55x12

55x9

50x12

55x8 40x5 30x5 Dropsets

Leg Curl/Adductor Machine Super sets, no rest inbetween any sets, one after other

84x15 rest pause 3 Rack x 25

84x15 Rack x 20

84x12 Rack x 17

Did one set of DB SLDL's but back wasn't having it, legs neither:lol:


----------



## tonyc74 (Sep 2, 2009)

must have been like cardio those squats!

maybe you have a point mate, living in london social life comes way before a hobby.

especially sice splitting up from a long term girlfriend and moving house...just making the most of it and i aint getting any youngerso pretty soon the hedonistic lifestyle will be gone dont want to miss out!

saying that i still eat well train 3 or 4 times a week dont drink much if at all on week days and i spent most of the summer doing cardio twice a day and keto etc, i am enjoying getting bigger and smashing pbs in the gym i just question making sacrafices to enjoying myself with friends.

when i lived out of london it was very different im fairly sure in 6 months time ill be out of here and probably focusing more on working out!

my gym doesnt help really i mainly workout on ny own not many big guys in there and sometimes im the only one in...its not good for motivation!


----------



## Greyphantom (Oct 23, 2003)

Looking great in the pic Tel... great density and thickness and progress mate... keep up the good work :thumb:


----------



## TH0R (Aug 15, 2007)

KJW said:


> That is some muscle thickness!





Greyphantom said:


> Looking great in the pic Tel... great density and thickness and progress mate... keep up the good work :thumb:


Cheers lads:thumbup1:

Legs fecking killing today:lol: Was praying for rain so I could sit down in office, we

must of been the only place in the country that stayed relatively dry:rolleyes:


----------



## TH0R (Aug 15, 2007)

tonyc74 said:


> must have been like cardio those squats!
> 
> maybe you have a point mate, living in london social life comes way before a hobby.
> 
> ...


I hear ya mate, each to there own and all that, more like a way of life for me

than a hobby tbh.


----------



## tonyc74 (Sep 2, 2009)

Had another good workout...

more reps on 100kg bench with no spotter

32.5kg dbs on shoulders another increase!

BORs with 100kg for more reps another pb so all good!


----------



## TH0R (Aug 15, 2007)

tonyc74 said:


> Had another good workout...
> 
> more reps on 100kg bench with no spotter
> 
> ...


Good stuff bud, see what happens when you stop fecking about


----------



## TH0R (Aug 15, 2007)

Shoulders/Tri's and a little abs tonight, shoulder still nasty, was very painful getting DBs

over my head for first rep.

Seated DB Press

25x17

27.5x16

30x12

27.5x15 20x10 Dropset

Lateral Raise

15x15 10x8 DS

15x15 10x6 DS

15x13 10x6 DS

15x12 10x5 7.5x6 5x8 all DS's

EZ skull Crushers

45x20

45x15

45x12

45x11

Rope Pushdowns

55x15 40x10

60x12 40x8

60x11 40x6 25x10 huge pump

Swiss Crunch (couldn't put hands behind head as arms were too pumped:lol

30

20

18

Good workout considering fecking shoulder

Hell week over, now back to 2 weeks of low rep work  (apart from shoulders:sad


----------



## Greyphantom (Oct 23, 2003)

did you ever try that cissus mate? also have you tried doing dislocations as a shoulder warm up and rehab... found they have really helped...


----------



## TH0R (Aug 15, 2007)

Have tried cissus mate, has worked for other aches and pains but not touched shoulder.

Yes, I've started doing them dislocations a fair bit, not very supple as yet but I do them all

the time.

Cheers mate, appreciate the input


----------



## TH0R (Aug 15, 2007)

KJW said:


> 2 out of 3 is still better than nothing!


Random "Meatloaf" quote????

:lol:


----------



## TH0R (Aug 15, 2007)

John, don't take the bait so easily, I was only jking mate 

In real world I don't really care what anyone does training wise, not everyone is like

me, I've been involved in sport a lot of years, almost pro once (Dutch style:lol, and

its just the way I'm programmed, always 100% but not always 100% the best way 

If I'm honest I've always been the nearly man in almost everything I've done, but as I say,

better to be nearly man rather than never even tried man as so many are.

Thats just between me and you that piece of advice :lol:


----------



## xpower (Jul 28, 2009)

Looking thick n solid in the new pics Tel.

Spot on mate :thumbup1:


----------



## TH0R (Aug 15, 2007)

xpower said:


> Looking thick n solid in the new pics Tel.
> 
> Spot on mate :thumbup1:


Thanks mate:beer:

Very good back shot in your avvi xpower:thumbup1:


----------



## xpower (Jul 28, 2009)

tel3563 said:


> Thanks mate:beer:
> 
> Very good back shot in your avvi xpower:thumbup1:


 Cheers Tel :thumbup1:


----------



## tonyc74 (Sep 2, 2009)

tel3563 said:


> John, don't take the bait so easily, I was only jking mate
> 
> In real world I don't really care what anyone does training wise, not everyone is like
> 
> ...


You been smoking some funny stuff Tel...


----------



## TH0R (Aug 15, 2007)

tonyc74 said:


> You been smoking some funny stuff Tel...


 :lol: :lol: :rolleye: :rolleye:

Just trained back, not the best workout, back twinged second set of deads:cursing:

Deads

185x6

195x1 massive twinge when putting weight down.

Bor's

125x6

125x7??

125x7

125x7

105x12

Pull Ups

10

7

6

5

Incline DB Rows lying on bench

30x12

30x12

30x10

Seated Calf Raise toes out

55x20

55x14

55x13

Stood calf Raise toes in

120x15 bodyweight x 11 Dropset

120x12 bw x11

120x11 bw x11

Not sure if I've proved something here or not, not one of those weights or reps

were more than the last heavy workout I did 3 weeks ago, a lot have gone backwards

which is even worse.

Will be glad when shoulder is clear, can fvck the high reps off for a while and

concentrate on gaining some strength.

On saying that, from now on no more heavy deads, gonna keep the reps over

10, at least for a few months.


----------



## TH0R (Aug 15, 2007)

KJW said:


> Take it you're easing up on deads because of the back twinge?


Yes, its happened every time for the last few times I've deadlifted, I've had

back trouble for over 20 years John, not as bad as it used to be but I put this

down to training, especially doing deads and squats, which is quite strange


----------



## TH0R (Aug 15, 2007)

KJW said:


> That's not so hot, you ever get it seen to or have physio?


Physio, chyro, dozens of other way out treatments, the worst was deep muscle

Acupuncture, this consisted of me lied on a couch and the physio sticking a needle

the size of a large knitting needle into my lower back till it spasmed, then once

that pain settled it was pushed in further, then further, then further till its around

4 inch inside you, oh happy days:laugh:

Was so fecking painful I couldn't explain it in words, probably spent over 10K on

stuff like this. 99.9% is bllx IMO


----------



## Seyyed-Merat (Sep 1, 2007)

Good stuff tel despite twinging the back, why dont you jsut do rack pulls? Be better with less injury risk? I know DB from the forums also has a bad back from an injury he had, he does rack pulls instead now and they focus much more on the back than deadlifts do, tbh ill go as far as saying only oly lifters and powerlifters would need to do full deadlifts as their sport requires pulling dead weight from the floor, now when hypetrophy is concerned and even sports like mma or explosive sports rack pulls may be better suited...just a thought tho buddy.


----------



## TH0R (Aug 15, 2007)

Merat said:


> Good stuff tel despite twinging the back, why dont you jsut do rack pulls? Be better with less injury risk? I know DB from the forums also has a bad back from an injury he had, he does rack pulls instead now and they focus much more on the back than deadlifts do, tbh ill go as far as saying only oly lifters and powerlifters would need to do full deadlifts as their sport requires pulling dead weight from the floor, now when hypetrophy is concerned and even sports like mma or explosive sports rack pulls may be better suited...just a thought tho buddy.


Thats certainly an idea of which I'm interested in, although the back problem

was on the way down and nearer the top of the movement

Where would you suggest I pull from?? Above or below the knee?


----------



## Seyyed-Merat (Sep 1, 2007)

tel3563 said:


> Thats certainly an idea of which I'm interested in, although the back problem
> 
> was on the way down and nearer the top of the movement
> 
> Where would you suggest I pull from?? Above or below the knee?


About parallel to the knee would be good, however if you still feel any pain or discomfort raise to slightly above the knee, but parallel should be fine tbh :thumbup1:


----------



## TH0R (Aug 15, 2007)

Merat said:


> About parallel to the knee would be good, however if you still feel any pain or discomfort raise to slightly above the knee, but parallel should be fine tbh :thumbup1:


Gonna give that a go Merat, cheers:thumbup1:


----------



## tonyc74 (Sep 2, 2009)

aye i always do rack pulls now the bar set on lower part of the knee cap.

just did legs no squats as i did them twice next week with 20 mins cardio to finish....erm not seen any cardio in here tel ! 

oh and ive got a 400g steak for tea!


----------



## TH0R (Aug 15, 2007)

Cardio, cardio, hey, I'm not a desk jockey mate, I do 8 hrs of cardio a day :rolleye:

I'll start some cardio after Xmas and see how it goes mate, don't want to waste away:lol:


----------



## stow (Jun 5, 2007)

evenin'


----------



## tonyc74 (Sep 2, 2009)

fair point! fcuking hate having a desk job....saying that i dont miss 12 hour shifts and wearing a boiler suit either....new year new start i reckon!


----------



## TH0R (Aug 15, 2007)

stow said:


> evenin'


Alright mate:thumbup1:



tonyc74 said:


> fair point! fcuking hate having a desk job....saying that i dont miss 12 hour shifts and wearing a boiler suit either....new year new start i reckon!


Boiler suit, what were you, supermario??


----------



## stow (Jun 5, 2007)

Whats the latest on gym choice?


----------



## mal (Dec 31, 2009)

take it easy old timer


----------



## tonyc74 (Sep 2, 2009)

process technician at pfizer...seems more appealing than sales atm, id be less offensive to people selling drugs atm!

leeds on sat mate...day out at whitby, rock and roll!

u find that spa for the mrs?


----------



## TH0R (Aug 15, 2007)

stow said:


> Whats the latest on gym choice?


Not yet mate, been an on going thing for a while, won't get resolved until after Xmas I'd say



mal said:


> take it easy old timer


You too, fellow old gizzard



tonyc74 said:


> process technician at pfizer...seems more appealing than sales atm, id be less offensive to people selling drugs atm!
> 
> leeds on sat mate...day out at whitby, rock and roll!
> 
> u find that spa for the mrs?


PMSL, we were on about Whitby this weekend:lol:

Still haven't booked fvck all, got friends in York on Saturday so in a bit of a pickle.

Will just play it by ear


----------



## Greyphantom (Oct 23, 2003)

Tel mate, email sent and do you suppose that the back twinge is cos you use straps :whistling:


----------



## TH0R (Aug 15, 2007)

Greyphantom said:


> Tel mate, email sent and do you suppose that the back twinge is cos you use straps :whistling:


PMSL:lol:

Cvnt

Thanks for email, will get it when I get home:rolleye:


----------



## tonyc74 (Sep 2, 2009)

say hello if u see me in whitby depends on how sh1t the weather is and we have to look at a car aswell!

had another decent session got the 42.5kg dbs up for inc bench so up on weight again!


----------



## TH0R (Aug 15, 2007)

We're off to Darlington now, not far from Whitby, nice Spa break, massage and facial :lol:


----------



## TH0R (Aug 15, 2007)

tonyc74 said:


> say hello if u see me in whitby depends on how sh1t the weather is and we have to look at a car aswell!
> 
> had another decent session got the 42.5kg dbs up for inc bench so up on weight again!


Its a real shame we couldn't of trained together, would of come in handy.

I could of passed you the 42.5's when I finished warming up with 'em:lol:

Only jking mate, well done on the pb:thumbup1:


----------



## tonyc74 (Sep 2, 2009)

cheeky fecker!

i things are going well for first cycle not amazing but pbs every week only a few weeks left now.....

u r a charmer tel taking the mrs to darlington for a facial 

im bored out me skull tonight its taking all my will power not to get smashed !


----------



## TH0R (Aug 15, 2007)

KJW said:


> Lol who's the guy giving you the money shot then??! :lol:


You never heard of squirting

Training Chest at my own gym tomorrow and saving biceps for the gym in the

hotel:lol:

BOOM, bicep boy hits the pool all pumped:lol: :lol:


----------



## TH0R (Aug 15, 2007)

Nice weekend had, trained chest and bi's sat am, shoulder was a biatch:cursing:,

did legs monday, heavy session, had to do leg press first as back was fooked:lol:

then did squats, only 3.5 plate squat, felt like 4.5

Finished off with 2 reps of sldl's :lol: so did seated leg curls but not impressed.

Just did shoulders and tri's, went slightly heavier than last week but still lighter

than I would prefer, shoulder still fvcked but reaction not as bad as last week.

DB Press

30x15

30x15

32.5x13

35x10

Lateral Raise

15x15

17.5x13

17.5x12

15x12 10x7 7x6 5x8 Dropsetting

EZ Skull Crushers

55x14

60x9

62.5x5

55x8

1 arm DB press behind neck

15x8

17x4

Rope Push Down

60x11

80x6 50x5 30x6 Dropsets


----------



## Greyphantom (Oct 23, 2003)

Good to hear a nice weekend was had... its good to do that sometimes just to let life wash over and around you...

Sh1t to hear about the shoulder mate... but good to see you are still giving it some in the gym...


----------



## TH0R (Aug 15, 2007)

Greyphantom said:


> Good to hear a nice weekend was had... its good to do that sometimes just to let life wash over and around you...
> 
> Sh1t to hear about the shoulder mate... but good to see you are still giving it some in the gym...


Cheers GP:thumbup1:


----------



## tonyc74 (Sep 2, 2009)

evening tel just checking in....you ok?

up 110kg on bench tonight and hit a 210 kg deadlift only for 1 mind you! 

whats with the pussy weight btw? 

edit,

balls i thought u were doing chest but it was shoulders let u off!


----------



## Seyyed-Merat (Sep 1, 2007)

good sutff mate! Trainings going well then  not bad for a fcked up shoulder, still hitting some weight with it!


----------



## TH0R (Aug 15, 2007)

tonyc74 said:


> evening tel just checking in....you ok?
> 
> up 110kg on bench tonight and hit a 210 kg deadlift only for 1 mind you!
> 
> ...





Merat said:


> good sutff mate! Trainings going well then  not bad for a fcked up shoulder, still hitting some weight with it!


Cheers lads, was pleased with the rep count on the DB presses but would still

rather be pressing the 50's for less reps:rolleyes:

No bad reaction to slightly heavier weights, but as said previous, noticing more

pain on chest days than on shoulders.

Will soldier on, do have a feeling its getting slightly better:thumbup1:

Thats really good dlifting TC, bench lagging if you ask me, should be around

140 with a 210 dlift, keep pushing bud:thumb:

As I said on another thread I'm not sure if I've got a hernia, was just digging

a bit yesterday and got a severe pain in upper right ab area, must admit more

or less gone today and just trained back with no probs at all, fingers crossed I

was worring about nothing.

Much of a muchness with back and calves, did some different exercises like

T bar rows, wide grip cable rows, weighted pull ups and straight arm pullovers.

Went upto 90kg on t bars for 5 reps, no idea if thats heavy or not, felt heavy

and all 10kg plates as it was a normal olly bar jammed into a corner, and using

the 10's allowed for greater ROM 

Won't bother with out else, as said, much of a muchness:thumbup1:

Have a good weekend people:thumb:


----------



## TH0R (Aug 15, 2007)

KJW said:


> Weekend will be awesome!
> 
> However, if you haven't got the shoulder checked out, I would do so as a priority. Could be doing untold damage! Just realised that I've been following the journal for a month or two and it's been mentioned every other post!!
> 
> FIX IT!!!


I know what it is, I've had it before

Only thing that would completely fix it is a few months off, not prepared to do

that, so I'll have to try and sort it the way I am, although I have one other

way up my sleeve that I've yet to try :rolleye:

Last time I had a cortisone injection and ended up having a few months off

that turned into a few years:rolleyes:

Atm its the best its been for a long time, Sunday is Chest so that will tell me

how its progressing


----------



## LittleChris (Jan 17, 2009)

Sounds like you are falling apart old man!


----------



## TH0R (Aug 15, 2007)

LittleChris said:


> Sounds like you are falling apart old man!


:laugh:

That just about sums things up.


----------



## TH0R (Aug 15, 2007)

Have decided to change tac eating wise, started yesterday, carbs are getting upped

to around the 400 mark, will lower fats slightly but not much.

Reason, I don't seem to be gaining anymore on low carbs, plus I want to up calories a lot.

Will see how it goes for a week or two

I'm also starting cardio again, every day, I felt so much better when I was doing cardio

and stretching regular, and I'm sure it helped with injuries etc. Worth a punt

Just trained Chest and bi's, did 30 mins cardio @ 135/140 bpm. Was sweating a bit:rolleye:

Decline DB Press

40x12

42.5x11

45x9

50x7

45x8

Hammer Press

70x12 w/up

84x12

98x8

105x6

DB bent arm pullover

45x10

50x7

50x7

Pec Dec

Didn't count but did 3 sets with triple drop in last.

Bbell Curl

55x8

60x3 ??

55x8

Single arm concentration cable curl

30x11

35x7

Standing DB Curls

Didn't count, did 2 sets, last one triple drop.

Shoulder held up reasonably well on pressing, still hurt and I still need a hand with

first rep?? but altogether happier its getting there.


----------



## Seyyed-Merat (Sep 1, 2007)

Pec deck eh..... :lol: ......lol jk mate, great workout, I cant reli talk im a powerlifter and I still use the fckin pec deck haha


----------



## TH0R (Aug 15, 2007)

Merat said:


> Pec deck eh..... :lol: ......lol jk mate, great workout, I cant reli talk im a powerlifter and I still use the fckin pec deck haha


 :lol:

The only reason I've been using the pec is because I can't do flies or x overs with damned shoulder:tongue:

Powerlifter uses Pecdec:laugh::laugh::laugh:



Your not doing the push pull comp now, why???


----------



## Greyphantom (Oct 23, 2003)

The old man part or the falling apart part 

*edit* re a post a bit up... more were added, this journal moves too fast for me...


----------



## TH0R (Aug 15, 2007)

Greyphantom said:


> The old man part or the falling apart part
> 
> *edit* re a post a bit up... more were added, *this journal moves too fast for me.*..


I thought you were taking the p1ss there, then remembered your at the alzhiemers age:rolleye:, keep up


----------



## Greyphantom (Oct 23, 2003)

cvnt :lol:

you knows I loves ya...


----------



## TH0R (Aug 15, 2007)

Greyphantom said:


> cvnt :lol:
> 
> you knows I loves ya...


pffff, no kiss

xx

Side effect from more carbs, more energy:thumb:

Haven't felt so energetic for a long time, maybe I've been pushing the low carbs for too

long. Sleep didn't improve at all last night, woke at 3.30 and tossed and turned till 8.30:sad:

Nytol again tonight:rolleyes:


----------



## Greyphantom (Oct 23, 2003)

My carbs are relatively high so energy is ok but the sleep thing is killing... last night though I got a good nights sleep for the first time in a while so yay me... sat night was so bad that the mrs had to wake up enough to tell me if I didnt settle down it was the couch for me... lol... good luck getting some shut eye mate...

oh and here ya go you grumpy sod... xxx


----------



## tonyc74 (Sep 2, 2009)

Im the same with my sleeping pattern, i just dont want to get too dependent on the nytols!

Might be up north again next weekend mate...


----------



## Seyyed-Merat (Sep 1, 2007)

tel3563 said:


> :lol:
> 
> The only reason I've been using the pec is because I can't do flies or x overs with damned shoulder:tongue:
> 
> ...


Haha 

ah yeh the push pull comp, basically I was a little late with the entry form so cant reli do it anyway! But I decided to take a break from competing and just compete again in the brisith champs in july or whenever they bloody decide to hold it lool, cus ive already qualified so nice offseason plenty of time to get ready


----------



## TH0R (Aug 15, 2007)

Greyphantom said:


> My carbs are relatively high so energy is ok but the sleep thing is killing... last night though I got a good nights sleep for the first time in a while so yay me... sat night was so bad that the mrs had to wake up enough to tell me if I didnt settle down it was the couch for me... lol... good luck getting some shut eye mate...
> 
> oh and here ya go you grumpy sod... xxx


I woke at around 3 on sunday morning to find my Mrs on the couch:lol: :lol:



tonyc74 said:


> Im the same with my sleeping pattern, i just dont want to get too dependent on the nytols!
> 
> Might be up north again next weekend mate...


Where you going to Tony?? Leeds again? You'll be part Yorkshire soon



Merat said:


> Haha
> 
> ah yeh the push pull comp, basically I was a little late with the entry form so cant reli do it anyway! But I decided to take a break from competing and just compete again in the brisith champs in july or whenever they bloody decide to hold it lool, cus ive already qualified so nice offseason plenty of time to get ready


Hope you've started the eating regime:thumbup1:

Horrendous day at work meant I never went to cardio sesh, ho hum, no biggy:rolleyes:


----------



## tonyc74 (Sep 2, 2009)

yes mate leeds again....that has been mentioned not sure i can go back to the frozen north again


----------



## TH0R (Aug 15, 2007)

Well, I was stronger than I've been for months, extra carbs have certainly made a difference,

only thing is they are making a difference to my waist line as well:rolleyes:

Trained quads and hams, plus 40 mins cardio, only 3 exercises but I was well fecked:thumbup1:

Was glad to do SLDL without much pain, couldn't do squats though :sad:

Leg Press

280x10

300x8

320x6

330x5 They could be PB's, not sure

Leg Extensions

55x14

60x12

65x8

70x6

SLDL

125x10

145x8

155x6

155x5

40 mins cardio at or around 135bpm

Legs really hurting now, was much stronger than last week.

Dilemma, like the extra weight I'm pushing, don't like what carbs do to me, I'm eating

very good carb sources but still getting a bloated stomach, maybe wheat intolerant??

After thinking this can't be so, I've always eaten bread,even on low carbs.

Any Ideas in here, don't wanna post on main forum as you just get mostly uneducated

t1ts guessing

Veins still prominent but as said, feel fat, hate the bloated look tbh, will persevere and

see how I react to cardio over the next 4 weeks.

Will slowly nail exact dietary needs, eventually!!!


----------



## TH0R (Aug 15, 2007)

tonyc74 said:


> yes mate leeds again....that has been mentioned not sure i can go back to the frozen north again


I'm sure you've had a part in some Yorkshire:lol:


----------



## mal (Dec 31, 2009)

dont eat bread dude its sh1te lol,buy loads of malt loaf,those little yellow square things,taste

lovely with a bit of spread...or try bagles...nice toasted they are with philli cheese on.


----------



## LittleChris (Jan 17, 2009)

Try some digestive enzymes if you can. Bit of pineapple is useful for that with the bromelain, can also buy them in capsule form.

Can eat as much as you want, only the nutrients that are assimilated count though. Help in that process with some enzymes


----------



## winger (Jul 26, 2003)

Papaya is also good for digestion.


----------



## TH0R (Aug 15, 2007)

Cheers guys, really appreciate the advice


----------



## leafman (Feb 8, 2009)

Glad to see u still got things goin tel, lend me ur motivation mate lol  leafy


----------



## Greyphantom (Oct 23, 2003)

KJW said:


> What have I missed then?!


Ummm basically Tels getting old...


----------



## TH0R (Aug 15, 2007)

Got old GP, but looking awesome with it


----------



## xpower (Jul 28, 2009)

I'm the same with high carbs Tel.Plenty of get up n go,just a bi bloaty belly to go with it lol.

Carbs at 150g-250g(depending on training/non training) I seem to get the best of both worlds.


----------



## TH0R (Aug 15, 2007)

xpower said:


> I'm the same with high carbs Tel.Plenty of get up n go,just a bi bloaty belly to go with it lol.
> 
> Carbs at 150g-250g(depending on training/non training) I seem to get the best of both worlds.


Yes, think this could be the way forward, although I'm gonna try the pineapple after every

meal approach for a while, I know tinned pineapple is robbed of the digestive enzymes during

uht pre canning, any "easy" methods of buying decent pineapple, do they do a fresh pre packed

version?? I've prepped pineapple before and suppose its not difficult, but time is very precious

atm, don't have any spare


----------



## TH0R (Aug 15, 2007)

Forgot to say had deep tissue massage other day, mainly on shoulder but the guy told

me a few things I never knew.

A lot of the problem is with my rhomboids, give me some exercises and told me to get a

foam roller to lie on for 15 mins before bed. Will go see him again in a week or two, specially

as it was a bogof offer

Trained shoulders on Thursday, was p1ssed off with the pain, back to its worst unfortunately,

hence the visit to the therapist. Therapist gave me some tips about warming up as well:thumbup1:

Did back/calves/abs/cardio today, back to week 2 of Yoda. Most lifts/reps were increased,

but week 2 & 3 aren't really about weight IMO, more about squeezing everything out of

the muscle you can.

Reverse Grip BOR's

85x17

95x11

85x13

85x10

Wide Pull Downs

55x13

55x12

55x12

55x12

U Bar Cable Rows

60x15

60x15

60x15

Straight Arm Cable Pull Downs

65x18

75x13

75x11

Seated Calf Raise Toes Out

70x12

70x11

70x11

Stood Calf Raise Toes In

120x14 Drop Bodyweight x14

120x11 bw x13

120x11 bw x13

30 mins of fairly hard cardio, 10 mins of stretching.

Not the best workout as an old friend kept wanting to talk about this and that, I should

of told him to feck off but I'm just too nice:rolleye:


----------



## xpower (Jul 28, 2009)

Asda do pineapple fingers in the kids lunch box snacks(5 for £1.50)


----------



## Greyphantom (Oct 23, 2003)

tel3563 said:


> Got old GP, but looking awesome with it


Too true mate... :thumb:

Sorry to hear about the shoulder mate, hope the therapist helps out...


----------



## TH0R (Aug 15, 2007)

My range of movement in lateral raise is around 15%, I can lift my arm only that far,

at a miss what to do, shoulder is worse than ever, did chest today and was a total

waste of time, fecking about with light weights is not and never will be my style, don't

fecking work for me.

Unlike me to feel sorry for myself but I really am struggling for a next move, therapist

wants me to have a month off, but can't guarantee everything will be fine?? Hasn't

nailed the problem after 2 1 hour visits :sad:

I just want a problem and then a solution, feel like last 3 months have been treading

water, there is no chance of me entering a comp, can't even do a double biceps pose

atm, size is going down, losing a little weight as well.

About as low as I get atm, need some glimmer of light, fecking no chance of surgery

on sh1tty nhs either, even though my livelyhood depends on being able to move my

shoulder fully:confused1:

Sorry for rant but on top of that been layed off for week because of weather, all in all

a bad day:rolleyes:


----------



## Greyphantom (Oct 23, 2003)

Rant away Tel thats what mates are for... :thumb:

Sucks about the shoulder, has no one pin pointed the problem for you at all, any suggestions? does rotator cuff exercises help at all? any of the supps like cissus or fish oils etc? it never rains when it pours hey mate, sucks about work too... do they pay you for that or do I remember you being a contractor (fvcking alzheimers)...


----------



## TH0R (Aug 15, 2007)

Greyphantom said:


> Rant away Tel thats what mates are for... :thumb:
> 
> Sucks about the shoulder, has no one pin pointed the problem for you at all, any suggestions? does rotator cuff exercises help at all? any of the supps like cissus or fish oils etc? it never rains when it pours hey mate, sucks about work too... do they pay you for that or do I remember you being a contractor (fvcking alzheimers)...


Therapist had a lot of theories but no specifics, attained to it being that the body had just got used to

being injured and was shying away from previous painful areas, totally lost confidence in them after this

statement, might have to bite the bullet and pay good money for a good specialist.

Not sure about the work thing, actually started work on books for somebody after business went t1ts

up, can't see us getting paid for having week off, would be nice like

Feeling of going 2 steps backwards all the time atm, have had a good old day eating comfort food

to console myself:lol:


----------



## LittleChris (Jan 17, 2009)

Sounds like a bad situation. What doesn't kill us makes us stronger and all that.

Wouldn't fancy working outside in this mind you. Us Southerners aren't used to the frost!


----------



## winger (Jul 26, 2003)

bump


----------



## leafman (Feb 8, 2009)

tel3563 said:


> Therapist had a lot of theories but no specifics, attained to it being that the body had just got used to
> 
> being injured and was shying away from previous painful areas, totally lost confidence in them after this
> 
> ...


I know that feeling well! Hope everything sorts itself out for you Tel, like u say if u find out the problem least u can try find soloution. Hope u get it sorted  leafy


----------



## TH0R (Aug 15, 2007)

Memo to myself

Must stop whinging about injuries:lol:

Well, after my seemingly sh1t chest workout doing some TUT training, I've got the

worst doms ever, will keep at it and see what happens.

thanks for all the words of encouragement


----------



## Greyphantom (Oct 23, 2003)

Stop your whining old man 

actually the hgh idea isnt bad mate... or ghrp/cjc have you tried this?


----------



## TH0R (Aug 15, 2007)

Greyphantom said:


> Stop your whining old man
> 
> actually the hgh idea isnt bad mate... or ghrp/cjc have you tried this?


No I haven't, kinda in reserve tbh.

Think I'm gonna have a week or two off, deffo a week and will then see if

I need the extra week off.

Weather is manic round these parts, every journey takes 5x longer than

normal, so will be a good time seen as I live a few miles from gym.

Its the first time I've had to have time off for around 2 years


----------



## Greyphantom (Oct 23, 2003)

Youre not wrong about the weather mate... everything round us is stopped dead... good luck with the shoulder and let us know if you decide to try hgh/ghrp & cjc...


----------



## tonyc74 (Sep 2, 2009)

How do Tel, all good - apart from that girly shoulder of yours ! 

well thats me done after 11 weeks up to 13 stone so quite a weight increase and still reasonably lean so all good  all of my lifts are up a fair bit, not miralces but pretty good still.

So im dropping the hcg now and next week which will be 2 weeks after last jab clomid nolva @ 100/100/50/50 20/20/20/20 that look ok mate?

Probably need to bit a nit more careful with my diet now T3 dropped


----------



## TH0R (Aug 15, 2007)

Take hcg *upto* pct, some research says to consider

actually bumping up the dose towards PCT, ed or eod. Sort

of an open debate and differing opinions of how to get the

testes up and running again.

There are op's that say cease when last jabbed, depends which

endo your reading, have you suffered any testicular atrophy??

was it test enth, if so 2 weeks is correct

If test cyp I'd say 3 weeks coz of longer ester.

Clomid and Nolva doses look fine mate.


----------



## tonyc74 (Sep 2, 2009)

Balls seem to be fine mate not change in size really but think ill jab 500iu hcg this week just to be on safe side.

Yes test enth so 2 weeks sounds good aswell.

pleased ive not had any major issues, see what happens in pct i guess probably get a blood test done in 6 weeks just to check, moods been a bit up and down but ill put that down to other issues i.e. everything else in my life being sh1t!


----------



## TH0R (Aug 15, 2007)

tonyc74 said:


> Balls seem to be fine mate not change in size really but think ill jab 500iu hcg this week just to be on safe side.
> 
> Yes test enth so 2 weeks sounds good aswell.
> 
> pleased ive not had any major issues, see what happens in pct i guess probably get a blood test done in 6 weeks just to check, *moods been a bit up and down but ill put that down* to other issues i.e. everything else in my life being sh1t!


Surprising really, of course any stress will raise cortisol levels and effect gains mate, not the best scenario


----------



## xpower (Jul 28, 2009)

I'd give the HGH some serious thought Tel


----------



## TH0R (Aug 15, 2007)

xpower said:


> I'd give the HGH some serious thought Tel


Know where your coming from, may have to go down the ghrp/cjc as sourcing

hgh at a reasonable price is proving tricky:rolleye:

Thanks for the input mate, appreciate it


----------



## xpower (Jul 28, 2009)

tel3563 said:


> Know where your coming from, may have to go down the ghrp/cjc as sourcing
> 
> hgh at a reasonable price is proving tricky:rolleye:
> 
> Thanks for the input mate, appreciate it


 Just been looking on TASH at prices of peps,they are pretty cheap


----------



## tonyc74 (Sep 2, 2009)

I know mate stress has been bad the last few weeks not slept well for ages, not even nytol has helped which is why ive stopped them and decided to come off gear now aswell.

Hope things settle down after xmas ...new year new life i hope ! 

wondering if i should get some natty test boosters or something to help things along, probably just a psychological thing!


----------



## TH0R (Aug 15, 2007)

tonyc74 said:


> I know mate stress has been bad the last few weeks not slept well for ages, not even nytol has helped which is why ive stopped them and decided to come off gear now aswell.
> 
> Hope things settle down after xmas ...new year new life i hope !
> 
> wondering if i should get some natty test boosters or something to help things along, probably just a psychological thing!


just do a good pct, eat same as you are now then reassess after 8 weeks and a blood test.


----------



## tonyc74 (Sep 2, 2009)

Will do mate 

Was in Darlington on Monday this week...was a bit of a mission getting back, dont think ill venture to the frozen north again this week!


----------



## TH0R (Aug 15, 2007)

Had my week off, returned today and did shoulders:lol: and tri's.

Heaviest I went was 25 dbs so high reps, did very slow deliberate reps just short

of lockout, will see how this goes for a few weeks. Pointless putting reps and weights

down, hardly training to capacity atm.

Been doing rehab exercises and seem to be doing ok on them, week off was good, ate

loads of sh1te but looking as big if not bigger than I was, put about 4lb on:rolleye:

Went to see NHS doctor :lol: should of stayed at home, pointless exercise.


----------



## xpower (Jul 28, 2009)

Hope it works out for a Tel.

Slow n steady


----------



## TH0R (Aug 15, 2007)

xpower said:


> Hope it works out for a Tel.
> 
> Slow n steady


Cheers 

Hows your injury ravaged body :lol:


----------



## Greyphantom (Oct 23, 2003)

nhs docs can be a [email protected] shoot mate... some are great others dont really have a degree now do they 

Keep at it mate, slow and steady wins the race... well not really but its good for recovery...


----------



## xpower (Jul 28, 2009)

xpower said:


> Hope it works out for a Tel.
> 
> Slow n steady


Nearly ready for action  Thank fukc


----------



## TH0R (Aug 15, 2007)

Havent updated but have been training, did back and calves Wed, Chest and Bi's tonight

Good workouts apart from on back workout I strained my back dead lifting, only a tad and

managed to finish workout ok. Need to stop deadlifting as it happens every time.

Have a bit of a viral infection last 3 days, headache, fever etc but hasn't stopped me spreading it in

the gym:lol:

Been decent workout tbf, still lower weights, slow lift, no lockout an slow down, pretty fecking hard

I can tell you:thumb:

Shoulder had definitely improved greatly but I went a bit too heavy on DB press tonight (50's x 8)

and kinda went backwards with it, I'm a fecking idiot, its official.

I'll know more tomorrow after I've done some rehab work tonight.

Have kept up the cardio after training at 45 mins, forgot how boring it is:rolleyes:

Diet going very well, seem to have got my big appetite back and I'm always feeling hungry,

restarting cardio is probably responsible for the kick up the a55 of the metabolism:bounce:

Been nearly 3 weeks since I trained legs, I'll be getting a "disco muscles" tag soon

Training them tomorrow or maybe Sunday, then going Ice skatingmg: should be interesting:rolleye:

Laters


----------



## Greyphantom (Oct 23, 2003)

Tel you fvcking idiot, slowly mate,  hope the shoulder isnt set back too far, but good to hear it was on the mend mate, great news... sucks re the illness, theres something going around at the moment thats for sure... good luck with the ice skating after legs bud, watch the tail bone when you fall on your ass...  have a great weekend big man...


----------



## winger (Jul 26, 2003)

Natty geezer fly by, me not you..lol


----------



## TH0R (Aug 15, 2007)

Decided to train Quads/Hams today rather than pre Ice skating

Another TUT day, did 4 sets on leg press then 4 sets of leg extensions, then did a 20 rep

set of squats, only had 105 on bar but feck me, I was well puffing after it, will be doing

this again, just keep upping the weight a little at a time. No pauses but last rep was hard:thumb:

I'm doing a little experiement and doing 4 sets of back on legs day, 4 sets of quads on

back day, 4 sets of chest on shoulders day, and when shoulder fully functioning I'll do

4 sets of shoulders on chest day. Not isolation but compounds, I'm not expecting much

but thought I'd just see how I react, got to keep challenging things when your my fecking

age, hoping for more growth, who knows:confused1:

Did 30 mins of cardio today plus 10 mins stretching, although I've been eating everything

since I finished about 5 hours ago:rolleye: :lol:

Day off tomorrow so I can go and do a few triple salcho's and such on the rink

PS, I'm absolutely sh1te at Ice skating, similar to my skiing, so graceful:lol: expect injuries a plenty:rolleyes:


----------



## TH0R (Aug 15, 2007)

Went Ice skating, hmm, should be called Ice falling:cursing: was good though

Just did Shoulders, tri's and finished with 4 sets on chest, just to carry on my experimental phase.

Shoulder holding up well, didn't go over 25 kg db's though, still sore but much improved and

I'm very hopeful of getting back to having decent shoulders again, the Mrs commented she'd

noticed a lot of shoulder growth in the last 10 or so days, so thats excellent news for me.

Put a little weight on, upto 15/11, not all muscle:rolleye: still reasonably lean though.


----------



## Greyphantom (Oct 23, 2003)

Nice work Tel... glad to hear the shoulder is holding up some... not sure if I will get on again between now and xmas so if not have an awesome one and all the best to you and your family, may you get all the PBs your heart desires


----------



## Seyyed-Merat (Sep 1, 2007)

Good stuff mate, glad the shoulders are healing up


----------



## tonyc74 (Sep 2, 2009)

How do Tel, you good?

1 week into pct and im feeling fine so it going ok this end, had a mini break from gym, joining a new one next door to work so i can get some workouts in during lunch should make life easier


----------



## TH0R (Aug 15, 2007)

Greyphantom said:


> Nice work Tel... glad to hear the shoulder is holding up some... not sure if I will get on again between now and xmas so if not have an awesome one and all the best to you and your family, may you get all the PBs your heart desires


Cheers mate, same to you although PBs are a thing of the past for me now



Merat said:


> Good stuff mate, glad the shoulders are healing up


Cheers Merat, your training going well mate, keep it up



tonyc74 said:


> How do Tel, you good?
> 
> 1 week into pct and im feeling fine so it going ok this end, *had a mini break from gym*, joining a new one next door to work so i can get some workouts in during lunch should make life easier


Great idea Tony, way to go and ruin 12 weeks of AAS use


----------



## tonyc74 (Sep 2, 2009)

Chill out you big fanny said a mini break only a week or so, back in today!

Nice to see you still a grumpy old fecker!


----------



## tonyc74 (Sep 2, 2009)

Right just got back from w4nky fitness centre!

Plus side is its quiet, the weights are going to be ok for maybe 2/3 months and there is fanny in there!

So i had to drop 2.5k on each dumbell due to increments but i got more reps than using the higher weight so strength is still fine i reckon !

Im still going to try and gain if not stay the same off cycle

In your face old man 

(u know im only taking the p1ss and i know u are only trying to help in your own special Yorkshire way!)


----------



## TH0R (Aug 15, 2007)

tonyc74 said:


> Right just got back from w4nky fitness centre!
> 
> Plus side is its quiet, the weights are going to be ok for maybe 2/3 months and there is fanny in there!
> 
> ...


Ermmm, yes please:lol: :lol:

Here what your saying regards DB's and not going up in 2.5's, them pink DB's are a biatch

aren't they

Are you still eating the same as on cycle?? That really is key, as well as upping the intensity

of your lifting but cutting sets/exercises, your very susceptible to over doing things atm, don't

do any cardio, rest as much as possible, but when in gym really attack, put more weight on the

bar but cut reps if you have to.

Does work mate

PS- Try not to have too much time off you tart xx


----------



## TH0R (Aug 15, 2007)

Did back and calves, some abs and 45 mins of cardio yesterday, have lost 4lbs since Sunday

so things seem to be ticking along nicely for cutting. No peds this time, just cardio and diet

for now

Shoulder continues to improve and at this rate will be sound for New Year, will continue with

TUT training and cut till around mid Feb then if all is well get back to some heavy training

for a short 4/5 week stint


----------



## xpower (Jul 28, 2009)

Nice going with the natural cut


----------



## tonyc74 (Sep 2, 2009)

cheeky fecker...pushed out 8 easy reps with the 40's on incline mate so the 45kgs are gonna get done the next time!

more or less eating the same, maybe a bit more junk...happy to be more relaxed atm until i want to cut after xmas probably!

havent done cardio for about 4 weeks now ..feel guilty! well plenty of time for tightening up after dieting for so long over the summer...gut is still in check 

have a good weekend mate


----------



## tonyc74 (Sep 2, 2009)

forgot to say im using dc training atm so always only do 1 balls to the wall set maybe 3 rest pause sets and thats it so working very well.

Did some light squats today at 130kg box squats which were fun and helped with form imensley to test waters and found it easy which is a good sign as stopped squatting for leg press recently as i wasnt enjoying squats, reckon im good for 150/160 next time...


----------



## TH0R (Aug 15, 2007)

tonyc74 said:


> forgot to say im using dc training atm so always only do 1 balls to the wall set maybe 3 rest pause sets and thats it so working very well.
> 
> Did some light squats today at 130kg box squats which were fun and helped with form imensley to test waters and found it easy which is a good sign as stopped squatting for leg press recently as i wasnt enjoying squats, reckon im good for 150/160 next time...


What size box Tony?

Training has improved immensely over the last couple of weeks, shoulder is at 90% and everything

else seems to be going well (apart from fecking weather)

Don't know what to acredit it to, although I got a couple of deep massages, which will

of done some good, and I'm doing the odd rehab exercise, I can't imagine its just that, anyway

I'm so glad I'm turning the corner, touch wood

Forgot, I've also changed the training, so I suppose factoring all three things, there all helping:thumb:

Got the ultimate accolade last night, the Mrs said I'm getting TOO muscular:lol:, was dead chuffed

Course told her it was bllx and give her the hairy side:lol:

Feel like I've been treading water for so long, and hopefully I'll see a lean 16 stone before

end of Feb,

musn't get to far ahead though, things can always go pear shaped.

Did Chest and bi's last night, on the whole kept to slow up and down and no lock out but did

go for a few reps on the 50's whilst decline benching, shoulder held up very well, didn't need

a spot or lift up with first rep, so absolutely chuffed there:bounce: :bounce:

Am deffo seeing a different physique with this type of training, will be hard not to go back

to the heave ho type of training, but I'm gonna try, maybe just have one or two sets that

I can lock out and get a bit of assistance.

Not looking forward to gym being shut 3 days at Xmas and 2 days at New Year, but hey ho.


----------



## xpower (Jul 28, 2009)

Everything on the mend then Tel 

Sounds like your trainings going in the wright direction too.

Hope the shoulder continues to improve


----------



## Greyphantom (Oct 23, 2003)

Brill news Tel... great training and great recovery on the shoulder... shame about the cold, its only about 25 degrees here (night time) :tongue:


----------



## TH0R (Aug 15, 2007)

Been busy busy busy, finally split from work, have a works party on Wednesday, that will be ace:rolleye:

Have trained quads and hams Sunday, Shoulders and Tri's Monday and just come back from 1 hrs cardio with

abs chucked in.

Did 1 set of 20 rep squats again, at end of leg workout, only 110 but actually did 21, was great  gonna keep

doing this and adding 5kg per week till I can't manage it, reckon I'll get to 120 before I puke or something.

Still loving the TUT training and am deffo gonna keep at it, but will start workouts with a balls an all compound

once shoulder is 100%, its still improving but it did hurt on the shoulders day.

GP, your a tw4t  25 degrees on a night, atm its -8 here and its 1 oclock in the afternoon!!!

Cheers XP, hope our joint recoveries keep going well


----------



## TH0R (Aug 15, 2007)

KJW said:


> Hey buddy what have I missed?


Nothing mate, except my shoulder has improved immensely:thumb:

Seen as gym shut for 3 days this week won't be having the usual 1 on 1 off, so did back/calves

today and will do Chest/bi's tomorrow.

Decent back workout, all weights or reps on the up:thumbup1:

Did Deads at the end, Dorian style, going down to just below the knee, no

placing on floor so no resting spot, was pretty fecking hard, only went to 145 x 10 but knew

about it:thumbup1:


----------



## xpower (Jul 28, 2009)

Good stuff Tel.

Dorian style deads are sweet.Don't half ge the blood pumping


----------



## TH0R (Aug 15, 2007)

Did chest & bis, 30 mins of cardio after.

Shoulder almost 100%, was a bit guilty of going to heavy and doing normal type reps and

not the slow reps I've been doing for a couple of weeks, have to leave my ego at the door:cursing:

Weighed myself pre Xmas, was 16 stone dead, was in afternoon though, not my usual first

thing in morning weigh in. Seem to be having a growth spurt again, not the leanest I've

ever been but not bad either.

Legs have come on a fair bit, must be the tut training.

Not gonna cut back on eating and drinking for next couple of weeks, it is Xmas after all,

not one to go mad anyway, but will be having it a bit larger than normal

Back at gym Monday for quads and hams:thumbup1:


----------



## big_jim_87 (Jul 9, 2009)

lol well as its Christmas i have eaten like a cnut the last few days lol all good food but add chock to each meal! lol


----------



## TH0R (Aug 15, 2007)

big_jim_87 said:


> lol well as its Christmas i have eaten like a cnut the last few days lol all good food but add chock to each meal! lol


I know what you mean Jim, had a few bars myself:rolleye:

ATB mate


----------



## mal (Dec 31, 2009)

i cant stop eating chocolate,,im hooked lol.The cupboards are full of the stuff.

even putting loads of suger in my protein drinks..good pumped feeling

allday tho lol.


----------



## TH0R (Aug 15, 2007)

No extra's:rolleye:, just 2 lots of deep muscle massage, change of training, some rehab with

a tube and loads of warming up, I'm amazed tbh:bounce: :bounce:


----------



## big_jim_87 (Jul 9, 2009)

tel3563 said:


> No extra's:rolleye:, just 2 lots of deep muscle massage, change of training, some rehab with
> 
> a tube and loads of warming up, I'm amazed tbh:bounce: :bounce:


sounds good mate i love deep work i go e2wks last trip i made i missed my time as weather was so bad and spent 12hrs in car with 7month pregnant Sarah! poor cow is still so chilled but i know she was a little stressed...... so yea no physio in 3wks and will be about 6 as my guy is in France over new yr!


----------



## TH0R (Aug 15, 2007)

big_jim_87 said:


> sounds good mate i love deep work i go e2wks last trip i made i missed my time as weather was so bad and spent 12hrs in car with 7month pregnant Sarah! poor cow is still so chilled but i know she was a little stressed...... so yea no physio in 3wks and will be about 6 as my guy is in France over new yr!


How did you get shot of that shoulder problem you had Jim?


----------



## TH0R (Aug 15, 2007)

KJW said:


> Merry Christmas to ya and many happy lifts for the New Year


Cheers, same to you John 

Back to gym today, back on diet as well, you can tell I've been stuffing myself with sh1tty carbs

as my stomach has bloated right out, no fat, just everything pushed out, looks fecking sh1t.

Funny thing is my legs are more cut than 2 weeks ago.

Glad to go low carb again, feel better on it anyway. Still pushing 4k cals and that seems strange

for cutting, but with cardio it worked really well last time, obviously I'll cut back on fats as and

when progress slows.

Good workout again today, so pleased about shoulder, some little pains today but on the whole

100%, ROM is coming back as well.

Back stretching again and did 30 mins of cardio as well.

Weights/reps are going up constantly and still doing the tut training, all in all everthing good.


----------



## xpower (Jul 28, 2009)

That's a heft amount of cals to cut on Tel,so long as it's working though happy days 

Know what ya mean about the Christmas bloat, belly/guts here too.

May the healing continue for 2011


----------



## TH0R (Aug 15, 2007)

xpower said:


> That's a heft amount of cals to cut on Tel,so long as it's working though happy days
> 
> Know what ya mean about the Christmas bloat, belly/guts here too.
> 
> May the healing continue for 2011


I'm a believer in starting slowly, get as much off with cardio, fairly hard cardio that is 135/140 bpm (don't forget

I'm late 40's) then start to reduce cals once any progress with bf loss has come to an end. Its a fair bet I'll put

some more weight on over the next 4 or 5 weeks, or stay as I am, difficult to know where I am with this bloat.

Main point being I'll STILL be losing bf but gaining muscle, although I have to go on the mirror.

Legs, as said, look fairly cut, wacky??? My back is always the last place to lose bf, real fvcker tbh.


----------



## big_jim_87 (Jul 9, 2009)

yea in the past i have started diets on 4k and worked it down as time goes on. if you time carbs and fats right and also cv then no issue with the higher cals at 1st. the body isnt as shocked ether this way and strength seems to hold out longer too


----------



## TH0R (Aug 15, 2007)

big_jim_87 said:


> yea in the past i have started diets on 4k and worked it down as time goes on. if you time carbs and fats right and also cv then no issue with the higher cals at 1st. the body isnt as shocked ether this way and strength seems to hold out longer too


Exactly my thinking Jim, great minds eh :lol:

Being an ex boxer I don't mind cardio at all, good time to sort your head out tbh


----------



## big_jim_87 (Jul 9, 2009)

tel3563 said:


> Exactly my thinking Jim, great minds eh :lol:
> 
> Being an ex boxer I don't mind cardio at all, good time to sort your head out tbh


lol i have done comp swimming from 12-15/16 and that is some cv let me tell ya! boxing after school for a wile then Thai boxing/kick boxing also so c.v comes natty to me too. deffo sorts the head out..... for comp this yr all id do is spend 2hr cv a day thinking things over and if i didnt then i wouldnt of had the balls to do it


----------



## TH0R (Aug 15, 2007)

big_jim_87 said:


> lol i have done comp swimming from 12-15/16 and that is some cv let me tell ya! boxing after school for a wile then Thai boxing/kick boxing also so c.v comes natty to me too. deffo sorts the head out..... for comp this yr all id do is spend 2hr cv a day thinking things over and if i didnt then i wouldnt of had the balls to do it


I did tkd for over 10 years mate, but not as hard as 6 years boxing, also tried kboxing for a couple

of years, was pretty successful at it :rolleye: but I'm not saying how on this forum, too many

haters:cursing: Don't really matter now as my creaking bones don't allow me to even do bag work anymore:lol:

Kinda why I got into this sh1t seriously:rolleyes:

Anyway, enough dreaming about the past Did Quads and Hams, bit of abs and cardio

this morning, great workout, even though I say it myself:laugh:

Leg Press

160x15

200x12

240x10

260x8

Leg Extensions

50x14

55x9

50x11

45x12

Squat

115x20 Deffo getting harder to do these straight off, think rest pause may be coming soon.

Not much weight but totally fvcked for a good 5 mins after:thumb:

Leg Curl

77x15

84x10

77x11

Didn't do SLDL as I'm gonna do back tomorrow and want to do dorian type deads

Did some ab work and 35mins of cardio, 10 mins stretching.

Still keep all reps slow and concentrating on the negative, no lockouts when not neccessary

as well. Weights creeping back up but still not near my "lift weight at all cost" days

Feeling great tbh, hate to mention it again but so glad my shoulder is sorted:thumbup1:


----------



## xpower (Jul 28, 2009)

Nice work Tel.

I do deads Yates style,really gives the back a workout.

Glad that shoulders still OK


----------



## TH0R (Aug 15, 2007)

xpower said:


> Nice work Tel.
> 
> I do deads Yates style,really gives the back a workout.
> 
> Glad that shoulders still OK


I've never really done them that way before till last week, been having trouble with back

recently on deads so just thought I'd give them a go, the lack of a pause when putting

weight down deffo helped me I think, did them at the end of workout as well so weight

was dropped, tbh I could only manage 2 sets :lol: I was knackered!!!!


----------



## TH0R (Aug 15, 2007)

Started new diet already, am having a few extra's (odd biscuit, crackers, bag of crisps, beer) till

Monday

thought I'd post up to see what ppl think, I more or less eat same as this all the time, just for the

next three weeks gonna up cardio to ed between 30 and 45 mins depending if I'm training that day.

Will see how weight loss/mirror goes and reassess and probably start reducing fats. Won't reduce

carbs until neccessary, probably after 6-8 weeks. Hoping to get as lean as I want in around 14-16

weeks, whilst keeping/gaining more muscle.

Most of the carbs are for breakfast and pre and post workout.

Saturdays I will have a cheat meal in the evening, normally go out for a nice meal with Mrs, steak and pudding after

Also have a Sunday roast with trimmings 1 out of 3 Sundays as mrs works other 2 Sundays :lol:

Meal 1

30g Oat so simple golden syrup, 4 sml wholemeal toast with butter, 5 eggs with yolk scrambled or boiled,

50g Cheese on egg, coffee with milk and 1 sugar.

Meal 2 PWO

Pro Recover

Meal 3

230g Chicken, 120g Brocolli

Meal 4

50g Whey, 70g peanut butter

Meal 5

230g Chicken, mixed salad

Meal 6

225g Quark, 70g berries, 70g mixed nuts, 20g whey protein (flavouring)

Meal 7

250ml semi milk, 50g whey protein, 70g peanut butter

Macro's are

Cals 4,233 Fats 210.2 Carbs 218.6 Protein 376.9

On non training days 300 cals is omitted from this number (pro recover), when I'm back

at work I normally replace the 1st shake with another chicken with brocolli, depends how

much time I have, plus meals are in a different order as I train later. I also replace one chicken

with steak on at least 5 occasions a week

I am very strict to this diet, I never cheat except on Saturdays, sad but true Guys at

work think I'm a loon although would never say it to my face :lol:


----------



## Seyyed-Merat (Sep 1, 2007)

110 x 20, fck me thats mental! lool

Diet plan looks awesome mate, seems like everything is set then


----------



## TH0R (Aug 15, 2007)

Merat said:


> 110 x 20, fck me thats mental! lool
> 
> Diet plan looks awesome mate, seems like everything is set then


*115x20*  after leg press and extension (where I was struggling to walk)

Like it though


----------



## Seyyed-Merat (Sep 1, 2007)

tel3563 said:


> *115x20*  after leg press and extension (where I was struggling to walk)
> 
> Like it though


oh damn thats even worse then, thats impressive before doing all of that, let alone after mate! Good stuff!


----------



## tonyc74 (Sep 2, 2009)

happy new year tel and everyone, havent been able to get online for the last week.

finished pct now felt fine throughout so thanks for your help mate!

could do with loosing a bit of flab around the waist now mind u...was the same as you lots of pointless christmas carbs consumed!


----------



## TH0R (Aug 15, 2007)

tonyc74 said:


> happy new year tel and everyone, havent been able to get online for the last week.
> 
> finished pct now felt fine throughout so thanks for your help mate!
> 
> could do with loosing a bit of flab around the waist now mind u...was the same as you lots of pointless christmas carbs consumed!


Same to you mate:thumbup1:

Do you feel fully recovered then? If so then a small cut won't go amiss, weighed myself

this morning and was 16/4 :lol: Oh dear.

Glad its all over now though, can get down to some serious work ie diet/cardio/weights:thumb:

Not many of my Xmas carbs were pointless and NYE was a great night mate:bounce: :bounce: :thumb:

Just had first sesh of New Year, back and calves, wasn't really with it tbh, was decent

enough and did 35 mins of cardio at the end.

Cardio ed now:rolleyes:


----------



## tonyc74 (Sep 2, 2009)

yes mate everything is fine, never felt better!

my nye was pretty dissapointing ended up staying in some dump in northumberland near bamburgh, came home early!

just went o the gym aswell after a week off due to being away had an ok session didnt really feel it either!

Looking forward to getting back to normality aswell!


----------



## winger (Jul 26, 2003)

Monkey bump!


----------



## tonyc74 (Sep 2, 2009)

chunky monkey!?


----------



## winger (Jul 26, 2003)

Like this?










Or like this?


----------



## TH0R (Aug 15, 2007)

Cmon guys, play nice, its the New Year


----------



## stow (Jun 5, 2007)

HNY Tel.

Good luck for 2011


----------



## TH0R (Aug 15, 2007)

Cheers Stow

same to you and yours mate


----------



## xpower (Jul 28, 2009)

All the best for 2011 Tel

16'4 your a big fecker


----------



## tonyc74 (Sep 2, 2009)

Would be big if he was a lean 16 4... :whistling: :laugh:

Might try some cardio whatsit later....not looking forward to it !

God knows how i managed 3 weeks on keto..ive eaten a bit of crap every other day for the last 3 months!


----------



## TH0R (Aug 15, 2007)

tonyc74 said:


> Would be big if he was a lean 16 4... :whistling: :laugh:
> 
> Might try some cardio whatsit later....not looking forward to it !
> 
> God knows how i managed 3 weeks on keto..ive eaten a bit of crap every other day for the last 3 months!


Easy Tony, anyone would think you were jealous of an old man 

Just cardio today, 45 mins

So much for never cheating, just finished a bag of Walkers sensations, red chilli flavour and 2 choccy bics, had to,

I was starving after having a 7 egg omelette with ham & cheese, body still not quite adjusted to low carbs yet:rolleye:


----------



## big_jim_87 (Jul 9, 2009)

lol it can take some adjusting!


----------



## TH0R (Aug 15, 2007)

big_jim_87 said:


> lol it can take some adjusting!


Especially after Xmas gourging Jim 

Plus I started back at work today, so maybe needed the extra chilli flavoured push :lol:


----------



## xpower (Jul 28, 2009)

Those chilli sensations are the devils work


----------



## tonyc74 (Sep 2, 2009)

bl00dy hell tel like jim said tho does take a bit of getting used to. diet coke is your friend....if u like drinking it really helped surpressed my apetite and satisfys the sweet craving!

imagine being my size....dieting reqquires alot less calories!

did 20 mins cardio tonight outside really suffered with my asthma will do it in the gym tom.

started thinking about gear again....damn u its addictive!


----------



## TH0R (Aug 15, 2007)

xpower said:


> Those chilli sensations are the devils work


I know:rolleyes:



tonyc74 said:


> bl00dy hell tel like jim said tho does take a bit of getting used to. diet coke is your friend....if u like drinking it really helped surpressed my apetite and satisfys the sweet craving!
> 
> imagine being my size....dieting reqquires alot less calories!
> 
> ...


What were you doing outside??

Have you had time on/time off yet, golden rule :lol:


----------



## xpower (Jul 28, 2009)

tel3563 said:


> Have you had time on/time off yet, golden* rule* :lol:


 Made for breaking I believe lol


----------



## TH0R (Aug 15, 2007)

xpower said:


> Made for breaking I believe lol


No idea what your on about bud:rolleye:


----------



## tonyc74 (Sep 2, 2009)

im skint until i get some comission in so i only have off peak gym its still 45 a month so i cant use in the evenings....running outside wasnt much fun tbh!

Erm had about 6 weeks off now did 11 weeks on...thinking test e 750 pw....will have to use a cheaper brand this time tho!

I told the mrs id done orals and she wasnt too impressed...then she let on last week she saw my syringes so i fessed up! Dont think she will be too happy but what she doesnt know and all that...!


----------



## TH0R (Aug 15, 2007)

Shoulders and tri's today, better workout today, back in the swing at work as

well.

Didn't do any cardio as never had time, won't happen again

3 days in on cut and I'm 2lb down, thats with 4200+ cals pd and my weakness

yesterday

Hope it continues


----------



## Greyphantom (Oct 23, 2003)

Hi Tel... back now and hopefully will start training again today... hows the shoulder and how was your xmas/ny?


----------



## tonyc74 (Sep 2, 2009)

where is chunkey monkey!?


----------



## TH0R (Aug 15, 2007)

Knackered mate, working really doesn't suit me well :lol: Oh, I have a life too

Did cardio Thursday and had day off today as I was genuinely knackered, legs tomorrow after good kip then chest sunday

avoiding the newby barrage doing chest on Monday, is that all they train as don't see them rest of week??

Weight loss is much more than expected tbh, might need a rethink, been walling stone and its fecking hard, so virtually

doing 7 hrs of cardio at work, then going to gym for 45 mins on x trainer, might be too much.

Have lost 6 or 7lbs in 5 days :lol: , cheated as well other night, 4000+ cals ed, 47 wtf!!!!!, its not water either, too much??

Hope you had a good one gp, hows the tan?

Hope you gave them aussies what for with the Ashes slaughter


----------



## Greyphantom (Oct 23, 2003)

Tan way better than when I left... all that beach bumming, uuuum I mean hanging around on beaches lol...

for some reason they didnt want to discuss the ashes... cant think why lmao...


----------



## TH0R (Aug 15, 2007)

Greyphantom said:


> Tan way better than when I left... all that beach bumming, uuuum I mean hanging around on beaches lol...
> 
> for some reason they didnt want to discuss the ashes... cant think why lmao...


Back to reality now GP :

Sounds great


----------



## TH0R (Aug 15, 2007)

Just done Quads, hams, abs and cardio

Did Leg press, leg ext and then tried 20 reps with 120, only managed 18 so p1ssed off,

my legs buckled a bit so it wouldn't of been safe going for the 20

Did 3 sets of lightish weight but low down SLDL's, got a good stretch and think I may of

not being going low enough with these, possibly why my hams tightened up a fair bit in the

last few weeks.

35 mins of cardio at the end.

Good workout

Just watched Leeds v ar5enal, jammy cockney cvnts:angry:


----------



## winger (Jul 26, 2003)

Bump


----------



## TH0R (Aug 15, 2007)

Did chest bi's and 30 mins cardio

Nothing of note, kept it to 8-15 reps through out, nice slow controlled reps, same old same old.

Good workout mindst 

yeah, good weekend, no drinking but some good eating


----------



## xpower (Jul 28, 2009)

Keeping it nice a sensible I see Tel.

Good rep range should see some nice growth


----------



## Greyphantom (Oct 23, 2003)

Training looks nice mate... hows the shoulder handling... no more gyp/jip (however its spelt...  )


----------



## TH0R (Aug 15, 2007)

Greyphantom said:


> Training looks nice mate... hows the shoulder handling... no more gyp/jip (however its spelt...  )


Not 100% mate, when I trained chest other day I did the 50's and it actually gave way mid set!!!

I know plaster comes in British Gypsum bags


----------



## TH0R (Aug 15, 2007)

xpower said:


> Keeping it nice a sensible I see Tel.
> 
> Good rep range should see some nice growth


Cheers mate:thumbup1:


----------



## TH0R (Aug 15, 2007)

Training going good, can't remember which workout I last put in here but have been

doing everything as normal, 45 mins of good cardio today

Had a little weigh in yesterday, 15/10, so around 8lbs gone now, must of been water

last week, fat still dropping off so all good, cals gone up tbh, around 4500:lol: Body

deffo coming in tighter.

Cheat day tomorrow so looking forward to that, have quads and hams in morning


----------



## xpower (Jul 28, 2009)

Nice weight loss mate 

Happy cheat day lol :laugh:


----------



## Greyphantom (Oct 23, 2003)

Nice work Tel... love it when you lose weight and maintain tightness...


----------



## winger (Jul 26, 2003)

bump


----------



## TH0R (Aug 15, 2007)

Did legs yesterday, was a bit disappointed I only got 120x16 on squats, which was 2 reps

down on last week, I did do leg press and leg ext first and went heavier on leg press than

last week, upto 280kg, and my legs were like jelly

Again did SLDL, very deep, in fact I'll have to use the smaller weights to go any deeper.

Have noticed quite an improvement with legs lately:thumbup1:

Weighed in Sat morn and was 15/7, so lost 3lbs on Friday?? Might do my weight ed just

to see if I can spot a pattern.

Chest/Bi's today, went through chest and absolutely no shoulder pain, so thought I'd

try flat benching at the end, just to see what it felt like, immediate shoulder pain, so

that won't be happening again in the near future.

Finished both workouts with 30mins of cardio


----------



## Greyphantom (Oct 23, 2003)

Either smaller weights or a platform that allows the 20s to go lower... nice work on the legs even though the weights were pussy in the squats...  j/k x


----------



## TH0R (Aug 15, 2007)

Greyphantom said:


> Either smaller weights or a platform that allows the 20s to go lower... nice work on the legs even though the weights were pussy in the squats...  j/k x


**** :lol:

Gonna give it a few more weeks 8/15 repping then gonna drop to 4/6 for a few weeks, see if I can put some meat on these bones 

I kid you not, I had to sit down for at least 5 mins after that one set of squats, tbh legs are ok today, think walking on treadmill helps with doms


----------



## TH0R (Aug 15, 2007)

Complete rest day today, apart from running around like a blue ar5ed fly at work :sad:

Weighed in this morning, 15/11, hmm, cheat wasn't that bad??

Will see how it goes this week upto Friday, see if I'm less than last weeks 15/7, if not

then cals will be cut 500 pd.

Have a few weekend get togethers coming up with mates and wives, will have to be strong

to not cave in, although most are on Saturdays which just happens to be my cheat day

May go heavy on Deads tomorrow, really miss these and back feels pretty good atm.

All in all feeling pretty good, funny how you want to eat more when your trying to cut, no

matter how many cals your getting in??

Have had a lot of energy in the last 2 weeks, more than I can remember for a long time.


----------



## Seyyed-Merat (Sep 1, 2007)

Good stuff mate, cant beat some heavy pulling, just be careful bud! you gunna post some pics when you finish your cut?


----------



## TH0R (Aug 15, 2007)

Merat said:


> Good stuff mate, cant beat some heavy pulling, just be careful bud! you gunna post some pics when you finish your cut?


Depends if I'm in good shape or not:rolleye:

Deffo will bud, and I will expect copious amounts of adoration :lol:

Actually managed a double bi pose last night (bathroom mirror before bed)

first time for a long time with shoulder being fvcked:thumbup1:


----------



## xpower (Jul 28, 2009)

Ya great poser Tel:whistling:


----------



## TH0R (Aug 15, 2007)

xpower said:


> Ya great poser Tel:whistling:


Put these words in order

Kettle, pot, the, look, pan, at, black, the, calling,


----------



## winger (Jul 26, 2003)

tel3563 said:


> Put these words in order
> 
> Kettle, pot, the, look, pan, at, black, the, calling,


 Look at the pot calling the kettle black, can I ask where pan fits in?


----------



## Greyphantom (Oct 23, 2003)

tel3563 said:


> Depends if I'm in good shape or not:rolleye:
> 
> Deffo will bud, and I will expect copious amounts of adoration :lol:
> 
> ...


LOL yeah mate I do the same bedroom and bathroom, been caught many a time by the mrs and the looks and laughs she gives me...



winger said:


> Look at the pot calling the kettle black, can I ask where pan fits in?


ummm you better not Winger!! what Tel does with pans shouldnt be seen


----------



## winger (Jul 26, 2003)

Greyphantom said:


> ummm you better not Winger!! what Tel does with pans shouldnt be seen


Video that sh1t or it never happened..lol


----------



## TH0R (Aug 15, 2007)

Trained back and calves yesterday, did heavy deads first time for a long time,

back was a bit dodgy but carried on regardless, got to 205x2, no great shakes

but its a step in the right direction. Finished them off with 145x10 dorian style

which seemed to do the business.

Weighed in this morning at 15/8, thats 2lb down on from Monday so I have 3 days

to lose more than 2lbs so I'm actually still losing week by week, be it a lb or 2lb it

will still be something and I'll stay at 4K+ cals, not till I actually don't lose weight

will I drop cals by 500 pd. I'm sure this way I will lose very little muscle whilst still

losing bf at an exceptable rate for me. Gotta try anyway 

45 mins cardio today


----------



## big_jim_87 (Jul 9, 2009)

Sounds good buddy you dnt really want more then 2lb a wk any way


----------



## xpower (Jul 28, 2009)

Sounds like it's all going to plan Tel


----------



## Greyphantom (Oct 23, 2003)

sounds like its all going well atm T... good plan re the fat loss too mate, hope it works out for ya...


----------



## TH0R (Aug 15, 2007)

Thanks people 

As said earlier on in week been weighing myself every morning, this morning I was 15/6 so exactly what I was

last Friday am and 2lb less than I was Wednesday, will be interesting to see what I am in morning as that will

be my guide for calorie input.

Down side is I'm feeling kinda smaller:rolleyes:

Trained Shoulders and tri's, not 100% painless pressing tonight, decent workout, did 30 mins on treadmill after.

Day/night out this Saturday, food should be interesting:rolleye:


----------



## tonyc74 (Sep 2, 2009)

mate nowt wrong with being smaller due to fat/water loss....unless u prefer the chunky monkey look


----------



## xpower (Jul 28, 2009)

As tony said,smaller but leaner is good.

Oh the mnd [email protected] of it all


----------



## winger (Jul 26, 2003)

Post up some progress pics Tel, didn't you learn anything from JW?


----------



## TH0R (Aug 15, 2007)

Weighed 15/4 this morning:eek:

Too much weight coming off too fast IMO, I'll be less in morning as well.

Combination of hard work during the day and too much cardio I think, I know its a mind

fvck and all that, but I need to change something.

Will stop cardio on days off, stick to 30 mins 4x pwk.

Just to give you an example, I had to move 120x25kg bags of lime by hand approx 30 yds

today (forklift was fecked), took a while and I was sweating a bit afterwards (was 0 degrees)

as well.

This isn't untypical of how days at work are going atm, don't get me wrong, I'm quite

enjoying getting back outside and doing actual work, as apposed to sitting in an office,

but it is very calorie burning work, not every day, but quite a lot. I think this is the main

factor of why I'm over doing it, oh, plus I'm an old cvnt :lol:

Its why I can still eat 4500 cals and lose weight

I'm also feeling a little over cooked, iykwim, very tired and a little tetchy:rolleye:

Winger, no pics till I'm tanned and gorgeous, could be a long wait:lol:


----------



## Greyphantom (Oct 23, 2003)

up the cals with some healthy fats possibly mate... but 120 reps of 25kg is pretty damn good of anything


----------



## TH0R (Aug 15, 2007)

Greyphantom said:


> up the cals with some healthy fats possibly mate... but 120 reps of 25kg is pretty damn good of anything


I'm on low carbs mate, healthy fats aplenty atm, need to do something, I've lost over a stone since Xmas, pretty stupid of me tbh, gonna re jig this whole thing and try and stay lean, but not too lean, and gain muscle.

Felt fooked last night, decided to go get a chinese takeaway, the full works, pancake rolls, king prawn curry x 1.5 (Had 1/2 of Mrs), fried rice, chips, prawn crackers, a Ripple and a Twirl:lol: felt much better within about 10mins, for me, that means I'm doing something wrong, probably need to find a better carb source and have more of it.

Also over doing things, got a few things to try ie diet and routine.


----------



## TH0R (Aug 15, 2007)

Gonna skip diet for a week or two, build myself back up 

Had a good day/night yesterday, first of a few do's I've got coming up in

the next few weekends, hope there all as good as yesterday 

Trained Chest and bi's today, little different to normal, bit of rest pause.

Slow reps, especially the negative

Smiths Incline Bench

105x8 rp 3

110x6 rp 1

105x6 rp 1

85x10 rp 3

Weighted dips

20kg x 10 rp 3

20x7 rp 1

20x6 bw x 7 dropset

Flat Flyes

22.5x12

25x9

25x7

Cable X overs

35x13

40x9

45x6 25x8 Dropset

EZ Curl

55x12

55x8

55x6 45x3 Drop

Single DB Preacher Curl

20x8

20x5

20x7? 10x6 Drop

30 mins cardio

Enjoyable workout


----------



## Seyyed-Merat (Sep 1, 2007)

Good stuff mate! Great workout


----------



## LittleChris (Jan 17, 2009)

Can't beat some rest pauses for upping the intensity can you old timer


----------



## tonyc74 (Sep 2, 2009)

are you lifting the same weights tel? if you are then it must be fat and water coming off not muscle, so why worry!? a stone is a fair bit in a month but then again on extra 'supps' a weightloss of around 3lb per week must be ok!?

Pics


----------



## LittleChris (Jan 17, 2009)

tonyc74 said:


> are you lifting the same weights tel? if you are then it must be fat and water coming off not muscle, so why worry!? a stone is a fair bit in a month but then again on extra 'supps' a weightloss of around 3lb per week must be ok!?
> 
> Pics


Tel is natural Tony


----------



## tonyc74 (Sep 2, 2009)

think he gets it on perscription at his age anyway mate


----------



## TH0R (Aug 15, 2007)

Merat said:


> Good stuff mate! Great workout


Cheers Merat, hope your well bud 



LittleChris said:


> Can't beat some rest pauses for upping the intensity can you old timer


Very good, did them on leg press yesterday, deffo hits the spot young'un



tonyc74 said:


> are you lifting the same weights tel? if you are then it must be fat and water coming off not muscle, so why worry!? a stone is a fair bit in a month but then again on extra 'supps' a weightloss of around 3lb per week must be ok!?
> 
> Pics


Know my own body mate, too much too soon, need a rethink ie carbs, gonna drop protein down and up carbs, down fats as

well :lol: what happened to just lifting heavy weights 



LittleChris said:


> Tel is natural Tony


Thanks for clearing that up Chris:thumbup1:

Aww shucks, does creatine and celltech protein count:rolleyes:


----------



## tonyc74 (Sep 2, 2009)

its all trial and error i guess maybe just add in a few hundred extra cals or cut cario down a little see if that works....i think for lots of people low fat med carb high protein works...good luck!

will pm u tomorrow about some ideas on creatine use im thinking about


----------



## TH0R (Aug 15, 2007)

Going to try and drop protein down to the 250 mark, drop fats as well, up carbs to 250-300 pd.

Will do no cardio on days off (except hard graft) and just do 30 mins post workouts, see how

that goes.

I was 15/2 on Sat morning, This morning I was 15/13 :lol: Good weekend:rolleye: 

Rest day today, although I was gonna go and do a bit of cardio, forgot my kit!!!!!!


----------



## Greyphantom (Oct 23, 2003)

nice work on the chest and bi's mate... and as said, if youre not losing strength then I wouldnt worry too much about the weight loss (he says with similar concerns lol)... hows the body mate, feeling the aches or are they clearing up...


----------



## xpower (Jul 28, 2009)

Plenty carbs over the weekend the Tel 

as long as you don't lose strength I'd say all is well diet wise

Just getting over ya own mind fukc when dieting


----------



## TH0R (Aug 15, 2007)

Greyphantom said:


> nice work on the chest and bi's mate... and as said, if youre not losing strength then I wouldnt worry too much about the weight loss (he says with similar concerns lol)... hows the body mate, feeling the aches or are they clearing up...


Cheers, I feel like I have been losing strength although it has been difficult to gauge what

with shoulder and trying new rep ranges, when you put it down on paper it was so obvious

I was over doing stuff, can't lose weight that fast and not lose muscle, just need to see

1 or 2lb a week go at a time.



xpower said:


> Plenty carbs over the weekend the Tel
> 
> as long as you don't lose strength I'd say all is well diet wise
> 
> Just getting over ya own mind fukc when dieting


Yes, plenty of everything on the weekend, I have another party this Saturday night,

this one will be full of young women as its a 25th:rolleye: think its too early to wear a vest?? :lol:

The crucks of it all was after reaching 15/2 last year and looking pretty tight, 15/2 this

year just didn't match, so I've kinda gone backwards over the last 8 months, thats a

biatch, but no use crying over it, just need to do something about it:thumbup1:

Feel good today, nice and full:rolleye:


----------



## Dsahna (May 25, 2009)

So what have I missed over these past few months bigman,still training hard? 

Hope you had a nice time over christmas and new year!


----------



## TH0R (Aug 15, 2007)

Not much bud, probably gone a little backwards due to shoulder been fooked

for a few month, its almost back to 100% so looking forward to training heavy

again, at least till it fvcks up again:lol:

Hope your well and getting back in the thick of it


----------



## TH0R (Aug 15, 2007)

Had a good weeks training, have almost sorted a decent diet including carbs, just off to train quads & hams

before a nice get together tonight:thumbup1:

Weight has settled down this week (15/8 and workouts have deffo been better fueled, as in more energetic,

looking tightish and hench so even though early days, I'm sure I was over doing things, as I thought.

I


----------



## TH0R (Aug 15, 2007)

Just trained Quads and hams. Decided to try some squats as back was feeling OK,

got to 175x5 before I felt a little shooting pain, I still enjoyed doing them though 

Also did SLDL's with DB's, but alas the back gave up on set 3, good workout though

Did 45 mins walk on treadmill, off out now


----------



## Greyphantom (Oct 23, 2003)

but the backs ok right? just letting you know its straining rather than becoming injured hey? good to hear its all coming together mate...


----------



## xpower (Jul 28, 2009)

Hope that back sorts itself soon Tel.


----------



## TH0R (Aug 15, 2007)

The will to post is leaving me:rolleye:, training going very well, hope everyone is well


----------



## Greyphantom (Oct 23, 2003)

post you big nancy  good to see youre still about mate...


----------

